# Boston Marathon Bombing



## Lovebears65

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/04/1...r-finish-line-boston-marathon-spokesman-says/ just happned


----------



## WillowTree

some asshole bombed the finish line at the Boston Marathon, there are dead. I saw it on Fox news.


----------



## Lovebears65

Explosion reported near finish line of Boston Marathon, spokesman says | Fox News


Just happened also posted in current events but thought I would post here since more people read this board


----------



## MondoBongo

http://bostonherald.com/news_opinio..._huge_blasts_rock_boston_marathon_finish_line


----------



## WillowTree

Lovebears65 said:


> Explosion reported near finish line of Boston Marathon, spokesman says | Fox News
> 
> 
> Just happened also posted in current events but thought I would post here since more people read this board



I just posted it too, they don't know what exploded yet


----------



## WillowTree

MondoBongo said:


> http://bostonherald.com/news_opinio..._huge_blasts_rock_boston_marathon_finish_line



I can't get that link to load, can you give a short synopsis?


----------



## Ravi

Live Updates: Explosion at Boston Marathon - NYTimes.com

Fuck, I hope no one is dead and they catch the asswipes.


----------



## MondoBongo

WillowTree said:


> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://bostonherald.com/news_opinio..._huge_blasts_rock_boston_marathon_finish_line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get that link to load, can you give a short synopsis?
Click to expand...


It looks like there is another thread on the topic.  Basically, it said two bombs went off near the finish line.  No real details.  This is definitely still developing.  Sorry that I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## WillowTree

fox just caught sound of what looked like a police officer saying two explosions, at least three people dead "blown apart" and "maybe more."


----------



## Ravi

Reports that it may have been an accident.


----------



## Ravi

Inside the hotel?


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> Reports that it may have been an accident.



I hope it was an accident, we're tired of terrorism.


----------



## Ernie S.

What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?

If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.


----------



## Ravi

Ernie S. said:


> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.



Give it a rest, dude.


----------



## Katzndogz

Blame guns.
Blame Bush.
Find another bunch of white people to blame since the last one failed.


----------



## Political Junky

2 Explosions at Boston Marathon Finish Line - ABC News


BOSTON April 15, 2013 (AP)
Two explosions shattered the euphoria of the Boston Marathon finish line on Monday, sending authorities out on the course to carry off the injured while the stragglers in the 26.2-mile trek from Hopkinton were rerouted away from the smoking site of the blasts.

Competitors and race organizers were crying as they fled the chaos. Bloody spectators were being carried to the medical tent that had been set up to care for fatigued runners.

"There are a lot of people down," said one man, whose bib No. 17528 identified him as Frank Deruyter of North Carolina. He was not injured, but marathon workers were carrying one woman, who did not appear to be a runner, to the medical area as blood gushed from her leg. A Boston police officer was wheeled from the course with a leg injury that was bleeding.

About three hours after the winners crossed the line, there was a loud explosion on the north side of Boylston Street, just before the photo bridge that marks the finish line. Another thunderous explosion could be heard a few seconds later.
<more>


----------



## Lovebears65

Fox reporting 3 dead so far


----------



## Gracie

Why a marathon? Because they can? (Whomever "they" are). I hope they catch whomever did it. A marathon. Sheesh.


----------



## theHawk

Just saw a video of it.....you could see a runner go down....


----------



## CrazedScotsman

Ok, let's turn off the politics in this thread.

Just reported 3 dead
Lost limbs
Dozens injured

Said bombs placed in garbage cans, but that isn't for sure.


----------



## Lovebears65

Shep smith reporting 3 dead now


----------



## tinydancer

Oh boy thanks for the links. I'm only able to get in one radio station today because of a snow storm.

Prayers for the wounded. The breaking news segment I just listened to said that now there are great fears that there are more bombs to take out First Responders.


----------



## Katzndogz

Lots of confusion as to be expected.  2 bombs placed in barrels but some reports of somethinh going off in a building and windows blown out.

Bomb squads on the way and the area being evacuated.


----------



## Ravi

Cops said to avoid garbage cans.


----------



## AceRothstein

Ernie S. said:


> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.



You couldn't even wait 10 minutes after it happened before making it political, dickhead?  Go fuck yourself.


----------



## WillowTree

counter terrorism vehicles are being deployed


----------



## BlindBoo

WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## tinydancer

live feed link at BBC :

BBC News - LIVE: Live: Boston Marathon explosions

Red Cross has set up a disaster response area.


----------



## earlycuyler

Prayers out for the dead and wounded. I do hope this was not an act of terrorism.


----------



## asaratis

It appears that many of the links to updates are being inundated with hits


----------



## WillowTree

two big explosions in two different locations, it's terrorism.


----------



## MondoBongo

Gracie said:


> *Why a marathon?* Because they can? (Whomever "they" are). I hope they catch whomever did it. A marathon. Sheesh.



A lot of people out in the open.  It's not like it ends in an arena where people have to go through metal detectors.


----------



## Gracie

I'm watching MSNBC and from what I saw, it looked like the first one came from a trash can or something near that tall stand thingy....second blast, I have no idea where it came from but it looked like it came from INSIDE the building there.


----------



## Ravi

WillowTree said:


> two big explosions in two different locations, it's terrorism.



Sounds likely. But too early to tell, could have been a gas line, who knows at this point.


----------



## nodoginnafight

one spectator claimed he saw a human leg fly past him. Horrible.


----------



## bodecea

Too early to tell, but IRA and Tax Protests popped into my head.


----------



## Ravi

One report said it was on Boylston, about a mile away from the finish line.


----------



## Lovebears65

hmm wonder if it a terrorist attack..   Wonder if it the crazy vets and christian that Obama put on a list that is more dangerous then Al Qaeda a few weeks ago


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ravi said:


> Reports that it may have been an accident.



 Two of them?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Watching coverage on CNN right now.

Not much information yet.


----------



## Lovebears65

nodoginnafight said:


> one spectator claimed he saw a human leg fly past him. Horrible.



yikes praying for all those involved


----------



## candycorn

MondoBongo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why a marathon?* Because they can? (Whomever "they" are). I hope they catch whomever did it. A marathon. Sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people out in the open.  It's not like it ends in an arena where people have to go through metal detectors.
Click to expand...


Its where the cameras are...sounds like ME style terrorism.


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> One report said it was on Boylston, about a mile away from the finish line.



one was right at the finish line just to the right of the jumbotron.


----------



## peach174

Their reporting that it is not an accident.
So it's deliberate.


----------



## AceRothstein

So were the bombs right next to each other?


----------



## CrazedScotsman

This is intentional.

Who did it is not known yet. We don't know if it's Islamic Terrorist or domestic terrorist or what. Don't jump to conclusions yet.


----------



## MondoBongo

WillowTree said:


> two big explosions in two different locations, it's terrorism.



Sorry for the HuffPo link but it's the most extensive one I found and they are doing updates on it

Boston Marathon Explosion: Headquarters On Lockdown Following Blast Near Race Finish Line (LIVE UPDATES)


----------



## eots

some disfranchised youth working under the guidance of the FBI pops into my head


----------



## MondoBongo

So mile 26 was dedicated to the victims of Newtown and family members were in the VIP section.  Gotta love it (that was sarcasm)


----------



## Katzndogz

AceRothstein said:


> So were the bombs right next to each other?



Across the street from one another.  One in a building another in a trash can.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Pauli007001 said:


> Two bombs, the second detonated as first responders arrived on the scene.
> A tactic used in the past by the IRA and their al Quaida allies.




From all the information that I've heard, the explosions happened within a few minutes of each other - long before the "first responders" got there.

Also, I can't help but wonder how you've decided that the IRA and al-Qaeda are "allies".


----------



## earlycuyler

CrazedScotsman said:


> This is intentional.
> 
> Who did it is not known yet. We don't know if it's Islamic Terrorist or domestic terrorist or what. Don't jump to conclusions yet.



Yup.


----------



## KissMy

Kim Jong Un


----------



## Ernie S.

AceRothstein said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't even wait 10 minutes after it happened before making it political, dickhead?  Go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


Have you read some of your Liberal friends' comments on Lady Thatcher's death, How Gabby Gifford's shooter was a right wing gun nut? You don't like politics being injected into tragedies, don't do it yourself.


----------



## candycorn

ABC News reports one bomb at Marathon Sports  671 Boylston St, Boston, MA.; hours after the first participants finished....


----------



## SteadyMercury

eots said:


> some disfranchised youth working under the guidance of the FBI pops into my head


You are mentally ill.


----------



## WillowTree

a spectator found shotgun pellets in his coat pocket. it's terrorism.


----------



## Synthaholic

No blood, no gore:

https://vine.co/v/bFdt5uwg6JZ


----------



## waltky

Damn terrorists...

*2 explosions at Boston marathon finish line*
_Apr 15,`13  -- Two explosions shattered the finish of the Boston Marathon on Monday, sending authorities out on the course to carry away the injured while stragglers in the 26.2-mile race were rerouted away from the smoking site._


> Competitors and race volunteers were crying as they fled the chaos. Bloody spectators were being carried to the medical tent that had been set up to care for fatigued runners.  "There are a lot of people down," said one man, whose bib No. 17528 identified him as Frank Deruyter of North Carolina. He was not injured, but marathon workers were carrying one woman, who did not appear to be a runner, to the medical area as blood gushed from her leg. A Boston police officer was wheeled from the course with a leg injury that was bleeding.  Neither race officials nor public officials could immediately estimate the number or degree of injuries.
> 
> About three hours after the winners crossed the line, there was a loud explosion on the north side of Boylston Street, just before the photo bridge that marks the finish line. Another explosion could be heard a few seconds later.  Smoke rose from the blasts, fluttering through the national flags lining the route of the world's oldest and most prestigious marathon. TV helicopter footage showed blood staining the pavement in the popular shopping and tourist area known as the Back Bay.  "There are people who are really, really bloody," said Laura McLean, a runner from Toronto, who was in the medical tent being treated for dehydration when she was pulled out to make room for victims of the explosions. "They were pulling them into the medical tent."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical responders run an injured man past the finish line the 2013 Boston Marathon following an explosion in Boston, Monday, April 15, 2013. Two explosions shattered the euphoria of the Boston Marathon finish line on Monday, sending authorities out on the course to carry off the injured while the stragglers were rerouted away from the smoking site of the blasts.
> 
> Cherie Falgoust was waiting for her husband, who was running the race.  "I was expecting my husband any minute," she said. "I don't know what this building is ... it just blew. Just a big bomb, a loud boom, and then glass everywhere. Something hit my head. I don't know what it was. I just ducked."  Runners who had not finished the race were diverted straight down Commonwealth Avenue and into a family meeting area, according to an emergency plan that had been in place.
> 
> Source



See also:

*Boston Marathon hit by explosions*
_15 April 2013 - Two explosions at the finish line of the Boston Marathon race have left an unknown number of people injured._


> Video and photographs from Boston show a scene of confusion, with emergency services descending on the scene and bloodied spectators being taken to a medical tent.  "There are a lot of people down," said one runner quoted by AP news agency.  The incident reportedly came about three hours after the winners crossed the line.  AP said there was a loud explosion on the north side of Boylston Street, just before the bridge that marks the finish line. Another loud explosion could be heard a few seconds later.
> 
> Smoke rose from the blasts, fluttering through the national flags lining the route of the world's oldest and most prestigious marathon. TV helicopter footage showed blood staining the pavement in the popular shopping and tourist area known as the Back Bay.  "There was an explosion, police, fire and EMS are on the scene. We have no indication of how many people are injured," spokeswoman for the Boston Police Department said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incident reportedly came about three hours after the winners crossed the line
> 
> Mike Mitchell of Vancouver, Canada, a runner who had finished the race said he was looking back at the finish line and saw a "massive explosion."  Smoke rose 50ft (15m) in the air, he told Reuters news agency, and people began running away and screaming after hearing the noise.  "Everybody freaked out," he said.
> 
> Stragglers heading for the finish line were rerouted away from the smoking site of the blasts as the scene was locked down.  The Eastern Massachusetts branch of the Red Cross has set up a disaster response centre in the area.  The Boston Marathon is one of the biggest annual athletic events in the United States, attracting a large field of runners and tens of thousands of spectators.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-22160691


----------



## eots

MondoBongo said:


> So mile 26 was dedicated to the victims of Newtown and family members were in the VIP section.  Gotta love it (that was sarcasm)



can you say psyop


----------



## Katzndogz

The trashcan bomb is reported to have been rigged with ball bearings.  Classic palestinian tactic.


----------



## AceRothstein

Ernie S. said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't even wait 10 minutes after it happened before making it political, dickhead?  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read some of your Liberal friends' comments on Lady Thatcher's death, How Gabby Gifford's shooter was a right wing gun nut? You don't like politics being injected into tragedies, don't do it yourself.
Click to expand...


I've never commented on either.  If you want to look like as much of a clown as they do, go for it.  And you can go fuck yourself again.


----------



## MondoBongo

Ernie S. said:


> Have you read some of your Liberal friends' comments on Lady Thatcher's death, How Gabby Gifford's shooter was a right wing gun nut? You don't like politics being injected into tragedies, don't do it yourself.



Was it right when they did it then and so okay for you to do it now?  Or was it wrong when they did it and wrong for you now?  I know it wasn't wrong for them and right for you because "they started it."  That would just be silly.


----------



## peach174

Their showing scenes of people who have some horrific injuries. Someone lost their leg.
My prayers are going out to them and their families.


----------



## bendog

Ernie S. said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't even wait 10 minutes after it happened before making it political, dickhead?  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read some of your Liberal friends' comments on Lady Thatcher's death, How Gabby Gifford's shooter was a right wing gun nut? You don't like politics being injected into tragedies, don't do it yourself.
Click to expand...


OK THEN.  Mabye obama will fuck up and invade some country the bombers didn't come from.  Happy now?

Hope these bastards die.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

*Merged both threads in Politics.*


----------



## nitroz

Gracie said:


> Why a marathon? Because they can? (Whomever "they" are). I hope they catch whomever did it. A marathon. Sheesh.



I think it was a terrorist. 
And why a marathon? There is a high density in amount of people in the area and their goal is to cause casualties. 

Why do you think terrorists target dense populations instead of the middle of nowhere?


----------



## MondoBongo

Katzndogz said:


> The trashcan bomb is reported to have been rigged with ball bearings.  Classic palestinian tactic.



That's really in bad form and cause for one to probably have to eat crow.  Why not just hold good thoughts for the victims and their families and wait until there are actual facts presented about what happened?  I don't get the need for all of this speculation.  Did you also suspect a disgruntled veteran of the military and a cohort in 1995 in Oklahoma?


----------



## Esmeralda

WillowTree said:


> some asshole bombed the finish line at the Boston Marathon, there are dead. I saw it on Fox news.



Oh shit.  That's just awful. That's just really bad.  Jesus some people are so fucked up.


----------



## MondoBongo

bendog said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't even wait 10 minutes after it happened before making it political, dickhead?  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read some of your Liberal friends' comments on Lady Thatcher's death, How Gabby Gifford's shooter was a right wing gun nut? You don't like politics being injected into tragedies, don't do it yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK THEN.  Mabye obama will fuck up and invade some country the bombers didn't come from.  Happy now?
> 
> Hope these bastards die.
Click to expand...


I hear Granada is nice this time of year.


----------



## candycorn

From the still-shot on ABC news, the fireball seems to be located at a Starbucks to me:

MARATHON SPORTS RUNNING STORE NEAR BOSTON - Google Maps


----------



## earlycuyler

eots said:


> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So mile 26 was dedicated to the victims of Newtown and family members were in the VIP section.  Gotta love it (that was sarcasm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you say psyop
Click to expand...


There will be time for your Alex Jones fucktardery later. Little respect pleas.


----------



## theHawk

bodecea said:


> Too early to tell, but IRA and Tax Protests popped into my head.



Too early to tell, but that doesn't stop you from trying to politicize the attack.


----------



## Synthaholic

earlycuyler said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So mile 26 was dedicated to the victims of Newtown and family members were in the VIP section.  Gotta love it (that was sarcasm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you say psyop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be time for your Alex Jones fucktardery later. Little respect pleas.
Click to expand...

Speaking of which:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/241918-retweetable-2.html#post7092766


----------



## eots

*Cleveland anarchist bomb plot aided and abetted by the FBI
Rather than target real risks of domestic terror, like neo-Nazis, the FBI entrapment machine demonises anarchists and Muslims*
Cleveland anarchist bomb plot aided and abetted by the FBI | Arun Gupta | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk




*"Tapes Depict Proposal to Thwart
Bomb Used in Trade Center Blast"*

By Ralph Blumenthal

*Law-enforcement officials were told that terrorists were building a bomb that was eventually used to blow up the World Trade Center, and they planned to thwart the plotters by secretly substituting harmless powder for the explosives, an informer said after the blast.*

The informer was to have helped the plotters build the bomb and supply the fake powder, but the plan was called off by an F.B.I. supervisor who had other ideas about how the informer, Emad Salem, should be used, the informer said.

The account, which is given in the transcript of hundreds of hours of tape recordings that Mr. Salem secretly made of his talks with law-enforcement agents, portrays the authorities as being in a far better position than previously known to foil the February 26th bombing of New York City's tallest tower
The FBI Allowed the 1993 WTC Bombing to Happen


----------



## Lovebears65

If you guys have IPHONE and I am sure Android, I got the police scanner app..  Very interesting


----------



## AceRothstein

Synthaholic said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you say psyop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be time for your Alex Jones fucktardery later. Little respect pleas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of which:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/241918-retweetable-2.html#post7092766
Click to expand...


Crazy people are crazy.


----------



## Ernie S.

A 3rd device found in a hotel on Boyleston will be detonated in a controlled explosion.


----------



## Gracie

This is sad.


----------



## peach174

They are showing many people with what looks like cuts on their faces and hands.
It looks like maybe from glass shards.
It's just awful.


----------



## earlycuyler

Synthaholic said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you say psyop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be time for your Alex Jones fucktardery later. Little respect pleas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of which:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/241918-retweetable-2.html#post7092766
Click to expand...


That man is a filthy fat fuck. But then, he did make a fortune on 9/11.


----------



## Gracie

Ernie S. said:


> A 3rd device found in a hotel on Boyleston will be detonated in a controlled explosion.



I haven't heard about that yet. Wow. That whole area is being targeted.


----------



## candycorn

CBS News is airing as-it-happened footage right now.


----------



## bitterlyclingin

Three dead, 10 amputations under way at Mass Gen, more on their way in per Fox. Synchronized as to time, loaded with bee bees or ball bearings, one device apparently in a trash can, favorite IRA tactic, the synchronicity of timing is an al Qaeda favorite, there are reports of a third, unexploded device being located.


----------



## candycorn

NY Post is reporting 12 dead, citing a "federal law enforcement source"


----------



## eots

AceRothstein said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be time for your Alex Jones fucktardery later. Little respect pleas.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/241918-retweetable-2.html#post7092766
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy people are crazy.
Click to expand...


are you actually trying to claim the FBI has not been involved it helping terrorist plan funded and execute such bombings in the past ?


----------



## Esmeralda

CNN reporting 2 dead.


----------



## Gracie

In the vids on tv, they show two guys in camoflage...they just got back from Iraq. They jumped in to help then ran by foot to the hospital to donate blood.


----------



## Black_Label

AceRothstein said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't even wait 10 minutes after it happened before making it political, dickhead?  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read some of your Liberal friends' comments on Lady Thatcher's death, How Gabby Gifford's shooter was a right wing gun nut? You don't like politics being injected into tragedies, don't do it yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never commented on either.  If you want to look like as much of a clown as they do, go for it.  And you can go fuck yourself again.
Click to expand...


Good post. Big gay ern is a fucking idiot and as usual, inbred right wing pieces of shit like him jump on every tragedy to politicize it to blame Obama. Disgusting.


----------



## Ravi

eots said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/241918-retweetable-2.html#post7092766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy people are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you actually trying to claim the FBI has not been involved it helping terrorist plan funded and execute such bombings in the past ?
Click to expand...

go fuck yourself eots


----------



## WillowTree

bitterlyclingin said:


> Three dead, 10 amputations under way at Mass Gen, more on their way in per Fox. Synchronized as to time, loaded with bee bees or ball bearings, one device apparently in a trash can, favorite IRA tactic, the synchronicity of timing is an al Qaeda favorite, there are reports of a third, unexploded device being located.



fox reported one witness who said "someone's leg came flying by my head."


----------



## eots

earlycuyler said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be time for your Alex Jones fucktardery later. Little respect pleas.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/241918-retweetable-2.html#post7092766
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That man is a filthy fat fuck. But then, he did make a fortune on 9/11.
Click to expand...


he made nothing compared to inside traders ,bush and Cheney and crew...true story


----------



## tinydancer

From the BBC live feed :


----------



## OriginalShroom

Prayers to the families and the victims.

Prayers for the capture of the people responsible.


----------



## bodecea

theHawk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too early to tell, but IRA and Tax Protests popped into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too early to tell, but that doesn't stop you from trying to politicize the attack.
Click to expand...


Politics?   How so?  These kinds of groups transcend any political party.   Unless you know something I don't know.


----------



## DiamondDave

Oh crap... who is letting the 9/11 troofers start this shit again???


----------



## DiamondDave

The thing is that every source is guessing right now.. every one that I have tuned in to has differing information... things will have to be sorted out and statements from those in charge at the scene will have to come out to get things more correct across the news


----------



## eots

Ravi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy people are crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you actually trying to claim the FBI has not been involved it helping terrorist plan funded and execute such bombings in the past ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go fuck yourself eots
Click to expand...


so is _go fuck yourself_ a denial of the fact the FBI has not aided and abetted terrorism in the past ?


----------



## Gracie

I'm surprised Disney World hasn't been hit yet...in any location, actually. Talk about a big target. I am thinking it is more difficult to get bombs IN the parks. But a marathon? Very open to the public. Sigh. The whole thing sucks. And finding who did it..well...with the train directly underneath, those responsible are long gone by now.


----------



## tinydancer

Looks like they found another. I assume that's why they are going to cause a controlled explosion.

* 2101:

Boston authorities warn they will cause a controlled explosion in the next few minutes but release no further details.*

Whoa geeze. What kind of crazy is this? People just running a marathon. Not bad guys. Joe and Mary 6 pack running their dream race. 

BBC News - LIVE: Boston Marathon explosions


----------



## bitterlyclingin

2 dead, 22 wounded/ Fox/ Boston Police/


----------



## tinydancer

Police just confirmed 2 dead and 22 injured. I'm going to stop bitching about my snowstorm. My day isn't so bad now.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OriginalShroom said:


> Prayers to the families and the victims.
> 
> Prayers for the capture of the people responsible.



  You forgot to add immediate execution. After a day or two of "Advanced" interrogation of course.


----------



## Gracie

Boston PD says 2 dead, 23 hurt.


----------



## Meister

eots said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/241918-retweetable-2.html#post7092766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy people are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you actually trying to claim the FBI has not been involved it helping terrorist plan funded and execute such bombings in the past ?
Click to expand...


Would you supply your evidence that the FBI was behind this attack...or, are you just talking out your ass again, Eots?


----------



## earlycuyler

eots said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you actually trying to claim the FBI has not been involved it helping terrorist plan funded and execute such bombings in the past ?
> 
> 
> 
> go fuck yourself eots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so is _go fuck yourself_ a denial of the fact the FBI has not aided and abetted terrorism in the past ?
Click to expand...


We will have to wait until your master puts his video on youtube. Why dont you go to the conspiracy forum and connect this to twilight for us.


----------



## earlycuyler

If this were Islamic terrorist, wouldn't they be all over the place taking credit ?


----------



## theHawk

Watching bbc and cnbc, they sure are going out of their way to not call it terrorism, not even as a possibility.


----------



## eots

Meister said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy people are crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you actually trying to claim the FBI has not been involved it helping terrorist plan funded and execute such bombings in the past ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you supply your evidence that the FBI was behind this attack...or, are you just talking out your ass again, Eots?
Click to expand...


I did not say they where..I said it must be considered they had prior knowleadge and inolvment given their documented history


----------



## hazlnut

My thoughts go out to victims.  

This is horrible.  Senseless.


----------



## Synthaholic

earlycuyler said:


> If this were Islamic terrorist, wouldn't they be all over the place taking credit ?


Good point.  They do love to brag.


----------



## WillowTree

Galnuc said:


> My grandfather was in the Boston Marathon a couple times in the 80s and 90s, and I still have a lot of family back there. *Regardless of who did it, hopefully this doesn't drag us into another war, we simply cannot afford it at this point; and hopefully more of our civil liberties won't be sacrificed, because we simply cannot afford it at this point.*
> 
> The crazy thing is, I have always said if the TSA has the right to check us at airports, they have the right to check us as well travel down our roads or walk down our sidewalks, just as likely for a bomb to be set off in these instances. Hopefully the TSA goons won't be on every corner now.



Oh goody, well then we'll just call em" bumps in the road" shall we?


----------



## bendog

Not to give the trooters any respect, but I did think that perhaps this is one good time to have zillions of those little security cameras so maybe they can see images of the bombers.  I'm assuming the Boston PD had the finish line well covered.  

what a cowardly attack.  a bomb is bad enough, but to pack it full of crap to destroy limbs of runners.  That is one sick idea.


----------



## Lipush

Sad!


----------



## Esmeralda

earlycuyler said:


> If this were Islamic terrorist, wouldn't they be all over the place taking credit ?



I think it is pointless to speculate at this point.  Remember Oklahoma.  Most everyone thought it had to be Islamic terrorists.  They were wrong.  Could be.  Could not.  Way to early to speculate.


----------



## Ravi

bendog said:


> Not to give the trooters any respect, but I did think that perhaps this is one good time to have zillions of those little security cameras so maybe they can see images of the bombers.  I'm assuming the Boston PD had the finish line well covered.
> 
> what a cowardly attack.  a bomb is bad enough, but to pack it full of crap to destroy limbs of runners.  That is one sick idea.



More than likely most of the spectators were also filming things so there is a very good chance whoever did this is on film somewhere.


----------



## KissMy

Cell-phone service is down in many large cities.


----------



## blackhawk

Hearing it was bombs nothing for sure yet.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Ernie S. said:


> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.



I'm from Boston and have a lot of friends and family still there, a few of whom I suspect may have attended this and I cannot get a hold of.  Please do not play politics with this.


----------



## earlycuyler

bendog said:


> Not to give the trooters any respect, but I did think that perhaps this is one good time to have zillions of those little security cameras so maybe they can see images of the bombers.  I'm assuming the Boston PD had the finish line well covered.
> 
> what a cowardly attack.  a bomb is bad enough, but to pack it full of crap to destroy limbs of runners.  That is one sick idea.



They were speculating that the bombs were set to get the last ones in.


----------



## cereal_killer

*Merged*


----------



## AceRothstein

earlycuyler said:


> If this were Islamic terrorist, wouldn't they be all over the place taking credit ?



They all fight to take credit for every attack.


----------



## Gracie

Ravi said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to give the trooters any respect, but I did think that perhaps this is one good time to have zillions of those little security cameras so maybe they can see images of the bombers.  I'm assuming the Boston PD had the finish line well covered.
> 
> what a cowardly attack.  a bomb is bad enough, but to pack it full of crap to destroy limbs of runners.  That is one sick idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely most of the spectators were also filming things so there is a very good chance whoever did this is on film somewhere.
Click to expand...



Exactly. Lots of people, lots of cell phones, lots of pictures.


----------



## OriginalShroom

Two more have just been found.


----------



## Ravi

Reports say backpack size bomb packages.


----------



## AceRothstein

OriginalShroom said:


> Two more have just been found.



In the same vicinity?  I can't keep switching as I'm afraid I'll miss something.


----------



## Gracie

I just heard that on tv. TWO MORE...but they are being dismantled.


----------



## MondoBongo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I'm from Boston and have a lot of friends and family still there, a few of whom I suspect may have attended this and I cannot get a hold of.  Please do not play politics with this.



Boston authorities have said to use text messaging - that you won't get through with a phone call.  I know that's not always possible though.

Keeping good thoughts for you and yours.  I'm sure you must be beside yourself.


----------



## candycorn

USA Today reports 2 subsequent devices have been tactically detonated by authorities.


----------



## Gracie

AceRothstein said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two more have just been found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the same vicinity?  I can't keep switching as I'm afraid I'll miss something.
Click to expand...


They didn't say where they found them.


----------



## Luissa

It happened on tax day in Boston. Hmmm!


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Luissa said:


> It happened on tax day in Boston. Hmmm!



So, anti-tax loons bomb runners to get their point across? I seriously doubt that. Seriously.


----------



## Katzndogz

Several have been found and exploded two are too big to explode and are being dismantled.

It looks like the bombs were supposed to be synchronized and it didn't work.  Only two went off.  Looks more like middle eastern terrorists.  They normally screw it up.  

Unconfirmed just reported bomb went off at the JFK library.


----------



## Luissa

TakeAStepBack said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It happened on tax day in Boston. Hmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, anti-tax loons bomb runners to get their point across? I seriously doubt that. Seriously.
Click to expand...


I don't know who it was. 
But Boston had a large event on tax day. What better way to have mass people hurt. They found multiple devises. 
Which means it wasn't a suicide bomber.


----------



## eots

Janet Napolitano will have a feild day with this...


----------



## Defiant1

Gracie said:


> I'm surprised Disney World hasn't been hit yet...in any location, actually. Talk about a big target. I am thinking it is more difficult to get bombs IN the parks. But a marathon? Very open to the public. Sigh. The whole thing sucks. And finding who did it..well...with the train directly underneath, those responsible are long gone by now.




My wife and I went to Disney last Thurs and Fri and I was thinking the same thing.
We had to leave our weapons in the car as they aren't allowed in the parks.
I felt so vulnerable, couldn't wait to leave.


----------



## Luissa

Katzndogz said:


> Several have been found and exploded two are too big to explode and are being dismantled.
> 
> It looks like the bombs were supposed to be synchronized and it didn't work.  Only two went off.  Looks more like middle eastern terrorists.  They normally screw it up.
> 
> Unconfirmed just reported bomb went off at the JFK library.



Middle Eastern terrorist usually use someone. 
Sounds more like the type who placed a back bomb here on MLK day.


----------



## syrenn

Gracie said:


> I just heard that on tv. TWO MORE...but they are being dismantled.




they will blow up everything right now even if it is not a bomb. If it looks strange it will get blown.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

ABC is hinting that it might be right wing terrorism, even though they have no idea what actually happened.


----------



## AceRothstein

Defiant1 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised Disney World hasn't been hit yet...in any location, actually. Talk about a big target. I am thinking it is more difficult to get bombs IN the parks. But a marathon? Very open to the public. Sigh. The whole thing sucks. And finding who did it..well...with the train directly underneath, those responsible are long gone by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I went to Disney last Thurs and Fri and I was thinking the same thing.
> We had to leave our weapons in the car as they aren't allowed in the parks.
> I felt so vulnerable, couldn't wait to leave.
Click to expand...


You felt vulnerable at Disney because you couldn't bring your gun in?


----------



## hazlnut

Katzndogz said:


> Blame guns.
> Blame Bush.
> Find another bunch of white people to blame since the last one failed.



I blame the criminals involved.

I hope the FBI and local police work fast and deliberately to find them.

I pray for the victims.


I would guess that's how most people feel no matter their political leanings.


----------



## emilynghiem

I'm in tears for my country,
these people, and the world.
If we gain a greater sense of humanity from this tragedy,
I hope we hold on to it longer, and not let our anger
divide us more in factions like after 9/11 or Newtown.

If you see people acting or speaking out in anger,
saying twisted things to try to make sense of this outrage,
PLEASE let's have higher compassion and embrace each other,
and understand each other's grief despite our worst flaws
that come out in the open at times like these.
We need to grow stronger and draw closer together,
not driven apart, if we are going to defeat these tactics
and not let them destroy our country and humanity.

Please take care everyone.
Please try to be kinder and gentler if someone is ranting or venting
in ways that may not be appropriate due to the shock.
Thank you and my prayers go out to everyone affected and watching this.


----------



## dukect45

Katzndogz said:


> Several have been found and exploded two are too big to explode and are being dismantled.
> 
> It looks like the bombs were supposed to be synchronized and it didn't work.  Only two went off.  Looks more like middle eastern terrorists.  They normally screw it up.
> 
> Unconfirmed just reported bomb went off at the JFK library.



There was no bomb at the JFK library it was a  Mechanical fire not related to the horrible event that happened at the Boston Marathon


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Luissa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several have been found and exploded two are too big to explode and are being dismantled.
> 
> It looks like the bombs were supposed to be synchronized and it didn't work.  Only two went off.  Looks more like middle eastern terrorists.  They normally screw it up.
> 
> Unconfirmed just reported bomb went off at the JFK library.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle Eastern terrorist usually use someone.
> Sounds more like the type who placed a back bomb here on MLK day.
Click to expand...


It looks like the  cops are blowing up everything that people left behind in the panic.


----------



## tinydancer

I just got this from the BBC. It appears this bomber was a busy little bee. And the injured have lost limbs. Oh my.

*  2127:

NBC reports police have found "multiple explosive devices" in Boston, citing officials.
2126:

Mr Bastajian adds: "We started grabbing tourniquets and started tying legs. A lot of people amputated... At least 25-30 people have at least one leg missing, or an ankle missing, or two legs missing.''*






And they are starting to close down subway lines. Aye carumba, what a nightmare!

BBC News - LIVE: Boston Marathon explosions


----------



## FireFly

"MBTA spokesman Joe Pesaturo said subway service has been suspended on the Green Line between Kenmore and the Park Street stations. Runners were being told to move on to the Boston Common. People were being instructed to turn off their cell phones as multiple calls began jamming cell phone service. The Prudential Center was evacuated."

"Initial reports from Mass General, are at least 10 amputations/missing limbs. 3 dead 23 injured."


----------



## Lipush

Katzndogz said:


> Several have been found and exploded two are too big to explode and are being dismantled.
> 
> It looks like the bombs were supposed to be synchronized and it didn't work.  Only two went off.  *Looks more like middle eastern terrorists. * They normally screw it up.
> 
> Unconfirmed just reported bomb went off at the JFK library.






MiddleEastern terror attack can cause much more damage than this. It looks pretty amateur


----------



## Gracie

You are such a gentle soul, Emily. I like and admire you very much.


----------



## Little-Acorn

Luissa said:


> They found multiple devises.
> Which means it wasn't a suicide bomber.



I still favor the suicide-bomber possibility.

From the videos I've seen, the explosion (or one of them) took place behind or under the stands, right next to the finish line.

Hard to believe that a vehicle with a bomb could get in there without being stopped and inspected.

Ditto for an unidentified object being left on the ground in that location without arousing suspicion.

Only other thing, it seems to me, is a person with a suicide bomb belt under his clothes. That could have been coordinated to go off at a certain time, or maybe by a radio signal, along with other devices.

If so, there won't be much left to put on trial. But could he have operated alone? Where did he get the explosives? Who, if anyone, helped him?


----------



## FireFly

Roupen Bastajian, a 35-year-old state trooper from Greenville, R.I., had just finished the race when they put the heat blanket wrap on him and he heard the first blast.  ''I started running toward the blast. And there were people all over the floor,'' he said. ''We started grabbing tourniquets and started tying legs. A lot of people amputated. ... At least 25 to 30 people have at least one leg missing, or an ankle missing, or two legs missing.''

Authorities may have taken down local cell service as a preventative measure in case of cell phone triggered detonators, although in this case it could be the enormous call volume did just bring the service down or to a halt.

It's been confirmed as a bombing by an intelligent official. Two more bombs found.


----------



## Gracie

I am praying cell phones are being turned in and someone caught the perps on them.


----------



## AceRothstein

Someone on my Facebook feed is saying one of the devices that didn't go off was under the stands per CBS Boston.


----------



## Ravi

Little-Acorn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found multiple devises.
> Which means it wasn't a suicide bomber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still favor the suicide-bomber possibility.
> 
> From the videos I've seen, the explosion (or one of them) took place behind or under the stands, right next to the finish line.
> 
> Hard to believe that a vehicle with a bomb could get in there without being stopped and inspected.
> 
> Ditto for an unidentified object being left on the ground in that location without arousing suspicion.
> 
> Only other thing, it seems to me, is a person with a suicide bomb belt under his clothes. That could have been coordinated to go off at a certain time, or maybe by a radio signal, along with other devices.
> 
> If so, there won't be much left to put on trial. But could he have operated alone? Where did he get the explosives? Who, if anyone, helped him?
Click to expand...

Get a grip. Security isn't that tight. There are thousands and thousands of people walking around with back packs and garbage cans aren't inspected by the police.


----------



## hazlnut

Defiant1 said:


> My wife and I went to Disney last Thurs and Fri and I was thinking the same thing.
> We had to leave our weapons in the car as they aren't allowed in the parks.
> I felt so vulnerable, couldn't wait to leave.



Those "It's a Small World" characters give you the willies?


----------



## Misty

Quantum Windbag said:


> ABC is hinting that it might be right wing terrorism, even though they have no idea what actually happened.



I expected the media to go there. I hope they are wrong.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reports that it may have been an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it was an accident, we're tired of terrorism.
Click to expand...

....And, Tim-McVeigh-style *PRO-gun folks!!!!*​


----------



## Gracie

Little-Acorn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found multiple devises.
> Which means it wasn't a suicide bomber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still favor the suicide-bomber possibility.
> 
> From the videos I've seen, the explosion (or one of them) took place behind or under the stands, right next to the finish line.
> 
> Hard to believe that a vehicle with a bomb could get in there without being stopped and inspected.
> 
> Ditto for an unidentified object being left on the ground in that location without arousing suspicion.
> 
> Only other thing, it seems to me, is a person with a suicide bomb belt under his clothes. That could have been coordinated to go off at a certain time, or maybe by a radio signal, along with other devices.
> 
> If so, there won't be much left to put on trial. But could he have operated alone? Where did he get the explosives? Who, if anyone, helped him?
Click to expand...


We won't know until we know the two that are confirmed dead on whether they are responsible in any way...or are victims who lost their lives due to being in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## emilynghiem

Gracie said:


> You are such a gentle soul, Emily. I like and admire you very much.



Thank you, Gracie ;-) Love you too!
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Ernie S.

suspect in custody, I'm hearing.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

No rush from leftist imbeciles yet mentioning whose "watch" this happened under......or what u.s. policy provoked this.........

Lets hope those responsible are held to account soon.........


----------



## Little-Acorn

tinydancer said:


> *Mr Bastajian adds: "We started grabbing tourniquets and started tying legs. A lot of people amputated... At least 25-30 people have at least one leg missing, or an ankle missing, or two legs missing.''*



That's a lot of leg injuries.

A device (or devices) on the ground?

A device that sprays out shrapnel horizontally?

If so, it was carefully planned to cause the most injury to persons.

Something that blew shrapnel equally in all directions (including upward), would mostly injure only the people within a few feet of it. But if it's designed to spray only horizontally, that can get people fifty or a hundred feet away. And in that location at that time, you're talking hundreds of people.

This was no tax protest.


----------



## asaratis

So many experts in such a short time!  Why don't you people wait for the official reports on this before writing your story lines?  I for one, do not care one tinker's damn what you THINK might have happened.


----------



## Gracie

Whomever said to text family in Boston...I just saw on the news they are recommending the same thing. TEXT your loved ones. Don't try to call.

Just a heads up.


----------



## theHawk

In the last few days there have been a srting of bombings in iraq and somalia.  Gotta wonder if AQ is trying to make a statement.


----------



## Misty

Mr. Shaman said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reports that it may have been an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it was an accident, we're tired of terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....And, Tim-McVeigh-style *PRO-gun folks!!!!*​
Click to expand...


Shut up!!!!


----------



## Little-Acorn

Ravi said:


> Get a grip. Security isn't that tight.



Really?

Oops.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Time to ban bombs!


----------



## Little-Acorn

Misty said:


> Shut up!!!!



Misty, please don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Misty

Maybe 12 dead 50 injured. They have a potential suspect.


----------



## cereal_killer

Suspect in custody, supposedly surveillance video as well of him/her


----------



## Luissa

Little-Acorn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mr Bastajian adds: "We started grabbing tourniquets and started tying legs. A lot of people amputated... At least 25-30 people have at least one leg missing, or an ankle missing, or two legs missing.''*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of leg injuries.
> 
> A device (or devices) on the ground?
> 
> A device that sprays out shrapnel horizontally?
> 
> If so, it was carefully planned to cause the most injury to persons.
> 
> Something that blew shrapnel equally in all directions (including upward), would mostly injure only the people within a few feet of it. But if it's designed to spray only horizontally, that can get people fifty or a hundred feet away. And in that location at that time, you're talking hundreds of people.
> 
> This was no tax protest.
Click to expand...


Look up MLK jr parade bomb Spokane Washington, then get back to me.


----------



## Synthaholic

Luissa said:


> It happened on tax day in Boston. Hmmm!


Where was Grover Norquist when these bombs went off?????


----------



## theHawk

Gracie said:


> Whomever said to text family in Boston...I just saw on the news they are recommending the same thing. TEXT your loved ones. Don't try to call.
> 
> Just a heads up.



Yea, just found out via fb my cousin who runs marathons all the time didn't go, but she asks for pprayers for her friends that did.


----------



## Synthaholic

Defiant1 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised Disney World hasn't been hit yet...in any location, actually. Talk about a big target. I am thinking it is more difficult to get bombs IN the parks. But a marathon? Very open to the public. Sigh. The whole thing sucks. And finding who did it..well...with the train directly underneath, those responsible are long gone by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I went to Disney last Thurs and Fri and I was thinking the same thing.
> We had to leave our weapons in the car as they aren't allowed in the parks.
> I felt so vulnerable, couldn't wait to leave.
Click to expand...

You're a sick fucker.  Get help.


----------



## Misty

Little-Acorn said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty, please don't feed the trolls.
Click to expand...


You're right please forgive. He won't shut up anyway as you can see.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Gracie said:


> Whomever said to text family in Boston...I just saw on the news they are recommending the same thing. TEXT your loved ones. Don't try to call.
> 
> Just a heads up.



Tried that.  No response.


----------



## FireFly

FAA grounded airlines at Boston & other cities.

Cell Service Deactivated to prevent more bomb detonations.

A 3rd explosion has occurred at the JFK library.

Other unexploded bombs have been found.


----------



## Gracie

Wow. The JFK was NOT just an electircal fire. They are reporting it was an explosion.


----------



## Luissa

It could have been either a left wing or right wing nut job, but I would put money on this being a domestic terrorist.


----------



## bitterlyclingin

DHS recently reinstituted a policy of expediting visa applications from Saudi Nationals.

Authorities ID a suspect in marathon bombings - he is being guarded in Boston hospital - NYPOST.com


----------



## Misty

All you people jumping on other bombings trying to connect them to the right should search your souls for some dignity and mercy and prayers.


----------



## WillowTree

Galnuc said:


> My grandfather was in the Boston Marathon a couple times in the 80s and 90s, and I still have a lot of family back there. Regardless of who did it, hopefully this doesn't drag us into another war, we simply cannot afford it at this point; and hopefully more of our civil liberties won't be sacrificed, because we simply cannot afford it at this point.
> 
> The crazy thing is, I have always said if the TSA has the right to check us at airports, they have the right to check us as well travel down our roads or walk down our sidewalks, just as likely for a bomb to be set off in these instances. Hopefully the TSA goons won't be on every corner now.
> 
> I think it will an "Iranian terror cell" or "White Supremacists", just a guess. Maybe the North Koreans, but that doesn't seem highly plausible or logical for them to pick that specific target.



why are you spamming this bullshit?


----------



## WillowTree

Gracie said:


> Wow. The JFK was NOT just an electircal fire. They are reporting it was an explosion.



yep, the third.


----------



## Ernie S.

They are now saying the explosion/fire at JFK Library was related.


----------



## earlycuyler

Luissa said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It happened on tax day in Boston. Hmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, anti-tax loons bomb runners to get their point across? I seriously doubt that. Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know who it was.
> But Boston had a large event on tax day. What better way to have mass people hurt. They found multiple devises.
> Which means it wasn't a suicide bomber.
Click to expand...


You are as bad as eots, only more popular. It was also the Boston Marathon, and patriots day. Soon you will be quoting Alex Jones and linking this to Batman movies.


----------



## Yurt

interesting date for these bombs to go off....


----------



## tinydancer

hazlnut said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I went to Disney last Thurs and Fri and I was thinking the same thing.
> We had to leave our weapons in the car as they aren't allowed in the parks.
> I felt so vulnerable, couldn't wait to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those "It's a Small World" characters give you the willies?
Click to expand...


A man was just awarded compensation from Disney no shit over being stuck on the ride and having to listen to "It's a small world afterall" for hours.

Not kidding.

*Paralyzed man forced to listen to loop of Its A Small World when Disneyland ride breaks awarded $8K 

Wheelchair-bound Jose Martinez was forced to listen to the tune OVER AND OVER again after his ride broke down and workers struggled to rescue him.

 If there's a Hell surely it must resemble this.

A paralyzed man forced to listen to the "It's A Small World" theme tune over and over again in 2009 after being left stranded on a Disneyland ride has won $8,000 in compensation. *

Paralyzed man forced to listen to loop of ?It?s A Small World? when Disneyland ride breaks awarded $8K* - NY Daily News


----------



## FireFly

Man working near a regional airport in Mass said "Lots of helicopters taking off."


----------



## Ravi

Police commissioner says there was an explosion at JFK library.


----------



## Mustang

Saudi national is what I heard.  I wonder if we'll fly him back to SA like 2001.


----------



## Ragnar

Authorities ID a suspect in marathon bombings - he is being guarded in Boston hospital - NYPOST.com




> Authorities have confirmed to The Post that they have identified a suspect in the Boston Marathon bombing.
> 
> The suspect  a Saudi national who suffered shrapnel wounds in today's blast  is currently being guarded in a Boston hospital.
> 
> A law enforcement source confirmed to The Post that 12 people were killed and nearly 50 were injured in today's blast.


----------



## Luissa

earlycuyler said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, anti-tax loons bomb runners to get their point across? I seriously doubt that. Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who it was.
> But Boston had a large event on tax day. What better way to have mass people hurt. They found multiple devises.
> Which means it wasn't a suicide bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are as bad as eots, only more popular. It was also the Boston Marathon, and patriots day. Soon you will be quoting Alex Jones and linking this to Batman movies.
Click to expand...


Sure I will.


----------



## Gracie

Watching this reminds me of the shock and  horror of 9/11. I pray there are no more surprises in store and they found all the bombs.


----------



## Luissa

Ragnar said:


> Authorities ID a suspect in marathon bombings - he is being guarded in Boston hospital - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities have confirmed to The Post that they have identified a suspect in the Boston Marathon bombing.
> 
> The suspect  a Saudi national who suffered shrapnel wounds in today's blast  is currently being guarded in a Boston hospital.
> 
> A law enforcement source confirmed to The Post that 12 people were killed and nearly 50 were injured in today's blast.
Click to expand...


Probably has nothing to do with it, probably only thing tying him to it is his skin color


----------



## FireFly

"Controlled explosion" on Boylston St as well.


----------



## Yurt

i'm curious as to the lefties reactions in this thread.  they are upset when someone makes it political, but virtually every gun death lefties immediately make it political.

most on the left, not all.


----------



## depotoo

haven't look at other pages but there was a third device that went off at the JFK Library.


----------



## Gracie

Aha. So...one injured is a Saudi and is now being guarded. Guess he didn't plan on getting hit by his own bomb. And living.


----------



## dukect45

Synthaholic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It happened on tax day in Boston. Hmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> Where was Grover Norquist when these bombs went off?????
Click to expand...


Shut the Fuck up People have lost their lives or have them changed in very significant way. Whether this person was left-wing right-wing hell worshiped Ron paul or Bernie Sanders this person or people who did this horrible act did this on their own not Grover Norquist, Ron Paul, Michael Moore, Bernie Sanders, and etc so please next time think before you type sir


----------



## Yurt

will obama be blamed as bush was blamed?


----------



## earlycuyler

Gracie said:


> Watching this reminds me of the shock and  horror of 9/11. I pray there are no more surprises in store and they found all the bombs.



Well, this was not as catastrophic as 9/11, or not catastrophic in the same way. As one poster pointed out, there are a billion cameras allover the place. Im thinking they already have some ideas on who, or are at least looking at the guy who did it.


----------



## MondoBongo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Boston and have a lot of friends and family still there, a few of whom I suspect may have attended this and I cannot get a hold of.  Please do not play politics with this.
Click to expand...


I pulled this from another site:

if you are looking for loved ones, call 617-635-4500.  I have no idea what that is, but thought it might be worth sharing.


----------



## Gracie

Oh, I know this is not like 9/11 in the magnitude...but it still reminds me of my shock as it happened....then, and today.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Misty said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty, please don't feed the trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right please forgive. He won't shut up anyway as you can see.
Click to expand...

Yeah....right.....an American would *NEVER* do such-a-thing, right??​


----------



## eots

most likely they have been following him for months...but did not..._connect the dots_ or _dropped the ball_


----------



## FireFly

Third Boston Marathon explosion a controlled detonation, according to police scanner

Boston law enforcement indicated on the emergency personnel radio scanner at 3:53 p.m. ET that they would be conducting a controlled explosion on the 600 block of Boylston Street, near the Copley Square site of the original explosions that rocked the Boston Marathon earlier Monday afternoon. The explosion occurred around 3:55 p.m. ET.

Other updates from emergency personnel scanner since 3:30 p.m. ET:

    The incident command is set up at the Westin Hotel.
    "[Placing injured into ambulances] phase seems to be over."
    Personnel on the channel suspect the devices may have been placed in trash barrels. "All officers coming into the area are to be cautious of trash containers."
    Emergency personnel is trying to move a busload of runners at the Mass Avenue underpass.
    Outside incoming agencies will stage at Ring Road and Huntingdon.
    No cell phone use, as cell towers are overloaded.
    At 3:50, a call was placed for more explosive dogs and swat team members.
    At 3:52, armored trucks were en route.


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> Blame guns.
> Blame Bush.
> Find another bunch of white people to blame since the last one failed.



Is that what you are doing?


----------



## earlycuyler

Luissa said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities ID a suspect in marathon bombings - he is being guarded in Boston hospital - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities have confirmed to The Post that they have identified a suspect in the Boston Marathon bombing.
> 
> The suspect  a Saudi national who suffered shrapnel wounds in today's blast  is currently being guarded in a Boston hospital.
> 
> A law enforcement source confirmed to The Post that 12 people were killed and nearly 50 were injured in today's blast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably has nothing to do with it, probably only thing tying him to it is his skin color
Click to expand...


Ya, we all know it was a tax hatin' Billy BoB supported and funded by the FBI.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Yurt said:


> will obama be blamed as bush was blamed?


Be patient.

Any-and-all conspiracies are pending.​


----------



## Black_Label

Yurt said:


> i'm curious as to the lefties reactions in this thread.  they are upset when someone makes it political, but virtually every gun death lefties immediately make it political.
> 
> most on the left, not all.



Nice job trying to politicize this attack asshole. The only ones that have been doing so are ultra-right wing pieces of shit like you.


----------



## ba1614

Synthaholic said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this were Islamic terrorist, wouldn't they be all over the place taking credit ?
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  They do love to brag.
Click to expand...


 I think they usually wait until it's over before they take credit..


----------



## MondoBongo

Yurt said:


> will obama be blamed as bush was blamed?



You call an 85% approval rating "blaming him?" Figures.


----------



## candycorn

Yurt said:


> i'm curious as to the lefties reactions in this thread.  they are upset when someone makes it political, but virtually every gun death lefties immediately make it political.
> 
> most on the left, not all.



Here is a story about the Gun Deaths since Newtown:

One Nation Under The Gun: Thousands Of Gun Deaths Since Newtown

Please show me the threads about them....

Now compare that to the "We need to ban potato peeler" threads authored by every gun nut on this board.  

Can't people just be honest for a change--on both sides of the argument?


----------



## Ravi

Black_Label said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm curious as to the lefties reactions in this thread.  they are upset when someone makes it political, but virtually every gun death lefties immediately make it political.
> 
> most on the left, not all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job trying to politicize this attack asshole. The only ones that have been doing so are ultra-right wing pieces of shit like you.
Click to expand...

I see you've met yurt.


----------



## Ernie S.

Luissa said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities ID a suspect in marathon bombings - he is being guarded in Boston hospital - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities have confirmed to The Post that they have identified a suspect in the Boston Marathon bombing.
> 
> The suspect  a Saudi national who suffered shrapnel wounds in today's blast  is currently being guarded in a Boston hospital.
> 
> A law enforcement source confirmed to The Post that 12 people were killed and nearly 50 were injured in today's blast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably has nothing to do with it, probably only thing tying him to it is his skin color
Click to expand...


Or the video of him carrying in multiple backpacks, right?


----------



## SteadyMercury

If is correct that a suspect was apprehended then a hats off and beer raised to the law enforcement responsible, that would make a capture in under 3 hours.


----------



## Ravi

Ernie S. said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities ID a suspect in marathon bombings - he is being guarded in Boston hospital - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has nothing to do with it, probably only thing tying him to it is his skin color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or the video of him carrying in multiple backpacks, right?
Click to expand...

Do you have a link to that?


----------



## bodecea

Ernie S. said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't even wait 10 minutes after it happened before making it political, dickhead?  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read some of your Liberal friends' comments on Lady Thatcher's death, How Gabby Gifford's shooter was a right wing gun nut? You don't like politics being injected into tragedies, don't do it yourself.
Click to expand...


Makes it all better...carry on.


----------



## eots

earlycuyler said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities ID a suspect in marathon bombings - he is being guarded in Boston hospital - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has nothing to do with it, probably only thing tying him to it is his skin color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, we all know it was a tax hatin' Billy BoB supported and funded by the FBI.
Click to expand...


*could be..*


*Terrorist Plots, Hatched by the F.B.I*.
THE United States has been narrowly saved from lethal terrorist plots in recent years &#8212; or so it has seemed. A would-be suicide bomber was intercepted on his way to the Capitol; a scheme to bomb synagogues and shoot Stinger missiles at military aircraft was developed by men in Newburgh, N.Y.; and a fanciful idea to fly explosive-laden model planes into the Pentagon and the Capitol was hatched in Massachusetts.


http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/29/o...ped-along-by-the-fbi.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## FireFly

The NY Post is reporting that they have a suspect in custody. He is a 20 year old Saudi national.


----------



## Foxfyre

It could be a day picked by some nut at random, but because the bombs were positioned in a way and timed when the first marathoners came by, we have to consider that as a factor.  But it is also our official income tax day for personal filers.

Also there is this:







Yom Hazikaron (officially known as Fallen Soldiers and Victims of Terrorism Remembrance Day) starts on Sunday night and continues to sundown Monday, when, in an intense and sudden change of mood, the whole country erupts into celebration of the 63rd anniversary of Israel&#8217;s Independence.

So it's way too early to speculate on motive.  It is enough to be concerned that there may still more devices yet undetected and to be in solidarity with those in Boston.


----------



## earlycuyler

No H.A.R.P. mind control or audio harassment ?


----------



## Ragnar

Luissa said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities ID a suspect in marathon bombings - he is being guarded in Boston hospital - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities have confirmed to The Post that they have identified a suspect in the Boston Marathon bombing.
> 
> The suspect  a Saudi national who suffered shrapnel wounds in today's blast  is currently being guarded in a Boston hospital.
> 
> A law enforcement source confirmed to The Post that 12 people were killed and nearly 50 were injured in today's blast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably has nothing to do with it, probably only thing tying him to it is his skin color
Click to expand...


Dunno myself.

Pretty harsh opinion of Boston PD but that has happened. (more so in the middle of the last century but that's not an impossible theory)

There are multiple reports of more bombs found in trash cans.

If there is an international terrorist aspect to this one expects claims of responsibility and authoritative links to same in the coming days, if not sooner.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

ba1614 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this were Islamic terrorist, wouldn't they be all over the place taking credit ?
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  They do love to brag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they usually wait until it's over before they take credit..
Click to expand...

.....Or, keep runnin' & hiding....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNd0HWgDXOo]Eric Rudolph Serial Bomber - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Connery

Copley Center is a very busty area in downtown Boston. That was very packed an hour before the bombs exploded. It was thinned out a bit when the bombs went off thankfully. The police reacted in a very quick and professional manner.


----------



## Ravi

Foxfyre said:


> It could be a day picked by some nut at random, but because the bombs were positioned in a way and timed when the first marathoners came by, we have to consider that as a factor.  But it is also our official income tax day for personal filers.
> 
> Also there is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yom Hazikaron (officially known as Fallen Soldiers and Victims of Terrorism Remembrance Day) starts on Sunday night and continues to sundown Monday, when, in an intense and sudden change of mood, the whole country erupts into celebration of the 63rd anniversary of Israels Independence.
> 
> So it's way too early to speculate on motive.  It is enough to be concerned that there may still more devices yet undetected and to be in solidarity with those in Boston.


The first marathoners were long past the finish line when this happened.


----------



## Lipush

Memorial day is already over, it's the independence day today, actually, Foxfyre

Hope the culprits will be found.


----------



## Ravi

CBS News reporting a police source says they believe the explosives at the Boston Marathon were planted in trash cans. Same source also told CBS News they believe they have surveillance video of a possible suspect- a man carrying multiple backpacks. Still waiting on press conference with Boston Police.

Police Sources Believe Boston Marathon Explosives Planted in Trash Cans


----------



## Lipush

Ravi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be a day picked by some nut at random, but because the bombs were positioned in a way and timed when the first marathoners came by, we have to consider that as a factor.  But it is also our official income tax day for personal filers.
> 
> Also there is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yom Hazikaron (officially known as Fallen Soldiers and Victims of Terrorism Remembrance Day) starts on Sunday night and continues to sundown Monday, when, in an intense and sudden change of mood, the whole country erupts into celebration of the 63rd anniversary of Israels Independence.
> 
> So it's way too early to speculate on motive.  It is enough to be concerned that there may still more devices yet undetected and to be in solidarity with those in Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> The first marathoners were long past the finish line when this happened.
Click to expand...


But the explosions were inside the crowd, not the runners?


----------



## Ravi

Lipush said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be a day picked by some nut at random, but because the bombs were positioned in a way and timed when the first marathoners came by, we have to consider that as a factor.  But it is also our official income tax day for personal filers.
> 
> Also there is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yom Hazikaron (officially known as Fallen Soldiers and Victims of Terrorism Remembrance Day) starts on Sunday night and continues to sundown Monday, when, in an intense and sudden change of mood, the whole country erupts into celebration of the 63rd anniversary of Israels Independence.
> 
> So it's way too early to speculate on motive.  It is enough to be concerned that there may still more devices yet undetected and to be in solidarity with those in Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> The first marathoners were long past the finish line when this happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the explosions were inside the crowd, not the runners?
Click to expand...

So far it looks like they were in garbage cans, which would have been on the crowd side of the barriers.


----------



## bodecea

TakeAStepBack said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It happened on tax day in Boston. Hmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, anti-tax loons bomb runners to get their point across? I seriously doubt that. Seriously.
Click to expand...


I sure as hell hope not.


----------



## Synthaholic

Perhaps they suspect these explosions were set off via cellphone, which could explain the taking down of cell towers.


----------



## FireFly

Chris Mathews was trying to blame Right Wing groups. SICK FUCK


----------



## bodecea

Luissa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several have been found and exploded two are too big to explode and are being dismantled.
> 
> It looks like the bombs were supposed to be synchronized and it didn't work.  Only two went off.  Looks more like middle eastern terrorists.  They normally screw it up.
> 
> Unconfirmed just reported bomb went off at the JFK library.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle Eastern terrorist usually use someone.
> Sounds more like the type who placed a back bomb here on MLK day.
Click to expand...

The Olympic bomber also set off two bombs at the abortion clinic....2nd one as 1st responders came......this is not a clear pattern for one type of terrorist.


----------



## Gracie

Looked like it was in the crowd, lipush. Not on the street where the runners were. One newscaster said the blasts were 15 feet away from the street.


----------



## MondoBongo

Galnuc said:


> The U.S. needs stricter bomb control laws.



You're in the red.  Right where you belong.  Troll.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Redfish said:


> how long before some lib blames Bush?



Why do conservatives have such a small dick that this is their biggest fear in the wave of a goddamn terrorist attack? Shut up idiots, it's retarded.


----------



## Foxfyre

Lipush said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be a day picked by some nut at random, but because the bombs were positioned in a way and timed when the first marathoners came by, we have to consider that as a factor.  But it is also our official income tax day for personal filers.
> 
> Also there is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yom Hazikaron (officially known as Fallen Soldiers and Victims of Terrorism Remembrance Day) starts on Sunday night and continues to sundown Monday, when, in an intense and sudden change of mood, the whole country erupts into celebration of the 63rd anniversary of Israels Independence.
> 
> So it's way too early to speculate on motive.  It is enough to be concerned that there may still more devices yet undetected and to be in solidarity with those in Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> The first marathoners were long past the finish line when this happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the explosions were inside the crowd, not the runners?
Click to expand...


If the intent was to kill, maim, or injure as many people as possible, they would likely go for the crowd rather than the runners who would be more spread out.  And the largest crowd would be near the finish line and the timing would be during the time the largest crowd would be assembled.


----------



## Redfish

Gracie said:


> Looked like it was in the crowd, lipush. Not on the street where the runners were. One newscaster said the blasts were 15 feet away from the street.



trash cans.


----------



## bodecea

AceRothstein said:


> Someone on my Facebook feed is saying one of the devices that didn't go off was under the stands per CBS Boston.



Ouch.....and thank the gods!


----------



## tinydancer

For a nice recognition of humanity of the other runners, this is being reported. They kicked into gear right away and ran to the Hospital.

* 2207: NBC Sports Network

tweets: Reports of Marathon Runners that crossed finish line and continued to run to Mass General Hospital to give blood to victims *

BBC News - LIVE: Boston Marathon explosions


----------



## Synthaholic

ba1614 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this were Islamic terrorist, wouldn't they be all over the place taking credit ?
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  They do love to brag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they usually wait until it's over before they take credit..
Click to expand...

The ones who actually do the deed, perhaps.  But all the ones that didn't do it usually try to take credit quickly.  The fact that no Islamist group has tried to claim credit is a little strange.


----------



## bodecea

Ernie S. said:


> suspect in custody, I'm hearing.



MSNBC isn't saying anything about that.


----------



## Lipush

Gracie said:


> Looked like it was in the crowd, lipush. Not on the street where the runners were. One newscaster said the blasts were 15 feet away from the street.



That's just so awful.

Praying for the quick recovery of the injured!


----------



## theHawk

This is just sick, watching BBC and they refuse to say that they were bombs, since the US officials haven't used the words.  They are just calling them "explosions".  They seriously just had a discussion about it since a caller used the word bomb while on the air.  PC run amok.....


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> Time to ban bombs!


----------



## Redfish

Synthaholic said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  They do love to brag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they usually wait until it's over before they take credit..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones who actually do the deed, perhaps.  But all the ones that didn't do it usually try to take credit quickly.  The fact that no Islamist group has tried to claim credit is a little strange.
Click to expand...


they say they have a saudi guy in custody as a suspect


----------



## Luissa

Ernie S. said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities ID a suspect in marathon bombings - he is being guarded in Boston hospital - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has nothing to do with it, probably only thing tying him to it is his skin color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or the video of him carrying in multiple backpacks, right?
Click to expand...


Yeah right they released that sort of info


----------



## Synthaholic

Connery said:


> *Copley Center is a very busty area in downtown Boston.* That was very packed an hour before the bombs exploded. It was thinned out a bit when the bombs went off thankfully. The police reacted in a very quick and professional manner.




I'm going to have to visit!


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Does anyone have a source that _isn't_ the NY Post that says anything about the suspect in custody?


----------



## MondoBongo

Black_Label said:


> You are a lying sack of shit. I'm watching him right now, and he said "it could have been right wing extremists, left wing extremists, muslim terrorists, we don't know"



Do you honestly think the hard core righties on this site give a rat's ass about those pesky things the rest of us call "facts?"


----------



## tinydancer

No fly zone over Boston is what I'm getting from the BBC

Picture of bomb going off at finish line: And Boston Globe is supposed to have film.


----------



## Katzndogz

It looks like several didn't go off.  The explosion at the JFK library was reported as a related attack, then an electrical fire that had nothing to do with the attack and the Boston PD chief says it was a bomb, but may not have been related to the Boston bombs.   

So far, the bombs might have been detonated by cell phone.


----------



## earlycuyler

bodecea said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> suspect in custody, I'm hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC isn't saying anything about that.
Click to expand...


They say they got a guy under guard in the hospital. heard on the radio.


----------



## MondoBongo

theDoctorisIn said:


> Does anyone have a source that _isn't_ the NY Post that says anything about the suspect in custody



I saw a tweet that said a 20 year old saudi male was in custody.  I'll try to find it again.


----------



## Connery

Synthaholic said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Copley Center is a very busty area in downtown Boston.* That was very packed an hour before the bombs exploded. It was thinned out a bit when the bombs went off thankfully. The police reacted in a very quick and professional manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to visit!
Click to expand...



hehehe I am on my tiny laptop....butt I have to check that out as well..........


----------



## theDoctorisIn

tinydancer said:


> No fly zone over Boston is what I'm getting from the BBC
> 
> Picture of bomb going off at finish line: And Boston Globe is supposed to have film.



There's a lot of footage of the explosions.


----------



## Katzndogz

Synthaholic said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  They do love to brag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they usually wait until it's over before they take credit..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones who actually do the deed, perhaps.  But all the ones that didn't do it usually try to take credit quickly.  The fact that no Islamist group has tried to claim credit is a little strange.
Click to expand...


Just because we don't know if anyone has already taken credit, doesn't mean no one has taken credit, it just means we don't know if such a person or persons have come forward.

Who do they have in custody?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

FireFly said:


> Chris Mathews was trying to blame Right Wing groups. SICK FUCK






*Bullshit.*​


----------



## earlycuyler

theDoctorisIn said:


> Does anyone have a source that _isn't_ the NY Post that says anything about the suspect in custody?



I got that on local radio, which is clear channel, so FOX. Its the best I got.


----------



## Synthaholic

FireFly said:


> Chris Mathews was trying to blame Right Wing groups. SICK FUCK


He is not!  I've listened since he came on the air.


----------



## Leweman

Synthaholic said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Copley Center is a very busty area in downtown Boston.* That was very packed an hour before the bombs exploded. It was thinned out a bit when the bombs went off thankfully. The police reacted in a very quick and professional manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to visit!
Click to expand...


Hehe


----------



## Mr. Shaman

*Live*​


----------



## AceRothstein

theDoctorisIn said:


> Does anyone have a source that _isn't_ the NY Post that says anything about the suspect in custody?



Was just about to ask this.  Thank you.


----------



## bodecea

FireFly said:


> Chris Mathews was trying to blame Right Wing groups. SICK FUCK



I'm listening to him right now....he's doing no such thing.


----------



## Synthaholic

Redfish said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they usually wait until it's over before they take credit..
> 
> 
> 
> The ones who actually do the deed, perhaps.  But all the ones that didn't do it usually try to take credit quickly.  The fact that no Islamist group has tried to claim credit is a little strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they say they have a saudi guy in custody as a suspect
Click to expand...

Is that because he's a suspect or because he's a Saudi?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

MondoBongo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a source that _isn't_ the NY Post that says anything about the suspect in custody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a tweet that said a 20 year old saudi male was in custody.  I'll try to find it again.
Click to expand...


I've seen tweets like that too - so far everything I've found goes back to that NY Post story.

I'm just wondering if anyone has seen an independent second source on that one.


----------



## Foxfyre

MondoBongo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a source that _isn't_ the NY Post that says anything about the suspect in custody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a tweet that said a 20 year old saudi male was in custody.  I'll try to find it again.
Click to expand...


That has been reported by Fox News anyway though they are calling this guy a 'person of interest' and not a 'suspect'.


----------



## bodecea

FireFly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> how long before some lib blames Bush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC Chris Mathews is trying to blame the Right Wing. Bush is next.
Click to expand...


No he is not.   Nice try with your lying.


----------



## candycorn

WBUR in Boston is a good source...you can listen on-line.


----------



## bodecea

Redfish said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> how long before some lib blames Bush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives have such a small dick that this is their biggest fear in the wave of a goddamn terrorist attack? Shut up idiots, it's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry but your idiot Chris Matthews has already done it.   speaking of sick fucks.
Click to expand...


Liars gotta lie.


----------



## Katzndogz

FireFly said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC Chris Mathews is trying to blame the Right Wing. Bush is next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a lying sack of shit. I'm watching him right now, and he said "it could have been right wing extremists, left wing extremists, muslim terrorists, we don't know"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MSNBC Chris Mathews said Right Wing Extremists about 10 times & how tax day activates the wrong part of the brain.
Click to expand...


The media was right about the Aryan Brotherhood white supremacists being responsible for the DA murders in Texas.

Oh wait.

They were wrong.


----------



## Yurt

Black_Label said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm curious as to the lefties reactions in this thread.  they are upset when someone makes it political, but virtually every gun death lefties immediately make it political.
> 
> most on the left, not all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job trying to politicize this attack asshole. The only ones that have been doing so are ultra-right wing pieces of shit like you.
Click to expand...


i didn't politicize it.  and you're quite the dishonest hypocrite as you make gun threads political.  

btw...do explain how i am ultra right wing douchebag...

why is it you jump on the political bandwagon when  it is about guns, yet, all of a sudden you give a shit.  you're the very lefty asswipes i'm referring to.  

good job


----------



## FireFly

"The hospital next to my folk's house is being evacuated. Brick-shitting time."


----------



## Redfish

Synthaholic said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones who actually do the deed, perhaps.  But all the ones that didn't do it usually try to take credit quickly.  The fact that no Islamist group has tried to claim credit is a little strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they say they have a saudi guy in custody as a suspect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that because he's a suspect or because he's a Saudi?
Click to expand...


well if he is a saudi he must be innocent, right?


----------



## CrazedScotsman

Is it that hard to keep political bias out of this before anyone knows anything?

Lord have mercy on some who frequent this board.


----------



## Yurt

MondoBongo said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> will obama be blamed as bush was blamed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call an 85% approval rating "blaming him?" Figures.
Click to expand...


did i say that?  you're sure can't read very well.

is it really your claim the left didn't blame bush for 9/11?  

you are truly naive if you believe that.


----------



## bodecea

FireFly said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC Chris Mathews is trying to blame the Right Wing. Bush is next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a lying sack of shit. I'm watching him right now, and he said "it could have been right wing extremists, left wing extremists, muslim terrorists, we don't know"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MSNBC Chris Mathews said Right Wing Extremists about 10 times & how tax day activates the wrong part of the brain.
Click to expand...


What a sad little liar you are.   Apparently you've got a serious serious agenda jones going on there, buddy.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

I'm reading a Boston Bruins board. Apparently there's rumors of suspicious trucks rolling up to air force bases?



> Mass State Police tracking suspicious truck that just entered Hanscom Air Force Base.


----------



## BlindBoo

New video out on cnn.


----------



## Expat

Quantum Windbag said:


> ABC is hinting that it might be right wing terrorism, even though they have no idea what actually happened.



ABC just lost some respect. Seriously? If they don't know, they should stfu.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

theDoctorisIn said:


> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a source that _isn't_ the NY Post that says anything about the suspect in custody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a tweet that said a 20 year old saudi male was in custody.  I'll try to find it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen tweets like that too - so far everything I've found goes back to that NY Post story.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone has seen an independent second source on that one.
Click to expand...


....At least, a *NON-Murdoch* source.​


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Redfish said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> they say they have a saudi guy in custody as a suspect
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because he's a suspect or because he's a Saudi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well if he is a saudi he must be innocent, right?
Click to expand...


Surprised he isn't already on a plane and on his way home courtesy of the government.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

The Boston Police Dept. is denying the NY Post story...

From TPM:
Boston Police: No Arrests Have Been Made In Marathon Bombing | TPM LiveWire


----------



## TemplarKormac

Reports coming in that a Saudi national is being guarded in a Boston hospital as a person of interest in the bombings. It has not been confirmed whether or not he is a suspect or a witness.

EDIT: Or not...


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Foxfyre said:


> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a source that _isn't_ the NY Post that says anything about the suspect in custody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a tweet that said a 20 year old saudi male was in custody.  I'll try to find it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has been reported by Fox News anyway though they are calling this guy a 'person of interest' and not a 'suspect'.
Click to expand...


So....at the very least, we know he's not White.​


----------



## BallsBrunswick

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Boston Police Dept. is denying the NY Post story...
> 
> From TPM:
> Boston Police: No Arrests Have Been Made In Marathon Bombing | TPM LiveWire



Surprise surprise Rupert Murdoch's association is once again the pinnacle of journalism.


----------



## Misty

I'm listening to an independant radio show and they are not bringing politics into this at all. It's refreshing.


----------



## Gracie

Mass hysteria. Reports of this and that. Nobody knows what happened or who did it. Yet.
Let's wait as this developes.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Boston Police, EMS, Emergency Feed
Boston Police, Fire and EMS Live Audio Feed


----------



## candycorn

Theres a  lot of confusion in all quarters right now.  Lets give each other a break for a while.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

> As per CBS News, Tufts Hospital ER is locked down and temporarily evacuated.



The fuck? 

I just heard on the Boston Police feed that they believe an Amtrak Police Officer was killed. :facepalm:


----------



## FireFly

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKUbbFUSVz0"]Boston Police Commissioner on Marathon Explosions[/ame]


----------



## blackhawk

I heard a third bomb has gone off.


----------



## BlindBoo

CrazedScotsman said:


> Is it that hard to keep political bias out of this before anyone knows anything?
> 
> Lord have mercy on some who frequent this board.



Apparently for some it is!


----------



## Ragnar

Foxfyre said:


> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a source that _isn't_ the NY Post that says anything about the suspect in custody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a tweet that said a 20 year old saudi male was in custody.  I'll try to find it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has been reported by Fox News anyway though they are calling this guy a 'person of interest' and not a 'suspect'.
Click to expand...


Saw that. 

The fact that the "suspect" himself is hurt is curious. (wrong place, wrong time?)

Then again, terrorist from the Weather Underground to the "Underwear Bomber" and more have a good history fraking themselves up pretty good. Remember the goobers that tried to Jeep bomb a London airport only to mess their own shite up?

Just too early to tell about today's sad events.


----------



## Katzndogz

FireFly said:


> "The hospital next to my folk's house is being evacuated. Brick-shitting time."



That has to be the Beth Israel hospital.   They found something near the hospital and I heard it was being evacuated.  But something could be nothing.  At times like this, a lunchbox makes people jumpy.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Third bomb has gone off at the JFK library, no injuries or fatalities reported.


----------



## candycorn

Probably old news but police scanners picking up the Boston PD/EMS feed confirm the FBI is on the ground in Beantown.


----------



## candycorn

Command post at 636 Beacon apparently.


----------



## candycorn

A "package" at the Rattlesnake bar. according to the scanner. 

Cambridge PD is repsonding.

"Package" may also mean a suspect in custody...


----------



## Two Thumbs

They found 2 more bombs.

not exploded


----------



## candycorn

MANG EOD team on site.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Obama is going to speak about 6 pm


----------



## freedombecki

My heart goes out to the families of those who were killed, lost limbs, were injured and traumatized by this incident.

Also to all the people of Boston who are innocent of anything that caused this terrible incident from a marathon fitness enthusiasts have enjoyed for over 100 years.



> The *Boston Marathon* is an annual marathon hosted by several cities in Greater Boston in eastern Massachusetts. It is always held on Patriots' Day, the third Monday of April. Begun in 1897, inspired by the success of the first modern-day marathon competition in the 1896 Summer Olympics,[1] the Boston Marathon is the world's oldest annual marathon, and ranks as one of the world's best-known road racing events. It is one of six World Marathon Majors.
> Since 1897, the Boston Athletic Association (B.A.A.) has managed this event.[2] Amateur and professional runners from all over the world compete in the Boston Marathon each year, braving the hilly New England terrain and varying weather to take part in the race.
> The event attracts 500,000 spectators each year, making it New England's most widely viewed sporting event.[3] Though starting with 18 participants in 1897, the event now attracts an average of about 20,000 registered participants each year, with 26,895 people entering in 2011.[4] The Centennial Boston Marathon in 1996 established a record as the world's largest marathon with 38,708 entrants, 36,748 starters, and 35,868 finishers.[3]


 
More at Wikipedia: Boston Marathon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## WUN

Ravi said:


> Reports that it may have been an accident.



No, it wasn't an accident - 2 explosions, one right after the other and then there was a 3rd incident at the JFK library @ 220 Morrissey Blvd. about 8.7 miles driving distance SSE from the Boston Public Library (first bomb was across the st from the Boston Public Library).  There is a red line stop at the JFK library there so I'm wondering if someone took the 'T' (subway) from the Boylston st area because 3rd explosion was some time later than the first two.  I also heard there were two bombs that did not detonate, but that hasn't been confirmed yet.


----------



## Sunni Man

Two Thumbs said:


> Obama is going to speak about 6 pm


I can hardy wait.......


----------



## Katzndogz

Sunni Man said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is going to speak about 6 pm
> 
> 
> 
> I can hardy wait.......
Click to expand...


Of course, he's not going to miss an opportunity to get his face in front of the camera.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Two Thumbs said:


> Obama is going to speak about 6 pm



correction

6:10 pm Eastern


----------



## Mr. Shaman

blackhawk said:


> I heard a third bomb has gone off.





> *JFK Library; fire-related.*​


.


----------



## FireFly

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=046MuD1pYJg"]Bombing - Raw Street Level Video[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs

It's weird that no one has claimed it.

Usually these asholes cant wait


----------



## Katzndogz

According to the Commisioner of Police, in Boston, the incident at the JFK library was a bomb that went off and was related to the two at the marathon.

Third explosion confirmed at JFK library | Boston Herald

A third explosion occurred just after 3 this afternoon at John F. Kennedy library in what is now being called another confirmed attack.

Boston Police Commissioner Edward Davis said &#8220;a third incident &#8212; explosion &#8212; was at the JFK Library&#8221; on Columbia Point.


----------



## Interpol

This sort of feels like the bombing at the Atlanta games 17 years ago. 

If the culprit is an American, do you think Rand Paul would be against droning him now?


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Katzndogz said:


> According to the Commisioner of Police, in Boston, the incident at the JFK library was a bomb that went off and was related to the two at the marathon.
> 
> Third explosion confirmed at JFK library | Boston Herald
> 
> A third explosion occurred just after 3 this afternoon at John F. Kennedy library in what is now being called another confirmed attack.
> 
> Boston Police Commissioner Edward Davis said a third incident  explosion  was at the JFK Library on Columbia Point.



That means we're dealing with a network instead of a crazy individual. This country is about to lose it's shit.


----------



## eots

Manufacturing Terrorism: The Danger of Using Informants as Agents Provocateurs

PRINT
0 COMMENTS AND 0 REACTIONS
SHARE 

ADVERTISEMENT

SEPTEMBER 2, 2011 
BY CHUCK GUZAK
Since Sept. 11, counterterrorism has surpassed organized crime as the FBIs top priority, consuming $3.3 billion of its approximately $8 billion budget. A great deal of that money is spent on maintaining informants  many of whom are placed within the American Muslim community.  The FBI currently has more than 15,000 informants, approximately three times as many as it had in the 1980s. Many of the informants are used conventionally  i.e. to observe wrongdoing and draw the FBIs attention to it. However, the FBI has been increasingly using informants as agents provocateurs, that is, the informants provide the means and opportunity for individuals to commit acts of terrorism, often going to great lengths to convince suspects to engage in terrorist acts.
Opinion | The Cornell Daily Sun


_just sayin.._


----------



## WillowTree

Black_Label said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go away asshole. Let's let the facts come out before the paranoid lies assigning blame to imaginary enemies begins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthews said it.   He is the asshole.   he is a stinking piece of cat shit trying to make this a political issue.
> 
> until we blow the radical muslims up to allah, this will continue to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he didn't. You right wing pieces of shit, as usual, are politicizing tragedies and making crap up to blame the left. Go to hell.
Click to expand...


cry us a fucking river, that's exactly what you assholes did when Gabby Giffords got shot.


----------



## candycorn

Lumpy 1 said:


> We should find someone to blame before we know the facts..
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a terrorist attack on Obama's watch. We can't blame them...let's start with Bush.



Amanda Marcotte pointed out that after Newtown, the wrong person's picture was plastered all over the media.  Careful folks.


----------



## freedombecki

BallsBrunswick said:


> As per CBS News, Tufts Hospital ER is locked down and temporarily evacuated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck?
> 
> I just heard on the Boston Police feed that they believe an Amtrak Police Officer was killed. :facepalm:
Click to expand...

 I'm so sorry to hear it.


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is going to speak about 6 pm
> 
> 
> 
> I can hardy wait.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, he's not going to miss an opportunity to get his face in front of the camera.
Click to expand...


And if the President of the United States didn't speak, you'd bitch about that.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Boston mayor is on


----------



## bodecea

candycorn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should find someone to blame before we know the facts..
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a terrorist attack on Obama's watch. We can't blame them...let's start with Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda Marcotte pointed out that after Newtown, the wrong person's picture was plastered all over the media.  Careful folks.
Click to expand...


And remember that poor guy that the media ruined over the Olympic bombing.


----------



## candycorn

Suspicious vehicle found in Beacon Street Garage....car is running, unattended, CT plates.  Authorities responding...very carefully I would imagine.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

candycorn said:


> Suspicious vehicle found in Beacon Street Garage....car is running, unattended, CT plates.  Authorities responding...very carefully I would imagine.



I'm happy you're listening and reporting from the police feed.  I'm having trouble making a lot of this out.


----------



## candycorn

bodecea said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should find someone to blame before we know the facts..
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a terrorist attack on Obama's watch. We can't blame them...let's start with Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda Marcotte pointed out that after Newtown, the wrong person's picture was plastered all over the media.  Careful folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And remember that poor guy that the media ruined over the Olympic bombing.
Click to expand...


Richard Jewel I believe his name was (From 96 Olympics).  I had a relative that was on the ACOG...she was sure it wasn't him but nobody would listen to her--me included as I recall.


----------



## Black_Label

WillowTree said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthews said it.   He is the asshole.   he is a stinking piece of cat shit trying to make this a political issue.
> 
> until we blow the radical muslims up to allah, this will continue to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he didn't. You right wing pieces of shit, as usual, are politicizing tragedies and making crap up to blame the left. Go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cry us a fucking river, that's exactly what you assholes did when Gabby Giffords got shot.
Click to expand...


Why do you support politicizing tragedies? Oh that's right, you are an extremists piece of shit.


----------



## Interpol

The JFK library incident isn't actually confirmed to be an explosion yet.


----------



## Katzndogz

candycorn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should find someone to blame before we know the facts..
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a terrorist attack on Obama's watch. We can't blame them...let's start with Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda Marcotte pointed out that after Newtown, the wrong person's picture was plastered all over the media.  Careful folks.
Click to expand...


After the shooting in Aurora the left plastered some poor jerk's name and address all over the internet.   After Trayvon Martin got his, the address of some elderly couple was plastered all over the internet and they were almost killed.  They had to flee for their lives.

Fake information is the bread and butter of the left.


----------



## ba1614

Two Thumbs said:


> Obama is going to speak about 6 pm



 Hopefully he doesn't start apologizing to the perpetrators already.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Galnuc said:


> The government is going to lie to us about today, they are going to use this as justification to limit our rights, and they're going to drop bombs somewhere in the Middle East (if it turns out a foreign terrorist did this). The script is already written. It's a sad day not only for those in Boston, but for all Americans.



Let's wait and see what happens before we all jump to conclusions. There's a lot of people in Boston and a lot of people monitoring the emergency channels. I find it hard to believe they'll be able to lie too much about this. I'm hopeful that this incident is so shocking and sick that it's going to pull us together.


----------



## FireFly

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7Cd-v_AoAo"]Moment of the EXPLOSIONS at BOSTON MARATHON[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs

ba1614 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is going to speak about 6 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he doesn't start apologizing to the perpetrators already.
Click to expand...


Everyone, to day is a bad day to be a dick.


----------



## Interpol

Galnuc said:


> The government is going to lie to us about today, they are going to use this as justification to limit our rights, and they're going to drop bombs somewhere in the Middle East (if it turns out a foreign terrorist did this). The script is already written. It's a sad day not only for those in Boston, but for all Americans.



If the government was being led by neo-cons, for sure. They'd use this to go after North Korea. 

But this is Obama at the helm, and unlike Bush, he tends to gather information and facts, and actually thinks before he acts. 

So I don't see anyone getting bombed in the Middle East, particularly if this is a domestic incident involving yet another crazy person who hates government and community.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger

You can pretty much expect this event to be the leading topic on all conservative radio shows. Here we go again, all those networks and their bigot hosts/commentators will attempt to blame this on every sector of the right. The Tea Party/GOP/Conservatives/Sarah Palin/Bush/Rush etc.
You have to wonder if Brian Ross is researching the list of all Boston Tea Party Members and bringing it to work tomorrow in hopes a "Very Common Name" Becomes The Culprit. Can you imagine if the suspects name is something like John Smith, or Mike Andrews?


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Katzndogz said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should find someone to blame before we know the facts..
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a terrorist attack on Obama's watch. We can't blame them...let's start with Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda Marcotte pointed out that after Newtown, the wrong person's picture was plastered all over the media.  Careful folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After the shooting in Aurora the left plastered some poor jerk's name and address all over the internet.   After Trayvon Martin got his, the address of some elderly couple was plastered all over the internet and they were almost killed.  They had to flee for their lives.
> 
> Fake information is the bread and butter of the left.
Click to expand...


Which is why all the incorrect reports are coming from the NY Post, a Rupert Murdoch (FOX) owned newspaper. Seriously, it's retarded to make this a left/right thing right now.


----------



## Sunni Man

I wonder who we will invade in response for this incident?

Columbia?  Thailand?  Zimbabwe?    .


----------



## eots

could be a NRA / Al Qaeda joint project

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_A383nDUwA&feature=youtube_gdata]Al Qaeda Works With NRA To Sell Guns Without Background Checks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bodecea

Oh jeebus.....MSNBC now has Al Sharpton on......


----------



## eots

Sunni Man said:


> I wonder who we will invade in response for this incident?
> 
> Columbia?  Thailand?  Zimbabwe?    .



Iran would be the logical choice especially if it is in fact a Saudi national involved


----------



## koshergrl

Sunni Man said:


> I wonder who we will invade in response for this incident?
> 
> Columbia? Thailand? Zimbabwe? .


 
I say we take back Massachusetts.


----------



## candycorn

bodecea said:


> Oh jeebus.....MSNBC now has Al Sharpton on......



He's the primary reason I can't watch MSNBC after I go to work in the morning....he _might _still be on when I get home sometimes.


----------



## freedombecki

Interpol said:


> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government is going to lie to us about today, they are going to use this as justification to limit our rights, and they're going to drop bombs somewhere in the Middle East (if it turns out a foreign terrorist did this). The script is already written. It's a sad day not only for those in Boston, but for all Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the government was being led by neo-cons, for sure. They'd use this to go after North Korea.
> 
> But this is Obama at the helm, and unlike Bush, he tends to gather information and facts, and actually thinks before he acts.
> 
> So I don't see anyone getting bombed in the Middle East, particularly if this is a domestic incident involving yet another crazy person who hates government and community.
Click to expand...

What didn't you understand about the Bush announcement for Americans not to make a rush to judgment following the 9/11 attack?


----------



## BallsBrunswick

That was odd, I wonder why the Boston Police Feed went out for a couple of minutes there.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Feinstien said it was a terror attack

either foreign or domestic





it's a bad day to be a dick, so I'll let the obvious go


----------



## koshergrl

Interpol said:


> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government is going to lie to us about today, they are going to use this as justification to limit our rights, and they're going to drop bombs somewhere in the Middle East (if it turns out a foreign terrorist did this). The script is already written. It's a sad day not only for those in Boston, but for all Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the government was being led by neo-cons, for sure. They'd use this to go after North Korea.
> 
> But this is Obama at the helm, and unlike Bush, he tends to gather information and facts, and actually thinks before he acts.
> 
> So I don't see anyone getting bombed in the Middle East, particularly if this is a domestic incident involving yet another crazy person who hates government and community.
Click to expand...

 
All Hail Obama, lol.

He probably knew it was going to happen. One of those "don't let any death go to waste" things.


----------



## WUN

JFK incident was NOT a bomb - so 2 detonated and 2 undetonated that have been made public at this point.


----------



## WillowTree

freedombecki said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government is going to lie to us about today, they are going to use this as justification to limit our rights, and they're going to drop bombs somewhere in the Middle East (if it turns out a foreign terrorist did this). The script is already written. It's a sad day not only for those in Boston, but for all Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the government was being led by neo-cons, for sure. They'd use this to go after North Korea.
> 
> But this is Obama at the helm, and unlike Bush, he tends to gather information and facts, and actually thinks before he acts.
> 
> So I don't see anyone getting bombed in the Middle East, particularly if this is a domestic incident involving yet another crazy person who hates government and community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What didn't you understand about the Bush announcement for Americans not to make a rush to judgment following the 9/11 attack?
Click to expand...

Interpol is a asshole. That rhymes donut?


----------



## BallsBrunswick

candycorn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeebus.....MSNBC now has Al Sharpton on......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's the primary reason I can't watch MSNBC after I go to work in the morning....he _might _still be on when I get home sometimes.
Click to expand...


MSNBC is absolutely awful. It's like a parody of Fox News to the extreme. I can't watch it either.


----------



## Black_Label

koshergrl said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government is going to lie to us about today, they are going to use this as justification to limit our rights, and they're going to drop bombs somewhere in the Middle East (if it turns out a foreign terrorist did this). The script is already written. It's a sad day not only for those in Boston, but for all Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the government was being led by neo-cons, for sure. They'd use this to go after North Korea.
> 
> But this is Obama at the helm, and unlike Bush, he tends to gather information and facts, and actually thinks before he acts.
> 
> So I don't see anyone getting bombed in the Middle East, particularly if this is a domestic incident involving yet another crazy person who hates government and community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Hail Obama, lol.
> 
> He probably knew it was going to happen. One of those "don't let any death go to waste" things.
Click to expand...


Here we go again, yet another radical right wing extremist politicizing the tragedy to blame Obama. Go to hell you piece of shit.


----------



## Darkwind

BAN ALL BOMBS!!!!!!!!!!!!


oh...wait.....


----------



## deltex1

TheSeventhTiger said:


> You can pretty much expect this event to be the leading topic on all conservative radio shows. Here we go again, all those networks and their bigot hosts/commentators will attempt to blame this on every sector of the right. The Tea Party/GOP/Conservatives/Sarah Palin/Bush/Rush etc.
> You have to wonder if Brian Ross is researching the list of all Boston Tea Party Members and bringing it to work tomorrow in hopes a "Very Common Name" Becomes The Culprit. Can you imagine if the suspects name is something like John Smith, or Mike Andrews?


Drudge is reporting a Saudi national is in custody...probably pissed off about fracking...


----------



## AceRothstein

koshergrl said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government is going to lie to us about today, they are going to use this as justification to limit our rights, and they're going to drop bombs somewhere in the Middle East (if it turns out a foreign terrorist did this). The script is already written. It's a sad day not only for those in Boston, but for all Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the government was being led by neo-cons, for sure. They'd use this to go after North Korea.
> 
> But this is Obama at the helm, and unlike Bush, he tends to gather information and facts, and actually thinks before he acts.
> 
> So I don't see anyone getting bombed in the Middle East, particularly if this is a domestic incident involving yet another crazy person who hates government and community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Hail Obama, lol.
> 
> He probably knew it was going to happen. One of those "don't let any death go to waste" things.
Click to expand...


You're a fucking idiot and piece of excrement.  Go fuck yourself.


----------



## candycorn

Scanner picking up a "subject" being held waiting for the JTT which I suppose means the Joint Terrorism Taskforce...


----------



## TemplarKormac

Please, from a fellow Conservative.. just don't.


----------



## koshergrl

Whatever, anti-American, Obama-deifying pigs. 

"Investigators have a suspect &#8212; a Saudi Arabian national &#8212; in the horrific Boston Marathon bombings, The Post has learned.
Law enforcement sources said the 20-year-old suspect was under guard at an undisclosed Boston hospital."

"
In addition, Boston police have surveillance video of someone bringing multiple backpacks to blast site, according to CBS News.
Police also confirmed that there was a third explosion, at the John F. Kennedy Presidential Library and Museum. It was not immediately clear how much damage was done or whether it was related to the bombings at the marathon finish line.
The library bombing occurred about 4:30 p.m. and more than a mile from the marathon. 
A law enforcement source confirmed to The Post that 12 people were killed and nearly 50 were injured in today's blast. 
""Authorities ID suspect as Saudi national in marathon bombings, under guard at Boston hospital - NYPOST.com


----------



## Darkwind

No, wait!  Background checks for all bomb purchases....


Oh...wait..


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Some guy in a white hat detained by police.


----------



## candycorn

WUN said:


> JFK incident was NOT a bomb - so 2 detonated and 2 undetonated that have been made public at this point.



Good news.


----------



## Sunni Man

This incident shows exactly why Congress needs to pass tougher gun laws and ban assault weapons.    .


----------



## Two Thumbs

Obama gave a nearly 3 minute speech, if it made it to 3 minutes I would have fallen asleep.

dear god, he was emotionless


----------



## theDoctorisIn

koshergrl said:


> Whatever, anti-American, Obama-deifying pigs.
> 
> "Investigators have a suspect  a Saudi Arabian national  in the horrific Boston Marathon bombings, The Post has learned.
> Law enforcement sources said the 20-year-old suspect was under guard at an undisclosed Boston hospital."
> 
> "
> In addition, Boston police have surveillance video of someone bringing multiple backpacks to blast site, according to CBS News.
> Police also confirmed that there was a third explosion, at the John F. Kennedy Presidential Library and Museum. It was not immediately clear how much damage was done or whether it was related to the bombings at the marathon finish line.
> The library bombing occurred about 4:30 p.m. and more than a mile from the marathon.
> A law enforcement source confirmed to The Post that 12 people were killed and nearly 50 were injured in today's blast.
> ""Authorities ID suspect as Saudi national in marathon bombings, under guard at Boston hospital - NYPOST.com



The Boston Police Chief has denied that story.


----------



## theHawk

Obama.....didn't use the word "attack", "bomb", or "terrorism" at all.....

Will this dirtbag ever call suck attacks for what they are?


----------



## Interpol

Two Thumbs said:


> Obama gave a nearly 3 minute speech, if it made it to 3 minutes I would have fallen asleep.
> 
> dear god, he was emotionless



Fuck off. 

When the President said the culprit(s) would feel the "full weight of our justice", that was totally believable. 

The man got Bin Laden. 

He'll do away with whoever this ass hole is, too.


----------



## deltex1

Obabble is demanding justice and will convene a board of inquiry headed by joe Biden...to ensure this senseless violence does not happen again...while protecting the rights of the accused...and respecting his right to a fair trial and review of his complaints.


----------



## WillowTree

Two Thumbs said:


> Obama gave a nearly 3 minute speech, if it made it to 3 minutes I would have fallen asleep.
> 
> dear god, he was emotionless



yep, he droned, he's a phoney and a fake


----------



## JohnA

NOBOAMA  is coming on the TV now be interesting to hear what he say about his muslim buddys who may have been behind this attack   he can kiss there ass as much as he likes and he does often , but  they will still attack us  until muslims control the earth


----------



## Sunni Man

I wonder how many more personal freedoms we will lose because of this incident?    .


----------



## Interpol

theHawk said:


> Obama.....didn't use the word "attack", "bomb", or "terrorism" at all.....
> 
> Will this dirtbag ever call suck attacks for what they are?



I think Obama is the kind of person who likes to have all the information first instead of shooting his mouth off like a stupid cowboy would. 

But we know how much a lot of you miss Dubya, mister shoot-the-wrong-country-first and ask questions later.


----------



## eots

Interpol said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama gave a nearly 3 minute speech, if it made it to 3 minutes I would have fallen asleep.
> 
> dear god, he was emotionless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> When the President said the culprit(s) would feel the "full weight of our justice", that was totally believable.
> 
> The man got Bin Laden.
> 
> He'll do away with whoever this ass hole is, too.
Click to expand...


or so the story goes


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Sunni Man said:


> I wonder how many more personal freedoms we will lose because of this incident?    .



Why are you doing nothing but trying to cause tension and paranoia in this thread?


----------



## freedombecki

Black_Label said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the government was being led by neo-cons, for sure. They'd use this to go after North Korea.
> 
> But this is Obama at the helm, and unlike Bush, he tends to gather information and facts, and actually thinks before he acts.
> 
> So I don't see anyone getting bombed in the Middle East, particularly if this is a domestic incident involving yet another crazy person who hates government and community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Hail Obama, lol.
> 
> He probably knew it was going to happen. One of those "don't let any death go to waste" things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here we go again, yet another radical right wing extremist politicizing the tragedy to blame Obama. Go to hell you piece of shit.
Click to expand...

Look again. She didn't start it.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Ahbleza said:


> Marathon Pittsburgh CANCELED- TERROR THREAT !
> 
> My Dear Comrades,
> 
> Boston Marathon Bombers have successfully incited THE PITTSBURGH MARATHON BEING CANCELED OVER TERROR THREATS !
> 
> WE WIN FOREVER !



Hmm... must be one of Sunniman's friends...


----------



## eots

BallsBrunswick said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many more personal freedoms we will lose because of this incident?    .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you doing nothing but trying to cause tension and paranoia in this thread?
Click to expand...


TSA straight up your ass ..no deals


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Doesn't mention terrorism once. What a douche. Everything is political to this asswipe.
It's not like he has an up coming election to protect this time. I guess it's about his legacy at this point.


----------



## Sallow

This was really terrible. 2 people dead and many injured. I called my girlfriend who is in Massachusettes and a Friend who lives there.

Who thinks this type of shit works?


----------



## Sunni Man

BallsBrunswick said:


> Ahbleza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marathon Pittsburgh CANCELED- TERROR THREAT !
> 
> My Dear Comrades,
> 
> Boston Marathon Bombers have successfully incited THE PITTSBURGH MARATHON BEING CANCELED OVER TERROR THREATS !
> 
> WE WIN FOREVER !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... must be one of Sunniman's friends...
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## laughinReaper

Darkwind said:


> No, wait!  Background checks for all bomb purchases....
> 
> 
> Oh...wait..



Well after the Texas knife attack I've been expecting my kitchen knives to be declared an assault weapon and banned. All joking aside this proves that if a nutjob wants to kill he doesn't need an AR-15 and the recent gun ban isn't going to do squat.

My prayers and sympathies to all the injured and families of those who died.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Interpol said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama gave a nearly 3 minute speech, if it made it to 3 minutes I would have fallen asleep.
> 
> dear god, he was emotionless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> When the President said the culprit(s) would feel the "full weight of our justice", that was totally believable.
> 
> The man got Bin Laden.
> 
> He'll do away with whoever this ass hole is, too.
Click to expand...


So you admit that you had to go all the way back to build up some 'self assurance' b/c his utter lack of being able to assure you, required it.


----------



## Expat

Ahhhh crap!

Will you even listen to yourselves?

During and after the London bombings, I didn't see Brits bickering left/right politics. 

Left and right, you absolutely should be ashamed of yourselves. 

I'm done with this.


----------



## candycorn

BPD reporting a backpack left unattended UNDER a Waltham Street footbridge???


----------



## eots

Sallow said:


> This was really terrible. 2 people dead and many injured. I called my girlfriend who is in Massachusettes and a Friend who lives there.
> 
> Who thinks this type of shit works?



homeland security...because it does


----------



## koshergrl

12 people dead.


----------



## freedombecki

Ahbleza said:


> Marathon Pittsburgh CANCELED- TERROR THREAT !
> 
> My Dear Comrades,
> 
> Boston Marathon Bombers have successfully incited THE PITTSBURGH MARATHON BEING CANCELED OVER TERROR THREATS !
> 
> WE WIN FOREVER !


 What do you win?


----------



## Sallow

Ahbleza said:


> Marathon Pittsburgh CANCELED- TERROR THREAT !
> 
> My Dear Comrades,
> 
> Boston Marathon Bombers have successfully incited THE PITTSBURGH MARATHON BEING CANCELED OVER TERROR THREATS !
> 
> WE WIN FOREVER !



Asshole.


----------



## koshergrl

Expat said:


> Ahhhh crap!
> 
> Will you even listen to yourselves?
> 
> During and after the London bombings, I didn't see Brits bickering left/right politics.
> 
> Left and right, you absolutely should be ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> I'm done with this.


 
Oooh..big surprise, left wing douchebag is disgusted with Americans. I will alert the media, when they're done scrambling over the bombings.


----------



## TemplarKormac

koshergrl said:


> 12 people dead.



Wow. Can you verify this?


----------



## Sunni Man

BallsBrunswick said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many more personal freedoms we will lose because of this incident?    .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you doing nothing but trying to cause tension and paranoia in this thread?
Click to expand...

American flags in front of the White House lowered to 1/2 staff.

Better??    .


----------



## Luissa

In regards to the Saudi national. 
"Honestly, I don't know where they're getting their information from, but it didn't come from us," said the spokesperson.
http://livewire.talkingpointsmemo.com/entry/boston-police-no-arrests-have-been-made-in


Yeah, check your sources before repeating it.


----------



## koshergrl

We'll see.


----------



## Billo_Really

CrazedScotsman said:


> Ok, let's turn off the politics in this thread.


I agree.




CrazedScotsman said:


> Just reported 3 dead
> Lost limbs
> Dozens injured
> 
> Said bombs placed in garbage cans, but that isn't for sure.


I just heard one of the runners on the radio talking about when the 2nd bomb went off and authorities were telling them to "run".  She said,_ "Anyone who has ever ran a marathon knows that after you finish, you are *unable to run*!"_


----------



## Sallow

eots said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was really terrible. 2 people dead and many injured. I called my girlfriend who is in Massachusettes and a Friend who lives there.
> 
> Who thinks this type of shit works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homeland security...because it does
Click to expand...


Work?

In what way?

Didn't work for a crap load of terrorist organizations that are now in the dustbin of history.


----------



## freedombecki

Interpol said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama.....didn't use the word "attack", "bomb", or "terrorism" at all.....
> 
> Will this dirtbag ever call suck attacks for what they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Obama is the kind of person who likes to have all the information first instead of shooting his mouth off like a stupid cowboy would.
> 
> But we know how much a lot of you miss Dubya, mister shoot-the-wrong-country-first and ask questions later.
Click to expand...

 What was it you didn't understand when Bush asked people to please postpone their rush to judgment after 9/11?


----------



## koshergrl

I'm not calling the Boston police. I wouldn't believe anything they said, anyway.


----------



## laughinReaper

JohnA said:


> NOBOAMA  is coming on the TV now be interesting to hear what he say about his muslim buddys who may have been behind this attack   he can kiss there ass as much as he likes and he does often , but  they will still attack us  until muslims control the earth



I've got no love for Islam but my money is on domestic terrorism with this attack.


----------



## candycorn

TemplarKormac said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 people dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Can you verify this?
Click to expand...


NY Post reported it using a "federal official" as the source; for what it's worth.


----------



## Sunni Man

Ahbleza said:


> Marathon Pittsburgh CANCELED- TERROR THREAT !
> 
> My Dear Comrades,
> 
> Boston Marathon Bombers have successfully incited THE PITTSBURGH MARATHON BEING CANCELED OVER TERROR THREATS !
> 
> WE WIN FOREVER !


STFU nitwit!!   .


----------



## Ragnar

theDoctorisIn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, anti-American, Obama-deifying pigs.
> 
> "Investigators have a suspect  a Saudi Arabian national  in the horrific Boston Marathon bombings, The Post has learned.
> Law enforcement sources said the 20-year-old suspect was under guard at an undisclosed Boston hospital."
> 
> "
> In addition, Boston police have surveillance video of someone bringing multiple backpacks to blast site, according to CBS News.
> Police also confirmed that there was a third explosion, at the John F. Kennedy Presidential Library and Museum. It was not immediately clear how much damage was done or whether it was related to the bombings at the marathon finish line.
> The library bombing occurred about 4:30 p.m. and more than a mile from the marathon.
> A law enforcement source confirmed to The Post that 12 people were killed and nearly 50 were injured in today's blast.
> ""Authorities ID suspect as Saudi national in marathon bombings, under guard at Boston hospital - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Boston Police Chief has denied that story.
Click to expand...


NBC has that too.

https://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/323911328832036864

(Jim Miklaszewski is Chief Pentagon Correspondent for NBC News)

Pretty vague comment though. Still early.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger

you can just imagine what Brian Ross would say on ABC with that dufass Georgy Poopaloopalus if the suspects name was something like "Micheal McArthy". Ross: Well George, I checked the list of over 9000 members of the Boston Tea Party and I did find "3 Michael McArhty's On The List".


----------



## TheSeventhTiger

does this mean that "Marathons" will be banned for a while? or maybe even Trashcans?


----------



## KissMy

Caution Carnage Video! Man missing legs.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAHO_27YQik&bpctr=1366066275"]Boston bombing mans legs blown off![/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

laughinReaper said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, wait!  Background checks for all bomb purchases....
> 
> 
> Oh...wait..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well after the Texas knife attack I've been expecting my kitchen knives to be declared an assault weapon and banned. All joking aside this proves that if a nutjob wants to kill he doesn't need an AR-15 and the recent gun ban isn't going to do squat.
> 
> My prayers and sympathies to all the injured and families of those who died.
Click to expand...

Which is exactly right.  My comments are precisely focused for the USMB progressives, as they are no doubt looking for ways to turn this against Conservatives while the rest of the nation grieves for Boston.

It is also why I have been extremely careful not to blame ANYONE in power for this.  The only blame that happens here is to the person who did this.

Yet, in the days to come....many will make it about everything  but the person who did this.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

I don't buy the story that they don't have suspects either. Clearly they're going to keep any information they have under wraps until they're confident that releasing that information won't hamper future investigation or safety concerns.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Smoking package found somewhere in Boston, as reported on police scanner. Bomb squad sent that way.


----------



## Sallow

Oh man..


----------



## hjmick

deltex1 said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretty much expect this event to be the leading topic on all conservative radio shows. Here we go again, all those networks and their bigot hosts/commentators will attempt to blame this on every sector of the right. The Tea Party/GOP/Conservatives/Sarah Palin/Bush/Rush etc.
> You have to wonder if Brian Ross is researching the list of all Boston Tea Party Members and bringing it to work tomorrow in hopes a "Very Common Name" Becomes The Culprit. Can you imagine if the suspects name is something like John Smith, or Mike Andrews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge is reporting a Saudi national is in custody...probably pissed off about fracking...
Click to expand...



You know, I hate it when people say, "DRUDGE is reporting..."

The thing is, DRUDGE does very, very little "reporting." They do a whole hell of a lot of "linking," but little to no reporting...

A more accurate statement might be that DRUDGE has a link to a NYPost story...


----------



## freedombecki

loinboy said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, let's turn off the politics in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reported 3 dead
> Lost limbs
> Dozens injured
> 
> Said bombs placed in garbage cans, but that isn't for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just heard one of the runners on the radio talking about when the 2nd bomb went off and authorities were telling them to "run". She said,_ "Anyone who has ever ran a marathon knows that after you finish, you are *unable to run*!"_
Click to expand...

 Adrenalin can work miracles, even when people think they're at the end of their rope.


----------



## koshergrl

The press is already moving to use it to push gun control:

"
Boston Athletic Association president Joanne Flaminio previously said there was "special significance" to the fact that the race is 26.2 miles long and 26 people died at Sandy Hook Elementary school."

News from The Associated Press


----------



## Pete7469

We're injecting politics already? The blood on the sidewalk isn't even dry yet people, have some class.


----------



## TemplarKormac

For anyone who posts here and lives in the Boston Metro area that had any loved ones running the marathon, you need to see this:

For Help Locating A Loved One: 617-635-4500 | Police Tips 1-800-494-TIPS

I strongly advise you to locate your loved ones post haste.


----------



## candycorn

ABC News reporting  JFK incident was a mechanical fire.


----------



## Jarlaxle

freedombecki said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, let's turn off the politics in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reported 3 dead
> Lost limbs
> Dozens injured
> 
> Said bombs placed in garbage cans, but that isn't for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just heard one of the runners on the radio talking about when the 2nd bomb went off and authorities were telling them to "run". She said,_ "Anyone who has ever ran a marathon knows that after you finish, you are *unable to run*!"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adrenalin can work miracles, even when people think they're at the end of their rope.
Click to expand...


A caller confirmed that a bunch of runners (most still in running clothes) went straight to the hospital to donate blood.


----------



## theHawk

Interpol said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama.....didn't use the word "attack", "bomb", or "terrorism" at all.....
> 
> Will this dirtbag ever call suck attacks for what they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Obama is the kind of person who likes to have all the information first instead of shooting his mouth off like a stupid cowboy would.
> 
> But we know how much a lot of you miss Dubya, mister shoot-the-wrong-country-first and ask questions later.
Click to expand...


He's waiting for more information?  What, he doesn't have enough to know that explosions are caused by bombs?  That using a bomb is an attack?  That an attack on such a public event is a terrorist act?  

I'm not expecting him to blame anyone you asswipe, I just expect our President to not be afraid to use the actual words that most accurately describe what happened.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pete7469 said:


> We're injecting politics already? The blood on the sidewalk isn't even dry yet people, have some class.



Yes please. Knock it off people. This is the sad part about it all, this country is so hyper politicized that we can't even let the blood dry on the sidewalks, or let the families even ID their loved ones in the morgue or in the hospital before we start slinging political accusations at people.

Any such behavior is classless. Just shut up!!!!


----------



## freedombecki

candycorn said:


> ABC News reporting JFK incident was a mechanical fire.


 Good job on keeping the thread informed, candycorn. Thanks. Some of us have no access to updates near the computer.


----------



## Unkotare

candycorn said:


> ABC News reporting  JFK incident was a mechanical fire.




They don't know yet.


----------



## WillowTree

CNN reports that one of the dead is an 8 year old child.


----------



## Againsheila

Two Thumbs said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is going to speak about 6 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he doesn't start apologizing to the perpetrators already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone, to day is a bad day to be a dick.
Click to expand...


Um, isn't everyday "a bad day to be a dick?"    I get your meaning though...


----------



## WillowTree

freedombecki said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC News reporting JFK incident was a mechanical fire.
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on keeping the thread informed, candycorn. Thanks. Some of us have no access to updates near the computer.
Click to expand...


it was a bomb


----------



## Foxfyre

We just heard from friends in Boston who are among the crowds for the Boston Marathon almost every year, but this year they decided not to go or they would have likely been in the crowds near the finish line.  They say the reports coming in on the local Boston news are horrendous though.


----------



## Indofred

Ernie S. said:


> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.



Left wing forums are blaming american right wing gun nuts.
Right wing forums are blaming muslims.

No one knows so it's stupid to blame anyone until we do.

More. Given we know this attack has caused death, injury and misery, I find it more than a bit disgusting, posters are using this to support a political view without the slughtest idea based on fact.

Frankly, you are just one step below the bastards who planted the bombs, regardless of who they are.

Whoever did this, muslim, right wingers or whoever, I pray they arr arrested, tried and executed ASAP.

My thoughts are with the victims and their families.


----------



## depotoo

please can eveyone leave the politics out of this as asked by others?  Human decency ya know.


----------



## blackhawk

I would hope no one on either side of the political aisle would start this it's the radical right/radical left blame game till we actually know what happened I doubt this will be the case though.


----------



## freedombecki

Jarlaxle said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> I just heard one of the runners on the radio talking about when the 2nd bomb went off and authorities were telling them to "run". She said,_ "Anyone who has ever ran a marathon knows that after you finish, you are *unable to run*!"_
> 
> 
> 
> Adrenalin can work miracles, even when people think they're at the end of their rope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A caller confirmed that a bunch of runners (most still in running clothes) went straight to the hospital to donate blood.
Click to expand...

 I'm not sure of the time parameter, but someone may have said the early finishers finished 3 hours before the attack. If that's true, they had some recuperation. If not, the hospital may have to put them on ivs if they donate and faint afterward. Just sayin.


----------



## depotoo

WillowTree said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC News reporting JFK incident was a mechanical fire.
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on keeping the thread informed, candycorn. Thanks. Some of us have no access to updates near the computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a bomb
Click to expand...

I heard an official just a bit ago clarify they don't know at this point.  They said there was a fire and explosion but don't know if the explosion could have been caused by the fire.  Seems rather coincidental to me, but we will have to wait and see.  Strange there has been no media showing the area of the Library.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger

remember that scene from The Godfather when Pacino yelled at his wife "Was It A Boy" !!! that's probably what The Powers That Be at NBC/MSNBC is asking/waiting for. "Was It A Conservative" !!!!


----------



## Againsheila

Interpol said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama.....didn't use the word "attack", "bomb", or "terrorism" at all.....
> 
> Will this dirtbag ever call suck attacks for what they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think Obama is the kind of person who likes to have all the information first instead of shooting his mouth off like a stupid cowboy would. *
> 
> But we know how much a lot of you miss Dubya, mister shoot-the-wrong-country-first and ask questions later.
Click to expand...


If that were true, we wouldn't have had "beergate".


----------



## Black_Label

depotoo said:


> please can eveyone leave the politics out of this as asked by others?  Human decency ya know.



The right wingers don't possess such a thing.


----------



## Unkotare

A lot of people were still on the course. They were rerouted and then bussed to various locations (local gyms, back to the starting line, etc.). Local colleges on lockdown. Cell service cut off in the Copley area.


----------



## Sallow

WillowTree said:


> CNN reports that one of the dead is an 8 year old child.





Oh gosh..


----------



## freedombecki

WillowTree said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC News reporting JFK incident was a mechanical fire.
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on keeping the thread informed, candycorn. Thanks. Some of us have no access to updates near the computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a bomb
Click to expand...

 You think? Terrorists wouldn't be smart to bomb the JFK Library over this. The world around would condemn them for that.

I guess we'll know when the dust settles. That could take months.

Thanks for your input. I have no tv to watch right now.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

CBS News &#8207;@CBSNews 5m
JUST IN: [MENTION=22214]john[/MENTION]MillerCBS reports that individual is in custody after Boston blast, a Saudi national. Reported cooperative/denies involvement.


----------



## Pete7469

And it's so much better to politicize it from a "conservative" perspective? No one hates bed wetters more than I do, but have some decency already.


----------



## Clementine

Rumor is that a Saudi national is in custody.    No way would Obama or the libs admit that it was a terrorist attack.   Even if it turns out to be an anti-American Muslim, we'll all be cautioned not to have a negative view of Muslims.    Protecting their image is always top priority with this administration.

I wonder if the guy might have benefitted from trusted traveler status granted by Obama to the entire country of Saudi Arabia.   The whole country was given that status, allowing them to bypass some airport security.   Never before has this status been granted to groups or countries.   It's meant for individuals.


----------



## koshergrl

Yup yup.

But the important thing to remember now, according to CNN, is that there are a lot of right wing nutters who MIGHT have done something like this, maybe, well, possibly...

Cuz that's pertinent to this.


----------



## Zoom-boing

KissMy said:


> Caution Carnage Video! Man missing legs.
> 
> Boston bombing mans legs blown off!



omG.  This is horrid.  Prayers out to all.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Seriously, I thought homeland security was supposed to prevent this from happening here.


----------



## WillowTree

koshergrl said:


> Yup yup.
> 
> But the important thing to remember now, according to CNN, is that there are a lot of right wing nutters who MIGHT have done something like this, maybe, well, possibly...
> 
> Cuz that's pertinent to this.



CNN and MSNBC are gonna try they damndest to blame right-wingers  of this I have no doubts.


----------



## theHawk

BBC - the two bombs were recovered at nearby hospitals.

Also several injured are getting limbs amputated.....including children...


----------



## tinydancer

freedombecki said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, let's turn off the politics in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reported 3 dead
> Lost limbs
> Dozens injured
> 
> Said bombs placed in garbage cans, but that isn't for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just heard one of the runners on the radio talking about when the 2nd bomb went off and authorities were telling them to "run". She said,_ "Anyone who has ever ran a marathon knows that after you finish, you are *unable to run*!"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adrenalin can work miracles, even when people think they're at the end of their rope.
Click to expand...


I thought this was the true strength of compassion shining thru.

*  2207: NBC Sports Network

tweets: Reports of Marathon Runners that crossed finish line and continued to run to Mass General Hospital to give blood to victims *

BBC News - LIVE: Boston Marathon explosions


----------



## KissMy

These gun grabbers just cant STFU & stop eluding to guns. Hollywood Life is saying New Town people were there. "What makes this even more tragic is that many of the families from New Town were there. They have been through so much tragedy it seems unthinkable what they had to go through today."

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4QPvHUU9_E"]HL[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

tinydancer said:


> tweets: Reports of Marathon Runners that crossed finish line and continued to run to Mass General Hospital to give blood to victims





That really doesn't make any sense.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

One thing we know for sure today is that the Boston PD kicked some major ass. They handled the situation the best it could be handled today.


----------



## freedombecki

WillowTree said:


> CNN reports that one of the dead is an 8 year old child.


 Oh, no.


----------



## Unkotare

A number of devices have reportedly been found around the city and destroyed with water cannons.


----------



## Gracie

theHawk said:


> BBC - the two bombs were recovered at nearby hospitals.
> 
> Also several injured are getting limbs amputated.....including children...



Link?


----------



## tjvh

Unlike some here... I refuse to comment *before the facts are in* except to say that my thoughts are with the victims and their families.


----------



## Darkwind

Clementine said:


> Rumor is that a Saudi national is in custody.    No way would Obama or the libs admit that it was a terrorist attack.   Even if it turns out to be an anti-American Muslim, we'll all be cautioned not to have a negative view of Muslims.    Protecting their image is always top priority with this administration.
> 
> I wonder if the guy might have benefitted from trusted traveler status granted by Obama to the entire country of Saudi Arabia.   The whole country was given that status, allowing them to bypass some airport security.   Never before has this status been granted to groups or countries.   It's meant for individuals.


Actually, the White House is calling this an act of terrorism.


----------



## tinydancer

WillowTree said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup yup.
> 
> But the important thing to remember now, according to CNN, is that there are a lot of right wing nutters who MIGHT have done something like this, maybe, well, possibly...
> 
> Cuz that's pertinent to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN and MSNBC are gonna try they damndest to blame right-wingers  of this I have no doubts.
Click to expand...


New York Times columnist has already blamed the Senate Republicans.

* 
New York Times' Columnist Kristof Plays Politics With Boston Bombing: 'Shame on Senate Republicans'

NYT columnist Nicholas Kristof tweeted soon after the fatal bombings at the finish line of the Boston Marathon: "explosion is a reminder that ATF needs a director. 

Shame on Senate Republicans for blocking apptment." After outrcry on Twitter, he took it back:

 "People jumping on me for criticizing Sen Repubs for blocking ATF appointments. ok, that was low blow. i take it back."*

New York Times' Columnist Kristof Plays Politics With Boston Bombing: 'Shame on Senate Republicans' | Media Research Center


----------



## Jarlaxle

Unkotare said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> tweets: Reports of Marathon Runners that crossed finish line and continued to run to Mass General Hospital to give blood to victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really doesn't make any sense.
Click to expand...


It does: Mass General is close to the finish line.  Some of the runners didn't stop...they kept going to MGH!


----------



## boedicca

My prayers are with all of the victims and their loved ones.   What a horrible attack.


----------



## poet

TheSeventhTiger said:


> You can pretty much expect this event to be the leading topic on all conservative radio shows. Here we go again, all those networks and their bigot hosts/commentators will attempt to blame this on every sector of the right. The Tea Party/GOP/Conservatives/Sarah Palin/Bush/Rush etc.
> You have to wonder if Brian Ross is researching the list of all Boston Tea Party Members and bringing it to work tomorrow in hopes a "Very Common Name" Becomes The Culprit. Can you imagine if the suspects name is something like John Smith, or Mike Andrews?



I'm sure Ernie S. and Mondo Bongo are responsible for this terrorist attack. They're doing such a "bang up" job, in here.


----------



## Cowman

Ernie S. said:


> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.



To do what? Pre-emptively kill muslims?


----------



## laughinReaper

TemplarKormac said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're injecting politics already? The blood on the sidewalk isn't even dry yet people, have some class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please. Knock it off people. This is the sad part about it all, this country is so hyper politicized that we can't even let the blood dry on the sidewalks, or let the families even ID their loved ones in the morgue or in the hospital before we start slinging political accusations at people.
> 
> Any such behavior is classless. Just shut up!!!!
Click to expand...


Sorry,it's one of the hazards of being on a political board,with all that's been going on after Newtown and gun control,it's hard not to anticipate the fallout from this.

I know for myself no disrespect was intended toward those who were injured or killed.


----------



## peach174

I feel for all the charities out there who rely on the money that they get from the Marathon runners.
It's a huge chunk of money that they will not receive.


----------



## squeeze berry

poet said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretty much expect this event to be the leading topic on all conservative radio shows. Here we go again, all those networks and their bigot hosts/commentators will attempt to blame this on every sector of the right. The Tea Party/GOP/Conservatives/Sarah Palin/Bush/Rush etc.
> You have to wonder if Brian Ross is researching the list of all Boston Tea Party Members and bringing it to work tomorrow in hopes a "Very Common Name" Becomes The Culprit. Can you imagine if the suspects name is something like John Smith, or Mike Andrews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Ernie S. and Mondo Bongo are responsible for this terrorist attack. They're doing such a "bang up" job, in here.
Click to expand...


but wouldn't they be too busy keepin' down the black man?


----------



## boedicca

Cowman said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To do what? Pre-emptively kill muslims?
Click to expand...




Oh gee, I don't know....how about enforcing border security and revising airport security procedures for behavior profiling instead of copping feels on 87 wheelchair bound grandmothers and 3 year girls?


----------



## candycorn

freedombecki said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on keeping the thread informed, candycorn. Thanks. Some of us have no access to updates near the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a bomb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think? Terrorists wouldn't be smart to bomb the JFK Library over this. The world around would condemn them for that.
> 
> I guess we'll know when the dust settles. That could take months.
> 
> Thanks for your input. I have no tv to watch right now.
Click to expand...


It would be strange for a device to be planted 6 miles away when it is likely lightly visited due to a State Holiday (Patriot's Day).  No school field trips.  

Could be...but I doubt it.


----------



## KissMy

MSNBC is invoking the New Town Shooting because some of their people were there. An 8 year old was killed. They are dancing around Right Wing Guns.

MSNBC Chris Mathews has already said it could have been "Right Wing Extremist" & "Domestic Terrorist"


----------



## Lumpy 1

Current list of terrorist attacks..

----------------------------

 2008
    May 26, Iraq: a suicide bomber on a motorcycle kills six U.S. soldiers and wounds 18 others in Tarmiya.
    June 24, Iraq: a suicide bomber kills at least 20 people, including three U.S. Marines, at a meeting between sheiks and Americans in Karmah, a town west of Baghdad.
    June 12, Afghanistan: four American servicemen are killed when a roadside bomb explodes near a U.S. military vehicle in Farah Province.
    July 13, Afghanistan: nine U.S.soldiers and at least 15 NATO troops die when Taliban militants boldly attack an American base in Kunar Province, which borders Pakistan. It's the most deadly against U.S. troops in three years.
    Aug. 18 and 19, Afghanistan: as many as 15 suicide bombers backed by about 30 militants attack a U.S. military base, Camp Salerno, in Bamiyan. Fighting between U.S. troops and members of the Taliban rages overnight. No U.S. troops are killed.
    Sept. 16, Yemen: a car bomb and a rocket strike the U.S. embassy in Yemen as staff arrived to work, killing 16 people, including 4 civilians. At least 25 suspected al-Qaeda militants are arrested for the attack.
    Nov. 26, India: in a series of attacks on several of Mumbai's landmarks and commercial hubs that are popular with Americans and other foreign tourists, including at least two five-star hotels, a hospital, a train station, and a cinema. About 300 people are wounded and nearly 190 people die, including at least 5 Americans. 
2009
    Feb. 9, Iraq: a suicide bomber kills four American soldiers and their Iraqi translator near a police checkpoint.
    April 10, Iraq: a suicide attack kills five American soldiers and two Iraqi policemen.
    June 1, Little Rock, Arkansas: Abdulhakim Muhammed, a Muslim convert from Memphis, Tennessee, is charged with shooting two soldiers outside a military recruiting center. One is killed and the other is wounded. In a January 2010 letter to the judge hearing his case, Muhammed asked to change his plea from not guilty to guilty, claimed ties to al-Qaeda, and called the shooting a jihadi attack "to fight those who wage war on Islam and Muslims."
    Dec. 25: A Nigerian man on a flight from Amsterdam to Detroit attempted to ignite an explosive device hidden in his underwear. The explosive device that failed to detonate was a mixture of powder and liquid that did not alert security personnel in the airport. The alleged bomber, Umar Farouk Abdulmutallab, told officials later that he was directed by the terrorist group Al Qaeda. The suspect was already on the government's watch list when he attempted the bombing; his father, a respected Nigerian banker, had told the U.S. government that he was worried about his son's increased extremism.
    Dec. 30, Iraq: a suicide bomber kills eight Americans civilians, seven of them CIA agents, at a base in Afghanistan. It's the deadliest attack on the agency since 9/11. The attacker is reportedly a double agent from Jordan who was acting on behalf of al-Qaeda. 
2010
    May 1, New York City: a car bomb is discovered in Times Square, New York City after smoke is seen coming from a vehicle. The bomb was ignited, but failed to detonate and was disarmed before it could cause any harm. Times Square was evacuated as a safety precaution. Faisal Shahzad pleads guilty to placing the bomb as well as 10 terrorism and weapons charges. 
    May 10, Jacksonville, Florida: a pipe bomb explodes while approximately 60 Muslims are praying in the mosque. The attack causes no injuries.
    Oct. 29: two packages are found on separate cargo planes. Each package contains a bomb consisting of 300 to 400 grams (11-14 oz) of plastic explosives and a detonating mechanism. The bombs are discovered as a result of intelligence received from Saudi Arabia's security chief. The packages, bound from Yemen to the United States, are discovered at en route stop-overs, one in England and one in Dubai in the United Arab Emirates.
2011
    Jan. 17, Spokane, Washington: a pipe bomb is discovered along the route of the Martin Luther King, Jr. memorial march. The bomb, a "viable device" set up to spray marchers with shrapnel and to cause multiple casualties, is defused without any injuries. 

2012
    Sept. 11, Benghazi, Libya: militants armed with antiaircraft weapons and rocket-propelled grenades fire upon the American consulate, killing U.S. ambassador to Libya Christopher Stevens and three other embassy officials. U.S. secretary of state Hillary Clinton said the U.S. believed that Al Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb, a group closely linked to Al Qaeda, orchestrated the attack. 
2013
    Feb. 1, Ankara, Turkey: Ecevit Sanli detonates a bomb near a gate at the U.S. Embassy. Sanli dies after detonating the bomb. One Turkish guard is also killed. Didem Tuncay, a respected television journalist, is injured in the blast. Unlike the bombing at the embassy in Benghazi last September, the U.S. government immediately calls the bombing a terrorist attack. According to Turkish officials, the attack is from the Revolutionary People's Liberation Party, which has been labeled a terrorist organization by the U.S. and other nations.

See also U.S.-Designated Foreign Terrorist Organizations; Suspected al-Qaeda Terrorist Acts.
1. On Oct. 29, 2003, New York officials reduced the number of people killed at the World Trade Center in the September 11, 2001, terrorist attacks on the United States by 40 names. The list of casualties dropped to 2,752 from 2,792 for a variety of reasons: some people initially reported missing have been found, there were duplicate names, there was no proof that a person was at the World Trade Center that day, and because of fraud. On January 2004, the number was reduced by 3 more to 2,749.Terrorist Attacks in the U.S. or Against Americans | Infoplease.com


----------



## poet

squeeze berry said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretty much expect this event to be the leading topic on all conservative radio shows. Here we go again, all those networks and their bigot hosts/commentators will attempt to blame this on every sector of the right. The Tea Party/GOP/Conservatives/Sarah Palin/Bush/Rush etc.
> You have to wonder if Brian Ross is researching the list of all Boston Tea Party Members and bringing it to work tomorrow in hopes a "Very Common Name" Becomes The Culprit. Can you imagine if the suspects name is something like John Smith, or Mike Andrews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Ernie S. and Mondo Bongo are responsible for this terrorist attack. They're doing such a "bang up" job, in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but wouldn't they be too busy keepin' down the black man?
Click to expand...


I dunno. Ask them.


----------



## Unkotare

Jarlaxle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> tweets: Reports of Marathon Runners that crossed finish line and continued to run to Mass General Hospital to give blood to victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does: Mass General is close to the finish line.  Some of the runners didn't stop...they kept going to MGH!
Click to expand...



It's not really that close (and if streets were not shut down as for a marathon, certainly not a direct route), and I don't think they would even let you give blood right after running a marathon.


----------



## bodecea

KissMy said:


> MSNBC is invoking the New Town Shooting because some of their people were there. An 8 year old was killed. They are dancing around Right Wing Guns.
> 
> MSNBC Chris Mathews has already said it could have been "Right Wing Extremist" & "Domestic Terrorist"



He also said it  could be muslim terrorists or international terrorists.


Why do you people need to misrepresent so much????


----------



## sfcalifornia

Man, I'm glad I read the other thread on the bombing first.

If I'd read this one first, I'd be thinking very few here had any compassion at all.

Can we wait until tomorrow to play the right-wing, left-wing blame game?


----------



## bodecea

Unkotare said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That really doesn't make any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does: Mass General is close to the finish line.  Some of the runners didn't stop...they kept going to MGH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that close, and I don't think they would even let you give blood right after running a marathon.
Click to expand...


But the gesture, I'm sure, is appreciated.


----------



## tjvh

KissMy said:


> MSNBC is invoking the New Town Shooting because some of their people were there. An 8 year old was killed. They are dancing around Right Wing Guns.
> 
> MSNBC Chris Mathews has already said it could have been "Right Wing Extremist" & "Domestic Terrorist"



And it could have been people like those OWS loons who wanted to blow up a bridge. The point is nobody knows yet, and MSNBC can go fuck themselves.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=046MuD1pYJg]Explosions at the Boston Marathon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tjvh

bodecea said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC is invoking the New Town Shooting because some of their people were there. An 8 year old was killed. They are dancing around Right Wing Guns.
> 
> MSNBC Chris Mathews has already said it could have been "Right Wing Extremist" & "Domestic Terrorist"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also said it  could be muslim terrorists or international terrorists.
> 
> 
> Why do you people need to misrepresent so much????
Click to expand...


I finally am in agreement with you. Did hell freeze over?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Anyone pointing fingers at our own political parties is a damned idiot. Wait and we'll find out who is responsible soon enough...


----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a bomb
> 
> 
> 
> You think? Terrorists wouldn't be smart to bomb the JFK Library over this. The world around would condemn them for that.
> 
> I guess we'll know when the dust settles. That could take months.
> 
> Thanks for your input. I have no tv to watch right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be strange for a device to be planted 6 miles away when it is likely lightly visited due to a State Holiday (Patriot's Day).  No school field trips.
> 
> Could be...but I doubt it.
Click to expand...


FOX reports it was a fire at JFKPL


----------



## candycorn

SFC Ollie said:


> Anyone pointing fingers at our own political parties is a damned idiot. Wait and we'll find out who is responsible soon enough...



As usual, Ollie speaks the truth.


----------



## squeeze berry

poet said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Ernie S. and Mondo Bongo are responsible for this terrorist attack. They're doing such a "bang up" job, in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but wouldn't they be too busy keepin' down the black man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno. Ask them.
Click to expand...


I'll ask you being the expert on white people and all


----------



## boedicca

Most of what the press puts forth right now will be inaccurate or misinformation.  I'd take everything with a grain of salt other than that a horrible attack occurred in which people were killed and seriously injured, and that a suspect is in custody.


----------



## Black_Label

KissMy said:


> MSNBC is invoking the New Town Shooting because some of their people were there. An 8 year old was killed. They are dancing around Right Wing Guns.
> 
> MSNBC Chris Mathews has already said it could have been "Right Wing Extremist" & "Domestic Terrorist"



He never said that and I already debunked this you lying sack of shit. Nice work politicizing tragedies. You right wing filth are disgusting.


----------



## Unkotare

bodecea said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does: Mass General is close to the finish line.  Some of the runners didn't stop...they kept going to MGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that close, and I don't think they would even let you give blood right after running a marathon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the gesture, I'm sure, is appreciated.
Click to expand...



It's a nice idea, but I think it's just a 'story' at this point.


----------



## Unkotare

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think? Terrorists wouldn't be smart to bomb the JFK Library over this. The world around would condemn them for that.
> 
> I guess we'll know when the dust settles. That could take months.
> 
> Thanks for your input. I have no tv to watch right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be strange for a device to be planted 6 miles away when it is likely lightly visited due to a State Holiday (Patriot's Day).  No school field trips.
> 
> Could be...but I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FOX reports it was a fire at JFKPL
Click to expand...



That part of the story (like all of it, I guess) is still pretty fluid at this point.


----------



## Katzndogz

The dust hadn't settled before Chris Matthews had it all figured out.


----------



## candycorn

FOX reporting that FBI and NTCT (National Counter-Terrorism Center) are going to report to Congress tomorrow.  FOX analysts says that this indicates there is a larger scope an a local Boston jurisdiction


----------



## Black_Label

candycorn said:


> FOX reporting that FBI and NTCT (National Counter-Terrorism Center) are going to report to Congress tomorrow.  FOX analysts says that this indicates there is a larger scope an a local Boston jurisdiction



Fox is propaganda. I wouldn't trust them.


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> Anyone pointing fingers at our own political parties is a damned idiot. Wait and we'll find out who is responsible soon enough...


Or there will be yet another scapegoat patsy who will be set up to deflect the blame from the real criminals.
.


----------



## bodecea

tjvh said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC is invoking the New Town Shooting because some of their people were there. An 8 year old was killed. They are dancing around Right Wing Guns.
> 
> MSNBC Chris Mathews has already said it could have been "Right Wing Extremist" & "Domestic Terrorist"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also said it  could be muslim terrorists or international terrorists.
> 
> 
> Why do you people need to misrepresent so much????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I finally am in agreement with you. Did hell freeze over?
Click to expand...


You are probably in agreement with me because you watched Matthews too and know what he said.


----------



## poet

squeeze berry said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> but wouldn't they be too busy keepin' down the black man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. Ask them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll ask you being the expert on white people and all
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm no expert. I simply have no clue why conservative whites do or say what they do and say. I'm completely baffled. It's like they have no moral compasses. No hearts. And no minds. Any ol' racist remark is liable to fall from their mouths or keystrokes. It's kinda scary. Have you read the various threads and posts? Horrific. They're going to Hell in a Handbasket.


----------



## candycorn

Black_Label said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX reporting that FBI and NTCT (National Counter-Terrorism Center) are going to report to Congress tomorrow.  FOX analysts says that this indicates there is a larger scope an a local Boston jurisdiction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is propaganda. I wouldn't trust them.
Click to expand...


Passing it along.  Sounds plausible to me.


----------



## Interpol

On Jackie Robinson Day and Tax Day, somebody must have felt they were being "patriotic" on Patriots Day for doing this. 

Particularly the kind of person who is wary of black people and taxes.


----------



## Yurt

Black_Label said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the government was being led by neo-cons, for sure. They'd use this to go after North Korea.
> 
> But this is Obama at the helm, and unlike Bush, he tends to gather information and facts, and actually thinks before he acts.
> 
> So I don't see anyone getting bombed in the Middle East, particularly if this is a domestic incident involving yet another crazy person who hates government and community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Hail Obama, lol.
> 
> He probably knew it was going to happen. One of those "don't let any death go to waste" things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here we go again, yet another radical right wing extremist politicizing the tragedy to blame Obama. Go to hell you piece of shit.
Click to expand...


funny how you don't say shit when y9u and the left politicize gun deaths

douchebag


----------



## hazlnut

8-year-old child dead.

100 wounded.  Horrific injuries.


----------



## KissMy

Now Chris Mathews of MSNBC is invoking JFK assassination, Murrah Building Oklahoma City, Timothy McVeigh, Ruby Ridge, Taxachusetts, Tax Day, Domestic Terrorist. He just never stops painting the mental picture of Right Wing Terrorist.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger

Did Chris Matthews already blame it on Sarah Palin?


----------



## blackhawk

Katzndogz said:


> The dust hadn't settled before Chris Matthews had it all figured out.



What I'm almost afraid to ask did he figure out?


----------



## eots

I am sure the government controlled media will put it all in proper perspective for us soon


----------



## Wry Catcher

Ernie S. said:


> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.



Damn right.  We need a better crusader, maybe this time we can attack and occupy Canada?  They've got fresh water, oil and think of all those polar bears there for the killing.  

Consider, it's tax day and patriots day - not much in it for foreign terrorists.


----------



## Yurt

tinydancer said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup yup.
> 
> But the important thing to remember now, according to CNN, is that there are a lot of right wing nutters who MIGHT have done something like this, maybe, well, possibly...
> 
> Cuz that's pertinent to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN and MSNBC are gonna try they damndest to blame right-wingers  of this I have no doubts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York Times columnist has already blamed the Senate Republicans.
> 
> *
> New York Times' Columnist Kristof Plays Politics With Boston Bombing: 'Shame on Senate Republicans'
> 
> NYT columnist Nicholas Kristof tweeted soon after the fatal bombings at the finish line of the Boston Marathon: "explosion is a reminder that ATF needs a director.
> 
> Shame on Senate Republicans for blocking apptment." After outrcry on Twitter, he took it back:
> 
> "People jumping on me for criticizing Sen Repubs for blocking ATF appointments. ok, that was low blow. i take it back."*
> 
> New York Times' Columnist Kristof Plays Politics With Boston Bombing: 'Shame on Senate Republicans' | Media Research Center
Click to expand...


will black label go off on this guy?

doubt it


----------



## Uncensored2008

laughinReaper said:


> I've got no love for Islam but my money is on domestic terrorism with this attack.



My money is on the early reports and speculation getting it wrong.....


----------



## Rozman

He's setting the stage for this being a domestic attack.
It's what he's good at.


----------



## Yurt

for the loony left wingers whining about fox news:

CBS News senior correspondent John Miller said there is &#8220;an individual in custody,&#8221; a Saudi national who was near the scene of the blast.

2 Dead, At Least 98 Hurt In Explosions At Boston Marathon Finish Line « CBS Boston

ooooops


----------



## Darkwind

poet said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. Ask them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you being the expert on white people and all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm no expert. I simply have no clue why conservative whites do or say what they do and say. I'm completely baffled. It's like they have no moral compasses. No hearts. And no minds. Any ol' racist remark is liable to fall from their mouths or keystrokes. It's kinda scary. Have you read the various threads and posts? Horrific. They're going to Hell in a Handbasket.
Click to expand...

You don't exactly live in the same reality as the rest of the world, do you?


----------



## bodecea

Interesting all those people who, on one hand claim that no one watches MSNBC....and on the other hand, claim they are watching it but lie about what is being said......


I hope that's not true about an 8 year old girl.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Yes, I heard they are holding the Saudi National then there were reports that he was injured in the blast also.  Not quite sure about that.


----------



## candycorn

Anyone ever wonder why some here only seem to watch news personalities and listen to sources they despise? 

Sickness.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I heard an 8 yr old boy died.  They reported that on the news a few minutes ago.


----------



## Interpol

eots said:


> I am sure the government controlled media will put it all in proper perspective for us soon



The gov't doesn't control the media. 

The media is privately owned. 

If anything, the media controls the gov't, just like Wall St. does.


----------



## Unkotare

bodecea said:


> Interesting all those people who, on one hand claim that no one watches MSNBC....and on the other hand, claim they are watching it but lie about what is being said......
> 
> 
> I hope that's not true about an 8 year old girl.





A boy. Unfortunately, it looks like it is the case.


----------



## Gracie

8 year old boy, bodecea.
I am watching msnbc. This is the one I usually watch.


----------



## poet

Darkwind said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you being the expert on white people and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm no expert. I simply have no clue why conservative whites do or say what they do and say. I'm completely baffled. It's like they have no moral compasses. No hearts. And no minds. Any ol' racist remark is liable to fall from their mouths or keystrokes. It's kinda scary. Have you read the various threads and posts? Horrific. They're going to Hell in a Handbasket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't exactly live in the same reality as the rest of the world, do you?
Click to expand...


How so? I suppose you can describe the reality of the rest of the world, that I don't live in, in detail....I'm all eyes and ears.


----------



## Cowman

hazlnut said:


> 8-year-old child dead.
> 
> 100 wounded.  Horrific injuries.



God, don't let Healthmyths anywhere near this thread.

1.5 million people! Just one 8 year old!


----------



## Interpol

Yurt said:


> for the loony left wingers whining about fox news:
> 
> CBS News senior correspondent John Miller said there is an individual in custody, a Saudi national who was near the scene of the blast.
> 
> 2 Dead, At Least 98 Hurt In Explosions At Boston Marathon Finish Line « CBS Boston
> 
> ooooops



That is untrue. 

The NY Post/Fox News story of a Saudi National being held in custody is not true, so says the BPD. 

I don't care if it's CBS or FOX or whoever, I'm believing what the BPD says, and not the media. They're the primary source and the people who are actually dealing with this.


----------



## eots

Jeremiah said:


> Yes, I heard they are holding the Saudi National then there were reports that he was injured in the blast also.  Not quite sure about that.



he probably dropped his passport at the bombing site these terrorist are famous for leaving passports and the scence


----------



## Leweman

KissMy said:


> Now Chris Mathews of MSNBC is invoking JFK assassination, Murrah Building Oklahoma City, Timothy McVeigh, Ruby Ridge, Taxachusetts, Tax Day, Domestic Terrorist. He just never stops painting the mental picture of Right Wing Terrorist.



I heard the opposite earlier.  He defended not jumping to conclusions by citing the JFK assassination.  People blaming right wing radicals and it turning out to be Lee Harvey Oswald.


----------



## Black_Label

bodecea said:


> Interesting all those people who, on one hand claim that no one watches MSNBC....and on the other hand, claim they are watching it but lie about what is being said......
> 
> 
> I hope that's not true about an 8 year old girl.



It's easy to be a right winger, all you have to do is make stuff up, then believe it as truth. I'm going to do what they do but reversed.

"I just turned on fox, and Smith said Obama and the left did it"


----------



## Darkwind

poet said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm no expert. I simply have no clue why conservative whites do or say what they do and say. I'm completely baffled. It's like they have no moral compasses. No hearts. And no minds. Any ol' racist remark is liable to fall from their mouths or keystrokes. It's kinda scary. Have you read the various threads and posts? Horrific. They're going to Hell in a Handbasket.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't exactly live in the same reality as the rest of the world, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? I suppose you can describe the reality of the rest of the world, that I don't live in, in detail....I'm all eyes and ears.
Click to expand...

Your caricature of the right is all the proof you need.  Not a thing said by you about the right was accurate, or even reality based.  It came strictly from your little fantasy land.

People who see the solutions to problems differently than you do, are not racists, evil, or the enemy.

Wake up.


----------



## Black_Label

Interpol said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the loony left wingers whining about fox news:
> 
> CBS News senior correspondent John Miller said there is an individual in custody, a Saudi national who was near the scene of the blast.
> 
> 2 Dead, At Least 98 Hurt In Explosions At Boston Marathon Finish Line « CBS Boston
> 
> ooooops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is untrue.
> 
> The NY Post/Fox News story of a Saudi National being held in custody is not true, so says the BPD.
> 
> I don't care if it's CBS or FOX or whoever, I'm believing what the BPD says, and not the media. They're the primary source and the people who are actually dealing with this.
Click to expand...


I agree. Fox also said the newtown shooter's brother was the shooter, had his photo and facebook page front and center on their website. All they do is lie.


----------



## francoHFW

When does Issa start the endless investigation of why Obama ignored Boston's appeals for help against terrorists? Blah blah blah...lol


----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think? Terrorists wouldn't be smart to bomb the JFK Library over this. The world around would condemn them for that.
> 
> I guess we'll know when the dust settles. That could take months.
> 
> Thanks for your input. I have no tv to watch right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be strange for a device to be planted 6 miles away when it is likely lightly visited due to a State Holiday (Patriot's Day).  No school field trips.
> 
> Could be...but I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FOX reports it was a fire at JFKPL
Click to expand...







It was a fire in a non-public archival area according to WBUR-Boston


----------



## Zoom-boing

Black_Label said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting all those people who, on one hand claim that no one watches MSNBC....and on the other hand, claim they are watching it but lie about what is being said......
> 
> 
> I hope that's not true about an 8 year old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to be a right winger, all you have to do is make stuff up, then believe it as truth. I'm going to do what they do but reversed.
> 
> "I just turned on fox, and Smith said Obama and the left did it"
Click to expand...


Shep Smith wouldn't say that, he leans left.

Why can't everyone just wait before putting stupid shit out there?  (not you, BL, just people in general).  Seriously, just stfu people.


----------



## Cowman

boedicca said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To do what? Pre-emptively kill muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gee, I don't know....how about enforcing border security and revising airport security procedures for behavior profiling instead of copping feels on 87 wheelchair bound grandmothers and 3 year girls?
Click to expand...


Sorry, but it was all the conservatives after 9/11 that cried for an entity like the TSA, and boy did they like what they got... until it turned on them.

Willing to give up a lot in the name of "defending against terrorism".


----------



## daws101

group, individual, republican nut job, democratic nut job, NRA member, et al... whoever 
'they" are.      the truth is "they" are cowards.
btw, the pres. has more dead bad guys under his belt then any former pres. since Truman. (atom bomb)
for you conspiracy wankers and people who have to  place blame to satisfy your own personal hatred stfu and remember we live in a world where shit happens...


----------



## laughinReaper

sfcalifornia said:


> Man, I'm glad I read the other thread on the bombing first.
> 
> If I'd read this one first, I'd be thinking very few here had any compassion at all.
> 
> Can we wait until tomorrow to play the right-wing, left-wing blame game?



I don't know that it's a blame game because we don't know yet who did this. It's more of anticipating how the political parties will spin this. You can bet that it's being discussed as we speak by the leaders of both parties. Regardless of the pending political BS, what went wrong today that this was able to be accomplished?  Are we letting our guard down? We should all be sad but at the same time we need to be vigilant until this has been sorted out. I live in CT,9/11was bad enough,then Newtown,now this. I'm sick of it. We need to figure something  out and not some crappy feel good legislation like what was passed here last week. Today only proves that banning assault weapons won't stop these morons. I don't want this to happen yet again.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Are they playing the bombing videos non-stop on your Local and National News?

But they wouldn't show that Basketball player who broke his leg. (Wouldn't be right dontcha' know)


----------



## TheSeventhTiger

and Obama didn't want any of us to accuse anyone before the facts are in? Really? did he say that in the Cambridge Police debacle?


----------



## JimH52

This is a tragic incident.  My prayers go out to all the victims and their loved one.  This is not the time to make irresponsible assertions or comments.  My heart goes out to all those touched by this incident.

Those responsible need to be punished to the fullest extent of the law.  It is a sad day...


----------



## boilermaker55

What it seems like is the right wingers making political hay out of this situation on this board.
Two threads have been started by right wingers making the claim about how the left will make it political.
Mmmmm, makes on think.


----------



## boedicca

jimh52 said:


> this is a tragic incident.  My prayers go out to all the victims and their loved one.  This is not the time to make irresponsible assertions or comments.  My heart goes out to all those touched by this incident.
> 
> Those responsible need to be punished to the fullest extent of the law.  It is a sad day...





qft.


----------



## daws101

bodecea said:


> Interesting all those people who, on one hand claim that no one watches MSNBC....and on the other hand, claim they are watching it but lie about what is being said......
> 
> 
> I hope that's not true about an 8 year old girl.


sorry it's  true.
I watch msnbc, cnn, cbs ,nbc  and though I hate to admit it, faux (usually just for laughs)
the point is by watching a bit of all of it you get a more well rounded picture of events.


----------



## KissMy

Leweman said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Chris Mathews of MSNBC is invoking JFK assassination, Murrah Building Oklahoma City, Timothy McVeigh, Ruby Ridge, Taxachusetts, Tax Day, Domestic Terrorist. He just never stops painting the mental picture of Right Wing Terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the opposite earlier.  He defended not jumping to conclusions by citing the JFK assassination.  People blaming right wing radicals and it turning out to be Lee Harvey Oswald.
Click to expand...


Why has he never mentioned any left wing communist attacks. He names every Right Wing incident he can attribute to this. He covers it with not jumping to conclusions but keeps up the subliminal brainwashing. He keeps steering it to the words: A lone wolf, right winger, hates taxes & JFK.

In a 2 minute ramble Mathews said the words: JFK assassination, Murrah Building Oklahoma City, Timothy McVeigh, Ruby Ridge, Taxachusetts, Tax Day, Domestic Terrorist.


----------



## daws101

eots said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I heard they are holding the Saudi National then there were reports that he was injured in the blast also.  Not quite sure about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he probably dropped his passport at the bombing site these terrorist are famous for leaving passports and the scence
Click to expand...

eots failing epically at scarcasm...


----------



## Yurt

Interpol said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the loony left wingers whining about fox news:
> 
> CBS News senior correspondent John Miller said there is an individual in custody, a Saudi national who was near the scene of the blast.
> 
> 2 Dead, At Least 98 Hurt In Explosions At Boston Marathon Finish Line « CBS Boston
> 
> ooooops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is untrue.
> 
> The NY Post/Fox News story of a Saudi National being held in custody is not true, so says the BPD.
> 
> I don't care if it's CBS or FOX or whoever, I'm believing what the BPD says, and not the media. They're the primary source and the people who are actually dealing with this.
Click to expand...


reread what i said....what i said is true...about people claiming it is false simply because fox reported it


----------



## Katzndogz

The words used was that no one had been arrested.  There are many other methods to hold someone other than be under arrest.  What I'm hearing is that a person of interest was under guard and severely injured.


----------



## WillowTree

Zoom-boing said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting all those people who, on one hand claim that no one watches MSNBC....and on the other hand, claim they are watching it but lie about what is being said......
> 
> 
> I hope that's not true about an 8 year old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to be a right winger, all you have to do is make stuff up, then believe it as truth. I'm going to do what they do but reversed.
> 
> "I just turned on fox, and Smith said Obama and the left did it"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shep Smith wouldn't say that, he leans left.
> 
> Why can't everyone just wait before putting stupid shit out there?  (not you, BL, just people in general).  Seriously, just stfu people.
Click to expand...


Now you know what a big assed liar black label is, Shepard Smith would never say a thing like that. ask the asswarp black label for a link,  I dare ya!


----------



## Yurt

Black_Label said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the loony left wingers whining about fox news:
> 
> CBS News senior correspondent John Miller said there is an individual in custody, a Saudi national who was near the scene of the blast.
> 
> 2 Dead, At Least 98 Hurt In Explosions At Boston Marathon Finish Line « CBS Boston
> 
> ooooops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is untrue.
> 
> The NY Post/Fox News story of a Saudi National being held in custody is not true, so says the BPD.
> 
> I don't care if it's CBS or FOX or whoever, I'm believing what the BPD says, and not the media. They're the primary source and the people who are actually dealing with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. Fox also said the newtown shooter's brother was the shooter, had his photo and facebook page front and center on their website. All they do is lie.
Click to expand...


and bitter left wing hack proves my point

he claims it is a lie because fox reported it....yet...cbs also reported it

what a tool


----------



## Unkotare

francoHFW said:


> When does Issa start the endless investigation of why Obama ignored Boston's appeals for help against terrorists? Blah blah blah...lol





This is not the place for you and your partisan bullshit, you callous, inappropriate fuck. Give that shit a rest for two seconds, asshole. Not everything is about YOU and your political feelings. Try being a real human just for a little while.


----------



## Black_Label

WillowTree said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to be a right winger, all you have to do is make stuff up, then believe it as truth. I'm going to do what they do but reversed.
> 
> "I just turned on fox, and Smith said Obama and the left did it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shep Smith wouldn't say that, he leans left.
> 
> Why can't everyone just wait before putting stupid shit out there?  (not you, BL, just people in general).  Seriously, just stfu people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you know what a big assed liar black label is, Shepard Smith would never say a thing like that. ask the asswarp black label for a link,  I dare ya!
Click to expand...


I don't need one, because I'm thinking like a right winger. All you have to do is make shit up, then believe it as truth.


----------



## Pete7469

Darkwind said:


> Your caricature of the right is all the proof you need.  Not a thing said by you about the right was accurate, or even reality based.  It came strictly from your little fantasy land.
> 
> People who see the solutions to problems differently than you do, are not racists, evil, or the enemy.
> 
> Wake up.



You're so wrong...

Those of us who oppose the agenda of criminally insane bed wetting aborigines like "poet" are the enemy. Make no mistake about it, they are programmed to hate us. The dream of a day we don't exist, and they don't care how the means to that end develop.

They haven't the cognitive skills to even consider the possibility that they're the racists, the bigots, or the haters. They exist in a delusional reality that all morality is based on what is good for a collective they envision themselves as managers of. If they ever considered the possibility they themselves might have to live under the rules and regulations they endorse they wouldn't be leftist parasites anymore.


----------



## SFC Ollie

bodecea said:


> Interesting all those people who, on one hand claim that no one watches MSNBC....and on the other hand, claim they are watching it but lie about what is being said......
> 
> 
> I hope that's not true about an 8 year old girl.



Sorry but I've heard both an 8 year old girl and then 5 minutes later an 8 year old boy....

Chances are there was an 8 year old child killed...........


----------



## Sunni Man

rdean is on another Boston bombing thread blaming the Republicans.

What a freakin tool .....


----------



## hazlnut

USMB impotent rage folks and fringe trolls:

THIS is how _real_ people respond to a tragedy like this.






It's not too late for you to strive toward this ideal.


----------



## KissMy

Boston PD denies having someone in custody, but the FBI says they are intensively questioning one young man. The FBI has a couple people of interest.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sunni Man said:


> rdean is on another Boston bombing thread blaming the Republicans.
> 
> What a freakin tool .....



would you expect anything different from that guy?....


----------



## bodecea

SFC Ollie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting all those people who, on one hand claim that no one watches MSNBC....and on the other hand, claim they are watching it but lie about what is being said......
> 
> 
> I hope that's not true about an 8 year old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I've heard both an 8 year old girl and then 5 minutes later an 8 year old boy....
> 
> Chances are there was an 8 year old child killed...........
Click to expand...


These things just break my heart!


----------



## Pete7469

JimH52 said:


> This is a tragic incident.  My prayers go out to all the victims and their loved one.  This is not the time to make irresponsible assertions or comments.  My heart goes out to all those touched by this incident.
> 
> Those responsible need to be punished to the fullest extent of the law.  It is a sad day...



I saw this post in a quote, and I wouldn't have since you're on my ignore list, but I wanted to say thanks for a very thoughtful and appropriate post. You've raised the bar.


----------



## JimH52

CNN is reporting that a "person of interest" is in custody and that a Penske truck is being sought that tried to access the race area and was turned away.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

JimH52 said:


> CNN is reporting that a "person of interest" is in custody and that a Penske truck is being sought that tried to access the race area and was turned away.








?


----------



## laughinReaper

BallsBrunswick said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN is reporting that a "person of interest" is in custody and that a Penske truck is being sought that tried to access the race area and was turned away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...


Well the dude on the ground has cuffs on,I hope this is over and there's not more to come.


----------



## TemplarKormac

I will lay low anyone who calls this a mere "tragedy". This was an act of cowardice.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger

if it turns out to be a "Muslim Terrorist Attack" how will Jasper Carney/White House/PMS-NBC and Obama describe it? A Workplace Accident?


----------



## Gracie

Do you have a link where that pic came from?


----------



## boedicca

TemplarKormac said:


> I will lay low anyone who calls this a mere "tragedy". This was an act of cowardice.




It's a deliberate attack.  By whom and for what purpose are unknowns at this time.


----------



## Gracie

Sure wish links were provided when showing stuff like that. That pic could be of anything, anywhere, another time.


----------



## tinydancer

There's already a Boston Marathon Truther movement. Aye carumba! The blood's still wet on the freaking pavement.


----------



## SFC Ollie

We still know nothing about who may have done this, what we do know is that it is no doubt an act of cowardice and terrorism....


----------



## Sunni Man

Galnuc said:


> Looks muslim, dark hair, facial hair, one of those funny white hats.


How in the world can you see his facial hair and skin color from that picture??   .


----------



## TemplarKormac

boedicca said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will lay low anyone who calls this a mere "tragedy". This was an act of cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a deliberate attack.  By whom and for what purpose are unknowns at this time.
Click to expand...


Well the purpose of the attack was to kill or injure as many people as possible. What it was motivated by is another story altogether.


----------



## Gracie

I just googled the penske truck and from the reports I have read...police are looking for a YELLOW penske truck so they can ask questions of the driver. That truck in the pic is white. And I can't tell the race or facial features of the man kneeling...too far away. But the stance is of someone with cuffs.


----------



## freedombecki

Galnuc said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the dude on the ground has cuffs on,I hope this is over and there's not more to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks muslim, dark hair, facial hair, one of those funny white hats.
Click to expand...

 He seems to be facing his shadow. I'm not sure if the westerly afternoon/evening sun throws the shadows east... but the Policeman walking across the grounds has a distinctively directed shadow.


----------



## depotoo

BallsBrunswick said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN is reporting that a "person of interest" is in custody and that a Penske truck is being sought that tried to access the race area and was turned away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...


can you give us a link for where the pic came from, please?


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Galnuc said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the dude on the ground has cuffs on,I hope this is over and there's not more to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks muslim, dark hair, facial hair, one of those funny white hats.
Click to expand...


The twitter this came off made a huge point that this guy was wearing baseball hat and not a turban.


----------



## eots

Galnuc said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a Boston Marathon Truther movement. Aye carumba! The bloods still on the freaking pavement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, honestly  think most inter truthers are just epic trolls.
Click to expand...


truther is just some meaningless made up word.. history would tell us it is incumbent upon us to question the official narrative in such events


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Sunni Man said:


> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks muslim, dark hair, facial hair, one of those funny white hats.
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world can you see his facial hair and skin color from that picture??   .
Click to expand...


He can't.  If I can't tell he can't.  He's guessing.


----------



## Gracie

That is no baseball hat..unless it is a circus one because the bill is way too huge. But nobody can see his face. NO BODY. And...that truck is WHITE. Not yellow.


----------



## tjvh

Let's enter rational thought into this. Nobody knows who is responsible, and trying to lay blame on people over this attack when you don't know who did it makes you look really foolish.


----------



## CrazedScotsman

I don't know who or what is worse, the guy or group who murdered two and attempted to murder over 100 or those using this to point fingers, place blame and further whatever political agenda.


----------



## SFC Ollie

eots said:


> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a Boston Marathon Truther movement. Aye carumba! The bloods still on the freaking pavement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, honestly  think most inter truthers are just epic trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> truther is just some meaningless made up word.. history would tell us it is incumbent upon us to question the official narrative in such events
Click to expand...


There is no official narrative yet..............DUH!


----------



## KissMy

BallsBrunswick said:


>



CNN reporting that a law enforcement official is saying they have a Saudi National injured in the hospital. He is a "person of interest" has been questioned, is being guarded but not under arrest.


----------



## Trajan

I am getting a bad feeling, usually, credit is taken by the perpetrators ( or other assorted nuts)  soon there after, soon can be as soon as the attack is 'successful' or shortly there after.....if we hit tomorrow and no credit has been taken, I will be thinking domestic...


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Let me try to track down that picture. That info and picture came out in the chaos of a bunch of different reports earlier today. Don't know if it means anything but it's interesting.


----------



## AceRothstein

Galnuc said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks muslim, dark hair, facial hair, one of those funny white hats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The twitter this came off made a huge point that this guy was wearing baseball hat and not a turban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? doesn't look like a baseball cap to me. I'll take their word for it though.
Click to expand...


I saw a set of pictures of that guy earlier.  From another angle it looks like a white baseball cap and a white hoodie with the hood sticking out from underneath what appears to be a leather jacket.  From the angle shown originally in this thread it looks like a keffiyeh but I can say with certainty it is not from what I saw earlier this evening.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Galnuc said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the dude on the ground has cuffs on,I hope this is over and there's not more to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks muslim, dark hair, facial hair, one of those funny white hats.
Click to expand...


Barber Shop Quartet?.....


----------



## Zona

Ernie S. said:


> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.



Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Gracie

Ah!!! Yes! Looks like a  hoodie!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Galnuc said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks muslim, dark hair, facial hair, one of those funny white hats.
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world can you see his facial hair and skin color from that picture??   .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his face is a little to the side, looks like he has a beard. Might be a white Muslim dude but a muslim for sure.
Click to expand...


wow your good..... can you read lips too?....


----------



## Zona

KissMy said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN reporting that a law enforcement official is saying they have a Saudi National injured in the hospital. He is a "person of interest" has been questioned, is being guarded but not under arrest.
Click to expand...


And so begins the bullshit.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

The initial picture was found in a thread on Boston Bruins forum that I was following.

HFBoards - View Single Post - OT: Explosions at Marathon reported

This is the place it's being attributed to



> Photo of man detained by police in #Boston #prayforboston (photo via @Eric_Twardzik) pic.twitter.com/wquciGC8KH


----------



## tjvh

Trajan said:


> I am getting a bad feeling, usually, credit is taken by the perpetrators ( or other assorted nuts)  soon there after, soon can be as soon as the attack is 'successful' or shortly there after.....if we hit tomorrow and no credit has been taken, I will be thinking domestic...



Well I don't know if that's true anymore. Terrorists have seen what happens to those who do take responsibility for attacks like this. It also might mean that they aren't finished yet.


----------



## Meister

the pic came from this site: i49.tinypic.com/2qbru43.jpg
doesn't give a date or any other info....I'm thinking it's bogus


----------



## AceRothstein

Are we allowed to link to a twitter account on here?  I found the twitter of the dude who took the pictures of the guy in the park earlier.


----------



## Gracie

BallsBrunswick said:


> The initial picture was found in a thread on Boston Bruins forum that I was following.
> 
> HFBoards - View Single Post - OT: Explosions at Marathon reported




Thank you, but still no link to the source of the pic. Just another board post with the same pic.


----------



## CrazedScotsman

Galnuc said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks muslim, dark hair, facial hair, one of those funny white hats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The twitter this came off made a huge point that this guy was wearing baseball hat and not a turban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? doesn't look like a baseball cap to me. I'll take their word for it though.
Click to expand...


Looking at the picture that's posted up top really don't tell you anything. This guy is without a shirt on but has some kind of covering on his head. This covering just might be his shirt trying to reflect the sun in the hope it cools him off.

Look, we don't know jack about who or what or why this happened. Give it a week, let the officials sort through all the damage, interview witnesses, find all the evidence, then make your judgement.

I'm not talking to you BallsBrunswich and Gulnuc, I'm talking to those who are pointing fingers and placing blame. I just picked this post to make my comments, sorry about that.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Gracie said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> The initial picture was found in a thread on Boston Bruins forum that I was following.
> 
> HFBoards - View Single Post - OT: Explosions at Marathon reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, but still no link to the source of the pic. Just another board post with the same pic.
Click to expand...


I tracked it down to here



> Photo of man detained by police in #Boston #prayforboston (photo via @Eric_Twardzik) pic.twitter.com/wquciGC8KH


----------



## Gracie

Well..it might be a bogus pic, yes. What makes me leary is....it's a WHITE truck. BP was/is looking for a YELLOW penske truck.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Another pic from his twitter... hmmmm?


----------



## laughinReaper

TemplarKormac said:


> I will lay low anyone who calls this a mere "tragedy". This was an act of cowardice.



Terrorism always is cowardice. Lets hope authorities are questioning the right guys and this is over or at least we know who we are dealing with.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

tjvh said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting a bad feeling, usually, credit is taken by the perpetrators ( or other assorted nuts)  soon there after, soon can be as soon as the attack is 'successful' or shortly there after.....if we hit tomorrow and no credit has been taken, I will be thinking domestic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't know if that's true anymore. Terrorists have seen what happens to those who do take responsibility for attacks like this. It also might mean that they aren't finished yet.
Click to expand...


I can't believe homeland security dropped the ball on this.


----------



## Gracie

BallsBrunswick said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> The initial picture was found in a thread on Boston Bruins forum that I was following.
> 
> HFBoards - View Single Post - OT: Explosions at Marathon reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, but still no link to the source of the pic. Just another board post with the same pic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tracked it down to here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of man detained by police in #Boston #prayforboston (photo via @Eric_Twardzik) pic.twitter.com/wquciGC8KH
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thank you.


----------



## AceRothstein

CrazedScotsman said:


> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> The twitter this came off made a huge point that this guy was wearing baseball hat and not a turban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? doesn't look like a baseball cap to me. I'll take their word for it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at the picture that's posted up top really don't tell you anything. This guy is without a shirt on but has some kind of covering on his head. This covering just might be his shirt trying to reflect the sun in the hope it cools him off.
> 
> Look, we don't know jack about who or what or why this happened. Give it a week, let the officials sort through all the damage, interview witnesses, find all the evidence, then make your judgement.
> 
> I'm not talking to you BallsBrunswich and Gulnuc, I'm talking to those who are pointing fingers and placing blame. I just picked this post to make my comments, sorry about that.
Click to expand...


I don't think he is without a shirt, I believe he is wearing a brown leather jacket.


----------



## Meister

bigrebnc1775 said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting a bad feeling, usually, credit is taken by the perpetrators ( or other assorted nuts)  soon there after, soon can be as soon as the attack is 'successful' or shortly there after.....if we hit tomorrow and no credit has been taken, I will be thinking domestic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't know if that's true anymore. Terrorists have seen what happens to those who do take responsibility for attacks like this. It also might mean that they aren't finished yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't believe homeland security dropped the ball on this.
Click to expand...


I'm waiting to hear the sequester excuse.


----------



## CrazedScotsman

AceRothstein said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> really? doesn't look like a baseball cap to me. I'll take their word for it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the picture that's posted up top really don't tell you anything. This guy is without a shirt on but has some kind of covering on his head. This covering just might be his shirt trying to reflect the sun in the hope it cools him off.
> 
> Look, we don't know jack about who or what or why this happened. Give it a week, let the officials sort through all the damage, interview witnesses, find all the evidence, then make your judgement.
> 
> I'm not talking to you BallsBrunswich and Gulnuc, I'm talking to those who are pointing fingers and placing blame. I just picked this post to make my comments, sorry about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he is without a shirt, I believe he is wearing a brown leather jacket.
Click to expand...


Yeah, looking at the second photo, it does look like he's wearing a jacket.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

AceRothstein said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> really? doesn't look like a baseball cap to me. I'll take their word for it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the picture that's posted up top really don't tell you anything. This guy is without a shirt on but has some kind of covering on his head. This covering just might be his shirt trying to reflect the sun in the hope it cools him off.
> 
> Look, we don't know jack about who or what or why this happened. Give it a week, let the officials sort through all the damage, interview witnesses, find all the evidence, then make your judgement.
> 
> I'm not talking to you BallsBrunswich and Gulnuc, I'm talking to those who are pointing fingers and placing blame. I just picked this post to make my comments, sorry about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he is without a shirt, I believe he is wearing a brown leather jacket.
Click to expand...










> Eric Twardzik &#8207;@Eric_Twardzik 3h
> Suspect is surrounded by five officers. Wearing a white baseball cap and a hoody. pic.twitter.com/1A2JfFfkDH



This guy's twitter is very interesting.


----------



## CrazedScotsman

Is there a picture of the guys face?

By the way, the officials making statements and talking to the press need to call this what it is, a terrorist attack.


----------



## AceRothstein

I don't think the cops would let a bunch of bystanders hang around if that guy was a suspect.


----------



## laughinReaper

Galnuc said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the dude on the ground has cuffs on,I hope this is over and there's not more to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks muslim, dark hair, facial hair, one of those funny white hats.
Click to expand...


I thought the same thing but right now folks in Boston are jumpy and rightfully so. That guy could have been pulled over for anything. Lets hope they have have an idea soon of who did this and why.


----------



## Sunni Man

I am a member of the largest mosque in Boston called the ISBCC (Islamic Society of Boston Community Center)

Here is an email that was just sent out to all members:


Dear ISBCC Community,

As you maybe aware, there have been tragic explosions at the finish-line of the Boston Marathon and the JFK Library. We ask all members of the Muslim Community in Boston to pray for the victims and that Allah swt protect our community and City. The ISBCC also asks for your support in the relief efforts, including blood donation. Please sign up ASAP to volunteer at:Volunteer | ISBCC (under &#8216;volunteer interest&#8217; please note &#8220;Boston Marathon Tragedy Relief&#8221; and please also indicate if you are willing to donate blood).

We encourage anybody who sees any suspicious activity or package to report it to the number provided by the Boston Police Chief:  800-494-TIPS (800-494-8477).


----------



## Oldguy

SFC Ollie said:


> We still know nothing about who may have done this, what we do know is that it is no doubt an act of cowardice and terrorism....




It's April 15th.  My money says it turns out to be a domestic terrorist, probably an anti-government or anti-tax looney.


----------



## Yurt

CrazedScotsman said:


> I don't know who or what is worse, the guy or group who murdered two and attempted to murder over 100 or those using this to point fingers, place blame and further whatever political agenda.



you really don't know?

you're sick.

seek help.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

We're also only four days away from the anniversary of Waco and OKC.


----------



## Againsheila

TheSeventhTiger said:


> and Obama didn't want any of us to accuse anyone before the facts are in? Really? did he say that in the Cambridge Police debacle?



Like I said, "beergate"


----------



## BallsBrunswick

> Wall Street Journal reporting that law enforcement officials have found at least five unexploded devices throughout the city.



This is a rumor that's circulating around the net.


----------



## Black_Label

From the live report they made it clear Murdoch's NYpost was lying their ass off that there is no suspect at the hospital.


----------



## laughinReaper

Oldguy said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still know nothing about who may have done this, what we do know is that it is no doubt an act of cowardice and terrorism....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's April 15th.  My money says it turns out to be a domestic terrorist, probably an anti-government or anti-tax looney.
Click to expand...


I agree it's too much of a coincidence that it happened on the 15th. It most likely a disgruntled American.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Fox is reporting 3 dead.


----------



## AmyNation

BallsBrunswick said:


> Wall Street Journal reporting that law enforcement officials have found at least five unexploded devices throughout the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rumor that's circulating around the net.
Click to expand...


CNN confirms 3 unexploded.

It's feeling more to me like a domestic terrorist.


----------



## depotoo

Zoom-boing said:


> Fox is reporting 3 dead.



Boston Police Dept [MENTION=39474]Boston[/MENTION]_PoliceThree people have died #tweetfromthebeat via [MENTION=29597]Che[/MENTION]rylFiandaca


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Here's an interesting if extremely paranoid report. Read at your own risk.

Boston runners were warned: Squamish man | Local News | Squamish Chief, Squamish, BC


----------



## depotoo

Counterterrorism officials found what they believe to be five additional, undetonated explosive devices around the Boston area, according to two people briefed on the rapidly moving investigation.

Explosions Rock Boston 
View Slideshow

John Tlumacki/The Boston Globe via Getty Images

Police officers sprang into action near a Boston Marathon runner.
.
. Raw video courtesy of WHDH shows one of the bombs detonating near the finish line of the Boston Marathon. Moments later, another blast can be heard down the street. Photo: AP. 
.The devices&#8212;which are in addition to the two that exploded near the finish line of the marathon&#8212;were discovered over the course of a frantic inspection of suspicious packages, many of them abandoned as pedestrians, runners, and others scrambled away from crowded public streets. Each had been rendered inoperative or was in the process of being rendered inoperative, the officials said.

Two Explosions at Boston Marathon Finish Line - WSJ.com


----------



## Yurt

Black_Label said:


> From the live report they made it clear Murdoch's NYpost was lying their ass off that there is no suspect at the hospital.



yet cnn and cbs have made the same claim

you're a dumb hack


----------



## WUN

138+ in 9 different Boston area hospitals.


----------



## FireFly

Hmmmm, did they have some sort of threat before hand?

Bomb Sniffing Dogs, Spotters on Roofs Before Explosions


> he thought it was odd there were bomb sniffing dogs at the start and finish lines.
> &#12288;
> "They kept making announcements to the participants do not worry, it's just a training exercise," Coach Ali Stevenson told Local 15.
> 
> Stevenson said he saw law enforcement spotters on the roofs at the start of the race. He's been in plenty of marathons in Chicago, D.C., Chicago, London and other major metropolitan areas but has never seen that level of security before.
> &#12288;
> "Evidently, I don't believe they were just having a training exercise," Stevenson said. "I think they must have had some sort of threat or suspicion called in."
> Stevenson had just finished the marathon before the explosions. Stevenson said his wife had been sitting in one of the seating sections where an explosion went off, but thankfully she left her seat and was walking to meet up with him.


----------



## bodecea

Mark Furman...really?  Lolololololol


----------



## Zoom-boing

WUN said:


> 138+ in 9 different Boston area hospitals.



They were showing a live report from the Boston police and they said that some of the injuries are just horrid, just awful.

This is just sickening, isn't it? wth is wrong with people?


----------



## WUN

FireFly said:


> Hmmmm, did they have some sort of threat before hand?
> 
> Bomb Sniffing Dogs, Spotters on Roofs Before Explosions
> 
> 
> 
> he thought it was odd there were bomb sniffing dogs at the start and finish lines.
> &#12288;
> "They kept making announcements to the participants do not worry, it's just a training exercise," Coach Ali Stevenson told Local 15.
> 
> Stevenson said he saw law enforcement spotters on the roofs at the start of the race. He's been in plenty of marathons in Chicago, D.C., Chicago, London and other major metropolitan areas but has never seen that level of security before.
> &#12288;
> "Evidently, I don't believe they were just having a training exercise," Stevenson said. "I think they must have had some sort of threat or suspicion called in."
> Stevenson had just finished the marathon before the explosions. Stevenson said his wife had been sitting in one of the seating sections where an explosion went off, but thankfully she left her seat and was walking to meet up with him.
Click to expand...


Here comes the "Grassy Knoll" Brigade, a charter member of the Boston Marathon Truthers


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Reading reports from people listening to the Boston Police Scanner...

Apparently a couple of fire teams and a SWAT team were called to sweep an apartment somewhere in Boston.

Also, apparently there was a note attached to a wall somewhere in Boston that's backup was called to investigate on and is now a crime a scene.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger

how much will any of u bet that Sargaent Shultz of MSPMS will accuse Bush of being part of the blame tomorrow on the Ed Show?


----------



## FireFly

WUN said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, did they have some sort of threat before hand?
> 
> Bomb Sniffing Dogs, Spotters on Roofs Before Explosions
> 
> 
> 
> he thought it was odd there were bomb sniffing dogs at the start and finish lines.
> &#12288;
> "They kept making announcements to the participants do not worry, it's just a training exercise," Coach Ali Stevenson told Local 15.
> 
> Stevenson said he saw law enforcement spotters on the roofs at the start of the race. He's been in plenty of marathons in Chicago, D.C., Chicago, London and other major metropolitan areas but has never seen that level of security before.
> &#12288;
> "Evidently, I don't believe they were just having a training exercise," Stevenson said. "I think they must have had some sort of threat or suspicion called in."
> Stevenson had just finished the marathon before the explosions. Stevenson said his wife had been sitting in one of the seating sections where an explosion went off, but thankfully she left her seat and was walking to meet up with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here comes the "Grassy Knoll" Brigade, a charter member of the Boston Marathon Truthers
Click to expand...



Boston runners were warned: Squamish man


> Mike Heiliger, 59, said a woman holding  several bags was telling runners who were picking up their pre-race  packages in downtown Boston on Saturday (April 13) that they were going  to die if they participated in the event.
> I was downtown on Saturday and you  know, you see these people on the street and think it's just some  nutbar, he told The Chief from his Boston hotel on Monday. It was a  little creepy because you can identify who the runners are and I heard  her say to this runner two feet away from me that, 'If you run tomorrow  you're going to die.'
> At the time, Heiliger said he thought about telling the woman that the race was Monday, but decided not to correct her.
> Heiliger was in the process of calling the police after his conversation with The Chief.
> I thought it was just a nut and maybe  she was a nut but she was holding a couple of bags like she just got off  a plane and was accosting runners on Saturday, he said.


----------



## WUN

BallsBrunswick said:


> Reading reports from people listening to the Boston Police Scanner...
> 
> Apparently a couple of fire teams and a SWAT team were called to sweep an apartment somewhere in Boston.
> 
> Also, apparently there was a note attached to a wall somewhere in Boston that's backup was called to investigate on and is now a crime a scene.



They're going to chase down every lead, no matter what the source is. They're probably going to get more than a few people not playing with a full deck calling in 'suspicious' activity.


----------



## depotoo

Zoom-boing said:


> WUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 138+ in 9 different Boston area hospitals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were showing a live report from the Boston police and they said that some of the injuries are just horrid, just awful.
> 
> This is just sickening, isn't it? wth is wrong with people?
Click to expand...


I will never understand the type of mentality where anyone/group would ever do something of this nature.  I am just so sick at my stomach.


----------



## laughinReaper

BallsBrunswick said:


> Here's an interesting if extremely paranoid report. Read at your own risk.
> 
> Boston runners were warned: Squamish man | Local News | Squamish Chief, Squamish, BC



Probably a mentally ill homeless person like the guy thought,just this time something actually happened. I'm sure the cops will check it out.


----------



## Unkotare

Apparently, some servicemen just returning from Afghanistan were near the finish line and ran straight to the site of the explosions to start helping the injured. Men of character under any circumstances.


----------



## depotoo

WUN said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading reports from people listening to the Boston Police Scanner...
> 
> Apparently a couple of fire teams and a SWAT team were called to sweep an apartment somewhere in Boston.
> 
> Also, apparently there was a note attached to a wall somewhere in Boston that's backup was called to investigate on and is now a crime a scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're going to chase down every lead, no matter what the source is. They're probably going to get more than a few people not playing with a full deck calling in 'suspicious' activity.
Click to expand...


It has been interesting listening to the scanner.


----------



## Redfish

and obama vows to bring the full force of the justice dept down on them.   I bet that scares the shit out of them.


Right, obozo, take them into a court, give them free lawyers and a forum to spout their anti american bullshit.

Its an act of war, asshole.


----------



## namvet

Police Have Video of Suspect Dropping Bombs in Trash Cans (UPDATED)

This comes from a trusted source on todays Boston bombings:


From a cop friend in Boston
A former partner says there was a reporter at the hospital in Boston. She overheard police saying they have video of the suspect dropping bombs into the garbage cans.

Cops will never admit that have a suspect in custody until they are ready. If they call him a suspect you must read him his Miranda rights.

An eight year-old child was killed in one of the blasts.

confirmed

link


----------



## Redfish

depotoo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 138+ in 9 different Boston area hospitals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were showing a live report from the Boston police and they said that some of the injuries are just horrid, just awful.
> 
> This is just sickening, isn't it? wth is wrong with people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never understand the type of mentality where anyone/group would ever do something of this nature.  I am just so sick at my stomach.
Click to expand...


Its been happening in the mid east for years,  now its arrived in Boston.   until the radical factions of islam are eliminated, it will continue.


----------



## AmyNation

Redfish said:


> and obama vows to bring the full force of the justice dept down on them.   I bet that scares the shit out of them.
> 
> 
> Right, obozo, take them into a court, give them free lawyers and a forum to spout their anti american bullshit.
> 
> Its an act of war, asshole.



It's an act of war? And you know this how?


----------



## eots

namvet said:


> Police Have Video of Suspect Dropping Bombs in Trash Cans (UPDATED)
> 
> This comes from a trusted source on today&#8217;s Boston bombings:
> 
> 
> From a cop friend in Boston&#8211;
> A former partner says there was a reporter at the hospital in Boston. She overheard police saying they have video of the suspect dropping bombs into the garbage cans.
> 
> Cops will never admit that have a suspect in custody until they are ready. If they call him a suspect you must read him his Miranda rights.
> 
> An eight year-old child was killed in one of the blasts.
> 
> confirmed
> 
> link



garbage cans in the immediate area are one of the first places bomb sniffing dogs or security would look at during such an event


----------



## FireFly

Boston Police Scanner Online Stream: Live Audio From Marathon Explosions Site


----------



## eots

Redfish said:


> and obama vows to bring the full force of the justice dept down on them.   I bet that scares the shit out of them.
> 
> 
> Right, obozo, take them into a court, give them free lawyers and a forum to spout their anti american bullshit.
> 
> Its an act of war, asshole.



really ? so whos woman and children should we shock and awe for this one ?


----------



## Redfish

AmyNation said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> and obama vows to bring the full force of the justice dept down on them.   I bet that scares the shit out of them.
> 
> 
> Right, obozo, take them into a court, give them free lawyers and a forum to spout their anti american bullshit.
> 
> Its an act of war, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an act of war? And you know this how?
Click to expand...


IEDs are a standard murder weapon of islamic terrorists.   This is just like attacks in israel, spain, london, bali, iraq, afghanistan, and saudi arabia.   

If its a McVeigh type guy,  I will be very surprised and will admit that I was wrong.


----------



## Spoonman

Ernie S. said:


> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.



unfortunately the same kind that shoots up a school or a theater.   and that is why we need to start focusing on them and not their chosen vehicles of terror.   We have a real problem in America and it isn't a gun or a knife or a bomb.    and that problem is what needs 100% of our attention.   its time to put the agendas aside and step up to the plate


----------



## Gracie

Vid won't load, namvet.


----------



## Redfish

eots said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> and obama vows to bring the full force of the justice dept down on them.   I bet that scares the shit out of them.
> 
> 
> Right, obozo, take them into a court, give them free lawyers and a forum to spout their anti american bullshit.
> 
> Its an act of war, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really ? so whos woman and children should we shock and awe for this one ?
Click to expand...


I did not say anything like that,  stop putting word in my mouth.   an eye for an eye never accomplishes anything.   

We need to find the murderers and send them to their maker.


----------



## Zona

Redfish said:


> and obama vows to bring the full force of the justice dept down on them.   I bet that scares the shit out of them.
> 
> 
> Right, obozo, take them into a court, give them free lawyers and a forum to spout their anti american bullshit.
> 
> Its an act of war, asshole.



If he invades the wrong country and starts a war with them, then you have a point.  Until then, and I mean this, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Redfish

Spoonman said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately the same kind that shoots up a school or a theater.   and that is why we need to start focusing on them and not their chosen vehicles of terror.   We have a real problem in America and it isn't a gun or a knife or a bomb.    and that problem is what needs 100% of our attention.   its time to put the agendas aside and step up to the plate
Click to expand...


apples and oranges.   islamic terrorists are not the same as mentally ill mass shooters.  

But your point is still valid,  we are not attacking the problem in either case


----------



## Katzndogz

Redfish said:


> and obama vows to bring the full force of the justice dept down on them.   I bet that scares the shit out of them.
> 
> 
> Right, obozo, take them into a court, give them free lawyers and a forum to spout their anti american bullshit.
> 
> Its an act of war, asshole.



Aren't we still waiting for all that justice to be brought to Nidal Hassan?


----------



## FireFly

Here is a pic of the little 8 year old who died. I think the very long hair and the name "Joe" on the tee is what is confusing everyone re the 8 year old's gender.


----------



## Redfish

Zona said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> and obama vows to bring the full force of the justice dept down on them.   I bet that scares the shit out of them.
> 
> 
> Right, obozo, take them into a court, give them free lawyers and a forum to spout their anti american bullshit.
> 
> Its an act of war, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he invades the wrong country and starts a war with them, then you have a point.  Until then, and I mean this, shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


You are not enough of a man to tell me to shut the fuck up.   I will voice my opinions and counter yours as often as I choose.  

for the record,  I have always said that going into Iraq was a huge mistake and Bush has the blood of those americans killed there on his hands just like Kennedy and Johnson have the blood of 58,000 killed in viet nam on theirs.


----------



## Redfish

Katzndogz said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> and obama vows to bring the full force of the justice dept down on them.   I bet that scares the shit out of them.
> 
> 
> Right, obozo, take them into a court, give them free lawyers and a forum to spout their anti american bullshit.
> 
> Its an act of war, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't we still waiting for all that justice to be brought to Nidal Hassan?
Click to expand...


but don't you understand,  that was nothing but domestic workplace violence.


----------



## depotoo

Boston Herald - 
STATEMENT BY SECRETARY NAPOLITANO ON BOSTON EXPLOSIONS

Our thoughts and prayers go out to everyone impacted by this incident in Boston, especially the families and loved ones of those injured. Federal, state, and local law enforcement agencies continue to respond, and at the Presidents direction, the Department of Homeland Security is providing any support necessary in this ongoing investigation. We encourage the public to be vigilant, and to listen to direction from state and local officials.


----------



## Zona

namvet said:


> Police Have Video of Suspect Dropping Bombs in Trash Cans (UPDATED)
> 
> This comes from a trusted source on todays Boston bombings:
> 
> 
> From a cop friend in Boston
> A former partner says there was a reporter at the hospital in Boston. She overheard police saying they have video of the suspect dropping bombs into the garbage cans.
> 
> Cops will never admit that have a suspect in custody until they are ready. If they call him a suspect you must read him his Miranda rights.
> 
> An eight year-old child was killed in one of the blasts.
> 
> confirmed
> 
> link


So a Friend of yours said he heard from a former partner who heard a nurse who heard from police that......


----------



## namvet

eots said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police Have Video of Suspect Dropping Bombs in Trash Cans (UPDATED)
> 
> This comes from a trusted source on todays Boston bombings:
> 
> 
> From a cop friend in Boston
> A former partner says there was a reporter at the hospital in Boston. She overheard police saying they have video of the suspect dropping bombs into the garbage cans.
> 
> Cops will never admit that have a suspect in custody until they are ready. If they call him a suspect you must read him his Miranda rights.
> 
> An eight year-old child was killed in one of the blasts.
> 
> confirmed
> 
> link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garbage cans in the immediate area are one of the first places bomb sniffing dogs or security would look at during such an event
Click to expand...


well the dogs missed them all. he may have dropped them in  then took off


----------



## bodecea

Redfish said:


> and obama vows to bring the full force of the justice dept down on them.   I bet that scares the shit out of them.
> 
> 
> Right, obozo, take them into a court, give them free lawyers and a forum to spout their anti american bullshit.
> 
> Its an act of war, asshole.



Well, Clinton got, tried, convicted and imprisoned almost all from WTC '93 while OBL got to hang out for years and years until..........


----------



## Cowman

Gracie said:


> I just googled the penske truck and from the reports I have read...police are looking for a YELLOW penske truck so they can ask questions of the driver. That truck in the pic is white. And I can't tell the race or facial features of the man kneeling...too far away. But the stance is of someone with cuffs.



I see Penske trucks every day... and I most certainly have never seen a white Penske truck. Yellow is their color, just like DHL. It's a trademark color.


----------



## namvet

gallery

Boston Marathon Explosions | Bloodbath at Boston Marathon | The Courier-Mail


----------



## tinydancer

Yurt said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the live report they made it clear Murdoch's NYpost was lying their ass off that there is no suspect at the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet cnn and cbs have made the same claim
> 
> you're a dumb hack
Click to expand...


Right on the Drudge front page. They may be mistaken, but surely all of them couldn't be lying their ass off like "Murdoch's NYPost".

*NY POST: Suspect questioned...
Saudi national under guard at hospital...
CBSNEWS: SAUDI WAS ACTING SUSPICIOUS...
NBCNEWS: 'YOUNG PERSON HERE ON STUDENT VISA'...*

DRUDGE REPORT 2013®


----------



## laughinReaper

FireFly said:


> Here is a pic of the little 8 year old who died. I think the very long hair and the name "Joe" on the tee is what is confusing everyone re the 8 year old's gender.



Poor baby. I hope they get the douche bag that killed her soon.


----------



## mudwhistle

My foreman was from Boston. Everybody there sounds pretty much the same. Nobody else sounds like that.


----------



## RoadVirus

Since 9/11, in NYC on New Years Eve, every trashcan is taken off the street, every manhole cover is welded shut and every piece of litter on the ground is scrutinized.

So now i ask the questions: Where was the Boston PD? Why didn't they secure this event? Aren't they given millions of dollars annually to prevent this sort of thing?


----------



## Black_Label

tinydancer said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the live report they made it clear Murdoch's NYpost was lying their ass off that there is no suspect at the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet cnn and cbs have made the same claim
> 
> you're a dumb hack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right on the Drudge front page. They may be mistaken, but surely all of them couldn't be lying their ass off like "Murdoch's NYPost".
> 
> *NY POST: Suspect questioned...
> Saudi national under guard at hospital...
> CBSNEWS: SAUDI WAS ACTING SUSPICIOUS...
> NBCNEWS: 'YOUNG PERSON HERE ON STUDENT VISA'...*
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2013®
Click to expand...


Drudge is an even worse propaganda site.

The NYpost said they had a suspect which was a saudi that was under surveillance by the police at a hospital, it was confirmed to be a lie. 

Authorities ID person of interest as Saudi national in marathon bombings, under guard at Boston hospital - NYPOST.com


----------



## mudwhistle

laughinReaper said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the little 8 year old who died. I think the very long hair and the name "Joe" on the tee is what is confusing everyone re the 8 year old's gender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby. I hope they get the douche bag that killed her soon.
Click to expand...


They're saying that possibly wasn't the child. It was supposedly a little boy.


----------



## FireFly

RoadVirus said:


> Since 9/11, in NYC on New Years Eve, every trashcan is taken off the street, every manhole cover is welded shut and every piece of litter on the ground is scrutinized.
> 
> So now i ask the questions: Where was the Boston PD? Why didn't they secure this event? Aren't they given millions of dollars annually to prevent this sort of thing?



 SCOTUS has ruled over & over that police do not have a constitutional duty to protect us. Citizens are responsible for their own protection. Just because we pay them a lot of money to tell us to call 911, does not mean they actually have to protect us. They work towards their own best interest, not yours. Go ahead give up your guns & dial 911 next time. When seconds matter the police are only minutes away.


----------



## tjvh

They just reported that 8 people are in *critical* condition.


----------



## FireFly

Today is the Birthday of Kim-il Sung, founder of North Korea.


----------



## bodecea

FireFly said:


> Today is the Birthday of Kim-il Sung, founder of North Korea.



So...you will be celebrating?


----------



## FireFly

bodecea said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the Birthday of Kim-il Sung, founder of North Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...you will be celebrating?
Click to expand...


Only if Obama sends North Korea's Kim Jung Un a celebratory  Roman Candle tipped with a Warhead.


----------



## FireFly

Police Have Video of Suspect Dropping Bombs in Trash Cans


----------



## FireFly

One positive note: the runner that fell, seen in the video of the first blast, is ok. (I thought he was hit by something). And what a runner -- he's 78 years old, and this is either his 3rd marathon or 3rd Boston marathon (I'm not sure which). He ended up crossing the finish line and walked 6 blocks to his hotel. (he was interviewed by Piers Morgan tonight)


----------



## Gracie

FireFly said:


> One positive note: the runner that fell, seen in the video of the first blast, is ok. (I thought he was hit by something). And what a runner -- he's 78 years old, and this is either his 3rd marathon or 3rd Boston marathon (I'm not sure which). He ended up crossing the finish line and walked 6 blocks to his hotel. (he was interviewed by Piers Morgan tonight)




I was wondering about that man. He fell and those two in the bright jackets just stood there. I saw nobody help him, but the camera panned away so I couldn't tell if someone did. Thank you for letting me know he is ok!!


----------



## tinydancer

Black_Label said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet cnn and cbs have made the same claim
> 
> you're a dumb hack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right on the Drudge front page. They may be mistaken, but surely all of them couldn't be lying their ass off like "Murdoch's NYPost".
> 
> *NY POST: Suspect questioned...
> Saudi national under guard at hospital...
> CBSNEWS: SAUDI WAS ACTING SUSPICIOUS...
> NBCNEWS: 'YOUNG PERSON HERE ON STUDENT VISA'...*
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2013®
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drudge is an even worse propaganda site.
> 
> The NYpost said they had a suspect which was a saudi that was under surveillance by the police at a hospital, it was confirmed to be a lie.
> 
> Authorities ID person of interest as Saudi national in marathon bombings, under guard at Boston hospital - NYPOST.com
Click to expand...


Well you better tell CBS that they are lying. And let them know that they shouldn't be shovelling propaganda. There may be some confusion as to where he is in custody, but he is in custody and being questioned. 

* 
April 15, 2013 8:07 PM

   Authorities question Saudi national in Boston attack

(CBS News) Following the twin blasts at the Boston Marathon that has claimed two lives and dozens injured, a Saudi national is being held in custody in relation to the incident who was near the scene of the blast, CBS News correspondent John Miller reported.

Law enforcement sources told Miller a witness saw a person acting suspiciously when the explosions happened along the marathon route.

"They see him running away from the device," said Miller. "Now, a reasonable person would be running away. But this person had noticed him before. This is a civilian -- chases him down, tackles him, turns him over to the Boston police. The individual is being looked at [and] was suffering from burn injury. That means this person was pretty close to wherever this blast went off, but not so close as to suffer the serious injuries that other people did."*

Authorities question Saudi national in Boston attack - CBS News


----------



## Misty

Interpol said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama.....didn't use the word "attack", "bomb", or "terrorism" at all.....
> 
> Will this dirtbag ever call suck attacks for what they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Obama is the kind of person who likes to have all the information first instead of shooting his mouth off like a stupid cowboy would.
> 
> But we know how much a lot of you miss Dubya, mister shoot-the-wrong-country-first and ask questions later.
Click to expand...


Bush use the same intel that Clinton used when he said this; "The community of nations may see more and more of the very kind of threat Iraq poses now: a rogue state with weapons of mass destruction, ready to use them or provide them to terrorists. If we fail to respond today, Saddam and all those who would follow in his footsteps will be emboldened tomorrow.  Bill Clinton in 1998


----------



## Gracie

Hmmm. Interesting, tinydancer. Let's see where this goes.


----------



## Katzndogz

Gracie said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> One positive note: the runner that fell, seen in the video of the first blast, is ok. (I thought he was hit by something). And what a runner -- he's 78 years old, and this is either his 3rd marathon or 3rd Boston marathon (I'm not sure which). He ended up crossing the finish line and walked 6 blocks to his hotel. (he was interviewed by Piers Morgan tonight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about that man. He fell and those two in the bright jackets just stood there. I saw nobody help him, but the camera panned away so I couldn't tell if someone did. Thank you for letting me know he is ok!!
Click to expand...


Why would anyone help him?  It was obvious that he was just some old guy.   No one helps the old.


----------



## Gracie

Lots of people helped today. Those two guys in camoflage? I read somewhere they JUST returned from Iraq and decided to go to the marathon..only to walk right in to what they said they expected in Iraq...not in Boston. They  helped pull the fencing down so those hurt could be accessed easier to help. Bravo to them..and all that did what they could.


----------



## AmyNation

FOX News - Top Stories - 3 Dead in Boston Marathon Bombing Seen by White House as Terrorism - Page 1 of 7

According to the police, as of right now they have no suspects and no one has yet been detained. 

Could be a Saudi man is the bomber, but considering other major news networks aren't going as far as that CBS article in what they're reporting, Id bet right now its not confirmed.


----------



## Gracie

The police will keep a tight lip even if they DO have a suspect...or rather..."person of interest".


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> One positive note: the runner that fell, seen in the video of the first blast, is ok. (I thought he was hit by something). And what a runner -- he's 78 years old, and this is either his 3rd marathon or 3rd Boston marathon (I'm not sure which). He ended up crossing the finish line and walked 6 blocks to his hotel. (he was interviewed by Piers Morgan tonight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about that man. He fell and those two in the bright jackets just stood there. I saw nobody help him, but the camera panned away so I couldn't tell if someone did. Thank you for letting me know he is ok!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone help him?  It was obvious that he was just some old guy.   No one helps the old.
Click to expand...


He was helped...and he was one of the last to cross the finish line...he was interviewed later on.

And Katz...stop assuming that everyone is like you.


----------



## MondoBongo

Katzndogz said:


> Why would anyone help him?  It was obvious that he was just some old guy.   No one helps the old.



What is wrong with you?


----------



## 007

You want to stop this kind of thing... you want to REALLY stop this kind of thing? Then you need to say FUCK POLITICAL CORRECTNESS, FUCK WORRYING ABOUT OFFENDING SOMEONE, and PROFILE the FUCK otta these mother fucking MUSLIMS, PERIOD.

Time to quit worrying and all the touchy, feely, can't offend anyone BULL SHIT.


----------



## AmyNation

Very true. I'm sure they don't want to name someone and then have to retract if they were wrong.


----------



## bodecea

007 said:


> You want to stop this kind of thing... you want to REALLY stop this kind of thing? Then you need to say FUCK POLITICAL CORRECTNESS, FUCK WORRYING ABOUT OFFENDING SOMEONE, and PROFILE the FUCK otta these mother fucking MUSLIMS, PERIOD.
> 
> Time to quit worrying and all the touchy, feely, can't offend anyone BULL SHIT.



So.  Muslims did this?  We've confirmed that?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Interpol said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama.....didn't use the word "attack", "bomb", or "terrorism" at all.....
> 
> Will this dirtbag ever call suck attacks for what they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Obama is the kind of person who likes to have all the information first instead of shooting his mouth off like a stupid cowboy would.
> 
> But we know how much a lot of you miss Dubya, mister shoot-the-wrong-country-first and ask questions later.
Click to expand...


obama didn't learn anything from the beer summit he's doesn't care about any information he'll use it if it's politically expedient for him.


----------



## BlindBoo

Expat said:


> Ahhhh crap!
> 
> Will you even listen to yourselves?
> 
> During and after the London bombings, I didn't see Brits bickering left/right politics.
> 
> Left and right, you absolutely should be ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> I'm done with this.



You simply cannot believe that this message board is a typical cross section of America.

It's not.  Most all Americans stand with the President in this time of tragedy.


----------



## tinydancer

Gracie said:


> Hmmm. Interesting, tinydancer. Let's see where this goes.



I hope I don't come off as being accusatory in regards to this young man. Just proving a point to Black Label that they do have this young man in custody.

Think about it; if he's completely innocent could you imagine the sheer horror of being a Saudi National student, just having a good time cheering on the runners like every one else at the finish lines and terrorist bombs go off? YIKES!

Holy toledo! That would be a nightmares of nightmares if you were innocent.


----------



## FireFly

At 5:05pm They were talking about a apprehended individual on the police scanners and something about JTT.


----------



## WUN

eots said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police Have Video of Suspect Dropping Bombs in Trash Cans (UPDATED)
> 
> This comes from a trusted source on todays Boston bombings:
> 
> 
> From a cop friend in Boston
> A former partner says there was a reporter at the hospital in Boston. She overheard police saying they have video of the suspect dropping bombs into the garbage cans.
> 
> Cops will never admit that have a suspect in custody until they are ready. If they call him a suspect you must read him his Miranda rights.
> 
> An eight year-old child was killed in one of the blasts.
> 
> confirmed
> 
> link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garbage cans in the immediate area are one of the first places bomb sniffing dogs or security would look at during such an event
Click to expand...


The bomb sniffing dogs are out there the day before or morning of the race, they are not out there all during race day and certainly not after the winners have finished the race, which was about 2 hours before the bombs went off.


----------



## freedombecki

BallsBrunswick said:


> We're also only four days away from the anniversary of Waco and OKC.


That isn't on people's minds any more, Mr. Brunswick, although it is not unheard of for grief against the government by home-grown. We're being challenged to make mistakes defending ourselves by very clever manipulators of information, and mischief season for terrorist attacks is nigh, which means planners want their terror distributors cheerful, and bad things to America makes them most cheerful for the purpose of making more mischief than usual. I hope we act in a courageous way that heals rifts and not deepens them so that we are not forced to teach lessons to people who wouldn't listen anyway if their lives dependedupon it.


----------



## Gracie

tinydancer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Interesting, tinydancer. Let's see where this goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I don't come off as being accusatory in regards to this young man. Just proving a point to Black Label that they do have this young man in custody.
> 
> Think about it; if he's completely innocent could you imagine the sheer horror of being a Saudi National student, just having a good time cheering on the runners like every one else at the finish lines and terrorist bombs go off? YIKES!
> 
> Holy toledo! That would be a nightmares of nightmares if you were innocent.
Click to expand...


Talk about being in the wrong place at the wrong time! 

Time will tell if this guy is innocent. Nobody really knows what happened or by whom. Yet. I'm sure they will figure it out. LOTS of people with cell phones snapping pics..lots of cameras on poles, etc.


----------



## eots

BlindBoo said:


> Expat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh crap!
> 
> Will you even listen to yourselves?
> 
> During and after the London bombings, I didn't see Brits bickering left/right politics.
> 
> Left and right, you absolutely should be ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> I'm done with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply cannot believe that this message board is a typical cross section of America.
> 
> It's not.  Most all Americans stand with the President in this time of tragedy.
Click to expand...


hello ..,.its 2013..no one trust the government anymore..least of all the presedent


----------



## tinydancer

AmyNation said:


> Very true. I'm sure they don't want to name someone and then have to retract if they were wrong.



No one can rush to judgement. All the ducks have to be in a row. And home grown is a real possibility. 

Only one profile can be nailed down at this point in time.

That whoever did this is one evil son of a bitch and go from there.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

eots said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh crap!
> 
> Will you even listen to yourselves?
> 
> During and after the London bombings, I didn't see Brits bickering left/right politics.
> 
> Left and right, you absolutely should be ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> I'm done with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply cannot believe that this message board is a typical cross section of America.
> 
> It's not.  Most all Americans stand with the President in this time of tragedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hello ..,.its 2013..no one trust the government anymore..least of all the presedent
Click to expand...


At the very press conference when this initial attack happened a reporter asked if this attack a false flag. Times are a changing.


----------



## Wildman

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reports that it may have been an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it was an accident, we're tired of terrorism.
Click to expand...


get used to it, this is only the beginning, don't forget, the liberals, low lifes, freeloaders, low  IQ's voted for this, we have a president who just gave a speech and it sounded to me more like.........., "Ho Hummmm ! big deal"


----------



## tinydancer

Gracie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Interesting, tinydancer. Let's see where this goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I don't come off as being accusatory in regards to this young man. Just proving a point to Black Label that they do have this young man in custody.
> 
> Think about it; if he's completely innocent could you imagine the sheer horror of being a Saudi National student, just having a good time cheering on the runners like every one else at the finish lines and terrorist bombs go off? YIKES!
> 
> Holy toledo! That would be a nightmares of nightmares if you were innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about being in the wrong place at the wrong time!
> 
> Time will tell if this guy is innocent. Nobody really knows what happened or by whom. Yet. I'm sure they will figure it out. LOTS of people with cell phones snapping pics..lots of cameras on poles, etc.
Click to expand...


I'm sure everyone will proceed cautiously. I don't even know how you'd deal with a crime scene like what I've seen in pictures.


----------



## Gracie

You know...I thought Obama sounded...clipped, as well. Not really clipped, but I can't think of the right word that fits. Not bored. Not ho hum. Just kind of....."I must do this because I have other things to do" sorta mentality. 

And I used to like Obama, so that is saying a lot. I don't like him much any more but I also don't hate him. He just seemed "off" tonight.


----------



## Black_Label

Wildman said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reports that it may have been an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it was an accident, we're tired of terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> get used to it, this is only the beginning, don't forget, the liberals, low lifes, freeloaders, low  IQ's voted for this, we have a president who just gave a speech and it sounded to me more like.........., "Ho Hummmm ! big deal"
Click to expand...


Yes, we need some low IQ, welfare leeching, inbred right wingers and their elected GOP master beating their hands on the podium like a dictator declairing war on someone. It doesn't matter who, beause war is awwweeeeeeeeesome and the answer for everything! Yeeeeeeeeeee haw!


----------



## WUN

FireFly said:


> WUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, did they have some sort of threat before hand?
> 
> Bomb Sniffing Dogs, Spotters on Roofs Before Explosions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes the "Grassy Knoll" Brigade, a charter member of the Boston Marathon Truthers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Boston runners were warned: Squamish man
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Heiliger, 59, said a woman holding  several bags was telling runners who were picking up their pre-race  packages in downtown Boston on Saturday (April 13) that they were going  to die if they participated in the event.
> I was downtown on Saturday and you  know, you see these people on the street and think it's just some  nutbar, he told The Chief from his Boston hotel on Monday. It was a  little creepy because you can identify who the runners are and I heard  her say to this runner two feet away from me that, 'If you run tomorrow  you're going to die.'
> At the time, Heiliger said he thought about telling the woman that the race was Monday, but decided not to correct her.
> Heiliger was in the process of calling the police after his conversation with The Chief.
> I thought it was just a nut and maybe  she was a nut but she was holding a couple of bags like she just got off  a plane and was accosting runners on Saturday, he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


"said a woman holding several bags"

The Great Bag Lady Prophet.......brought to you by Jack Daniels and Johnny Walker


----------



## Mad Scientist

The Suspect is a Saudi National? Quick, we'd better invade Iraq!

No wait, Afghanistan!

Uh no, Libya!

Well, how about Syria?

*Any* place but Saudi Arabia.


----------



## MondoBongo

Gracie said:


> You know...I thought Obama sounded...clipped, as well. Not really clipped, but I can't think of the right word that fits. Not bored. Not ho hum. Just kind of....."I must do this because I have other things to do" sorta mentality.
> 
> And I used to like Obama, so that is saying a lot. I don't like him much any more but I also don't hate him. He just seemed "off" tonight.



You're talking about the same man who was eviscerated for showing emotion over the Sandy Hook shootings.  I'm not saying that you're one of those people, but some people are unhappy with him no matter what.


----------



## MondoBongo

American Communist said:


> The Suspect is a Saudi National? Quick, we'd better invade Iraq!
> 
> No wait, Afghanistan!
> 
> Uh no, Libya!
> 
> Well, how about Syria?
> 
> *Any* place but Saudi Arabia.



Don't you mean Grenada or maybe Belize?  Haiti seems like a viable option.


----------



## FireFly

According to the source they detained this guy below, searched his truck with bomb sniffing dogs & let him go.

Guy wearing a white ball cap & white hoodie with hood down detained by BPD nearby.


----------



## Gracie

MondoBongo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know...I thought Obama sounded...clipped, as well. Not really clipped, but I can't think of the right word that fits. Not bored. Not ho hum. Just kind of....."I must do this because I have other things to do" sorta mentality.
> 
> And I used to like Obama, so that is saying a lot. I don't like him much any more but I also don't hate him. He just seemed "off" tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about the same man who was eviscerated for showing emotion over the Sandy Hook shootings.  I'm not saying that you're one of those people, but some people are unhappy with him no matter what.
Click to expand...


True. Damned if he does, damned if he doesn't.


----------



## AceRothstein

FireFly said:


> According to the source they detained this guy below, searched his truck with bomb sniffing dogs & let him go.
> 
> Guy wearing a white ball cap & white hoodie with hood down detained by BPD nearby.



I would imagine a guy sitting in a park in a truck is a bit suspicious to the police.


----------



## AceRothstein

Raids already under way?

BREAKING: Federal Agents Raid 5th Floor Apartment in Revere, MA | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## hoosier88

Pauli007001 said:


> April 15 could make it home grown.
> 
> However the target would likely be a government building.
> 
> Islamic fundamentals tend to attack symbolic targets, with a hope to create mass casualties.
> Boston is *the first city settled,  *the birthplace of the USA.
> It's the American Mecca to them.
> However nothing should be ruled out.



(My bold)

Nah, that would be St. Agustine, FL.  Or if you really wanted the oldest city, wouldn't it be one of the cliff dwellings in AZ?

But yah, attacking a running marathon seems off-key somehow.  If it was a terrorist attack, I would have expected a lot more casualties & would have expected a bigger crowd to strike @.  So was this a poorly trained terrorist?  Was he/they rushed somehow?  We'll have to let the forensics guys take it for a while, & see if the interrogations & video tapes show anything worth pursuing ...


----------



## FireFly

New bystander Video

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV6KTyGS1YA&list=UUPgLNge0xqQHWM5B5EFH9Cg&index=3"]The moment the second blast hit the Boston Marathon[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

FireFly said:


> According to the source they detained this guy below, searched his truck with bomb sniffing dogs & let him go.
> 
> Guy wearing a white ball cap & white hoodie with hood down detained by BPD nearby.



Quick, post as many pictures as possible so innocent people who just happened to be there can get beaten up.
Especially if they look muslim, jewish or might be a gun owner.


----------



## 007

bodecea said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to stop this kind of thing... you want to REALLY stop this kind of thing? Then you need to say FUCK POLITICAL CORRECTNESS, FUCK WORRYING ABOUT OFFENDING SOMEONE, and PROFILE the FUCK otta these mother fucking MUSLIMS, PERIOD.
> 
> Time to quit worrying and all the touchy, feely, can't offend anyone BULL SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.  Muslims did this?  We've confirmed that?
Click to expand...


No need to play dumb. Odds are it was muslims, period.


----------



## MondoBongo

Pauli007001 said:


> Of course he was off tonight, a major terrorist attack happened on his watch, now he understands how bush felt , with the knowledge that his base hated bush for his response to that terror attack!



*facepalm* - Dude - George Bush experienced an 85% approval rating following the events of 9/11.  Since 85% of the population are not Republican conservatives, then MATH would dictate that Obama's base approved of George Bush and his response.  It was the invasion of a nation that wasn't a threat to us that did him in.  Jeezus Hussein Christ Sucking A Jolly Rancher While Trying to Whistle Liza Minelli Show Tunes - How fucking hard is that to understand?


----------



## Indofred

AceRothstein said:


> Raids already under way?
> 
> BREAKING: Federal Agents Raid 5th Floor Apartment in Revere, MA | The Gateway Pundit



Anyone know the apartment number?

Spokeo Reverse Phone Lookup | Phone Number Lookup | Phone Book


----------



## laughinReaper

RoadVirus said:


> Since 9/11, in NYC on New Years Eve, every trashcan is taken off the street, every manhole cover is welded shut and every piece of litter on the ground is scrutinized.
> 
> So now i ask the questions: Where was the Boston PD? Why didn't they secure this event? Aren't they given millions of dollars annually to prevent this sort of thing?



I was in Boston about five years ago. We were on our way to Quincy Market when I noticed a suitcase by itself. Now here in the CT/NYC area we are told if you see something (suspicious)say something,so I found a cop and told him. He looked at me like I was nuts and just said OK and went back to what he was doing. In NYC the cop would have said show me now. I don't think they are as vigilant in Boston as they are in NYC. After today they will be I'm sure.


----------



## AceRothstein

MondoBongo said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he was off tonight, a major terrorist attack happened on his watch, now he understands how bush felt , with the knowledge that his base hated bush for his response to that terror attack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *facepalm* - Dude - George Bush experienced an 85% approval rating following the events of 9/11.  Since 85% of the population are not Republican conservatives, then MATH would dictate that Obama's base approved of George Bush and his response.  It was the invasion of a nation that wasn't a threat to us that did him in.  Jeezus Hussein Christ Sucking A Jolly Rancher While Trying to Whistle Liza Minelli Show Tunes - How fucking hard is that to understand?
Click to expand...


Bush's approval rating was actually 90% after 9/11.  Bush maintained a high approval rating until the invasion of Iraq.  Righties will try to change history and tell you otherwise.


----------



## Indofred

007 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to stop this kind of thing... you want to REALLY stop this kind of thing? Then you need to say FUCK POLITICAL CORRECTNESS, FUCK WORRYING ABOUT OFFENDING SOMEONE, and PROFILE the FUCK otta these mother fucking MUSLIMS, PERIOD.
> 
> Time to quit worrying and all the touchy, feely, can't offend anyone BULL SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.  Muslims did this?  We've confirmed that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to play dumb. Odds are it was muslims, period.
Click to expand...


I think it was spacemen from mars.
Post your evidence.


----------



## Unkotare

laughinReaper said:


> I don't think they are as vigilant in Boston as they are in NYC.






That is not correct.


----------



## 007

Indofred said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.  Muslims did this?  We've confirmed that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to play dumb. Odds are it was muslims, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was spacemen from mars.
> Post your evidence.
Click to expand...


The evidence is all over the internet, lazy, so read it, instead of playing dumb... well... maybe you're not playing.


----------



## Unkotare

It seems they are searching a home in Revere concerning something that might be connected to this.


----------



## eots

007 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to play dumb. Odds are it was muslims, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was spacemen from mars.
> Post your evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence is all over the internet, lazy, so read it, instead of playing dumb... well... maybe you're not playing.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnS4x8ugaDc]Real Sasquatch Evidence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

Ernie S. said:


> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.



Congrats on being the first fucktarded member of the USMB Right Wing Nut Brigade to politicize this.



Go fuck a pencil sharpener (on the smallest setting obviously, no need for a hot dog in a hallway situation)


----------



## AceRothstein

Pauli007001 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *facepalm* - Dude - George Bush experienced an 85% approval rating following the events of 9/11.  Since 85% of the population are not Republican conservatives, then MATH would dictate that Obama's base approved of George Bush and his response.  It was the invasion of a nation that wasn't a threat to us that did him in.  Jeezus Hussein Christ Sucking A Jolly Rancher While Trying to Whistle Liza Minelli Show Tunes - How fucking hard is that to understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush's approval rating was actually 90% after 9/11.  Bush maintained a high approval rating until the invasion of Iraq.  Righties will try to change history and tell you otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you fanatical liberal totalitarians constantly bang on about how bush started 2 illegal wars, in accordance with UN propaganda.
Click to expand...


I've never done so.  Do you try to rewrite history all of the time?  Or just on this subject?  You were wrong, you were called out on it and now you are doubling down on your foolishness.


----------



## jon_berzerk

BOSTON BOMBING UPDATE
Federal search warrant is now being executed at 5th floor apt 364 Ocean Ave in Revere, MA  alot of activity, different agencies on scene.

The Gateway Pundit | Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback

fox news reporting on it also


----------



## Article 15

Ernie S. said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sick fuck blows up a marathon race?
> 
> If this is the work of Islamic terrorists, we are going to need a President with more balls than the one we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't even wait 10 minutes after it happened before making it political, dickhead?  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read some of your Liberal friends' comments on Lady Thatcher's death, How Gabby Gifford's shooter was a right wing gun nut? You don't like politics being injected into tragedies, don't do it yourself.
Click to expand...


^ Way to try and justify your fucktardedness.  What total scum you are.


----------



## Indofred

007 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to play dumb. Odds are it was muslims, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was spacemen from mars.
> Post your evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence is all over the internet, lazy, so read it, instead of playing dumb... well... maybe you're not playing.
Click to expand...


The attack was the product of stupidity and hate but I have no clue who did it.

Adding more of the same does nothing to help. I condenm whoever it was, regardless of who is finally found to be the evil sods who did it.
If this turns out to be right wing nuts, you're going to look very silly.


----------



## Katzndogz

If this attack did nothing else it absolutely shined a very bright light on the extent of division in the country and answer the question of whether or not it will survive intact.


----------



## TemplarKormac

laughinReaper said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 9/11, in NYC on New Years Eve, every trashcan is taken off the street, every manhole cover is welded shut and every piece of litter on the ground is scrutinized.
> 
> So now i ask the questions: Where was the Boston PD? Why didn't they secure this event? Aren't they given millions of dollars annually to prevent this sort of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Boston about five years ago. We were on our way to Quincy Market when I noticed a suitcase by itself. Now here in the CT/NYC area we are told if you see something (suspicious)say something,so I found a cop and told him. He looked at me like I was nuts and just said OK and went back to what he was doing. In NYC the cop would have said show me now. I don't think they are as vigilant in Boston as they are in NYC. After today they will be I'm sure.
Click to expand...


In our slumber of arrogance and false sense of security, we will always need something to open our eyes.


----------



## AceRothstein

Katzndogz said:


> If this attack did nothing else it absolutely shined a very bright light on the extent of division in the country and answer the question of whether or not it will survive intact.



You are correct.

When we were attacked on 9/11, nearly the entire country was behind Bush.  When we are attacked now, many righties attack Obama instead of supporting him.  Most of the righties are showing their true colors.


----------



## Againsheila

AceRothstein said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this attack did nothing else it absolutely shined a very bright light on the extent of division in the country and answer the question of whether or not it will survive intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> When we were attacked on 9/11, nearly the entire country was behind Bush.  When we are attacked now, many righties attack Obama instead of supporting him.  Most of the righties are showing their true colors.
Click to expand...


Once bitten, twice shy.

Have you heard the latest about how they're going to be checking everyone's bags and backpacks in Boston?  We've completely lost our freedom.  The terrorists won after 9/11, we are the ones who lost our freedom with the TSA and the patriot act, this is just going to put us that much more over the line into  a fascist state.


----------



## candycorn

Againsheila said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this attack did nothing else it absolutely shined a very bright light on the extent of division in the country and answer the question of whether or not it will survive intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> When we were attacked on 9/11, nearly the entire country was behind Bush.  When we are attacked now, many righties attack Obama instead of supporting him.  Most of the righties are showing their true colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once bitten, twice shy.
> 
> Have you heard the latest about how they're going to be checking everyone's bags and backpacks in Boston?  We've completely lost our freedom.  The terrorists won after 9/11, we are the ones who lost our freedom with the TSA and the patriot act, this is just going to put us that much more over the line into  a fascist state.
Click to expand...


Bag checks...how terrible.


----------



## Cowman

TemplarKormac said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 9/11, in NYC on New Years Eve, every trashcan is taken off the street, every manhole cover is welded shut and every piece of litter on the ground is scrutinized.
> 
> So now i ask the questions: Where was the Boston PD? Why didn't they secure this event? Aren't they given millions of dollars annually to prevent this sort of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Boston about five years ago. We were on our way to Quincy Market when I noticed a suitcase by itself. Now here in the CT/NYC area we are told if you see something (suspicious)say something,so I found a cop and told him. He looked at me like I was nuts and just said OK and went back to what he was doing. In NYC the cop would have said show me now. I don't think they are as vigilant in Boston as they are in NYC. After today they will be I'm sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In our slumber of arrogance and false sense of security, we will always need something to open our eyes.
Click to expand...


Open our eyes and do what? Asking for more TSA organizations to further curb our freedoms? That's what happened after 9/11. Everybody wanted to be safe, so they cried for an iron wall. Problem is, they started having issues themselves getting through it as well over time.


----------



## Gracie

They can check my bag anytime they want to. I have nothing to hide. If it helps keep everyone in the USA safer...then by all means, be my guest to check.

But that's me.


----------



## Katzndogz

AceRothstein said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this attack did nothing else it absolutely shined a very bright light on the extent of division in the country and answer the question of whether or not it will survive intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> When we were attacked on 9/11, nearly the entire country was behind Bush.  When we are attacked now, many righties attack Obama instead of supporting him.  Most of the righties are showing their true colors.
Click to expand...


Absolutely and obama earned every bit of it too.  He is pond scum but not as intelligent.


----------



## Againsheila

Gracie said:


> They can check my bag anytime they want to. I have nothing to hide. If it helps keep everyone in the USA safer...then by all means, be my guest to check.
> 
> But that's me.



"Those who give up freedom for security deserve neither."  Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Article 15

AceRothstein said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this attack did nothing else it absolutely shined a very bright light on the extent of division in the country and answer the question of whether or not it will survive intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> When we were attacked on 9/11, nearly the entire country was behind Bush.  When we are attacked now, many righties attack Obama instead of supporting him.  Most of the righties are showing their true colors.
Click to expand...


I enlisted in reaction to 9/11.

Look at how the Katzndogz and Big Gay Ern's of the country react to this.

Patriotic American's my ass.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Cowman said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Boston about five years ago. We were on our way to Quincy Market when I noticed a suitcase by itself. Now here in the CT/NYC area we are told if you see something (suspicious)say something,so I found a cop and told him. He looked at me like I was nuts and just said OK and went back to what he was doing. In NYC the cop would have said show me now. I don't think they are as vigilant in Boston as they are in NYC. After today they will be I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In our slumber of arrogance and false sense of security, we will always need something to open our eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open our eyes and do what? Asking for more TSA organizations to further curb our freedoms? That's what happened after 9/11. Everybody wanted to be safe, so they cried for an iron wall. Problem is, they started having issues themselves getting through it as well over time.
Click to expand...


No. Those who are willing to give up a essential liberty for safety deserve neither liberty nor safety (Benjamin Franklin?) But then again, when was the last time we had a group of terrorists run a plane into a building after that? Hey here's an idea, restrict the TSA to the powers it had right after 9/11! It's seems to have worked up until now.

So how do we keep our country safe? There can be no such thing as "absolute liberty" or "absolute safety". But we have to strike a balance between the two. I am not advocating that anyone be stripped of their rights. But if you take a flight somewhere, you'll sure as heck be happy that such security measures got you home also.


----------



## Katzndogz

All these war vets and not one of them has noticed.

Two bombs 130 people hurt and only three killed.  The bombs were not designed to kill but blow legs off.  Low level flying schrapnel.  Just like the IEDs in Afganistan.  The bombs exploded down and out.   That's bomb design.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Gracie said:


> They can check my bag anytime they want to. I have nothing to hide. If it helps keep everyone in the USA safer...then by all means, be my guest to check.
> 
> But that's me.



how far will you go 

how much freedom will you give up 

to help keep us safe

will you allow the cops to search your home 

would you allow the government to control 

what books you can read 

how about listening in on your phone calls

or searching your bank accounts


----------



## candycorn

Galnuc said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once bitten, twice shy.
> 
> Have you heard the latest about how they're going to be checking everyone's bags and backpacks in Boston?  We've completely lost our freedom.  The terrorists won after 9/11, we are the ones who lost our freedom with the TSA and the patriot act, this is just going to put us that much more over the line into  a fascist state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag checks...how terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are going to start checking bags on the street, I am going to start saving up my money to leave the country. I won't live in a country where a low IQ ape has the authority to violate my personal space and possessions the minute I walk out the door.
Click to expand...


Gotta do what you've gotta do I guess.  I think you'd feel right at home with low IQ apes however.


----------



## Gracie

jon_berzerk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can check my bag anytime they want to. I have nothing to hide. If it helps keep everyone in the USA safer...then by all means, be my guest to check.
> 
> But that's me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how far will you go
> 
> how much freedom will you give up
> 
> to help keep us safe
> 
> will you allow the cops to search your home
> 
> would you allow the government to control
> 
> what books you can read
> 
> how about listening in on your phone calls
> 
> or searching your bank accounts
Click to expand...


No
No
No
No

But, if I chose to use a service, i.e. airline, then I have to go by their rules. Otherwise....drive. Flying in a plane is not a right. You want to use their service? Go by their rules. If I go to a ballpark and they want to check my bags? Fine. If I go in a mall and have packages with me from another mall or even a huge purse and they want to check it? Fine. I am entering their mall. I go by their rules. Or...I don't go to their mall at all. My choice.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Gracie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can check my bag anytime they want to. I have nothing to hide. If it helps keep everyone in the USA safer...then by all means, be my guest to check.
> 
> But that's me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how far will you go
> 
> how much freedom will you give up
> 
> to help keep us safe
> 
> will you allow the cops to search your home
> 
> would you allow the government to control
> 
> what books you can read
> 
> how about listening in on your phone calls
> 
> or searching your bank accounts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No
> No
> No
> No
> 
> But, if I chose to use a service, i.e. airline, then I have to go by their rules. Otherwise....drive. Flying in a plane is not a right. You want to use their service? Go by their rules. If I go to a ballpark and they want to check my bags? Fine. If I go in a mall and have packages with me from another mall or even a huge purse and they want to check it? Fine. I am entering their mall. I go by their rules. Or...I don't go to their mall at all. My choice.
Click to expand...


i dont use their services 

personally i drive 

i do however have a pilots license and medical 

so i do fly but only for fun


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Gracie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can check my bag anytime they want to. I have nothing to hide. If it helps keep everyone in the USA safer...then by all means, be my guest to check.
> 
> But that's me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how far will you go
> 
> how much freedom will you give up
> 
> to help keep us safe
> 
> will you allow the cops to search your home
> 
> would you allow the government to control
> 
> what books you can read
> 
> how about listening in on your phone calls
> 
> or searching your bank accounts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No
> No
> No
> No
> 
> But, if I chose to use a service, i.e. airline, then I have to go by their rules. Otherwise....drive. Flying in a plane is not a right. You want to use their service? Go by their rules. If I go to a ballpark and they want to check my bags? Fine. If I go in a mall and have packages with me from another mall or even a huge purse and they want to check it? Fine. I am entering their mall. I go by their rules. Or...I don't go to their mall at all. My choice.
Click to expand...

TSA isn't just at air ports anymore.


----------



## Politico

Katzndogz said:


> All these war vets and not one of them has noticed.
> 
> Two bombs 130 people hurt and only three killed.  The bombs were not designed to kill but blow legs off.  Low level flying schrapnel.  Just like the IEDs in Afganistan.  The bombs exploded down and out.   That's bomb design.



No they were poorly executed. That's why so few died.


----------



## Doubletap

The media hounds will be all over the Boston bombing.
Obama will likely recall Rahm never let a good crisis go to waste Emanuel and try to slide gun control through in the frenzy.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Doubletap said:


> The media hounds will be all over the Boston bombing.
> Obama will likely recall Rahm &#8220;never let a good crisis go to waste&#8221; Emanuel and try to slide gun control through in the frenzy.



That's utterly retarded. How is a bombing going to lead to gun control? That's like thinking there would be major restrictions on cars because a plane flew into the World Trade Centers.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Politico said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> All these war vets and not one of them has noticed.
> 
> Two bombs 130 people hurt and only three killed.  The bombs were not designed to kill but blow legs off.  Low level flying schrapnel.  Just like the IEDs in Afganistan.  The bombs exploded down and out.   That's bomb design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they were poorly executed. That's why so few died.
Click to expand...


It all depends on what the objective was if it was poorly executed.


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this attack did nothing else it absolutely shined a very bright light on the extent of division in the country and answer the question of whether or not it will survive intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> When we were attacked on 9/11, nearly the entire country was behind Bush.  When we are attacked now, many righties attack Obama instead of supporting him.  Most of the righties are showing their true colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once bitten, twice shy.
> 
> Have you heard the latest about how they're going to be checking everyone's bags and backpacks in Boston?  We've completely lost our freedom.  The terrorists won after 9/11, we are the ones who lost our freedom with the TSA and the patriot act, this is just going to put us that much more over the line into  a fascist state.
Click to expand...



Put a hold on the hyperbole. Additional security in the wake of a bombing that killed 3 and injured 140 is not "fascist"  and it doesn't mean we have lost our freedom. Stop being dramatic for the sake of being dramatic. There is plenty of real drama associated with the events of yesterday.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Unkotare said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> When we were attacked on 9/11, nearly the entire country was behind Bush.  When we are attacked now, many righties attack Obama instead of supporting him.  Most of the righties are showing their true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once bitten, twice shy.
> 
> Have you heard the latest about how they're going to be checking everyone's bags and backpacks in Boston?  We've completely lost our freedom.  The terrorists won after 9/11, we are the ones who lost our freedom with the TSA and the patriot act, this is just going to put us that much more over the line into  a fascist state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Put a hold on the hyperbole. Additional security in the wake of a bombing that killed 3 and injured 140 is not "fascist"  and it doesn't mean we have lost our freedom. Stop being dramatic for the sake of being dramatic. There is plenty of real drama associated with the events of yesterday.
Click to expand...

How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?


----------



## Unkotare

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once bitten, twice shy.
> 
> Have you heard the latest about how they're going to be checking everyone's bags and backpacks in Boston?  We've completely lost our freedom.  The terrorists won after 9/11, we are the ones who lost our freedom with the TSA and the patriot act, this is just going to put us that much more over the line into  a fascist state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a hold on the hyperbole. Additional security in the wake of a bombing that killed 3 and injured 140 is not "fascist"  and it doesn't mean we have lost our freedom. Stop being dramatic for the sake of being dramatic. There is plenty of real drama associated with the events of yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
> After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
> Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?
Click to expand...



They probably did. Thousands and thousands of people walk all up and down the street there on race day. Anyone could have walked in with a backpack and dropped something in trash cans on the sidewalk.


----------



## eots

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once bitten, twice shy.
> 
> Have you heard the latest about how they're going to be checking everyone's bags and backpacks in Boston?  We've completely lost our freedom.  The terrorists won after 9/11, we are the ones who lost our freedom with the TSA and the patriot act, this is just going to put us that much more over the line into  a fascist state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a hold on the hyperbole. Additional security in the wake of a bombing that killed 3 and injured 140 is not "fascist"  and it doesn't mean we have lost our freedom. Stop being dramatic for the sake of being dramatic. There is plenty of real drama associated with the events of yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
> After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
> Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?
Click to expand...


No doubt I worked for a time as a guard and it was just your basic event stuff and something like checking for parked cars that seemed out of place, bags left unattended  checking in garbage cans around the finish line or stage area would almost go without saying...and then if the had actually received warnings it boggles the mind no one would notice someone placing bombs in multiple locations


----------



## TemplarKormac

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once bitten, twice shy.
> 
> Have you heard the latest about how they're going to be checking everyone's bags and backpacks in Boston?  We've completely lost our freedom.  The terrorists won after 9/11, we are the ones who lost our freedom with the TSA and the patriot act, this is just going to put us that much more over the line into  a fascist state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a hold on the hyperbole. Additional security in the wake of a bombing that killed 3 and injured 140 is not "fascist"  and it doesn't mean we have lost our freedom. Stop being dramatic for the sake of being dramatic. There is plenty of real drama associated with the events of yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
> After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
> Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. *Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?*
Click to expand...


What if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Unkotare said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put a hold on the hyperbole. Additional security in the wake of a bombing that killed 3 and injured 140 is not "fascist"  and it doesn't mean we have lost our freedom. Stop being dramatic for the sake of being dramatic. There is plenty of real drama associated with the events of yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
> After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
> Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They probably did. Thousands and thousands of people walk all up and down the street there on race day. Anyone could have walked in with a backpack and dropped something in trash cans on the sidewalk.
Click to expand...


There were two time bombs to go off at a certain time. You don't just carry those things around and drop them like trash. They can go off while their being carried around. You place the bomb and set the  time.


----------



## eots

TemplarKormac said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put a hold on the hyperbole. Additional security in the wake of a bombing that killed 3 and injured 140 is not "fascist"  and it doesn't mean we have lost our freedom. Stop being dramatic for the sake of being dramatic. There is plenty of real drama associated with the events of yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
> After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
> Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. *Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?
Click to expand...


simple logic.. reasonably diligent patrols would have spotted this.. no question


----------



## bigrebnc1775

TemplarKormac said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put a hold on the hyperbole. Additional security in the wake of a bombing that killed 3 and injured 140 is not "fascist"  and it doesn't mean we have lost our freedom. Stop being dramatic for the sake of being dramatic. There is plenty of real drama associated with the events of yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
> After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
> Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. *Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?
Click to expand...


What if obama had been there, don't you think things would have turned out differently?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eots said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
> After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
> Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. *Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> simple logic.. reasonably diligent patrols would have spotted this.. no question
Click to expand...


Way to much to ask for. Now if their had been an old grand mother or a little six years old DHS would have been all over this.


----------



## eots

bigrebnc1775 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
> After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
> Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. *Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if obama had been there, don't you think things would have turned out differently?
Click to expand...


dude I swear if the shitty event security I worked for was put in charge of securing the stage area it would have turned out diffrently


----------



## TemplarKormac

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
> After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
> Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably did. Thousands and thousands of people walk all up and down the street there on race day. Anyone could have walked in with a backpack and dropped something in trash cans on the sidewalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were two time bombs to go off at a certain time. You don't just carry those things around and drop them like trash. They can go off while their being carried around. You place the bomb and set the  time.
Click to expand...


Actually these bombs were remotely detonated, they were IED's. That's why all cell phone service was shut down for the entire city. There were no timers, no wires, no way of knowing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

TemplarKormac said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> They probably did. Thousands and thousands of people walk all up and down the street there on race day. Anyone could have walked in with a backpack and dropped something in trash cans on the sidewalk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were two time bombs to go off at a certain time. You don't just carry those things around and drop them like trash. They can go off while their being carried around. You place the bomb and set the  time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually these bombs were remotely detonated, they were IED's. That's why all cell phone service was shut down for the entire city. There were no timers, no wires, no way of knowing.
Click to expand...


I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure they were time bombs.


----------



## Politico

Actually no one knows how they were detonated yet. No one knows anything other than it was a piss poor execution.


----------



## Doubletap

BallsBrunswick said:


> Doubletap said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hounds will be all over the Boston bombing.
> Obama will likely recall Rahm never let a good crisis go to waste Emanuel and try to slide gun control through in the frenzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's utterly retarded. How is a bombing going to lead to gun control? That's like thinking there would be major restrictions on cars because a plane flew into the World Trade Centers.
Click to expand...


Ask Obama.


----------



## TemplarKormac

bigrebnc1775 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
> After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
> Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. *Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if obama had been there, don't you think things would have turned out differently?
Click to expand...


What if John F. Kennedy had the top down on his convertible, would things have turned out differently? What if this, what if that. No. I don't think Obama would have been allowed in such a densely populated area, too many risks to the President. 

What if Boston Police had been less complacent? Would things have turned out differently? Perhaps, but they are not to blame.  

What if the DHS didn't do it's job at all? The undetonated bombs may have been left in their original locations to go off and cause even more death and destruction. We can go on about who didn't do what, but it doesn't change the fact that more people could have died.


----------



## TemplarKormac

bigrebnc1775 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were two time bombs to go off at a certain time. You don't just carry those things around and drop them like trash. They can go off while their being carried around. You place the bomb and set the  time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually these bombs were remotely detonated, they were IED's. That's why all cell phone service was shut down for the entire city. There were no timers, no wires, no way of knowing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure they were time bombs.
Click to expand...


Hmm, there's only one way to know. We must wait for further information.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

TemplarKormac said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if obama had been there, don't you think things would have turned out differently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if John F. Kennedy had the top down on his convertible, would things have turned out differently? What if this, what if that. No. I don't think Obama would have been allowed in such a densely populated area, too many risks to the President.
> 
> What if Boston Police had been less complacent? Would things have turned out differently? Perhaps, but they are not to blame.
> 
> What if the DHS didn't do it's job at all? The undetonated bombs may have been left in their original locations to go off and cause even more death and destruction. We can go on about who didn't do what, but it doesn't change the fact that more people could have died.
Click to expand...


The what if is what DHS get's paid to do, remember that. They failed.


----------



## eots

templarkormac said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> they probably did. Thousands and thousands of people walk all up and down the street there on race day. Anyone could have walked in with a backpack and dropped something in trash cans on the sidewalk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were two time bombs to go off at a certain time. You don't just carry those things around and drop them like trash. They can go off while their being carried around. You place the bomb and set the  time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually these bombs were remotely detonated, they were ied's. That's why all cell phone service was shut down for the entire city. There were no timers, no wires, no way of knowing.
Click to expand...


yes there is.. There would be a known number and location of garbage containers especially at he main staging area..the items in these cans are going to be ones typical to such events...99% of it will be  loose paper and plastics  and light with nothing resembling a package .part of the guards round s are to check this cans regularly on his patrol with a "stick" giving a quick look for any kind of object resembling a package with any weight to it


----------



## bigrebnc1775

TemplarKormac said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually these bombs were remotely detonated, they were IED's. That's why all cell phone service was shut down for the entire city. There were no timers, no wires, no way of knowing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure they were time bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, there's only one way to know. We must wait for further information.
Click to expand...


I will say that a remotely detonated bomb is very unstable too many cell phones could make it go off before it was supposed to.


----------



## Unkotare

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
> After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
> Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably did. Thousands and thousands of people walk all up and down the street there on race day. Anyone could have walked in with a backpack and dropped something in trash cans on the sidewalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were two time bombs to go off at a certain time. You don't just carry those things around and drop them like trash. They can go off while their being carried around. You place the bomb and set the  time.
Click to expand...




Or leave them somewhere and then set them off via cell phone. That's why cell service was cut off in the area after the blasts.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Unkotare said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> They probably did. Thousands and thousands of people walk all up and down the street there on race day. Anyone could have walked in with a backpack and dropped something in trash cans on the sidewalk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were two time bombs to go off at a certain time. You don't just carry those things around and drop them like trash. They can go off while their being carried around. You place the bomb and set the  time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or leave them somewhere and then set them off via cell phone. That's why cell service was cut off in the area after the blasts.
Click to expand...


You do realize remotely detonated bombs can be set off with more than just the bombers phone? That large of a crowd too many phones could make the bomb go off before it was supposed to.


----------



## Unkotare

eots said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
> After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
> Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. *Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> simple logic.. reasonably diligent patrols would have spotted this.. no question
Click to expand...



There obviously is a question. Maybe you don't appreciate how crowded and fluid that area is there by the finish line on race day.


----------



## Unkotare

bigrebnc1775 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
> After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
> Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. *Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if obama had been there, don't you think things would have turned out differently?
Click to expand...



The President wouldn't have been there because it is too hard to restrict access from every possible direction.


----------



## LoudMcCloud

Here come the drones!  Here come the drones.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Unkotare said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if obama had been there, don't you think things would have turned out differently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President wouldn't have been there because it is too hard to restrict access from every possible direction.
Click to expand...


That's horse shit


----------



## Unkotare

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were two time bombs to go off at a certain time. You don't just carry those things around and drop them like trash. They can go off while their being carried around. You place the bomb and set the  time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or leave them somewhere and then set them off via cell phone. That's why cell service was cut off in the area after the blasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize remotely detonated bombs can be set off with more than just the bombers phone? That large of a crowd too many phones could make the bomb go off before it was supposed to.
Click to expand...




Don't argue with me. That is why they cut off cell phone service in the area. They are still investigating all this, so no one knows exactly what kind of bombs they were at this point.


----------



## Unkotare

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if obama had been there, don't you think things would have turned out differently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The President wouldn't have been there because it is too hard to restrict access from every possible direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's horse shit
Click to expand...




You ever been there at the finish line on race day?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Unkotare said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or leave them somewhere and then set them off via cell phone. That's why cell service was cut off in the area after the blasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize remotely detonated bombs can be set off with more than just the bombers phone? That large of a crowd too many phones could make the bomb go off before it was supposed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't argue with me. That is why they cut off cell phone service in the area. They are still investigating all this, so no one knows exactly what kind of bombs they were at this point.
Click to expand...

Cell phone service was not cut off.
Boston cellphone service remains up - Salon.com
Y
Now you aren't understanding what I am saying. the bomber would not have used a remotely detonated bomb with all those cell phones in that area.


----------



## TemplarKormac

bigrebnc1775 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure they were time bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, there's only one way to know. We must wait for further information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will say that a remotely detonated bomb is very unstable too many cell phones could make it go off before it was supposed to.
Click to expand...


True enough. I'm searching for answers though, I hate jumping to conclusions. We will simply have to find out the particulars as information becomes available.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Unkotare said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President wouldn't have been there because it is too hard to restrict access from every possible direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's horse shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever been there at the finish line on race day?
Click to expand...


Have you ever seen obama walking out in the open?


----------



## Unkotare

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize remotely detonated bombs can be set off with more than just the bombers phone? That large of a crowd too many phones could make the bomb go off before it was supposed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't argue with me. That is why they cut off cell phone service in the area. They are still investigating all this, so no one knows exactly what kind of bombs they were at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cell phone service was not cut off.
Click to expand...




It may be back up now, but it was.


----------



## Unkotare

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Now you aren't understanding what I am saying. the bomber would not have used a remotely detonated bomb with all those cell phones in that area.




No, YOU aren't understanding. Nobody knows for sure at this point, but investigators are going on that likely possibility.


----------



## Unkotare

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's horse shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever been there at the finish line on race day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen obama walking out in the open?
Click to expand...



Don't answer a question with a question.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Unkotare said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't argue with me. That is why they cut off cell phone service in the area. They are still investigating all this, so no one knows exactly what kind of bombs they were at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Cell phone service was not cut off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be back up now, but it was.
Click to expand...

From my link that you didn't quote from my post



> But officials with Verizon Wireless and Sprint Nextel said there had been no such requests.


----------



## Unkotare

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cell phone service was not cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be back up now, but it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my link that you didn't quote from my post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But officials with Verizon Wireless and Sprint Nextel said there had been no such requests.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Local officials were on the local news shortly after the blasts indicating that it was cut off. Maybe cell towers in the immediate area were disabled on the spot without waiting to tell providers. Maybe some sort of signal block was generated within the area. I don't know those details.


----------



## Ravi

Reported that it isn't known if the bombs were in garbage cans or mail boxes.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives have such a small dick that this is their biggest fear in the wave of a goddamn terrorist attack? Shut up idiots, it's retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but your idiot Chris Matthews has already done it.   speaking of sick fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liars gotta lie.
Click to expand...

^^^Ohhhhh, the fuckin' irony on this one!

Too damn funny

Btw, you just lied again, pete.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Unkotare said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may be back up now, but it was.
> 
> 
> 
> From my link that you didn't quote from my post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But officials with Verizon Wireless and Sprint Nextel said there had been no such requests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Local officials were on the local news shortly after the blasts indicating that it was cut off. Maybe cell towers in the immediate area were disabled on the spot without waiting to tell providers. Maybe some sort of signal block was generated within the area. I don't know those details.
Click to expand...


It would be the provider who shut off the service, and it was the provider who said no request was made.


----------



## eots

unkotare said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> templarkormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> what if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simple logic.. Reasonably diligent patrols would have spotted this.. No question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there obviously is a question. Maybe you don't appreciate how crowded and fluid that area is there by the finish line on race day.
Click to expand...


Yes I do.. Because I have done event security you are not trying to watch the crowd the crowd is like a herd of cattle....you look for the unusual not the usual..


----------



## Unkotare

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my link that you didn't quote from my post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local officials were on the local news shortly after the blasts indicating that it was cut off. Maybe cell towers in the immediate area were disabled on the spot without waiting to tell providers. Maybe some sort of signal block was generated within the area. I don't know those details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be the provider who shut off the service, and it was the provider who said no request was made.
Click to expand...



Thank you for completely ignoring what I posted.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Unkotare said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Local officials were on the local news shortly after the blasts indicating that it was cut off. Maybe cell towers in the immediate area were disabled on the spot without waiting to tell providers. Maybe some sort of signal block was generated within the area. I don't know those details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be the provider who shut off the service, and it was the provider who said no request was made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for completely ignoring what I posted.
Click to expand...


I didn't ignore what you said because your are mistaken.


----------



## Ravi

eots said:


> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> simple logic.. Reasonably diligent patrols would have spotted this.. No question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there obviously is a question. Maybe you don't appreciate how crowded and fluid that area is there by the finish line on race day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do.. Because I have done event security you are not trying to watch the crowd the crowd is like a herd of cattle....you look for the unusual not the usual..
Click to expand...

Maybe if you bitch loud enough we will get to a point where any free event is no longer free and in fact every person attending will be assigned a cop or other security official to watch them. And I suppose the cops and security officials will need someone to watch them as well.

Heck let's just stop having events period. Look at eots agitating for a police state. And bugger is right behind him.


----------



## TemplarKormac

mememe said:


> "*The Boston Globe announced that there would be a controlled explosion today as a part of police bomb squad drill. Fascinatingly this happened concurrently to today's bombing.*
> 
> Here is the link to the Boston Globe's announcement on Twitter. I have verified it myself and am providing a link. Announcement is timestamped."
> 
> https://twitter.com/BostonGlobe/status/323886879453892609
> 
> *Part of the intrigue is the trend of police anti-terror drills happening at the exact same time as actual terror attacks occurring. This was the case on 9/11/2001 as well.*



You do realize how full of shit you are, right?


----------



## Unkotare

eots said:


> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> simple logic.. Reasonably diligent patrols would have spotted this.. No question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there obviously is a question. Maybe you don't appreciate how crowded and fluid that area is there by the finish line on race day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do.. Because I have done event security you are not trying to watch the crowd the crowd is like a herd of cattle....you look for the unusual not the usual..
Click to expand...



And you realize how many people walk around with backpacks in a college town like Boston?


----------



## SanTropez

ALL POLICE DEPARTMENTS have the ability to kill cell phone service in a limited area with jammers. They've all got the legal ability to do it in an emergency situation too. No fisa needed. A cell phone can detonate an IED, so they shut them down while the first responders go in.

My opine: domestic radicals - it's April/May and the civil disobedience groups worldwide are most active during that timeframe.


----------



## Unkotare

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be the provider who shut off the service, and it was the provider who said no request was made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for completely ignoring what I posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ignore what you said because your are mistaken.
Click to expand...



You obviously don't know that. I'm not sure why you feel the need to posture as if you know for sure things that you can't at this point.


----------



## eots

unkotare said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> there obviously is a question. Maybe you don't appreciate how crowded and fluid that area is there by the finish line on race day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i do.. Because i have done event security you are not trying to watch the crowd the crowd is like a herd of cattle....you look for the unusual not the usual..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you realize how many people walk around with backpacks in a college town like boston?
Click to expand...


how many walking around the finish line dropping off packages in several receceptacles??


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> there obviously is a question. Maybe you don't appreciate how crowded and fluid that area is there by the finish line on race day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do.. Because I have done event security you are not trying to watch the crowd the crowd is like a herd of cattle....you look for the unusual not the usual..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if you bitch loud enough we will get to a point where any free event is no longer free and in fact every person attending will be assigned a cop or other security official to watch them. And I suppose the cops and security officials will need someone to watch them as well.
> 
> Heck let's just stop having events period. Look at eots agitating for a police state. And bugger is right behind him.
Click to expand...

Billions of dollars wasted. DHS should be shut down. Hows that?


----------



## eots

ravi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> there obviously is a question. Maybe you don't appreciate how crowded and fluid that area is there by the finish line on race day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i do.. Because i have done event security you are not trying to watch the crowd the crowd is like a herd of cattle....you look for the unusual not the usual..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe if you bitch loud enough we will get to a point where any free event is no longer free and in fact every person attending will be assigned a cop or other security official to watch them. And i suppose the cops and security officials will need someone to watch them as well.
> 
> Heck let's just stop having events period. Look at eots agitating for a police state. And bugger is right behind him.
Click to expand...


thats your fantasy scenario not mine..the start and finish line of an event can be secured without charging for the event or needing a guard for every person ..like i said you dont watch the crowd they are a herd and basically move and act like one..you watch the key areas ..you watch those peopel separate from the crowd or acting independently from the crowd


----------



## SanTropez

Nothing has been wasted. That's a bad attitude.


Large events are managed the best way possible, but some turkey can always slip in (obviously) as they did in Boston. Nothing is ever 100% secure.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

SanTropez said:


> Nothing has been wasted. That's a bad attitude.
> 
> 
> Large events are managed the best way possible, but some turkey can always slip in (obviously) as they did in Boston. Nothing is ever 100% secure.



That's total bullshit DHS failed their job.


----------



## eots

santropez said:


> nothing has been wasted. That's a bad attitude.
> 
> 
> Large events are managed the best way possible, but some turkey can always slip in (obviously) as they did in boston. Nothing is ever 100% secure.



it might not be secure for every possibility but it can be reasonable secure from multiple devices being placed in multiple receptacles in a relatively small area


----------



## Ravi

I doubt DHS was even involved in the Boston marathon security and I know for a fact that you'd be peeing your pants in fear if they had been.


----------



## Unkotare

eots said:


> ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i do.. Because i have done event security you are not trying to watch the crowd the crowd is like a herd of cattle....you look for the unusual not the usual..
> 
> 
> 
> maybe if you bitch loud enough we will get to a point where any free event is no longer free and in fact every person attending will be assigned a cop or other security official to watch them. And i suppose the cops and security officials will need someone to watch them as well.
> 
> Heck let's just stop having events period. Look at eots agitating for a police state. And bugger is right behind him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats your fantasy scenario not mine..the start and finish line of an event can be secured without charging for the event or needing a guard for every person ..like i said you dont watch the crowd they are a herd and basically move and act like one..you watch the key areas ..you watch those peopel separate from the crowd or acting independently from the crowd
Click to expand...



Why the need to Monday Morning Quarterback?


----------



## Ravi

eots said:


> ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i do.. Because i have done event security you are not trying to watch the crowd the crowd is like a herd of cattle....you look for the unusual not the usual..
> 
> 
> 
> maybe if you bitch loud enough we will get to a point where any free event is no longer free and in fact every person attending will be assigned a cop or other security official to watch them. And i suppose the cops and security officials will need someone to watch them as well.
> 
> Heck let's just stop having events period. Look at eots agitating for a police state. And bugger is right behind him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats your fantasy scenario not mine..the start and finish line of an event can be secured without charging for the event or needing a guard for every person ..like i said you dont watch the crowd they are a herd and basically move and act like one..you watch the key areas ..you watch those peopel separate from the crowd or acting independently from the crowd
Click to expand...

You don't know what you're talking about. A lot of the spectators on the route set up to hang out for hours and there is no way, without assigning a cop per person, that every bad thing can be prevented. But you want the government to make things different, don't you little boy? Your vast experience working security at boy band concerts is laughable.


----------



## eots

Ravi said:


> I doubt DHS was even involved in the Boston marathon security and I know for a fact that you'd be peeing your pants in fear if they had been.



after  doing event security at large punk shows I doubt doing marathon security would Be very scary


----------



## eots

ravi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe if you bitch loud enough we will get to a point where any free event is no longer free and in fact every person attending will be assigned a cop or other security official to watch them. And i suppose the cops and security officials will need someone to watch them as well.
> 
> Heck let's just stop having events period. Look at eots agitating for a police state. And bugger is right behind him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats your fantasy scenario not mine..the start and finish line of an event can be secured without charging for the event or needing a guard for every person ..like i said you dont watch the crowd they are a herd and basically move and act like one..you watch the key areas ..you watch those peopel separate from the crowd or acting independently from the crowd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't know what you're talking about. A lot of the spectators on the route set up to hang out for hours and there is no way, without assigning a cop per person, that every bad thing can be prevented. But you want the government to make things different, don't you little boy? Your vast experience working security at boy band concerts is laughable.
Click to expand...


i never said ever bad thing could be prevented.. I said the area should be secure enough someone cant walk around with a bag of bombs placing them in garbage cans unoticed


----------



## eots

unkotare said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe if you bitch loud enough we will get to a point where any free event is no longer free and in fact every person attending will be assigned a cop or other security official to watch them. And i suppose the cops and security officials will need someone to watch them as well.
> 
> Heck let's just stop having events period. Look at eots agitating for a police state. And bugger is right behind him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats your fantasy scenario not mine..the start and finish line of an event can be secured without charging for the event or needing a guard for every person ..like i said you dont watch the crowd they are a herd and basically move and act like one..you watch the key areas ..you watch those peopel separate from the crowd or acting independently from the crowd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why the need to monday morning quarterback?
Click to expand...


because there are big and far reaching consequences for these failings of security


----------



## TemplarKormac

Ravi said:


> I doubt DHS was even involved in the Boston marathon security and I know for a fact that you'd be peeing your pants in fear if they had been.



This is correct. The DHS played no part in security. Such security duties are left at the state and local level. They responded immediately and began assisting the Boston Police Department in their investigations, along with the FBI, National Guard and state police. In my city at least, security for large events is provided by the local police department, and a few state police officers. You don't see anyone from the National Guard or DHS there.


----------



## eots

I would most certainly looking at be firing who ever was in charge of securing the finishing line area


----------



## Unkotare

eots said:


> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats your fantasy scenario not mine..the start and finish line of an event can be secured without charging for the event or needing a guard for every person ..like i said you dont watch the crowd they are a herd and basically move and act like one..you watch the key areas ..you watch those peopel separate from the crowd or acting independently from the crowd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why the need to monday morning quarterback?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because there are big and far reaching consequences for these failings of security
Click to expand...



And for some reason you want to boast that if YOU had been in charge there is no way this could have happened?


----------



## Ravi

TemplarKormac said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt DHS was even involved in the Boston marathon security and I know for a fact that you'd be peeing your pants in fear if they had been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is correct. The DHS played no part in security. Such security duties are left at the state and local level. They responded immediately and began assisting the Boston Police Department in their investigations, along with the FBI, National Guard and state police. In my city at least, security for large events is provided by the local police department, and a few state police officers. You don't see anyone from the National Guard or DHS there.
Click to expand...


Right, and there is no reason for the federal government to take over security details from the locals as bugger and eots want them to do.


----------



## eots

ravi said:


> templarkormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> i doubt dhs was even involved in the boston marathon security and i know for a fact that you'd be peeing your pants in fear if they had been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is correct. The dhs played no part in security. Such security duties are left at the state and local level. They responded immediately and began assisting the boston police department in their investigations, along with the fbi, national guard and state police. In my city at least, security for large events is provided by the local police department, and a few state police officers. You don't see anyone from the national guard or dhs there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right, and there is no reason for the federal government to take over security details from the locals as bugger and eots want them to do.
Click to expand...


I could careless who does it as long as they do an exceptional job of it..


----------



## eots

unkotare said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> why the need to monday morning quarterback?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because there are big and far reaching consequences for these failings of security
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and for some reason you want to boast that if you had been in charge there is no way this could have happened?
Click to expand...


if i did i would hold my firm accountable..


----------



## eots

If anyone was put in charge of securing the main event area from possible terrorist threats they clearly failed


----------



## t_polkow

The 26th mile of the race had been dedicated to the Newtown NRA victims .More and more It's pointing to home grown Right wing terrorists.






'You can't go anywhere': Newtown runner's wife speaks - U.S. News


----------



## SanTropez

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SanTropez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing has been wasted. That's a bad attitude.
> 
> 
> Large events are managed the best way possible, but some turkey can always slip in (obviously) as they did in Boston. Nothing is ever 100% secure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's total bullshit DHS failed their job.
Click to expand...




I can see you were born under the swamp because you know nothing of consequence.
You failed at YOUR JOB to be informed about who does what in these circumstances.

THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS 100% SECURITY ANYWHERE OR ANYTIME.


----------



## SanTropez

eots said:


> santropez said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing has been wasted. That's a bad attitude.
> 
> 
> Large events are managed the best way possible, but some turkey can always slip in (obviously) as they did in boston. Nothing is ever 100% secure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it might not be secure for every possibility but it can be reasonable secure from multiple devices being placed in multiple receptacles in a relatively small area
Click to expand...



Yeah. But have you ever been to a race or marathon? I've been to lots. There are "DISPOSABLE" cardboard trash cans with plastic liners. So many people are milling around that one can't watch everybody. But they are collecting videos of people taking pix and will be accessing all the city's cameras. Boston has more cameras than NYC I think.


----------



## editec

Security in that area would not be possible unless they completely change the nature of the venue.

If you've ever been to the Boston Marathon there you'd understand how nearly  impossible it would be to truly secure the area.

I mean you could secure it, but then there'd be nobody at the finish line.


There are spectators along the whole 26 miles of that race and the last few blocks down from MASS AVE on Boyleston Street is a teaming mass of humanity.


----------



## SanTropez

Ravi said:


> I doubt DHS was even involved in the Boston marathon security and I know for a fact that you'd be peeing your pants in fear if they had been.





DHS is ALWAYS involved in large sporting events like SuperBowl, Boston Marathon, NYC Marathon, etc. Standard procedure along with all the other state & local law enforcement people.


----------



## SanTropez

editec said:


> Security in that area would not be possible unless they completely change the nature of the venue.
> 
> If you've ever been to the Boston Marathon there you'd understand how nearly  impossible it would be to truly secure the area.
> 
> I mean you could secure it, but then there'd be nobody at the finish line.
> 
> 
> There are spectators along the whole 26 miles of that race and the last few blocks down from MASS AVE on Boyleston Street is a teaming mass of humanity.





Well that's what I said basically. You can "reasonably secure" an event, but nothing is ever 100% locked down or we'd be in prison.


----------



## Indofred

eots said:


> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i do.. Because i have done event security you are not trying to watch the crowd the crowd is like a herd of cattle....you look for the unusual not the usual..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you realize how many people walk around with backpacks in a college town like boston?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how many walking around the finish line dropping off packages in several receceptacles??
Click to expand...


Thousands, or the streets would be lined with rubbish.
Get real.
You have a large, mobile crowd of people, many away from home so carrying backpacks.
A large number will toss things in bins and there's little of no chance of knowing who, as cameras will not be able to see through the crowd to something at waist height.
Unless the area is gated, with security checks as you go in, it's an easy target for a murderous idiot.

Newspapers/press seem to be printing whatever they fancy.
3 dead or 12 dead.
BBC News - FBI probes deadly Boston Marathon 'terror' blasts


> three people dead and at least 140 injured.



Authorities ID person of interest as Saudi national in marathon bombings, under guard at Boston hospital - NYPOST.com


> 12 DEAD, 50 INJURED AFTER 2 EXPLOSIONS ROCK BOSTON MARATHON



A Saudi national has been arrested
20 Year Old Arab Arrested For Boston Explosion | Blogging/Citizen Journalism
or is just a person of interest
Authorities ID person of interest as Saudi national in marathon bombings, under guard at Boston hospital - NYPOST.com
or not at all
Boston explosions: three dead, no arrests, no claims of responsibility | World news | guardian.co.uk


> Some news agencies had reported on Monday evening that a suspect in the explosions was under guard at a hospital in the city, but Boston police commissioner Edward Davis said the reports were "not true".



There is no real news as to who, just wild rumours and guess work.
Add a few politically motivated fools, and you have a pile of old tripe but few facts.


----------



## mudwhistle

t_polkow said:


> The 26th mile of the race had been dedicated to the Newtown NRA victims .More and more It's pointing to home grown Right wing terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'You can't go anywhere': Newtown runner's wife speaks - U.S. News



STFU. 

Nobody knows for sure yet. The first thing the left does is try to blame Americans and the first thing the right does is blame somebody outside of America. What does that tell you? Huh???

Personally I don't think anyone other than the folks at the marathon knew that the event was supposed to be some kind of Newtown dedication. And if so why would rightwingers want to harm the parents of the Sandyhook massacre? It's not their fault they're being used as pawns in yet another gun-grab attempt.


----------



## Sunni Man

mudwhistle said:


> Nobody knows for sure yet. The first thing the left does is try to blame Americans and the first thing the right does is blame somebody outside of America.


Ain't that the freakin truth........


----------



## Skull Pilot

Just more evidence that the fucking government cannot protect you.


----------



## JimH52

Suburban apartment seached...

7NEWS - Suburban apartment searched in Boston Marathon bombing case; 3 killed, about 130 hurt in blasts - News Story

No one knows yet who did this or what their motive was.  Please stiffle the conjecture.  I am sure as the days go forward, more details will come out.


----------



## JimH52

t_polkow said:


> The 26th mile of the race had been dedicated to the Newtown NRA victims .More and more It's pointing to home grown Right wing terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'You can't go anywhere': Newtown runner's wife speaks - U.S. News



You are assuming a lot there, friend.  I don't think we can come to any conclusion yet.  Just be patient and see where the facts go.  I do not agree with that assumption.  There are facts pointing to both foreign and also to domestic terror.  The only thing we know now, it was terror and it was a crude, yet well planned explosion.


----------



## mudwhistle

JimH52 said:


> t_polkow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 26th mile of the race had been dedicated to the Newtown NRA victims .More and more It's pointing to home grown Right wing terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'You can't go anywhere': Newtown runner's wife speaks - U.S. News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are assuming a lot there, friend.  I don't think we can come to any conclusion yet.  Just be patient and see where the facts go.  I do not agree with that assumption.  There are facts pointing to both foreign and also to domestic terror.  The only thing we know now, it was terror and it was a crude, yet well planned explosion.
Click to expand...


Some of these liberals think the NRA is like al Qaeda.


----------



## mudwhistle

Christians
Gun-owners
Tobacco users
The Tea Party
al Qaeda


They're all the same to Liberals.


----------



## JimH52

mudwhistle said:


> Christians
> Gun-owners
> Tobacco users
> The Tea Party
> al Qaeda
> 
> 
> They're all the same to Liberals.



Extremist on either the left or right would best serve themselves by being silent at moments like this.  Let the authorities do their job.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

mudwhistle said:


> Christians
> Gun-owners
> Tobacco users
> The Tea Party
> al Qaeda
> 
> 
> They're all the same to Liberals.


----------



## JimH52

Fox news is reporting that the apartment seached belongs to the "person of interest" in the hospital that authorities had been questioning.  I thought someone may have said he was a Saudi National.


----------



## Circe

I'm impressed how bad the reporting is.

Used to be the news media tried to get it right --- now they just try to get people locked into their feed and click-farming.

They said the JFK Library at Harvard was bombed: nope, just a small fire about the same time.

They said a Saudi national was arrested and under guard at a Boston hospital:  nope, no suspects at all, they say this morning.

They said FIVE more devices had been found: nope, none of that was true.


My rule is three days before they get it sorted out what's true and what's just fear-mongering, after any major news story. 

The media has figured out we want excitement more than truth, so they give us excitement and don't bother with truth.


----------



## Sunshine

According to CNN Obama won't even say the word 'terror.' 

Personally, I'm tired of the antiseptic way these things are reported.  We saw the WTC fall, but none of the carnage.  Only when we are allowed to see just what they are doing to Americans will anyone feel the outrage enough to do anything about it.  Of course, there is no end of what they claim to be carnage that America is supposedly inflicting.


----------



## Circe

eots said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most all Americans stand with the President in this time of tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello ..,.its 2013..no one trust the government anymore..least of all the presedent
Click to expand...




Right. What does the president have to do with anything? 

Sheeeeeesh, let him stay in the White House messing things up as he likes to do and keep quiet.


----------



## Circe

Pauli007001 said:


> Semantics.
> The first city settled in the America's was not st Augustine either.
> We are talking symbolically here. Islamic radicals are obsessed with symbolism.
> 
> In their thinking, Boston is the birthplace of the USA as we know it.
> Much as Mecca is the birthplace of islam( symbolically), the ral birthplace of Islam is medina, but there you go.




Rightwing domestic terrorists like symbolism, too. Other people have pointed out how many rightwing symbols surround this event in Boston.

For another thing, Boston is FULL of leftists and near the massacre in Newtown and generally in favor of gun control.

It is very possible this is a rightwing gun-nut attack, so don't assume prematurely that it's the usual Muslims. Remember Timothy McVeigh. People thought it was Muslims then, too, but it wasn't. If this country starts to split, and you all know it is RIGHT on the edge of splitting, we are deeply disunited, terrorism will be part of that as it always is in revolutions.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Circe said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Semantics.
> The first city settled in the America's was not st Augustine either.
> We are talking symbolically here. Islamic radicals are obsessed with symbolism.
> 
> In their thinking, Boston is the birthplace of the USA as we know it.
> Much as Mecca is the birthplace of islam( symbolically), the ral birthplace of Islam is medina, but there you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing domestic terrorists like symbolism, too. Other people have pointed out how many rightwing symbols surround this event in Boston.
> 
> For another thing, Boston is FULL of leftists and near the massacre in Newtown and generally in favor of gun control.
> 
> It is very possible this is a rightwing gun-nut attack, so don't assume prematurely that it's the usual Muslims. Remember Timothy McVeigh. People thought it was Muslims then, too, but it wasn't. If this country starts to split, and you all know it is RIGHT on the edge of splitting, we are deeply disunited, terrorism will be part of that as it always is in revolutions.
Click to expand...


the person of interest held at the hospital 

his home has been searched 

 a list of those who live at that address

364 Ocean Ave, Revere, MA | Name, Phone Number, Email - Addresses.com


----------



## Circe

jon_berzerk said:


> his home has been searched
> 
> a list of those who live at that address
> 
> 364 Ocean Ave, Revere, MA | Name, Phone Number, Email - Addresses.com





Sounds like Mecca North, all right. Why do we let these awful people into this country? It's so stupid, just like the French are doing.

However, "person of interest" doesn't mean he dunnit. Of course they are going to investigate any Muslims seen in the area, and so they should.

But the news tends to be so wrong, so much. Three days till they begin to get it right.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Circe said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> his home has been searched
> 
> a list of those who live at that address
> 
> 364 Ocean Ave, Revere, MA | Name, Phone Number, Email - Addresses.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Mecca North, all right. Why do we let these awful people into this country? It's so stupid, just like the French are doing.
> 
> However, "person of interest" doesn't mean he dunnit. Of course they are going to investigate any Muslims seen in the area, and so they should.
> 
> But the news tends to be so wrong, so much. Three days till they begin to get it right.
Click to expand...


yes it takes some time to figure out what happened


----------



## Sunni Man

Revere, MA. has a large Italian community.    .


----------



## Circe

Sunni Man said:


> Revere, MA. has a large Italian community.    .




So what? 

The likelihood is it's going to be Muslim terrorists, Sunni Man. Because that's what they do. And it was fairly ineffective, relatively speaking. Muslims are generally fairly ineffective with their small bombs.

The next likely is gun-nut rightist domestic terrorists. But they usually do it bigger -- see McVeigh and the Oklahoma Federal Building. 


If you think you can push this off on some ethnic group that has no history of doing this or reason to do it, nobody is going to give that attempt to divert from Muslims any attention.


----------



## editec

We can speculate and naturally right wingers and foreign terrorists are the first guesses.

But suppose it was some commuter who just hates the Marathon because it screws up traffic for the entire region?

Come on now, kids, we all know there are some truly demented people out there -- peoplewho commit mass killing on a whim for the flimsiest reasons.

At least consider the possibility that the motive of the perp (s) was something NONE of us can or will EVER understand.


----------



## Sunshine

editec said:


> We can speculate and naturally right wingers and foreign terrorists are the first guesses.
> 
> But suppose it was some commuter who just hates the Marathon because it screws up traffic for the entire region?
> 
> Come on now, kids, we all know there are some truly demented people out there -- peoplewho commit mass killing on a whim for the flimsiest reasons.
> 
> At least consider the possibility that the motive of the perp (s) was something NONE of us can or will EVER understand.



How many 'right wing' bombings have there been to date?


----------



## Sunshine

mudwhistle said:


> Christians
> Gun-owners
> Tobacco users
> The Tea Party
> al Qaeda
> 
> 
> They're all the same to Liberals.



Bingo!

I'd like to know:

How many Christian bombings have there been to date.

How many gun owner bombings there have been to date.

How many tobacco user bombings have there been to date

How many Tea Part bombings have there been to date

How many AQ bombings have there been to date.


----------



## WUN

editec said:


> We can speculate and naturally right wingers and foreign terrorists are the first guesses.
> 
> But suppose it was some commuter who just hates the Marathon because it screws up traffic for the entire region?
> 
> Come on now, kids, we all know there are some truly demented people out there -- peoplewho commit mass killing on a whim for the flimsiest reasons.
> 
> At least consider the possibility that the motive of the perp (s) was something NONE of us can or will EVER understand.



If I were a rightwinger and it was a rightwinger terrorist(s), I'd want their nuts boiled in oil.

If I were a leftwinger and it was a leftwinger terrorist(s), I'd want their nuts boiled in oil.

If it were athiest(s) or anarchist(s) or a theist(s) [Christian, muslim, buddhist or whirling dervish] or foreigner(s), I'd want their nuts boiled in oil.

Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## AceRothstein

Circe said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> his home has been searched
> 
> a list of those who live at that address
> 
> 364 Ocean Ave, Revere, MA | Name, Phone Number, Email - Addresses.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Mecca North, all right. Why do we let these awful people into this country? It's so stupid, just like the French are doing.
> 
> However, "person of interest" doesn't mean he dunnit. Of course they are going to investigate any Muslims seen in the area, and so they should.
> 
> But the news tends to be so wrong, so much. Three days till they begin to get it right.
Click to expand...


Did you even look at the link, maybe 10-15% of the names there appear to be Muslim names.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

007 said:


> You want to stop this kind of thing... you want to REALLY stop this kind of thing? Then you need to say FUCK POLITICAL CORRECTNESS, FUCK WORRYING ABOUT OFFENDING SOMEONE, and PROFILE the FUCK otta these mother fucking MUSLIMS, PERIOD.
> 
> Time to quit worrying and all the touchy, feely, can't offend anyone BULL SHIT.



 I have to agree. And if they dont like it FUCK EM !!! They can stay in whatever hellhole they call home.
  This PC crap is going to be our downfall.


----------



## Circe

editec said:


> We can speculate and naturally right wingers and foreign terrorists are the first guesses.
> 
> But suppose it was some commuter who just hates the Marathon because it screws up traffic for the entire region?
> 
> Come on now, kids, we all know there are some truly demented people out there -- peoplewho commit mass killing on a whim for the flimsiest reasons.
> 
> At least consider the possibility that the motive of the perp (s) was something NONE of us can or will EVER understand.





Like the insane gun-nut killings, only he used bombs?

Could be, you are right, of course.

And really, the gun-nut shootings often kill far more people than this bomber did. Yes, insanity is a valid possibility. There HAS been a lot of that lately. Good to keep an open mind when we simply don't know.


----------



## Circe

AceRothstein said:


> Did you even look at the link, maybe 10-15% of the names there appear to be Muslim names.





Half. You grossly miscounted, probably for PC reasons.


I see you want to defend Muslims. 

They do a whole lot of bombing and violence, however.


----------



## Sunshine

Circe said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even look at the link, maybe 10-15% of the names there appear to be Muslim names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half. You grossly miscounted, probably for PC reasons.
> 
> 
> I see you want to defend Muslims.
> 
> True.  And no one has answered my questions yet:
> 
> 
> How many Christian bombings have there been to date.
> 
> How many gun owner bombings there have been to date.
> 
> How many tobacco user bombings have there been to date
> 
> How many Tea Part bombings have there been to date
> 
> How many AQ bombings have there been to date.
Click to expand...


----------



## AceRothstein

Circe said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even look at the link, maybe 10-15% of the names there appear to be Muslim names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half. You grossly miscounted, probably for PC reasons.
> 
> 
> I see you want to defend Muslims.
> 
> They do a whole lot of bombing and violence, however.
Click to expand...


Half, maybe if you are looking at the first page only.  However if you look at all 10 pages, you will find a handful beyond the first page.  Again, maybe 10-15%.  Why do you feel the need to lie?  I have no interest in defending Muslims, I only have an interest in exposing blatant liars.


----------



## jon_berzerk

AceRothstein said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> his home has been searched
> 
> a list of those who live at that address
> 
> 364 Ocean Ave, Revere, MA | Name, Phone Number, Email - Addresses.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Mecca North, all right. Why do we let these awful people into this country? It's so stupid, just like the French are doing.
> 
> However, "person of interest" doesn't mean he dunnit. Of course they are going to investigate any Muslims seen in the area, and so they should.
> 
> But the news tends to be so wrong, so much. Three days till they begin to get it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even look at the link, maybe 10-15% of the names there appear to be Muslim names.
Click to expand...


maybe it was someone from the occupy wall street group


----------



## MondoBongo

Sunshine said:


> How many Christian bombings have there been to date.
> 
> .



are you sure that's a question you want answered?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

AceRothstein said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this attack did nothing else it absolutely shined a very bright light on the extent of division in the country and answer the question of whether or not it will survive intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> When we were attacked on 9/11, nearly the entire country was behind Bush.  When we are attacked now, many righties attack Obama instead of supporting him.  Most of the righties are showing their true colors.
Click to expand...


 Well considering how Benghazi went down.......
I think we have every right to be skeptical.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Progressives are far and away the biggest mass murderers

 It will turn out to be a jihadist behind the bombing and by this time next week it will be verboten to discuss this. It will join Obama fast and furious and 911 Benghazi attack down the memory hole

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## candycorn

editec said:


> We can speculate and naturally right wingers and foreign terrorists are the first guesses.
> 
> But suppose it was some commuter who just hates the Marathon because it screws up traffic for the entire region?
> 
> Come on now, kids, we all know there are some truly demented people out there -- peoplewho commit mass killing on a whim for the flimsiest reasons.
> 
> At least consider the possibility that the motive of the perp (s) was something NONE of us can or will EVER understand.



I tend to think it was a fairly unsophisticated group of fewer than five people; perhaps as few as one given the proximity of the devices.  

The devices themselves are reportedly black powder which is old technology and not the more lethal plastic explosives.  

I believe--nothing to base this on except what would have been more devastating--the timing was off.  Why have the 2nd device to go off detonate only twelve seconds later?  It is my belief that the devices were "swapped" meaning that the device further from the finish line should have went off first followed by the device closer to the finish line.  This is how you would maximize death and destruction.  

The inability of not using or choice not to use a car with it's concealment and transport capabilities speaks to an inmature, cowardly, and ultimately bush-league plot.  Certainly a car could have been introduced into the equation but it needs a driver of course so this guy didn't want to get caught (coward).  So he either didn't need a car--his bomb capability wasn't such that he could build a large device; bush league.  Or, maybe something didn't occur to him to do such a thing....inmaturity.

So what you're looking for is a guy on the level of the boob who tried to detonate a bomb in times square on 5/1/10.  At least that's my reading.  He's not skilled, a loner, obviously a coward, and likely to be caught doing something that would pronounce his ignorance of counter-terrorism capabilities.  Either that or he's killed himself already which would be the ultimate act of cowardice.


----------



## AceRothstein

jon_berzerk said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Mecca North, all right. Why do we let these awful people into this country? It's so stupid, just like the French are doing.
> 
> However, "person of interest" doesn't mean he dunnit. Of course they are going to investigate any Muslims seen in the area, and so they should.
> 
> But the news tends to be so wrong, so much. Three days till they begin to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even look at the link, maybe 10-15% of the names there appear to be Muslim names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe it was someone from the occupy wall street group
Click to expand...


It could have been just about anyone.  It could have been 10 Muslims, 20 OWS crazies or 1 nutter who doesn't like paying taxes.  We'll find out over the next few days, I'm sure.


----------



## mudwhistle

*posted on another thread*

This simple fact should become apparent to anyone who has been paying attention. It seems that terrorists don't care who's side you are on politically. Everyone is a target. Being a liberal doesn't shield you from it. I don't think they took a survey before they set those bombs off to see who the victims voted for, what their stand is on same-sex marriage, what they feel about private gun ownership, or whom they support in the Middle East. 

Regardless of the PC arguments against it, profiling is the single most important tool Israel has to fight terrorism. Discarding any effective means of prevention because we have to consider the politics of it has historically proved to be folly. 

We began using tools after 9/11 that prevented these attacks and last year the FBI began a purge of any reference of Islamic-fundamental terrorists. They rewrote all of the anti-terrorist FMs concerning in an attempt not to insult the dignity of Muslims. This is just food for thought.


----------



## Redfish

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to stop this kind of thing... you want to REALLY stop this kind of thing? Then you need to say FUCK POLITICAL CORRECTNESS, FUCK WORRYING ABOUT OFFENDING SOMEONE, and PROFILE the FUCK otta these mother fucking MUSLIMS, PERIOD.
> 
> Time to quit worrying and all the touchy, feely, can't offend anyone BULL SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree. And if they dont like it FUCK EM !!! They can stay in whatever hellhole they call home.
> This PC crap is going to be our downfall.
Click to expand...


absolutely right,  already our moron president is refusing to call it terrorism.  WTF does the idiot think it is if not terrorism?  

He promised to unleash the US justice system on them--------LOL.    Right asshole, give them lawyers, a trial, and a forum to spout anti american rhetoric.   Our enemies laugh every time this fool of a president speaks.


----------



## Redfish

this is getting out of hand,  we need a national bomb registry and  background checks on all bomb makers.


----------



## Circe

AceRothstein said:


> Why do you feel the need to lie?  I have no interest in defending Muslims, I only have an interest in exposing blatant liars.





PC city. AND a name-caller.

I have no interest in defending Muslim-defenders, I only have an interest in getting rid of name-callers who are too stupid to be civil. You're gone ----


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Redfish said:


> this is getting out of hand,  we need a national bomb registry and  background checks on all bomb makers.



 And concentrate on middle eastern bomb makers. Oh wait.....that would be profiling.


----------



## AceRothstein

Circe said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel the need to lie?  I have no interest in defending Muslims, I only have an interest in exposing blatant liars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC city. AND a name-caller.
> 
> I have no interest in defending Muslim-defenders, I only have an interest in getting rid of name-callers who are too stupid to be civil. You're gone ----
Click to expand...


There are 2 possibilities based on your previous posts.

1. You are lying about how many people were on the provided link whose names were Muslim.
2. You are too stupid to realize how to use the website that was linked and that there were 10 pages of names, the vast majority of which were not Muslims.


----------



## blackcherry

Redfish said:


> Our enemies laugh every time this fool of a president speaks.



No . They just laugh at Hilly Billy red necks like you who are full of wind but always end up losing .


----------



## poet

Circe said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even look at the link, maybe 10-15% of the names there appear to be Muslim names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half. You grossly miscounted, probably for PC reasons.
> 
> 
> I see you want to defend Muslims.
> 
> They do a whole lot of bombing and violence, however.
Click to expand...


So did Timothy McVeigh and Terry Nichols. So did David Koresh. I'm jus' sayin'.


----------



## Circe

mudwhistle said:


> *posted on another thread*
> 
> This simple fact should become apparent to anyone who has been paying attention. It seems that terrorists don't care who's side you are on politically. Everyone is a target. Being a liberal doesn't shield you from it. I don't think they took a survey before they set those bombs off to see who the victims voted for, what their stand is on same-sex marriage, what they feel about private gun ownership, or whom they support in the Middle East.
> 
> Regardless of the PC arguments against it, profiling is the single most important tool Israel has to fight terrorism. Discarding any effective means of prevention because we have to consider the politics of it has historically proved to be folly.
> 
> We began using tools after 9/11 that prevented these attacks and last year the FBI began a purge of any reference of Islamic-fundamental terrorists. They rewrote all of the anti-terrorist FMs concerning in an attempt not to insult the dignity of Muslims. This is just food for thought.





Well said. 

The PC that goes on is just CRAZY.  I heard a newscaster on CNN early in the bombing coverage yesterday going ON and on about how there were probably lots of Muslims in the race and no doubt they were just as shocked, etc., etc., etc. ----- she already knew it was most likely Muslim bombers and just had to go all PC on us.

I think the Constitution IS a suicide pact.

Rome fell because their famous religious tolerance to all religions could not stand against a religion that insisted theirs must be the only religion anyone could have. PC was Rome's doom.

And that's what the Muslims have now, an insistence with violence that their religion be the ONLY one available.  And watch us cooperate with their demands, just like Rome did.


----------



## Ravi

namvet said:


> yes sir mr Obozo its a real tragedy !!!



There's no reason to post such graphic images, asswipe.


----------



## MondoBongo

Redfish said:


> this is getting out of hand,  we need a national bomb registry and  background checks on all bomb makers.



the only way to stop a bad guy with an explosive is a good guy with an explosive.


----------



## poet

HereWeGoAgain said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this attack did nothing else it absolutely shined a very bright light on the extent of division in the country and answer the question of whether or not it will survive intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> When we were attacked on 9/11, nearly the entire country was behind Bush.  When we are attacked now, many righties attack Obama instead of supporting him.  Most of the righties are showing their true colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well considering how Benghazi went down.......
> I think we have every right to be skeptical.
Click to expand...

Benghazi was a molehill, made into a mountain by the recalcitrant right.


----------



## mudwhistle

These bombs were designed not only to kill but maim. The design is similar to those used against out troops in Iraq and Afghanistan. It is intended to leave a lasting impression on any survivors. It causes victims to suffer in a wheel chair the rest of their lives. This is why the bomb blew bits of shrapnel through soft tissue at waist level. This makes me believe this was designed by a bomb maker experienced in anti-personnel IEDs.


----------



## MondoBongo

namvet said:


> yes sir mr Obozo its a real tragedy !!!



You dumb fucking piece of shit.  how DARE you use this tragedy and photographs of the victims *to score cheap political points*. I've been on forums like these for a long time and I have to say that that is one of the most disgusting things I have ever seen.  something is seriously wrong with you, asshole.

You are morally reprehensible and completely devoid of any sense of propriety.


----------



## Sunshine

Circe said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *posted on another thread*
> 
> This simple fact should become apparent to anyone who has been paying attention. It seems that terrorists don't care who's side you are on politically. Everyone is a target. Being a liberal doesn't shield you from it. I don't think they took a survey before they set those bombs off to see who the victims voted for, what their stand is on same-sex marriage, what they feel about private gun ownership, or whom they support in the Middle East.
> 
> Regardless of the PC arguments against it, profiling is the single most important tool Israel has to fight terrorism. Discarding any effective means of prevention because we have to consider the politics of it has historically proved to be folly.
> 
> We began using tools after 9/11 that prevented these attacks and last year the FBI began a purge of any reference of Islamic-fundamental terrorists. They rewrote all of the anti-terrorist FMs concerning in an attempt not to insult the dignity of Muslims. This is just food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said.
> 
> The PC that goes on is just CRAZY.  I heard a newscaster on CNN early in the bombing coverage yesterday going ON and on about how there were probably lots of Muslims in the race and no doubt they were just as shocked, etc., etc., etc. ----- she already knew it was most likely Muslim bombers and just had to go all PC on us.
> 
> I think the Constitution IS a suicide pact.
> 
> Rome fell because their famous religious tolerance to all religions could not stand against a religion that insisted theirs must be the only religion anyone could have. PC was Rome's doom.
> 
> And that's what the Muslims have now, an insistence with violence that their religion be the ONLY one available.  And watch us cooperate with their demands, just like Rome did.
Click to expand...


Well said.  Islam is not a religion.  It is a way of life.  Islam moves into a country and is quiet unil their numbers are in the majority, then they take over.  They are currently under a fatwah to have no less than 5 children per family.  

I personally think the only part of the world that will be saved is the part that still  lives under the old European feudalism.  In the UK, the queen can abolish parliament and take over the government and handle the problem if need be.  In the Netherlands they have already told muslims that if the Netherlands is a permissive society.  If they don't want to live in a permissive society leave and if they are not already there, don't come.  We could never do anything like this.  I thought I would never have any grandchildren, but mother nature had other ideas.  My daughter is married to a subejct of the crown and for me that holds a measure of comfort.  I have told her and her husband this.  Who would have thought that feudalism would be the only hope.   But it honestly is.  Our system will fall, and for the reasons you have stated.


----------



## AceRothstein

Pauli007001 said:


> You retard!!
> Boston is hundreds of miles from newtown.



Pot meet kettle.  Boston is 149 miles from Newtown.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

poet said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> When we were attacked on 9/11, nearly the entire country was behind Bush.  When we are attacked now, many righties attack Obama instead of supporting him.  Most of the righties are showing their true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well considering how Benghazi went down.......
> I think we have every right to be skeptical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Benghazi was a molehill, made into a mountain by the recalcitrant right.
Click to expand...


  Tell that to the people who died. I'd be willing to bet it was pretty important to them.


----------



## namvet

time for another world tour ???


----------



## laughinReaper

Pauli007001 said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 9/11, in NYC on New Years Eve, every trashcan is taken off the street, every manhole cover is welded shut and every piece of litter on the ground is scrutinized.
> 
> So now i ask the questions: Where was the Boston PD? Why didn't they secure this event? Aren't they given millions of dollars annually to prevent this sort of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Boston about five years ago. We were on our way to Quincy Market when I noticed a suitcase by itself. Now here in the CT/NYC area we are told if you see something (suspicious)say something,so I found a cop and told him. He looked at me like I was nuts and just said OK and went back to what he was doing. In NYC the cop would have said show me now. I don't think they are as vigilant in Boston as they are in NYC. After today they will be I'm sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That I have seen, hay market station, abandoned backpack, reported to a federal ICE officer who shrugged and went back to chatting to the cute Spanish girl who was waiting for the 111 bus.
> We have the same see something say something nonsense in Boston, but the plods ignore it.
Click to expand...


I'm thinking they won't ignore it any more. It's not really nonsense,the best way to prevent stuff like this is to have a thousand eyes and ears familiar with their surroundings watching for suspicious stuff. Makes it harder for these jackwits to plant bombs and its free. Next years marathon will be different. Probably more like Time Square New Year's Eve,no trash cans,manhole covers welded shut,baggage either not allowed or searched. It's sad but necessary.


----------



## MondoBongo

namvet said:


> time for another world tour ???



then maybe he should take some lessons from this guy on how to suck up properly:


----------



## bodecea

namvet said:


> time for another world tour ???



^Right wing talking point circulating today.


----------



## bodecea

laughinReaper said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Boston about five years ago. We were on our way to Quincy Market when I noticed a suitcase by itself. Now here in the CT/NYC area we are told if you see something (suspicious)say something,so I found a cop and told him. He looked at me like I was nuts and just said OK and went back to what he was doing. In NYC the cop would have said show me now. I don't think they are as vigilant in Boston as they are in NYC. After today they will be I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I have seen, hay market station, abandoned backpack, reported to a federal ICE officer who shrugged and went back to chatting to the cute Spanish girl who was waiting for the 111 bus.
> We have the same see something say something nonsense in Boston, but the plods ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking they won't ignore it any more. It's not really nonsense,the best way to prevent stuff like this is to have a thousand eyes and ears familiar with their surroundings watching for suspicious stuff. Makes it harder for these jackwits to plant bombs and its free. Next years marathon will be different. Probably more like Time Square New Year's Eve,no trash cans,manhole covers welded shut,baggage either not allowed or searched. It's sad but necessary.
Click to expand...


With all the video, phone photos, etc. I'm hoping they have seen something....but I'm sure it will take a while to sift thru it all.


----------



## namvet

there's your alleged national security. right down the stool


----------



## MondoBongo

bodecea said:


> With all the video, phone photos, etc. I'm hoping they have seen something...*.but I'm sure it will take a while to sift thru it all.*



In the meantime, please be sure to speculate, ruminate,blame, theorize and otherwise make a fool of yourself regarding who may or may not be responsible for this atrocity.  It's the American way!


----------



## nodoginnafight

Pauli007001 said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half. You grossly miscounted, probably for PC reasons.
> 
> 
> I see you want to defend Muslims.
> 
> They do a whole lot of bombing and violence, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did Timothy McVeigh and Terry Nichols. So did David Koresh. I'm jus' sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mc veigh did one bombing.
> 
> Koresh comitted violence to defend his home.
Click to expand...


Koresh murdered two federal agents who showed up to serve a proper and legal subpoena. 

But to the real topic - IMHO: It is foolish to speculate on who may be responsible in order to push a political point of view.


----------



## mudwhistle

Somebody said graphic photos should not be shown here. 

You people need to see what happened so you will remember. 

And you can keep this in mind while you're thinking of this......our troops have been going through this same BS since Somalia. Very few come back that haven't seen somebody blown apart similar to yesterday. The people of Iraq have seen this, the last attack only last weekend. And Israel has been dealing with this for over 20 years. 

We all need to see the effect of these attacks so we won't begin once again to slide back into complacency.  

Btw, Ft Campbell isn't even on alert. What is the POTUS waiting for, another attack?


----------



## KissMy

FireFly said:


> At 5:05pm They were talking about a apprehended individual on the police scanners and something about JTT.



They could have been saying JTTF (Joint Terrorism Task Force)


----------



## Circe

MondoBongo said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes sir mr Obozo its a real tragedy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dumb fucking piece of shit.  how DARE you use this tragedy and photographs of the victims *to score cheap political points*. I've been on forums like these for a long time and I have to say that that is one of the most disgusting things I have ever seen.  something is seriously wrong with you, asshole.
> 
> You are morally reprehensible and completely devoid of any sense of propriety.
Click to expand...



Information wants to be free. I had a hard time looking at it but I think it's best we know what is really happening. Well, at least best that I know.

I know this sort of picture is deeply shocking to younger people, however.


----------



## Sunshine

bodecea said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> time for another world tour ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Right wing talking point circulating today.
Click to expand...


No doubt, you much prefer he bow to the king of Saudi Arabia.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7zJaJUZqNc]Obama Bows to King of Saudi Arabia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MondoBongo

mudwhistle said:


> Somebody said graphic photos should not be shown here.
> 
> You people need to see what happened so you will remember.



You don't use photographs of victims without their permission in order to score political points.  It's wrong on all levels.  What kind of deviant to you have to be not to see that?


----------



## laughinReaper

Pauli007001 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Semantics.
> The first city settled in the America's was not st Augustine either.
> We are talking symbolically here. Islamic radicals are obsessed with symbolism.
> 
> In their thinking, Boston is the birthplace of the USA as we know it.
> Much as Mecca is the birthplace of islam( symbolically), the ral birthplace of Islam is medina, but there you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing domestic terrorists like symbolism, too. Other people have pointed out how many rightwing symbols surround this event in Boston.
> 
> For another thing, Boston is FULL of leftists and near the massacre in Newtown and generally in favor of gun control.
> 
> It is very possible this is a rightwing gun-nut attack, so don't assume prematurely that it's the usual Muslims. Remember Timothy McVeigh. People thought it was Muslims then, too, but it wasn't. If this country starts to split, and you all know it is RIGHT on the edge of splitting, we are deeply disunited, terrorism will be part of that as it always is in revolutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You retard!!
> Boston is hundreds of miles from newtown.
> 
> You will make this about guns because you want it to be about guns because it suits your dogma.
> 
> There is no evidence to suggest it was any group as of yet.
> 
> There is plenty to suggest that you are a retard who would use a child's death to push an agenda.
Click to expand...


FYI yesterday's run was dedicated to the Newtown victims. There were runners there from Newtown raising money for the victims. This area of the country is small,its only about a three hour drive with traffic to Boston. It's not that far away.


As far as gun control we now need to address the elephant in the room. What the right was saying about the recent push to ban assualt weapons has been proven in the last week with the Texas stabbing and the Boston bombing.  Banning assault weapons and large capacity magazines isn't going to do squat. . Criminals,nutjobs,and terrorists don't follow the law and will use whatever they can get their hands on to carry out their agenda. The real problem is our society that seems to be breeding these fruit loops faster than ever before. We need to ask ourselves what about our society is causing this change.


----------



## Sunshine

Ahhhhhhh, such wonderful rep this thread is garnering:



			
				Article 15 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -1341 reputation points from Article 15.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> welcome back, racist scum!  i thought you were about to kick the bucket?!  WTF
> 
> Regards,
> Article 15
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Sunshine

mudwhistle said:


> Somebody said graphic photos should not be shown here.
> 
> You people need to see what happened so you will remember.
> 
> And you can keep this in mind while you're thinking of this......our troops have been going through this same BS since Somalia. Very few come back that haven't seen somebody blown apart similar to yesterday. The people of Iraq have seen this, the last attack only last weekend. And Israel has been dealing with this for over 20 years.
> 
> We all need to see the effect of these attacks so we won't begin once again to slide back into complacency.
> 
> Btw, Ft Campbell isn't even on alert. What is the POTUS waiting for, another attack?



I agree, mud.  The news is so antiseptic these days people don't understand what they want to do to us.


----------



## KissMy

Circe said:


> I'm impressed how bad the reporting is.
> 
> Used to be the news media tried to get it right --- now they just try to get people locked into their feed and click-farming.
> 
> They said the JFK Library at Harvard was bombed: nope, just a small fire about the same time.
> 
> They said a Saudi national was arrested and under guard at a Boston hospital:  nope, no suspects at all, they say this morning.
> 
> They said FIVE more devices had been found: nope, none of that was true.
> 
> My rule is three days before they get it sorted out what's true and what's just fear-mongering, after any major news story.
> 
> The media has figured out we want excitement more than truth, so they give us excitement and don't bother with truth.



All this info you list & say the media got wrong came straight from the Boston police commissioner & police officers. The police put out the disinformation & the media reported what the police said.


----------



## nodoginnafight

Ok - what is it that terrorists want? They want everyone to live in fear in the hopes that fear will motivate people to appease them.

What is accomplished by distributing graphic and disturbing photos? It incites more fear, doesn't it? Not to mention how disrespectful it is to the deceased.

The practice actually supports the terrorists in their efforts. Do you really want to be a part of that?


----------



## MondoBongo

Sunshine said:


> I agree, mud.  The news is so antiseptic these days people don't understand what they want to do to us.



If that were you or your loved one lying on the ground with their leg missing, you wouldn't have a problem with someone posting that photograph in order to score cheap political points?  How do you know the person in the photograph is a right winger and would want their picture to be used to spew vitriol about the President?


----------



## boedicca

laughinReaper said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwing domestic terrorists like symbolism, too. Other people have pointed out how many rightwing symbols surround this event in Boston.
> 
> For another thing, Boston is FULL of leftists and near the massacre in Newtown and generally in favor of gun control.
> 
> It is very possible this is a rightwing gun-nut attack, so don't assume prematurely that it's the usual Muslims. Remember Timothy McVeigh. People thought it was Muslims then, too, but it wasn't. If this country starts to split, and you all know it is RIGHT on the edge of splitting, we are deeply disunited, terrorism will be part of that as it always is in revolutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You retard!!
> Boston is hundreds of miles from newtown.
> 
> You will make this about guns because you want it to be about guns because it suits your dogma.
> 
> There is no evidence to suggest it was any group as of yet.
> 
> There is plenty to suggest that you are a retard who would use a child's death to push an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI yesterday's run was dedicated to the Newtown victims. Their were runners there from Newtown raising money for the victims. This area of the country is small,its only about a three hour drive with traffic to Boston.
> 
> 
> As far as gun control we now need to address the elephant in the room. What the right was saying about the recent push to ban assualt weapons has been proven in the last week with the Texas stabbing and the Boston bombing.  Banning assault weapons and large capacity magazines isn't going to do squat. . Criminals,nutjobs,and terrorists don't follow the law and will use whatever they can get their hands on to carry out their agenda. The real problem is our society that seems to be breeding these fruit loops faster than ever before. We need to ask ourselves what about our society is causing this change.
Click to expand...




Well, for a start...how about we actually get back to proper rule of law.

Let's get rid of the tons of inane laws that micromanage private behavior, and simply for proper issues that involve national security and domestic tranquility (enhance not limit civil society).

And then let's stop brainwashing children in schools into thinking The Constitution is a Living Document founded on moral relativism and begin holding individuals accountable for their actions, including our elected representatives.


----------



## nodoginnafight

KissMy said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed how bad the reporting is.
> 
> Used to be the news media tried to get it right --- now they just try to get people locked into their feed and click-farming.
> 
> They said the JFK Library at Harvard was bombed: nope, just a small fire about the same time.
> 
> They said a Saudi national was arrested and under guard at a Boston hospital:  nope, no suspects at all, they say this morning.
> 
> They said FIVE more devices had been found: nope, none of that was true.
> 
> My rule is three days before they get it sorted out what's true and what's just fear-mongering, after any major news story.
> 
> The media has figured out we want excitement more than truth, so they give us excitement and don't bother with truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this info you list & say the media got wrong came straight from the Boston police commissioner & police officers. The police put out the disinformation & the media reported what the police said.
Click to expand...


Welcome to the 24-hour news cycle. These things used to get sorted out before they made it to the airwaves. Now it is sorted out before our eyes.


----------



## Ravi

MondoBongo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said graphic photos should not be shown here.
> 
> You people need to see what happened so you will remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't use photographs of victims without their permission in order to score political points.  It's wrong on all levels.  What kind of deviant to you have to be not to see that?
Click to expand...

Exactly. If that was my family member I'd fucking sue namvet back into his cave.


----------



## Katzndogz

This is Boston Massachusettes.   A democrat and very liberal stronghold.  They could very well dummy up some kind of scapegoat who had nothing to do with the bombing but fits whatever narrative the democrats want to create.   After what they did after Benghazi, throwing Nakula Nakula in prison, and blaming him for the violence in the middle east, democrats are capable of anything.  

After the media created frenzy against white supremacists over the District Attorney deaths in Texas, they will tell any lie if they can use it to political advantage.

No.  I don't trust them.  I just saw an FBI spokesman on television lying his ass off.


----------



## namvet

MondoBongo said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes sir mr Obozo its a real tragedy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dumb fucking piece of shit.  how DARE you use this tragedy and photographs of the victims *to score cheap political points*. I've been on forums like these for a long time and I have to say that that is one of the most disgusting things I have ever seen.  something is seriously wrong with you, asshole.
> 
> You are morally reprehensible and completely devoid of any sense of propriety.
Click to expand...


that was taken off the national media. don't like it??? tuff shit. stick your eyeballs up your ass and ignore the truth. asshole


----------



## MondoBongo

namvet said:


> that was taken off the national media. don't like it??? tuff shit. stick your eyeballs up your ass and ignore the truth. asshole



It's unfortunate that is was taken off the national media, but at least they only did that to report the "news" - YOU reposted it in an effort to show Obama  (who had nothing to do with this, btw) in a bad light.  I realize that knuckle dragging neanderthals like yourself don't do nuance, but there is a difference.  Neither are right, btw.  It's just that your posting of the picture was reprehensible and unforgivable.


----------



## KissMy

nodoginnafight said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed how bad the reporting is.
> 
> Used to be the news media tried to get it right --- now they just try to get people locked into their feed and click-farming.
> 
> They said the JFK Library at Harvard was bombed: nope, just a small fire about the same time.
> 
> They said a Saudi national was arrested and under guard at a Boston hospital:  nope, no suspects at all, they say this morning.
> 
> They said FIVE more devices had been found: nope, none of that was true.
> 
> My rule is three days before they get it sorted out what's true and what's just fear-mongering, after any major news story.
> 
> The media has figured out we want excitement more than truth, so they give us excitement and don't bother with truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this info you list & say the media got wrong came straight from the Boston police commissioner & police officers. The police put out the disinformation & the media reported what the police said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome to the 24-hour news cycle. These things used to get sorted out before they made it to the airwaves. Now it is sorted out before our eyes.
Click to expand...


I like seeing the news as it is developed. I have been listening to police & fire scanners & reading post & tweets from people who were there. The info comes fast & straight foreword from the people & early reports. It takes days & years to wade through the abundance of caution, I cant say that legalese & CYA dis-info from the public officials.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunshine said:


> Ahhhhhhh, such wonderful rep this thread is garnering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -1341 reputation points from Article 15.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> welcome back, racist scum!  i thought you were about to kick the bucket?!  WTF
> 
> Regards,
> Article 15
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
Click to expand...


fArticle 15 is always so considerate. 

I'm sure he meant well.........


----------



## namvet

MondoBongo said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was taken off the national media. don't like it??? tuff shit. stick your eyeballs up your ass and ignore the truth. asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfortunate that is was taken off the national media, but at least they only did that to report the "news" - YOU reposted it in an effort to show Obama  (who had nothing to do with this, btw) in a bad light.  I realize that knuckle dragging neanderthals like yourself don't do nuance, but there is a difference.  Neither are right, btw.  It's just that your posting of the picture was reprehensible and unforgivable.
Click to expand...


I reposted the news. wanna see more?? and who's in charge of national security???


----------



## Katzndogz

KissMy said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed how bad the reporting is.
> 
> Used to be the news media tried to get it right --- now they just try to get people locked into their feed and click-farming.
> 
> They said the JFK Library at Harvard was bombed: nope, just a small fire about the same time.
> 
> They said a Saudi national was arrested and under guard at a Boston hospital:  nope, no suspects at all, they say this morning.
> 
> They said FIVE more devices had been found: nope, none of that was true.
> 
> My rule is three days before they get it sorted out what's true and what's just fear-mongering, after any major news story.
> 
> The media has figured out we want excitement more than truth, so they give us excitement and don't bother with truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this info you list & say the media got wrong came straight from the Boston police commissioner & police officers. The police put out the disinformation & the media reported what the police said.
Click to expand...


The police might have got it right, since they were right there on the scene and what we are hearing now is only what the government wants us to hear.

After the bombing, interviews on the scene were that people were hearing small explosions, the police said they were exploding small bombs that were found.   The police said their bomb squad was dismantling two larger bombs.   Now, sanitized through the FBI there were no other bombs at all.   The JFK Library was reported as an additional bomb, then a fire, then the Commissioner of the Boston police confirmed that it was a bomb.   Now washed by the FBI into something they prefer that we hear.   There was never a report that anyone had been arrested.    That was something that even the media didn't invent.   The closest report that I heard, was that a person of interest was under guard.   

There's the truth, and then there's the truth according to what this evil regime wants to be the truth.


----------



## Sunni Man

Pauli007001 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revere, MA. has a large Italian community.    .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And brazillian, Guatemalan, el salvadorian etc etc.....
Click to expand...

My point was that when the name Revere is mentioned in and around Boston. 

The first thing people think of is Italians not muslims.     .


----------



## namvet

mudwhistle said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, such wonderful rep this thread is garnering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -1341 reputation points from Article 15.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> welcome back, racist scum!  i thought you were about to kick the bucket?!  WTF
> 
> Regards,
> Article 15
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fArticle 15 is always so considerate.
> 
> I'm sure he meant well.........
Click to expand...


yeah i got some to. looks like its gonna be a reputable day


----------



## KissMy

Pauli007001 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed how bad the reporting is.
> 
> Used to be the news media tried to get it right --- now they just try to get people locked into their feed and click-farming.
> 
> They said the JFK Library at Harvard was bombed: nope, just a small fire about the same time.
> 
> They said a Saudi national was arrested and under guard at a Boston hospital:  nope, no suspects at all, they say this morning.
> 
> They said FIVE more devices had been found: nope, none of that was true.
> 
> My rule is three days before they get it sorted out what's true and what's just fear-mongering, after any major news story.
> 
> The media has figured out we want excitement more than truth, so they give us excitement and don't bother with truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this info you list & say the media got wrong came straight from the Boston police commissioner & police officers. The police put out the disinformation & the media reported what the police said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha Ha!!
> There's a JFK library at Harvard as well as at the U Mass Boston campus?
> I had no idea!!
Click to expand...


Regardless of what the facts really are, I have seen video of police officials & doctors saying all of the stuff listed. When the media reports "police said this or that" it was accurately reported. Blame the police for getting the facts wrong.

What we don't need is the news commentators like MSNBC Chris Matthews on air trying to piece together how the Right Wing could be involved. Political commentary needs to stop.


----------



## Ravi

Katzndogz said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed how bad the reporting is.
> 
> Used to be the news media tried to get it right --- now they just try to get people locked into their feed and click-farming.
> 
> They said the JFK Library at Harvard was bombed: nope, just a small fire about the same time.
> 
> They said a Saudi national was arrested and under guard at a Boston hospital:  nope, no suspects at all, they say this morning.
> 
> They said FIVE more devices had been found: nope, none of that was true.
> 
> My rule is three days before they get it sorted out what's true and what's just fear-mongering, after any major news story.
> 
> The media has figured out we want excitement more than truth, so they give us excitement and don't bother with truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this info you list & say the media got wrong came straight from the Boston police commissioner & police officers. The police put out the disinformation & the media reported what the police said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police might have got it right, since they were right there on the scene and what we are hearing now is only what the government wants us to hear.
> 
> After the bombing, interviews on the scene were that people were hearing small explosions, the police said they were exploding small bombs that were found.   The police said their bomb squad was dismantling two larger bombs.   Now, sanitized through the FBI there were no other bombs at all.   The JFK Library was reported as an additional bomb, then a fire, then the Commissioner of the Boston police confirmed that it was a bomb.   Now washed by the FBI into something they prefer that we hear.   There was never a report that anyone had been arrested.    That was something that even the media didn't invent.   The closest report that I heard, was that a person of interest was under guard.
> 
> There's the truth, and then there's the truth according to what this evil regime wants to be the truth.
Click to expand...

I'm curious....are you a member of AQ? Because you propagandize just like one.


----------



## MondoBongo

namvet said:


> I reposted the news. wanna see more?? and who's in charge of national security???



Oh really?  I guess that makes George Bush 100% responsible for the 3,000 deaths that took place on 9/11, right?  Or that's different because he's a republican?


----------



## Wolfmoon

I heard this early morning they have a person of interest being held. He&#8217;s a 21 year old Saudi student here on a visa. Evidently, he was near an explosion and was burned and had to be hospitalized. At the scene he took off running suspiciously. 

The authorities are now calling the bombing a terrorist incident with the earmarks of Al Qaeda. They suspect more than one person was involved. They have already gained access to the young Saudi&#8217;s home. Who knows he may be or may not be their man or at least one of them? The authorities have lots of film to sift through. If I was the perpetrator&#8217;s I would leave earth. 

.


----------



## Unkotare

Sunni Man said:


> Revere, MA. has a large Italian community.    .



And Brazilian, and Cambodian, and...


----------



## Ernie S.

namvet said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, such wonderful rep this thread is garnering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fArticle 15 is always so considerate.
> 
> I'm sure he meant well.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i got some to. looks like its gonna be a reputable day
Click to expand...


I got some too, though in all fairness, I kind of deserved it for my very early comments that if this IS found to be the work of Islamic terrorists, I wish we had a President with the courage to deal with it properly.


----------



## KissMy

Katzndogz said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed how bad the reporting is.
> 
> Used to be the news media tried to get it right --- now they just try to get people locked into their feed and click-farming.
> 
> They said the JFK Library at Harvard was bombed: nope, just a small fire about the same time.
> 
> They said a Saudi national was arrested and under guard at a Boston hospital:  nope, no suspects at all, they say this morning.
> 
> They said FIVE more devices had been found: nope, none of that was true.
> 
> My rule is three days before they get it sorted out what's true and what's just fear-mongering, after any major news story.
> 
> The media has figured out we want excitement more than truth, so they give us excitement and don't bother with truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this info you list & say the media got wrong came straight from the Boston police commissioner & police officers. The police put out the disinformation & the media reported what the police said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police might have got it right, since they were right there on the scene and what we are hearing now is only what the government wants us to hear.
> 
> After the bombing, interviews on the scene were that people were hearing small explosions, the police said they were exploding small bombs that were found.   The police said their bomb squad was dismantling two larger bombs.   Now, sanitized through the FBI there were no other bombs at all.   The JFK Library was reported as an additional bomb, then a fire, then the Commissioner of the Boston police confirmed that it was a bomb.   Now washed by the FBI into something they prefer that we hear.   There was never a report that anyone had been arrested.    That was something that even the media didn't invent.   The closest report that I heard, was that a person of interest was under guard.
> 
> There's the truth, and then there's the truth according to what this evil regime wants to be the truth.
Click to expand...


You are right about that! The police have changed their story. Maybe they were blowing up suspicious bags or something, but people heard other things getting blown up & police scanner said they were going to explode a bomb.


----------



## bodecea

Wolfmoon said:


> I heard this early morning they have a person of interest being held. Hes a 21 year old Saudi student here on a visa. Evidently, he was near an explosion and was burned and had to be hospitalized. At the scene he took off running suspiciously.
> 
> The authorities are now calling the bombing a terrorist incident with the earmarks of Al Qaeda. They suspect more than one person was involved. They have already gained access to the young Saudis home. Who knows he may be or may not be their man or at least one of them? The authorities have lots of film to sift through. If I was the perpetrators I would leave earth.
> 
> .



Where did you hear that, because I just listened to a live news conference out of Boston and the City authorities, when asked, said they had no one in custody at this time.


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed how bad the reporting is.
> 
> Used to be the news media tried to get it right --- now they just try to get people locked into their feed and click-farming.
> 
> They said the JFK Library at Harvard was bombed: nope, just a small fire about the same time.
> 
> They said a Saudi national was arrested and under guard at a Boston hospital:  nope, no suspects at all, they say this morning.
> 
> They said FIVE more devices had been found: nope, none of that was true.
> 
> My rule is three days before they get it sorted out what's true and what's just fear-mongering, after any major news story.
> 
> The media has figured out we want excitement more than truth, so they give us excitement and don't bother with truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this info you list & say the media got wrong came straight from the Boston police commissioner & police officers. The police put out the disinformation & the media reported what the police said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police might have got it right, since they were right there on the scene and what we are hearing now is only what the government wants us to hear.
> 
> After the bombing, interviews on the scene were that people were hearing small explosions, the police said they were exploding small bombs that were found.   The police said their bomb squad was dismantling two larger bombs.   Now, sanitized through the FBI there were no other bombs at all.   The JFK Library was reported as an additional bomb, then a fire, then the Commissioner of the Boston police confirmed that it was a bomb.   Now washed by the FBI into something they prefer that we hear.   There was never a report that anyone had been arrested.    That was something that even the media didn't invent.   The closest report that I heard, was that a person of interest was under guard.
> 
> There's the truth, and then there's the truth according to what this evil regime wants to be the truth.
Click to expand...


----------



## namvet

MondoBongo said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reposted the news. wanna see more?? and who's in charge of national security???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?  I guess that makes George Bush 100% responsible for the 3,000 deaths that took place on 9/11, right?  Or that's different because he's a republican?
Click to expand...


this is 2013. let us know when your space ship lands.


----------



## Ravi

Ernie S. said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> fArticle 15 is always so considerate.
> 
> I'm sure he meant well.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i got some to. looks like its gonna be a reputable day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got some too, though in all fairness, I kind of deserved it for my very early comments that if this IS found to be the work of Islamic terrorists, I wish we had a President with the courage to deal with it properly.
Click to expand...

By bombing the wrong country or catching the perp?


----------



## SFC Ollie

So as it still remains we know little to nothing about what has really happened. Early speculation has been little more than wrong. Last night everyone was posting the picture of a little girl claiming she had been killed, this Morning we know it was a little boy named Matthew. (If i remember correctly).

What more can I say, patience, there is a lot of evidence out there and we will know the truth soon enough......


----------



## namvet

Ernie S. said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> fArticle 15 is always so considerate.
> 
> I'm sure he meant well.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i got some to. looks like its gonna be a reputable day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got some too, though in all fairness, I kind of deserved it for my very early comments that if this IS found to be the work of Islamic terrorists, I wish we had a President with the courage to deal with it properly.
Click to expand...


no worry. Obozo is guarding the golf course today


----------



## Indofred

Wolfmoon said:


> I heard this early morning they have a person of interest being held. Hes a 21 year old Saudi student here on a visa. *Evidently, he was near an explosion and was burned and had to be hospitalized. At the scene he took off running suspiciously.*
> 
> *The authorities are now calling the bombing a terrorist incident with the earmarks of Al Qaeda*. They suspect more than one person was involved. They have already gained access to the young Saudis home. Who knows he may be or may not be their man or at least one of them? The authorities have lots of film to sift through. If I was the perpetrators I would leave earth.
> 
> .



Burned, running but hospitalised. If I was at the scene of a bomb and badly injured, I'd probably either not be running anywhere or running to medical help.

As for, "The authorities are now calling the bombing a terrorist incident with the earmarks of Al Qaeda", that and similar search strings produces no results at all in relation to this event.

In fact, it doesn't really match a Muslim terrorist attack because no bugger claimed it was an act of Allah against the great Satan and they generally do so pretty quickly.

Of course, that's not an attempt to say it wasn't a mad Muslim, just it doesn't really follow the trends.


----------



## KissMy

bodecea said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard this early morning they have a person of interest being held. He&#8217;s a 21 year old Saudi student here on a visa. Evidently, he was near an explosion and was burned and had to be hospitalized. At the scene he took off running suspiciously.
> 
> The authorities are now calling the bombing a terrorist incident with the earmarks of Al Qaeda. They suspect more than one person was involved. They have already gained access to the young Saudi&#8217;s home. Who knows he may be or may not be their man or at least one of them? The authorities have lots of film to sift through. If I was the perpetrator&#8217;s I would leave earth.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you hear that, because I just listened to a live news conference out of Boston and the City authorities, when asked, said they had no one in custody at this time.
Click to expand...


I saw an interview early this morning that said a few of the police looking at the crowd as the bomb exploded saw the 20 year old Saudi national moving rapidly away from the explosion as the rest of the crowd was stunned. They followed him for a time monitoring his movements. They then stopped & questioned him to see if he was just running scared of the blast. His answers made them more suspicious of him & his hands were burned. He was taken to the hospital & is being questioned & monitored. They can't officially arrest or charge him until they have video of him with the bomb, a witness or forensics linking him.


----------



## Ravi

Police Commissioner says suspected bomber is not believed to be one of the three people killed.  He said the device was not located in a trash can and the race course had been swept twice earlier in the day for bombs.

LIVE UPDATES: Boston Marathon Bombing, Day 2 - ABC News

I wonder if the bomber was also a runner.


----------



## Sunshine

Ravi said:


> Police Commissioner says suspected bomber is not believed to be one of the three people killed.  He said the device was not located in a trash can and the race course had been swept twice earlier in the day for bombs.
> 
> LIVE UPDATES: Boston Marathon Bombing, Day 2 - ABC News
> 
> I wonder if the bomber was also a runner.



He is now.


----------



## AmyNation

At this point the police are still saying they have no suspects. The saudi man was injured in the explosion but authorities havent detained him or even said hes a person of interest yet. So its all still speculation at this point, which to me says a lot. Typically if it was islamic extremists they would have claimed credit by now.


----------



## MondoBongo

namvet said:


> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reposted the news. wanna see more?? and who's in charge of national security???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?  I guess that makes George Bush 100% responsible for the 3,000 deaths that took place on 9/11, right?  Or that's different because he's a republican?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this is 2013. let us know when your space ship lands.
Click to expand...


So you're a hypocrite. Figures.


----------



## Sunshine

Wolfmoon said:


> I heard this early morning they have a person of interest being held. Hes a 21 year old Saudi student here on a visa. Evidently, he was near an explosion and was burned and had to be hospitalized. At the scene he took off running suspiciously.
> 
> The authorities are now calling the bombing a terrorist incident with the earmarks of Al Qaeda. They suspect more than one person was involved. They have already gained access to the young Saudis home. Who knows he may be or may not be their man or at least one of them? The authorities have lots of film to sift through. If I was the perpetrators I would leave earth.
> 
> .



Why?  Do you really think this apologist government is going to take any action?


----------



## namvet

they should be checking these for evidence


----------



## KissMy

Ravi said:


> He said the device was not located in a trash can and the race course had been swept twice earlier in the day for bombs.



A video interview with a doctor who was on scene stabilizing victims says otherwise. He said victims had glass & other shrapnel embedded in them. He ask the officer if the blast came from inside the building & blew the glass into these people. The officer replied no "it came from this trash can" as he pointed to an exploded trash can on the sidewalk.


----------



## SFC Ollie

We don't know yet. it could have been in a bag next to said trashcan for all we know....
Thousands of backpacks were in the area......


----------



## Sunshine

namvet said:


> they should be checking these for evidence



Maybe.  But if an individual turns in a camera that exposes an islamic terrorist at work the person won't have long to live.


----------



## Circe

Sunni Man said:


> My point was that when the name Revere is mentioned in and around Boston.
> 
> The first thing people think of is Italians not muslims.     .




And when the Boston Marathon is bombed, the first thing people think is Muslims, not Italians.


There is a reason for that.


----------



## Ravi

KissMy said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said the device was not located in a trash can and the race course had been swept twice earlier in the day for bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A video interview with a doctor who was on scene stabilizing victims says otherwise. He said victims had glass & other shrapnel embedded in them. He ask the officer if the blast came from inside the building & blew the glass into these people. The officer replied no "it came from this trash can" as he pointed to an exploded trash can on the sidewalk.
Click to expand...

I doubt much glass was in the garbage cans unless the bomber also put that in there. Most of the drink containers would have been plastic. According to doctors at the hospitals, people were cut by nails put in bombs.


----------



## Circe

namvet said:


> they should be checking these for evidence





Oh, they are. There is a call out on national news for people with video or still photos of the bombing area to give them to police.


----------



## KissMy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG_CwcKSlN0"]Axelrod Thinks Obama Thinking Boston Bombings Could Be Related to 'Tax Day'[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila

Unkotare said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> When we were attacked on 9/11, nearly the entire country was behind Bush.  When we are attacked now, many righties attack Obama instead of supporting him.  Most of the righties are showing their true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once bitten, twice shy.
> 
> Have you heard the latest about how they're going to be checking everyone's bags and backpacks in Boston?  We've completely lost our freedom.  The terrorists won after 9/11, we are the ones who lost our freedom with the TSA and the patriot act, this is just going to put us that much more over the line into  a fascist state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Put a hold on the hyperbole. Additional security in the wake of a bombing that killed 3 and injured 140 is not "fascist"  and it doesn't mean we have lost our freedom. Stop being dramatic for the sake of being dramatic. There is plenty of real drama associated with the events of yesterday.
Click to expand...


But I like being dramatic....


----------



## Katzndogz

Indofred said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard this early morning they have a person of interest being held. Hes a 21 year old Saudi student here on a visa. *Evidently, he was near an explosion and was burned and had to be hospitalized. At the scene he took off running suspiciously.*
> 
> *The authorities are now calling the bombing a terrorist incident with the earmarks of Al Qaeda*. They suspect more than one person was involved. They have already gained access to the young Saudis home. Who knows he may be or may not be their man or at least one of them? The authorities have lots of film to sift through. If I was the perpetrators I would leave earth.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burned, running but hospitalised. If I was at the scene of a bomb and badly injured, I'd probably either not be running anywhere or running to medical help.
> 
> As for, "The authorities are now calling the bombing a terrorist incident with the earmarks of Al Qaeda", that and similar search strings produces no results at all in relation to this event.
> 
> In fact, it doesn't really match a Muslim terrorist attack because no bugger claimed it was an act of Allah against the great Satan and they generally do so pretty quickly.
> 
> Of course, that's not an attempt to say it wasn't a mad Muslim, just it doesn't really follow the trends.
Click to expand...


There's not too much stock to be put into the absence of a claim of reponsibility.  There was no claim of responsibility after the London bombings either.   That's because the whole plot was planned and executed by British born Pakistani doctors and nurses acting on their own.

This could well be a muslim attack planned and executed from a group right out of the local mosque.


----------



## Unkotare

poet said:


> Benghazi was a molehill...






Tell that to the families of the Americans abandoned to their fate and murdered, you callous fuck. 





You have now forced me to conclude that you're not just a delusional fool with an amusingly elevated sense of self importance. You really are a terrible person.


----------



## JimH52

SFC Ollie said:


> So as it still remains we know little to nothing about what has really happened. Early speculation has been little more than wrong. Last night everyone was posting the picture of a little girl claiming she had been killed, this Morning we know it was a little boy named Matthew. (If i remember correctly).
> 
> What more can I say, patience, there is a lot of evidence out there and we will know the truth soon enough......



Agree totally.  Patience is a rare virtue, but one that usually pays dividends.


----------



## Againsheila

TemplarKormac said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put a hold on the hyperbole. Additional security in the wake of a bombing that killed 3 and injured 140 is not "fascist"  and it doesn't mean we have lost our freedom. Stop being dramatic for the sake of being dramatic. There is plenty of real drama associated with the events of yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
> After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
> Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. *Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?
Click to expand...


Exactly, so why are we now searching EVERYONE with a bag???  You think they can't hide pipe bombs in their clothes and still drop them into garbage cans?


----------



## KissMy

Ravi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said the device was not located in a trash can and the race course had been swept twice earlier in the day for bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A video interview with a doctor who was on scene stabilizing victims says otherwise. He said victims had glass & other shrapnel embedded in them. He ask the officer if the blast came from inside the building & blew the glass into these people. The officer replied no "it came from this trash can" as he pointed to an exploded trash can on the sidewalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt much glass was in the garbage cans unless the bomber also put that in there. Most of the drink containers would have been plastic. According to doctors at the hospitals, people were cut by nails put in bombs.
Click to expand...


Did you see a doctor say that. I have seen 2 doctors who said they did not see any ball bearings. I had not heard nails before.


----------



## JimH52

Indofred said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard this early morning they have a person of interest being held. Hes a 21 year old Saudi student here on a visa. *Evidently, he was near an explosion and was burned and had to be hospitalized. At the scene he took off running suspiciously.*
> 
> *The authorities are now calling the bombing a terrorist incident with the earmarks of Al Qaeda*. They suspect more than one person was involved. They have already gained access to the young Saudis home. Who knows he may be or may not be their man or at least one of them? The authorities have lots of film to sift through. If I was the perpetrators I would leave earth.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burned, running but hospitalised. If I was at the scene of a bomb and badly injured, I'd probably either not be running anywhere or running to medical help.
> 
> As for, "The authorities are now calling the bombing a terrorist incident with the earmarks of Al Qaeda", that and similar search strings produces no results at all in relation to this event.
> 
> In fact, it doesn't really match a Muslim terrorist attack because no bugger claimed it was an act of Allah against the great Satan and they generally do so pretty quickly.
> 
> Of course, that's not an attempt to say it wasn't a mad Muslim, just it doesn't really follow the trends.
Click to expand...


It is beginning to sound like a cell of radicals.  It could have very little to do with foreign Islamics, but some locals that supported their cause.  Time will tell, I suppose.


----------



## Sunshine

Againsheila said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
> After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
> Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. *Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, so why are we now searching EVERYONE with a bag???  You think they can't hide pipe bombs in their clothes and still drop them into garbage cans?
Click to expand...


If they are going to ban bags, then they need to ban baggy pants too!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yj0B51vs8RI]Baggy pants guns - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zepAp5qQiDw]Guns in pants - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine

JimH52 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard this early morning they have a person of interest being held. Hes a 21 year old Saudi student here on a visa. *Evidently, he was near an explosion and was burned and had to be hospitalized. At the scene he took off running suspiciously.*
> 
> *The authorities are now calling the bombing a terrorist incident with the earmarks of Al Qaeda*. They suspect more than one person was involved. They have already gained access to the young Saudis home. Who knows he may be or may not be their man or at least one of them? The authorities have lots of film to sift through. If I was the perpetrators I would leave earth.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burned, running but hospitalised. If I was at the scene of a bomb and badly injured, I'd probably either not be running anywhere or running to medical help.
> 
> As for, "The authorities are now calling the bombing a terrorist incident with the earmarks of Al Qaeda", that and similar search strings produces no results at all in relation to this event.
> 
> In fact, it doesn't really match a Muslim terrorist attack because no bugger claimed it was an act of Allah against the great Satan and they generally do so pretty quickly.
> 
> Of course, that's not an attempt to say it wasn't a mad Muslim, just it doesn't really follow the trends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is beginning to sound like a cell of radicals.  It could have very little to do with foreign Islamics, but some locals that supported their cause.  Time will tell, I suppose.
Click to expand...


You wish~


----------



## Ravi

KissMy said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A video interview with a doctor who was on scene stabilizing victims says otherwise. He said victims had glass & other shrapnel embedded in them. He ask the officer if the blast came from inside the building & blew the glass into these people. The officer replied no "it came from this trash can" as he pointed to an exploded trash can on the sidewalk.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt much glass was in the garbage cans unless the bomber also put that in there. Most of the drink containers would have been plastic. According to doctors at the hospitals, people were cut by nails put in bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see a doctor say that. I have seen 2 doctors who said they did not see any ball bearings. I had not heard nails before.
Click to expand...


Many [victims] have severe wounds, mostly in the lower part of their body, says a doctor from Massachusetts General Hospital. Victims have metallic fragments in their bodies including shrapnel and nails, which appear to have been part of the bombs construction.

LIVE UPDATES: Boston Marathon Bombing, Day 2 - ABC News


----------



## Againsheila

SanTropez said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Security in that area would not be possible unless they completely change the nature of the venue.
> 
> If you've ever been to the Boston Marathon there you'd understand how nearly  impossible it would be to truly secure the area.
> 
> I mean you could secure it, but then there'd be nobody at the finish line.
> 
> 
> There are spectators along the whole 26 miles of that race and the last few blocks down from MASS AVE on Boyleston Street is a teaming mass of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what I said basically. You can "reasonably secure" an event, but nothing is ever 100% locked down or we'd be in prison.
Click to expand...


Welcome to prison....they are using this to strip us of even more rights.


----------



## Ravi

Againsheila said:


> SanTropez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Security in that area would not be possible unless they completely change the nature of the venue.
> 
> If you've ever been to the Boston Marathon there you'd understand how nearly  impossible it would be to truly secure the area.
> 
> I mean you could secure it, but then there'd be nobody at the finish line.
> 
> 
> There are spectators along the whole 26 miles of that race and the last few blocks down from MASS AVE on Boyleston Street is a teaming mass of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what I said basically. You can "reasonably secure" an event, but nothing is ever 100% locked down or we'd be in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome to prison....they are using this to strip us of even more rights.
Click to expand...


How so?


----------



## bodecea

I found this blog by George Takai very uplifting:



> KEEP ON RUNNING ON, BOSTON
> My thoughts on Boston, the marathon and our cherished liberties in the wake of these horrific attacks
> April 15, 2013
> When I first saw the terrible images from the bombings at the Boston Marathon. I couldnt help but be struck by a profound sadness. But it was nearly immediately followed by an even more profound sense of resolve.
> 
> The marathon commemorates, as the legend goes, an epic run by a Greek messenger to inform leaders of the worlds first democracy that its enemies had been defeated. To strike at such an event, targeting bystanders whose only thought was joy at seeing their loved ones cross the finish line, was to aim at ideals we as a modern society stand for: community, healthy competition, and the triumph of the human mind and body.
> 
> I am a marathoner myself, having run with an LGBT group called Frontrunners. In fact, I credit it with how I met my husband Brad, who was himself once quite the accomplished runner. Anyone who has attempted to complete a marathon knows what dedication and training, along with tenacity of spirit, is required. But I also understand why so many feel drawn by the challenge of those 26.2 miles: One never feels quite as free as when crossing beyond ones presumed physical limit.
> 
> Further, too, was I struck by the thought of Boston under attack. Boston! The birthplace of American liberty and independence, the town that gave us John, Abigail and Samuel Adams, as well as John, Robert and Ted Kennedy. Its home to some of Americas oldest and most prestigious universities, and boasts some of its mightiest athletic franchises. And on this day, on what is known as Patriots Day, the third Monday in April, Boston opened its doors to athletes from all corners of the world to compete in the worlds oldest annual running tradition. Someone chose Monday to try and slam that door shut, to terrorize and divide us right where and when we had chosen to celebrate and come together.
> 
> Americans have been blessed to live in a society where we can assemble peaceably and without fear. It is a cherished way of life that we hold dear and, too often, take for granted. Attacks such as these put our liberties to the test. But whether this newest threat came from without or within, whether the perpetrators are an organized network or a handful on the lunatic fringe, what I do know is this: Like marathoners, Bostonians are a tough and resilient people accustomed to overcoming obstacles. They dont take anything lying down. You dont mess with Boston.
> 
> GT


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> How so?



Papers please....


----------



## JimH52

Sunshine said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burned, running but hospitalised. If I was at the scene of a bomb and badly injured, I'd probably either not be running anywhere or running to medical help.
> 
> As for, "The authorities are now calling the bombing a terrorist incident with the earmarks of Al Qaeda", that and similar search strings produces no results at all in relation to this event.
> 
> In fact, it doesn't really match a Muslim terrorist attack because no bugger claimed it was an act of Allah against the great Satan and they generally do so pretty quickly.
> 
> Of course, that's not an attempt to say it wasn't a mad Muslim, just it doesn't really follow the trends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is beginning to sound like a cell of radicals.  It could have very little to do with foreign Islamics, but some locals that supported their cause.  Time will tell, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish~
Click to expand...


You are reaching, huh?  NICE!


----------



## mudwhistle

Againsheila said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
> After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
> Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. *Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, so why are we now searching EVERYONE with a bag???  You think they can't hide pipe bombs in their clothes and still drop them into garbage cans?
Click to expand...


Pipe-bombs blow out in all directions. Not out like a donut. At waist level.


----------



## mudwhistle

Did Obama ever catch anyone who attacked our diplomats in Benghazi?
Best I expect from Obama is a few threats.  Maybe if caught he'll provide the perps proper legal representation.


----------



## KissMy

Ravi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt much glass was in the garbage cans unless the bomber also put that in there. Most of the drink containers would have been plastic. According to doctors at the hospitals, people were cut by nails put in bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see a doctor say that. I have seen 2 doctors who said they did not see any ball bearings. I had not heard nails before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many [victims] have severe wounds, mostly in the lower part of their body, says a doctor from Massachusetts General Hospital. Victims have metallic fragments in their bodies including shrapnel and nails, which appear to have been part of the bombs construction.
> 
> LIVE UPDATES: Boston Marathon Bombing, Day 2 - ABC News
Click to expand...


Ok - Just saw a doctor on Fox news who said he found glass & nails in victims.


----------



## koshergrl

Another doctor said b-bs.


----------



## koshergrl

mudwhistle said:


> Did Obama ever catch anyone who attacked our diplomats in Benghazi?
> Best I expect from Obama is a few threats. Maybe if caught he'll provide the perps proper legal representation.


 
When he addressed the nation it is telling that he said he would find out who committed the act...and WHY.

WHY??? That's a lead in for whatever hell he has planned for us next. I think Obama is our last president.


----------



## Uncensored2008

mudwhistle said:


> Did Obama ever catch anyone who attacked our diplomats in Benghazi?
> Best I expect from Obama is a few threats.  Maybe if caught he'll provide the perps proper legal representation.



Meh, he might also kill a 16 year old American in Cancun. Obama likes killing American citizens....


----------



## Unkotare

Sunni Man said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revere, MA. has a large Italian community.    .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And brazillian, Guatemalan, el salvadorian etc etc.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point was that when the name Revere is mentioned in and around Boston.
> 
> The first thing people think of is Italians not muslims.     .
Click to expand...



Yeah, in the 1980s. 

Revere is very 'diverse' nowadays, and much of the old guard Italian population is getting pretty long in the tooth.


----------



## Unkotare

Pauli007001 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And brazillian, Guatemalan, el salvadorian etc etc.....
> 
> 
> 
> My point was that when the name Revere is mentioned in and around Boston.
> 
> The first thing people think of is Italians not muslims.     .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traditionally yes, revere beach used to be called Guido beach 20 or more years ago.
> Today it has a huge immigrant community.
> Some great places to find ethnic food too.
> Needs an Indian restaurant though, as does Lynn, swampy, Marblehead and Chelsea!!
Click to expand...


There are loads of Indian restaurants in Malden, which is right there. This South Indian/Sri Lankan place is especially good.

Home


----------



## depotoo

Bomb apparently involved pressure cooker | News - Home

interesting, Ft. Hood terrorist was doing the same thing to make one
Foiled Fort Hood Terrorist Was Making a Bomb from a Pressure Cooker


----------



## depotoo

It was also stated these have been used in Afghanistan as well.  
Has anyone ever heard of such a thing?


----------



## theHawk

depotoo said:


> Bomb apparently involved pressure cooker | News - Home
> 
> interesting, Ft. Hood terrorist was doing the same thing to make one
> Foiled Fort Hood Terrorist Was Making a Bomb from a Pressure Cooker



Shhhh.....the Fort Hood incident was "workplace violence", not Islamic terrorism according to the Hussein.


----------



## depotoo

Researching this now it seems they have been used in a number of incidences from Delhi to Pakistan to Nepal
One in Nepal was found outside our Embassy there.
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2009-09/16/content_12064630.htm


----------



## daws101

eots said:


> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a Boston Marathon Truther movement. Aye carumba! The bloods still on the freaking pavement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, honestly  think most inter truthers are just epic trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> truther is just some meaningless made up word.. history would tell us it is incumbent upon us to question the official narrative in such events
Click to expand...

yeah, made up by you twoofers.
it's the same as the tea baggers changing their name to tea party.  

the rest of your post is you trying and failing to sound intellectual.


----------



## bodecea

KissMy said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see a doctor say that. I have seen 2 doctors who said they did not see any ball bearings. I had not heard nails before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many [victims] have severe wounds, mostly in the lower part of their body, says a doctor from Massachusetts General Hospital. Victims have metallic fragments in their bodies including shrapnel and nails, which appear to have been part of the bombs construction.
> 
> LIVE UPDATES: Boston Marathon Bombing, Day 2 - ABC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok - Just saw a doctor on Fox news who said he found glass & nails in victims.
Click to expand...


I can certainly understand glass....windows got blown out.


----------



## Unkotare

koshergrl said:


> I think Obama is our last president.









What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## LAfrique

Lovebears65 said:


> FBI, Boston police go into overdrive in marathon bombing probe | Fox News just happened




While I send my condolences to the families of the deceased and all affected by the tragedy at the Boston Marathon, I find it odd and very suspicious that government officials immediately declared as terrorist attack what appeared as fireworks gone bad in a race that began with fireworks: *Those explosions towards finish line of the Boston Marathon were fireworks gone haywire or planned US government activities. It would not be the first time the US government cold-bloodedly sacrificed the lives of its citizens just to start something.
*


----------



## Uncensored2008

koshergrl said:


> I don't think the people have any say anymore when it comes to electing our presidents. I think by the time he leaves, we will be out of the loop.



If Citizens United is reversed, then MSNBC and the other party propaganda outlets will simply appoint our rulers.

But I can't see the charade forgone completely.


----------



## Againsheila

koshergrl said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Obama is our last president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the people have any say anymore when it comes to electing our presidents. I think by the time he leaves, we will be out of the loop.
Click to expand...


I think we've been out of the loop for years.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

When I heard about what happened in Boston yesterday, I had just come from the funeral of my last living grandparent who passed away last Wednesday at the age of 91. If any of y'all here are connected in any way to anyone who was at that marathon, I just want y'all to know that I pray for your family and friends and everyone else who was there.

God bless you and everyone in the Boston area always!!! 

Holly


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> We still know nothing about who may have done this, what we do know is that it is no doubt an act of cowardice and terrorism....


Oh? You mean like the same sorts of acts the U.S. military and government have perpetrated thousands and thousands of times for many decades all over the world?
.


----------



## MikeK

Pauli007001 said:


> Two bombs, the second detonated as first responders arrived on the scene.
> A tactic used in the past by the IRA and their al Quaida allies.


I doubt it was Al Qaeda.  The huge cloud of white smoke strongly suggests the explosive was (sulfurous) gunpowder.  Al Qaeda bombers are far too advanced to use something that primitive.  They know how to make ANFO, which is basically what Timothy McVeigh used in Oklahoma City.  That would have caused ten times the damage of yesterday's bombs.


----------



## numan

CrazedScotsman said:


> I don't know who or what is worse, the guy or group who murdered two and attempted to murder over 100, or those using this to point fingers, place blame and further whatever political agenda.


Oh, I don't think anyone who is not crazed would have any difficulty deciding that question.
.


----------



## depotoo

MikeK said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two bombs, the second detonated as first responders arrived on the scene.
> A tactic used in the past by the IRA and their al Quaida allies.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it was Al Qaeda.  The huge cloud of white smoke strongly suggests the explosive was (sulfurous) gunpowder.  Al Qaeda bombers are far too advanced to use something that primitive.  They know how to make ANFO, which is basically what Timothy McVeigh used in Oklahoma City.  That would have caused ten times the damage of yesterday's bombs.
Click to expand...


pressure cooker bombs such as this have been used in Afghanistan, Pakistan, India, Nepal, etc. And the Ft. Hood bomber did as well.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

AceRothstein said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this attack did nothing else it absolutely shined a very bright light on the extent of division in the country and answer the question of whether or not it will survive intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> When we were attacked on 9/11, nearly the entire country was behind Bush.  When we are attacked now, many righties attack Obama instead of supporting him.  Most of the righties are showing their true colors.
Click to expand...


Your display of ignorance is blinding. Anyone who thinks the entire country was behind Bush didn't pay attention.


----------



## Katzndogz

editec said:


> Security in that area would not be possible unless they completely change the nature of the venue.
> 
> If you've ever been to the Boston Marathon there you'd understand how nearly  impossible it would be to truly secure the area.
> 
> I mean you could secure it, but then there'd be nobody at the finish line.
> 
> 
> There are spectators along the whole 26 miles of that race and the last few blocks down from MASS AVE on Boyleston Street is a teaming mass of humanity.



New York can secure Times Square on New Year's Eve.   Los Angeles can secure the entire Rose Parade route on New Year's day.

BOSTON can't secure the marathon route?   Really?    Are they that bad up there.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

candycorn said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> When we were attacked on 9/11, nearly the entire country was behind Bush.  When we are attacked now, many righties attack Obama instead of supporting him.  Most of the righties are showing their true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once bitten, twice shy.
> 
> Have you heard the latest about how they're going to be checking everyone's bags and backpacks in Boston?  We've completely lost our freedom.  The terrorists won after 9/11, we are the ones who lost our freedom with the TSA and the patriot act, this is just going to put us that much more over the line into  a fascist state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bag checks...how terrible.
Click to expand...


Another step toward tyranny and all you think it is wonderful because it makes you feel safe.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Gracie said:


> They can check my bag anytime they want to. I have nothing to hide. If it helps keep everyone in the USA safer...then by all means, be my guest to check.
> 
> But that's me.



I have nothing to hide either, but that does not mean they can check my bags.


----------



## MondoBongo

Quantum Windbag said:


> Your display of ignorance is blinding. Anyone who thinks the entire country was behind Bush didn't pay attention.



90% approval rating isn't quite the "entire country" but it's damn close:

Presidential Approval Ratings -- George W. Bush | Gallup Historical Trends


----------



## Quantum Windbag

TemplarKormac said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> In our slumber of arrogance and false sense of security, we will always need something to open our eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open our eyes and do what? Asking for more TSA organizations to further curb our freedoms? That's what happened after 9/11. Everybody wanted to be safe, so they cried for an iron wall. Problem is, they started having issues themselves getting through it as well over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Those who are willing to give up a essential liberty for safety deserve neither liberty nor safety (Benjamin Franklin?) But then again, when was the last time we had a group of terrorists run a plane into a building after that? Hey here's an idea, restrict the TSA to the powers it had right after 9/11! It's seems to have worked up until now.
> 
> So how do we keep our country safe? There can be no such thing as "absolute liberty" or "absolute safety". But we have to strike a balance between the two. I am not advocating that anyone be stripped of their rights. But if you take a flight somewhere, you'll sure as heck be happy that such security measures got you home also.
Click to expand...


The TSA has done nothing to keep even one terrorist off any plane in the country. In fact, the only real terrorist they ever saw walked right past them and got on a plane, even though they had his name.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Gracie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can check my bag anytime they want to. I have nothing to hide. If it helps keep everyone in the USA safer...then by all means, be my guest to check.
> 
> But that's me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how far will you go
> 
> how much freedom will you give up
> 
> to help keep us safe
> 
> will you allow the cops to search your home
> 
> would you allow the government to control
> 
> what books you can read
> 
> how about listening in on your phone calls
> 
> or searching your bank accounts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No
> No
> No
> No
> 
> But, if I chose to use a service, i.e. airline, then I have to go by their rules. Otherwise....drive. Flying in a plane is not a right. You want to use their service? Go by their rules. If I go to a ballpark and they want to check my bags? Fine. If I go in a mall and have packages with me from another mall or even a huge purse and they want to check it? Fine. I am entering their mall. I go by their rules. Or...I don't go to their mall at all. My choice.
Click to expand...


Except they are searching bags on streets, and the TSA has even set up checkpoints on roads to search cars. They need to be shut down now.


----------



## daws101

Quantum Windbag said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Open our eyes and do what? Asking for more TSA organizations to further curb our freedoms? That's what happened after 9/11. Everybody wanted to be safe, so they cried for an iron wall. Problem is, they started having issues themselves getting through it as well over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Those who are willing to give up a essential liberty for safety deserve neither liberty nor safety (Benjamin Franklin?) But then again, when was the last time we had a group of terrorists run a plane into a building after that? Hey here's an idea, restrict the TSA to the powers it had right after 9/11! It's seems to have worked up until now.
> 
> So how do we keep our country safe? There can be no such thing as "absolute liberty" or "absolute safety". But we have to strike a balance between the two. I am not advocating that anyone be stripped of their rights. But if you take a flight somewhere, you'll sure as heck be happy that such security measures got you home also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The TSA has done nothing to keep even one terrorist off any plane in the country. In fact, the only real terrorist they ever saw walked right past them and got on a plane, even though they had his name.
Click to expand...

shit happens! weren't you just  raving about tyranny,and how they will not check your bags?


----------



## Katzndogz

Homeland Security and the TSA might search you, but the can't search Saudi nationals.   They are in the trusted traveler program.

Lawmakers question 'trusted' status for Saudi travelers - Burgess Everett - POLITICO.com

Republican Homeland Security leaders are knocking the Homeland Security Departments decision to extend a trusted traveler program to Saudi Arabia before countries like the United Kingdom and France.
Secretary Janet Napolitano reached an agreement in January with a top Saudi official to begin work on granting Global Entry status to Saudi Arabian citizens, allowing pre-approved, low-risk travelers to pass through customs more quickly in the United States at major U.S. airports.


----------



## Ravi

Experts say the two bombs used near the Boston Marathon finish line were built using pressure cookers, and contained black powder or gunpowder as the explosive and ball bearings as shrapnel. Experts say instructions on how to design such bombs are available on the Internet.

Officials said today no one is in custody and there is no clear motive in the Monday blasts that killed three people and injured more than 170, the worst terror attack on U.S. soil since 9/11

Boston Marathon bombings: Investigators hunt for clues in deadly attack - chicagotribune.com


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Politico said:


> Actually no one knows how they were detonated yet. No one knows anything other than it was a piss poor execution.



You keep saying that, even though you really have no idea if it was or not.


----------



## AceRothstein

Quantum Windbag said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this attack did nothing else it absolutely shined a very bright light on the extent of division in the country and answer the question of whether or not it will survive intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> When we were attacked on 9/11, nearly the entire country was behind Bush.  When we are attacked now, many righties attack Obama instead of supporting him.  Most of the righties are showing their true colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your display of ignorance is blinding. Anyone who thinks the entire country was behind Bush didn't pay attention.
Click to expand...


Which is why I used the word nearly, obviously you struggle with reading and reading comprehension.  90% approval rating is nearly the entire country.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MondoBongo said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your display of ignorance is blinding. Anyone who thinks the entire country was behind Bush didn't pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90% approval rating isn't quite the "entire country" but it's damn close:
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- George W. Bush | Gallup Historical Trends
Click to expand...


Which still left a 30 million people to attack him, which you would know if you had half the brain rdean has.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

daws101 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Those who are willing to give up a essential liberty for safety deserve neither liberty nor safety (Benjamin Franklin?) But then again, when was the last time we had a group of terrorists run a plane into a building after that? Hey here's an idea, restrict the TSA to the powers it had right after 9/11! It's seems to have worked up until now.
> 
> So how do we keep our country safe? There can be no such thing as "absolute liberty" or "absolute safety". But we have to strike a balance between the two. I am not advocating that anyone be stripped of their rights. But if you take a flight somewhere, you'll sure as heck be happy that such security measures got you home also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TSA has done nothing to keep even one terrorist off any plane in the country. In fact, the only real terrorist they ever saw walked right past them and got on a plane, even though they had his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit happens! weren't you just  raving about tyranny,and how they will not check your bags?
Click to expand...


Didn't I just say I want to get rid of the TSA? Should I repeat it in all my posts just so you don't get confused?


----------



## candycorn

Quantum Windbag said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once bitten, twice shy.
> 
> Have you heard the latest about how they're going to be checking everyone's bags and backpacks in Boston?  We've completely lost our freedom.  The terrorists won after 9/11, we are the ones who lost our freedom with the TSA and the patriot act, this is just going to put us that much more over the line into  a fascist state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag checks...how terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another step toward tyranny and all you think it is wonderful because it makes you feel safe.
Click to expand...


yawn


----------



## novasteve

Do we need pressure cooker control laws?


----------



## bodecea

novasteve said:


> Do we need pressure cooker control laws?


----------



## JimH52

Quantum Windbag said:


> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your display of ignorance is blinding. Anyone who thinks the entire country was behind Bush didn't pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90% approval rating isn't quite the "entire country" but it's damn close:
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- George W. Bush | Gallup Historical Trends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which still left a 30 million people to attack him, which you would know if you had half the brain rdean has.
Click to expand...


90% after 9/11...but now it has settled in around 30%...which makes sense.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

AceRothstein said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> When we were attacked on 9/11, nearly the entire country was behind Bush.  When we are attacked now, many righties attack Obama instead of supporting him.  Most of the righties are showing their true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your display of ignorance is blinding. Anyone who thinks the entire country was behind Bush didn't pay attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why I used the word nearly, obviously you struggle with reading and reading comprehension.  90% approval rating is nearly the entire country.
Click to expand...


Yet, despite your protest of brilliance, there was plenty of opposition to Bush after 9/11, which explains why the Democrats made inroads every single election. Bush did get some big things passed, but that was not because everyone supported him, it was because he actually understood how to reach out to people he disagreed with.


----------



## MondoBongo

Quantum Windbag said:


> Which still left a 30 million people to attack him, which you would know if you had half the brain rdean has.



No.  If there are 300 million PEOPLE in the USA, then how many of those 300 million are children?  And an approval rating isn't based on "Those who are for someone and those who are going to ATTACK someone."  One can disapprove of a person's job without attacking them.  Bush was no victim here.  He had a 90% approval rating and he squandered it.


----------



## AceRothstein

Quantum Windbag said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your display of ignorance is blinding. Anyone who thinks the entire country was behind Bush didn't pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I used the word nearly, obviously you struggle with reading and reading comprehension.  90% approval rating is nearly the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, despite your protest of brilliance, there was plenty of opposition to Bush after 9/11, which explains why the Democrats made inroads every single election. Bush did get some big things passed, but that was not because everyone supported him, it was because he actually understood how to reach out to people he disagreed with.
Click to expand...


Once again, you are incorrect.  The Democrats did not make inroads in either the 2002 or 2004 elections, the GOP had net gains in both chambers both years.  Do you ever get tired of being wrong?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MondoBongo said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which still left a 30 million people to attack him, which you would know if you had half the brain rdean has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  If there are 300 million PEOPLE in the USA, then how many of those 300 million are children?  And an approval rating isn't based on "Those who are for someone and those who are going to ATTACK someone."  One can disapprove of a person's job without attacking them.  Bush was no victim here.  He had a 90% approval rating and he squandered it.
Click to expand...


Children don't have political opinions? When did that start?


----------



## daws101

Quantum Windbag said:


> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which still left a 30 million people to attack him, which you would know if you had half the brain rdean has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  If there are 300 million PEOPLE in the USA, then how many of those 300 million are children?  And an approval rating isn't based on "Those who are for someone and those who are going to ATTACK someone."  One can disapprove of a person's job without attacking them.  Bush was no victim here.  He had a 90% approval rating and he squandered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children don't have political opinions? When did that start?
Click to expand...

not really, how could they? most kids just parrot what their parents say until they start to mature.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

AceRothstein said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I used the word nearly, obviously you struggle with reading and reading comprehension.  90% approval rating is nearly the entire country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, despite your protest of brilliance, there was plenty of opposition to Bush after 9/11, which explains why the Democrats made inroads every single election. Bush did get some big things passed, but that was not because everyone supported him, it was because he actually understood how to reach out to people he disagreed with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, you are incorrect.  The Democrats did not make inroads in either the 2002 or 2004 elections, the GOP had net gains in both chambers both years.  Do you ever get tired of being wrong?
Click to expand...


They did? Did you tell the House that, because there official website tells me otherwise.

Party Divisions | US House of Representatives: History, Art & Archives


----------



## koshergrl

MondoBongo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I tried to make sense out of your weird crap, but I think I'm done now.
> 
> Seriously. Less drugs. Take some B12 or something instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prove you wrong and you resort to personal attacks and poo flinging? What's wrong? Can't you debate like an adult?
Click to expand...

 
The only thing you have proven is that you're a disorganized thinker.


----------



## Circe

novasteve said:


> Do we need pressure cooker control laws?



Evidently we do.........................

They'll take my pressure cooker when they pry my cold, dead............



Oh, never mind.


----------



## JimH52

The Saudi student has been cleared.

Source: Bombs were likely in pressure cookers in backpacks - CNN.com



> No suspects have been identified, and the motive remains unclear, authorities said.
> Authorities late Monday searched the apartment of a young Saudi man who was injured at the race. He was found to have no connection to the attack. "He was just at the wrong place at the wrong time," the U.S. official said.
> 
> A Saudi woman, a medical student who was also injured in the blast, has also been interviewed by investigators, according to a law enforcement source.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> If you read others posts you'd know how the tea party got co-opted by a bunch of nutters and called the tea bag party by themselves. If you had any brains in your head you'd know that the original tea party from 2006 became filled with social cons and morons such as yourself to end up being, get ready kids, an EPIC fail.



You mean I could have recited the leftist mantra?

Damn..

But alas, my preference is facts. And the fact is that the Tea Parties started in 2006. Jon Stewart trained you mindless fucks to use the term in 2010 - 4 years later. 

Oh and yes, the older Tea Partiers took right to the term, with no clue what it meant. Of course, most of you Obamunists use the term to this day. That fuckwad Stewart does. He's real proud that he attached that to the freedom movement - like most of the left, he bitterly detests freedom.


----------



## daws101

koshergrl said:


> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I tried to make sense out of your weird crap, but I think I'm done now.
> 
> Seriously. Less drugs. Take some B12 or something instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prove you wrong and you resort to personal attacks and poo flinging? What's wrong? Can't you debate like an adult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing you have proven is that you're a disorganized thinker.
Click to expand...

 perception of reality challenged


----------



## koshergrl

Quantum Windbag said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, despite your protest of brilliance, there was plenty of opposition to Bush after 9/11, which explains why the Democrats made inroads every single election. Bush did get some big things passed, but that was not because everyone supported him, it was because he actually understood how to reach out to people he disagreed with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you are incorrect. The Democrats did not make inroads in either the 2002 or 2004 elections, the GOP had net gains in both chambers both years. Do you ever get tired of being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did? Did you tell the House that, because there official website tells me otherwise.
> 
> Party Divisions | US House of Representatives: History, Art & Archives
Click to expand...


----------



## laughinReaper

boedicca said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You retard!!
> Boston is hundreds of miles from newtown.
> 
> You will make this about guns because you want it to be about guns because it suits your dogma.
> 
> There is no evidence to suggest it was any group as of yet.
> 
> There is plenty to suggest that you are a retard who would use a child's death to push an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI yesterday's run was dedicated to the Newtown victims. Their were runners there from Newtown raising money for the victims. This area of the country is small,its only about a three hour drive with traffic to Boston.
> 
> 
> As far as gun control we now need to address the elephant in the room. What the right was saying about the recent push to ban assualt weapons has been proven in the last week with the Texas stabbing and the Boston bombing.  Banning assault weapons and large capacity magazines isn't going to do squat. . Criminals,nutjobs,and terrorists don't follow the law and will use whatever they can get their hands on to carry out their agenda. The real problem is our society that seems to be breeding these fruit loops faster than ever before. We need to ask ourselves what about our society is causing this change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for a start...how about we actually get back to proper rule of law.
> 
> Let's get rid of the tons of inane laws that micromanage private behavior, and simply for proper issues that involve national security and domestic tranquility (enhance not limit civil society).
> 
> And then let's stop brainwashing children in schools into thinking The Constitution is a Living Document founded on moral relativism and begin holding individuals accountable for their actions, including our elected representatives.
Click to expand...

I was thinking more of getting to the root cause. The Constitution has worked for over 200years just fine and should be upheld. What I was getting at was when I was a kid this terrorist BS was a rare thing. Now it's happening all the time. The question is what has changed since I was a kid in society in general. IMHO it's got more to do with a variety of things. Lack of morals,broken homes and poor parenting,acceptance of violence in our everyday lives,not accepting responsibility for ourselves when we do wrong,laziness,no community unity,and the overall glorification of greedy,stupid and empty culture.


----------



## MikeK

depotoo said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two bombs, the second detonated as first responders arrived on the scene.
> A tactic used in the past by the IRA and their al Quaida allies.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it was Al Qaeda.  The huge cloud of white smoke strongly suggests the explosive was (sulfurous) gunpowder.  Al Qaeda bombers are far too advanced to use something that primitive.  They know how to make ANFO, which is basically what Timothy McVeigh used in Oklahoma City.  That would have caused ten times the damage of yesterday's bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pressure cooker bombs such as this have been used in Afghanistan, Pakistan, India, Nepal, etc. And the Ft. Hood bomber did as well.
Click to expand...

The pressure cooker is basic and common.  It serves only as the containment for the explosive material, which is the critical component.  

If gunpowder was used, which all that white smoke would suggest, the people in the area of the blast were very lucky.  Because gunpowder is comparatively slow-burning.  But everything I've read or heard about Al Qaeda bombers is they use ANFO or C-4, either of which would have produced infinitely more damage.

So far my guess is some homegrown, unaffiliated, sympathetic fanatic(s) did this.  But time will tell.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> north Korea?



Yes, home of the other "Dear Leader."


----------



## AceRothstein

Quantum Windbag said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, despite your protest of brilliance, there was plenty of opposition to Bush after 9/11, which explains why the Democrats made inroads every single election. Bush did get some big things passed, but that was not because everyone supported him, it was because he actually understood how to reach out to people he disagreed with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you are incorrect.  The Democrats did not make inroads in either the 2002 or 2004 elections, the GOP had net gains in both chambers both years.  Do you ever get tired of being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did? Did you tell the House that, because there official website tells me otherwise.
> 
> Party Divisions | US House of Representatives: History, Art & Archives
Click to expand...


Your mathematics skills are as poor as your reading comprehension skills.  See the decrease in Democrats from your own link for the 108th & 109th?  Those were the results of the 2002 & 2004 elections.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JimH52 said:


> The Saudi student has been cleared.
> 
> Source: Bombs were likely in pressure cookers in backpacks - CNN.com



Not a surprise.

It didn't sound like he was involved. He was one of the victims.


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> north Korea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, home of the other "Dear Leader."
Click to expand...

last time I checked they were about as far right as you can go..


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> Last time I checked they were about as far right as you can go..



ROFL

Thanks Humpty.

{'But "glory" doesn't mean "a nice knock-down argument",' Alice objected.

'When I use a word,' Humpty Dumpty said, in rather a scornful tone, 'it means just what I choose it to mean  neither more nor less.' }


----------



## SFC Ollie

OK, this thread is going into the toilet fast........ Anyway:

I just received an E-mail from national Headquarters of the American Legion.

The President has ordered flags to be flown at Half mast through Saturday.......


----------



## boedicca

Good for him.  That is the appropriate thing to do.


----------



## JimH52

SFC Ollie said:


> OK, this thread is going into the toilet fast........ Anyway:
> 
> I just received an E-mail from national Headquarters of the American Legion.
> 
> The President has ordered flags to be flown at Half mast through Saturday.......



Agreed...I started one on New Boston Bombing Details

Can you use that one?


----------



## numan

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still know nothing about who may have done this, what we do know is that it is no doubt an act of cowardice and terrorism....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? You mean like the same sorts of acts the U.S. military and government have perpetrated thousands and thousands of times for many decades all over the world?
Click to expand...

And to think that I actually hesitated before posting the above because I worried that it was a bit off-topic!!

I see now that my scruples were laughably unnecessary!
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still know nothing about who may have done this, what we do know is that it is no doubt an act of cowardice and terrorism....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? You mean like the same sorts of acts the U.S. military and government have perpetrated thousands and thousands of times for many decades all over the world?
> .
Click to expand...



We are not Lilly white. Never claimed we were. But we are still the greatest ever.......

And thousands and thousands? I'm sorry I don't think so..... And not cowardice either...

But please do continue to play.....


----------



## theDoctorisIn

*I've excised nearly 100 posts from this thread.*

If you _fucking children_ really feel the need to discuss the roots of the term "teabagging" again, I've moved those posts to this thread:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...who-really-want-to-talk-about-teabagging.html

*Show some fucking respect, please.*


----------



## koshergrl

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked they were about as far right as you can go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Thanks Humpty.
> 
> {'But "glory" doesn't mean "a nice knock-down argument",' Alice objected.
> 
> 'When I use a word,' Humpty Dumpty said, in rather a scornful tone, 'it means just what I choose it to mean  neither more nor less.' }
Click to expand...

 
What these loons do with and to the language just floors me.

I spoke with a woman today...she did not know what the word "recent" meant. Seriously. We were talking about a form that requested her most *recent* paystubs, for income received in the last 30 days.

First she kept saying "If I give the most recent, then I have to wait until the 28th, because I get paid for now then."

I was like..uh...what?????? 

She couldn't distinguish issuance dates from pay periods..seriously, she had no clue...and she honestly thought her most *recent* paycheck was sometime in the future.

These people have somehow had their brains scrambled and have walked away from school with a completely dysfunctional understanding of what words mean, and how to think. They literally don't know how to think; or to read; or to speak. They don't know what words mean, they flounder with syntax....yet they are absolutely certain that they make sense, and are RIGHT. They think words mean what you say they mean..that it's completely subjective.. Humpty Dumpty nailed it.  .


----------



## boedicca

The movie Idiocracy is a documentary.


----------



## koshergrl

That woman provides home health care. I can't even imagine how she translates recipes, meds and cleaning supplies.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

That's pretty funny in a very sick way that that poor Saudi kid was in the wrong place in the wrong time. I couldn't imagine anything scarier than being in the middle of a goddamn terrorist attack in a foreign country and the authorities mistakenly thinking you're involved. Glad to hear he's been cleared and he's going to be alright. 

Still say it's two or three wacky domestic guys who did this.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BallsBrunswick said:


> That's pretty funny in a very sick way that that poor Saudi kid was in the wrong place in the wrong time. I couldn't imagine anything scarier than being in the middle of a goddamn terrorist attack in a foreign country and the authorities mistakenly thinking you're involved. Glad to hear he's been cleared and he's going to be alright.
> 
> Still say it's two or three wacky domestic guys who did this.



Of course you do.

But then, you're a pile of shit.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Uncensored2008 said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty funny in a very sick way that that poor Saudi kid was in the wrong place in the wrong time. I couldn't imagine anything scarier than being in the middle of a goddamn terrorist attack in a foreign country and the authorities mistakenly thinking you're involved. Glad to hear he's been cleared and he's going to be alright.
> 
> Still say it's two or three wacky domestic guys who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do.
> 
> But then, you're a pile of shit.
Click to expand...


Why are you so emotionally involved in who the bomber is? That's kind of pathetic.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BallsBrunswick said:


> Why are you so emotionally involved in who the bomber is? That's kind of pathetic.



I've made no predictions at all.

You are invested in the myth that this was one or more white Republicans. You desperately need it to be so.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Uncensored2008 said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so emotionally involved in who the bomber is? That's kind of pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made no predictions at all.
> 
> You are invested in the myth that this was one or more white Republicans. You desperately need it to be so.
Click to expand...


 You have such a defensive complex going and you're so emotionally involved in your rhetoric that you think when I say domestic, it automatically means white republicans. Settle down, I'm saying that the profile of this bombing doesn't fit the traditional foreign/muslim bombers' profile and the clues of this attack seem to suggest it's a domestic enemy whatever that may be.

It's pretty sad that you're so emotionally tied into who the bomber is. Maybe you should examine that and examine that in your head you're likely going to wind up emotionally supporting the people who murdered several innocent people and destroyed the lives of many yesterday.


----------



## koshergrl

Good grief, give it a rest, freud.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

koshergrl said:


> Good grief, give it a rest, freud.



We should really get into your complexes sometime because you can't handle it when other people are correct.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BallsBrunswick said:


> We should really get into your complexes sometime because you can't handle it when other people are correct.



The complete and utter lack of even a hint of evidence to support your claims makes you "correct?"

Well alrighty then......


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Uncensored2008 said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should really get into your complexes sometime because you can't handle it when other people are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The complete and utter lack of even a hint of evidence to support your claims makes you "correct?"
> 
> Well alrighty then......
Click to expand...


You won't refute anything I said and I laid out logically exactly what your problem is... so I guess this is the point where you try to insult me and wander off like a good little conservative.


----------



## daws101

BallsBrunswick said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief, give it a rest, freud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should really get into your complexes sometime because you can't handle it when other people are correct.
Click to expand...

have you got another lifetime to spare?


----------



## koshergrl

lololol...


----------



## Indofred

JimH52 said:


> The Saudi student has been cleared.
> 
> Source: Bombs were likely in pressure cookers in backpacks - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No suspects have been identified, and the motive remains unclear, authorities said.
> Authorities late Monday searched the apartment of a young Saudi man who was injured at the race. He was found to have no connection to the attack. "He was just at the wrong place at the wrong time," the U.S. official said.
> 
> A Saudi woman, a medical student who was also injured in the blast, has also been interviewed by investigators, according to a law enforcement source.
Click to expand...


So many injured and stuck in hospital but only 2 questioned as suspects.
Does that say a little something?
How many others were under armed guard and had their houses searched, what, none?
There's something very wrong when you treat a guest that way because they're the 'wrong' race and/or religion.


----------



## koshergrl

There used to be a poster on here who really got into the internet message board psychoanalysis thing...omg, he'd get super irate when anyone said that psychology wasn't a science. Who was that? 

Crap, was it eots???


----------



## koshergrl

Indofred said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Saudi student has been cleared.
> 
> Source: Bombs were likely in pressure cookers in backpacks - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No suspects have been identified, and the motive remains unclear, authorities said.
> Authorities late Monday searched the apartment of a young Saudi man who was injured at the race. He was found to have no connection to the attack. "He was just at the wrong place at the wrong time," the U.S. official said.
> 
> A Saudi woman, a medical student who was also injured in the blast, has also been interviewed by investigators, according to a law enforcement source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So many injured and stuck in hospital but only 2 questioned as suspects.
> Does that say a little something?
> How many others were under armed guard and had their houses searched, what, none?
> There's something very wrong when you treat a guest that way because they're the 'wrong' race and/or religion.
Click to expand...

 
Talk to the leaders of Islam about that one.


----------



## Gracie

I feel bad for that saudi student, too. Poor guy.


----------



## daws101

koshergrl said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Saudi student has been cleared.
> 
> Source: Bombs were likely in pressure cookers in backpacks - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many injured and stuck in hospital but only 2 questioned as suspects.
> Does that say a little something?
> How many others were under armed guard and had their houses searched, what, none?
> There's something very wrong when you treat a guest that way because they're the 'wrong' race and/or religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to the leaders of Islam about that one.
Click to expand...

really? guess you don't remember the house un-American activities committee or J EDGAR  HOOVER.


----------



## koshergrl

gads shut up already. Your irritating buzzing is...well, irritating.


----------



## Katzndogz

They already know quite a bit about whoever it was that built the bombs from the way the bombs were built.  It's not like they have nothing to go on.


----------



## koshergrl

Gracie said:


> I feel bad for that saudi student, too. Poor guy.


 
He will survive. We don't kill people and parade them through the streets when we suspect them of things they didn't do. We just question and release them.


----------



## daws101

koshergrl said:


> gads shut up already. Your irritating buzzing is...well, irritating.


which one of the people in your head are you talking to now?


----------



## Indofred

God did it.

Boston Marathon bombing: Westboro Baptist Church blames 'f*g marriage' - Oklahoma City Top News | Examiner.com

Nutters really come out of the woodwork when bad things happen.


----------



## daws101

Katzndogz said:


> They already know quite a bit about whoever it was that built the bombs from the way the bombs were built.  It's not like they have nothing to go on.


how's that? knowing how the bombs were built is no real indication of who built them.
it's not as if the maker left some sort of I.D. in the fragments.
if "they" did it would not be announced until "they" were caught.
nice use of logic there sport!


----------



## daws101

Indofred said:


> God did it.
> 
> Boston Marathon bombing: Westboro Baptist Church blames 'f*g marriage' - Oklahoma City Top News | Examiner.com
> 
> Nutters really come out of the woodwork when bad things happen.


----------



## Againsheila

Indofred said:


> God did it.
> 
> Boston Marathon bombing: Westboro Baptist Church blames 'f*g marriage' - Oklahoma City Top News | Examiner.com
> 
> Nutters really come out of the woodwork when bad things happen.



That's not fair, putting the WBC in the same vein as "nutters" is an insult to nutters.


----------



## koshergrl

daws101 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already know quite a bit about whoever it was that built the bombs from the way the bombs were built. It's not like they have nothing to go on.
> 
> 
> 
> how's that? knowing how the bombs were built is no real indication of who built them.
> it's not as if the maker left some sort of I.D. in the fragments.
> if "they" did it would not be announced until "they" were caught.
> nice use of logic there sport!
Click to expand...

 
Cripes, you're such a moron.

"These kinds of things often have what are referred to as signature tell-tale signs that could signal who exactly might have been involved in putting these items together, said Harris"

Clues to identifying Boston bombers encrypted in explosives: terrorism expert | Globalnews.ca


----------



## laughinReaper

Indofred said:


> God did it.
> 
> Boston Marathon bombing: Westboro Baptist Church blames 'f*g marriage' - Oklahoma City Top News | Examiner.com
> 
> Nutters really come out of the woodwork when bad things happen.



Westboro church is full of retards,too bad they weren't protesting next to the garbage can when it exploded.


----------



## boedicca

Gracie said:


> I feel bad for that saudi student, too. Poor guy.



At least he is not being held in detention indefinitely, unlike that feckless documentary maker whose been blamed for inciting the riot that led to the Benghazi attack.


----------



## hoosier88

koshergrl said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for that saudi student, too. Poor guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will survive. We don't kill people and parade them through the streets when we suspect them of things they didn't do. We just question and release them.
Click to expand...


Except when we waterboard them too many times & they snap, or we test them to destruction, or we accidentally freeze them, electrocute them, put them into positions of stress for too long, deprive them of sleep too long, drug them too long, let them bleed/not treat their wounds until they answer, set dogs on them, confine them in tiger cages, extreme rendition them to the tender mercies ... oh, yah, great humanitarians we are, especially if we're afraid that somehow Al Queda or unspecified others will nuke us, or germ us, or tamper with our precious bodily fluids ...


----------



## Black_Label

Gracie said:


> I feel bad for that saudi student, too. Poor guy.



I'm sure it was a bunch of right wingers that heard the explosion, then tackled the first brown person they saw to be "heroes" that they roughed up and caught the terrorist


----------



## Zona

007 said:


> You want to stop this kind of thing... you want to REALLY stop this kind of thing? Then you need to say FUCK POLITICAL CORRECTNESS, FUCK WORRYING ABOUT OFFENDING SOMEONE, and PROFILE the FUCK otta these mother fucking MUSLIMS, PERIOD.
> 
> Time to quit worrying and all the touchy, feely, can't offend anyone BULL SHIT.



So of the bomber turns put to be white, shpuld all.whites be profiled?  I love how.passionate you are towards everyone but you.  White guy.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zona said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to stop this kind of thing... you want to REALLY stop this kind of thing? Then you need to say FUCK POLITICAL CORRECTNESS, FUCK WORRYING ABOUT OFFENDING SOMEONE, and PROFILE the FUCK otta these mother fucking MUSLIMS, PERIOD.
> 
> Time to quit worrying and all the touchy, feely, can't offend anyone BULL SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So of the bomber turns put to be white, *shpuld all.whites be profiled*?  I love how.passionate you are towards everyone but you.  White guy.
Click to expand...


No, only whites who fit the profile.


----------



## CrazedScotsman

It was the Black Panthers!!!

How do I know?

Only white people were hurt.
The bombs were in pressure cookers which is symbolic for the blowing pressure cookers from the oppression of 50,000 years of slavery African-Americans endured by white America.
They were in pack packs which is symbolic of the heavy load they have to carry.
It was on April 15 to symbolize all the money taken from them and given to white people.
It was at the Boston Marathon to represent all the running they did fleeing slavery.
There were two bombs to represent the north and the south
It was at the finish line to represent the end of one era and the start of a new era.
If you spell Boston backwards it spells Notsob which represents "not taking it anymore you son of bitches." or Notsob.
The Black Panthers really hate the song "Amanda" by Boston.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Why is this such a racial thing with conservatives? Calm down, you're embarrassing yourselves.


----------



## laughinReaper

Againsheila said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many billions does DHS receive? With all those tools that have to do the job they are supposed to do why didn't they before the race search the are around the finish line?
> After all this is one of the biggest races in America.
> Two block sweep around the finish line could have prevented this. *Is it too much to expect DHS to do their job?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, so why are we now searching EVERYONE with a bag???  You think they can't hide pipe bombs in their clothes and still drop them into garbage cans?
Click to expand...

To answer your question: because the bomb was made from a pressure cooker,you cant hide that easily in clothes but you can hide them in bags and back packs.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

boedicca said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for that saudi student, too. Poor guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is not being held in detention indefinitely, unlike that feckless documentary maker whose been blamed for inciting the riot that led to the Benghazi attack.
Click to expand...


Why make things up?

He plead guilty to probation violations, and was sentenced to 1 year in prison. He's not "being held in detention indefinitely".


----------



## WillowTree

Zona said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to stop this kind of thing... you want to REALLY stop this kind of thing? Then you need to say FUCK POLITICAL CORRECTNESS, FUCK WORRYING ABOUT OFFENDING SOMEONE, and PROFILE the FUCK otta these mother fucking MUSLIMS, PERIOD.
> 
> Time to quit worrying and all the touchy, feely, can't offend anyone BULL SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So of the bomber turns put to be white, shpuld all.whites be profiled?  I love how.passionate you are towards everyone but you.  White guy.
Click to expand...


I have news for you asswarp, after the islamic extremists pulled off 9-11 white people were profiled. we were the only ones being pulled outta line by the tsa, patted down and searched. get a new lie whydonchya?


----------



## WillowTree

laughinReaper said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, so why are we now searching EVERYONE with a bag???  You think they can't hide pipe bombs in their clothes and still drop them into garbage cans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To answer your question: because the bomb was made from a pressure cooker,you cant hide that easily in clothes but you can hide them in bags and back packs.
Click to expand...


----------



## boedicca

theDoctorisIn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for that saudi student, too. Poor guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is not being held in detention indefinitely, unlike that feckless documentary maker whose been blamed for inciting the riot that led to the Benghazi attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why make things up?
> 
> He plead guilty to probation violations, and was sentenced to 1 year in prison. He's not "being held in detention indefinitely".
Click to expand...




He was targeted to cover up for the Obama administration's malfeasance.

It's disgusting.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

boedicca said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is not being held in detention indefinitely, unlike that feckless documentary maker whose been blamed for inciting the riot that led to the Benghazi attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why make things up?
> 
> He plead guilty to probation violations, and was sentenced to 1 year in prison. He's not "being held in detention indefinitely".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was targeted to cover up for the Obama administration's malfeasance.
> 
> It's disgusting.
Click to expand...


You're welcome to that opinion. But you're not welcome to your own facts.

He had a trial. He plead guilty, and was sentenced. 

He's not a political prisoner - he openly, admittedly violated the conditions of his parole.


----------



## boedicca

theDoctorisIn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why make things up?
> 
> He plead guilty to probation violations, and was sentenced to 1 year in prison. He's not "being held in detention indefinitely".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was targeted to cover up for the Obama administration's malfeasance.
> 
> It's disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome to that opinion. But you're not welcome to your own facts.
> 
> He had a trial. He plead guilty, and was sentenced.
> 
> He's not a political prisoner - he openly, admittedly violated the conditions of his parole.
Click to expand...



He claimed innocence but took a plea after he had to sell his house due to death threats against himself and his family.

The Obama Administration engaged in a gross abuse of power which denied this man an actual due process under the law.   He was used as political damage control fodder.

It's disgusting.


----------



## Againsheila

laughinReaper said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, so why are we now searching EVERYONE with a bag???  You think they can't hide pipe bombs in their clothes and still drop them into garbage cans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To answer your question: because the bomb was made from a pressure cooker,you cant hide that easily in clothes but you can hide them in bags and back packs.
Click to expand...


You don't think they'd just use another type of bomb?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

boedicca said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was targeted to cover up for the Obama administration's malfeasance.
> 
> It's disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome to that opinion. But you're not welcome to your own facts.
> 
> He had a trial. He plead guilty, and was sentenced.
> 
> He's not a political prisoner - he openly, admittedly violated the conditions of his parole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He claimed innocence but took a plea after he had to sell his house due to death threats against himself and his family.
> 
> The Obama Administration engaged in a gross abuse of power which denied this man an actual due process under the law.   He was used as political damage control fodder.
> 
> It's disgusting.
Click to expand...


How was he denied due process?

And are you now backing off your claims of "indefinite detention"?


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Something interesting a Finnish friend of mine brought up on another board.



> The type of bomb used in this attack has been talked about a lot on Finnish papers today and it seems to be same type, that was used here 10/11/02 in a shopping mall. 7 people killed (3 children) and 80 wounded.



6-liter pressure cookers meant to maim and not kill.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MikeK said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it was Al Qaeda.  The huge cloud of white smoke strongly suggests the explosive was (sulfurous) gunpowder.  Al Qaeda bombers are far too advanced to use something that primitive.  They know how to make ANFO, which is basically what Timothy McVeigh used in Oklahoma City.  That would have caused ten times the damage of yesterday's bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pressure cooker bombs such as this have been used in Afghanistan, Pakistan, India, Nepal, etc. And the Ft. Hood bomber did as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pressure cooker is basic and common.  It serves only as the containment for the explosive material, which is the critical component.
> 
> If gunpowder was used, which all that white smoke would suggest, the people in the area of the blast were very lucky.  Because gunpowder is comparatively slow-burning.  But everything I've read or heard about Al Qaeda bombers is they use ANFO or C-4, either of which would have produced infinitely more damage.
> 
> So far my guess is some homegrown, unaffiliated, sympathetic fanatic(s) did this.  But time will tell.
Click to expand...


Small difference of opinion. since C-4 is tagged, and gunpowder isn't, it makes a lot more sense to use gunpowder to avoid detection. On top of that, pressure cooker bombs rely on the pressure build up to cause the explosion, C-4 would blow right throw any pressure cooker I have ever seen, which make it useless in pressure type bombs.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

BallsBrunswick said:


> Why is this such a racial thing with conservatives? Calm down, you're embarrassing yourselves.



Racial? Did your head get screwed on wrong again?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

laughinReaper said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if they were? What's to say that it would have still happened anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, so why are we now searching EVERYONE with a bag???  You think they can't hide pipe bombs in their clothes and still drop them into garbage cans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To answer your question: because the bomb was made from a pressure cooker,you cant hide that easily in clothes but you can hide them in bags and back packs.
Click to expand...


How does that give them the right to search anyone, much less students?


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Quantum Windbag said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this such a racial thing with conservatives? Calm down, you're embarrassing yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial? Did your head get screwed on wrong again?
Click to expand...


Why are they having such a nervous breakdown that this could potentially be a white person? They really just need to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

theDoctorisIn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for that saudi student, too. Poor guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is not being held in detention indefinitely, unlike that feckless documentary maker whose been blamed for inciting the riot that led to the Benghazi attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why make things up?
> 
> He plead guilty to probation violations, and was sentenced to 1 year in prison. He's not "being held in detention indefinitely".
Click to expand...


He plead guilty? Are you sure about that?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

theDoctorisIn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why make things up?
> 
> He plead guilty to probation violations, and was sentenced to 1 year in prison. He's not "being held in detention indefinitely".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was targeted to cover up for the Obama administration's malfeasance.
> 
> It's disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome to that opinion. But you're not welcome to your own facts.
> 
> He had a trial. He plead guilty, and was sentenced.
> 
> He's not a political prisoner - he openly, admittedly violated the conditions of his parole.
Click to expand...


Now I know you are making things up, he did not have a trial.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Quantum Windbag said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is not being held in detention indefinitely, unlike that feckless documentary maker whose been blamed for inciting the riot that led to the Benghazi attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why make things up?
> 
> He plead guilty to probation violations, and was sentenced to 1 year in prison. He's not "being held in detention indefinitely".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He plead guilty? Are you sure about that?
Click to expand...


You're right. He didn't _plead guilty_, he took a plea bargain that included an admission of guilt on 4 counts.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

BallsBrunswick said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this such a racial thing with conservatives? Calm down, you're embarrassing yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial? Did your head get screwed on wrong again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are they having such a nervous breakdown that this could potentially be a white person? They really just need to shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


You are talking to a conservative, which makes me part of they, yet I am not having a meltdown. I have objected to the tendency to blame right wing without evidence, which you might consider a meltdown, but I don't.


----------



## daws101

koshergrl said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already know quite a bit about whoever it was that built the bombs from the way the bombs were built. It's not like they have nothing to go on.
> 
> 
> 
> how's that? knowing how the bombs were built is no real indication of who built them.
> it's not as if the maker left some sort of I.D. in the fragments.
> if "they" did it would not be announced until "they" were caught.
> nice use of logic there sport!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cripes, you're such a moron.
> 
> "&#8220;These kinds of things often have what are referred to as signature tell-tale signs that could signal who exactly might have been involved in putting these items together,&#8221; said Harris"
> 
> Clues to identifying Boston bombers encrypted in explosives: terrorism expert | Globalnews.ca
Click to expand...

often is not always and this guy like everybody else is guessing, it took ten years to nab the Unabomber using that technique.
who's the moron again.
"could" means may or might. what was that you were yammering about being floored by the use of language?
post# 1021


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Quantum Windbag said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was targeted to cover up for the Obama administration's malfeasance.
> 
> It's disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome to that opinion. But you're not welcome to your own facts.
> 
> He had a trial. He plead guilty, and was sentenced.
> 
> He's not a political prisoner - he openly, admittedly violated the conditions of his parole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I know you are making things up, he did not have a trial.
Click to expand...


Again, you are correct. It seems he took the plea bargain before the trial started.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

theDoctorisIn said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why make things up?
> 
> He plead guilty to probation violations, and was sentenced to 1 year in prison. He's not "being held in detention indefinitely".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He plead guilty? Are you sure about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. He didn't _plead guilty_, he took a plea bargain that included an admission of guilt on 4 counts.
Click to expand...


I know way to much about pea bargains to consider them an admission of anything other than not being willing to risk years of prison. Did you know that any lawyer will advise you that it is better to plead guilty than to risk trial in federal court? The reason for that is that they simply cannot fight the government.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Quantum Windbag said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racial? Did your head get screwed on wrong again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they having such a nervous breakdown that this could potentially be a white person? They really just need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are talking to a conservative, which makes me part of they, yet I am not having a meltdown. I have objected to the tendency to blame right wing without evidence, which you might consider a meltdown, but I don't.
Click to expand...


Maybe you're a sensible conservative (although you can address multiple people in a single post) but it's pathetic the level of vitriol is coming from the brain dead on the right to even insinuate it might be a domestic terrorist. It's pathetic that you people are so insecure that you think you're going to be somehow connected to the bomber or his beliefs.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

theDoctorisIn said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why make things up?
> 
> He plead guilty to probation violations, and was sentenced to 1 year in prison. He's not "being held in detention indefinitely".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He plead guilty? Are you sure about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. He didn't _plead guilty_, he took a plea bargain that included an admission of guilt on 4 counts.
Click to expand...


Nevermind. 

He did plead guilty to 4 charges, as part of the plea bargain. The other 4 charges were dropped, also part of the plea bargain.

That does in fact count as a "guilty plea".


----------



## Quantum Windbag

BallsBrunswick said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they having such a nervous breakdown that this could potentially be a white person? They really just need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking to a conservative, which makes me part of they, yet I am not having a meltdown. I have objected to the tendency to blame right wing without evidence, which you might consider a meltdown, but I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you're a sensible conservative (although you can address multiple people in a single post) but it's pathetic the level of vitriol is coming from the brain dead on the right to even insinuate it might be a domestic terrorist. It's pathetic that you people are so insecure that you think you're going to be somehow connected to the bomber or his beliefs.
Click to expand...


Could that be because the brain dead on the left is blaming them for things they had nothing to do with?


----------



## laughinReaper

Againsheila said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, so why are we now searching EVERYONE with a bag???  You think they can't hide pipe bombs in their clothes and still drop them into garbage cans?
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your question: because the bomb was made from a pressure cooker,you cant hide that easily in clothes but you can hide them in bags and back packs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think they'd just use another type of bomb?
Click to expand...


They could yes but whoever did this knew that nobody would check them in the first place. Why try to get better materials if you don't have to.  Here's the thing with soft targets,they only use them because they know they can get away with it easily. If they think they will be searched or it will be a hassle they will move on. Now the Boston Marathon will become a PITA,they will find another crowded event with less security.


----------



## Katzndogz

Quantum Windbag said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was targeted to cover up for the Obama administration's malfeasance.
> 
> It's disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome to that opinion. But you're not welcome to your own facts.
> 
> He had a trial. He plead guilty, and was sentenced.
> 
> He's not a political prisoner - he openly, admittedly violated the conditions of his parole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I know you are making things up, he did not have a trial.
Click to expand...


He couldn't possibly had more than a violation hearing.  He wasn't charged with any additional counts.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


>



The 37 members of the Westboro Baptist church define all 2.4 billion Christians.

You Christophobic Bigots have it all figured out!


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Quantum Windbag said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> He plead guilty? Are you sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. He didn't _plead guilty_, he took a plea bargain that included an admission of guilt on 4 counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know way to much about pea bargains to consider them an admission of anything other than not being willing to risk years of prison. Did you know that any lawyer will advise you that it is better to plead guilty than to risk trial in federal court? The reason for that is that they simply cannot fight the government.
Click to expand...


I don't think you're understanding my point.

I'm not arguing whether or not he's guilty of anything - my point is simply that he has not been denied any part of our justice system. It was claimed that he was being held indefinitely, and had been denied due process.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Quantum Windbag said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking to a conservative, which makes me part of they, yet I am not having a meltdown. I have objected to the tendency to blame right wing without evidence, which you might consider a meltdown, but I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you're a sensible conservative (although you can address multiple people in a single post) but it's pathetic the level of vitriol is coming from the brain dead on the right to even insinuate it might be a domestic terrorist. It's pathetic that you people are so insecure that you think you're going to be somehow connected to the bomber or his beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could that be because the brain dead on the left is blaming them for things they had nothing to do with?
Click to expand...


How is it saying it could potentially be a domestic enemy who's angry about taxes or trying to make a statement since it was "Patriots' Day" in Boston an indictment of conservatives?


----------



## koshergrl

Because it's not likely..and it comes across as wishful thinking, scum.


----------



## KissMy

MikeK said:


> The pressure cooker is basic and common.  It serves only as the containment for the explosive material, which is the critical component.
> 
> If gunpowder was used, which all that white smoke would suggest, the people in the area of the blast were very lucky.  Because gunpowder is comparatively slow-burning.  But everything I've read or heard about Al Qaeda bombers is they use ANFO or C-4, either of which would have produced infinitely more damage.
> 
> So far my guess is some homegrown, unaffiliated, sympathetic fanatic(s) did this.  But time will tell.



I have never heard of Al Qaeda using C-4. They can't just whip that stuff up in a kitchen. Plus a pressure cooker full of C-4 would have done 10 times more damage than that. Gun powder requires a pressure vessel. Al Qaeda uses TATP, TCAP or PETN but those don't require a pressure vessel. Truck Bombs use ANFO or ANNM.


----------



## Uncensored2008

theDoctorisIn said:


> You're welcome to that opinion. But you're not welcome to your own facts.
> 
> He had a trial. He plead guilty, and was sentenced.
> 
> He's not a political prisoner - he openly, admittedly violated the conditions of his parole.



He had no trial. He plead to a judge in a closed session.

{*Prosecutors had maintained that Mr. Nakoula lied to the police about the extent of his involvement in the project.
*
In accordance with the sentencing request by Robert Dugdale, the assistant United States attorney who prosecuted the case, Judge Christina A. Snyder ruled that Mr. Nakoula would serve one year in prison followed by four years of probation.}

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/08/us/maker-of-anti-islam-video-gets-prison-term.html?_r=0

Further, he was held for making the anti-Muhammad film, as the above clearly shows. He may be a scumbag, but he IS a political prisoner.


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 37 members of the Westboro Baptist church define all 2.4 billion Christians.
> 
> You Christophobic Bigots have it all figured out!
Click to expand...

making shit up again? 
or do you just intentionally misinterpret what is posted for your own masturbational pleasure?

if you consider the Westboro Baptist church as even remotely Christian then yes, it defines all of you. 
if not, then I apologize.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BallsBrunswick said:


> Why are they having such a nervous breakdown that this could potentially be a white person? They really just need to shut the fuck up.



The ONLY ones making predictions as to who it was, are you Obamunists.

We all know why.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

koshergrl said:


> Because it's not likely..and it comes across as wishful thinking, scum.



So because there's a lot of circumstantial evidence to suggest and experts on terrorism say it's likely, it's wishful thinking? You really come across like an ignorant racist bitch on this one.


----------



## daws101

BallsBrunswick said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this such a racial thing with conservatives? Calm down, you're embarrassing yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial? Did your head get screwed on wrong again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are they having such a nervous breakdown that this could potentially be a white person? They really just need to shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

what if it is a white person or persons...just as guilty and just as cowardly with an equally fuckup political or religious motive as nay non white person.
or just a nut job who likes blowing shit up.


----------



## koshergrl

Listen to the racists pop off.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Uncensored2008 said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they having such a nervous breakdown that this could potentially be a white person? They really just need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY ones making predictions as to who it was, are you Obamunists.
> 
> We all know why.
Click to expand...


How does making predictions correlate with your racial fear and in your brain how the word "domestic" automatically means "white conservative." It's pathetic how scared you look.


----------



## daws101

Quantum Windbag said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> He plead guilty? Are you sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. He didn't _plead guilty_, he took a plea bargain that included an admission of guilt on 4 counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know way to much about pea bargains to consider them an admission of anything other than not being willing to risk years of prison. Did you know that any lawyer will advise you that it is better to plead guilty than to risk trial in federal court? The reason for that is that they simply cannot fight the government.
Click to expand...

what's a pea bargain?


----------



## koshergrl

You do realize that Arab isn't a race...right?


----------



## BallsBrunswick

koshergrl said:


> You do realize that Arab isn't a race...right?



You realize you're making yourself look retarded over the word _white_... right?


----------



## koshergrl

BallsBrunswick said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they having such a nervous breakdown that this could potentially be a white person? They really just need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY ones making predictions as to who it was, are you Obamunists.
> 
> We all know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does making predictions correlate with your racial fear and in your brain how the word "domestic" automatically means "white conservative." It's pathetic how scared you look.
Click to expand...

 
Neither Arab nor Muslim is a race definition, you fucking moron.

SEMITIC refers to language.

So where is the RACISM? Aside from your own, that is...


----------



## BallsBrunswick

koshergrl said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY ones making predictions as to who it was, are you Obamunists.
> 
> We all know why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does making predictions correlate with your racial fear and in your brain how the word "domestic" automatically means "white conservative." It's pathetic how scared you look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab isn't a race, you fucking moron.
> 
> SEMITIC refers to language.
> 
> So where is the RACISM? Aside from your own, that is...
Click to expand...


 This post does nothing to dissuade my point that you're an ignorant racist bitch. In fact it's kind of funny that you don't get it.


----------



## koshergrl

Really. What race am I bigoted against?


----------



## Uncensored2008

BallsBrunswick said:


> How does making predictions correlate with your racial fear and in your brain how the word "domestic" automatically means "white conservative." It's pathetic how scared you look.



You're hoping to unleash even more of your bigoted demagoguery.

But you have no clue who did this - no one does. You're just jacking off to your racist/partisan fantasy.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

koshergrl said:


> Really. What race am I bigoted against?



It's clear you're bigoted against muslims and it's clear you are a white supremacist in that you call me scum for even suggesting the bomber could be a domestic enemy.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BallsBrunswick said:


> This post does nothing to dissuade my point that you're an ignorant racist bitch. In fact it's kind of funny that you don't get it.



The casual observer would certainly recognize a "racist bitch" in this thread.

Though, I don't think they would see it as KG playing that role.

Ya know?  

I'm just sayin......


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Uncensored2008 said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does making predictions correlate with your racial fear and in your brain how the word "domestic" automatically means "white conservative." It's pathetic how scared you look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're hoping to unleash even more of your bigoted demagoguery.
> 
> But you have no clue who did this - no one does. You're just jacking off to your racist/partisan fantasy.
Click to expand...


You're the one having a nervous breakdown over the potential of this being a domestic enemy. I'm merely speculating but open to any possibility. The potential of this being connected to Finnish bombings a few months ago does suggest it's a foreign enemy but there's a lot of evidence to suggest it's a domestic. I'm personally just fascinated by this and want to know who's behind it. You're the one attaching emotional significance to this.


----------



## koshergrl

It's like being in the Twilight Zone. JoeB is cheering because this bombing will direct people away from the Gosnell trial...and these loons are turning it into a race issue...only the people who set the bombs aren't the racists...the people who dare to think it could possibly be middle east terrorists are!

"How dare you think it could be set by middle eastern loons! You are a racist if you dare to imagine that middle east locos might be up to no good (again)!!! You are the problem! You're why we deserve to be bombed!"


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Uncensored2008 said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post does nothing to dissuade my point that you're an ignorant racist bitch. In fact it's kind of funny that you don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The casual observer would certainly recognize a "racist bitch" in this thread.
> 
> Though, I don't think they would see it as KG playing that role.
> 
> Ya know?
> 
> I'm just sayin......
Click to expand...


We've already established that your opinion is tainted and worthless.


----------



## koshergrl

BallsBrunswick said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really. What race am I bigoted against?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's clear you're bigoted against muslims and it's clear you are a white supremacist in that you call me scum for even suggesting the bomber could be a domestic enemy.
Click to expand...

 

MUSLIM ISN'T A RACE you fucking retard.

And you are scum. Calling you scum doesn't make me a white supremecist...but the fact that you think it does makes you possibly the stupidest person currently posting.

And that's saying something.


----------



## daws101

koshergrl said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY ones making predictions as to who it was, are you Obamunists.
> 
> We all know why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does making predictions correlate with your racial fear and in your brain how the word "domestic" automatically means "white conservative." It's pathetic how scared you look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither Arab nor Muslim is a race definition, you fucking moron.
> 
> SEMITIC refers to language.
> 
> So where is the RACISM? Aside from your own, that is...
Click to expand...

how quaint a  bigoted, homophobic, bible thumper attempts the legerdemain of semantics to cover her racism.       

both Arabs and Jews are  
SEMITIC  so you can hate them both equally


----------



## BallsBrunswick

koshergrl said:


> It's like being in the Twilight Zone. JoeB is cheering because this bombing will direct people away from the Gosnell trial...and these loons are turning it into a race issue...only the people who set the bombs aren't the racists...the people who dare to think it could possibly be middle east terrorists are!
> 
> "How dare you think it could be set by middle eastern loons! You are a racist if you dare to imagine that middle east locos might be up to no good (again)!!! You are the problem! You're why we deserve to be bombed!"



I'd love to meet these imaginary people in your head. They must be wild people to torture you so.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BallsBrunswick said:


> It's clear you're bigoted against muslims and it's clear you are a white supremacist in that you call me scum for even suggesting the bomber could be a domestic enemy.



Say sparky, isn't Islam a creed? An ideology?

Is it "bigoted" to oppose any ideology? I mean, like the Manson cult, is it bigoted to oppose what they taught?

Y'all have some pretty fucked up views, ya know?


----------



## koshergrl

No, you're playing the race card. You can't change it now, you hare brained know-nothing.

I think you've bottomed out in the stupid barrel, now. I'm going to see if I have recently negged you..and if I haven't, then brace yourself. You've earned it. Now shut up before you further embarass yourself, and by association any other retard that might be egging you on....


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Uncensored2008 said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's clear you're bigoted against muslims and it's clear you are a white supremacist in that you call me scum for even suggesting the bomber could be a domestic enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say sparky, isn't Islam a creed? An ideology?
> 
> Is it "bigoted" to oppose any ideology? I mean, like the Manson cult, is it bigoted to oppose what they taught?
> 
> Y'all have some pretty fucked up views, ya know?
Click to expand...


So you don't deny being bigoted against a large demographic of people? Because this sounds like a defense of that. And also it's clear you don't have any sort of understanding of Islam nor do you deny the white supremacist claim, so in your view any brown person you don't agree with falls into this category. It's clear you're not that bright and bigoted as has been proven over and over in this thread. Especially since you're trying to argue things that aren't even directed towards you. So I'm just going to give you this  and move on.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

koshergrl said:


> No, you're playing the race card. You can't change it now, you hare brained know-nothing.
> 
> I think you've bottomed out in the stupid barrel, now. I'm going to see if I have recently negged you..and if I haven't, then brace yourself. You've earned it. Now shut up before you further embarass yourself, and by association any other retard that might be egging you on....



How does _domestic_ automatically mean white or anything even involving you? You're out of your lunatic mind on this.


----------



## bodecea

BallsBrunswick said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're playing the race card. You can't change it now, you hare brained know-nothing.
> 
> I think you've bottomed out in the stupid barrel, now. I'm going to see if I have recently negged you..and if I haven't, then brace yourself. You've earned it. Now shut up before you further embarass yourself, and by association any other retard that might be egging you on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does _domestic_ automatically mean white or anything even involving you? You're out of your lunatic mind on this.
Click to expand...


Hmmm.  Freudian on Koshergrl's part, eh?


----------



## koshergrl

BallsBrunswick said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's clear you're bigoted against muslims and it's clear you are a white supremacist in that you call me scum for even suggesting the bomber could be a domestic enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say sparky, isn't Islam a creed? An ideology?
> 
> Is it "bigoted" to oppose any ideology? I mean, like the Manson cult, is it bigoted to oppose what they taught?
> 
> Y'all have some pretty fucked up views, ya know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't deny being bigoted against a large demographic of people? Because this sounds like a defense of that. And also it's clear you don't have any sort of understanding of Islam nor do you deny the white supremacist claim, so in your view any brown person you don't agree with falls into this category. It's clear you're not that bright and bigoted as has been proven over and over in this thread. Especially since you're trying to argue things that aren't even directed towards you. So I'm just going to give you this  and move on.
Click to expand...

 


You're a fucking idiot, lol. 

But thanks for sharing. Now everybody knows it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

theDoctorisIn said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. He didn't _plead guilty_, he took a plea bargain that included an admission of guilt on 4 counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know way to much about pea bargains to consider them an admission of anything other than not being willing to risk years of prison. Did you know that any lawyer will advise you that it is better to plead guilty than to risk trial in federal court? The reason for that is that they simply cannot fight the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you're understanding my point.
> 
> I'm not arguing whether or not he's guilty of anything - my point is simply that he has not been denied any part of our justice system. It was claimed that he was being held indefinitely, and had been denied due process.
Click to expand...


The only thing I asked is if he plead guilty, I hadn't heard that. Did you notice I never actually challenged you to prove it? I just wanted to know from my own curiosity, not trying to make out like you are deluded.


----------



## koshergrl

BallsBrunswick said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're playing the race card. You can't change it now, you hare brained know-nothing.
> 
> I think you've bottomed out in the stupid barrel, now. I'm going to see if I have recently negged you..and if I haven't, then brace yourself. You've earned it. Now shut up before you further embarass yourself, and by association any other retard that might be egging you on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does _domestic_ automatically mean white or anything even involving you? You're out of your lunatic mind on this.
Click to expand...

 
You moron. It automatically means white to YOU.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

BallsBrunswick said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you're a sensible conservative (although you can address multiple people in a single post) but it's pathetic the level of vitriol is coming from the brain dead on the right to even insinuate it might be a domestic terrorist. It's pathetic that you people are so insecure that you think you're going to be somehow connected to the bomber or his beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could that be because the brain dead on the left is blaming them for things they had nothing to do with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it saying it could potentially be a domestic enemy who's angry about taxes or trying to make a statement since it was "Patriots' Day" in Boston an indictment of conservatives?
Click to expand...


All the discussion about "teabaggers" escape your attention?


----------



## BallsBrunswick

bodecea said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're playing the race card. You can't change it now, you hare brained know-nothing.
> 
> I think you've bottomed out in the stupid barrel, now. I'm going to see if I have recently negged you..and if I haven't, then brace yourself. You've earned it. Now shut up before you further embarass yourself, and by association any other retard that might be egging you on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does _domestic_ automatically mean white or anything even involving you? You're out of your lunatic mind on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  Freudian on Koshergrl's part, eh?
Click to expand...


We have a large contingent of all sorts of extremist and crazy domestic groups. Everything from militarized muslims like the DC Sniper, to Neo-Nazi groups, to MS-13 groups, to right-wing political groups. Why are these people so stupid to think that saying it's probably a domestic enemy automatically mean an attack on them and their beliefs? Are they unconsciously saying they may have sympathies with the bomber or they'd support someone doing this for the right reasons? It's just fucking weird.


----------



## koshergrl

BallsBrunswick said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's clear you're bigoted against muslims and it's clear you are a white supremacist in that you call me scum for even suggesting the bomber could be a domestic enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say sparky, isn't Islam a creed? An ideology?
> 
> Is it "bigoted" to oppose any ideology? I mean, like the Manson cult, is it bigoted to oppose what they taught?
> 
> Y'all have some pretty fucked up views, ya know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't deny being bigoted against a large demographic of people? Because this sounds like a defense of that. And also it's clear you don't have any sort of understanding of Islam nor do you deny the white supremacist claim, so in your view any brown person you don't agree with falls into this category. It's clear you're not that bright and bigoted as has been proven over and over in this thread. Especially since you're trying to argue things that aren't even directed towards you. So I'm just going to give you this  and move on.
Click to expand...

 
So are all foreign terrorists *brown*?

Wow. You sound like a racist.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Quantum Windbag said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could that be because the brain dead on the left is blaming them for things they had nothing to do with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it saying it could potentially be a domestic enemy who's angry about taxes or trying to make a statement since it was "Patriots' Day" in Boston an indictment of conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the discussion about "teabaggers" escape your attention?
Click to expand...


I wasn't apart of that and it's retarded to get so much bile from the usual suspects just because someone may think the bomber is a domestic enemy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

I wonder how this will affect amnesty?


----------



## BallsBrunswick

koshergrl said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say sparky, isn't Islam a creed? An ideology?
> 
> Is it "bigoted" to oppose any ideology? I mean, like the Manson cult, is it bigoted to oppose what they taught?
> 
> Y'all have some pretty fucked up views, ya know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't deny being bigoted against a large demographic of people? Because this sounds like a defense of that. And also it's clear you don't have any sort of understanding of Islam nor do you deny the white supremacist claim, so in your view any brown person you don't agree with falls into this category. It's clear you're not that bright and bigoted as has been proven over and over in this thread. Especially since you're trying to argue things that aren't even directed towards you. So I'm just going to give you this  and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are all foreign terrorists *brown*?
> 
> Wow. You sound like a racist.
Click to expand...


In your head it must be since you're fighting so hard against the notion that the bomber is an American white guy.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

BallsBrunswick said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's not likely..and it comes across as wishful thinking, scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because there's a lot of circumstantial evidence to suggest and experts on terrorism say it's likely, it's wishful thinking? You really come across like an ignorant racist bitch on this one.
Click to expand...


Experts on terrorism have said no such thing. The experts I have read have pointed out that the bomb design comes from an Al Qaeda magazine and that the date something that anti government types generally fixate on. They then point out that thre is absolutely no evidence to support anything right now, and that no respectable person would speculate.

I have seen a lot of talking heads mention right wingers, but not a single expert has made a point on focusing on them.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Quantum Windbag said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's not likely..and it comes across as wishful thinking, scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because there's a lot of circumstantial evidence to suggest and experts on terrorism say it's likely, it's wishful thinking? You really come across like an ignorant racist bitch on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Experts on terrorism have said no such thing. The experts I have read have pointed out that the bomb design comes from an Al Qaeda magazine and that the date something that anti government types generally fixate on. They then point out that thre is absolutely no evidence to support anything right now, and that no respectable person would speculate.
> 
> I have seen a lot of talking heads mention right wingers, but not a single expert has made a point on focusing on them.
Click to expand...


There's been a lot of thing said supporting both potential outcomes. Personally I'm 50/50 right now. I was leaning domestic but with the strong potential of thing being connected bombings in Finland a few months ago it seems that's a strong possibility as well. However, it's silly to get angry about just discussing potential outcomes and potential motives for this which is what's happening right now. And that's what I'm calling out right now. It's silly to listen to the usual gang of idiots attack anyone for something in their brains they're taking as an attack.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BallsBrunswick said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because there's a lot of circumstantial evidence to suggest and experts on terrorism say it's likely, it's wishful thinking? You really come across like an ignorant racist bitch on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experts on terrorism have said no such thing. The experts I have read have pointed out that the bomb design comes from an Al Qaeda magazine and that the date something that anti government types generally fixate on. They then point out that thre is absolutely no evidence to support anything right now, and that no respectable person would speculate.
> 
> I have seen a lot of talking heads mention right wingers, but not a single expert has made a point on focusing on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's been a lot of thing said supporting both potential outcomes. Personally I'm 50/50 right now. I was leaning domestic but with the strong potential of thing being connected bombings in Finland a few months ago it seems that's a strong possibility as well. However, it's silly to get angry about just discussing potential outcomes and potential motives for this which is what's happening right now. And that's what I'm calling out right now. It's silly to listen to the usual gang of idiots attack anyone for something in their brains they're taking as an attack.
Click to expand...


Of course you're leaning right in the domestic area of a conspiracy


----------



## koshergrl

BallsBrunswick said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't deny being bigoted against a large demographic of people? Because this sounds like a defense of that. And also it's clear you don't have any sort of understanding of Islam nor do you deny the white supremacist claim, so in your view any brown person you don't agree with falls into this category. It's clear you're not that bright and bigoted as has been proven over and over in this thread. Especially since you're trying to argue things that aren't even directed towards you. So I'm just going to give you this  and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are all foreign terrorists *brown*?
> 
> Wow. You sound like a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your head it must be since you're fighting so hard against the notion that the bomber is an American white guy.
Click to expand...

 
Really?

Where did I do that?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

BallsBrunswick said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does making predictions correlate with your racial fear and in your brain how the word "domestic" automatically means "white conservative." It's pathetic how scared you look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're hoping to unleash even more of your bigoted demagoguery.
> 
> But you have no clue who did this - no one does. You're just jacking off to your racist/partisan fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one having a nervous breakdown over the potential of this being a domestic enemy. I'm merely speculating but open to any possibility. The potential of this being connected to Finnish bombings a few months ago does suggest it's a foreign enemy but there's a lot of evidence to suggest it's a domestic. I'm personally just fascinated by this and want to know who's behind it. You're the one attaching emotional significance to this.
Click to expand...


Right wing domestic terrorists tend to target the government, the bombs were in front of a Lens Crafters and a sporting goods store that I cannot remember the name of, not government offices. The target appears to have been the crowd, but that is only speculation at the moment.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BallsBrunswick said:


> So you don't deny being bigoted against a large demographic of people?



I admit it, I oppose Nazism.

Even though millions subscribed to the ideals and the creed of Nazism, I still see it as abhorrent.

Now you of the mindless left say that opposing ANYTHING is bigotry.

But then, you folk have the intelligence of the average lamp post.



> Because this sounds like a defense of that. And also it's clear you don't have any sort of understanding of Islam nor do you deny the white supremacist claim, so in your view any brown person you don't agree with falls into this category.



Oh? Is that clear skippy?

Are you an expert on Islam? Do you have detailed knowledge of the Koran and the Hadiths? Have you delved into Al Bukhari and studied the life of the Warlord Muhammad?

ROFL - another fucknut spewing ignorance as if it were knowledge..



> It's clear you're not that bright and bigoted as has been proven over and over in this thread. Especially since you're trying to argue things that aren't even directed towards you. So I'm just going to give you this  and move on.



Is that right sparky? Why not wow us with your vast knowledge of the history of Islam? I'd love to hear of the forays into India and the love Islam bestowed on the native populations? 

Come on, show us just how wonderfully smart you are?


----------



## Uncensored2008

koshergrl said:


> You're a fucking idiot, lol.
> 
> But thanks for sharing. Now everybody knows it.



Uh yeah, I don't think there was any new knowledge there.

Sparky has been about for quite some time. And he never fails to make an impression. 

Standard Disclaimer: Probably not the impression he intends, but an impression nonetheless....


----------



## Trajan

tjvh said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting a bad feeling, usually, credit is taken by the perpetrators ( or other assorted nuts)  soon there after, soon can be as soon as the attack is 'successful' or shortly there after.....if we hit tomorrow and no credit has been taken, I will be thinking domestic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't know if that's true anymore. Terrorists have seen what happens to those who do take responsibility for attacks like this. It also might mean that they aren't finished yet.
Click to expand...


yes I see your point. 

what scares me if they have gotten smart and learned enough to just let it lie,  lay up and wait for another opportunity. If its a stand alone cell that is snug and seriously organized, we are in trouble. 

Terror is letting your victim dangle and build the tension until you strike again.....


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Uncensored2008 said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't deny being bigoted against a large demographic of people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit it, I oppose Nazism.
> 
> Even though millions subscribed to the ideals and the creed of Nazism, I still see it as abhorrent.
> 
> Now you of the mindless left say that opposing ANYTHING is bigotry.
> 
> But then, you folk have the intelligence of the average lamp post.
Click to expand...


What the fuck are you talking? What does any of this have to do with Nazism?  We're talking about your definition of Islam which is loosely translated to brown people who might disagree with or scare you.



> Because this sounds like a defense of that. And also it's clear you don't have any sort of understanding of Islam nor do you deny the white supremacist claim, so in your view any brown person you don't agree with falls into this category.
> 
> Oh? Is that clear skippy?
> 
> Are you an expert on Islam? Do you have detailed knowledge of the Koran and the Hadiths? Have you delved into Al Bukhari and studied the life of the Warlord Muhammad?



Saying a couple of buzz words to try to prove you know something doesn't distract from the fact that you're ignorantly trying to fight against the notion of this bomber being domestic or that you're somehow emotionally tied to this bomber some how.



> ROFL - another fucknut spewing ignorance as if it were knowledge..



Right back at ya, you racist boring cocksucker.



> It's clear you're not that bright and bigoted as has been proven over and over in this thread. Especially since you're trying to argue things that aren't even directed towards you. So I'm just going to give you this  and move on.
> 
> Is that right sparky? Why not wow us with your vast knowledge of the history of Islam? I'd love to hear of the forays into India and the love Islam bestowed on the native populations?
> 
> Come on, show us just how wonderfully smart you are?



How smart I am about the fact that you're deflecting from the fact that you can't handle that bomber might be a domestic terrorist and all of this is some emotional outburst because your ego is bruised because I'm continually owning you? 

But seriously, you're fucking stupid.


----------



## MondoBongo

koshergrl said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're playing the race card. You can't change it now, you hare brained know-nothing.
> 
> I think you've bottomed out in the stupid barrel, now. I'm going to see if I have recently negged you..and if I haven't, then brace yourself. You've earned it. Now shut up before you further embarass yourself, and by association any other retard that might be egging you on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does _domestic_ automatically mean white or anything even involving you? You're out of your lunatic mind on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You moron. It automatically means white to YOU.
Click to expand...


Lemme get out my rightie playbook for just a sec here...

Ghetto - isn't a dog whistle for "black"
Domestic - most certainly means "white"

Okay.  It's all updated now.  Kerry on.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Quantum Windbag said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're hoping to unleash even more of your bigoted demagoguery.
> 
> But you have no clue who did this - no one does. You're just jacking off to your racist/partisan fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one having a nervous breakdown over the potential of this being a domestic enemy. I'm merely speculating but open to any possibility. The potential of this being connected to Finnish bombings a few months ago does suggest it's a foreign enemy but there's a lot of evidence to suggest it's a domestic. I'm personally just fascinated by this and want to know who's behind it. You're the one attaching emotional significance to this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right wing domestic terrorists tend to target the government, the bombs were in front of a Lens Crafters and a sporting goods store that I cannot remember the name of, not government offices. The target appears to have been the crowd, but that is only speculation at the moment.
Click to expand...


Not that I disagree with you but the date, the location and the target all could suggest a domestic enemy looking to go big and get their message out. As I said, there's really not enough definitive information out there right now to lean either direction.


----------



## koshergrl

BallsBrunswick said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one having a nervous breakdown over the potential of this being a domestic enemy. I'm merely speculating but open to any possibility. The potential of this being connected to Finnish bombings a few months ago does suggest it's a foreign enemy but there's a lot of evidence to suggest it's a domestic. I'm personally just fascinated by this and want to know who's behind it. You're the one attaching emotional significance to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing domestic terrorists tend to target the government, the bombs were in front of a Lens Crafters and a sporting goods store that I cannot remember the name of, not government offices. The target appears to have been the crowd, but that is only speculation at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I disagree with you but the date, the location and the target all could suggest a domestic enemy looking to go big and get their message out. As I said, there's really not enough definitive information out there right now to lean either direction.
Click to expand...

 
Racist!!!!!


----------



## koshergrl

MondoBongo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does _domestic_ automatically mean white or anything even involving you? You're out of your lunatic mind on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You moron. It automatically means white to YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lemme get out my rightie playbook for just a sec here...
> 
> Ghetto - isn't a dog whistle for "black"
> Domestic - most certainly means "white"
> 
> Okay. It's all updated now. Kerry on.
Click to expand...

 
You just can't hide your racism under a bushel, can you?

Let it shine bright!!!


----------



## BallsBrunswick

koshergrl said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing domestic terrorists tend to target the government, the bombs were in front of a Lens Crafters and a sporting goods store that I cannot remember the name of, not government offices. The target appears to have been the crowd, but that is only speculation at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I disagree with you but the date, the location and the target all could suggest a domestic enemy looking to go big and get their message out. As I said, there's really not enough definitive information out there right now to lean either direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist!!!!!
Click to expand...


There isn't a single word in that post that has anything to do with race.  This is exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## KissMy

Notice how those liberals list domestic terrorist but never mention The May 19 Communist Organization, M19CO, The May 19 Communist Coalition, The Weather Underground and the Black Liberation Army.


----------



## koshergrl

BallsBrunswick said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I disagree with you but the date, the location and the target all could suggest a domestic enemy looking to go big and get their message out. As I said, there's really not enough definitive information out there right now to lean either direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There isn't a single word in that post that has anything to do with race.  This is exactly what I'm talking about.
Click to expand...

 

Racist!!!! You're attacking me because I'm white!


----------



## koshergrl

KissMy said:


> Notice how those liberals list domestic terrorist but never mention The May 19 Communist Organization, M19CO, The May 19 Communist Coalition, The Weather Underground and the Black Liberation Army.


 
Lol...if you don't like those groups, it's because you're racist.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

koshergrl said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a single word in that post that has anything to do with race.  This is exactly what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist!!!! You're attacking me because I'm white!
Click to expand...


We're watching the psychological unraveling of this person... 

(I'm white too sweetie.)


----------



## Quantum Windbag

BallsBrunswick said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one having a nervous breakdown over the potential of this being a domestic enemy. I'm merely speculating but open to any possibility. The potential of this being connected to Finnish bombings a few months ago does suggest it's a foreign enemy but there's a lot of evidence to suggest it's a domestic. I'm personally just fascinated by this and want to know who's behind it. You're the one attaching emotional significance to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing domestic terrorists tend to target the government, the bombs were in front of a Lens Crafters and a sporting goods store that I cannot remember the name of, not government offices. The target appears to have been the crowd, but that is only speculation at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I disagree with you but the date, the location and the target all could suggest a domestic enemy looking to go big and get their message out. As I said, there's really not enough definitive information out there right now to lean either direction.
Click to expand...


Not that I am accusing you of not thinking, but what message would that be? No one has claimed credit, or made any sort of statement about a message. How does one get a message out if no one knows what the message is?


----------



## BallsBrunswick

KissMy said:


> Notice how those liberals list domestic terrorist but never mention The May 19 Communist Organization, M19CO, The May 19 Communist Coalition, The Weather Underground and the Black Liberation Army.



 I mentioned the big time relevant terrorist organizations of all racial persuasions off the top of my head. Sorry I didn't mention your small-time favorites.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

KissMy said:


> Notice how those liberals list domestic terrorist but never mention The May 19 Communist Organization, M19CO, The May 19 Communist Coalition, The Weather Underground and the Black Liberation Army.



None of those organizations have been active in the last 30 years.

And why did you list M19CO on your list 3 times?


----------



## koshergrl

Wow, doc...do they pay you?


----------



## koshergrl

BallsBrunswick said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a single word in that post that has anything to do with race.  This is exactly what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist!!!! You're attacking me because I'm white!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're watching the psychological unraveling of this person...
> 
> (I'm white too sweetie.)
Click to expand...

 
I know you are. Only a bigoted white person could be so abjectly retarded on this issue.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Quantum Windbag said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing domestic terrorists tend to target the government, the bombs were in front of a Lens Crafters and a sporting goods store that I cannot remember the name of, not government offices. The target appears to have been the crowd, but that is only speculation at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I disagree with you but the date, the location and the target all could suggest a domestic enemy looking to go big and get their message out. As I said, there's really not enough definitive information out there right now to lean either direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I am accusing you of not thinking, but what message would that be? No one has claimed credit, or made any sort of statement about a message. How does one get a message out if no one knows what the message is?
Click to expand...


I'd think because if it's lone crazy person or a small time group, the authorities already got them and is holding them until they get the story straight to release to the public. Or they're on the run right now and staying underground until it works for them to release a message.

If it's a network of people, I'm sure they're holding a message until their operatives are recovered or again they're waiting for the right time.

The test I think whether it's a crazy domestic element if we don't hear a message by April 20th. It seems foreign enemies don't usually put a message out. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

BallsBrunswick said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I disagree with you but the date, the location and the target all could suggest a domestic enemy looking to go big and get their message out. As I said, there's really not enough definitive information out there right now to lean either direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I am accusing you of not thinking, but what message would that be? No one has claimed credit, or made any sort of statement about a message. How does one get a message out if no one knows what the message is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd think because if it's lone crazy person or a small time group, the authorities already got them and is holding them until they get the story straight to release to the public. Or they're on the run right now and staying underground until it works for them to release a message.
> 
> If it's a network of people, I'm sure they're holding a message until their operatives are recovered or again they're waiting for the right time.
> 
> The test I think whether it's a crazy domestic element if we don't hear a message by April 20th. It seems foreign enemies don't usually put a message out. We'll just have to wait and see.
Click to expand...


You think that Obama would let the FBI sit on a suspect rather than trumpet the fact that he caught the man that conducted the first successful terror attack in over a decade while he was president? Are you aware that Obama is a narcissist?


----------



## Spoonman

Lumpy 1 said:


> Current list of terrorist attacks..
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 2008
> May 26, Iraq: a suicide bomber on a motorcycle kills six U.S. soldiers and wounds 18 others in Tarmiya.
> June 24, Iraq: a suicide bomber kills at least 20 people, including three U.S. Marines, at a meeting between sheiks and Americans in Karmah, a town west of Baghdad.
> June 12, Afghanistan: four American servicemen are killed when a roadside bomb explodes near a U.S. military vehicle in Farah Province.
> July 13, Afghanistan: nine U.S.soldiers and at least 15 NATO troops die when Taliban militants boldly attack an American base in Kunar Province, which borders Pakistan. It's the most deadly against U.S. troops in three years.
> Aug. 18 and 19, Afghanistan: as many as 15 suicide bombers backed by about 30 militants attack a U.S. military base, Camp Salerno, in Bamiyan. Fighting between U.S. troops and members of the Taliban rages overnight. No U.S. troops are killed.
> Sept. 16, Yemen: a car bomb and a rocket strike the U.S. embassy in Yemen as staff arrived to work, killing 16 people, including 4 civilians. At least 25 suspected al-Qaeda militants are arrested for the attack.
> Nov. 26, India: in a series of attacks on several of Mumbai's landmarks and commercial hubs that are popular with Americans and other foreign tourists, including at least two five-star hotels, a hospital, a train station, and a cinema. About 300 people are wounded and nearly 190 people die, including at least 5 Americans.
> 2009
> Feb. 9, Iraq: a suicide bomber kills four American soldiers and their Iraqi translator near a police checkpoint.
> April 10, Iraq: a suicide attack kills five American soldiers and two Iraqi policemen.
> June 1, Little Rock, Arkansas: Abdulhakim Muhammed, a Muslim convert from Memphis, Tennessee, is charged with shooting two soldiers outside a military recruiting center. One is killed and the other is wounded. In a January 2010 letter to the judge hearing his case, Muhammed asked to change his plea from not guilty to guilty, claimed ties to al-Qaeda, and called the shooting a jihadi attack "to fight those who wage war on Islam and Muslims."
> Dec. 25: A Nigerian man on a flight from Amsterdam to Detroit attempted to ignite an explosive device hidden in his underwear. The explosive device that failed to detonate was a mixture of powder and liquid that did not alert security personnel in the airport. The alleged bomber, Umar Farouk Abdulmutallab, told officials later that he was directed by the terrorist group Al Qaeda. The suspect was already on the government's watch list when he attempted the bombing; his father, a respected Nigerian banker, had told the U.S. government that he was worried about his son's increased extremism.
> Dec. 30, Iraq: a suicide bomber kills eight Americans civilians, seven of them CIA agents, at a base in Afghanistan. It's the deadliest attack on the agency since 9/11. The attacker is reportedly a double agent from Jordan who was acting on behalf of al-Qaeda.
> 2010
> May 1, New York City: a car bomb is discovered in Times Square, New York City after smoke is seen coming from a vehicle. The bomb was ignited, but failed to detonate and was disarmed before it could cause any harm. Times Square was evacuated as a safety precaution. Faisal Shahzad pleads guilty to placing the bomb as well as 10 terrorism and weapons charges.
> May 10, Jacksonville, Florida: a pipe bomb explodes while approximately 60 Muslims are praying in the mosque. The attack causes no injuries.
> Oct. 29: two packages are found on separate cargo planes. Each package contains a bomb consisting of 300 to 400 grams (11-14 oz) of plastic explosives and a detonating mechanism. The bombs are discovered as a result of intelligence received from Saudi Arabia's security chief. The packages, bound from Yemen to the United States, are discovered at en route stop-overs, one in England and one in Dubai in the United Arab Emirates.
> 2011
> Jan. 17, Spokane, Washington: a pipe bomb is discovered along the route of the Martin Luther King, Jr. memorial march. The bomb, a "viable device" set up to spray marchers with shrapnel and to cause multiple casualties, is defused without any injuries.
> 
> 2012
> Sept. 11, Benghazi, Libya: militants armed with antiaircraft weapons and rocket-propelled grenades fire upon the American consulate, killing U.S. ambassador to Libya Christopher Stevens and three other embassy officials. U.S. secretary of state Hillary Clinton said the U.S. believed that Al Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb, a group closely linked to Al Qaeda, orchestrated the attack.
> 2013
> Feb. 1, Ankara, Turkey: Ecevit Sanli detonates a bomb near a gate at the U.S. Embassy. Sanli dies after detonating the bomb. One Turkish guard is also killed. Didem Tuncay, a respected television journalist, is injured in the blast. Unlike the bombing at the embassy in Benghazi last September, the U.S. government immediately calls the bombing a terrorist attack. According to Turkish officials, the attack is from the Revolutionary People's Liberation Party, which has been labeled a terrorist organization by the U.S. and other nations.
> 
> See also U.S.-Designated Foreign Terrorist Organizations; Suspected al-Qaeda Terrorist Acts.
> 1. On Oct. 29, 2003, New York officials reduced the number of people killed at the World Trade Center in the September 11, 2001, terrorist attacks on the United States by 40 names. The list of casualties dropped to 2,752 from 2,792 for a variety of reasons: some people initially reported missing have been found, there were duplicate names, there was no proof that a person was at the World Trade Center that day, and because of fraud. On January 2004, the number was reduced by 3 more to 2,749.Terrorist Attacks in the U.S. or Against Americans | Infoplease.com



worthy of a peace priize


----------



## Quantum Windbag




----------



## daws101

theDoctorisIn said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how those liberals list domestic terrorist but never mention The May 19 Communist Organization, M19CO, The May 19 Communist Coalition, The Weather Underground and the Black Liberation Army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those organizations have been active in the last 30 years.
> 
> And why did you list M19CO on your list 3 times?
Click to expand...

you beat me to it.. the weather underground aka the weather men. .last time I heard that disco was in..


----------



## koshergrl

Cripes...joeB is in the abortion threads cheering because it takes attention off gosnell....so it's easy to understand why people might think that.

But we know that none of the pro-abortion lunatics have the balls to work with explosives.....


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Quantum Windbag said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I am accusing you of not thinking, but what message would that be? No one has claimed credit, or made any sort of statement about a message. How does one get a message out if no one knows what the message is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think because if it's lone crazy person or a small time group, the authorities already got them and is holding them until they get the story straight to release to the public. Or they're on the run right now and staying underground until it works for them to release a message.
> 
> If it's a network of people, I'm sure they're holding a message until their operatives are recovered or again they're waiting for the right time.
> 
> The test I think whether it's a crazy domestic element if we don't hear a message by April 20th. It seems foreign enemies don't usually put a message out. We'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that Obama would let the FBI sit on a suspect rather than trumpet the fact that he caught the man that conducted the first successful terror attack in over a decade while he was president? Are you aware that Obama is a narcissist?
Click to expand...


That's a pretty biased opinion. And again, I said it's also possible the suspects are still on the run or have been put on a government plane back to their home country for all I know. Again, we don't have enough definitive details to know for sure. All we know for sure right now is a date, a place, video of the event and a list of causalities.


----------



## daws101

koshergrl said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist!!!! You're attacking me because I'm white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're watching the psychological unraveling of this person...
> 
> (I'm white too sweetie.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you are. Only a bigoted white person could be so abjectly retarded on this issue.
Click to expand...

right! how could you know...mental illness makes you clairvoyant ?
there is no credible evidence that it's not a white person also there is no credible evidence that it is a non white person.
so what is it you're defending?


----------



## KissMy

A Chinese National was one of the people killed in the bombing.


----------



## daws101

koshergrl said:


> Cripes...joeB is in the abortion threads cheering because it takes attention off gosnell....so it's easy to understand why people might think that.
> 
> But we know that none of the pro-abortion lunatics have the balls to work with explosives.....


wouldn't that make them just like the anti choice jack offs, 
and just as wrong?
don't let a little thing like thinking about what you say before you post stop you.


----------



## koshergrl

I just find it fascinating that you loons turn everything into a race issue.

It's rather awe-inspiring. Proof that the racists have returned to the left, whence they came, and are all tucked back in all snug into the dem rolls.


----------



## koshergrl

daws101 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cripes...joeB is in the abortion threads cheering because it takes attention off gosnell....so it's easy to understand why people might think that.
> 
> But we know that none of the pro-abortion lunatics have the balls to work with explosives.....
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't that make them just like the anti choice jack offs,
> and just as wrong?
> don't let a little thing like thinking about what you say before you post stop you.
Click to expand...

 
Wouldn't..what? make .... who? .... just like the anti choice jack offs (and how?)?

What's with the cap situation? Are you aware that sentences are supposed to start with a capital letter, or are you really as stupid as you seem?


----------



## daws101

koshergrl said:


> I just find it fascinating that you loons turn everything into a race issue.
> 
> It's rather awe-inspiring. Proof that the racists have returned to the left, whence they came, and are all tucked back in all snug into the dem rolls.


wrong again! you guys did that by immediately making some false and bigoted assumptions and feigning ignorance of it.


----------



## eots

Galnuc said:


> What if I feel indifferent about what happened yesterday, like just don't care that much? Doesn't seem like a big deal to me.



a touch of sociopathic tendencies perhapes


----------



## freedombecki

Trajan said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting a bad feeling, usually, credit is taken by the perpetrators ( or other assorted nuts) soon there after, soon can be as soon as the attack is 'successful' or shortly there after.....if we hit tomorrow and no credit has been taken, I will be thinking domestic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't know if that's true anymore. Terrorists have seen what happens to those who do take responsibility for attacks like this. It also might mean that they aren't finished yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes I see your point.
> 
> what scares me if they have gotten smart and learned enough to just let it lie, lay up and wait for another opportunity. If its a stand alone cell that is snug and seriously organized, we are in trouble.
> 
> Terror is letting your victim dangle and build the tension until you strike again.....
Click to expand...

 The attack was horrific, whoever is responsible for it.


----------



## koshergrl

daws101 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just find it fascinating that you loons turn everything into a race issue.
> 
> It's rather awe-inspiring. Proof that the racists have returned to the left, whence they came, and are all tucked back in all snug into the dem rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again! you guys did that by immediately making some false and bigoted assumptions and feigning ignorance of it.
Click to expand...

 
Such as?

Quotes and links, please.


----------



## daws101

koshergrl said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cripes...joeB is in the abortion threads cheering because it takes attention off gosnell....so it's easy to understand why people might think that.
> 
> But we know that none of the pro-abortion lunatics have the balls to work with explosives.....
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't that make them just like the anti choice jack offs,
> and just as wrong?
> don't let a little thing like thinking about what you say before you post stop you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't..what? make .... who? .... just like the anti choice jack offs (and how?)?
> 
> What's with the cap situation? Are you aware that sentences are supposed to start with a capital letter, or are you really as stupid as you seem?
Click to expand...

 failed attempt at a dodge.
my syntax, spelling and punctuation  are perfect, on the net caps are optional.
  do like the desperate failing when you get your ass in a crack.
are you gong to answer the question or not?


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Here's an image of what the bombs supposedly looked like so you can get a mental image.


----------



## koshergrl

Ok. So you think we deserve it. Got it.


----------



## koshergrl

Do you think the 8 year old, specifically, deserved to be blown to bits?

Or do you just wish all Americans would get blown up?


----------



## daws101

koshergrl said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just find it fascinating that you loons turn everything into a race issue.
> 
> It's rather awe-inspiring. Proof that the racists have returned to the left, whence they came, and are all tucked back in all snug into the dem rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again! you guys did that by immediately making some false and bigoted assumptions and feigning ignorance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Quotes and links, please.
Click to expand...

no need, it's all there in this thread and everything you post.
your sudden affected ignorance is all the linkage needed.


----------



## freedombecki

Galnuc said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if I feel indifferent about what happened yesterday, like just don't care that much? Doesn't seem like a big deal to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a touch of sociopathic tendencies perhapes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are Americans sociopaths for not caring that attacks like this happens everyday around the world, what makes America so special?
> 
> Perhaps, but I think the American exceptionalism eminent on this thread is narcissistic. I think this is framed wrong, this isn't a terrorist "attack", it is a "reaction" to US attacks. Why should I care about this attack when attacks of a much more severe magnitude occur daily in the middle east as a result of US government direct action or indirectly as a result of the instability the US government creates. If the government wants to continue on course with these kinds of policies, this will start becoming a norm, simple as that. I refuse to feed the hysteria an accept the frame of Americans as victims and that the US government is morally infallible. Maybe I also don't care because I just consider myself an American anymore, but rather a straight conservative white dude wondering what the hell kind of society he lives in and where the hell the country his ancestors founded went.
Click to expand...

First blood was on 9/11. My message to you is, if you don't want America attacking you back, leave us the hell alone.


----------



## daws101

koshergrl said:


> Do you think the 8 year old, specifically, deserved to be blown to bits?
> 
> Or do you just wish all Americans would get blown up?


another stupid remark, no one deserved to be killed, just like non combatants in other conflicts don't deserve it.


----------



## MondoBongo

freedombecki said:


> First blood was on 9/11. My message to you is, if you don't want America attacking you back, leave us the hell alone.



I am going to be as sensitive and diplomatic as possible in this because I really don't want what I say to be misconstrued (but it will be) in any way shape or form.  9/11 wasn't a random attack on our nation by a group of people who are just evil.  In their minds, the US has acted like an imperialistic bully bastard for a long, long time.  Please - read my words carefully - I am not in any way shape or form saying they were justified.  FFS, I lost friends that day - but we do ourselves a disservice as a nation if we act as if 9/11 were an "out of the blue" attack.  The people who did what they did thought they were justified.

We, as a nation, need to look at how we are perceived and at how we have behaved in the past and understand that some people are angry with us and that that anger, in their minds, is justified.  To blow them off as "evil" will not solve this problem.  Their perception is our reality and we, as a nation, need to address that rather than write it off or blame it on their religion.  

We DO sometimes act like a school yard bully.  That needs to stop.  We DO need to look at how others perceive us - and face it, sometimes we are jingoistic assholes.

Again, please - this doesn't justify what they did, but unless and until we examine their motives, we're just going to be stuck reacting to them.  And sometimes, we will prevail and sometimes we won't.


----------



## Wolfmoon

American's all over the country need to organize and go underground and become a fine oiled machine. Be smart about it and stay out of jail and don't end up dead and get the job done.

LOOSE LIPS SINK SHIPS

.


----------



## MondoBongo

Galnuc said:


> So has the US ever committed an act of terrorism?



You have Augusto Pinochet as your avatar and you ask that question?  For reals?


----------



## candycorn

2 bombs went off at the finish line of the Boston Marathon yesterday.  We don't know who did it.  We do know they were pressure cookers that were full of projectiles.


----------



## candycorn

daws101 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the 8 year old, specifically, deserved to be blown to bits?
> 
> Or do you just wish all Americans would get blown up?
> 
> 
> 
> another stupid remark, no one deserved to be killed, just like non combatants in other conflicts don't deserve it.
Click to expand...


My ignore list:

2ndAmendment 2Parties 7forever 9/11 inside job Ahbleza AmericaBlows Antiderivative Ariux B. Kidd bigrebnc1775 bitterlyclingin catzmeow Cecilie1200 chesswarsnow Christophera code1211 Contumacious ConzHateUSA craner CrotchetyGeezer CrusaderFrank daveman Dissent Douger Dr.House Ed Spacer EdwardBaiamonte eots FoodStamp_Obama Freewill gallantwarrior Galnuc GEORGE ORWELL georgephillip GStarz Hillbilly Girl ihopehefails Intolerant JBeukema Katzndogz KnobbyWalsh *koshergrl *LoudMcCloud Martin Timothy Matthew miller Mr. H. Mr.Nick Nunz Octoldit paulitician Pho_King PhysicsExist Pingamundo pugwi Quatermass RightWingFerret Salt Jones sharia4USA Si modo skookerasbil skye Sunni Man TakeAStepBack Teals_Of_Wonder Terral The2ndAmendment Triton Truthmatters Uncensored2008 Unkotare USArmyRetired Warrior102 Wildcard WillowTree

Very little to learn from these people....  

Point, laugh, ignore, move on.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

BallsBrunswick said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think because if it's lone crazy person or a small time group, the authorities already got them and is holding them until they get the story straight to release to the public. Or they're on the run right now and staying underground until it works for them to release a message.
> 
> If it's a network of people, I'm sure they're holding a message until their operatives are recovered or again they're waiting for the right time.
> 
> The test I think whether it's a crazy domestic element if we don't hear a message by April 20th. It seems foreign enemies don't usually put a message out. We'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that Obama would let the FBI sit on a suspect rather than trumpet the fact that he caught the man that conducted the first successful terror attack in over a decade while he was president? Are you aware that Obama is a narcissist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a pretty biased opinion. And again, I said it's also possible the suspects are still on the run or have been put on a government plane back to their home country for all I know. Again, we don't have enough definitive details to know for sure. All we know for sure right now is a date, a place, video of the event and a list of causalities.
Click to expand...


What makes it biased? Be specific here, I really want to know?


----------



## MondoBongo

Galnuc said:


> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> So has the US ever committed an act of terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have Augusto Pinochet as your avatar and you ask that question?  For reals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question, has the US ever committed an act of terrorism?
Click to expand...


From non-Americans' point of view?  Often.  You know, we bemoan and vilify Ernesto "Che" Guevera, but we created him.  He was just a womanizing, asthmatic physician right up until the time he saw atrocities committed in the name of the US.  We have no one but ourselves to blame for his existence.  What?  You think he is unique?


----------



## MondoBongo

candycorn said:


> Very little to learn from these people....
> 
> Point, laugh, ignore, move on.



I never understood the point of making one's ignore list public.  Skim and scroll works just fine for me.


----------



## Zona

So, the bomb was made from a pressure cooker and nails/bb's.  This has Muslim written all over it.  Righty's.


----------



## MondoBongo

Galnuc said:


> I am talking about from your point of view, as an American, has the US Government ever committed an act of terrorism?



Not that I'm aware of - we just invade countries who pose no threat to us.  Does that count?


----------



## Wolfmoon

There was an innocent 8 year old boy named Martin Richard who was killed from an explosion. His 6 year old sister got her leg blown off and their mother is in the hospital in critical condition with brain injuries. Their father was in the race and is unharmed. At one point the little boy ran out into the street to greet his daddy and then he ran back to the sidelines where he got blown up.

.


----------



## KissMy

CNN AC360: Government officials are basically telling us to prepare Americans to wait. We cant solve this mystery like they do in a 30 minute CSI TV show. We are still at square one & it is going to take a long time to sift through all the data coming in. "We are in no rush."


----------



## Wolfmoon

Galnuc said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was an innocent 8 year old boy named Martin Richard who was killed from an explosion. His 6 year old sister got her leg blown off and their mother is in the hospital in critical condition with brain injuries. Their father was in the race and is unharmed. At one point the little boy ran out into the street to greet his daddy and then he ran back to the sidelines where he got blown up.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 55 Iraqis died yesterday, 300 injured, probably a couple 8 year olds in those stats as well.
> Black Monday in Iraq: 55 killed, almost 300 injured in series of attacks ? RT News
Click to expand...

 
It was Muslims who blew them up go talk to them.


----------



## KissMy

candycorn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the 8 year old, specifically, deserved to be blown to bits?
> 
> Or do you just wish all Americans would get blown up?
> 
> 
> 
> another stupid remark, no one deserved to be killed, just like non combatants in other conflicts don't deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My ignore list:
> 
> 2ndAmendment 2Parties 7forever 9/11 inside job Ahbleza AmericaBlows Antiderivative Ariux B. Kidd bigrebnc1775 bitterlyclingin catzmeow Cecilie1200 chesswarsnow Christophera code1211 Contumacious ConzHateUSA craner CrotchetyGeezer CrusaderFrank daveman Dissent Douger Dr.House Ed Spacer EdwardBaiamonte eots FoodStamp_Obama Freewill gallantwarrior Galnuc GEORGE ORWELL georgephillip GStarz Hillbilly Girl ihopehefails Intolerant JBeukema Katzndogz KnobbyWalsh *koshergrl *LoudMcCloud Martin Timothy Matthew miller Mr. H. Mr.Nick Nunz Octoldit paulitician Pho_King PhysicsExist Pingamundo pugwi Quatermass RightWingFerret Salt Jones sharia4USA Si modo skookerasbil skye Sunni Man TakeAStepBack Teals_Of_Wonder Terral The2ndAmendment Triton Truthmatters Uncensored2008 Unkotare USArmyRetired Warrior102 Wildcard WillowTree
> 
> Very little to learn from these people....
> 
> Point, laugh, ignore, move on.
Click to expand...


Damn, I did not make the list!


----------



## SFC Ollie

candycorn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the 8 year old, specifically, deserved to be blown to bits?
> 
> Or do you just wish all Americans would get blown up?
> 
> 
> 
> another stupid remark, no one deserved to be killed, just like non combatants in other conflicts don't deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My ignore list:
> 
> 2ndAmendment 2Parties 7forever 9/11 inside job Ahbleza AmericaBlows Antiderivative Ariux B. Kidd bigrebnc1775 bitterlyclingin catzmeow Cecilie1200 chesswarsnow Christophera code1211 Contumacious ConzHateUSA craner CrotchetyGeezer CrusaderFrank daveman Dissent Douger Dr.House Ed Spacer EdwardBaiamonte eots FoodStamp_Obama Freewill gallantwarrior Galnuc GEORGE ORWELL georgephillip GStarz Hillbilly Girl ihopehefails Intolerant JBeukema Katzndogz KnobbyWalsh *koshergrl *LoudMcCloud Martin Timothy Matthew miller Mr. H. Mr.Nick Nunz Octoldit paulitician Pho_King PhysicsExist Pingamundo pugwi Quatermass RightWingFerret Salt Jones sharia4USA Si modo skookerasbil skye Sunni Man TakeAStepBack Teals_Of_Wonder Terral The2ndAmendment Triton Truthmatters Uncensored2008 Unkotare USArmyRetired Warrior102 Wildcard WillowTree
> 
> Very little to learn from these people....
> 
> Point, laugh, ignore, move on.
Click to expand...


Damn Candy, you're nearly talking to yourself.....


----------



## Katzndogz

daws101 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already know quite a bit about whoever it was that built the bombs from the way the bombs were built.  It's not like they have nothing to go on.
> 
> 
> 
> how's that? knowing how the bombs were built is no real indication of who built them.
> it's not as if the maker left some sort of I.D. in the fragments.
> if "they" did it would not be announced until "they" were caught.
> nice use of logic there sport!
Click to expand...


You have never heard of a bomb's signature?  Look it up.


----------



## candycorn

SFC Ollie said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another stupid remark, no one deserved to be killed, just like non combatants in other conflicts don't deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ignore list:
> 
> 2ndAmendment 2Parties 7forever 9/11 inside job Ahbleza AmericaBlows Antiderivative Ariux B. Kidd bigrebnc1775 bitterlyclingin catzmeow Cecilie1200 chesswarsnow Christophera code1211 Contumacious ConzHateUSA craner CrotchetyGeezer CrusaderFrank daveman Dissent Douger Dr.House Ed Spacer EdwardBaiamonte eots FoodStamp_Obama Freewill gallantwarrior Galnuc GEORGE ORWELL georgephillip GStarz Hillbilly Girl ihopehefails Intolerant JBeukema Katzndogz KnobbyWalsh *koshergrl *LoudMcCloud Martin Timothy Matthew miller Mr. H. Mr.Nick Nunz Octoldit paulitician Pho_King PhysicsExist Pingamundo pugwi Quatermass RightWingFerret Salt Jones sharia4USA Si modo skookerasbil skye Sunni Man TakeAStepBack Teals_Of_Wonder Terral The2ndAmendment Triton Truthmatters Uncensored2008 Unkotare USArmyRetired Warrior102 Wildcard WillowTree
> 
> Very little to learn from these people....
> 
> Point, laugh, ignore, move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn Candy, you're nearly talking to yourself.....
Click to expand...


Not saying a whole lot, I know, but I'm smarter than most on the list and the conversation is more informative.  LOL


----------



## freedombecki

Galnuc said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are Americans sociopaths for not caring that attacks like this happens everyday around the world, what makes America so special?
> 
> Perhaps, but I think the American exceptionalism eminent on this thread is narcissistic. I think this is framed wrong, this isn't a terrorist "attack", it is a "reaction" to US attacks. Why should I care about this attack when attacks of a much more severe magnitude occur daily in the middle east as a result of US government direct action or indirectly as a result of the instability the US government creates. If the government wants to continue on course with these kinds of policies, this will start becoming a norm, simple as that. I refuse to feed the hysteria an accept the frame of Americans as victims and that the US government is morally infallible. Maybe I also don't care because I just consider myself an American anymore, but rather a straight conservative white dude wondering what the hell kind of society he lives in and where the hell the country his ancestors founded went.
> 
> 
> 
> First blood was on 9/11. My message to you is, if you don't want America attacking you back, leave us the hell alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about our troops in Saudi Arabia, or our sanctions on Iraq resulting in the deaths of hundreds of thousands of children. That isn't first blood?
Click to expand...

 Link to the "hundreds of thousands of children" hoax you are perpetrating, please.


----------



## candycorn

KissMy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another stupid remark, no one deserved to be killed, just like non combatants in other conflicts don't deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ignore list:
> 
> 2ndAmendment 2Parties 7forever 9/11 inside job Ahbleza AmericaBlows Antiderivative Ariux B. Kidd bigrebnc1775 bitterlyclingin catzmeow Cecilie1200 chesswarsnow Christophera code1211 Contumacious ConzHateUSA craner CrotchetyGeezer CrusaderFrank daveman Dissent Douger Dr.House Ed Spacer EdwardBaiamonte eots FoodStamp_Obama Freewill gallantwarrior Galnuc GEORGE ORWELL georgephillip GStarz Hillbilly Girl ihopehefails Intolerant JBeukema Katzndogz KnobbyWalsh *koshergrl *LoudMcCloud Martin Timothy Matthew miller Mr. H. Mr.Nick Nunz Octoldit paulitician Pho_King PhysicsExist Pingamundo pugwi Quatermass RightWingFerret Salt Jones sharia4USA Si modo skookerasbil skye Sunni Man TakeAStepBack Teals_Of_Wonder Terral The2ndAmendment Triton Truthmatters Uncensored2008 Unkotare USArmyRetired Warrior102 Wildcard WillowTree
> 
> Very little to learn from these people....
> 
> Point, laugh, ignore, move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, I did not make the list!
Click to expand...


Who are you?


----------



## candycorn

MondoBongo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very little to learn from these people....
> 
> Point, laugh, ignore, move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood the point of making one's ignore list public.  Skim and scroll works just fine for me.
Click to expand...


No point really...

I do wonder why people bother engaging the "drunk at the end of the bar" which applies to nearly 1 in 5 here I would estimate.  

Of course some would say the same about me.

I don't ignore those people all of the time; mostly it's a reminder that there is probably nothing to be gained by reading the hidden posts.  It also helps skim and scroll by limiting the page length.


----------



## freedombecki

MondoBongo said:


> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about from your point of view, as an American, has the US Government ever committed an act of terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm aware of - we just invade countries who pose no threat to us. Does that count?
Click to expand...

 You obviously failed to read Madeline Albright's State Department Notes on foreign countries which were made available online from 1996-January 2001. Pity.


----------



## MondoBongo

freedombecki said:


> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about from your point of view, as an American, has the US Government ever committed an act of terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm aware of - we just invade countries who pose no threat to us. Does that count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously failed to read Madeline Albright's State Department Notes on foreign countries which were made available online from 1996-January 2001. Pity.
Click to expand...


I was thinking more in terms of 1951 - 1986 and 2001 - 2013.  My bad.


----------



## KissMy

An envelope of ricin poison was sent to the office of Sen. Roger Wicker, a Republican from Mississippi. This is similar to the simultaneous anthrax letters & aircraft attack on 9/11/2001.

Sen. Claire McCaskill (D-Mo.) said members were briefed that the substance had been found in a letter and a suspect has been identified. McCaskill said the letter came from an individual who frequently writes to lawmakers. She wouldn&#8217;t identify the person but confirmed officials had identified someone.


----------



## freedombecki

Galnuc said:


> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously failed to read Madeline Albright's State Department Notes on foreign countries which were made available online from 1996-January 2001. Pity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking more in terms of 1951 - 1986 and 2001 - 2013. My bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So has the United States government committed any acts of terrorism?
Click to expand...

 Yeah. We terrorized idiots profiting from drug sales on American school grounds with laws against them selling anywhere near schools. The message is don't mess with us or our children.


----------



## mudwhistle

Galnuc said:


> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question, has the US ever committed an act of terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From non-Americans' point of view?  Often.  You know, we bemoan and vilify Ernesto "Che" Guevera, but we created him.  He was just a womanizing, asthmatic physician right up until the time he saw atrocities committed in the name of the US.  We have no one but ourselves to blame for his existence.  What?  You think he is unique?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am talking about from your point of view, as an American, has the US Government ever committed an act of terrorism?
Click to expand...


Only in response to an attack.


----------



## mudwhistle

Galnuc said:


> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously failed to read Madeline Albright's State Department Notes on foreign countries which were made available online from 1996-January 2001. Pity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking more in terms of 1951 - 1986 and 2001 - 2013.  My bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So has the United States government committed any acts of terrorism?
Click to expand...


I'd have to say Obama's drone attacks on wedding-parties qualifies as that.



Oh, this is an interesting article about Obama cutting back on protection from terrorist bombings. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ys-Homeland-Security-Assistant-Secretary.html


----------



## freedombecki

Galnuc said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about our troops in Saudi Arabia, or our sanctions on Iraq resulting in the deaths of hundreds of thousands of children. That isn't first blood?
> 
> 
> 
> Link to the "hundreds of thousands of children" hoax you are perpetrating, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://nointervention.com/archive/Iraq/org/excess_mortality_in_Iraq.pdf
> Lewiston Morning Tribune - Google News Archive Search
> The Wages of War: Iraqi Combatant and Noncombatant Fatalities in the 2003 Conflict. PDA Research Monograph 8, 20 October 2003. Carl Conetta
Click to expand...

 Our nation was not responsible for Saddam Hussein's treatment of children of people he murdered and gassed before 1998. After getting in trouble with the UN, he started withholding medicine and food from communities who he distrusted and blamed America for it. He paid idiots of the press to say nice things about him while he developed WOMDs and developed rape-torture-kill rooms. Peter Arnett was fired from his cushy foreign correspondent's job when the public outcry got loud enough after it was shown how many people were dying at his policy changes. Several claims were discredited bearing the numbers of which you speak. Deaths did occur between rival groups within that troubled nation. Our troops just tried to keep order and stay alive to do so. Nothing more.

If you had read our state department's notes you would know this. I'm not convinced by foreign statistics that are written for the sole purpose of blackmailing America for cash. American Military sources would be better if they have released the information. We went into Iraq as a coalition of 40 nations for serious reasons over which a leftist press discredits as much as they can with false information.

I should have known better than to ask someone who hates America as much as you do for your basis steeped in hate tea.


----------



## MondoBongo

freedombecki said:


> If you had read our state department's notes you would know this. I'm not convinced by foreign statistics that are written for the sole purpose of blackmailing America for cash. American Military sources would be better if they have released the information. We went into Iraq as a coalition of 40 nations for serious reasons over which a leftist press discredits as much as they can with false information.
> 
> I should have known better than to ask someone who hates America as much as you do for your basis steeped in hate tea.


So why didn't we invade Chile in 1973?


----------



## freedombecki

Galnuc said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> So has the United States government committed any acts of terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. We terrorized idiots profiting from drug sales on American school grounds with laws against them selling anywhere near schools. The message is don't mess with us or our children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus, you're a laugh and half.
Click to expand...

You're quite the prophet of patronization yourself.


----------



## freedombecki

JOSweetHeart said:


> When I heard about what happened in Boston yesterday, I had just come from the funeral of my last living grandparent who passed away last Wednesday at the age of 91. If any of y'all here are connected in any way to anyone who was at that marathon, I just want y'all to know that I pray for your family and friends and everyone else who was there.
> 
> God bless you and everyone in the Boston area always!!!
> 
> Holly


 Sorry to hear of your family's loss, JOSweetHeart. We've had several members in the area check in with updates and information about the Boston Marathon. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Luissa

Galnuc said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://nointervention.com/archive/Iraq/org/excess_mortality_in_Iraq.pdf
> Lewiston Morning Tribune - Google News Archive Search
> The Wages of War: Iraqi Combatant and Noncombatant Fatalities in the 2003 Conflict. PDA Research Monograph 8, 20 October 2003. Carl Conetta
> 
> 
> 
> Our nation was not responsible for Saddam Hussein's treatment of children of people he murdered and gassed before 1998. After getting in trouble with the UN, he started withholding medicine and food from communities who he distrusted and blamed America for it. He paid idiots of the press to say nice things about him while he developed WOMDs and developed rape-torture-kill rooms. Peter Arnett was fired from his cushy foreign correspondent's job when the public outcry got loud enough after it was shown how many people were dying at his policy changes. Several claims were discredited bearing the numbers of which you speak. Deaths did occur between rival groups within that troubled nation. Our troops just tried to keep order and stay alive to do so. Nothing more.
> 
> If you had read our state department's notes you would know this. I'm not convinced by foreign statistics that are written for the sole purpose of blackmailing America for cash. American Military sources would be better if they have released the information. We went into Iraq as a coalition of 40 nations for serious reasons over which a leftist press discredits as much as they can with false information.
> 
> I should have known better than to ask someone who hates America as much as you do for your basis steeped in hate tea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shows how ineffective sanctions were in undermining his regime. If there were no sanctions, all those Iraqi children wouldn't have died.
> 
> Sanctions never work, and are an act of war and aggression.
Click to expand...


What about all the children we killed?


----------



## freedombecki

Katzndogz said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed how bad the reporting is.
> 
> Used to be the news media tried to get it right --- now they just try to get people locked into their feed and click-farming.
> 
> They said the JFK Library at Harvard was bombed: nope, just a small fire about the same time.
> 
> They said a Saudi national was arrested and under guard at a Boston hospital: nope, no suspects at all, they say this morning.
> 
> They said FIVE more devices had been found: nope, none of that was true.
> 
> My rule is three days before they get it sorted out what's true and what's just fear-mongering, after any major news story.
> 
> The media has figured out we want excitement more than truth, so they give us excitement and don't bother with truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this info you list & say the media got wrong came straight from the Boston police commissioner & police officers. The police put out the disinformation & the media reported what the police said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police might have got it right, since they were right there on the scene and what we are hearing now is only what the government wants us to hear.
> 
> After the bombing, interviews on the scene were that people were hearing small explosions, the police said they were exploding small bombs that were found. The police said their bomb squad was dismantling two larger bombs. Now, sanitized through the FBI there were no other bombs at all. The JFK Library was reported as an additional bomb, then a fire, then the Commissioner of the Boston police confirmed that it was a bomb. Now washed by the FBI into something they prefer that we hear. There was never a report that anyone had been arrested. That was something that even the media didn't invent. The closest report that I heard, was that a person of interest was under guard.
> 
> There's the truth, and then there's the truth according to what this evil regime wants to be the truth.
Click to expand...

 
*After the bombing, interviews on the scene were that people were hearing small explosions, the police said they were exploding small bombs that were found. The police said their bomb squad was dismantling two larger bombs. Now, sanitized through the FBI there were no other bombs at all. The JFK Library was reported as an additional bomb, then a fire, then the Commissioner of the Boston police confirmed that it was a bomb. Now washed by the FBI into something they prefer that we hear. There was never a report that anyone had been arrested. That was something that even the media didn't invent. The closest report that I heard, was that a person of interest was under guard.*

 I have to say it looks bad, but forensics experts need to be a little detached from "what is known" and what they are actually seeing and testing. We all want to know more, but they just can't say for sure until they are satisfied they know the correct answer about a lot of things. We need to be patient and let them do their jobs and get it right.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Galnuc said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 55 Iraqis died yesterday, 300 injured, probably a couple 8 year olds in those stats as well.
> Black Monday in Iraq: 55 killed, almost 300 injured in series of attacks ? RT News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Muslims who blew them up go talk to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you care about the massacre in Iraq? are you a sociopath or something?
Click to expand...

 
It sucks to be you.


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4UNw1h6JaUc]Pressure Cooker IED in Afghanistan - YouTube[/ame]

Homeland Security warned about pressure cooker bombs - CBS News

Here Is Video of a Pressure-Cooker Bomb Exploding, and Here Is Who Knows How to Build Them


----------



## freedombecki

Luissa said:


> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nation was not responsible for Saddam Hussein's treatment of children of people he murdered and gassed before 1998. After getting in trouble with the UN, he started withholding medicine and food from communities who he distrusted and blamed America for it. He paid idiots of the press to say nice things about him while he developed WOMDs and developed rape-torture-kill rooms. Peter Arnett was fired from his cushy foreign correspondent's job when the public outcry got loud enough after it was shown how many people were dying at his policy changes. Several claims were discredited bearing the numbers of which you speak. Deaths did occur between rival groups within that troubled nation. Our troops just tried to keep order and stay alive to do so. Nothing more.
> 
> If you had read our state department's notes you would know this. I'm not convinced by foreign statistics that are written for the sole purpose of blackmailing America for cash. American Military sources would be better if they have released the information. We went into Iraq as a coalition of 40 nations for serious reasons over which a leftist press discredits as much as they can with false information.
> 
> I should have known better than to ask someone who hates America as much as you do for your basis steeped in hate tea.
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how ineffective sanctions were in undermining his regime. If there were no sanctions, all those Iraqi children wouldn't have died.
> 
> Sanctions never work, and are an act of war and aggression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about all the children we killed?
Click to expand...

The United Nations ruled that people who throw their children in front of artillery fire for the purpose of publicity are the real killers of the children, and not those engaged in battle, Luissa. Our weaponry these days is absolutely specific to hit the target satellites bring them. We're not responsible for last-minute homicide missionaries of deceit. The only correct information would have to come from our military. That way, they can show we did not target children with backup in living color satellite photos. That takes some time, and I still haven't seen release of that kind of information yet by the military. If I missed it, I hope someone will find the official count and publish it just as soon as the military declassifies it. Our military makes every effort to hit military targets only, and if they do pick up on any children being used as shields, they generally do all they can to avoid shooting anyone who is not actively shooting at them.


----------



## Luissa

The guy who built the bomb here copied middle eastern bombs.


----------



## mudwhistle

Just for the heck of it I wanted to post this.  I discovered this video of a nuke test in 1959. The pictures are unbelievably clear. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTAO5XjhrVo]Atomic Bomb Blast Effects 1959 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

freedombecki said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how ineffective sanctions were in undermining his regime. If there were no sanctions, all those Iraqi children wouldn't have died.
> 
> Sanctions never work, and are an act of war and aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about all the children we killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The United Nations ruled that people who throw their children in front of artillery fire for the purpose of publicity are the real killers of the children, and not those engaged in battle, Luissa. Our weaponry these days is absolutely specific to hit the target satellites bring them. We're not responsible for last-minute homicide missionaries of deceit. The only correct information would have to come from our military. That way, they can show we did not target children with backup in living color satellite photos. That takes some time, and I still haven't seen release of that kind of information yet by the military. If I missed it, I hope someone will find the official count and publish it just as soon as the military declassifies it.
Click to expand...


We just killed an entire wedding party in Afghanistan because of mistaken targeting you fucking retard.

There's no fucking reason for us to be over there killing people anymore.


----------



## Luissa

freedombecki said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how ineffective sanctions were in undermining his regime. If there were no sanctions, all those Iraqi children wouldn't have died.
> 
> Sanctions never work, and are an act of war and aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about all the children we killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The United Nations ruled that people who throw their children in front of artillery fire for the purpose of publicity are the real killers of the children, and not those engaged in battle, Luissa. Our weaponry these days is absolutely specific to hit the target satellites bring them. We're not responsible for last-minute homicide missionaries of deceit. The only correct information would have to come from our military. That way, they can show we did not target children with backup in living color satellite photos. That takes some time, and I still haven't seen release of that kind of information yet by the military. If I missed it, I hope someone will find the official count and publish it just as soon as the military declassifies it.
Click to expand...


When we bomb schools we can't blame the other side. 
I am not defending Iraq but don't put your head in the sand in regards to the US.


----------



## freedombecki

I'll be back when the Boston Marathon bombing is back on topic. Have a great evening, everyone.


----------



## mudwhistle

Luissa said:


> The guy who built the bomb here copied middle eastern bombs.



Or he's an al Qaeda member who has used them in the Middle East before.


----------



## freedombecki

Luissa said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about all the children we killed?
> 
> 
> 
> The United Nations ruled that people who throw their children in front of artillery fire for the purpose of publicity are the real killers of the children, and not those engaged in battle, Luissa. Our weaponry these days is absolutely specific to hit the target satellites bring them. We're not responsible for last-minute homicide missionaries of deceit. The only correct information would have to come from our military. That way, they can show we did not target children with backup in living color satellite photos. That takes some time, and I still haven't seen release of that kind of information yet by the military. If I missed it, I hope someone will find the official count and publish it just as soon as the military declassifies it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When we bomb schools we can't blame the other side.
> I am not defending Iraq but don't put your head in the sand in regards to the US.
Click to expand...

 I know of no school America targeted, Luissa. Please link it if you have information that we did.


----------



## Luissa

freedombecki said:


> I'll be back when the Boston Marathon bombing is back on topic. Have a great evening, everyone.



Haven't you been discussing Iraq for almost a page or so?


----------



## Luissa

freedombecki said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> The United Nations ruled that people who throw their children in front of artillery fire for the purpose of publicity are the real killers of the children, and not those engaged in battle, Luissa. Our weaponry these days is absolutely specific to hit the target satellites bring them. We're not responsible for last-minute homicide missionaries of deceit. The only correct information would have to come from our military. That way, they can show we did not target children with backup in living color satellite photos. That takes some time, and I still haven't seen release of that kind of information yet by the military. If I missed it, I hope someone will find the official count and publish it just as soon as the military declassifies it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we bomb schools we can't blame the other side.
> I am not defending Iraq but don't put your head in the sand in regards to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know of no school America targeted, Luissa. Please link it if you have information that we did.
Click to expand...


Not my problem you don't read up on current events. Try google.


----------



## Pop23

Galnuc said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://nointervention.com/archive/Iraq/org/excess_mortality_in_Iraq.pdf
> Lewiston Morning Tribune - Google News Archive Search
> The Wages of War: Iraqi Combatant and Noncombatant Fatalities in the 2003 Conflict. PDA Research Monograph 8, 20 October 2003. Carl Conetta
> 
> 
> 
> Our nation was not responsible for Saddam Hussein's treatment of children of people he murdered and gassed before 1998. After getting in trouble with the UN, he started withholding medicine and food from communities who he distrusted and blamed America for it. He paid idiots of the press to say nice things about him while he developed WOMDs and developed rape-torture-kill rooms. Peter Arnett was fired from his cushy foreign correspondent's job when the public outcry got loud enough after it was shown how many people were dying at his policy changes. Several claims were discredited bearing the numbers of which you speak. Deaths did occur between rival groups within that troubled nation. Our troops just tried to keep order and stay alive to do so. Nothing more.
> 
> If you had read our state department's notes you would know this. I'm not convinced by foreign statistics that are written for the sole purpose of blackmailing America for cash. American Military sources would be better if they have released the information. We went into Iraq as a coalition of 40 nations for serious reasons over which a leftist press discredits as much as they can with false information.
> 
> I should have known better than to ask someone who hates America as much as you do for your basis steeped in hate tea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shows how ineffective sanctions were in undermining his regime. If there were no sanctions, all those Iraqi children wouldn't have died.
> 
> Sanctions never work, and are an act of war and aggression.
Click to expand...


Of course you realize Sadam had another option, one that would have saved all those people. You realize that right? Or are you just on fire tonight and wish to think there was no surrender option.

That's right. Sadam surrenders instead of trying to fight against a force that kicked his ass just a few years earlier when his forces were much stronger.

Sadam decided to basically commit suicide, but that wasn't good enough for him, he decided to take a whole helluva lot of his loyal citizens with him.

He had a chance to Cowboy up, but didn't have the balls to do so.

Edited to add: lack of balls is what Sadam had In common with the bastard bomber that killed an eight year old. Catch the guy, remove his nuts. He deserves none!


----------



## freedombecki

Paulie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back when the Boston Marathon bombing is back on topic. Have a great evening, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you been discussing Iraq for almost a page or so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking to possibly one of the stupidest, weirdest, craziest people on the internet. The woman is a god damn whack job.
Click to expand...

 Actually, defending America is what got me answering questions not related to the Boston Marathon attack on civilian Americans.

What is your opinion on the Boston Marathon attack by someone bent on terrorizing a major American athletic event? Have you heard a recent report?


----------



## Pop23

Galnuc said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how ineffective sanctions were in undermining his regime. If there were no sanctions, all those Iraqi children wouldn't have died.
> 
> Sanctions never work, and are an act of war and aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you realize Sadam had another option, one that would have saved all those people. You realize that right? Or are you just on fire tonight and wish to think there was no surrender option.
> 
> That's right. Sadam surrenders instead of trying to fight against a force that kicked his ass just a few years earlier when his forces were much stronger.
> 
> Sadam decided to basically commit suicide, but that wasn't good enough for him, he decided to take a whole helluva lot of his loyal citizens with him.
> 
> He had a chance to Cowboy up, but didn't have the balls to do so.
> 
> Edited to add: lack of balls is what Sadam had In common with the bastard bomber that killed an eight year old. Catch the guy, remove his nuts. He deserves none!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Saddam had another option, but the US Government didn't have to enact situations which created the conditions for mass death. Sorry, they are responsible at the end of the day.
Click to expand...

 
Discounting sadams lack of common courage, and that he was a suicidal bastard, then sure, your right......

Enjoy

Edited to add: you serious dude.....


----------



## Paulie

freedombecki said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you been discussing Iraq for almost a page or so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking to possibly one of the stupidest, weirdest, craziest people on the internet. The woman is a god damn whack job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, defending America is what got me answering questions not related to the Boston Marathon attack on civilian Americans.
> 
> What is your opinion on the Boston Marathon attack by someone bent on terrorizing a major American athletic event? Have you heard a recent report?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, I still can't get past the part where you wanted the discussion to stay on topic but have been discussing Iraq.

And weren't you leaving?


----------



## MondoBongo

Galnuc said:


> Nigga please.



Quit being a dick, white boy.


----------



## Pop23

Galnuc said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Saddam had another option, but the US Government didn't have to enact situations which created the conditions for mass death. Sorry, they are responsible at the end of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discounting sadams lack of common courage, and that he was a suicidal bastard, then sure, your right......
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Edited to add: you serious dude.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So child rates go up during sanctions, no connection between that and the sanctions, you serious bro?
> 
> Nigga please.
Click to expand...


You mean Sadam had no options to end the sanctions.

Oh, yeah I keep forgetting. HE HAD NO BALLS...

Don't try to make a hero out of a coward, somehow it never works out the way ya want it bro.


----------



## Zona

Pressure cooker and nails.  Sounds like a pro.


----------



## freedombecki

Galnuc said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how ineffective sanctions were in undermining his regime. If there were no sanctions, all those Iraqi children wouldn't have died.
> 
> Sanctions never work, and are an act of war and aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you realize Sadam had another option, one that would have saved all those people. You realize that right? Or are you just on fire tonight and wish to think there was no surrender option.
> 
> That's right. Sadam surrenders instead of trying to fight against a force that kicked his ass just a few years earlier when his forces were much stronger.
> 
> Sadam decided to basically commit suicide, but that wasn't good enough for him, he decided to take a whole helluva lot of his loyal citizens with him.
> 
> He had a chance to Cowboy up, but didn't have the balls to do so.
> 
> Edited to add: lack of balls is what Sadam had In common with the bastard bomber that killed an eight year old. Catch the guy, remove his nuts. He deserves none!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Saddam had another option, but the US Government didn't have to enact a situation that created the conditions for mass death. Sorry, they are responsible at the end of the day.
Click to expand...

Sorry, the people of Boston attending a marathon to encourage human fitness are not liable to sympathizers of nor terrorists getting publicity for their evil plans.

Why would you hold the people of Boston and specifically a marathon promoting human excellence in fitness for this trouble?


----------



## Luissa

freedombecki said:


> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you realize Sadam had another option, one that would have saved all those people. You realize that right? Or are you just on fire tonight and wish to think there was no surrender option.
> 
> That's right. Sadam surrenders instead of trying to fight against a force that kicked his ass just a few years earlier when his forces were much stronger.
> 
> Sadam decided to basically commit suicide, but that wasn't good enough for him, he decided to take a whole helluva lot of his loyal citizens with him.
> 
> He had a chance to Cowboy up, but didn't have the balls to do so.
> 
> Edited to add: lack of balls is what Sadam had In common with the bastard bomber that killed an eight year old. Catch the guy, remove his nuts. He deserves none!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Saddam had another option, but the US Government didn't have to enact a situation that created the conditions for mass death. Sorry, they are responsible at the end of the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, the people of Boston attending a marathon to encourage human fitness are not liable to sympathizers of nor terrorists getting publicity for their evil plans.
> 
> Why would you hold the people of Boston and specifically a marathon promoting human excellence in fitness for this trouble?
Click to expand...


Where did he say he was?


----------



## Pop23

Galnuc said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> So child rates go up during sanctions, no connection between that and the sanctions, you serious bro?
> 
> Nigga please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Sadam had no options to end the sanctions.
> 
> Oh, yeah I keep forgetting. HE HAD NO BALLS...
> 
> Don't try to make a hero out of a coward, somehow it never works out the way ya want it bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, Saddam didn't start the sanctions...
> 
> So your premise is basically faulty.
> 
> He seemed to have full intact balls. He had a couple nutters for sons and told the most power nation in the world to screw off for a couple years. Saddam had bigger balls than most.
Click to expand...


No, nutless Sadam did not start the sanctions, but for the lack of said nuts, he could have ended them, but then that would take balls, of which he obviously had none.

Balls = no sanctions

Nutless wonder = sanctions

Don't make me pull out the chalkboard and draw this one up for you.

Oh, and to get back to the subject at hand

The bomber also lacks balls..

Now just connect the dots.


----------



## Pop23

Galnuc said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Saddam didn't start the sanctions...
> 
> So your premise is basically faulty.
> 
> He seemed to have full intact balls. He had a couple nutters for sons and told the most power nation in the world to screw off for a couple years. Saddam had bigger balls than most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, nutless Sadam did not start the sanctions,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you agree, thus the American Government is responsible for those kids deaths, case closed.
Click to expand...


And cut out the rest of my post.....

Priceless

Edited to add: you might just be in line to lead a certain middle eastern country......


----------



## MikeK

CrazedScotsman said:


> This is intentional.
> 
> Who did it is not known yet. We don't know if it's Islamic Terrorist or domestic terrorist or what. Don't jump to conclusions yet.


All we can do for now is speculate.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANv0e7gBXQA]Bombs over Baghdad Live German TV iraq war 30 03 2003 - YouTube[/ame]

I don't recall the exact date but this was done in our name, and in the names of a coalition of nations, kinda like the Marathon, lots of different flags, and it was right about this time of year, in 2003, I believe.

A lot of innocent people were killed and severely injured, including lots of kids.  And I recall thinking we are going to pay for this someday.


----------



## Pop23

Galnuc said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you agree, thus the American Government is responsible for those kids deaths, case closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cut out the rest of my post.....
> 
> Priceless
> 
> Edited to add: you might just be in line to lead a certain middle eastern country......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was about testicles, for anyone who didn't read.
Click to expand...


Nope, it was the lack of testicles.....

But you understood that, which is obvious


----------



## Pop23

Galnuc said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was about testicles, for anyone who didn't read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it was the lack of testicles.....
> 
> But you understood that, which is obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was about both testicles and a lack there off.I heard Satan liked Saddam for his big balls in hell, but they had a lover's quarrel, Saddam was sent to heaven. Now he is leading terrorist attacks from heaven , like the one yesterday.
Click to expand...


Impossible, everyone knows Sadam had no balls.

At least that's the rumor.


----------



## freedombecki

Galnuc said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was about both testicles and a lack there off.I heard Satan liked Saddam for his big balls in hell, but they had a lover's quarrel, Saddam was sent to heaven. Now he is leading terrorist attacks from heaven , like the one yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible, everyone knows Sadam had no balls.
> 
> At least that's the rumor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist propaganda
Click to expand...

Heaven had absolutely nothing to do with the terror attack on the people in Boston who were watching a marathon event. Men who had malice aforethought did, however, and I hope they are made to account for their murder, maiming, and mayhem. Your anti-Semitism is not appreciated.


----------



## freedombecki

Galnuc said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist propaganda
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven had absolutely nothing to do with the terror attack on the people in Boston who were watching a marathon event. Men who had malice aforethought did, however, and I hope they are made to account for their murder, maiming, and mayhem. Your anti-Semitism is not appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. Watch South Park for context on this developing situation.
Click to expand...

A sitcom is your idea of a news source for locating those responsible for bombing Boston on marathon day?


----------



## Gracie

Well...I  have been coming to this thread for any updates but since it has now turned in to an acutal southpark episode, I guess I will try other resources to quick catchups on this tragedy.


----------



## Politico

Unkotare said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you aren't understanding what I am saying. the bomber would not have used a remotely detonated bomb with all those cell phones in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, YOU aren't understanding. Nobody knows for sure at this point, but investigators are going on that likely possibility.
Click to expand...


Seeing as it's clear neither of you understand how cellular detonators work the whole argument is pointless.


----------



## jon_berzerk

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were two time bombs to go off at a certain time. You don't just carry those things around and drop them like trash. They can go off while their being carried around. You place the bomb and set the  time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or leave them somewhere and then set them off via cell phone. That's why cell service was cut off in the area after the blasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize remotely detonated bombs can be set off with more than just the bombers phone? That large of a crowd too many phones could make the bomb go off before it was supposed to.
Click to expand...


if some dialed that phones number


----------



## Ravi

KissMy said:


> An envelope of ricin poison was sent to the office of Sen. Roger Wicker, a Republican from Mississippi. This is similar to the simultaneous anthrax letters & aircraft attack on 9/11/2001.
> 
> Sen. Claire McCaskill (D-Mo.) said members were briefed that the substance had been found in a letter and a suspect has been identified. McCaskill said the letter came from an individual who frequently writes to lawmakers. She wouldnt identify the person but confirmed officials had identified someone.



Someone that frequently writes to lawmakers....that's kind of scary, what if the ricin was planted or mis-identified? I think I'll stick to bitching at congresscritters via email.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BallsBrunswick said:


> What the fuck are you talking? What does any of this have to do with Nazism?



My god but you're stupid.

Leftist dogma holds that opposition to anything is bad. Opposing the ideology of Islam brings shrieks of "bigot" from the mindless drones like you. But opposing an ideology is not bigotry, shit fer brains. 



> We're talking about your definition of Islam which is loosely translated to brown people who might disagree with or scare you.



No fucknut, that is not the "definition." Islam is the creed and ideology of the 6th century warlord Muhammad as documented in the Koran and the Hadiths.

Look, you're stupid, which is why you're a leftist. But Islam is followed by black Africans, Oriental Indonesians, Polynesian Filipinos, and lily white Chechens. Islam is a creed, shit fer brains, not a race. You leftists are driven by racism - it consumes you; but the rational people in the world are concerned with other matters. 



> Saying a couple of buzz words to try to prove you know something doesn't distract from the fact that you're ignorantly trying to fight against the notion of this bomber being domestic or that you're somehow emotionally tied to this bomber some how.



You're an idiot with a sum total of zero knowledge on the subject. You are driven by partisan and racist zeal. You know only that the party has an alliance with Islam, and that the party hates white people. 

So you spew your racist horseshit without a hint of a clue how inappropriate to the actual subject your hating points are.



> Right back at ya, you racist boring cocksucker.



One of us is indeed a racist. 

Your racism is fealty to your shameful party.



> How smart I am about the fact that you're deflecting from the fact that you can't handle that bomber might be a domestic terrorist and all of this is some emotional outburst because your ego is bruised because I'm continually owning you?
> 
> But seriously, you're fucking stupid.



No one knows anything about the bomber, you racist fuck.  You drooling baboons are hoping that it's some white Republican with guns so that you can spew your hatred - but you know nothing, nor do your handlers.

Which hate site programs you? KOS? Democratic Underground? ThinkProgress? Communist Dreams?


----------



## Uncensored2008

MondoBongo said:


> Lemme get out my rightie playbook for just a sec here...
> 
> Ghetto - isn't a dog whistle for "black"
> Domestic - most certainly means "white"
> 
> Okay.  It's all updated now.  Kerry on.



Let me get out my Obamunist playbook for a sec.

"Domestic" - isn't a dog whistle for hated "whites"

Obamunists aren't brain dead conspiracy theorists with their "dog whistle" fucktardation....


----------



## Uncensored2008

BallsBrunswick said:


> We're watching the psychological unraveling of this person...
> 
> (I'm white too sweetie.)



Did you know that your right arm is "right wing?"

The party wishes you to cut it off. Better get to it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

theDoctorisIn said:


> None of those organizations have been active in the last 30 years.
> 
> And why did you list M19CO on your list 3 times?



No White terrorists have been active since Tim McVeigh - 18 years ago. Yet this doesn't stop the left from repeatedly claiming that "whitey is about to bomb the gubmint."

Last known act of domestic terrorism - Christopher Dorner - a black man who did list SOME racial motivation for his acts, though the totally corrupt LAPD was the ultimate target. That was this year. But the hate sites keep spewing that "whitey is dangerous" and about to go on killing sprees.


----------



## Ravi

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those organizations have been active in the last 30 years.
> 
> And why did you list M19CO on your list 3 times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No White terrorists have been active since Tim McVeigh - 18 years ago. Yet this doesn't stop the left from repeatedly claiming that "whitey is about to bomb the gubmint."
> 
> Last known act of domestic terrorism - Christopher Dorner - a black man who did list SOME racial motivation for his acts, though the totally corrupt LAPD was the ultimate target. That was this year. But the hate sites keep spewing that "whitey is dangerous" and about to go on killing sprees.
Click to expand...



http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/19/us/19crash.html?_r=0

That's just one.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> you beat me to it.. the weather underground aka the weather men. .last time I heard that disco was in..



The Weather Underground is in charge of the White House.  Not exactly "ancient history."


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> wouldn't that make them just like the anti choice jack offs,
> and just as wrong?
> don't let a little thing like thinking about what you say before you post stop you.



You pro-abortion types generally like to go up against infants. But bombing is cowardly and makes the victims defenseless - just like abortion. So yeah, I could see you pro-aborts doing it.


----------



## Indofred

mememe said:


> Facebook Memorial Page Made BEFORE Boston Bombing - YouTube



Bloody hell, this seems to be true.

http://www.facebook.com/BostonBombing1542013?ref=nf

I'm way too tired to work out time zones at the moment.
Can someone check and post the results, please.


----------



## Ravi

Here you go, brain dead Eunuch2008:

Domestic terrorism in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Uncensored2008

candycorn said:


> My ignore list:
> 
> 2ndAmendment 2Parties 7forever 9/11 inside job Ahbleza AmericaBlows Antiderivative Ariux B. Kidd bigrebnc1775 bitterlyclingin catzmeow Cecilie1200 chesswarsnow Christophera code1211 Contumacious ConzHateUSA craner CrotchetyGeezer CrusaderFrank daveman Dissent Douger Dr.House Ed Spacer EdwardBaiamonte eots FoodStamp_Obama Freewill gallantwarrior Galnuc GEORGE ORWELL georgephillip GStarz Hillbilly Girl ihopehefails Intolerant JBeukema Katzndogz KnobbyWalsh *koshergrl *LoudMcCloud Martin Timothy Matthew miller Mr. H. Mr.Nick Nunz Octoldit paulitician Pho_King PhysicsExist Pingamundo pugwi Quatermass RightWingFerret Salt Jones sharia4USA Si modo skookerasbil skye Sunni Man TakeAStepBack Teals_Of_Wonder Terral The2ndAmendment Triton Truthmatters Uncensored2008 Unkotare USArmyRetired Warrior102 Wildcard WillowTree
> 
> Very little to learn from these people....
> 
> Point, laugh, ignore, move on.



You fear a great many people.

Rather sad.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SFC Ollie said:


> Damn Candy, you're nearly talking to yourself.....



And pisses himself in fear even when he posts to himself.

Ignore lists are pathetic.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Galnuc said:


> Iraq attacked us?



Yes.

Are you stupid?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Uncensored2008 said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking? What does any of this have to do with Nazism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god but you're stupid.
> 
> Leftist dogma holds that opposition to anything is bad. Opposing the ideology of Islam brings shrieks of "bigot" from the mindless drones like you. But opposing an ideology is not bigotry, shit fer brains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking about your definition of Islam which is loosely translated to brown people who might disagree with or scare you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No fucknut, that is not the "definition." Islam is the creed and ideology of the 6th century warlord Muhammad as documented in the Koran and the Hadiths.
> 
> Look, you're stupid, which is why you're a leftist. But Islam is followed by black Africans, Oriental Indonesians, Polynesian Filipinos, and lily white Chechens. Islam is a creed, shit fer brains, not a race. You leftists are driven by racism - it consumes you; but the rational people in the world are concerned with other matters.
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot with a sum total of zero knowledge on the subject. You are driven by partisan and racist zeal. You know only that the party has an alliance with Islam, and that the party hates white people.
> 
> So you spew your racist horseshit without a hint of a clue how inappropriate to the actual subject your hating points are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right back at ya, you racist boring cocksucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of us is indeed a racist.
> 
> Your racism is fealty to your shameful party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How smart I am about the fact that you're deflecting from the fact that you can't handle that bomber might be a domestic terrorist and all of this is some emotional outburst because your ego is bruised because I'm continually owning you?
> 
> But seriously, you're fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one knows anything about the bomber, you racist fuck.  You drooling baboons are hoping that it's some white Republican with guns so that you can spew your hatred - but you know nothing, nor do your handlers.
> 
> Which hate site programs you? KOS? Democratic Underground? ThinkProgress? Communist Dreams?
Click to expand...

Has that loser called ya' a fag yet?.......'cause he most definitely will.


----------



## Katzndogz

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those organizations have been active in the last 30 years.
> 
> And why did you list M19CO on your list 3 times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No White terrorists have been active since Tim McVeigh - 18 years ago. Yet this doesn't stop the left from repeatedly claiming that "whitey is about to bomb the gubmint."
> 
> Last known act of domestic terrorism - Christopher Dorner - a black man who did list SOME racial motivation for his acts, though the totally corrupt LAPD was the ultimate target. That was this year. But the hate sites keep spewing that "whitey is dangerous" and about to go on killing sprees.
Click to expand...


We've had way more black terrorists than white terrorists.   Tim McVeigh is the only one liberals have.  They would not dare to mention Lee Boyd Malvo or John Allen Muhammed.   They are struck dumb by Nidal Hassan and Feisal Shahzad.    Without fail, liberals have to dig up the ghost of Tim McVeigh.  They have one guy who was even a registered democrat!   That's as close as they come.

Kathy Boudin, a terrorist, gets out of prison as his hired as a professor by Colombia University, in a short time, there is a terrorist bombing in Boston.  Are these connected?    Harvard, in Boston, teaches radicalism right along with law and medicine.  There is much more of a chance that the Boston Marathon bombings was done by a leftist radical college student.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luissa said:


> The guy who built the bomb here copied middle eastern bombs.



Oh? So you know who built it then?

Or are you just lying for your party? Obama Akbar.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Katzndogz said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those organizations have been active in the last 30 years.
> 
> And why did you list M19CO on your list 3 times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No White terrorists have been active since Tim McVeigh - 18 years ago. Yet this doesn't stop the left from repeatedly claiming that "whitey is about to bomb the gubmint."
> 
> Last known act of domestic terrorism - Christopher Dorner - a black man who did list SOME racial motivation for his acts, though the totally corrupt LAPD was the ultimate target. That was this year. But the hate sites keep spewing that "whitey is dangerous" and about to go on killing sprees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've had way more black terrorists than white terrorists.   Tim McVeigh is the only one liberals have.  They would not dare to mention Lee Boyd Malvo or John Allen Muhammed.   They are struck dumb by Nidal Hassan and Feisal Shahzad.    Without fail, liberals have to dig up the ghost of Tim McVeigh.  They have one guy who was even a registered democrat!   That's as close as they come.
> 
> Kathy Boudin, a terrorist, gets out of prison as his hired as a professor by Colombia University, in a short time, there is a terrorist bombing in Boston.  Are these connected?    Harvard, in Boston, teaches radicalism right along with law and medicine.  There is much more of a chance that the Boston Marathon bombings was done by a leftist radical college student.
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

freedombecki said:


> I'll be back when the Boston Marathon bombing is back on topic. Have a great evening, everyone.



Hey, Luissa has some America hating to do - can't let the thread topic interfere with that!


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Wicked Jester said:


> Has that loser called ya' a fag yet?.......'cause he most definitely will.



Post proof of me ever calling someone on here a _fag_. Go ahead, I'll wait you silly lying piece of brain dead garbage.


----------



## whitehall

Anybody can tweet and twitter. E-talk is cheap. The W-Boro A-holes are mini terrorists. Wait until it happens before you expend any energy on it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/19/us/19crash.html?_r=0
> 
> That's just one.



{ Leaving behind a rant against the government, big business and particularly the tax system, }

Sounds like the Occupy fools, shit fer brains.


----------



## boedicca

Quelle surprise.

Obama slashed the budget for domestic bombing prevention by 45% from the Bush years.

It's so much more important to shovel taxpayers dollars at Solyndras.

_Barack Obama's administration has cut the budget nearly in half for preventing domestic bombings, MailOnline can reveal. 

Under President George W. Bush, the Department of Homeland Security had $20 million allocated for preventing the use of improvised explosive devices (IEDs) by terrorists working inside the United States. The current White House has cut that funding down to $11 million.

That assessment comes from Robert Liscouski, a former Homeland Security Assistant Secretary for Infrastructure Protection, in the wake of the Boston Marathon bombings on April 15 that killed three Americans and injured at least 173 others.

He told MailOnline that the Obama-era DHS is, on the whole, about as well-positioned as it was during the Bush administration to handle the aftermath of the April 15 bombings in Boston, 'but the Obama administration has continued to cut the budget for offices such as the Office for Bombing Prevention from $20 million started under Bush, to $11 million today.'..._

Obama administration has SLASHED budget for domestic bombing prevention by 45 per cent, says former Homeland Security Assistant Secretary | Mail Online


----------



## JimH52

Uncensored2008 said:


> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq attacked us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Are you stupid?
Click to expand...


I am trying to stay out of the Loony Tune Threads....but....When in God's Name did Iraq attack us?  I am sure the World is waiting for an answer.


----------



## Ravi

Obama doesn't make the budget. Try harder to use these poor people as your tools, dicca.


----------



## earlycuyler

boedicca said:


> Quelle surprise.
> 
> Obama slashed the budget for domestic bombing prevention by 45% from the Bush years.
> 
> It's so much more important to shovel taxpayers dollars at Solyndras.
> 
> _Barack Obama's administration has cut the budget nearly in half for preventing domestic bombings, MailOnline can reveal.
> 
> Under President George W. Bush, the Department of Homeland Security had $20 million allocated for preventing the use of improvised explosive devices (IEDs) by terrorists working inside the United States. The current White House has cut that funding down to $11 million.
> 
> That assessment comes from Robert Liscouski, a former Homeland Security Assistant Secretary for Infrastructure Protection, in the wake of the Boston Marathon bombings on April 15 that killed three Americans and injured at least 173 others.
> 
> He told MailOnline that the Obama-era DHS is, on the whole, about as well-positioned as it was during the Bush administration to handle the aftermath of the April 15 bombings in Boston, 'but the Obama administration has continued to cut the budget for offices such as the Office for Bombing Prevention from $20 million started under Bush, to $11 million today.'..._
> 
> Obama administration has SLASHED budget for domestic bombing prevention by 45 per cent, says former Homeland Security Assistant Secretary | Mail Online



Steny Hoyer Did not even wait a day before he blamed it on sequester. They are chomping at the bit to make it political.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Katzndogz said:


> We've had way more black terrorists than white terrorists.   Tim McVeigh is the only one liberals have.  They would not dare to mention Lee Boyd Malvo or John Allen Muhammed.   They are struck dumb by Nidal Hassan and Feisal Shahzad.    Without fail, liberals have to dig up the ghost of Tim McVeigh.  They have one guy who was even a registered democrat!   That's as close as they come.
> 
> Kathy Boudin, a terrorist, gets out of prison as his hired as a professor by Colombia University, in a short time, there is a terrorist bombing in Boston.  Are these connected?    Harvard, in Boston, teaches radicalism right along with law and medicine.  There is much more of a chance that the Boston Marathon bombings was done by a leftist radical college student.



I don't know about that. But Rati put up a Wiki link that she thought would support her. Of course she was too stupid to read it first. On that list, 10 actual attacks were leftists, 3 by the right. The anthrax attacks were probably done by Muslims - so no affiliation.


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> Obama doesn't make the budget. Try harder to use these poor people as your tools, dicca.





Well, Obama certainly hasn't "made" a proper budget during his time as President.  I'll give you that one.

You do not get credit for understanding the President's role in preparing a budget to submit to Congress.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JimH52 said:


> I am trying to stay out of the Loony Tune Threads....but....When in God's Name did Iraq attack us?  I am sure the World is waiting for an answer.



The problem with you leftists is that you have no brain. You have a central cortex that can be programmed, but no actual cognitive ability. You're kind of like termites.

{In the aftermath of Operation Desert Fox in December 1998, Iraq announced it would no longer respect the no-fly zones and resumed its efforts in shooting down Allied aircraft. Saddam Hussein offered a $14,000 reward to anyone who could accomplish this task, but no manned aircraft were ever shot down by Iraq. Air strikes by British and American aircraft against Iraqi claimed anti-aircraft and military targets continued weekly over the next few years. In the early 2000s (decade), the U.S. developed a contingency plan, Operation Desert Badger for dealing with pilots shot down over Iraqi no-fly zones.}

Iraqi no-fly zones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Iraq fired on American forces daily.

You are so caught up in the fiction of the hate sites, that you have no grasp at all on reality.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Uncensored2008 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to stay out of the Loony Tune Threads....but....When in God's Name did Iraq attack us?  I am sure the World is waiting for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with you leftists is that you have no brain. You have a central cortex that can be programmed, but no actual cognitive ability. You're kind of like termites.
> 
> {In the aftermath of Operation Desert Fox in December 1998, Iraq announced it would no longer respect the no-fly zones and resumed its efforts in shooting down Allied aircraft. Saddam Hussein offered a $14,000 reward to anyone who could accomplish this task, but no manned aircraft were ever shot down by Iraq. Air strikes by British and American aircraft against Iraqi claimed anti-aircraft and military targets continued weekly over the next few years. In the early 2000s (decade), the U.S. developed a contingency plan, Operation Desert Badger for dealing with pilots shot down over Iraqi no-fly zones.}
> 
> Iraqi no-fly zones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Iraq fired on American forces daily.
> 
> You are so caught up in the fiction of the hate sites, that you have no grasp at all on reality.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wicked Jester

BallsBrunswick said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has that loser called ya' a fag yet?.......'cause he most definitely will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post proof of me ever calling someone on here a _fag_. Go ahead, I'll wait you silly lying piece of brain dead garbage.
Click to expand...

www.usmessageboard.com/politics/266190-ronald-reagan-prophet-11.html#post6463792

No difference, clown......And there's about 15 or so other examples of you equating fellow posters to fags.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Wicked Jester said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has that loser called ya' a fag yet?.......'cause he most definitely will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post proof of me ever calling someone on here a _fag_. Go ahead, I'll wait you silly lying piece of brain dead garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/266190-ronald-reagan-prophet-11.html#post6463792
> 
> No difference, clown......And there's about 15 or so other examples of you equating fellow posters to fags.
Click to expand...


Saying you suck cock is a lot different than calling you a fag. Sucking cock is a loving or submissive act and you clearly would shove any cock down your throat that your masters tell you to. And I just proved you lied you moron scumbag.


----------



## Wicked Jester

BallsBrunswick said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post proof of me ever calling someone on here a _fag_. Go ahead, I'll wait you silly lying piece of brain dead garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/266190-ronald-reagan-prophet-11.html#post6463792
> 
> No difference, clown......And there's about 15 or so other examples of you equating fellow posters to fags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying you suck cock is a lot different than calling you a fag. Sucking cock is a loving or submissive act and you clearly would shove any cock down your throat that your masters tell you to. And I just proved you lied you moron scumbag.
Click to expand...

Ya' got caught, Slapdick.....deal with it!


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> Quelle surprise.
> 
> Obama slashed the budget for domestic bombing prevention by 45% from the Bush years.
> 
> It's so much more important to shovel taxpayers dollars at Solyndras.
> 
> _Barack Obama's administration has cut the budget nearly in half for preventing domestic bombings, MailOnline can reveal.
> 
> Under President George W. Bush, the Department of Homeland Security had $20 million allocated for preventing the use of improvised explosive devices (IEDs) by terrorists working inside the United States. The current White House has cut that funding down to $11 million.
> 
> That assessment comes from Robert Liscouski, a former Homeland Security Assistant Secretary for Infrastructure Protection, in the wake of the Boston Marathon bombings on April 15 that killed three Americans and injured at least 173 others.
> 
> He told MailOnline that the Obama-era DHS is, on the whole, about as well-positioned as it was during the Bush administration to handle the aftermath of the April 15 bombings in Boston, 'but the Obama administration has continued to cut the budget for offices such as the Office for Bombing Prevention from $20 million started under Bush, to $11 million today.'..._
> 
> Obama administration has SLASHED budget for domestic bombing prevention by 45 per cent, says former Homeland Security Assistant Secretary | Mail Online



he has to pay for obamaphones and obamacare and aid to rebels to overthrow their governments, and his campaign to strip americans of their 2nd amendment rights somehow.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Wicked Jester said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com/politics/266190-ronald-reagan-prophet-11.html#post6463792
> 
> No difference, clown......And there's about 15 or so other examples of you equating fellow posters to fags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying you suck cock is a lot different than calling you a fag. Sucking cock is a loving or submissive act and you clearly would shove any cock down your throat that your masters tell you to. And I just proved you lied you moron scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya' got caught, Slapdick.....deal with it!
Click to expand...


See this is clearly the trouble with a lot of the ardent conservatives on here is they're just simply not that bright and don't understand how words or language work. This is probably one of those brain dead idiots who thinks the word domestic is synonymous with the word white. Just because you either metaphorically or literally suck cock and I just happened to notice and mention that fact, that has nothing to do with the word fag. But I don't expect someone with a double digit IQ to understand how words work.


----------



## LoudMcCloud

[ame=http://youtu.be/lbcn2dOAnxE]Alex Jones - There gonna stage stuff! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Circe

Katzndogz said:


> Kathy Boudin, a terrorist, gets out of prison as his hired as a professor by Colombia University, in a short time, there is a terrorist bombing in Boston.  Are these connected?    Harvard, in Boston, teaches radicalism right along with law and medicine.  There is much more of a chance that the Boston Marathon bombings was done by a leftist radical college student.




Kathy is 69 or 70 and never did anything violent with bombs herself, personally. So, no. Probably she didn't blow up the Boston Marathon. That's a young man's work.


----------



## Luissa

Uncensored2008 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back when the Boston Marathon bombing is back on topic. Have a great evening, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Luissa has some America hating to do - can't let the thread topic interfere with that!
Click to expand...


Huh? I am not even the one you brought up Iraq, and America hating? 
You are half retarded, aren't you?


----------



## Luissa

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those organizations have been active in the last 30 years.
> 
> And why did you list M19CO on your list 3 times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No White terrorists have been active since Tim McVeigh - 18 years ago. Yet this doesn't stop the left from repeatedly claiming that "whitey is about to bomb the gubmint."
> 
> Last known act of domestic terrorism - Christopher Dorner - a black man who did list SOME racial motivation for his acts, though the totally corrupt LAPD was the ultimate target. That was this year. But the hate sites keep spewing that "whitey is dangerous" and about to go on killing sprees.
Click to expand...


That's weird there is a white terrorist sitting in federal prison right now who planted a bomb here. Luckily it was found before it went off.


----------



## Circe

Circe said:


> Kathy is 69 or 70 and never did anything violent with bombs herself, personally. So, no. Probably she didn't blow up the Boston Marathon. That's a young man's work.





I said that above and then found this on Reuters just now, remember all the prosecutors out West being shot?  So I guess I am underestimating SOME women's tendency toward violence!


Woman confesses to killing Texas prosecutors

Arrest raises hopes of progress in killings of Texas prosecutors
Sun, Apr 14 2013

By Lisa Maria Garza

KAUFMAN, Texas | Wed Apr 17, 2013 2:19pm EDT

(Reuters) - The wife of a former Texas justice of the peace confessed to shooting dead two prosecutors and the wife of one of the officials earlier this year, and she has been charged with their murder, the Kaufman County Sheriff's Office said on Wednesday.

Kim Williams told investigators during an interview on Tuesday that she shot Kaufman County District Attorney Mike McLelland and his wife, Cynthia, and Assistant District Attorney Mark Hasse.

"Kim Williams confessed to her involvement in the scheme and course of conduct in the shooting deaths," said a warrant for her arrest released by the sheriff's office.

The two prosecutors were involved in the conviction of her husband, Eric Williams, who lost his position as justice of the peace in Kaufman County after he was found guilty of stealing computer monitors from a public building, according to law enforcement authorities in Kaufman county.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Circe said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy is 69 or 70 and never did anything violent with bombs herself, personally. So, no. Probably she didn't blow up the Boston Marathon. That's a young man's work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said that above and then found this on Reuters just now, remember all the prosecutors out West being shot?  So I guess I am underestimating SOME women's tendency toward violence!
> 
> 
> Woman confesses to killing Texas prosecutors
> 
> Arrest raises hopes of progress in killings of Texas prosecutors
> Sun, Apr 14 2013
> 
> By Lisa Maria Garza
> 
> KAUFMAN, Texas | Wed Apr 17, 2013 2:19pm EDT
> 
> (Reuters) - The wife of a former Texas justice of the peace confessed to shooting dead two prosecutors and the wife of one of the officials earlier this year, and she has been charged with their murder, the Kaufman County Sheriff's Office said on Wednesday.
> 
> Kim Williams told investigators during an interview on Tuesday that she shot Kaufman County District Attorney Mike McLelland and his wife, Cynthia, and Assistant District Attorney Mark Hasse.
> 
> "Kim Williams confessed to her involvement in the scheme and course of conduct in the shooting deaths," said a warrant for her arrest released by the sheriff's office.
> 
> The two prosecutors were involved in the conviction of her husband, Eric Williams, who lost his position as justice of the peace in Kaufman County after he was found guilty of stealing computer monitors from a public building, according to law enforcement authorities in Kaufman county.
Click to expand...

Yeah....where was Sara Jane Olson (Kathleen Soliah) when the bombings went down?


----------



## Circe

Wicked Jester said:


> Yeah....where was Sara Jane Olson (Kathleen Soliah) when the bombings went down?




Boy, that prosecutor thing was unexpected. Now that was a crime that everyone was convinced was a rightwing white prison gang!  But the person arrested was the wife of a guy who stole a few computers........

I guess it's a lesson in wait and see. The world is always wilder than we can imagine.


----------



## freedombecki

Former NYPD Bomb Squad Detective Kevin Berry explains why the bombs may not have been fully functional:

[ame=http://youtu.be/LhAQEFX_IYw]Boston Marathon 2013: Explaining the Explosions - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Pop23

freedombecki said:


> Former NYPD Bomb Squad Detective Kevin Berry explains why the bombs may not have been fully functional:
> 
> Boston Marathon 2013: Explaining the Explosions - YouTube​



That hole in the concrete is huge. That was done by a pressure cooker bomb? Amazing.

I am a bit confused about the white powdery substance. That would take at least a few large containers to carry it in. If it's part of the bomb, somebody would obviously see it put in place.

Excellent Video FB.

Oh, I loved the begining when the anchor had no clue that the third devise was not a bomb. Shows how up to date the media often is.


----------



## candycorn

freedombecki said:


> Former NYPD Bomb Squad Detective Kevin Berry explains why the bombs may not have been fully functional:
> 
> Boston Marathon 2013: Explaining the Explosions - YouTube​



Good video.  The white powder could also be fire retardant.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qPAH0NGqv0]Fire Extinguishers at Work Video - YouTube[/ame]  

Just throwing that out....the expert may be correct too.


----------



## candycorn

Pop23 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Former NYPD Bomb Squad Detective Kevin Berry explains why the bombs may not have been fully functional:
> 
> Boston Marathon 2013: Explaining the Explosions - YouTube​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hole in the concrete is huge. That was done by a pressure cooker bomb? Amazing.
> 
> I am a bit confused about the white powdery substance. That would take at least a few large containers to carry it in. If it's part of the bomb, somebody would obviously see it put in place.
> 
> Excellent Video FB.
> 
> Oh, I loved the begining when the anchor had no clue that the third devise was not a bomb. Shows how up to date the media often is.
Click to expand...


The hole didn't appear that large to me.


----------



## Pop23

candycorn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Former NYPD Bomb Squad Detective Kevin Berry explains why the bombs may not have been fully functional:
> 
> Boston Marathon 2013: Explaining the Explosions - YouTube​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hole in the concrete is huge. That was done by a pressure cooker bomb? Amazing.
> 
> I am a bit confused about the white powdery substance. That would take at least a few large containers to carry it in. If it's part of the bomb, somebody would obviously see it put in place.
> 
> Excellent Video FB.
> 
> Oh, I loved the begining when the anchor had no clue that the third devise was not a bomb. Shows how up to date the media often is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hole didn't appear that large to me.
Click to expand...


If you have ever run a jackhammer you would know that busting a hole, that size, in a city sidewalk takes a bit of effort. The size I guess is relative to my experience with one of those.


----------



## Pop23

candycorn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Former NYPD Bomb Squad Detective Kevin Berry explains why the bombs may not have been fully functional:
> 
> Boston Marathon 2013: Explaining the Explosions - YouTube​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good video.  The white powder could also be fire retardant.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qPAH0NGqv0]Fire Extinguishers at Work Video - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Just throwing that out....the expert may be correct too.
Click to expand...


That was my initial thought when I first saw the video. Maybe the expert was just guessing.


----------



## candycorn

Pop23 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That hole in the concrete is huge. That was done by a pressure cooker bomb? Amazing.
> 
> I am a bit confused about the white powdery substance. That would take at least a few large containers to carry it in. If it's part of the bomb, somebody would obviously see it put in place.
> 
> Excellent Video FB.
> 
> Oh, I loved the begining when the anchor had no clue that the third devise was not a bomb. Shows how up to date the media often is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole didn't appear that large to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have ever run a jackhammer you would know that busting a hole, that size, in a city sidewalk takes a bit of effort. The size I guess is relative to my experience with one of those.
Click to expand...


How big do you think the hole is?


----------



## Pop23

candycorn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hole didn't appear that large to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have ever run a jackhammer you would know that busting a hole, that size, in a city sidewalk takes a bit of effort. The size I guess is relative to my experience with one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How big do you think the hole is?
Click to expand...


Just looked at the video again, It blasted brick, not concrete, so my bad, much easier to move.

Hole looks to be roughly 2 feet, by 2 feet and 8 to 10" deep. 

The amazing think to me is that it took just a few seconds to create the hole.


----------



## candycorn

Pop23 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have ever run a jackhammer you would know that busting a hole, that size, in a city sidewalk takes a bit of effort. The size I guess is relative to my experience with one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big do you think the hole is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just looked at the video again, It blasted brick, not concrete, so my bad, much easier to move.
> 
> Hole looks to be roughly 2 feet, by 2 feet and 8 to 10" deep.
> 
> The amazing think to me is that it took just a few seconds to create the hole.
Click to expand...


FYI:

pre-blast:












Not sure if this is the blast nearest the finish line or not.  The hole isn't there in this picture...


----------



## Pop23

candycorn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How big do you think the hole is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked at the video again, It blasted brick, not concrete, so my bad, much easier to move.
> 
> Hole looks to be roughly 2 feet, by 2 feet and 8 to 10" deep.
> 
> The amazing think to me is that it took just a few seconds to create the hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FYI:
> 
> pre-blast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the blast nearest the finish line or not.  The hole isn't there in this picture...
Click to expand...


I was referencing FreedomBeckys video, showing a blue tub that was in the hole. Looked like one of those tubs used to carry mail. From that view it looked quite large


----------



## Katzndogz

Circe said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Boudin, a terrorist, gets out of prison as his hired as a professor by Colombia University, in a short time, there is a terrorist bombing in Boston.  Are these connected?    Harvard, in Boston, teaches radicalism right along with law and medicine.  There is much more of a chance that the Boston Marathon bombings was done by a leftist radical college student.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy is 69 or 70 and never did anything violent with bombs herself, personally. So, no. Probably she didn't blow up the Boston Marathon. That's a young man's work.
Click to expand...


She didn't bomb anything personally, which is why she spent 22 years in prison as a conspirator.   She doesn't have to blow up the Boston Marathon, just advise and encourage someone else to do it.


----------



## candycorn

Pop23 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked at the video again, It blasted brick, not concrete, so my bad, much easier to move.
> 
> Hole looks to be roughly 2 feet, by 2 feet and 8 to 10" deep.
> 
> The amazing think to me is that it took just a few seconds to create the hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI:
> 
> pre-blast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the blast nearest the finish line or not.  The hole isn't there in this picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referencing FreedomBeckys video, showing a blue tub that was in the hole. Looked like one of those tubs used to carry mail. From that view it looked quite large
Click to expand...


Yeah, I know...that hole that was in the video is not in the picture above which likely means:

1).  This may be the other blast site.  

        I don't think it is due to the amount of blood that is there.  And also the white  residue came after the fact.  

2).  The hole was made subsequently....maybe by evidence collection teams?


----------



## Pop23

candycorn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI:
> 
> pre-blast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the blast nearest the finish line or not.  The hole isn't there in this picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was referencing FreedomBeckys video, showing a blue tub that was in the hole. Looked like one of those tubs used to carry mail. From that view it looked quite large
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know...that hole that was in the video is not in the picture above which likely means:
> 
> 1).  This may be the other blast site.
> 
> I don't think it is due to the amount of blood that is there.  And also the white  residue came after the fact.
> 
> 2).  The hole was made subsequently....maybe by evidence collection teams?
Click to expand...


all valid points, although I can't believe they would create the hole so soon after. If looking for evidence I would think they would want to keep the area as is, maybe cover it for a time befor excavating it.

But then again, what the hell do I know.


----------



## Indofred

Indofred said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook Memorial Page Made BEFORE Boston Bombing - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell, this seems to be true.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/BostonBombing1542013?ref=nf
> 
> I'm way too tired to work out time zones at the moment.
> Can someone check and post the results, please.
Click to expand...


Just in case no one else has, I sent this to the FBI.
If the page was set up before the bombs, it may well help the police catch the bastards that did this.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Pop23 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Former NYPD Bomb Squad Detective Kevin Berry explains why the bombs may not have been fully functional:
> 
> Boston Marathon 2013: Explaining the Explosions - YouTube​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hole in the concrete is huge. That was done by a pressure cooker bomb? Amazing.
> 
> I am a bit confused about the white powdery substance. That would take at least a few large containers to carry it in. If it's part of the bomb, somebody would obviously see it put in place.
> 
> Excellent Video FB.
> 
> Oh, I loved the begining when the anchor had no clue that the third devise was not a bomb. Shows how up to date the media often is.
Click to expand...


The white powered substance seems to be broken glass to me but I'm no expert.


----------



## candycorn

Pop23 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referencing FreedomBeckys video, showing a blue tub that was in the hole. Looked like one of those tubs used to carry mail. From that view it looked quite large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know...that hole that was in the video is not in the picture above which likely means:
> 
> 1).  This may be the other blast site.
> 
> I don't think it is due to the amount of blood that is there.  And also the white  residue came after the fact.
> 
> 2).  The hole was made subsequently....maybe by evidence collection teams?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all valid points, although I can't believe they would create the hole so soon after. If looking for evidence I would think they would want to keep the area as is, maybe cover it for a time befor excavating it.
> 
> But then again, what the hell do I know.
Click to expand...


Could be anything....

I could see a scenario by which there was maybe something embedded in some of the bricks, they were removed and sent somewhere for analysis.  The blue item in the video may be covering the excavated area to preserve it as sterile as possible...

Again, could be anything--or even the 2nd blast scene...the fence looks like it may be different in front of the Lens Crafter's neighbor.


----------



## candycorn

Indofred said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook Memorial Page Made BEFORE Boston Bombing - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell, this seems to be true.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/BostonBombing1542013?ref=nf
> 
> I'm way too tired to work out time zones at the moment.
> Can someone check and post the results, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just in case no one else has, I sent this to the FBI.
> If the page was set up before the bombs, it may well help the police catch the bastards that did this.
Click to expand...


I did a check in at one place today on my tablet...it didn't "take".  When I got back to my gym where there is strong WIFI, I checked in there.  Both check-ins were done at the same time.  FB can glitch from time to time.  

Didn't hurt to send it in though.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Indofred said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook Memorial Page Made BEFORE Boston Bombing - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell, this seems to be true.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/BostonBombing1542013?ref=nf
> 
> I'm way too tired to work out time zones at the moment.
> Can someone check and post the results, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just in case no one else has, I sent this to the FBI.
> If the page was set up before the bombs, it may well help the police catch the bastards that did this.
Click to expand...


I actually saw this page when had something like 27 likes at the time if I recall correctly. People were all over it the day of the bombings. It was explained he had renamed the page he had set up for a different purpose and then the bombings happened and the name was changed to reflect support for Boston.


----------



## Againsheila

Indofred said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook Memorial Page Made BEFORE Boston Bombing - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell, this seems to be true.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/BostonBombing1542013?ref=nf
> 
> I'm way too tired to work out time zones at the moment.
> Can someone check and post the results, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just in case no one else has, I sent this to the FBI.
> If the page was set up before the bombs, it may well help the police catch the bastards that did this.
Click to expand...


Apparently the page was set up by CNN.


----------



## Politico

Oh lord here come the copnspiracies.


----------



## SFC Ollie

candycorn said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell, this seems to be true.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/BostonBombing1542013?ref=nf
> 
> I'm way too tired to work out time zones at the moment.
> Can someone check and post the results, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case no one else has, I sent this to the FBI.
> If the page was set up before the bombs, it may well help the police catch the bastards that did this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did a check in at one place today on my tablet...it didn't "take".  When I got back to my gym where there is strong WIFI, I checked in there.  Both check-ins were done at the same time.  FB can glitch from time to time.
> 
> Didn't hurt to send it in though.
Click to expand...


You guys do know that you can make a face book page today and change it's name next week........I hope.......


----------



## Indofred

Politico said:


> Oh lord here come the copnspiracies.



I hear the CNN thing but no one has actually proven so.
Yes, it is very probably nothing but a name change but it should be checked out properly.

Checking a possible connection isn't a tin foil hat job.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Authorities are looking for 2 people based upon videos......


----------



## Indofred

SFC Ollie said:


> Authorities are looking for 2 people based upon videos......



Let's hope the cops have it right and they get the sods in short order.


----------



## daws101

Galnuc said:


> Analysis: the Boston Marathon Attack - YouTube
> 
> A lot of good points made, worth a watch if you have time.


so lex luthor  was behind the attack?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Circe said:


> Kathy is 69 or 70 and never did anything violent with bombs herself, personally. So, no. Probably she didn't blow up the Boston Marathon. That's a young man's work.



She was always management anyway. She would be giving orders, not setting the bombs herself.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luissa said:


> Huh? I am not even the one you brought up Iraq, and America hating?
> You are half retarded, aren't you?



Is that your way of saying that I'm twice as smart as you?


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to stay out of the Loony Tune Threads....but....When in God's Name did Iraq attack us?  I am sure the World is waiting for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with you leftists is that you have no brain. You have a central cortex that can be programmed, but no actual cognitive ability. You're kind of like termites.
> 
> {In the aftermath of Operation Desert Fox in December 1998, Iraq announced it would no longer respect the no-fly zones and resumed its efforts in shooting down Allied aircraft. Saddam Hussein offered a $14,000 reward to anyone who could accomplish this task, but no manned aircraft were ever shot down by Iraq. Air strikes by British and American aircraft against Iraqi claimed anti-aircraft and military targets continued weekly over the next few years. In the early 2000s (decade), the U.S. developed a contingency plan, Operation Desert Badger for dealing with pilots shot down over Iraqi no-fly zones.}
> 
> Iraqi no-fly zones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Iraq fired on American forces daily.
> 
> You are so caught up in the fiction of the hate sites, that you have no grasp at all on reality.
Click to expand...

How many American civilians did Iraq "fire on?"

"Saddam's government gave high civilian casualty figures in order to draw support from Islamic countries.[citation needed] The Iraqi government claimed that 2,300 civilians died during the air campaign.[citation needed] According to the Project on Defense Alternatives study, 3,664 Iraqi civilians, and between 20,000 and 26,000 military personnel, were killed in the conflict, while 75,000 Iraqi soldiers were wounded"

Gulf War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Politico

What does Iraq have to do with anything?


----------



## FireFly

*Official FBI Bombings Suspects*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M80DXI932OE"]Official FBI Bombings Suspects[/ame]


----------



## MikeK

Politico said:


> What does Iraq have to do with anything?


Because no motive for the Boston bombing has as yet been established it is perfectly reasonable for the authorities, and for everyone else, to speculate about who might be sufficiently antagonized to do something like that.  

My speculation is based on thoughts that passed through my mind while watching the Bush Administration's bombing of Baghdad -- which was done in your name and mine:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NktsxucDvNI]? Shock and Awe the initial bombing of baghdad ? - YouTube[/ame]

This was not a fireworks display.  It was the malicious destruction of a highly civilized and sophisticated modern city which was home to millions of innocent civilians, including women, children, and little tots, none of whom did a thing to us or wished us any harm.  Without any declaration of war, or any legitimate justification, many hundreds, possibly thousands, of these innocents were crushed and/or burned to death, or maimed, or injured, some while in their cribs.  

As I watched this happening all I could think of is how wrong it was, and whether the Bush gang would be held to account for it.  I recall thinking there will be a price to pay for the unlawful, horrendously immoral, unprovoked military aggression.  

So when I heard about the Boston bombing the bombing of Baghdad came to mind.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> How many American civilians did Iraq "fire on?"



How many angels can dance on the head of a pin?



> "Saddam's government gave high civilian casualty figures in order to draw support from Islamic countries.[citation needed] The Iraqi government claimed that 2,300 civilians died during the air campaign.[citation needed] According to the Project on Defense Alternatives study, 3,664 Iraqi civilians, and between 20,000 and 26,000 military personnel, were killed in the conflict, while 75,000 Iraqi soldiers were wounded"
> 
> Gulf War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The fact remains that Saddam DID attack the USA - constantly.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Politico said:


> What does Iraq have to do with anything?



The fucknuts need some way to blame this on BOOOOOOOSSSSHHHHH.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many American civilians did Iraq "fire on?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many angels can dance on the head of a pin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Saddam's government gave high civilian casualty figures in order to draw support from Islamic countries.[citation needed] The Iraqi government claimed that 2,300 civilians died during the air campaign.[citation needed] According to the Project on Defense Alternatives study, 3,664 Iraqi civilians, and between 20,000 and 26,000 military personnel, were killed in the conflict, while 75,000 Iraqi soldiers were wounded"
> 
> Gulf War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact remains that Saddam DID attack the USA - constantly.
Click to expand...

Saddam didn't attack the electrical grid of DC, did he?
Are you in agreement with your heroine Madeline that killing 500,000 Iraqi children was "worth it?"


----------



## Politico

And with a single press conference 90 pages of conjecture have been relegated to comedy history.


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Saddam didn't attack the electrical grid of DC, did he?



Ah, the red herring logical fallacy.



> Are you in agreement with your heroine Madeline that killing 500,000 Iraqi children was "worth it?"



No doubt BOOOOOOSSSHHHH smothered each and every one of them with a pillow....

Only the left could claim that in a country of 30 million, the USA could kill 500,00 children. Such is the contempt the left has for fact, or even rationality.


----------



## georgephillip

MikeK said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does Iraq have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Because no motive for the Boston bombing has as yet been established it is perfectly reasonable for the authorities, and for everyone else, to speculate about who might be sufficiently antagonized to do something like that.
> 
> My speculation is based on thoughts that passed through my mind while watching the Bush Administration's bombing of Baghdad -- which was done in your name and mine:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NktsxucDvNI]? Shock and Awe the initial bombing of baghdad ? - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> This was not a fireworks display.  It was the malicious destruction of a highly civilized and sophisticated modern city which was home to millions of innocent civilians, including women, children, and little tots, none of whom did a thing to us or wished us any harm.  Without any declaration of war, or any legitimate justification, many hundreds, possibly thousands, of these innocents were crushed and/or burned to death, or maimed, or injured, some while in their cribs.
> 
> As I watched this happening all I could think of is how wrong it was, and whether the Bush gang would be held to account for it.  I recall thinking there will be a price to pay for the unlawful, horrendously immoral, unprovoked military aggression.
> 
> So when I heard about the Boston bombing the bombing of Baghdad came to mind.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
Click to expand...

My thoughts go back to '91 when the telegenic, yet tearful, RICH young Kuwaiti told us how Saddam had babies bayoneted in Kuwaiti hospitals. (not unlike the Huns in Belgium during WWI propaganda blitz). Years later I read Ramsey Clark's eyewitness account of what happened in Baghdad hospitals during the US air strikes on Iraq's electrical grid at that time. 

Clark was in a hospital basement filled with incubators holding Iraqi infants; US bombs knocked out the electricity city wide and all the true innocents in the incubators perished in front of their mothers' eyes. Then, after Clinton's murderous sanctions, came the twin chicken-shits, Dick and Dubya. Considering the millions of Muslim civilians murdered, maimed, displaced, and incarcerated by the US over the past twenty years, I'm in awe of Muslim charity and forgiveness.


----------



## Uncensored2008

These bombers, are they Arab? They could as easily be Mexicans. It's pretty hard to tell.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam didn't attack the electrical grid of DC, did he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the red herring logical fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in agreement with your heroine Madeline that killing 500,000 Iraqi children was "worth it?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt BOOOOOOSSSHHHH smothered each and every one of them with a pillow....
> 
> Only the left could claim that in a country of 30 million, the USA could kill 500,00 children. Such is the contempt the left has for fact, or even rationality.
Click to expand...

Did you fail to notice how reluctant Bush and Cheney are to getting close to any actual killing?

"April 30, 1998: UNICIF reports: 'The increase in mortality reported in public hospitals for children under five years of age (an excess of some *40,000 deaths* yearly compared with 1989) is mainly due to diarrhea, pneumonia and malnutrition. 

"In those over five years of age, the increase (an excess of some 50,000 deaths yearly compared with 1989) is associated with heart disease, hypertension, diabetes, cancer, liver or kidney diseases.&#8221; www2.unicef.org/pub/iraqsa."

Guess it's not too likely any of those 40,000 dead children *per year* came from THE BOOOOOSH family.

Autopsy Of A Disaster: The U.S. Sanctions Policy On Iraq | Accuracy.Org


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> These bombers, are they Arab? They could as easily be Mexicans. It's pretty hard to tell.


Mexico's next...after the corporate rich and their governmental tools crash the global economy, and the Pentagon can't borrow enough money to kill Muslims on the opposite side of the planet.


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These bombers, are they Arab? They could as easily be Mexicans. It's pretty hard to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico's next...after the corporate rich and their governmental tools crash the global economy, and the Pentagon can't borrow enough money to kill Muslims on the opposite side of the planet.
Click to expand...


George, you do realize that you're in need of help, don't you?


----------



## Luissa

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who built the bomb here copied middle eastern bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? So you know who built it then?
> 
> Or are you just lying for your party? Obama Akbar.
Click to expand...


The bomb here, as in where I live, the man is in federal prison.


----------



## Luissa

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? I am not even the one you brought up Iraq, and America hating?
> You are half retarded, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your way of saying that I'm twice as smart as you?
Click to expand...


Realized she was off topic long before I showed up, I see. 
What about the America hating? 
Or is that your goto comeback?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luissa said:


> Realized she was off topic long before I showed up, I see.
> What about the America hating?
> Or is that your goto comeback?



Hey, you claimed I was "half-retarded," thus I must be twice as smart as you; by your own admission.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Cowards Billboard Lights Up Boston Skyline in Wake of Blasts








?Cowards? Billboard Lights Up Boston Skyline in Wake of Blasts - ABC News


----------



## Cowman

That must perplex the drivers on that freeway.


----------



## Pop23

CaféAuLait;7112007 said:
			
		

> Cowards Billboard Lights Up Boston Skyline in Wake of Blasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?Cowards? Billboard Lights Up Boston Skyline in Wake of Blasts - ABC News



Right on!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Cowman said:


> That must perplex the drivers on that freeway.



The sign goes back and forth from Cowards to Pray for Boston.


----------



## daws101

CaféAuLait;7112144 said:
			
		

> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That must perplex the drivers on that freeway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sign goes back and forth from Cowards to Pray for Boston.
Click to expand...

that could be read as "cowards pray for Boston" lets hope not.


----------



## georgephillip

"In sync with media outlets across the country, the New York Times put a chilling headline on Wednesdays front page: 'Boston Bombs Were Loaded to Maim, Officials Say.' 

"The story reported that nails and ball bearings were stuffed into pressure cookers, 'rigged to shoot sharp bits of shrapnel into anyone within reach of their blast.'

"Much less crude and weighing in at 1,000 pounds, CBU-87/B warheads were in the category of 'combined effects munitions' when put to use 14 years ago by a bomber named Uncle Sam. 

"The U.S. media coverage was brief and fleeting.

"One Friday, at noontime, U.S.-led NATO forces dropped cluster bombs on the city of Nis, in the vicinity of a vegetable market. 'The bombs struck next to the hospital complex and near the market, bringing death and destruction, peppering the streets of Serbias third-largest city with shrapnel,' a dispatch in the San Francisco Chronicle reported on May 8, 1999.

"And: 'In a street leading from the market, dismembered bodies were strewn among carrots and other vegetables in pools of blood. 

"A dead woman, her body covered with a sheet, was still clutching a shopping bag filled with carrots.'

Cluster Bombs Come Home » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## SFC Ollie

georgephillip said:


> "In sync with media outlets across the country, the New York Times put a chilling headline on Wednesday&#8217;s front page: 'Boston Bombs Were Loaded to Maim, Officials Say.'
> 
> "The story reported that nails and ball bearings were stuffed into pressure cookers, 'rigged to shoot sharp bits of shrapnel into anyone within reach of their blast.'
> 
> "Much less crude and weighing in at 1,000 pounds, CBU-87/B warheads were in the category of 'combined effects munitions' when put to use 14 years ago by a bomber named Uncle Sam.
> 
> "The U.S. media coverage was brief and fleeting.
> 
> "One Friday, at noontime, U.S.-led NATO forces dropped cluster bombs on the city of Nis, in the vicinity of a vegetable market. 'The bombs struck next to the hospital complex and near the market, bringing death and destruction, peppering the streets of Serbia&#8217;s third-largest city with shrapnel,' a dispatch in the San Francisco Chronicle reported on May 8, 1999.
> 
> "And: 'In a street leading from the market, dismembered bodies were strewn among carrots and other vegetables in pools of blood.
> 
> "A dead woman, her body covered with a sheet, was still clutching a shopping bag filled with carrots.'&#8221;
> 
> Cluster Bombs Come Home » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names



Yeah OK George, we got it, you hate America. So get the fuck out then. Iraq probably has zero to do with this bombing in Boston.


----------



## Unkotare

Galnuc said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That must perplex the drivers on that freeway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, cause everyone in Boston is so fucking brave? .
Click to expand...




Yes, as a matter of fact, motherfucker. Drop on by and ask. You'll find out we have great hospitals here.


----------



## georgephillip

SFC Ollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In sync with media outlets across the country, the New York Times put a chilling headline on Wednesday&#8217;s front page: 'Boston Bombs Were Loaded to Maim, Officials Say.'
> 
> "The story reported that nails and ball bearings were stuffed into pressure cookers, 'rigged to shoot sharp bits of shrapnel into anyone within reach of their blast.'
> 
> "Much less crude and weighing in at 1,000 pounds, CBU-87/B warheads were in the category of 'combined effects munitions' when put to use 14 years ago by a bomber named Uncle Sam.
> 
> "The U.S. media coverage was brief and fleeting.
> 
> "One Friday, at noontime, U.S.-led NATO forces dropped cluster bombs on the city of Nis, in the vicinity of a vegetable market. 'The bombs struck next to the hospital complex and near the market, bringing death and destruction, peppering the streets of Serbia&#8217;s third-largest city with shrapnel,' a dispatch in the San Francisco Chronicle reported on May 8, 1999.
> 
> "And: 'In a street leading from the market, dismembered bodies were strewn among carrots and other vegetables in pools of blood.
> 
> "A dead woman, her body covered with a sheet, was still clutching a shopping bag filled with carrots.'&#8221;
> 
> Cluster Bombs Come Home » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah OK George, we got it, you hate America. So get the fuck out then. Iraq probably has zero to do with this bombing in Boston.
Click to expand...

*Yugoslavia, Ollie, not Iraq:*
(It is getting hard to keep track)

"An unusually diligent reporter, Paul Watson of the Los Angeles Times, reported from Pristina, Yugoslavia: 'During five weeks of airstrikes, witnesses here say, NATO warplanes have dropped cluster bombs that scatter smaller munitions over wide areas. 

"'In military jargon, the smaller munitions are bomblets. Dr. Rade Grbic, a surgeon and director of Pristina&#8217;s main hospital, sees proof every day that the almost benign term bomblet masks a tragic impact. Grbic, who saved the lives of two ethnic Albanian boys wounded while other boys played with a cluster bomb found Saturday, said he had never done so many amputations.'&#8221;

In miltary jargon, killing someone else's child is called collateral damage.

Cluster Bombs Come Home » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## SFC Ollie

Yes george and a few posts ago it was Iraq. So in your eyes we deserve to have our 8 year old children killed by a bomb.

Fuck you.

And when you respond as the asshole you are shaping up to be, expect more negs......


----------



## BallsBrunswick

georgephillip said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In sync with media outlets across the country, the New York Times put a chilling headline on Wednesdays front page: 'Boston Bombs Were Loaded to Maim, Officials Say.'
> 
> "The story reported that nails and ball bearings were stuffed into pressure cookers, 'rigged to shoot sharp bits of shrapnel into anyone within reach of their blast.'
> 
> "Much less crude and weighing in at 1,000 pounds, CBU-87/B warheads were in the category of 'combined effects munitions' when put to use 14 years ago by a bomber named Uncle Sam.
> 
> "The U.S. media coverage was brief and fleeting.
> 
> "One Friday, at noontime, U.S.-led NATO forces dropped cluster bombs on the city of Nis, in the vicinity of a vegetable market. 'The bombs struck next to the hospital complex and near the market, bringing death and destruction, peppering the streets of Serbias third-largest city with shrapnel,' a dispatch in the San Francisco Chronicle reported on May 8, 1999.
> 
> "And: 'In a street leading from the market, dismembered bodies were strewn among carrots and other vegetables in pools of blood.
> 
> "A dead woman, her body covered with a sheet, was still clutching a shopping bag filled with carrots.'
> 
> Cluster Bombs Come Home » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah OK George, we got it, you hate America. So get the fuck out then. Iraq probably has zero to do with this bombing in Boston.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yugoslavia, Ollie, not Iraq:*
> (It is getting hard to keep track)
> 
> "An unusually diligent reporter, Paul Watson of the Los Angeles Times, reported from Pristina, Yugoslavia: 'During five weeks of airstrikes, witnesses here say, NATO warplanes have dropped cluster bombs that scatter smaller munitions over wide areas.
> 
> "'In military jargon, the smaller munitions are bomblets. Dr. Rade Grbic, a surgeon and director of Pristinas main hospital, sees proof every day that the almost benign term bomblet masks a tragic impact. Grbic, who saved the lives of two ethnic Albanian boys wounded while other boys played with a cluster bomb found Saturday, said he had never done so many amputations.'
> 
> In miltary jargon, killing someone else's child is called collateral damage.
> 
> Cluster Bombs Come Home » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
Click to expand...


Who gives a fuck about this in relation to the Boston Bombings?


----------



## georgephillip

SFC Ollie said:


> Yes george and a few posts ago it was Iraq. So in your eyes we deserve to have our 8 year old children killed by a bomb.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> And when you respond as the asshole you are shaping up to be, expect more negs......


What part of killing children do you endorse?


----------



## georgephillip

BallsBrunswick said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah OK George, we got it, you hate America. So get the fuck out then. Iraq probably has zero to do with this bombing in Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yugoslavia, Ollie, not Iraq:*
> (It is getting hard to keep track)
> 
> "An unusually diligent reporter, Paul Watson of the Los Angeles Times, reported from Pristina, Yugoslavia: 'During five weeks of airstrikes, witnesses here say, NATO warplanes have dropped cluster bombs that scatter smaller munitions over wide areas.
> 
> "'In military jargon, the smaller munitions are bomblets. Dr. Rade Grbic, a surgeon and director of Pristina&#8217;s main hospital, sees proof every day that the almost benign term bomblet masks a tragic impact. Grbic, who saved the lives of two ethnic Albanian boys wounded while other boys played with a cluster bomb found Saturday, said he had never done so many amputations.'&#8221;
> 
> In miltary jargon, killing someone else's child is called collateral damage.
> 
> Cluster Bombs Come Home » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck about this in relation to the Boston Bombings?
Click to expand...

You don't get the connection between sowing cluster bombs in Yugoslavia, Afghanistan, and Iraq and what happened in Boston?

"After the bombings that killed and maimed so horribly at the Boston Marathon, our country&#8217;s politics and mass media are awash in heartfelt compassion &#8212; and reflexive 'doublethink,' which George Orwell described as *willingness 'to forget any fact that has become inconvenient.'*&#8221;

http://www.counterpunch.org/2013/04/18/cluster-bombs-come-home/


----------



## Pop23

georgephillip said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes george and a few posts ago it was Iraq. So in your eyes we deserve to have our 8 year old children killed by a bomb.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> And when you respond as the asshole you are shaping up to be, expect more negs......
> 
> 
> 
> What part of killing children do you endorse?
Click to expand...


Was this before or after we told the ass that ran the country to lay down his arms and leave.

A bit of perspective is always required.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

georgephillip said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yugoslavia, Ollie, not Iraq:*
> (It is getting hard to keep track)
> 
> "An unusually diligent reporter, Paul Watson of the Los Angeles Times, reported from Pristina, Yugoslavia: 'During five weeks of airstrikes, witnesses here say, NATO warplanes have dropped cluster bombs that scatter smaller munitions over wide areas.
> 
> "'In military jargon, the smaller munitions are bomblets. Dr. Rade Grbic, a surgeon and director of Pristinas main hospital, sees proof every day that the almost benign term bomblet masks a tragic impact. Grbic, who saved the lives of two ethnic Albanian boys wounded while other boys played with a cluster bomb found Saturday, said he had never done so many amputations.'
> 
> In miltary jargon, killing someone else's child is called collateral damage.
> 
> Cluster Bombs Come Home » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck about this in relation to the Boston Bombings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get the connection between sowing cluster bombs in Yugoslavia, Afghanistan, and Iraq and what happened in Boston?
> 
> "After the bombings that killed and maimed so horribly at the Boston Marathon, our countrys politics and mass media are awash in heartfelt compassion  and reflexive 'doublethink,' which George Orwell described as *willingness 'to forget any fact that has become inconvenient.'*
> 
> Cluster Bombs Come Home » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
Click to expand...


Oh it's one of these wannabe intellectuals. I don't agree with Ollie on much, but I'll be joining him in wishing you to go fuck yourself.


----------



## georgephillip

Pop23 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes george and a few posts ago it was Iraq. So in your eyes we deserve to have our 8 year old children killed by a bomb.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> And when you respond as the asshole you are shaping up to be, expect more negs......
> 
> 
> 
> What part of killing children do you endorse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was this before or after we told the ass that ran the country to lay down his arms and leave.
> 
> A bit of perspective is always required.
Click to expand...

I agree.
Do you happen to remember where the ass got some of his weapons from?


----------



## Pop23

georgephillip said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes george and a few posts ago it was Iraq. So in your eyes we deserve to have our 8 year old children killed by a bomb.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> And when you respond as the asshole you are shaping up to be, expect more negs......
> 
> 
> 
> What part of killing children do you endorse?
Click to expand...


What part of..........that country was run by a suicidal freaking maniac that could have stopped it all by simply giving himself up and saving the children, DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND.


----------



## georgephillip

BallsBrunswick said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck about this in relation to the Boston Bombings?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get the connection between sowing cluster bombs in Yugoslavia, Afghanistan, and Iraq and what happened in Boston?
> 
> "After the bombings that killed and maimed so horribly at the Boston Marathon, our countrys politics and mass media are awash in heartfelt compassion  and reflexive 'doublethink,' which George Orwell described as *willingness 'to forget any fact that has become inconvenient.'*
> 
> Cluster Bombs Come Home » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it's one of these wannabe intellectuals. I don't agree with Ollie on much, but I'll be joining him in wishing you to go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...

It doesn't require a Ph.D to know maiming and killing children for money and market share is a cowardly endeavor.


----------



## Pop23

georgephillip said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of killing children do you endorse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was this before or after we told the ass that ran the country to lay down his arms and leave.
> 
> A bit of perspective is always required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
> Do you happen to remember where the ass got some of his weapons from?
Click to expand...


George, when you try to make a suicidal coward into somekind of reasonable person, it reflects badly on yourself....


----------



## georgephillip

Pop23 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes george and a few posts ago it was Iraq. So in your eyes we deserve to have our 8 year old children killed by a bomb.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> And when you respond as the asshole you are shaping up to be, expect more negs......
> 
> 
> 
> What part of killing children do you endorse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of..........that country was run by a suicidal freaking maniac that could have stopped it all by simply giving himself up and saving the children, DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND.
Click to expand...

Giving himself up to the greatest purveyor of violence on the planet?
Saddam was a creature of the CIA and a mass murderer but even he didn't visit the level of destruction on his country that the US did in Iraq and several other places I could name.


----------



## georgephillip

Pop23 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was this before or after we told the ass that ran the country to lay down his arms and leave.
> 
> A bit of perspective is always required.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> Do you happen to remember where the ass got some of his weapons from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George, when you try to make a suicidal coward into somekind of reasonable person, it reflects badly on yourself....
Click to expand...

Are you confusing Saddam with the Gipper or Dubya?
Why did Reagan help Saddam gas the Kurds and Iranians?


----------



## Pop23

georgephillip said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of killing children do you endorse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of..........that country was run by a suicidal freaking maniac that could have stopped it all by simply giving himself up and saving the children, DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Giving himself up to the greatest purveyor of violence on the planet?
> Saddam was a creature of the CIA and a mass murderer but even he didn't visit the level of destruction on his country that the US did in Iraq and several other places I could name.
Click to expand...


George, George, George....

He could have gave up and saved all those children YOU were just moaning about.

Faced with an overwhelming force, one that KICkED his cowardly ASS just a few years earlier, an HONERABLE MAN would have put a gun to his freaking head or surrendered to save his people.

HE chose not too.

Is there really any more to talk about? Really?


----------



## SFC Ollie

georgephillip said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes george and a few posts ago it was Iraq. So in your eyes we deserve to have our 8 year old children killed by a bomb.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> And when you respond as the asshole you are shaping up to be, expect more negs......
> 
> 
> 
> What part of killing children do you endorse?
Click to expand...


You are a real shit for brains aren't you? I don't give a rats ass what you think we have done 10 years ago or even 200 years ago. Those people in Boston didn't deserve it. You might, but they didn't.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Pop23 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes george and a few posts ago it was Iraq. So in your eyes we deserve to have our 8 year old children killed by a bomb.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> And when you respond as the asshole you are shaping up to be, expect more negs......
> 
> 
> 
> What part of killing children do you endorse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of..........that country was run by a suicidal freaking maniac that could have stopped it all by simply giving himself up and saving the children, DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND.
Click to expand...


Not only that but the food and medicine that was allowed in never made it to the people who needed it the most. I wonder why?


----------



## BallsBrunswick

SFC Ollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes george and a few posts ago it was Iraq. So in your eyes we deserve to have our 8 year old children killed by a bomb.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> And when you respond as the asshole you are shaping up to be, expect more negs......
> 
> 
> 
> What part of killing children do you endorse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those people in Boston didn't deserve it.
Click to expand...


This is the main point. Irregardless of everything a lot of our innocent countrymen were killed for no reason other than they were in the wrong place and the wrong time. I agree with your sentiments about a lot of this country's activities being disgusting and needing to be stopped. However those sentiments have nothing to do with the innocent people who had their lives destroyed and it's the wrong place and time to bring it up. It's also stupid to somehow think that could be a justification for the bombings.


----------



## Unkotare

Galnuc said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, cause everyone in Boston is so fucking brave? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as a matter of fact, motherfucker. Drop on by and ask. You'll find out we have great hospitals here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I go to Boston quite a bit, have a lot of family there. Most people there are fucking sheep, just like everywhere else.
Click to expand...


Next time you go, stop by a Bruins game, shoot your measly mouth off like this, and then remind your dentist that he owes me one, pussy.


----------



## Pop23

BallsBrunswick said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of killing children do you endorse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those people in Boston didn't deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the main point. Irregardless of everything a lot of our innocent countrymen were killed for no reason other than they were in the wrong place and the wrong time. I agree with your sentiments about a lot of this country's activities being disgusting and needing to be stopped. However those sentiments have nothing to do with the innocent people who had their lives destroyed and it's the wrong place and time to bring it up. It's also stupid to somehow think that could be a justification for the bombings.
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^^^^^^ post of the day!^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Pop23

Sacramento vs. Boston. I'll take Boston twelve out of ten times.....

Lol


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Galnuc said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go to Boston quite a bit, have a lot of family there. Most people there are fucking sheep, just like everywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time you go, stop by a Bruins game, shoot your measly mouth off like this, and then remind your dentist that he owes me one, pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck you, I like the Kings.
Click to expand...


...Oh... there's your problem.


----------



## Pop23

Galnuc said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sacramento vs. Boston. I'll take Boston twelve out of ten times.....
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong sport. Kings won Stanley Cup niggas
Click to expand...


Who's talking sports sunshine.


----------



## Pop23

That's cool, like UCLA....but that's about it


----------



## FireFly

They used remote control car controller, remote & battery as trigger. Not cell phone or timer.


----------



## MikeK

BallsBrunswick said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of killing children do you endorse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those people in Boston didn't deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the main point. Irregardless of everything a lot of our innocent countrymen were killed for no reason other than they were in the wrong place and the wrong time. I agree with your sentiments about a lot of this country's activities being disgusting and needing to be stopped. However those sentiments have nothing to do with the innocent people who had their lives destroyed and it's the wrong place and time to bring it up. It's also stupid to somehow think that could be a justification for the bombings.
Click to expand...

George Philip neither said nor implied the Boston bombing was justification for the illegal and immoral bombing of Iraq.  What he and I are saying is it very well might be the _provocation_ for it.  Provocation is quite a different thing from justification.


----------



## Circe

MikeK said:


> What he and I are saying is it very well might be the _provocation_ for it.  Provocation is quite a different thing from justification.



No, it isn't. You are justifying the bombing by saying we provoked it in Iraq.

There is no reason at all to suppose these guys have anything to do with Iraq or anything political. They are probably just crazies doing some thrill killing, trying to get a high kill count and compete with all the other thrill killers. It's an epidemic.

There are so many homocidal maniacs acting out in America today that it's a stretch to say it could be political or terrorism: the commonest thing is simply another pyscho mass murder incident.


----------



## FireFly




----------



## LoudMcCloud

[ame=http://youtu.be/gl9TkIg7zJ0]Alex Jones - Revolution Rant - Boston Marathon "Suspect" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MikeK

Politico said:


> What does Iraq have to do with anything?


At this time, nothing factual.  This is a speculative discussion.  

Think of it this way:  If someone tossed a pipe bomb through your window and killed your family, in contemplating who might have done it wouldn't the factor of _why_ it was done cross your mind?  Wouldn't you wonder what you ever did to deserve something like that?

If in contemplating the matter of provocation it occurs to you that you once bombed someone's home and killed his kids -- and he knew who did it, wouldn't that individual's name rank high on your list of suspects?


Does that answer your question more substantively?


----------



## FireFly

Bombers are Palestinian / Arabic. They used Expensive Remote Control Toys & Expensive Golf / Polo Hats.

*Bomber #1 Hat*





*Bomber #2 Hat*


----------



## AceRothstein

All kinds of craziness going down in the Boston burbs right now.


----------



## eots

Unkotare said:


> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as a matter of fact, motherfucker. Drop on by and ask. You'll find out we have great hospitals here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go to Boston quite a bit, have a lot of family there. Most people there are fucking sheep, just like everywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next time you go, stop by a Bruins game, shoot your measly mouth off like this, and then remind your dentist that he owes me one, pussy.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4M-CT9TVboo]The Internet Tough Guy Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BallsBrunswick

AceRothstein said:


> All kinds of craziness going down in the Boston burbs right now.



Apparently they chased down the suspects to which the suspects fired back with automatic rifles and grenades??? I'm having trouble tracking down details.


----------



## jon_berzerk

BallsBrunswick said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> All kinds of craziness going down in the Boston burbs right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they chased down the suspects to which the suspects fired back with automatic rifles and grenades??? I'm having trouble tracking down details.
Click to expand...


that is what i just heard 

supposedly reports from the media ( we know how accurate that has been) 

one is in the hospital


----------



## jon_berzerk

eots said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go to Boston quite a bit, have a lot of family there. Most people there are fucking sheep, just like everywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time you go, stop by a Bruins game, shoot your measly mouth off like this, and then remind your dentist that he owes me one, pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4M-CT9TVboo]The Internet Tough Guy Song - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


--LOL

thanks for sharing the youtube


----------



## BallsBrunswick

TV Feed
7News Live Streaming Video


----------



## CaféAuLait

BallsBrunswick said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> All kinds of craziness going down in the Boston burbs right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they chased down the suspects to which the suspects fired back with automatic rifles and grenades??? I'm having trouble tracking down details.
Click to expand...


What have I missed, does this have anything to do with the death of the guard at MIT? Or with the bombing? Damn cable is acting up!


----------



## FireFly

CNN field reporter says MIT shooters resemble the bombers. He heard on scanner was positive ID. Nothing confirmed yet. They made suspect strip naked before they were told to walk towards them. Bomb or grenade had gone off. Officer shot & killed.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

More bombs are going off as I type this.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Apparently these explosions are under control and the bomb squad is in control of them. FBI and Diplomatic Squad (the fuck?) is on the scene?


----------



## CaféAuLait

BallsBrunswick said:


> More bombs are going off as I type this.



What???? More bombs? OMG


----------



## AceRothstein

BallsBrunswick said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> All kinds of craziness going down in the Boston burbs right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they chased down the suspects to which the suspects fired back with automatic rifles and grenades??? I'm having trouble tracking down details.
Click to expand...


Yes, was listening to it on the scanner.  Lost it but apparently 2 suspects apprehended.


----------



## jon_berzerk

CaféAuLait;7113330 said:
			
		

> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> All kinds of craziness going down in the Boston burbs right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they chased down the suspects to which the suspects fired back with automatic rifles and grenades??? I'm having trouble tracking down details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I missed, does this have anything to do with the death of the guard at MIT? Or with the bombing? Damn cable is acting up!
Click to expand...


kindle fire 

2nd not in custody


----------



## CaféAuLait

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;7113330 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they chased down the suspects to which the suspects fired back with automatic rifles and grenades??? I'm having trouble tracking down details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have I missed, does this have anything to do with the death of the guard at MIT? Or with the bombing? Damn cable is acting up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kindle fire
> 
> 2nd not in custody
Click to expand...


iPad, just got the TV going, thanks for the updates!,


----------



## jon_berzerk

CaféAuLait;7113338 said:
			
		

> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bombs are going off as I type this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What???? More bombs? OMG
Click to expand...


--yes


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Anand Giridharadas&#8207;@AnandWrites9m 
.@CNN's Gabe Ramirez reporting that police saying at least one of the suspects matches description of #BostonMarathon suspect


----------



## jon_berzerk

CaféAuLait;7113348 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;7113330 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have I missed, does this have anything to do with the death of the guard at MIT? Or with the bombing? Damn cable is acting up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kindle fire
> 
> 2nd not in custody
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> iPad, just got the TV going, thanks for the updates!,
Click to expand...


they seem to have stopped the scanner talk currently 

bruns posted a good live link 

a few posts back


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Ravi Somaiya &#8207;@ravisomaiya 3m
Local resident says two men threw what appeared to be "pressure cooker bomb" at police. Bomb robot still on Laurel St, he says.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ballsbrunswick said:


> ravi somaiya &#8207;@ravisomaiya 3m
> local resident says two men threw what appeared to be "pressure cooker bomb" at police. Bomb robot still on laurel st, he says.



omg


----------



## CaféAuLait

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;7113348 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> kindle fire
> 
> 2nd not in custody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iPad, just got the TV going, thanks for the updates!,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they seem to have stopped the scanner talk currently
> 
> bruns posted a good live link
> 
> a few posts back
Click to expand...


Thanks kindly.


----------



## CaféAuLait

One reporter is saying people have been told to turn off cell phones.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Sounds like they might've got the fuckers.


----------



## Article 15

I should leave the office for a bit and take a walk around and see if I hear anything going on.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Article 15 said:


> I should leave the office for a bit and take a walk around and see if I hear anything going on.



This is all happening in a Boston suburb called Watertown. Apparently a lot of different law enforcement agencies were targeting that neighborhood when all hell broke loose today.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I hope so, but this lady reporter is saying the death of a police always has a large response of police presence. She seems to be downplaying it now and walking things back, saying the large police presence may just be because of the high tension in the area. 

Strange.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Article 15 said:


> I should leave the office for a bit and take a walk around and see if I hear anything going on.



Be careful.


----------



## Article 15

CaféAuLait;7113389 said:
			
		

> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should leave the office for a bit and take a walk around and see if I hear anything going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful.
Click to expand...


I'm in the financial district, I should be okay.  Just wanna see if I can hear anything.


----------



## syrenn

breaking


they think they have the two suspects at the MIT campus.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Article 15 said:


> CaféAuLait;7113389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should leave the office for a bit and take a walk around and see if I hear anything going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm in the financial district, I should be okay.  Just wanna see if I can hear anything.
Click to expand...


They just told reporters to move again, brought in police command unit and told reporters to stay away due to military grade explosives. So still be careful, I'm not familiar with how far that is from Watertown though.


----------



## jon_berzerk

CaféAuLait;7113431 said:
			
		

> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;7113389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the financial district, I should be okay.  Just wanna see if I can hear anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just told reporters to move again, brought in police command unit and told reporters to stay away due to military grade explosives. So still be careful, I'm not familiar with how far that is from Watertown though.
Click to expand...


plus armored vehicles


----------



## yidnar

they are saying the MIT cop was killed while responding to a robbery .......why would the bombers draw attention to themselves by committing a robbery ???very strange indeed .


----------



## BallsBrunswick

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10152778880075249

Footage of some of the gun fight earlier tonight.

Police scanner reporter shots fired in the area.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Here's a pic of one of the suspects arrested tonight.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Jennifer Peter&#8207;@GlobeJenPeter5m 
A marathon suspect is in custody as manhunt continues for another in Watertown, according to official with knowledge of the investigation.


The Boston Globe&#8207;@BostonGlobe31s 
One Marathon bombing suspect has been caught, and another is on the loose in Watertown after a firefight with police, officials said.


Expand Reply
Retweet

Favorite


More


Seth Mnookin&#8207;@sethmnookin1m 
Cambridge bomb squad being directed to head back from Cambridge from Watertown. pic.twitter.com/JaWv8ckEd5


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Seth Mnookin&#8207;@sethmnookin1m 
Police gives statement: numerous EOD units in scene. Can't confirm this is related to marathon. We don't know how many total suspects.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

So the buzz is they got one and they're right on the heels of the other one. And these idiots are in fact the Boston Bombers. 

How fucking bright are you to rob a 7/11 when the entire country is in a manhurt to nail you?


----------



## CaféAuLait

BallsBrunswick said:


> Here's a pic of one of the suspects arrested tonight.



Okay am I going crazy? That guy does not seem to match the pics they released earlier?


----------



## AceRothstein

BallsBrunswick said:


> So the buzz is they got one and they're right on the heels of the other one. And these idiots are in fact the Boston Bombers.
> 
> How fucking bright are you to rob a 7/11 when the entire country is in a manhurt to nail you?



Possibly to cause a bunch of havoc.  They probably knew it was only a matter of time until they were busted.


----------



## jon_berzerk

BallsBrunswick said:


> So the buzz is they got one and they're right on the heels of the other one. And these idiots are in fact the Boston Bombers.
> 
> How fucking bright are you to rob a 7/11 when the entire country is in a manhurt to nail you?



they seem (the media) to be pulling back that they are the bombers


----------



## CaféAuLait

BallsBrunswick said:


> So the buzz is they got one and they're right on the heels of the other one. And these idiots are in fact the Boston Bombers.
> 
> How fucking bright are you to rob a 7/11 when the entire country is in a manhurt to nail you?



Earlier they stated or corrected that this was not a robbery at 7-11 but a car jacking  so they possible could have a clean get away car.


----------



## Article 15

CaféAuLait;7113431 said:
			
		

> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;7113389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the financial district, I should be okay.  Just wanna see if I can hear anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just told reporters to move again, brought in police command unit and told reporters to stay away due to military grade explosives. So still be careful, I'm not familiar with how far that is from Watertown though.
Click to expand...


It's a pretty decent ways away.

I just walked around a couple of blocks...didn't hear anything and my number one contact on the Boston streets, the overnight fruit stand guy, didn't hear or see anything either.  A few police cars did go whizzing by and the cops were wearing SWAT style hats.  A colleague who left to go home at 2 just called and said that there are shitloads of cops on the highway burning up the road heading somewhere.


----------



## yidnar

BallsBrunswick said:


> So the buzz is they got one and they're right on the heels of the other one. And these idiots are in fact the Boston Bombers.
> 
> How fucking bright are you to rob a 7/11 when the entire country is in a manhurt to nail you?


no shit man !! it makes no damn sense at all !!


----------



## jon_berzerk

CaféAuLait;7113458 said:
			
		

> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of one of the suspects arrested tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay am I going crazy? That guy does not seem to match the pics they released earlier?
Click to expand...


maybe there is a bunch of these guys


----------



## CaféAuLait

jon_berzerk said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the buzz is they got one and they're right on the heels of the other one. And these idiots are in fact the Boston Bombers.
> 
> How fucking bright are you to rob a 7/11 when the entire country is in a manhurt to nail you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they seem (the media) to be pulling back that they are the bombers
Click to expand...


Globe says they have one bomber in custody. I hope they don't have it all jacked up like the wrong suspects. Now they are saying they believe there are more than just two and there are more suspects at large possibly.


----------



## CaféAuLait

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;7113458 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of one of the suspects arrested tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay am I going crazy? That guy does not seem to match the pics they released earlier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe there is a bunch of these guys
Click to expand...


That is what they just said.. Wow, I wonder if that is true? 

Another reporter is now saying they are unsure if its them but there was one person arrested and at least two on the loose.


----------



## jon_berzerk

CaféAuLait;7113467 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the buzz is they got one and they're right on the heels of the other one. And these idiots are in fact the Boston Bombers.
> 
> How fucking bright are you to rob a 7/11 when the entire country is in a manhurt to nail you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they seem (the media) to be pulling back that they are the bombers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Globe says they have one bomber in custody. I hope they don't have it all jacked up like the wrong suspects. Now they are saying they believe there are more than just two and there are more suspects at large possibly.
Click to expand...


maybe 

the guy in the picture does not look like the two suspects 

and the guy they had face down on the ground 

did not look like the two suspects 

if all are related 

that would make at least four


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Another video of the shootout tonight.


----------



## jon_berzerk

BallsBrunswick said:


> Another video of the shootout tonight.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wSlRHJv1nnA



did they say one of the suspects was taken to the hospital


----------



## CaféAuLait

BallsBrunswick said:


> Another video of the shootout tonight.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wSlRHJv1nnA



Wow!


----------



## AceRothstein

Boston scanner just said white hat suspect from the photos is at large.


----------



## yidnar

BallsBrunswick said:


> Another video of the shootout tonight.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wSlRHJv1nnA


sounds like heavy gun fire to me .... I didn't hear any explosions.


----------



## jon_berzerk

AceRothstein said:


> Boston scanner just said white hat suspect from the photos is at large.



is the scanner up and running again


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Apparently the white*hat suspect still at large is a student at Brown University.


----------



## AceRothstein

jon_berzerk said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston scanner just said white hat suspect from the photos is at large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the scanner up and running again
Click to expand...


I haven't lost it in over an hour, just keep trying.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Greg Hughes&#8207;@ghughesca9m 
BPD scanner has identified the names : Suspect 1: Mike Mulugeta Suspect 2: Sunil Tripathi


----------



## jon_berzerk

AceRothstein said:


> Boston scanner just said white hat suspect from the photos is at large.



cnn jake tapper 

is reporting that there are two arrested so far 

the guy by white car 

and another was stripped naked 

and is being questioned


----------



## jon_berzerk

AceRothstein said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston scanner just said white hat suspect from the photos is at large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the scanner up and running again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't lost it in over an hour, just keep trying.
Click to expand...


thanks


----------



## yidnar

BallsBrunswick said:


> Apparently the white*hat suspect still at large is a student at Brown University.


 interesting .


----------



## BallsBrunswick




----------



## yidnar

BallsBrunswick said:


>


 definitely looks like him !! but it may not be the same guy.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

This story is just getting weirder... check out the back story on white hat guy.

Sunil Tripathi: Surveillance Footage Shows Missing Ivy League Student Morning of Disappearance - ABC News


----------



## jon_berzerk

BallsBrunswick said:


> This story is just getting weirder... check out the back story on white hat guy.
> 
> Sunil Tripathi: Surveillance Footage Shows Missing Ivy League Student Morning of Disappearance - ABC News



that is odd


----------



## yidnar

jon_berzerk said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> This story is just getting weirder... check out the back story on white hat guy.
> 
> Sunil Tripathi: Surveillance Footage Shows Missing Ivy League Student Morning of Disappearance - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is odd
Click to expand...

 could be part of an Islamic sleeper cell .


----------



## BallsBrunswick

If it's some confused flipped out Muslim kid, I hope they shoot him in the back of the head right there in the street. No trial, no bullshit, just a bullet to the back of the head.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Better view, this is on a few news sites.


----------



## CaféAuLait

May be him may not be, I'm unsure.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Massive manhunt going on, listening to it on the police scanner. They think he ran into a big mall down there.


----------



## eots

I dont think it is the nose is much different as is the smile.


----------



## yidnar

BallsBrunswick said:


> If it's some confused flipped out Muslim kid, I hope they shoot him in the back of the head right there in the street. No trial, no bullshit, just a bullet to the back of the head.


there's obviously more than one perp !! this is a  terror cell dude.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Michael Skolnik &#8207;@MichaelSkolnik 13s
there are still lives bombs in original neighborhood in Watertown.


----------



## CaféAuLait

eots said:


> I dont think it is the nose is much different as is the smile.



Possibly, the news site just deleted the link, I was trying to copy and paste it ( I'm not too good on an iPad) and when I went back to get it, it says this story is unavailable.

Several of his class mates according to the story alerted the FBI after the photo was released today. With the story gone seems they did not want to make the same mistake as the NYP.


----------



## LoudMcCloud

Violence haunts Boston area in wake of Marathon terror - CNN.com


----------



## Politico

And some more conjecture fail.


----------



## Esmeralda

CaféAuLait;7113517 said:
			
		

> Better view, this is on a few news sites.



An ethnic Indian ivy league university student who is into classical music? Doesn't seem very likely.


----------



## Politico

Another batting 1000 insider report. Report will come soon that people shelter in place and transit is shut down. You're welcome.


----------



## LoudMcCloud

[ame=http://youtu.be/VKPa6qyJfvc]False Flag is being searched more because of "Boston Marathon!" - YouTube[/ame]

False flag searches on the rise!


----------



## LoudMcCloud

[ame=http://youtu.be/14KGhcWDlCc]Alex Jones Cries Mocking NBC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

Two brothers from Chechnya, recent immigrants to the US.  Seem to have done this on their own as they had no money to leave the area.  Two crazy individuals working on their own?  They reflect the terrorism in/against Russia.  Why do it in the US?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Esmeralda said:


> Two brothers from Chechnya, recent immagrants to the US.  Seem to have done this on their own as they had no money to leave the area.  Two crazy individuals working on their own?  They reflect the terrorism in/against Russia.  Why do it in the US?


They're radicalized muslims who came here to kill, period....They attended a terrorist training camp in Afghanistan.....They are no different than Al qaeda or Muslim Brotherhood types.


----------



## Esmeralda

Wicked Jester said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two brothers from Chechnya, recent immagrants to the US.  Seem to have done this on their own as they had no money to leave the area.  Two crazy individuals working on their own?  They reflect the terrorism in/against Russia.  Why do it in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> They're radicalized muslims who came here to kill, period....They attended a terrorist training camp in Afghanistan.....They are no different than Al qaeda or Muslim Brotherhood types.
Click to expand...


Young people are very malleable and susceptible to bad ideas.  Young men are more likely than anyone to commit crimes and violence, has to do with the heavy amount of testosterone they carry around.  They grew up in a very violent society if they grew up in Chechnya.  Not making excuses for anyone, but trying to infuse some reason into things rather than just blindness, ignorance and the desire to hate.  When you do that, you are no better than they are.  If you want to stop things like this from happening, you need to look at the source of the problem because, as much as you want to, you cannot just erase every Muslim from the face of the Earth.  Even if you could, there would still be people who are violent killers, people who attack innocent people.


----------



## KissMy

CNN: They were Muslim Brothers from Chechnya.


----------



## MondoBongo

KissMy said:


> CNN: They were Muslim Brothers from Chechnya.



Oh goodie - something for everyone.


----------



## LoudMcCloud

[ame=http://youtu.be/7WQeqE943Uo]The Family Guy/Boston Marathon Clip is NOT a Hoax - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip

BallsBrunswick said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of killing children do you endorse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those people in Boston didn't deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the main point. Irregardless of everything a lot of our innocent countrymen were killed for no reason other than they were in the wrong place and the wrong time. I agree with your sentiments about a lot of this country's activities being disgusting and needing to be stopped. However those sentiments have nothing to do with the innocent people who had their lives destroyed and it's the wrong place and time to bring it up. It's also stupid to somehow think that could be a justification for the bombings.
Click to expand...

Justification isn't the point I was trying to make.
Revenge is coming after the millions of innocent Muslim lives the US has mangled since August of '91.
And the icing on the cake will probably include a loss of civil liberties for innocent Americans.
Wouldn't it be easier to FLUSH hundreds of incumbents from DC in a single news cycle and just start over?


----------



## Indofred

KissMy said:


> CNN: They were Muslim Brothers from Chechnya.



Assuming the ID is correct, this seems to be the bloke in question.

Djohar Tsarnaev


----------



## georgephillip

Circe said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he and I are saying is it very well might be the _provocation_ for it.  Provocation is quite a different thing from justification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it isn't. You are justifying the bombing by saying we provoked it in Iraq.
> 
> There is no reason at all to suppose these guys have anything to do with Iraq or anything political. They are probably just crazies doing some thrill killing, trying to get a high kill count and compete with all the other thrill killers. It's an epidemic.
> 
> There are so many homocidal maniacs acting out in America today that it's a stretch to say it could be political or terrorism: the commonest thing is simply another pyscho mass murder incident.
Click to expand...

You're conflating "justify" with "provoke"

*"Justify*...

"To provide an acceptable explanation for...

"Nothing can justify your *rude behaviour* last night."

Have you noticed any rude behavior displayed by the US GOVERNMENT toward Muslim civilians in Iraq, Palestine, or (Chechnya) since '91? Just as nothing justifies the terror visited upon Boston last Monday, nothing justifies the much greater terror visited upon Muslims half-a-world away over the past twenty years.

"*Provoke*... 

"... to cause someone to become annoyed or angry.
*Don't provoke the dog, it may try to bite you.*

The US-led War on Terror is deliberately sowing the seeds of terror among millions of innocent Muslims from Kosovo to Khandahar, and it's only a matter of time before the US homeland reaps the whirlwind.

The solution is to stop "choosing" between Republican OR Democrat in the voting booth.


----------



## Unkotare

georgephillip said:


> Revenge is coming after the millions of innocent Muslim lives the US has mangled since August of '91.




FUCK YOU, idiotic scum.


----------



## georgephillip

Unkotare said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revenge is coming after the millions of innocent Muslim lives the US has mangled since August of '91.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU, idiotic scum.
Click to expand...

Bruin Fan, How many Iraqis in how many cities across Iraq have been mangled by bombs since your last Marathon?


----------



## georgephillip

Pauli007001 said:


> Police officer killed, MBTA cop injured on MIT campus.
> Police chase into Watertown, explosives thrown out of carjacked vehicle.
> "Black hat bomber" dead from multiple (too many to count) gunshot injurys and a blast injury.
> 
> Sorry liberals.
> 
> They are not white.
> 
> You are so goog at being wrong.
> 
> You can go back to blaming the USA for the actions of terrorists !!
> 
> Liberals are traitors.


*Can conservatives connect these dots?*

"Insurgents in Iraq deployed a series of car bombs as part of highly co-ordinated attacks that cut across a wide swath of the country today, killing at least 55 on the deadliest day in nearly a month.

"The assault bore the hallmarks of a resurgent al-Qaeda in Iraq and appeared aimed at sowing fear days before the first elections since U.S. troops withdrew. There was no immediate claim of responsibility, but coordinated attacks are a favourite tactic of al-Qaeda's Iraq branch."

Multiple cities in Iraq saw terror in the same way Boston did last Monday.
Think such a series of assaults might liven up next year's mid-terms?
The US could well be on the verge of reaping what it has sown in the Muslim world over the last 22 years.
Conservatives and Liberals will blame each other while their civil liberties evaporate.
Who wins that one?

Iraq bombing wave kills dozens days before vote - World - CBC News


----------



## Indofred

Unkotare said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revenge is coming after the millions of innocent Muslim lives the US has mangled since August of '91.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU, idiotic scum.
Click to expand...


It's very much clear, American foreign policy has murdered a lot of people every year, for many years.
However, that just isn't justification enough for murdering even more innocents as they have no responsibility.

Normally I would reject Unkotare's comment as that of a mindless moron but, in this case, I can see where he's coming from.

Revenge isn't something to be carried out against people enjoying a sporting event or anywhere else.
A military strike against US forces or politicians in retaliation for murderous drone attacks, invasions and so on, is acceptable but only if that is intended to disrupt the actions of that force or give them reason to remove themselves from invaded countries.
For instance, if there was an attack on Holloman Air Force Base, that would be acceptable, regardless of the numbers dead.
This also applies to the Boeing plant that manufactures the drones as destroying  weapons plants is a legitimate military aim.


----------



## Indofred

georgephillip said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revenge is coming after the millions of innocent Muslim lives the US has mangled since August of '91.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU, idiotic scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bruin Fan, How many Iraqis in how many cities across Iraq have been mangled by bombs since your last Marathon?
Click to expand...


Please explain how that justifies killing innocents.


----------



## Unkotare

georgephillip said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revenge is coming after the millions of innocent Muslim lives the US has mangled since August of '91.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU, idiotic scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bruin Fan, How many Iraqis in how many cities across Iraq have been mangled by bombs since your last Marathon?
Click to expand...



How many Iraqis have you ever so much as spoken to in your worthless life, commie scum? You're a fucking disgrace. You're a filthy animal.


----------



## Oldguy

Listening to the Boston police scanner and they just put out an all units bulletin alerting officers to a car which the suspect may be driving.

Has he slipped the noose?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Oldguy said:


> Listening to the Boston police scanner and they just put out an all units bulletin alerting officers to a car which the suspect may be driving.
> 
> Has he slipped the noose?



hope not 

he will mostly likely try to 

go out with a  a bang in a crowd


----------



## Esmeralda

Oldguy said:


> Listening to the Boston police scanner and they just put out an all units bulletin alerting officers to a car which the suspect may be driving.
> 
> Has he slipped the noose?



It's amazing that a 19 year old kid with no background in crime could evade such an extensive manhunt for so many hours.  Amazing.


Also, CNN is now reporting about the background of this kid.  He was a kid who never was in trouble, who was a school athlete, who, according to friends from high school was a nice guy, a regular guy. The older brother too, he was a golden globe boxer  who could have gone pro.  They were both in university.  So, their going bad like this, it just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## LoudMcCloud

» Why Government Should Be The First Suspect In Any Terror Attack Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## Oldguy

Now, they're meeting with a Russian interpreter to take him somewhere.  Maybe the house they have surrounded in Watertown?


----------



## AmyNation

Pauli007001 said:


> Police officer killed, MBTA cop injured on MIT campus.
> Police chase into Watertown, explosives thrown out of carjacked vehicle.
> "Black hat bomber" dead from multiple (too many to count) gunshot injurys and a blast injury.
> 
> Sorry liberals.
> 
> They are not white.
> 
> You are so goog at being wrong.
> 
> You can go back to blaming the USA for the actions of terrorists !!
> 
> Liberals are traitors.



Wait, .... Theyre not white?  What are they then? Polka dot?


----------



## Oldguy

Somebody just dropped a duffle bag by "save the bay" (wherever that is) and ran off.

And, they've found 2 open cellar doors in Watertown they're about to search.


----------



## Indofred

Esmeralda said:


> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to the Boston police scanner and they just put out an all units bulletin alerting officers to a car which the suspect may be driving.
> 
> Has he slipped the noose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing that a 19 year old kid with no background in crime could evade such an extensive manhunt for so many hours.  Amazing.
> .
Click to expand...


Not really. An individual can be hard to find if he was reasonably intelligent.
He has motivation as he'll be dead if the cops catch up to him.


----------



## FireFly

Oldguy said:


> Now, they're meeting with a Russian interpreter to take him somewhere.  Maybe the house they have surrounded in Watertown?



The bomber speaks, reads & writes in English & Russian. No need for translation. Just some lead through the head.


----------



## georgephillip

Indofred said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU, idiotic scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Bruin Fan, How many Iraqis in how many cities across Iraq have been mangled by bombs since your last Marathon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please explain how that justifies killing innocents.
Click to expand...

I'm not suggesting the bombing in Boston is justified by the much greater violence that the US has inflicted upon Muslims world-wide since '91 (at least). I'm trying to explain that the War on Terror in its present form guarantees more violence in the US homeland; sow the wind: reap the whirlwind. I believe the policies that profit from the violence in Boston and Iraq last Monday enjoy broad bi-partisan support in the US Congress. In short, it's the (class) war writ large.


----------



## georgephillip

Unkotare said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU, idiotic scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Bruin Fan, How many Iraqis in how many cities across Iraq have been mangled by bombs since your last Marathon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many Iraqis have you ever so much as spoken to in your worthless life, commie scum? You're a fucking disgrace. You're a filthy animal.
Click to expand...

"The intensifying violence, some of it related to the provincial elections scheduled for Saturday, is worrying for Iraqi officials and Baghdad-based diplomats alike. At least 14 candidates have been killed in recent weeks, *including one slain in an apparent ambush Sunday*."

*Think it won't happen here?*

Iraq bombing wave kills dozens days before vote - World - CBC News


----------



## Oldguy

Now, they've got a suspect on the ground at gun point at 810 Arsenal St.  A white male, 60-70 years old.  Has some kind of detonator or explosive device in his jacket.


----------



## Unkotare

georgephillip said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bruin Fan, How many Iraqis in how many cities across Iraq have been mangled by bombs since your last Marathon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Iraqis have you ever so much as spoken to in your worthless life, commie scum? You're a fucking disgrace. You're a filthy animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The intensifying violence, some of it related to the provincial elections scheduled for Saturday, is worrying for Iraqi officials and Baghdad-based diplomats alike. At least 14 candidates have been killed in recent weeks, *including one slain in an apparent ambush Sunday*."
Click to expand...




Answer the question, you filthy commie hypocrite.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Oldguy said:


> Now, they've got a suspect on the ground at gun point at 810 Arsenal St.  A white male, 60-70 years old.  Has some kind of detonator or explosive device in his jacket.



really


----------



## Indofred

georgephillip said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bruin Fan, How many Iraqis in how many cities across Iraq have been mangled by bombs since your last Marathon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain how that justifies killing innocents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not suggesting the bombing in Boston is justified by the much greater violence that the US has inflicted upon Muslims world-wide since '91 (at least). I'm trying to explain that the War on Terror in its present form guarantees more violence in the US homeland; sow the wind: reap the whirlwind. I believe the policies that profit from the violence in Boston and Iraq last Monday enjoy broad bi-partisan support in the US Congress. In short, it's the (class) war writ large.
Click to expand...


It very probably does, however much I disagree with attacking innocents.
I have no support for, or any wish to justify, these bombing in any way as they were clearly a act of evil but I fully expect more.
If America continues killing kids in foreign lands, some will use that to validate killing kids in America.
It's clearly wrong, but I expect it to happen.

However, if any potential bombers should read this, don't kill people.
All you do is turn people against Islam and allow the hawks to justify even more murder of Muslims.


----------



## Oldguy

In front of Monro Muffler on Arsenal St.  EOD on scene.


----------



## georgephillip

Indofred said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain how that justifies killing innocents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not suggesting the bombing in Boston is justified by the much greater violence that the US has inflicted upon Muslims world-wide since '91 (at least). I'm trying to explain that the War on Terror in its present form guarantees more violence in the US homeland; sow the wind: reap the whirlwind. I believe the policies that profit from the violence in Boston and Iraq last Monday enjoy broad bi-partisan support in the US Congress. In short, it's the (class) war writ large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It very probably does, however much I disagree with attacking innocents.
> I have no support for, or any wish to justify, these bombing in any way as they were clearly a act of evil but I fully expect more.
> If America continues killing kids in foreign lands, some will use that to validate killing kids in America.
> It's clearly wrong, but I expect it to happen.
> 
> However, if any potential bombers should read this, don't kill people.
> All you do is turn people against Islam and allow the hawks to justify even more murder of Muslims.
Click to expand...

In America, the hawks and doves are so greedy their government will soon be unable to borrow enough money to kill Muslim kids on the opposite side of the planet; that leaves Catholic kids in Mexico. To paraphrase: Poor Mexico, so far from God; so close to Wall Street.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Oldguy said:


> In front of Monro Muffler on Arsenal St.  EOD on scene.



scanner says the old guy suspect 

has a bomb vest 

and a dead man switch in his hand


----------



## Oldguy

*This is not the suspect they were looking for*, but he appears to have a deadman switch on his body.  He's lying face up on the pavement, handcuffed, and is trying to arch up his back, maybe to get off the deadman switch and cause an explosion.

EOD is arriving.

Apparently, there are multiple suspects running around suspected of carrying or planting bombs.


----------



## Katzndogz

Esmeralda said:


> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to the Boston police scanner and they just put out an all units bulletin alerting officers to a car which the suspect may be driving.
> 
> Has he slipped the noose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing that a 19 year old kid with no background in crime could evade such an extensive manhunt for so many hours.  Amazing.
> 
> 
> Also, CNN is now reporting about the background of this kid.  He was a kid who never was in trouble, who was a school athlete, who, according to friends from high school was a nice guy, a regular guy. The older brother too, he was a golden globe boxer  who could have gone pro.  They were both in university.  So, their going bad like this, it just doesn't make any sense.
Click to expand...


It makes total sense.  Blending in is part of their training.


----------



## Oldguy

This is crazy!  Who are these people?  How many are there?  What the hell do they want?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Oldguy said:


> *This is not the suspect they were looking for*, but he appears to have a deadman switch on his body.  He's lying face up on the pavement, handcuffed, and is trying to arch up his back, maybe to get off the deadman switch and cause an explosion.
> 
> EOD is arriving.
> 
> Apparently, there are multiple suspects running around suspected of carrying or planting bombs.



yup

MA Rt. 9 Window Cam on USTREAM: A live look outside my window. Other 24/7


----------



## Zoom-boing

Oldguy said:


> Now, they've got a suspect on the ground at gun point at 810 Arsenal St.  A white male, 60-70 years old.  Has some kind of detonator or explosive device in his jacket.



What are you watching that has this info?  I'm watching live and it isn't what you posted.  At all.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Friend of my daughters lives in Watertown, he's locked down, he is safe, cops everywhere, friend very scared/nervous.


----------



## JimH52

Oldguy said:


> Now, they've got a suspect on the ground at gun point at 810 Arsenal St.  A white male, 60-70 years old.  Has some kind of detonator or explosive device in his jacket.



You in Boston?  I am watching on CNN


----------



## jon_berzerk

Zoom-boing said:


> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, they've got a suspect on the ground at gun point at 810 Arsenal St.  A white male, 60-70 years old.  Has some kind of detonator or explosive device in his jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you watching that has this info?  I'm watching live and it isn't what you posted.  At all.
Click to expand...


cnn says the cops are not talking 

but they are talking about the guy here 

on this scanner
MA Rt. 9 Window Cam on USTREAM: A live look outside my window. Other 24/7


----------



## FireFly

Bomb Squad Robot trying to take his jacket off.


----------



## Oldguy

SWAT about to go into 36 Boylston St with a gun car.

That's Boylston St. in Watertown, not the main road in Boston.


----------



## Oldguy

Zoom-boing said:


> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, they've got a suspect on the ground at gun point at 810 Arsenal St.  A white male, 60-70 years old.  Has some kind of detonator or explosive device in his jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you watching that has this info?  I'm watching live and it isn't what you posted.  At all.
Click to expand...



No.  Listening the online streaming of police radio:

MA Rt. 9 Window Cam on USTREAM: A live look outside my window. Other 24/7


----------



## Oldguy

It seems the dogs have picked up a scent on Oliver St.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Oldguy said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, they've got a suspect on the ground at gun point at 810 Arsenal St.  A white male, 60-70 years old.  Has some kind of detonator or explosive device in his jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you watching that has this info?  I'm watching live and it isn't what you posted.  At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Listening the online streaming of police radio:
> 
> MA Rt. 9 Window Cam on USTREAM: A live look outside my window. Other 24/7
Click to expand...


it is a good link


----------



## Oldguy

21 Hosmer St.  Open door with an Arab male looking out at the cops.


----------



## Uncensored2008

AmyNation said:


> Wait, .... Theyre not white?  What are they then? Polka dot?



Chechens are as white as it is possible to be - they are true Caucasians.


----------



## JimH52

Incredible...on MSNBC they interviewed the Uncle who said he is ashamed of his nephew.  Incredible!!


----------



## JimH52

Did these guys go bonkers or are they part of a larger cell?


----------



## LoudMcCloud




----------



## syrenn

they are interviewing the uncle now. 

So they are muslims who the uncle is saying were radicalized.


----------



## FireFly

syrenn said:


> they are interviewing the uncle now.
> 
> So they are muslims who the uncle is saying were radicalized.



MSNBC was choking on those statements from the uncle.


----------



## tjvh

It's a sad day for liberals, they don't get to blame a gun nut for the Boston attacks.


----------



## JimH52

tjvh said:


> It's a sad day for liberals, they don't get to blame a gun nut for the Boston attacks.



No one said it was a gun nut.  We still don't know why these guys did this.  The Uncle did not know either.  I watched his interview.  I doubt this has anything to do with them being Muslims.  We don't know yet.


----------



## Againsheila

Galnuc said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That must perplex the drivers on that freeway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, cause everyone in Boston is so fucking brave? Most people are fucking cowards, that's human nature.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  I think most people are brave.  Brave doesn't mean fearless.  It's means being scared and doing the right thing anyway.


----------



## Againsheila

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/04/18/report-saudi-national-ruled-out-as-suspect-in-boston-marathon-bombings-to-be-deported-on-national-security-grounds-next-week/

I'm still curious about this.  Anybody else?


----------



## JimH52

Dzhokar Tsarnaev is a naturalized citizen....


----------



## AmyNation

Pauli007001 said:


> Are libs backing away from their claims that it was the NRA?



 Link?

I didnt catch that claim anywhere.


----------



## tjvh

AmyNation said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are libs backing away from their claims that it was the NRA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> I didnt catch that claim anywhere.
Click to expand...


Many liberals on USMB were praying the Boston bombings were done by a Right wing extremist... Were your eyes closed?


----------



## AmyNation

tjvh said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are libs backing away from their claims that it was the NRA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> I didnt catch that claim anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many liberals on USMB were praying the Boston bombings were done by a Right wing extremist... Were your eyes closed?
Click to expand...


Ohhh, so no one actually said it was the NRA. Gotcha.


----------



## LAfrique

JimH52 said:


> Dzhokar Tsarnaev is a naturalized citizen....



That's what I had hoped someone would also see: *Why would legal US residents turn on fellow US residents* (though I believe government is involved in 2013 Boston Marathon Explosions)?


----------



## Foxfyre

Probably most of us are hoping they do take the second bomber alive so we will have a chance to know, first hand, of their motive.  Otherwise speculation continues to run rampant.

Leftists want them to be rightwing extremist Christian gun nut types to reinforce the Left's propaganda campaign against all who lean right socially and/or politically.

Rightists of course want them to not fit such a profile so as not to give the Left even a small amount of ammunition.

And those who want Christianity to be the evil religion of course don't want these guys to be Muslim.  But the circumstantial evidence is startng to tilt that way.



> LONDON - A federal law enforcement source tells CBS News investigators are working to determine whether the suspects in the Boston Marathon bombings, brothers Tamerlan and Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, have links to other terrorist cells, foreign or domestic.
> 
> Officials are trying to determine whether the brothers, who lived for at least a short period near Russia's restive Chechnya region, were acting independently or directed by a broader conspiracy. The source told CBS News producer Pat Milton that investigators and the intelligence community are pressing to determine if the two men were directed by a central player or directed by someone overseas.
> 
> According to a former teacher at a school in the Russian region of Dagestan, the brothers were two of four siblings who came to the area with their parents as refugees from Kazakhstan in 2001. They lived only one year in Dagestan, a region next door to Chechnya. Both regions have a long history of Islamic extremism and a number of well-established terrorist groups
> Boston Bombers Radicalized on U.S. Soil? | KTVA CBS 11 | Anchorage, Alaska News and Weather | Local News


----------



## LAfrique

I still do not buy that Tamerlan Tsarnaev and younger brother Dzhokhar Tsarnaev simply vented on Boston Marathon participants. Watch video of explosion at finish line of race and pay close attention to the reactions of agents in yellow and black jackets: Noticed agents they simply stood, watched and headed towards affected area? Very odd.

If that had been an unknown event to government officials, then those agents would not have stood and approached the affected area, seeing they would not have known the incident did not involve multiple devices (some yet to explode). I detest mind games, and wish lives of people were not so callously sacrificed.


----------



## Uncensored2008

AmyNation said:


> Ohhh, so no one actually said it was the NRA. Gotcha.



RDean said it would be "gun nuts."

Same diff.


----------



## AmyNation

Foxfyre said:


> Probably most of us are hoping they do take the second bomber alive so we will have a chance to know, first hand, of their motive.  Otherwise speculation continues to run rampant.
> 
> Leftists want them to be rightwing extremist Christian gun nut types to reinforce the Left's propaganda campaign against all who lean right socially and/or politically.
> 
> Rightists of course want them to not fit such a profile so as not to give the Left even a small amount of ammunition.
> 
> And those who want Christianity to be the evil religion of course don't want these guys to be Muslim.  But the circumstantial evidence is startng to tilt that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LONDON - A federal law enforcement source tells CBS News investigators are working to determine whether the suspects in the Boston Marathon bombings, brothers Tamerlan and Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, have links to other terrorist cells, foreign or domestic.
> 
> Officials are trying to determine whether the brothers, who lived for at least a short period near Russia's restive Chechnya region, were acting independently or directed by a broader conspiracy. The source told CBS News producer Pat Milton that investigators and the intelligence community are pressing to determine if the two men were directed by a central player or directed by someone overseas.
> 
> According to a former teacher at a school in the Russian region of Dagestan, the brothers were two of four siblings who came to the area with their parents as refugees from Kazakhstan in 2001. They lived only one year in Dagestan, a region next door to Chechnya. Both regions have a long history of Islamic extremism and a number of well-established terrorist groups
> Boston Bombers Radicalized on U.S. Soil? | KTVA CBS 11 | Anchorage, Alaska News and Weather | Local News
Click to expand...


Lol! Seriously? 

Yeah, only the left has an agenda, all the right wants is justice Since the moment of attack, as much as the left has waited with baited breath they could pin this on a right wing extremist, the right have screamed that its all those dirty Arab mooslims.


----------



## AmyNation

Uncensored2008 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, so no one actually said it was the NRA. Gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDean said it would be "gun nuts."
> 
> Same diff.
Click to expand...


Hmm. 

I give you that. I don't equate the NRA with gun nuts, but I have seen the gun nut claim.


----------



## boedicca

EVERYONE has an agenda...it's just that some agendas are healthy, some are toxic, and quite a few are in between.


----------



## LAfrique

*Participants Approaching Finish Line at 2013 Boston Marathon* - images of Boston Marathon 2013 - Yahoo! Search Results 


*Explosion at Finish Line of 2013 Boston Marathon* - Google Image Result for http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/files/2013/04/2013-04-15T205930Z_01_TOR804_RTRIDSP_3_USA-BOSTON-MARATHON-BLAST.jpg 


Sorry to burst your bubble, but I think the senior man down on his knees was paralyzed by fear, not knocked down by force of explosion.


----------



## Foxfyre

AmyNation said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably most of us are hoping they do take the second bomber alive so we will have a chance to know, first hand, of their motive.  Otherwise speculation continues to run rampant.
> 
> Leftists want them to be rightwing extremist Christian gun nut types to reinforce the Left's propaganda campaign against all who lean right socially and/or politically.
> 
> Rightists of course want them to not fit such a profile so as not to give the Left even a small amount of ammunition.
> 
> And those who want Christianity to be the evil religion of course don't want these guys to be Muslim.  But the circumstantial evidence is startng to tilt that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LONDON - A federal law enforcement source tells CBS News investigators are working to determine whether the suspects in the Boston Marathon bombings, brothers Tamerlan and Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, have links to other terrorist cells, foreign or domestic.
> 
> Officials are trying to determine whether the brothers, who lived for at least a short period near Russia's restive Chechnya region, were acting independently or directed by a broader conspiracy. The source told CBS News producer Pat Milton that investigators and the intelligence community are pressing to determine if the two men were directed by a central player or directed by someone overseas.
> 
> According to a former teacher at a school in the Russian region of Dagestan, the brothers were two of four siblings who came to the area with their parents as refugees from Kazakhstan in 2001. They lived only one year in Dagestan, a region next door to Chechnya. Both regions have a long history of Islamic extremism and a number of well-established terrorist groups
> Boston Bombers Radicalized on U.S. Soil? | KTVA CBS 11 | Anchorage, Alaska News and Weather | Local News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Seriously?
> 
> Yeah, only the left has an agenda, all the right wants is justice Since the moment of attack, as much as the left has waited with baited breath they could pin this on a right wing extremist, the right have screamed that its all those dirty Arab mooslims.
Click to expand...


Only a dedicated leftist would interpret my post as you have interpreted it, I think.  Are you suggesting that ANY of you on the left haven't HOPED this would be a rightwinger instead of somebody who is more sympathetic in the leftwing dynamic?  Has a single leftist in this thread, or any others on USMB or elsewhere, suggested that these guys could be Muslim extremists?  How many of you accuse us who are at least looking at that possibility as people who are racist toward 'dirty Arab mooslims?'

How about we all be Americans and be willing to see things as they actually are even if it does happen to veer into un-PC territory and does happen to exhonerate people you despise?  Would that be okay with you?


----------



## Uncensored2008

AmyNation said:


> Lol! Seriously?
> 
> Yeah, only the left has an agenda, all the right wants is justice Since the moment of attack, as much as the left has waited with baited breath they could pin this on a right wing extremist, the right have screamed that its all those dirty Arab mooslims.



That would be "dirty Caucasian mooslims" to you, sister...


----------



## Indofred

Oldguy said:


> *This is not the suspect they were looking for*, but he appears to have a deadman switch on his body.  He's lying face up on the pavement, handcuffed, and is trying to arch up his back, maybe to get off the deadman switch and cause an explosion.
> 
> EOD is arriving.
> 
> Apparently, there are multiple suspects running around suspected of carrying or planting bombs.



If he's a nutter out to kill himself, he would not have been cuffed.
Sounds more like false reports or the man was the wrong colour so he got arrested.


----------



## LoudMcCloud




----------



## LoudMcCloud

Boston Bomb Suspect's Dad Tells Son to Surrender, Says 'All Hell Will Break Loose' if Son Dies - ABC News


----------



## AmyNation

Foxfyre said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably most of us are hoping they do take the second bomber alive so we will have a chance to know, first hand, of their motive.  Otherwise speculation continues to run rampant.
> 
> Leftists want them to be rightwing extremist Christian gun nut types to reinforce the Left's propaganda campaign against all who lean right socially and/or politically.
> 
> Rightists of course want them to not fit such a profile so as not to give the Left even a small amount of ammunition.
> 
> And those who want Christianity to be the evil religion of course don't want these guys to be Muslim.  But the circumstantial evidence is startng to tilt that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Seriously?
> 
> Yeah, only the left has an agenda, all the right wants is justice Since the moment of attack, as much as the left has waited with baited breath they could pin this on a right wing extremist, the right have screamed that its all those dirty Arab mooslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a dedicated leftist would interpret my post as you have interpreted it, I think.  Are you suggesting that ANY of you on the left haven't HOPED this would be a rightwinger instead of somebody who is more sympathetic in the leftwing dynamic?  Has a single leftist in this thread, or any others on USMB or elsewhere, suggested that these guys could be Muslim extremists?  How many of you accuse us who are at least looking at that possibility as people who are racist toward 'dirty Arab mooslims?'
> 
> How about we all be Americans and be willing to see things as they actually are even if it does happen to veer into un-PC territory and does happen to exhonerate people you despise?  Would that be okay with you?
Click to expand...



Only a dedicated rightie would interpret my post as you have interpreted it, I think.  Are you suggesting that ANY of you on the right haven't HOPED this would be a Muslim instead of somebody who is more sympathetic in the Right-wing dynamic?  Has a single rightie in this thread, or any others on USMB or elsewhere, suggested that these guys could be right wing extremists?

How about we all be Americans and be willing to see things as they actually are even if it does happen to veer into un-PC territory and does happen to exhonerate people you despise?  Would that be okay with you?


----------



## AmyNation

Uncensored2008 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Seriously?
> 
> Yeah, only the left has an agenda, all the right wants is justice Since the moment of attack, as much as the left has waited with baited breath they could pin this on a right wing extremist, the right have screamed that its all those dirty Arab mooslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be "dirty Caucasian mooslims" to you, sister...
Click to expand...


At least youre not trying to claim he's not white


----------



## Foxfyre

AmyNation said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Seriously?
> 
> Yeah, only the left has an agenda, all the right wants is justice Since the moment of attack, as much as the left has waited with baited breath they could pin this on a right wing extremist, the right have screamed that its all those dirty Arab mooslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a dedicated leftist would interpret my post as you have interpreted it, I think.  Are you suggesting that ANY of you on the left haven't HOPED this would be a rightwinger instead of somebody who is more sympathetic in the leftwing dynamic?  Has a single leftist in this thread, or any others on USMB or elsewhere, suggested that these guys could be Muslim extremists?  How many of you accuse us who are at least looking at that possibility as people who are racist toward 'dirty Arab mooslims?'
> 
> How about we all be Americans and be willing to see things as they actually are even if it does happen to veer into un-PC territory and does happen to exhonerate people you despise?  Would that be okay with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a dedicated rightie would interpret my post as you have interpreted it, I think.  Are you suggesting that ANY of you on the right haven't HOPED this would be a Muslim instead of somebody who is more sympathetic in the Right-wing dynamic?  Has a single rightie in this thread, or any others on USMB or elsewhere, suggested that these guys could be right wing extremists?
> 
> How about we all be Americans and be willing to see things as they actually are even if it does happen to veer into un-PC territory and does happen to exhonerate people you despise?  Would that be okay with you?
Click to expand...


I am not aware of any rightwingers who are particularly concerned with PC-ness of any kind.  We do get really tired of being accused of all sorts of ugliness every time one of these things come up.  I didn't see a single soul on Fox news nor did I hear a single conservative talk radio host suggest that these guys were Muslim extremists.  I don't know if anybody on the message board immediately suggested that.

I do know that MSNBC, CNN, and other more leftwing sources immediately brought in religion, guns, and other specualatin, but not one suggested Muslim extremism even though for years now, MOST of these kinds of attacks have been via Muslim extremists.

But for some reason it just isn't PC to look in that direction is it?  Why is that do you think?   Do Muslim extremists who hurt people deserve some kind of special exemption from being suspect?  If so, how come the NRA, Christians, and other conservative groups don't deserve the same exemption?

Nevertheless I was speaking my observation of the way this whole discussion has been going, and I reported the news that is being reported.  And your post was less than honest, charitable, or accurate re what I had posted.  And I took exception to that.

Will I take exception to it the next time you do that?  Probably.  Yeah.  You can pretty much count on it.


----------



## Indofred

LoudMcCloud said:


>



His best bet would be to call the press then walk outside in shorts and a T shirt, hands in the air.
If, as his dad claims, it is a plot, the cops can't shoot him.
Regardless of the truth in that claim, he's dead if he doesn't.


----------



## AmyNation

Foxfyre said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a dedicated leftist would interpret my post as you have interpreted it, I think.  Are you suggesting that ANY of you on the left haven't HOPED this would be a rightwinger instead of somebody who is more sympathetic in the leftwing dynamic?  Has a single leftist in this thread, or any others on USMB or elsewhere, suggested that these guys could be Muslim extremists?  How many of you accuse us who are at least looking at that possibility as people who are racist toward 'dirty Arab mooslims?'
> 
> How about we all be Americans and be willing to see things as they actually are even if it does happen to veer into un-PC territory and does happen to exhonerate people you despise?  Would that be okay with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a dedicated rightie would interpret my post as you have interpreted it, I think.  Are you suggesting that ANY of you on the right haven't HOPED this would be a Muslim instead of somebody who is more sympathetic in the Right-wing dynamic?  Has a single rightie in this thread, or any others on USMB or elsewhere, suggested that these guys could be right wing extremists?
> 
> How about we all be Americans and be willing to see things as they actually are even if it does happen to veer into un-PC territory and does happen to exhonerate people you despise?  Would that be okay with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not aware of any rightwingers who are particularly concerned with PC-ness of any kind.  We do get really tired of being accused of all sorts of ugliness every time one of these things come up.  I didn't see a single soul on Fox news nor did I hear a single conservative talk radio host suggest that these guys were Muslim extremists.  I don't know if anybody on the message board immediately suggested that.
> 
> I do know that MSNBC, CNN, and other more leftwing sources immediately brought in religion, guns, and other specualatin, but not one suggested Muslim extremism even though for years now, MOST of these kinds of attacks have been via Muslim extremists.
> 
> But for some reason it just isn't PC to look in that direction is it?  Why is that do you think?   Do Muslim extremists who hurt people deserve some kind of special exemption from being suspect?  If so, how come the NRA, Christians, and other conservative groups don't deserve the same exemption?
> 
> Nevertheless I was speaking my observation of the way this whole discussion has been going, and I reported the news that is being reported.  And your post was less than honest, charitable, or accurate re what I had posted.  And I took exception to that.
> 
> Will I take exception to it the next time you do that?  Probably.  Yeah.  You can pretty much count on it.
Click to expand...


Don't play the wounded victim, it doesn't suit you.

You are correct in that the extreme left wanted the bomber to be all the things they hate about the right, but your attempt to suggest the extreme right only wanted to avoid the lefts issues shows how partisan you are.

The last week the board has been filled with threads speculating on who the bombers are, and have show how much some on the right have been desperate for them to be evil Arabic Muslims. The desire for this to be a huge terrorist plot instead of an isolated incident has been strong and continues to grow. 

The right has been just as ridiculous and partisan in this as the left. As someone else said, everyone has an agenda.


----------



## Ravi

We still don't know why they did it. It may have nothing to do with their religion at all.


----------



## AmyNation

As of right now, I think its likely an extreme Islamic issue. I think there's a 40-60 chance that they worked alone though. The older brother had been to Russia recently, the younger( as far as reports go now) hasn't left the America since he was a small child.


----------



## Ravi

AmyNation said:


> As of right now, I think its likely an extreme Islamic issue. I think there's a 40-60 chance that they worked alone though. The older brother had been to Russia recently, the younger( as far as reports go now) hasn't left the America since he was a small child.



I guess it would be nice to think that the only reason Muslims kill people is because they are terrorists. But I doubt that is the case.


----------



## AmyNation

Ravi said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of right now, I think its likely an extreme Islamic issue. I think there's a 40-60 chance that they worked alone though. The older brother had been to Russia recently, the younger( as far as reports go now) hasn't left the America since he was a small child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it would be nice to think that the only reason Muslims kill people is because they are terrorists. But I doubt that is the case.
Click to expand...


They have quotes from the older brother who did an interview for a boxing thing, describing himself as very religious, that he has no American friends, that he worries about a lack of self control/values in todays world and can't understand Americans.

Unlike some, I wait for facts before speculating.


----------



## Connery

What discussing motivation what has to be taken into account is that these were brothers who may have some common experiences which may have been the source for these acts. 

I find it very curious that they did not harm the man they hijacked the car from. After killings and maiming many others. If this killing spree was motivated by a religious belief that man should have been killed as well.

There is more to this story.


----------



## Politico

LoudMcCloud said:


> » Why Government Should Be The First Suspect In Any Terror Attack Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!



Can you try to contain your looney self for just a minute please.



Oldguy said:


> Now, they're meeting with a Russian interpreter to take him somewhere.  Maybe the house they have surrounded in Watertown?



Wow. I don't even watch the news on Fridays and I know that ain't true.

On that note has anything interesting happened today? I'd read the last few pages but I am sure most of it is rumor.


----------



## Foxfyre

AmyNation said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a dedicated rightie would interpret my post as you have interpreted it, I think.  Are you suggesting that ANY of you on the right haven't HOPED this would be a Muslim instead of somebody who is more sympathetic in the Right-wing dynamic?  Has a single rightie in this thread, or any others on USMB or elsewhere, suggested that these guys could be right wing extremists?
> 
> How about we all be Americans and be willing to see things as they actually are even if it does happen to veer into un-PC territory and does happen to exhonerate people you despise?  Would that be okay with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of any rightwingers who are particularly concerned with PC-ness of any kind.  We do get really tired of being accused of all sorts of ugliness every time one of these things come up.  I didn't see a single soul on Fox news nor did I hear a single conservative talk radio host suggest that these guys were Muslim extremists.  I don't know if anybody on the message board immediately suggested that.
> 
> I do know that MSNBC, CNN, and other more leftwing sources immediately brought in religion, guns, and other specualatin, but not one suggested Muslim extremism even though for years now, MOST of these kinds of attacks have been via Muslim extremists.
> 
> But for some reason it just isn't PC to look in that direction is it?  Why is that do you think?   Do Muslim extremists who hurt people deserve some kind of special exemption from being suspect?  If so, how come the NRA, Christians, and other conservative groups don't deserve the same exemption?
> 
> Nevertheless I was speaking my observation of the way this whole discussion has been going, and I reported the news that is being reported.  And your post was less than honest, charitable, or accurate re what I had posted.  And I took exception to that.
> 
> Will I take exception to it the next time you do that?  Probably.  Yeah.  You can pretty much count on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't play the wounded victim, it doesn't suit you.
> 
> You are correct in that the extreme left wanted the bomber to be all the things they hate about the right, but your attempt to suggest the extreme right only wanted to avoid the lefts issues shows how partisan you are.
> 
> The last week the board has been filled with threads speculating on who the bombers are, and have show how much some on the right have been desperate for them to be evil Arabic Muslims. The desire for this to be a huge terrorist plot instead of an isolated incident has been strong and continues to grow.
> 
> The right has been just as ridiculous and partisan in this as the left. As someone else said, everyone has an agenda.
Click to expand...


Given that for decades now, almost ALL of these kinds of sneak attacks via bomb or other weapons of mass destruction have been done by Muslim extremists, it is perfectly reasonable for Muslim extremists to be the first suspects when such attacks occur.  Just as we do NOT expect Muslim extremists to be implicated in the mass murders committed quite visibly by gunmen who then usually take their own lives.

I would have had no problem with your point of view if you had offered a reasoned argument for why Muslim extremists are probably not the logical suspects in this case.  But  you didn't do that.  You accused me, by implication, of being racist toward 'dirty Arab Mooslims' (your phrase, not mine.)  

Since I don't think in terms like 'dirty Araba mooslims' or use such phrases in my arguments, that reflects on you and not me.  So don't lose any sleep over me feeling 'victimized' in any way just because you call people names or characterize them in dishonest ways.  It takes more than calling me names to 'victimize' me.

At the same time, the link to radical Islamic regions appears to be a fact related to the Boston bombers and does provide a piece of circumstantial evidence pointing to Islamic extremism as a motive for the Boston bombings while in no means is conclusive.   It seems to me that intelligent and reasoned leftists or rightists would have no problem accepting that such information does exist.


----------



## AmyNation

Foxfyre said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of any rightwingers who are particularly concerned with PC-ness of any kind.  We do get really tired of being accused of all sorts of ugliness every time one of these things come up.  I didn't see a single soul on Fox news nor did I hear a single conservative talk radio host suggest that these guys were Muslim extremists.  I don't know if anybody on the message board immediately suggested that.
> 
> I do know that MSNBC, CNN, and other more leftwing sources immediately brought in religion, guns, and other specualatin, but not one suggested Muslim extremism even though for years now, MOST of these kinds of attacks have been via Muslim extremists.
> 
> But for some reason it just isn't PC to look in that direction is it?  Why is that do you think?   Do Muslim extremists who hurt people deserve some kind of special exemption from being suspect?  If so, how come the NRA, Christians, and other conservative groups don't deserve the same exemption?
> 
> Nevertheless I was speaking my observation of the way this whole discussion has been going, and I reported the news that is being reported.  And your post was less than honest, charitable, or accurate re what I had posted.  And I took exception to that.
> 
> Will I take exception to it the next time you do that?  Probably.  Yeah.  You can pretty much count on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play the wounded victim, it doesn't suit you.
> 
> You are correct in that the extreme left wanted the bomber to be all the things they hate about the right, but your attempt to suggest the extreme right only wanted to avoid the lefts issues shows how partisan you are.
> 
> The last week the board has been filled with threads speculating on who the bombers are, and have show how much some on the right have been desperate for them to be evil Arabic Muslims. The desire for this to be a huge terrorist plot instead of an isolated incident has been strong and continues to grow.
> 
> The right has been just as ridiculous and partisan in this as the left. As someone else said, everyone has an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given that for decades now, almost ALL of these kinds of sneak attacks via bomb or other weapons of mass destruction have been done by Muslim extremists, it is perfectly reasonable for Muslim extremists to be the first suspects when such attacks occur.  Just as we do NOT expect Muslim extremists to be implicated in the mass murders committed quite visibly by gunmen who then usually take their own lives.
> 
> I would have had no problem with your point of view if you had offered a reasoned argument for why Muslim extremists are probably not the logical suspects in this case.  But  you didn't do that.  You accused me, by implication, of being racist toward 'dirty Arab Mooslims' (your phrase, not mine.)
> 
> Since I don't think in terms like 'dirty Araba mooslims' or use such phrases in my arguments, that reflects on you and not me.  So don't lose any sleep over me feeling 'victimized' in any way just because you call people names or characterize them in dishonest ways.  It takes more than calling me names to 'victimize' me.
> 
> At the same time, the link to radical Islamic regions appears to be a fact related to the Boston bombers and does provide a piece of circumstantial evidence pointing to Islamic extremism as a motive for the Boston bombings while in no means is conclusive.   It seems to me that intelligent and reasoned leftists or rightists would have no problem accepting that such information does exist.
Click to expand...


Look, I have no desire to argue with you. You have a bad habit of ignoring facts that don't fit your personal narrative. You can stand on your soap box and shout about how the left was pushing their agenda while the right wore their halos and sought justice till the cows come home.If it makes you feel better, go for it.

I just felt the need to once again point out how much you give away when you do so


----------



## Synthaholic

Seen at a Boston area liquor store:


----------



## Foxfyre

AmyNation said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play the wounded victim, it doesn't suit you.
> 
> You are correct in that the extreme left wanted the bomber to be all the things they hate about the right, but your attempt to suggest the extreme right only wanted to avoid the lefts issues shows how partisan you are.
> 
> The last week the board has been filled with threads speculating on who the bombers are, and have show how much some on the right have been desperate for them to be evil Arabic Muslims. The desire for this to be a huge terrorist plot instead of an isolated incident has been strong and continues to grow.
> 
> The right has been just as ridiculous and partisan in this as the left. As someone else said, everyone has an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that for decades now, almost ALL of these kinds of sneak attacks via bomb or other weapons of mass destruction have been done by Muslim extremists, it is perfectly reasonable for Muslim extremists to be the first suspects when such attacks occur.  Just as we do NOT expect Muslim extremists to be implicated in the mass murders committed quite visibly by gunmen who then usually take their own lives.
> 
> I would have had no problem with your point of view if you had offered a reasoned argument for why Muslim extremists are probably not the logical suspects in this case.  But  you didn't do that.  You accused me, by implication, of being racist toward 'dirty Arab Mooslims' (your phrase, not mine.)
> 
> Since I don't think in terms like 'dirty Araba mooslims' or use such phrases in my arguments, that reflects on you and not me.  So don't lose any sleep over me feeling 'victimized' in any way just because you call people names or characterize them in dishonest ways.  It takes more than calling me names to 'victimize' me.
> 
> At the same time, the link to radical Islamic regions appears to be a fact related to the Boston bombers and does provide a piece of circumstantial evidence pointing to Islamic extremism as a motive for the Boston bombings while in no means is conclusive.   It seems to me that intelligent and reasoned leftists or rightists would have no problem accepting that such information does exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I have no desire to argue with you. You have a bad habit of ignoring facts that don't fit your personal narrative. You can stand on your soap box and shout about how the left was pushing their agenda while the right wore their halos and sought justice till the cows come home.If it makes you feel better, go for it.
> 
> I just felt the need to once again point out how much you give away when you do so
Click to expand...


If you have no desire to argue with me, then don't.

I don't spend my time accusing you, defining you, telling you what you think, what you believe, what you ignore, what you push, what you shout.  And because you are a leftist, I don't expect you to see it when that is what you do to me even when you have to make up a straw man or red herring or some other nonsense because you can't use a single illustration in context to back up your accusations of me.

But I will continue to call you on it when you misquote me or mischaracterize what I have posted.

Meanwhile, I prefer to focus on the topic if that is okay with you.


----------



## boedicca




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I just heard that he posted online that he will kill everyone since they killed his brother.

Likely this post had to come from his phone since its doubtful he has computer access at this point. 

Being able to ping his phone should provide some hint as to his whereabouts


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Unofficial word on police scanner is they just cuffed the white hat suspect.

Edit: Cancel that... apparently the police jumped and cuffed an elderly man by mistake


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Also heard that 15 police were injured. No specifics hoeever


----------



## Beachboy

I have been both right and left, and am now neither.  So, I will state the obvious, "If we had not let third world foreigners into our country in the first place, there would have been no Boston Marathon bombing." Duh!


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Body found on boat in backyard in Watertown- WCVB
3 people arrested at Hidden Brooks Apartments in New Bedford connected to terrorists- WLNE


----------



## MondoBongo

Beachboy said:


> I have been both right and left, and am now neither.  So, I will state the obvious, "If we had not let third world foreigners into our country in the first place, there would have been no Boston Marathon bombing." Duh!



Well, you got the "duh" part right.


----------



## Unkotare

Looks like they may have got him...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Maybe,  they have someone surrounded.....


----------



## SFC Ollie

Someone hiding in a Boat....


----------



## candycorn

SFC Ollie said:


> Someone hiding in a Boat....



He's starring in the _Life of Die_...Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of right now, I think its likely an extreme Islamic issue. I think there's a 40-60 chance that they worked alone though. The older brother had been to Russia recently, the younger( as far as reports go now) hasn't left the America since he was a small child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it would be nice to think that the only reason Muslims kill people is because they are terrorists. But I doubt that is the case.
Click to expand...


Can you explain why Chenyans would have a problem with the US? Didn't we actually fight for the Muslims in Europe when Clinton was in office?

Yet, for some reason, you fall back on it not being the fault of the ideology.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Connery said:


> What discussing motivation what has to be taken into account is that these were brothers who may have some common experiences which may have been the source for these acts.
> 
> I find it very curious that they did not harm the man they hijacked the car from. After killings and maiming many others. If this killing spree was motivated by a religious belief that man should have been killed as well.
> 
> There is more to this story.



Yet they killed a security guard who was not even aware they were there.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Foxfyre said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given that for decades now, almost ALL of these kinds of sneak attacks via bomb or other weapons of mass destruction have been done by Muslim extremists, it is perfectly reasonable for Muslim extremists to be the first suspects when such attacks occur.  Just as we do NOT expect Muslim extremists to be implicated in the mass murders committed quite visibly by gunmen who then usually take their own lives.
> 
> I would have had no problem with your point of view if you had offered a reasoned argument for why Muslim extremists are probably not the logical suspects in this case.  But  you didn't do that.  You accused me, by implication, of being racist toward 'dirty Arab Mooslims' (your phrase, not mine.)
> 
> Since I don't think in terms like 'dirty Araba mooslims' or use such phrases in my arguments, that reflects on you and not me.  So don't lose any sleep over me feeling 'victimized' in any way just because you call people names or characterize them in dishonest ways.  It takes more than calling me names to 'victimize' me.
> 
> At the same time, the link to radical Islamic regions appears to be a fact related to the Boston bombers and does provide a piece of circumstantial evidence pointing to Islamic extremism as a motive for the Boston bombings while in no means is conclusive.   It seems to me that intelligent and reasoned leftists or rightists would have no problem accepting that such information does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I have no desire to argue with you. You have a bad habit of ignoring facts that don't fit your personal narrative. You can stand on your soap box and shout about how the left was pushing their agenda while the right wore their halos and sought justice till the cows come home.If it makes you feel better, go for it.
> 
> I just felt the need to once again point out how much you give away when you do so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have no desire to argue with me, then don't.
> 
> I don't spend my time accusing you, defining you, telling you what you think, what you believe, what you ignore, what you push, what you shout.  And because you are a leftist, I don't expect you to see it when that is what you do to me even when you have to make up a straw man or red herring or some other nonsense because you can't use a single illustration in context to back up your accusations of me.
> 
> But I will continue to call you on it when you misquote me or mischaracterize what I have posted.
> 
> Meanwhile, I prefer to focus on the topic if that is okay with you.
Click to expand...


Do we have a post of the year award?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

BallsBrunswick said:


> Unofficial word on police scanner is they just cuffed the white hat suspect.
> 
> Edit: Cancel that... apparently the police jumped and cuffed an elderly man by mistake



At least they didn't shoot him.


----------



## Unkotare

Somebody cornered, but not yet in custody.


----------



## Pop23

I hope they take him alive. I want to hear what he says. 

Before he takes a ride on old sparky.


----------



## MaryL

I am watching how fixated the media is on the Boston Bombers. But I am stunned buy how the media seems to ignore the mass deaths at West, Texas fertilizer plant explosion, and they were preventable. This is makes my head spin.


----------



## SFC Ollie

They sure are taking their time with this guy they have cornered.


----------



## SFC Ollie

MaryL said:


> I am watching how fixated the media is on the Boston Bombers. But I am stunned buy how the media seems to ignore the mass deaths at West, Texas fertilizer plant explosion, and they were preventable. This is makes my head spin.



I've seen pretty much coverage of both.....


----------



## daws101

georgephillip said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes george and a few posts ago it was Iraq. So in your eyes we deserve to have our 8 year old children killed by a bomb.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> And when you respond as the asshole you are shaping up to be, expect more negs......
> 
> 
> 
> What part of killing children do you endorse?
Click to expand...

Not the what about the children nonsense again..


----------



## Pop23

Why don't they just hook up to that boat, take it to the river and shoot a few holes in it. 

I promise he would come out. Even if he didn't it would save the taxpayers a bundle!


----------



## yidnar

Pop23 said:


> Why don't they just hook up to that boat, take it to the river and shoot a few holes in it.
> 
> I promise he would come out. Even if he didn't it would save the taxpayers a bundle!



have the puppet from the movie SAW in the boat with him !! have his dick chained to the boat hull and give him a razor knife ! !


----------



## Pop23

yidnar said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't they just hook up to that boat, take it to the river and shoot a few holes in it.
> 
> I promise he would come out. Even if he didn't it would save the taxpayers a bundle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have the puppet from the movie SAW in the boat with him !! have his dick chained to the boat hull and give him a razor knife ! !
Click to expand...


Or that ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## hoosier88

We want a suspect alive - to interrogate, to see if they were lone actors or not, to see if we can expect more attacks, to see where to deliver our protest.  & an actual interrogation, not some hack job by Extraordinary Rendition nor merely drop a Hellfire on him.


----------



## Indofred

hoosier88 said:


> We want a suspect alive - to interrogate, to see if they were lone actors or not, to see if we can expect more attacks, to see where to deliver our protest.  & an actual interrogation, not some hack job by Extraordinary Rendition nor merely drop a Hellfire on him.



You may have to invade Russia.
Alive is good news.
With luck, they can find out who got the kid to do this and get them as well.


----------



## Connery

Quantum Windbag said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> What discussing motivation what has to be taken into account is that these were brothers who may have some common experiences which may have been the source for these acts.
> 
> I find it very curious that they did not harm the man they hijacked the car from. After killings and maiming many others. If this killing spree was motivated by a religious belief that man should have been killed as well.
> 
> There is more to this story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they killed a security guard who was not even aware they were there.
Click to expand...


Therein lies the inconstancy with a purely religious motivation.


----------



## Foxfyre

Well they've got him and they took him alive.  He's in custody and in the hospital in serious but apparently not critical condition. And no doubt they have him under very heavy guard.  I am so glad that they took him alive.  We need to know what motivation was behind this for sure though there is quite a bit of circumstantial evidence being reported if they have that part right--Facebook postings, etc.  But at least Boston's long nightmare is over for now except for those mourning or recovering from horrendous injuries.  May prayers continue to be with them as the healing begins.


----------



## koshergrl

Indofred said:


> hoosier88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want a suspect alive - to interrogate, to see if they were lone actors or not, to see if we can expect more attacks, to see where to deliver our protest.  & an actual interrogation, not some hack job by Extraordinary Rendition nor merely drop a Hellfire on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have to invade Russia.
> Alive is good news.
> With luck, they can find out who got the kid to do this and get them as well.
Click to expand...


His mother said the FBI put him up to it.


----------



## koshergrl

Boston's nightmare is just beginning. A lot of people knew what these guys were planning. They questioned the older bro two years ago, and Dad said his sons talked to him about the bombing last week.


----------



## Againsheila

I still want to know why the first suspect is being deported.  If he's innocent, why is he being deported?


----------



## hoosier88

koshergrl said:


> Boston's nightmare is just beginning. *A lot of people knew what these guys were planning.* They questioned the older bro two years ago, and Dad said his sons talked to him about the bombing last week.




(My bold)

If a lot of people knew about the bomb plot, they may be chargeable.  It depends on how the survivor is charged - if one of the charges is conspiracy to bomb, any & all of the people who knew about the plot could also be charged.

Especially if those who knew provided material support - a place to make bombs, store materials, ordered explosives, ball bearings, nails, blasting caps, electronics.  Raids on the lab & assembly/storage/work areas should turn up receipts, fingerprints, bills of lading, & on & on.  FBI is good on forensics, if there's a paper trail, they should be able to run it down.

Explosives have signatures, & techs can read those.  We'll see, over the next 6 months or so ...


----------



## jon_berzerk

Againsheila said:


> I still want to know why the first suspect is being deported.  If he's innocent, why is he being deported?



they said he had some other issues 

i would like to know what happened to the guy this morning 

that had on  a bomb vest and was holding a dead mans trigger 

that the cops had on the ground and a bomb robot stripping him 

heard while listening to the scanner


----------



## Indofred

koshergrl said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoosier88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want a suspect alive - to interrogate, to see if they were lone actors or not, to see if we can expect more attacks, to see where to deliver our protest.  & an actual interrogation, not some hack job by Extraordinary Rendition nor merely drop a Hellfire on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have to invade Russia.
> Alive is good news.
> With luck, they can find out who got the kid to do this and get them as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His mother said the FBI put him up to it.
Click to expand...


Some stories suggest that wouldn't be a first.

The Informants | Mother Jones


----------



## jon_berzerk

Indofred said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may have to invade Russia.
> Alive is good news.
> With luck, they can find out who got the kid to do this and get them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His mother said the FBI put him up to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some stories suggest that wouldn't be a first.
> 
> The Informants | Mother Jones
Click to expand...


the sweet mother 

she is quite the role model 

Loss prevention from Lord & Taylor called to report they had detained a shoplifter. Zubeidat K. Tsarnaeva, 45, of 410 Norfolk St., Apt. 3, Cambridge, was arrested and charged with larceny over $250 (womens clothing valued at $1,624), and two counts of malicious/wanton damage/defacement to property.

Arrests: $1,600 in Clothes Stolen - Natick, MA Patch

ironically 

the same store front that one of the bombs was at


----------



## CaféAuLait

New photo









Dzhokhar Tsarnaev is seen being arrested in Watertown, Mass., on April 19, 2013, in connection to the Boston Marathon bombings on April 15, 2013. (Obtained by ABC News)


----------



## CaféAuLait

This article has him getting out of the boat


Boston bomb suspect captured, brother killed | wwltv.com New Orleans


----------



## jon_berzerk

CaféAuLait;7120200 said:
			
		

> This article has him getting out of the boat
> 
> 
> Boston bomb suspect captured, brother killed | wwltv.com New Orleans



from the daily mail

This image, taken from a surveillance camera shows Dzhokhar Tsarnaev climbing into a boat Friday night after a police gun battle. He was later found in the boat and captured


http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/20/article-2311982-1965519A000005DC-857_634x357.jpg

Boston bombing: Watertown homeowner finds suspect Dzhokhar Tsarnaev in boat | Mail Online


----------



## Indofred

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of right now, I think its likely an extreme Islamic issue. I think there's a 40-60 chance that they worked alone though. The older brother had been to Russia recently, the younger( as far as reports go now) hasn't left the America since he was a small child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it would be nice to think that the only reason Muslims kill people is because they are terrorists. But I doubt that is the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you explain why Chenyans would have a problem with the US? Didn't we actually fight for the Muslims in Europe when Clinton was in office?
> 
> Yet, for some reason, you fall back on it not being the fault of the ideology.
Click to expand...


The suspect's Russian version FB page had Syrian stuff on it.
America interferes in Syrian internal politics.

That may well explain it. (but I do not agree with it, before some moron suggests I do)


----------



## Indofred

Connery said:


> What discussing motivation what has to be taken into account is that these were brothers who may have some common experiences which may have been the source for these acts.
> 
> I find it very curious that they did not harm the man they hijacked the car from. After killings and maiming many others. If this killing spree was motivated by a religious belief that man should have been killed as well.
> 
> There is more to this story.



You could argue, they are a product of Russian anti-Muslim violence.
I would imagine it's easy to radicalise someone who has been on the receiving end of oppression.


----------



## blackcherry

What a beating America has taken 
.Much of the  whole world either openly laughing ( radicals and Freedom Fighters ) and many  others cackling behind closed doors .
What a botched investigation --- the FBI will pay later when the hysteria dissolves ,  and the final scenes were pure farce .


----------



## Esmeralda

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;7120200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This article has him getting out of the boat
> 
> 
> Boston bomb suspect captured, brother killed | wwltv.com New Orleans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the daily mail
> 
> *This image, taken from a surveillance camera shows Dzhokhar Tsarnaev climbing into a boat Friday night after a police gun battle. He was later found in the boat and captured*
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/20/article-2311982-1965519A000005DC-857_634x357.jpg
> 
> Boston bombing: Watertown homeowner finds suspect Dzhokhar Tsarnaev in boat | Mail Online
Click to expand...


_The Daily Mail_ is a tabloid.  One needs to be completely sceptical of everything they print.  Most likely, the photo is him getting OUT of the boat.


----------



## Lakhota

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;7120200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This article has him getting out of the boat
> 
> 
> Boston bomb suspect captured, brother killed | wwltv.com New Orleans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the daily mail
> 
> This image, taken from a surveillance camera shows Dzhokhar Tsarnaev climbing into a boat Friday night after a police gun battle. He was later found in the boat and captured
> 
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/20/article-2311982-1965519A000005DC-857_634x357.jpg
> 
> Boston bombing: Watertown homeowner finds suspect Dzhokhar Tsarnaev in boat | Mail Online
Click to expand...


Why is the boat cover/tarp all shredded if he's climbing "into" the boat to hide?  I say it's him climbing "out" of the boat under his own power when he surrendered.  I'm convinced that I got a brief glimpse of him walking behind some shrubbery after he surrendered while being followed and shoved by police walking behind him.


----------



## Politico

I want to thank everyone for 108 pages of clueless comedy gold.


----------



## Meister

I'm glad to see that not only did Obama get Bin Laden, but Obama also got these two terrorists.   Any comments?


----------



## Synthaholic

Meister said:


> I'm glad to see that not only did Obama get Bin Laden, but Obama also got these two terrorists.   Any comments?




I think your Obama-love is going just a bit too far.


----------



## Foxfyre

It is being handled pretty low key by the media, but apparently there have been more arrests other than the one bomber last night.  And though most have been questioned and released, according to one account, at least one other person is still being detained.  I'm sure we'll hear more about that as time passes.  Obviously they don't want to implicate people who may be innocent any more than is absolutely necessary.

But now the focus is on whether there are others involved.  The arrested brother was not Miranda-ed immediately as that is not required with terrorists but sooner or later they will probably have to do that and allow him silence.  Meanwhile they hoped to get a motive and who, if anybody, he was representing.

It doesn't seem entirely reasonable that the brothers acted entirely alone as the bombs were sufficiently sophisticated as to need some training/expertise and possibly some financing.  Did they figure it all out themselves?  Or are part of a larger group?   These are all questions we really do need an answer to.


----------



## LAfrique

Ravi said:


> We still don't know why they did it. It may have nothing to do with their religion at all.




I think this case is possibly a case of Hi-Tech manipulation: I think the Tsarnaev brothers may have been under influence of electronic manipulation. 

Are you aware of HAARP? See "Angels Don't Play This HAARP" - HAARP.net - The Military's Pandora's Box by Dr. Nick Begich and Jeane Manning


----------



## LAfrique

Have you wondered why the blast at JFK Library, about five miles away from Marathon Explosions, is not being talked about? And I wonder what happened to the two other explosives reportedly found at Marathon site.


----------



## LAfrique

Politico said:


> LoudMcCloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> » Why Government Should Be The First Suspect In Any Terror Attack Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you try to contain your looney self for just a minute please.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, they're meeting with a Russian interpreter to take him somewhere.  Maybe the house they have surrounded in Watertown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. I don't even watch the news on Fridays and I know that ain't true.
> 
> On that note has anything interesting happened today? I'd read the last few pages but I am sure most of it is rumor.
Click to expand...



Politico, not loony, simply logical thinking. While I believe the Tsarnaev brothers are not master minds behind the Boston Marathon explosions, I also believe the brothers are likely vicitms of electronic manipulations: *The US and Russia have history of electronic mind control. *For starters, see HAARP.net    


I wonder why no one is talking about blast at JFK Library on the same day, few miles away from Marathon explosions. And what became of two other explosives found at Boston Marathon? I wonder.


----------



## Foxfyre

The last I heard, the fire at the library was most likely due to a mechanical malfunction and was not intentionally caused--whether that is definitive or not remains to be seen but I know the police are being careful not to speculate in any way.   As for 'other explosions', the police have repeatedly said that there were only two devices at the scene and no others so rumors about others apparently were just rumors.
Boston Marathon bombs placed in pressure cookers - ESPN Boston


----------



## SFC Ollie

Lots of speculation during those initial hours....Most all of it proved to be false......


----------



## Foxfyre

Meister said:


> I'm glad to see that not only did Obama get Bin Laden, but Obama also got these two terrorists.   Any comments?



Well, in fairness to the President he didn't exactly take all the credit for the capture, but he definitely made it clear that it was his efforts that contributed to it.  

He does beat all.  In going on 4-1/2 years now, I have yet heard him accept ANY responsibility for anything bad that has happened, any failed policy, anything that went wrong.  That stuff is always somebody else's fault or something he inherited.  He is blameless.

But he sure does want credit for anything good that happens, doesn't he.  He manages to make it clear that it was HIS idea or HIS doing that made it happen.

And in this speech, he just can't bring himself to say that the motive likely comes from Muslim extremism.  Even though he has no problem at all speculating on motives re a Cambridge professor or a Trayvon Martin, etc.   And that is intensely frustrating to those of us who know that Muslim extremism is killing thousands, maybe millions, of innocent people and creating mayhem all around the world.
]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgByrIZAhW4]Obama comments on capture of Boston bombing suspect - Lastest News - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila

LAfrique said:


> Have you wondered why the blast at JFK Library, about five miles away from Marathon Explosions, is not being talked about? And I wonder what happened to the two other explosives reportedly found at Marathon site.



From what I read, it wasn't an explosion at the library, it was fire, and in a back section.  The other two explosives, weren't explosives either.  Apparently just stuff that was in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Againsheila

I still want to know why the original suspect, who is supposedly innocent, is being deported.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I must have missed that, but I would think maybe an expired Visa or something along those lines?


----------



## Connery

Indofred said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> What discussing motivation what has to be taken into account is that these were brothers who may have some common experiences which may have been the source for these acts.
> 
> I find it very curious that they did not harm the man they hijacked the car from. After killings and maiming many others. If this killing spree was motivated by a religious belief that man should have been killed as well.
> 
> There is more to this story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could argue, they are a product of Russian anti-Muslim violence.
> I would imagine it's easy to radicalise someone who has been on the receiving end of oppression.
Click to expand...


I agree especially after learning the older brother had recently spent 6 months in Russia. Still, not everyone who is on the receiving end of what they consider "oppression" chooses to bomb people seemingly at ransom and that have not been their oppressors.


----------



## Beachboy

Connery said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> What discussing motivation what has to be taken into account is that these were brothers who may have some common experiences which may have been the source for these acts.
> 
> I find it very curious that they did not harm the man they hijacked the car from. After killings and maiming many others. If this killing spree was motivated by a religious belief that man should have been killed as well.
> 
> There is more to this story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could argue, they are a product of Russian anti-Muslim violence.
> I would imagine it's easy to radicalise someone who has been on the receiving end of oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree especially after learning the older brother had recently spent 6 months in Russia. Still, not everyone who is on the receiving end of what they consider "oppression" chooses to bomb people seemingly at ransom and that have not been their oppressors.
Click to expand...


Let's see what we learn from this.


----------



## Vandalshandle

If all those runners and spectators had been armed, these two guys would never have escaped the scene of the crime. In fact, since everyone would have slapped leather and started blazing away, NOBODY would have left the scene of the crime...


----------



## Againsheila

SFC Ollie said:


> I must have missed that, but I would think maybe an expired Visa or something along those lines?



Nope, they revoked his visa.  Strangely, according to someone of Facebook, the first lady visited him before visiting anyone else after the Bombing.


----------



## CaféAuLait

SFC Ollie said:


> Lots of speculation during those initial hours....Most all of it proved to be false......



Indeed. Something I did not realize is the suspects had two cars when they were stopped, one they had jacked and their own. Each one was in a different car when the cops stopped them in Watertown. 



> The two men were in separate cars when they were confronted, he said  apparently one of their own and another that they had carjacked.
> 
> Deveau said police tracked one of the cars because the carjack victims phone was still inside. The lone officer, whom he identified as Joe Reynolds, was told not to engage the suspects, but the suspects fired on him from separate locations, Deveau said.




Report: 3 arrested in New Bedford in connection to bombing suspe - ABC6 - Providence, RI and New Bedford, MA News, Weather

So were they picking up something from their other car? Going in different directions? For them to have planned this attack, stay around for days then finally decide to leave they seemed to lack any real plan.


----------



## Zona

Zona said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN reporting that a law enforcement official is saying they have a Saudi National injured in the hospital. He is a "person of interest" has been questioned, is being guarded but not under arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so begins the bullshit.
Click to expand...


By the way, all of you who basically convicted this Saudi, comments?


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see that not only did Obama get Bin Laden, but Obama also got these two terrorists.   Any comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in fairness to the President he didn't exactly take all the credit for the capture, but he definitely made it clear that it was his efforts that contributed to it.
> 
> He does beat all.  In going on 4-1/2 years now, I have yet heard him accept ANY responsibility for anything bad that has happened, any failed policy, anything that went wrong.  That stuff is always somebody else's fault or something he inherited.  He is blameless.
> 
> But he sure does want credit for anything good that happens, doesn't he.  He manages to make it clear that it was HIS idea or HIS doing that made it happen.
> 
> And in this speech, he just can't bring himself to say that the motive likely comes from Muslim extremism.  Even though he has no problem at all speculating on motives re a Cambridge professor or a Trayvon Martin, etc.   And that is intensely frustrating to those of us who know that Muslim extremism is killing thousands, maybe millions, of innocent people and creating mayhem all around the world.
> ]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgByrIZAhW4]Obama comments on capture of Boston bombing suspect - Lastest News - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


SHUT  THE    FUCK   UP... you fucking hack.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Zona said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN reporting that a law enforcement official is saying they have a Saudi National injured in the hospital. He is a "person of interest" has been questioned, is being guarded but not under arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so begins the bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, all of you who basically convicted this Saudi, comments?
Click to expand...


Ya know there are other threads where posters were convinced this man was the guy:













Comments ranged from he looks "mentally retarded", to he was "the one" or looked like a "Tea Partier", just by his looks. There were other 'white' guys profiled along with people of color. 

I know when I reviewed the photos, I was more intent on finding people who appeared with backpacks then sans backpack. Color did not matter. When I saw the guy above, I too thought he might be someone that sould be looked into along with others. 

As far as the Saudi man ( who is not pictured in the photo you have above) he was detained by police, and his home was searched for 5 hours by ATF, FBI and other agencies. People were going by reports. At the time hearing he was being questioned and seeing agents at his apartment gave people reason to believe he may have been the suspect.


----------



## koshergrl

Zona said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN reporting that a law enforcement official is saying they have a Saudi National injured in the hospital. He is a "person of interest" has been questioned, is being guarded but not under arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so begins the bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, all of you who basically convicted this Saudi, comments?
Click to expand...


Who, as it turns out, got deported..which means he either is an outright criminal, or has been associated with something very questionable.

So he was guilty, and worth a closer look. Good riddance.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

What are we even arguing about right now? Internet profiling? Who cares? It was interesting. This was the first American criminal investigation that several million people were following online. It was resolved within three days and no one innocent was harmed by the speculation. You are getting your panties in a bunch over nothing.


----------



## Ravi

Poetic justice that the younger brother probably killed the older one by driving over him while trying to escape.

I hope the kid lives a long life behind bars.


----------



## Ravi

BallsBrunswick said:


> What are we even arguing about right now? Internet profiling? Who cares? It was interesting. This was the first American criminal investigation that several million people were following online. It was resolved within three days and no one innocent was harmed by the speculation. You are getting your panties in a bunch over nothing.



I wonder if the guy that everyone labeled a retard agrees with you?

Fact of the matter is, that nutters see things and go out and do something in revenge. The speculation was pretty stupid.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Ravi said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are we even arguing about right now? Internet profiling? Who cares? It was interesting. This was the first American criminal investigation that several million people were following online. It was resolved within three days and no one innocent was harmed by the speculation. You are getting your panties in a bunch over nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the guy that everyone labeled a retard agrees with you?
Click to expand...


You're going to have to be more specific for this website...


----------



## koshergrl

Zona said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see that not only did Obama get Bin Laden, but Obama also got these two terrorists.   Any comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in fairness to the President he didn't exactly take all the credit for the capture, but he definitely made it clear that it was his efforts that contributed to it.
> 
> He does beat all.  In going on 4-1/2 years now, I have yet heard him accept ANY responsibility for anything bad that has happened, any failed policy, anything that went wrong.  That stuff is always somebody else's fault or something he inherited.  He is blameless.
> 
> But he sure does want credit for anything good that happens, doesn't he.  He manages to make it clear that it was HIS idea or HIS doing that made it happen.
> 
> And in this speech, he just can't bring himself to say that the motive likely comes from Muslim extremism.  Even though he has no problem at all speculating on motives re a Cambridge professor or a Trayvon Martin, etc.   And that is intensely frustrating to those of us who know that Muslim extremism is killing thousands, maybe millions, of innocent people and creating mayhem all around the world.
> ]
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgByrIZAhW4"]Obama comments on capture of Boston bombing suspect - Lastest News - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHUT  THE    FUCK   UP... you fucking hack.
Click to expand...


Oooh..articulate.


----------



## Ravi

scroll up dude, scroll up


----------



## SFC Ollie

CaféAuLait;7123198 said:
			
		

> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of speculation during those initial hours....Most all of it proved to be false......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Something I did not realize is the suspects had two cars when they were stopped, one they had jacked and their own. Each one was in a different car when the cops stopped them in Watertown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two men were in separate cars when they were confronted, he said  apparently one of their own and another that they had carjacked.
> 
> Deveau said police tracked one of the cars because the carjack victims phone was still inside. The lone officer, whom he identified as Joe Reynolds, was told not to engage the suspects, but the suspects fired on him from separate locations, Deveau said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Report: 3 arrested in New Bedford in connection to bombing suspe - ABC6 - Providence, RI and New Bedford, MA News, Weather
> 
> So were they picking up something from their other car? Going in different directions? For them to have planned this attack, stay around for days then finally decide to leave they seemed to lack any real plan.
Click to expand...


Good chance that they didn't think they would get caught until their pictures were released to the public.....


----------



## BallsBrunswick

So that's a total of six so far in this terrorist cell?


----------



## SFC Ollie

koshergrl said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in fairness to the President he didn't exactly take all the credit for the capture, but he definitely made it clear that it was his efforts that contributed to it.
> 
> He does beat all.  In going on 4-1/2 years now, I have yet heard him accept ANY responsibility for anything bad that has happened, any failed policy, anything that went wrong.  That stuff is always somebody else's fault or something he inherited.  He is blameless.
> 
> But he sure does want credit for anything good that happens, doesn't he.  He manages to make it clear that it was HIS idea or HIS doing that made it happen.
> 
> And in this speech, he just can't bring himself to say that the motive likely comes from Muslim extremism.  Even though he has no problem at all speculating on motives re a Cambridge professor or a Trayvon Martin, etc.   And that is intensely frustrating to those of us who know that Muslim extremism is killing thousands, maybe millions, of innocent people and creating mayhem all around the world.
> ]
> Obama comments on capture of Boston bombing suspect - Lastest News - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHUT  THE    FUCK   UP... you fucking hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooh..articulate.
Click to expand...


Zona gets that way.........


----------



## CaféAuLait

SFC Ollie said:


> CaféAuLait;7123198 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of speculation during those initial hours....Most all of it proved to be false......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Something I did not realize is the suspects had two cars when they were stopped, one they had jacked and their own. Each one was in a different car when the cops stopped them in Watertown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two men were in separate cars when they were confronted, he said  apparently one of their own and another that they had carjacked.
> 
> Deveau said police tracked one of the cars because the carjack victims phone was still inside. The lone officer, whom he identified as Joe Reynolds, was told not to engage the suspects, but the suspects fired on him from separate locations, Deveau said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Report: 3 arrested in New Bedford in connection to bombing suspe - ABC6 - Providence, RI and New Bedford, MA News, Weather
> 
> So were they picking up something from their other car? Going in different directions? For them to have planned this attack, stay around for days then finally decide to leave they seemed to lack any real plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good chance that they didn't think they would get caught until their pictures were released to the public.....
Click to expand...


True, but I honestly think they had more mayhem planned and that is why they did not flee before. But who knows, right?


----------



## freedombecki

Foxfyre said:


> The last I heard, the fire at the library was most likely due to a mechanical malfunction and was not intentionally caused--whether that is definitive or not remains to be seen but I know the police are being careful not to speculate in any way. As for 'other explosions', the police have repeatedly said that there were only two devices at the scene and no others so rumors about others apparently were just rumors.
> Boston Marathon bombs placed in pressure cookers - ESPN Boston


 
I hate to be paranoid, but sometimes a criminal or cell group will create distractions that help them get away by tying up police personnel who otherwise would be on the scene where the real crime took place.

Were there any associated persons to the known killers in the vicinity of the library when the 'malfunction' occurred? Were there videos on there showing movement of people in the area of the library preceding its 'malfunction?'

/paranoia


----------



## CaféAuLait

BallsBrunswick said:


> So that's a total of six so far in this terrorist cell?



Well, ya got the two bombers...

Then we have reports and photos of the three being arrested in. So I count 5, IF the three they took away in handcuffs last night are involved, but I have yet to find any other information. 

Report: 3 arrested in New Bedford in connection to bombing suspe - ABC6 - Providence, RI and New Bedford, MA News, Weather

The other guy they arrested today in Chicago is not related to the Boston case a different Al-Qaeda cell.


----------



## SFC Ollie

freedombecki said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last I heard, the fire at the library was most likely due to a mechanical malfunction and was not intentionally caused--whether that is definitive or not remains to be seen but I know the police are being careful not to speculate in any way. As for 'other explosions', the police have repeatedly said that there were only two devices at the scene and no others so rumors about others apparently were just rumors.
> Boston Marathon bombs placed in pressure cookers - ESPN Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be paranoid, but sometimes a criminal or cell group will create distractions that help them get away by tying up police personnel who otherwise would be on the scene where the real crime took place.
> 
> Were there any associated persons to the known killers in the vicinity of the library when the 'malfunction' occurred? Were there videos on there showing movement of people in the area of the library preceding its 'malfunction?'
> 
> /paranoia
Click to expand...


That was my first thought but I'm sure the authorities are looking at that as a possibility....

We just don't know yet.......


----------



## freedombecki

Againsheila said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed that, but I would think maybe an expired Visa or something along those lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they revoked his visa. Strangely, according to someone of Facebook, the first lady visited him before visiting anyone else after the Bombing.
Click to expand...

That is sick, if true. I hope it isn't. 

Edit: Oh, no. I found the visitation here: Michele Obama Visited Saudi National on Thursday.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Againsheila said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed that, but I would think maybe an expired Visa or something along those lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they revoked his visa.  Strangely, according to someone of Facebook, the first lady visited him before visiting anyone else after the Bombing.
Click to expand...


Without having to retrace what you two are talking about who did she visit?


----------



## freedombecki

SFC Ollie said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last I heard, the fire at the library was most likely due to a mechanical malfunction and was not intentionally caused--whether that is definitive or not remains to be seen but I know the police are being careful not to speculate in any way. As for 'other explosions', the police have repeatedly said that there were only two devices at the scene and no others so rumors about others apparently were just rumors.
> Boston Marathon bombs placed in pressure cookers - ESPN Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be paranoid, but sometimes a criminal or cell group will create distractions that help them get away by tying up police personnel who otherwise would be on the scene where the real crime took place.
> 
> Were there any associated persons to the known killers in the vicinity of the library when the 'malfunction' occurred? Were there videos on there showing movement of people in the area of the library preceding its 'malfunction?'
> 
> /paranoia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was my first thought but I'm sure the authorities are looking at that as a possibility....
> 
> We just don't know yet.......
Click to expand...

After reading about their other student "associates" I'm starting to think America needs to do a little housekeeping on immigrations given with paid educational benefits and welfare.

First, working people are taxed to kingdom come for the government's largesse, and then, they kill us at the end of the rainbow as payback, and our own vets are denied promises made to them for serving.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

freedombecki said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed that, but I would think maybe an expired Visa or something along those lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they revoked his visa. Strangely, according to someone of Facebook, the first lady visited him before visiting anyone else after the Bombing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is sick, if true. I hope it isn't.
> 
> Edit: Oh, no. I found the visitation here: Michele Obama Visited Saudi National on Thursday.
Click to expand...


Never mind Thanks Becki


----------



## Beachboy

Over the years, the FBI has been criticized for many things.  This time around they did it right.  They have now developed a new method of catching criminals using the general public.  It is nice to see the American people and the FBI on the same side.  Let's hope it continues.




​ 


.


----------



## Ravi

freedombecki said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed that, but I would think maybe an expired Visa or something along those lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they revoked his visa. Strangely, according to someone of Facebook, the first lady visited him before visiting anyone else after the Bombing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is sick, if true. I hope it isn't.
> 
> Edit: Oh, no. I found the visitation here: Michele Obama Visited Saudi National on Thursday.
Click to expand...


What a ninny you are. Jesus wept.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Since the people she visited have been cleared from suspicions I have no problem with her visiting with them, they are as much a victim as anyone else.....


----------



## freedombecki

Vandalshandle said:


> If all those runners and spectators had been armed, these two guys would never have escaped the scene of the crime. In fact, since everyone would have slapped leather and started blazing away, NOBODY would have left the scene of the crime...


 Not true.

And not true.


----------



## freedombecki

Ravi said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they revoked his visa. Strangely, according to someone of Facebook, the first lady visited him before visiting anyone else after the Bombing.
> 
> 
> 
> That is sick, if true. I hope it isn't.
> 
> Edit: Oh, no. I found the visitation here: Michele Obama Visited Saudi National on Thursday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a ninny you are. Jesus wept.
Click to expand...

 I didn't know you were so religious, Ravi.


----------



## Againsheila

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed that, but I would think maybe an expired Visa or something along those lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they revoked his visa.  Strangely, according to someone of Facebook, the first lady visited him before visiting anyone else after the Bombing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without having to retrace what you two are talking about who did she visit?
Click to expand...


The first suspect, the one they caught the day of the bombing but later said had nothing to do with it, however, they've revoked his visa and are planning on deporting him anyway...strange workings there.


----------



## Againsheila

SFC Ollie said:


> Since the people she visited have been cleared from suspicions I have no problem with her visiting with them, they are as much a victim as anyone else.....



According to the Facebook post, she passed by all the Americans and headed straight for the Saudi national.  Kind of a slap in the face to the wounded Americans, wouldn't you say?  Apparently our own citizens aren't good enough for a visit from the first lady but Saudi Nationals are.


----------



## SFC Ollie

According to Saudi news source The Obamas visited victims at several hospitals.



> The Saudi news report is plausible given that the first lady along with President Obama visited victims of the Boston bombings at several different area hospitals Thursday afternoon.
> 
> The visits were closed to the media and scheduled with little advance notice due to security reasons.



Saudi News Site: Michelle Obama Visited Saudi National in Hospital on Thursday


----------



## SFC Ollie

Lord knows you guys know i don't like Obama and what he stands for, but I can find no wrong with these visits....


----------



## Zona

CaféAuLait;7123417 said:
			
		

> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so begins the bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, all of you who basically convicted this Saudi, comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya know there are other threads where posters were convinced this man was the guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments ranged from he looks "mentally retarded", to he was "the one" or looked like a "Tea Partier", just by his looks. There were other 'white' guys profiled along with people of color.
> 
> I know when I reviewed the photos, I was more intent on finding people who appeared with backpacks then sans backpack. Color did not matter. When I saw the guy above, I too thought he might be someone that sould be looked into along with others.
> 
> As far as the Saudi man ( who is not pictured in the photo you have above) he was detained by police, and his home was searched for 5 hours by ATF, FBI and other agencies. People were going by reports. At the time hearing he was being questioned and seeing agents at his apartment gave people reason to believe he may have been the suspect.
Click to expand...


How many of them where on their knee's with their hands behind their heads?  I will give you a hint...one, the saudi.  No white guys, the saudi.


----------



## Zona

koshergrl said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so begins the bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, all of you who basically convicted this Saudi, comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who, as it turns out, got deported..which means he either is an outright criminal, or has been associated with something very questionable.
> 
> So he was guilty, and worth a closer look. Good riddance.
Click to expand...


Atop getting your news from Fox and Hannity.  He is not being deported.  Breitbart can suck it. 

Saudi student hurt in Boston bombing not a suspect, not being deported

A Saudi student questioned in connection to the bombing of the Boston Marathon is* not *being deported, Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano told a House panel Thursday.

Saudi student hurt in Boston bombing not a suspect, not being deported - The Hill's Global Affairs

This is the perfect example of the savage right always being so damn racist.  Of course you thought that Saudi was guilty of something.  HE HAS TO BE RIGHTY?  

You are either simply wrong (he is not deported) or a liar.  Which is it?


----------



## Zona

Againsheila said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the people she visited have been cleared from suspicions I have no problem with her visiting with them, they are as much a victim as anyone else.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Facebook post, she passed by all the Americans and headed straight for the Saudi national.  Kind of a slap in the face to the wounded Americans, wouldn't you say?  Apparently our own citizens aren't good enough for a visit from the first lady but Saudi Nationals are.
Click to expand...


Fucking hack.


----------



## tinydancer

Zona said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, all of you who basically convicted this Saudi, comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who, as it turns out, got deported..which means he either is an outright criminal, or has been associated with something very questionable.
> 
> So he was guilty, and worth a closer look. Good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atop getting your news from Fox and Hannity.  He is not being deported.  Breitbart can suck it.
> 
> Saudi student hurt in Boston bombing not a suspect, not being deported
> 
> A Saudi student questioned in connection to the bombing of the Boston Marathon is* not *being deported, Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano told a House panel Thursday.
> 
> Saudi student hurt in Boston bombing not a suspect, not being deported - The Hill's Global Affairs
> 
> This is the perfect example of the savage right always being so damn racist.  Of course you thought that Saudi was guilty of something.  HE HAS TO BE RIGHTY?
> 
> You are either simply wrong (he is not deported) or a liar.  Which is it?
Click to expand...


My heart went out to that kid. And yes I am a conservative. And yes it is still beating. 

I couldn't imagine a more horrific moment than being a saudi national standing in the middle of Bostonians a just partying away and have a terror bomb go off. 

I know he ran. I don't blame him. But for me...

I'd have run like hell as well.


----------



## Againsheila

Zona said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, all of you who basically convicted this Saudi, comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who, as it turns out, got deported..which means he either is an outright criminal, or has been associated with something very questionable.
> 
> So he was guilty, and worth a closer look. Good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atop getting your news from Fox and Hannity.  He is not being deported.  Breitbart can suck it.
> 
> Saudi student hurt in Boston bombing not a suspect, not being deported
> 
> A Saudi student questioned in connection to the bombing of the Boston Marathon is* not *being deported, Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano told a House panel Thursday.
> 
> Saudi student hurt in Boston bombing not a suspect, not being deported - The Hill's Global Affairs
> 
> This is the perfect example of the savage right always being so damn racist.  Of course you thought that Saudi was guilty of something.  HE HAS TO BE RIGHTY?
> 
> You are either simply wrong (he is not deported) or a liar.  Which is it?
Click to expand...


If you were watching the news, you would know they went from "he will be deported" to "he may be deported".  I'm not sure where it stands now.  But how can they keep him if they revoked his visa and why did they revoke his visa if he's innocent?


----------



## Againsheila

Zona said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, all of you who basically convicted this Saudi, comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who, as it turns out, got deported..which means he either is an outright criminal, or has been associated with something very questionable.
> 
> So he was guilty, and worth a closer look. Good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atop getting your news from Fox and Hannity.  He is not being deported.  Breitbart can suck it.
> 
> Saudi student hurt in Boston bombing not a suspect, not being deported
> 
> A Saudi student questioned in connection to the bombing of the Boston Marathon is* not *being deported, Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano told a House panel Thursday.
> 
> Saudi student hurt in Boston bombing not a suspect, not being deported - The Hill's Global Affairs
> 
> This is the perfect example of the savage right always being so damn racist.  Of course you thought that Saudi was guilty of something.  HE HAS TO BE RIGHTY?
> 
> You are either simply wrong (he is not deported) or a liar.  Which is it?
Click to expand...


Saudi national questioned in Boston attack may be deported | Interviews | Hannity

STEVE EMERSON, TERRORISM EXPERT: Well, what I reported last night, which you had confirmed, was that the person initially that was of interest, then they determined he was not of interest, I reported that there was a deportation order, because he violated U.S. national security, and the deportation was scheduled for next Tuesday.

Ms. Napolitano, head of Homeland Security, denied this morning in a hearing in a testy exchange with a member of Congress, saying there was no deportation considered, she no idea what he was talking about. Tonight I got access to an internal ICE document proving the fact that his visa was revoked because of national security violations and that he was scheduled for deportation next Tuesday.

Now in the interim, since last night, I think there's an effort now to cover their tracks, not be embarrassed by the fact that they're deporting somebody who had violated U.S. national security. So maybe they now have decided to withhold the deportation.

<<<<

We can only go by what we hear or read in the news.  I'm totally confused.


----------



## Zona

Againsheila said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who, as it turns out, got deported..which means he either is an outright criminal, or has been associated with something very questionable.
> 
> So he was guilty, and worth a closer look. Good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atop getting your news from Fox and Hannity.  He is not being deported.  Breitbart can suck it.
> 
> Saudi student hurt in Boston bombing not a suspect, not being deported
> 
> A Saudi student questioned in connection to the bombing of the Boston Marathon is* not *being deported, Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano told a House panel Thursday.
> 
> Saudi student hurt in Boston bombing not a suspect, not being deported - The Hill's Global Affairs
> 
> This is the perfect example of the savage right always being so damn racist.  Of course you thought that Saudi was guilty of something.  HE HAS TO BE RIGHTY?
> 
> You are either simply wrong (he is not deported) or a liar.  Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were watching the news, you would know they went from "he will be deported" to "he may be deported".  I'm not sure where it stands now.  But how can they keep him if they revoked his visa and why did they revoke his visa if he's innocent?
Click to expand...


Hannity and Beck told you he is deported.  HE IS NOT.  

I feel for that kid.  I really do.  The right had him convicted and all he was doing was enjoying a damn marathon.  

He HAD to be guilty of something right koshergirl?  

Fucking right wingers make me sick.


----------



## Zona

Againsheila said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who, as it turns out, got deported..which means he either is an outright criminal, or has been associated with something very questionable.
> 
> So he was guilty, and worth a closer look. Good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atop getting your news from Fox and Hannity.  He is not being deported.  Breitbart can suck it.
> 
> Saudi student hurt in Boston bombing not a suspect, not being deported
> 
> A Saudi student questioned in connection to the bombing of the Boston Marathon is* not *being deported, Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano told a House panel Thursday.
> 
> Saudi student hurt in Boston bombing not a suspect, not being deported - The Hill's Global Affairs
> 
> This is the perfect example of the savage right always being so damn racist.  Of course you thought that Saudi was guilty of something.  HE HAS TO BE RIGHTY?
> 
> You are either simply wrong (he is not deported) or a liar.  Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saudi national questioned in Boston attack may be deported | Interviews | Hannity
> 
> STEVE EMERSON, TERRORISM EXPERT: Well, what I reported last night, which you had confirmed, was that the person initially that was of interest, then they determined he was not of interest, I reported that there was a deportation order, because he violated U.S. national security, and the deportation was scheduled for next Tuesday.
> 
> Ms. Napolitano, head of Homeland Security, denied this morning in a hearing in a testy exchange with a member of Congress, saying there was no deportation considered, she no idea what he was talking about. Tonight I got access to an internal ICE document proving the fact that his visa was revoked because of national security violations and that he was scheduled for deportation next Tuesday.
> 
> Now in the interim, since last night, I think there's an effort now to cover their tracks, not be embarrassed by the fact that they're deporting somebody who had violated U.S. national security. So maybe they now have decided to withhold the deportation.
> 
> <<<<
> 
> We can only go by what we hear or read in the news.  I'm totally confused.
Click to expand...


Again, it fucking Hannity.  He is full of shit and so are people who quote anything from his show.  

GET IT NOW? Every thing about Fox sucks.


----------



## Againsheila

Zona said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atop getting your news from Fox and Hannity.  He is not being deported.  Breitbart can suck it.
> 
> Saudi student hurt in Boston bombing not a suspect, not being deported
> 
> A Saudi student questioned in connection to the bombing of the Boston Marathon is* not *being deported, Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano told a House panel Thursday.
> 
> Saudi student hurt in Boston bombing not a suspect, not being deported - The Hill's Global Affairs
> 
> This is the perfect example of the savage right always being so damn racist.  Of course you thought that Saudi was guilty of something.  HE HAS TO BE RIGHTY?
> 
> You are either simply wrong (he is not deported) or a liar.  Which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi national questioned in Boston attack may be deported | Interviews | Hannity
> 
> STEVE EMERSON, TERRORISM EXPERT: Well, what I reported last night, which you had confirmed, was that the person initially that was of interest, then they determined he was not of interest, I reported that there was a deportation order, because he violated U.S. national security, and the deportation was scheduled for next Tuesday.
> 
> Ms. Napolitano, head of Homeland Security, denied this morning in a hearing in a testy exchange with a member of Congress, saying there was no deportation considered, she no idea what he was talking about. Tonight I got access to an internal ICE document proving the fact that his visa was revoked because of national security violations and that he was scheduled for deportation next Tuesday.
> 
> Now in the interim, since last night, I think there's an effort now to cover their tracks, not be embarrassed by the fact that they're deporting somebody who had violated U.S. national security. So maybe they now have decided to withhold the deportation.
> 
> <<<<
> 
> We can only go by what we hear or read in the news.  I'm totally confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, it fucking Hannity.  He is full of shit and so are people who quote anything from his show.
> 
> GET IT NOW? Every thing about Fox sucks.
Click to expand...


Oh please, if they said something you wanted to hear, you'd be all over quoting them.  Fox isn't the only place that mentioned this guy getting deported and I don't think they were the first.


----------



## Foxfyre

Againsheila said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi national questioned in Boston attack may be deported | Interviews | Hannity
> 
> STEVE EMERSON, TERRORISM EXPERT: Well, what I reported last night, which you had confirmed, was that the person initially that was of interest, then they determined he was not of interest, I reported that there was a deportation order, because he violated U.S. national security, and the deportation was scheduled for next Tuesday.
> 
> Ms. Napolitano, head of Homeland Security, denied this morning in a hearing in a testy exchange with a member of Congress, saying there was no deportation considered, she no idea what he was talking about. Tonight I got access to an internal ICE document proving the fact that his visa was revoked because of national security violations and that he was scheduled for deportation next Tuesday.
> 
> Now in the interim, since last night, I think there's an effort now to cover their tracks, not be embarrassed by the fact that they're deporting somebody who had violated U.S. national security. So maybe they now have decided to withhold the deportation.
> 
> <<<<
> 
> We can only go by what we hear or read in the news.  I'm totally confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it fucking Hannity.  He is full of shit and so are people who quote anything from his show.
> 
> GET IT NOW? Every thing about Fox sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, if they said something you wanted to hear, you'd be all over quoting them.  Fox isn't the only place that mentioned this guy getting deported and I don't think they were the first.
Click to expand...


No actually it was an ICE official who first reported a deportation, according to TheBlaze, and that was subsequently discounted by other authorities.

There were two events that the media got confused. One was two Saudis who were injured in the bomb blast, one of which was particularly named as a person of interest but was subsequently cleared of any implication or connection to the bombers.  The other was an entirely different situation in which a Saudi national had been detained for reasons totally unrelated to the Boston bombing.

And Sheila is right.  There were erroneous comments and speculation among most of the media until all that got sorted out.  And there is a very big different between reporting what the media is reporting, which is what both Hannity and Beck--as well as ALL the others--were doing--there is a difference between that and making a definitive declaration that such and such happened, which none I listened to or watched did.


----------



## Luissa

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it fucking Hannity.  He is full of shit and so are people who quote anything from his show.
> 
> GET IT NOW? Every thing about Fox sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, if they said something you wanted to hear, you'd be all over quoting them.  Fox isn't the only place that mentioned this guy getting deported and I don't think they were the first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually it was an ICE official who first reported a deportation, according to TheBlaze, and that was subsequently discounted by other authorities.
> 
> There were two events that the media got confused. One was two Saudis who were injured in the bomb blast, one of which was particularly named as a person of interest but was subsequently cleared of any implication or connection to the bombers.  The other was an entirely different situation in which a Saudi national had been detained for reasons totally unrelated to the Boston bombing.
> 
> And Sheila is right.  There were erroneous comments and speculation among most of the media until all that got sorted out.  And there is a very big different between reporting what the media is reporting, which is what both Hannity and Beck--as well as ALL the others--were doing--there is a difference between that and making a definitive declaration that such and such happened, which none I listened to or watched did.
Click to expand...


According to The Blaze is all you need to know.


----------



## Foxfyre

Luissa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, if they said something you wanted to hear, you'd be all over quoting them.  Fox isn't the only place that mentioned this guy getting deported and I don't think they were the first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No actually it was an ICE official who first reported a deportation, according to TheBlaze, and that was subsequently discounted by other authorities.
> 
> There were two events that the media got confused. One was two Saudis who were injured in the bomb blast, one of which was particularly named as a person of interest but was subsequently cleared of any implication or connection to the bombers.  The other was an entirely different situation in which a Saudi national had been detained for reasons totally unrelated to the Boston bombing.
> 
> And Sheila is right.  There were erroneous comments and speculation among most of the media until all that got sorted out.  And there is a very big different between reporting what the media is reporting, which is what both Hannity and Beck--as well as ALL the others--were doing--there is a difference between that and making a definitive declaration that such and such happened, which none I listened to or watched did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to The Blaze is all you need to know.
Click to expand...


Well TheBlaze cited their sources.  A responsible debater would rebut erroneous information with more reliable sources or simply say they don't trust the source without further documentation.  A numbnut just attacks the source with nothing of substance other than they don't like the source.

The Blaze subsequently did report this:


> A senior law enforcement official with U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) told TheBlaze Thursday that reports claiming the department was deporting Abdul Rahman Ali Alharbi under section 212 3B (security and related grounds) and had opened an event (or file) on the Saudi Arabian national following the Boston attacks is categorically false.
> 
> The official also told TheBlaze that Alharbi was never in custody nor ever considered for deportation by ICE, but that the department does have a different Saudi national in custody being held on grounds unrelated to the Boston bombings.
> 
> Reports have indicated that both Alharbi and another Saudi student were wounded in Mondays blasts. While in the hospital for treatment following the attack, Alharbi was considered a person of interest and was guarded by law enforcement officials. He is now, according to law enforcement officials, no longer considered a person of interest.
> 
> The senior ICE official confirmed to TheBlaze that the department does currently have a different Saudi Arabian national in custody, but that that person is in no way affiliated with the Boston attacks, nor is the detainee one of the two Saudi nationals who were wounded on Monday.
> 
> The ICE official add that the man currently in ICEs custody is from the Boston area and is being detained on visa violation issues only.


----------



## Luissa

Foxfyre said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> No actually it was an ICE official who first reported a deportation, according to TheBlaze, and that was subsequently discounted by other authorities.
> 
> There were two events that the media got confused. One was two Saudis who were injured in the bomb blast, one of which was particularly named as a person of interest but was subsequently cleared of any implication or connection to the bombers.  The other was an entirely different situation in which a Saudi national had been detained for reasons totally unrelated to the Boston bombing.
> 
> And Sheila is right.  There were erroneous comments and speculation among most of the media until all that got sorted out.  And there is a very big different between reporting what the media is reporting, which is what both Hannity and Beck--as well as ALL the others--were doing--there is a difference between that and making a definitive declaration that such and such happened, which none I listened to or watched did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to The Blaze is all you need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well TheBlaze cited their sources.  A responsible debater would rebut erroneous information with more reliable sources or simply say they don't trust the source without further documentation.  A numbnut just attacks the source with nothing of substance other than they don't like the source.
> 
> The Blaze subsequently did report this:
> 
> 
> 
> A senior law enforcement official with U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) told TheBlaze Thursday that reports claiming the department was deporting Abdul Rahman Ali Alharbi under section 212 3B (security and related grounds) and had opened an event (or file) on the Saudi Arabian national following the Boston attacks is categorically false.
> 
> The official also told TheBlaze that Alharbi was never in custody nor ever considered for deportation by ICE, but that the department does have a different Saudi national in custody being held on grounds unrelated to the Boston bombings.
> 
> Reports have indicated that both Alharbi and another Saudi student were wounded in Mondays blasts. While in the hospital for treatment following the attack, Alharbi was considered a person of interest and was guarded by law enforcement officials. He is now, according to law enforcement officials, no longer considered a person of interest.
> 
> The senior ICE official confirmed to TheBlaze that the department does currently have a different Saudi Arabian national in custody, but that that person is in no way affiliated with the Boston attacks, nor is the detainee one of the two Saudi nationals who were wounded on Monday.
> 
> The ICE official add that the man currently in ICEs custody is from the Boston area and is being detained on visa violation issues only.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The problem is with the sources they use. Or the sources they claim they have. 
Once I see them using a terrible source or print a false source I tend to not believe anything they print or use them as a source for any information. That is what a responsible person tends to do. 
Once I read the article I looked up other sources, which is how I knew The Blaze once again had it wrong. It's pretty simple.


----------



## Foxfyre

Luissa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to The Blaze is all you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well TheBlaze cited their sources.  A responsible debater would rebut erroneous information with more reliable sources or simply say they don't trust the source without further documentation.  A numbnut just attacks the source with nothing of substance other than they don't like the source.
> 
> The Blaze subsequently did report this:
> 
> 
> 
> A senior law enforcement official with U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) told TheBlaze Thursday that reports claiming the department was deporting Abdul Rahman Ali Alharbi under section 212 3B (security and related grounds) and had opened an event (or file) on the Saudi Arabian national following the Boston attacks is categorically false.
> 
> The official also told TheBlaze that Alharbi was never in custody nor ever considered for deportation by ICE, but that the department does have a different Saudi national in custody being held on grounds unrelated to the Boston bombings.
> 
> Reports have indicated that both Alharbi and another Saudi student were wounded in Mondays blasts. While in the hospital for treatment following the attack, Alharbi was considered a person of interest and was guarded by law enforcement officials. He is now, according to law enforcement officials, no longer considered a person of interest.
> 
> The senior ICE official confirmed to TheBlaze that the department does currently have a different Saudi Arabian national in custody, but that that person is in no way affiliated with the Boston attacks, nor is the detainee one of the two Saudi nationals who were wounded on Monday.
> 
> The ICE official add that the man currently in ICEs custody is from the Boston area and is being detained on visa violation issues only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is with the sources they use. Or the sources they claim they have.
> Once I see them using a terrible source or print a false source I tend to not believe anything they print or use them as a source for any information. That is what a responsible person tends to do.
> Once I read the article I looked up other sources, which is how I knew The Blaze once again had it wrong. It's pretty simple.
Click to expand...


Then show how the Blaze had it wrong.  All they did is report what they had been told as everybody else has been doing.  And when they found out that what they had been told was wrong, they corrected it as I have reported.   In my view, that is not irresponsible journalism.  Nor is the Blaze generally a 'terrible source' because they do generally have a source for what they report.

We can reasonably argue whether it is responsible to report what is being reported to the media, but until you can show that others were more responsible, to single out TheBlaze as a 'bad source' doesn't really hold up.


----------



## Luissa

Foxfyre said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well TheBlaze cited their sources.  A responsible debater would rebut erroneous information with more reliable sources or simply say they don't trust the source without further documentation.  A numbnut just attacks the source with nothing of substance other than they don't like the source.
> 
> The Blaze subsequently did report this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is with the sources they use. Or the sources they claim they have.
> Once I see them using a terrible source or print a false source I tend to not believe anything they print or use them as a source for any information. That is what a responsible person tends to do.
> Once I read the article I looked up other sources, which is how I knew The Blaze once again had it wrong. It's pretty simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then show how the Blaze had it wrong.  All they did is report what they had been told as everybody else has been doing.  And when they found out that what they had been told was wrong, they corrected it as I have reported.   In my view, that is not irresponsible journalism.  Nor is the Blaze generally a 'terrible source' because they do generally have a source for what they report.
> 
> We can reasonably argue whether it is responsible to report what is being reported to the media, but until you can show that others were more responsible, to single out TheBlaze as a 'bad source' doesn't really hold up.
Click to expand...


You missed my point. The Blaze uses unreliable sources, you can have sources all day long, if they are crap they are Crap.


----------



## Luissa

And what other sites talked about the Saudi being deported? Fox, Brietbart? 
Show me a non right wing site that didn't use Fox News or the blaze that claimed he was being deported?


----------



## Foxfyre

Luissa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is with the sources they use. Or the sources they claim they have.
> Once I see them using a terrible source or print a false source I tend to not believe anything they print or use them as a source for any information. That is what a responsible person tends to do.
> Once I read the article I looked up other sources, which is how I knew The Blaze once again had it wrong. It's pretty simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then show how the Blaze had it wrong.  All they did is report what they had been told as everybody else has been doing.  And when they found out that what they had been told was wrong, they corrected it as I have reported.   In my view, that is not irresponsible journalism.  Nor is the Blaze generally a 'terrible source' because they do generally have a source for what they report.
> 
> We can reasonably argue whether it is responsible to report what is being reported to the media, but until you can show that others were more responsible, to single out TheBlaze as a 'bad source' doesn't really hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed my point. The Blaze uses unreliable sources, you can have sources all day long, if they are crap they are Crap.
Click to expand...


Ah.  I see.  An ICE official was an unreliable source because TheBlaze used him.  The fact that others used the same source until ICE itself refuted the information is irrelevent.  TheBlaze is of course hated with a passion by all leftists because it, like Drudge, seems to have a nose for news and is out ahead of the pack on some of this stuff.  And yes, sometimes they get too far ahead of the story, but I can assure you ALL media groups look to these kinds of sources so they won't be scooped too badly.

The fact that TheBlaze prominently corrected their information once it was available to them is a credit to their sense of journalistic responsibility.

But they by no means were the only ones running with the story until it deadended with better information:

The Saudi Saga: Key Information Still Being Revealed in Case of former ?Person of Interest? Gov?t Considered Deporting


----------



## Luissa

Foxfyre said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then show how the Blaze had it wrong.  All they did is report what they had been told as everybody else has been doing.  And when they found out that what they had been told was wrong, they corrected it as I have reported.   In my view, that is not irresponsible journalism.  Nor is the Blaze generally a 'terrible source' because they do generally have a source for what they report.
> 
> We can reasonably argue whether it is responsible to report what is being reported to the media, but until you can show that others were more responsible, to single out TheBlaze as a 'bad source' doesn't really hold up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You missed my point. The Blaze uses unreliable sources, you can have sources all day long, if they are crap they are Crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah.  I see.  An ICE official was an unreliable source because TheBlaze used him.  The fact that others used the same source until ICE itself refuted the information is irrelevent.  TheBlaze is of course hated with a passion by all leftists because it, like Drudge, seems to have a nose for news and is out ahead of the pack on some of this stuff.  And yes, sometimes they get too far ahead of the story, but I can assure you ALL media groups look to these kinds of sources so they won't be scooped too badly.
> 
> The fact that TheBlaze prominently corrected their information once it was available to them is a credit to their sense of journalistic responsibility.
> 
> But they by no means were the only ones running with the story until it deadended with better information:
> 
> The Saudi Saga: Key Information Still Being Revealed in Case of former ?Person of Interest? Gov?t Considered Deporting
Click to expand...


Obviously he was unreliable since he was wrong. And please find me a news site that reported on this that didn't use the The Blaze or Fox News as a source.


----------



## Foxfyre

Luissa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed my point. The Blaze uses unreliable sources, you can have sources all day long, if they are crap they are Crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  I see.  An ICE official was an unreliable source because TheBlaze used him.  The fact that others used the same source until ICE itself refuted the information is irrelevent.  TheBlaze is of course hated with a passion by all leftists because it, like Drudge, seems to have a nose for news and is out ahead of the pack on some of this stuff.  And yes, sometimes they get too far ahead of the story, but I can assure you ALL media groups look to these kinds of sources so they won't be scooped too badly.
> 
> The fact that TheBlaze prominently corrected their information once it was available to them is a credit to their sense of journalistic responsibility.
> 
> But they by no means were the only ones running with the story until it deadended with better information:
> 
> The Saudi Saga: Key Information Still Being Revealed in Case of former ?Person of Interest? Gov?t Considered Deporting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously he was unreliable since he was wrong. And please find me a news site that reported on this that didn't use the The Blaze or Fox News as a source.
Click to expand...


Sorry I can't do that since TheBlaze was the one who initially reported it and the others HAD to cite TheBlaze in order to report it at all.  The fact that the others all DID report it suggests they found the story intriguing and sufficiently credible to be important.  The first one out is generally cited as the source.   I can't help the fact that a source you don't like happens to be better at investigation than most of the others.

And the fact that Fox News reported it is an evil thing?  When so did CNN, MSNBC, ABC, CBS, and NBC?  That every one of them was putting out information on this report or that report that eventually turned out to be erroneous?  But no, the left's loathing for sources like TheBlaze is so prevalent that TheBlaze itself becomes the story as is anybody else the Left doesn't like who further explores it.

For instance, there is absolutely no mention of TheBlaze in this story:
Confusion over Saudis in Boston following marathon attack ? The Lead with Jake Tapper - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Luissa

Foxfyre said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  I see.  An ICE official was an unreliable source because TheBlaze used him.  The fact that others used the same source until ICE itself refuted the information is irrelevent.  TheBlaze is of course hated with a passion by all leftists because it, like Drudge, seems to have a nose for news and is out ahead of the pack on some of this stuff.  And yes, sometimes they get too far ahead of the story, but I can assure you ALL media groups look to these kinds of sources so they won't be scooped too badly.
> 
> The fact that TheBlaze prominently corrected their information once it was available to them is a credit to their sense of journalistic responsibility.
> 
> But they by no means were the only ones running with the story until it deadended with better information:
> 
> The Saudi Saga: Key Information Still Being Revealed in Case of former ?Person of Interest? Gov?t Considered Deporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously he was unreliable since he was wrong. And please find me a news site that reported on this that didn't use the The Blaze or Fox News as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't do that since TheBlaze was the one who initially reported it and the others HAD to cite TheBlaze in order to report it at all.  The fact that the others all DID report it suggests they found the story intriguing and sufficiently credible to be important.  The first one out is generally cited as the source.   I can't help the fact that a source you don't like happens to be better at investigation than most of the others.
> 
> And the fact that Fox News reported it is an evil thing?  When so did CNN, MSNBC, ABC, CBS, and NBC?  That every one of them was putting out information on this report or that report that eventually turned out to be erroneous?  But no, the left's loathing for sources like TheBlaze is so prevalent that TheBlaze itself becomes the story as is anybody else the Left doesn't like who further explores it.
> 
> For instance, there is absolutely no mention of TheBlaze in this story:
> Confusion over Saudis in Boston following marathon attack ? The Lead with Jake Tapper - CNN.com Blogs
Click to expand...


The fact that others used The Blaze as their source without doing their own research is exactly what is wrong with journalism. Thank you for proving my point. 
And don't worry, I don't just hate The Blaze, I don't watch MSNBC for the same reason. There is no responsibility in journalism anymore.


----------



## Ravi

Foxfyre said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  I see.  An ICE official was an unreliable source because TheBlaze used him.  The fact that others used the same source until ICE itself refuted the information is irrelevent.  TheBlaze is of course hated with a passion by all leftists because it, like Drudge, seems to have a nose for news and is out ahead of the pack on some of this stuff.  And yes, sometimes they get too far ahead of the story, but I can assure you ALL media groups look to these kinds of sources so they won't be scooped too badly.
> 
> The fact that TheBlaze prominently corrected their information once it was available to them is a credit to their sense of journalistic responsibility.
> 
> But they by no means were the only ones running with the story until it deadended with better information:
> 
> The Saudi Saga: Key Information Still Being Revealed in Case of former ?Person of Interest? Gov?t Considered Deporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously he was unreliable since he was wrong. And please find me a news site that reported on this that didn't use the The Blaze or Fox News as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't do that since TheBlaze was the one who initially reported it and the others HAD to cite TheBlaze in order to report it at all.  The fact that the others all DID report it suggests they found the story intriguing and sufficiently credible to be important.  The first one out is generally cited as the source.   I can't help the fact that a source you don't like happens to be better at investigation than most of the others.
> 
> And the fact that Fox News reported it is an evil thing?  When so did CNN, MSNBC, ABC, CBS, and NBC?  That every one of them was putting out information on this report or that report that eventually turned out to be erroneous?  But no, the left's loathing for sources like TheBlaze is so prevalent that TheBlaze itself becomes the story as is anybody else the Left doesn't like who further explores it.
> 
> For instance, there is absolutely no mention of TheBlaze in this story:
> Confusion over Saudis in Boston following marathon attack ? The Lead with Jake Tapper - CNN.com Blogs
Click to expand...

Why would there be? They reported that a Republican politician was wrong in his belief that a Saudi national was being held for deportation regarding the Boston bombing.

The Blaze should be renamed The Blaze Out. I think their track record on trying to push false stories is legendary by now.


----------



## Ravi

Anyway, anyone with a lick of sense would know we weren't going to deport someone that was guilty of murdering Americans in an American city.

Do some of you people even attempt to think?


----------



## Foxfyre

Luissa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously he was unreliable since he was wrong. And please find me a news site that reported on this that didn't use the The Blaze or Fox News as a source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't do that since TheBlaze was the one who initially reported it and the others HAD to cite TheBlaze in order to report it at all.  The fact that the others all DID report it suggests they found the story intriguing and sufficiently credible to be important.  The first one out is generally cited as the source.   I can't help the fact that a source you don't like happens to be better at investigation than most of the others.
> 
> And the fact that Fox News reported it is an evil thing?  When so did CNN, MSNBC, ABC, CBS, and NBC?  That every one of them was putting out information on this report or that report that eventually turned out to be erroneous?  But no, the left's loathing for sources like TheBlaze is so prevalent that TheBlaze itself becomes the story as is anybody else the Left doesn't like who further explores it.
> 
> For instance, there is absolutely no mention of TheBlaze in this story:
> Confusion over Saudis in Boston following marathon attack ? The Lead with Jake Tapper - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that others used The Blaze as their source without doing their own research is exactly what is wrong with journalism. Thank you for proving my point.
> And don't worry, I don't just hate The Blaze, I don't watch MSNBC for the same reason. There is no responsibility in journalism anymore.
Click to expand...


Well you disliked it enough to immediately make TheBlaze (and Fox News) the source of your contempt when, if you were not biased against most or all conservative sources, you would more likely hone in on the information itself and be curious abut whether an ICE official DID tell somebody that before ICE denied it.  And THAT is the difference between true journalism and picking and choosing information according to who you like or dislike.


----------



## Luissa

Foxfyre said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't do that since TheBlaze was the one who initially reported it and the others HAD to cite TheBlaze in order to report it at all.  The fact that the others all DID report it suggests they found the story intriguing and sufficiently credible to be important.  The first one out is generally cited as the source.   I can't help the fact that a source you don't like happens to be better at investigation than most of the others.
> 
> And the fact that Fox News reported it is an evil thing?  When so did CNN, MSNBC, ABC, CBS, and NBC?  That every one of them was putting out information on this report or that report that eventually turned out to be erroneous?  But no, the left's loathing for sources like TheBlaze is so prevalent that TheBlaze itself becomes the story as is anybody else the Left doesn't like who further explores it.
> 
> For instance, there is absolutely no mention of TheBlaze in this story:
> Confusion over Saudis in Boston following marathon attack ? The Lead with Jake Tapper - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that others used The Blaze as their source without doing their own research is exactly what is wrong with journalism. Thank you for proving my point.
> And don't worry, I don't just hate The Blaze, I don't watch MSNBC for the same reason. There is no responsibility in journalism anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you disliked it enough to immediately make TheBlaze (and Fox News) the source of your contempt when, if you were not biased against most or all conservative sources, you would more likely hone in on the information itself and be curious abut whether an ICE official DID tell somebody that before ICE denied it.  And THAT is the difference between true journalism and picking and choosing information according to who you like or dislike.
Click to expand...


I am sorry you were proven wrong. 
And their source was probably Joe Blow in the Fargo office. Instead of doing more research, they ran with a false story.


----------



## Luissa

Foxfyre said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't do that since TheBlaze was the one who initially reported it and the others HAD to cite TheBlaze in order to report it at all.  The fact that the others all DID report it suggests they found the story intriguing and sufficiently credible to be important.  The first one out is generally cited as the source.   I can't help the fact that a source you don't like happens to be better at investigation than most of the others.
> 
> And the fact that Fox News reported it is an evil thing?  When so did CNN, MSNBC, ABC, CBS, and NBC?  That every one of them was putting out information on this report or that report that eventually turned out to be erroneous?  But no, the left's loathing for sources like TheBlaze is so prevalent that TheBlaze itself becomes the story as is anybody else the Left doesn't like who further explores it.
> 
> For instance, there is absolutely no mention of TheBlaze in this story:
> Confusion over Saudis in Boston following marathon attack ? The Lead with Jake Tapper - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that others used The Blaze as their source without doing their own research is exactly what is wrong with journalism. Thank you for proving my point.
> And don't worry, I don't just hate The Blaze, I don't watch MSNBC for the same reason. There is no responsibility in journalism anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you disliked it enough to immediately make TheBlaze (and Fox News) the source of your contempt when, if you were not biased against most or all conservative sources, you would more likely hone in on the information itself and be curious abut whether an ICE official DID tell somebody that before ICE denied it.  And THAT is the difference between true journalism and picking and choosing information according to who you like or dislike.
Click to expand...


And I would have honed in on CNN but I can't find where they ran the story. I could only find Fox, Yahoo, The Blaze, and Brietbart. 
I am sorry I don't lap up mainstream media like you do. Plus I was smart enough to realize a. Emerson made it up or b. it was some lowly field agent who was confused. 
True journalism would have figured this out before running the story.


----------



## Foxfyre

Luissa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that others used The Blaze as their source without doing their own research is exactly what is wrong with journalism. Thank you for proving my point.
> And don't worry, I don't just hate The Blaze, I don't watch MSNBC for the same reason. There is no responsibility in journalism anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you disliked it enough to immediately make TheBlaze (and Fox News) the source of your contempt when, if you were not biased against most or all conservative sources, you would more likely hone in on the information itself and be curious abut whether an ICE official DID tell somebody that before ICE denied it.  And THAT is the difference between true journalism and picking and choosing information according to who you like or dislike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I would have honed in on CNN but I can't find where they ran the story. I could only find Fox, Yahoo, The Blaze, and Brietbart.
> I am sorry I don't lap up mainstream media like you do. Plus I was smart enough to realize a. Emerson made it up or b. it was some lowly field agent who was confused.
> True journalism would have figured this out before running the story.
Click to expand...


I'll give you credit for that when I see you condemning CNN or ABC or CBS etc. for running something that later needs to be corrected and when you discount them as a credible source if they get ahead of the story.  Until then I will have to assume you didn't even read the initial story in the Blaze or their subsequent stories folllowing it.  I did.  Also, as much as possible, what everybody else was reporting too.  I am a dedicated media watcher who has also held press credentials.  So I sort of know how this stuff happens.  I don't fault them for getting it wrong when there is no harm and no foul.  I DO fault them for failure to correct what they get wrong and do so as prominently as the information they got wrong.  TheBlaze does that every single time.  Most of the others, not so much.


----------



## Luissa

Foxfyre said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you disliked it enough to immediately make TheBlaze (and Fox News) the source of your contempt when, if you were not biased against most or all conservative sources, you would more likely hone in on the information itself and be curious abut whether an ICE official DID tell somebody that before ICE denied it.  And THAT is the difference between true journalism and picking and choosing information according to who you like or dislike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would have honed in on CNN but I can't find where they ran the story. I could only find Fox, Yahoo, The Blaze, and Brietbart.
> I am sorry I don't lap up mainstream media like you do. Plus I was smart enough to realize a. Emerson made it up or b. it was some lowly field agent who was confused.
> True journalism would have figured this out before running the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll give you credit for that when I see you condemning CNN or ABC or CBS etc. for running something that later needs to be corrected and when you discount them as a credible source if they get ahead of the story.  Until then I will have to assume you didn't even read the initial story in the Blaze or their subsequent stories folllowing it.  I did.  Also, as much as possible, what everybody else was reporting too.  I am a dedicated media watcher who has also held press credentials.  So I sort of know how this stuff happens.  I don't fault them for getting it wrong when there is no harm and no foul.  I DO fault them for failure to correct what they get wrong and do so as prominently as the information they got wrong.  TheBlaze does that every single time.  Most of the others, not so much.
Click to expand...


I actually did, a friend posted it on Facebook. 
And I just condemned all journalism including MSNBC a few posts back. I am sorry you didn't catch it. People are really having a hard time following threads today.


----------



## Luissa

Foxfyre said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you disliked it enough to immediately make TheBlaze (and Fox News) the source of your contempt when, if you were not biased against most or all conservative sources, you would more likely hone in on the information itself and be curious abut whether an ICE official DID tell somebody that before ICE denied it.  And THAT is the difference between true journalism and picking and choosing information according to who you like or dislike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would have honed in on CNN but I can't find where they ran the story. I could only find Fox, Yahoo, The Blaze, and Brietbart.
> I am sorry I don't lap up mainstream media like you do. Plus I was smart enough to realize a. Emerson made it up or b. it was some lowly field agent who was confused.
> True journalism would have figured this out before running the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll give you credit for that when I see you condemning CNN or ABC or CBS etc. for running something that later needs to be corrected and when you discount them as a credible source if they get ahead of the story.  Until then I will have to assume you didn't even read the initial story in the Blaze or their subsequent stories folllowing it.  I did.  Also, as much as possible, what everybody else was reporting too.  I am a dedicated media watcher who has also held press credentials.  So I sort of know how this stuff happens.  I don't fault them for getting it wrong when there is no harm and no foul.  I DO fault them for failure to correct what they get wrong and do so as prominently as the information they got wrong.  TheBlaze does that every single time.  Most of the others, not so much.
Click to expand...


What I posted in this thread. Post #1680
"And don't worry, I don't just hate The Blaze, I don't watch MSNBC for the same reason. There is no responsibility in journalism anymore."


----------



## Againsheila

Luissa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that others used The Blaze as their source without doing their own research is exactly what is wrong with journalism. Thank you for proving my point.
> And don't worry, I don't just hate The Blaze, I don't watch MSNBC for the same reason. There is no responsibility in journalism anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you disliked it enough to immediately make TheBlaze (and Fox News) the source of your contempt when, if you were not biased against most or all conservative sources, you would more likely hone in on the information itself and be curious abut whether an ICE official DID tell somebody that before ICE denied it.  And THAT is the difference between true journalism and picking and choosing information according to who you like or dislike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I would have honed in on CNN but I can't find where they ran the story. I could only find Fox, Yahoo, The Blaze, and Brietbart.
> I am sorry I don't lap up mainstream media like you do. Plus I was smart enough to realize a. Emerson made it up or b. it was some lowly field agent who was confused.
> True journalism would have figured this out before running the story.
Click to expand...


Do you remember CNNs coverage during the 2000 election?  When Carol Roberts of Palm Beach County announced on live television something to the effect of "We're not going home until Gore wins."  CNN aired that live but never mentioned it again.  No other news source picked up on it.  It was pretty much then that I realized our media isn't what it used to be.  No one really cares about the truth or justice, they all have their own agendas and both CNN and Fox are the same in that just like the dems and reps are the same.  

Read my signature....any idea why no news station ever picked up on that?  That man should have been expelled from this country, he was a spokesperson for the Mexican government.  Our government should have gone to the UN and insisted that Mexico declare it's intentions towards us but instead, they all ignored it.  Do you really think it went away?


----------



## Luissa

Againsheila said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you disliked it enough to immediately make TheBlaze (and Fox News) the source of your contempt when, if you were not biased against most or all conservative sources, you would more likely hone in on the information itself and be curious abut whether an ICE official DID tell somebody that before ICE denied it.  And THAT is the difference between true journalism and picking and choosing information according to who you like or dislike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would have honed in on CNN but I can't find where they ran the story. I could only find Fox, Yahoo, The Blaze, and Brietbart.
> I am sorry I don't lap up mainstream media like you do. Plus I was smart enough to realize a. Emerson made it up or b. it was some lowly field agent who was confused.
> True journalism would have figured this out before running the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember CNNs coverage during the 2000 election?  When Carol Roberts of Palm Beach County announced on live television something to the effect of "We're not going home until Gore wins."  CNN aired that live but never mentioned it again.  No other news source picked up on it.  It was pretty much then that I realized our media isn't what it used to be.  No one really cares about the truth or justice, they all have their own agendas and both CNN and Fox are the same in that just like the dems and reps are the same.
> 
> Read my signature....any idea why no news station ever picked up on that?  That man should have been expelled from this country, he was a spokesperson for the Mexican government.  Our government should have gone to the UN and insisted that Mexico declare it's intentions towards us but instead, they all ignored it.  Do you really think it went away?
Click to expand...


Um that's my point. Do you guys bother to read posts?


----------



## Indofred

There's something missing from this thread.
Something that says a lot about politics.

No one has expressed any real thought concerning the victims.
Nothing of vslue at all.

They've been used as political footballs but no one seems bothered about them as people.
Bit disgusting.


----------



## Againsheila

Indofred said:


> There's something missing from this thread.
> Something that says a lot about politics.
> 
> No one has expressed any real thought concerning the victims.
> Nothing of vslue at all.
> 
> They've been used as political footballs but no one seems bothered about them as people.
> Bit disgusting.



I think we all expressed our sympathy for the victims in the beginning.  If not in this thread than elsewhere.  How many times do we need to keep saying it?  Do you really think we are all so heartless?

Considering that the poor guy who got his legs blown off already has nearly $500,000 donated to him, I think it's clear that Americans are sympathetic for the most part.  It's just too bad that no amount of money in the world is going to bring his legs back.  I feel for all those that were hurt on that day, don't you?


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well TheBlaze cited their sources.  A responsible debater would rebut erroneous information with more reliable sources or simply say they don't trust the source without further documentation.  A numbnut just attacks the source with nothing of substance other than they don't like the source.
> 
> The Blaze subsequently did report this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is with the sources they use. Or the sources they claim they have.
> Once I see them using a terrible source or print a false source I tend to not believe anything they print or use them as a source for any information. That is what a responsible person tends to do.
> Once I read the article I looked up other sources, which is how I knew The Blaze once again had it wrong. It's pretty simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then show how the Blaze had it wrong.  All they did is report what they had been told as everybody else has been doing.  And when they found out that what they had been told was wrong, they corrected it as I have reported.   In my view, that is not irresponsible journalism.  Nor is the Blaze generally a 'terrible source' because they do generally have a source for what they report.
> 
> We can reasonably argue whether it is responsible to report what is being reported to the media, but until you can show that others were more responsible, to single out TheBlaze as a 'bad source' doesn't really hold up.
Click to expand...


But Hannity had on an expert who said the same thing.  Beck continued on with this bullshit.  

All this AFTER it was disproved.  

FOX SUCKS ASS.


----------



## LoudMcCloud

[ame=http://youtu.be/Op3TMliqBmA]Innocent Watertown family ripped from their home at gunpoint; Police storm the property - YouTube[/ame]


this is what a police state looks like!


----------



## Againsheila

LoudMcCloud said:


> Innocent Watertown family ripped from their home at gunpoint; Police storm the property - YouTube
> 
> 
> this is what a police state looks like!



Yep, that's definitely what it looks like.


----------



## Beachboy

Foxfyre said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't do that since TheBlaze was the one who initially reported it and the others HAD to cite TheBlaze in order to report it at all.  The fact that the others all DID report it suggests they found the story intriguing and sufficiently credible to be important.  The first one out is generally cited as the source.   I can't help the fact that a source you don't like happens to be better at investigation than most of the others.
> 
> And the fact that Fox News reported it is an evil thing?  When so did CNN, MSNBC, ABC, CBS, and NBC?  That every one of them was putting out information on this report or that report that eventually turned out to be erroneous?  But no, the left's loathing for sources like TheBlaze is so prevalent that TheBlaze itself becomes the story as is anybody else the Left doesn't like who further explores it.
> 
> For instance, there is absolutely no mention of TheBlaze in this story:
> Confusion over Saudis in Boston following marathon attack ? The Lead with Jake Tapper - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that others used The Blaze as their source without doing their own research is exactly what is wrong with journalism. Thank you for proving my point.
> And don't worry, I don't just hate The Blaze, I don't watch MSNBC for the same reason. There is no responsibility in journalism anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you disliked it enough to immediately make TheBlaze (and Fox News) the source of your contempt when, if you were not biased against most or all conservative sources, you would more likely hone in on the information itself and be curious abut whether an ICE official DID tell somebody that before ICE denied it.  And THAT is the difference between true journalism and picking and choosing information according to who you like or dislike.
Click to expand...


Fox News is not a news organization.  It is Rupert Murdock's right wing propaganda machine vomiting RNC talking points into microphones.  

This is not a political statement, it is a fact known by informed students of news and media professionals.  Fox viewers believe more* MIS*information than from any other source.  30 reasons why Fox News is not legit | Research | Media Matters for America


----------



## bigrebnc1775

LoudMcCloud said:


> Innocent Watertown family ripped from their home at gunpoint; Police storm the property - YouTube
> 
> 
> this is what a police state looks like!



I listen to the scanner while the search was going on, and after it was over how they were patting each other on the back for a great job. After viewing this video they are a disgrace.
Fucking pigs.

top rated comment from that video was this at 17

MCFC1874 3 hours ago
This was a drill for martial law. They had the young man under their thumb the whole time, but he was the cover story for the cops and military to practice this drill. The media was part of the drill too. All of this for a patsy, young man who was considered a danger to society that would kill&#65279; anyone. The same guy that carjacked someone, but didn't harm the guy in the car.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Againsheila said:


> LoudMcCloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Innocent Watertown family ripped from their home at gunpoint; Police storm the property - YouTube
> 
> 
> this is what a police state looks like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's definitely what it looks like.
Click to expand...


Now, why was that house chosen? Why were there so many adults in the house? And do we really know this wasn't some drug bust 2 years ago?


----------



## boedicca

Beachboy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that others used The Blaze as their source without doing their own research is exactly what is wrong with journalism. Thank you for proving my point.
> And don't worry, I don't just hate The Blaze, I don't watch MSNBC for the same reason. There is no responsibility in journalism anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you disliked it enough to immediately make TheBlaze (and Fox News) the source of your contempt when, if you were not biased against most or all conservative sources, you would more likely hone in on the information itself and be curious abut whether an ICE official DID tell somebody that before ICE denied it.  And THAT is the difference between true journalism and picking and choosing information according to who you like or dislike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox News is not a news organization.  It is Rupert Murdock's right wing propaganda machine vomiting RNC talking points into microphones.
> 
> This is not a political statement, it is a fact known by informed students of news and media professionals.  Fox viewers believe more* MIS*information than from any other source.  30 reasons why Fox News is not legit | Research | Media Matters for America
Click to expand...




Media Matters?

ROFLMAO!


----------



## georgephillip

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LoudMcCloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Innocent Watertown family ripped from their home at gunpoint; Police storm the property - YouTube
> 
> 
> this is what a police state looks like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I listen to the scanner while the search was going on, and after it was over how they were patting each other on the back for a great job. After viewing this video they are a disgrace.
> Fucking pigs.
> 
> top rated comment from that video was this at 17
> 
> MCFC1874 3 hours ago
> This was a drill for martial law. They had the young man under their thumb the whole time, but he was the cover story for the cops and military to practice this drill. The media was part of the drill too. All of this for a patsy, young man who was considered a danger to society that would kill&#65279; anyone. The same guy that carjacked someone, but didn't harm the guy in the car.
Click to expand...

Do you have any info on the claim being made that DHS was conducting a "drill" during last Monday's marathon? Am I being paranoid to consider the possibility the authorities knew in advance about both brothers yet let the bloodshed proceed, perhaps for a demonstration effect?


----------



## LoudMcCloud

Alex Jones just talked about that on his show today.


----------



## georgephillip

That's the same place I heard it one or two days ago.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Well that leaves that theory out of the running.......


----------



## Pop23

boedicca said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you disliked it enough to immediately make TheBlaze (and Fox News) the source of your contempt when, if you were not biased against most or all conservative sources, you would more likely hone in on the information itself and be curious abut whether an ICE official DID tell somebody that before ICE denied it.  And THAT is the difference between true journalism and picking and choosing information according to who you like or dislike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News is not a news organization.  It is Rupert Murdock's right wing propaganda machine vomiting RNC talking points into microphones.
> 
> This is not a political statement, it is a fact known by informed students of news and media professionals.  Fox viewers believe more* MIS*information than from any other source.  30 reasons why Fox News is not legit | Research | Media Matters for America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matters?
> 
> ROFLMAO!
Click to expand...


It's like the Chevy dealer telling you Fords are pieces of shit.

Gee Really?

Beach, really, you're smarter than that.


----------



## georgephillip

SFC Ollie said:


> Well that leaves that theory out of the running.......


What are the odds in your estimation that DHS would have known in advance about the marathon bombings and allowed them to proceed?


----------



## SFC Ollie

About zero.......


----------



## jon_berzerk

boedicca said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you disliked it enough to immediately make TheBlaze (and Fox News) the source of your contempt when, if you were not biased against most or all conservative sources, you would more likely hone in on the information itself and be curious abut whether an ICE official DID tell somebody that before ICE denied it.  And THAT is the difference between true journalism and picking and choosing information according to who you like or dislike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News is not a news organization.  It is Rupert Murdock's right wing propaganda machine vomiting RNC talking points into microphones.
> 
> This is not a political statement, it is a fact known by informed students of news and media professionals.  Fox viewers believe more* MIS*information than from any other source.  30 reasons why Fox News is not legit | Research | Media Matters for America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matters?
> 
> ROFLMAO!
Click to expand...


exactly

--LOL


----------



## Gracie

Wow. Sure were a lot of people in that house.


----------



## Unkotare

Beachboy said:


> Fox News is not a news organization.  It is Rupert Murdock's right wing propaganda machine vomiting RNC talking points into microphones.
> 
> This is not a political statement, it is a fact known by informed students of news and media professionals. ]








You're an idiotic clown. This is a fact known by anyone reading the stupid shit you post here.


----------



## Unkotare

Galnuc said:


> Exactly, a bunch of overweight low IQ pigs on a power trip who can't cut it in the private sector, I can smell the bacon from here.




And YOU will cry like a little bitch, piss yourself, and beg them to help you if the least danger ever comes your way. And they will help you despite the fact that you are an undeserving, ungrateful conspiracy idiot.


----------



## SanTropez

Galnuc said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoudMcCloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Innocent Watertown family ripped from their home at gunpoint; Police storm the property - YouTube
> 
> 
> this is what a police state looks like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I listen to the scanner while the search was going on, and after it was over how they were patting each other on the back for a great job. After viewing this video they are a disgrace.
> Fucking pigs.
> 
> top rated comment from that video was this at 17
> 
> MCFC1874 3 hours ago
> This was a drill for martial law. They had the young man under their thumb the whole time, but he was the cover story for the cops and military to practice this drill. The media was part of the drill too. All of this for a patsy, young man who was considered a danger to society that would kill&#65279; anyone. The same guy that carjacked someone, but didn't harm the guy in the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, a bunch of overweight low IQ pigs on a power trip who can't cut it in the private sector, I can smell the bacon from here. You are more likely to be killed by one of these SWAT assholes than a "terrorist"
Click to expand...




I don't think there "is" a private sector anymore. Everyone went bankrupt or had to stop hiring because of the horrid economy. And if you're out of work more than 90 days, you may as well burn all your own resumes in the round file, because that's where yours will go if you send it out. I'm not being a jerk, just telling you how bad it is out there, unless you want to work at Burger Meisters  or Pizza Heaven or Wally World.


----------



## Unkotare

Galnuc said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, a bunch of overweight low IQ pigs on a power trip who can't cut it in the private sector, I can smell the bacon from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And YOU will cry like a little bitch, piss yourself, and beg them to help you if the least danger ever comes your way. And they will help you despite the fact that you are an undeserving, ungrateful conspiracy idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police don't protect individuals from danger, they only respond in the aftermath, that is why I have taken precautions to adequately defend myself from violence if necessary. Cops, at least in the society, pose more of a danger to me exercising my free will as a human being than protecting it. In fact, I have had multiple friends be abused by the legal system for non-violent "offenses" like marijuana possession and had their likes greatly inconvenienced by those who supposedly "protect and serve" "the people"...
Click to expand...



You're a greasy little punk, and it's no surprise that your druggie 'friends' and you are bitter about putting yourselves on the wrong side of the law, all the while existing thanks to protections you don't deserve. Fucking pathetic.


----------



## Unkotare

Galnuc said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police don't protect individuals from danger, they only respond in the aftermath, that is why I have taken precautions to adequately defend myself from violence if necessary. Cops, at least in the society, pose more of a danger to me exercising my free will as a human being than protecting it. In fact, I have had multiple friends be abused by the legal system for non-violent "offenses" like marijuana possession and had their likes greatly inconvenienced by those who supposedly "protect and serve" "the people"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a greasy little punk, and it's no surprise that your druggie 'friends' and you are bitter about putting yourselves on the wrong side of the law, all the while existing thanks to protections you don't deserve. Fucking pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So much for land of the free, home of the brave, hur dur gotta love 'murica...
Click to expand...





Yes, we have laws in America. When greasy little scumbags like you choose to break them, you deserve to be punished according to the law. What country do you live in, scumbag?


----------



## Ravi

I still say people with this extreme level of paranoia and instability (see bugger and this new troll galnuc) should have to jump through some extra hurdles before they are allowed to walk around with guns.


----------



## Indofred

I seemed to have got the wrong thread.
I thought this was about Boston bombings, not little girls calling each other silly names in the playground.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> I still say people with this extreme level of paranoia and instability (see bugger and this new troll galnuc) should have to jump through some extra hurdles before they are allowed to walk around with guns.



I think you're just a paranoid bitch.


----------



## Unkotare

Galnuc said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for land of the free, home of the brave, hur dur gotta love 'murica...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we have laws in America...you deserve to be punished according to the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting how the purpose of cops shifted from punishment to protection...
Click to expand...



Capturing and punishing criminals (like...) DOES protect the rest of society, you stupid, greasy scumbag.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pauli007001 said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm wonder if it a terrorist attack..   Wonder if it the crazy vets and christian that Obama put on a list that is more dangerous then Al Qaeda a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong retard.
Click to expand...


and the search resumes 

eventually it may be a tea party member 

involved


----------



## LoudMcCloud

[ame=http://youtu.be/zq_1cyyGjb4]Back to Back C-span callers - Boston Marathon Bombing a false flag to take away more rights - YouTube[/ame]

C-SPAN takes callers about Boston Marathon Bombing.


----------



## Indofred

unsubscribed


----------



## SFC Ollie

LoudMcCloud said:


> Back to Back C-span callers - Boston Marathon Bombing a false flag to take away more rights - YouTube
> 
> C-SPAN takes callers about Boston Marathon Bombing.



You belong over in the idEOTS area with Shitforbrains911 and the rest of them.......


----------



## LoudMcCloud

Is thats you in that picture?  Are you eating GMOs through a straw or what?  GMO eaters do what their told.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I haven't a clue what my picture has to do with your beliefs. Needless to say you need some mental help.....


----------



## SFC Ollie

Law enforcement sources tell ABC News, Boston Marathon bombing suspect Dzhokhar Tsarnaev is awake and responding to questions. Authorities say Tsarnaev is doing so sporadically in writing to questions.

Federal agents have started questioning him about possible accomplices or other explosive devices.

Read more: FBI questions Boston bombing suspect Dzhokhar Tsarnaev


----------



## jon_berzerk

SFC Ollie said:


> Law enforcement sources tell ABC News, Boston Marathon bombing suspect Dzhokhar Tsarnaev is awake and responding to questions. Authorities say Tsarnaev is doing so sporadically in writing to questions.
> 
> Federal agents have started questioning him about possible accomplices or other explosive devices.
> 
> Read more: FBI questions Boston bombing suspect Dzhokhar Tsarnaev



hopefully they are giving him ample amounts 

of  gravy for the brain IV

to assist in the free flow of information


----------



## Uncensored2008

Connery said:


> What discussing motivation what has to be taken into account is that these were brothers who may have some common experiences which may have been the source for these acts.
> 
> I find it very curious that they did not harm the man they hijacked the car from. After killings and maiming many others. If this killing spree was motivated by a religious belief that man should have been killed as well.
> 
> There is more to this story.



Terrorism has a purpose. We all pretend that it's senseless and random, but it isn't. Terrorism is a military tactic. These brothers set the bombs to destabilize American society. Killing the driver would not have offered any tactical advantage. 

The left loves to say we are not at war with Islam - but Islam sure the fuck IS at war with us.


----------



## Redfish

and where is the saudi guy?   why is he being rapidly deported?  why did obama meet with the saudi ambassador in an unscheduled meeting?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Beachboy said:


> Fox News is not a news organization.  It is Rupert Murdock's right wing propaganda machine vomiting RNC talking points into microphones.
> 
> This is not a political statement, it is a fact known by informed students of news and media professionals.  Fox viewers believe more* MIS*information than from any other source.  30 reasons why Fox News is not legit | Research | Media Matters for America



Ohh, look - the hate site "Media Matters" says that Fox isn't legitimate...

ROFL - you can't BUY irony like that.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Redfish said:


> and where is the saudi guy?   why is he being rapidly deported?  why did obama meet with the saudi ambassador in an unscheduled meeting?



According to ICE the Saudi national they have in custody has nothing to do with Boston.......


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pop23 said:


> It's like the Chevy dealer telling you Fords are pieces of shit.
> 
> Gee Really?
> 
> Beach, really, you're smarter than that.



More like the Ku Klux Klan saying blacks of pieces of shit.


----------



## jon_berzerk

SFC Ollie said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> and where is the saudi guy?   why is he being rapidly deported?  why did obama meet with the saudi ambassador in an unscheduled meeting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to ICE the Saudi national they have in custody has nothing to do with Boston.......
Click to expand...


isnt he the guy that was seen running out of the explosion 

with his clothes blown off his body


----------



## SFC Ollie

I think we are mixing up Who is who...... Hard to keep anything straight with all the miss reporting on news sources and the net.......


----------



## Uncensored2008

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I think you're just a paranoid bitch.



Rati is only paranoid if the hate sites tell her to be paranoid...


----------



## Redfish

SFC Ollie said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> and where is the saudi guy?   why is he being rapidly deported?  why did obama meet with the saudi ambassador in an unscheduled meeting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to ICE the Saudi national they have in custody has nothing to do with Boston.......
Click to expand...


That determination was made AFTER obama had an unscheduled meeting with the saudi ambassador.  

it hss also been reported that the guy is a member of a poweful saudi family.  

Is obama kissing saudi ass again?    remember his bow to the king?


----------



## Againsheila

SanTropez said:


> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listen to the scanner while the search was going on, and after it was over how they were patting each other on the back for a great job. After viewing this video they are a disgrace.
> Fucking pigs.
> 
> top rated comment from that video was this at 17
> 
> MCFC1874 3 hours ago
> This was a drill for martial law. They had the young man under their thumb the whole time, but he was the cover story for the cops and military to practice this drill. The media was part of the drill too. All of this for a patsy, young man who was considered a danger to society that would kill&#65279; anyone. The same guy that carjacked someone, but didn't harm the guy in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, a bunch of overweight low IQ pigs on a power trip who can't cut it in the private sector, I can smell the bacon from here. You are more likely to be killed by one of these SWAT assholes than a "terrorist"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there "is" a private sector anymore. Everyone went bankrupt or had to stop hiring because of the horrid economy. And if you're out of work more than 90 days, you may as well burn all your own resumes in the round file, because that's where yours will go if you send it out. I'm not being a jerk, just telling you how bad it is out there, unless you want to work at Burger Meisters  or Pizza Heaven or Wally World.
Click to expand...


Even those last three jobs are difficult to get today especially if you are over 30 and under 65.  For some reason, they'd rather hire a 65 year old than a 55 year old....


----------



## candycorn

Indofred said:


> I seemed to have got the wrong thread.
> I thought this was about Boston bombings, not little girls calling each other silly names in the playground.



If you hang around long enough, all threads get there eventually it seems.   Unsubscribed as well.


----------



## Againsheila

candycorn said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seemed to have got the wrong thread.
> I thought this was about Boston bombings, not little girls calling each other silly names in the playground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hang around long enough, all threads get there eventually it seems.   Unsubscribed as well.
Click to expand...


Well, except for the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Spoonman

the reality of the bombing


----------



## emilynghiem

Galnuc said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how the purpose of cops shifted from punishment to protection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capturing and punishing criminals (like...) DOES protect the rest of society, you stupid, greasy scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How does someone smoking a plant violate your liberties?*
> 
> I guess two people live in your asshole, me and you.
Click to expand...


I guess when your taxes have to pay for socialized health care
which includes costs of treating cancer or other conditions from smoking pot
[but does NOT include cost-cutting methods of spiritual healing that have been SHOWN to cure the causes of addiction and cancer both, as well as other diseases.]

And how does this have anything to do with the Boston Bombings?


----------



## Unkotare

Galnuc said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how the purpose of cops shifted from punishment to protection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capturing and punishing criminals (like...) DOES protect the rest of society, you stupid, greasy scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does someone smoking a plant violate your liberties?.
Click to expand...



If you break the law you need to be punished, scumbag. Keep breaking the law and the punishment will become more severe. You don't like it? Stop being a greasy scumbag criminal or leave my country and never come back.


----------



## Unkotare

Galnuc said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does someone smoking a plant violate your liberties?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you break the law you need to be punished, scumbag. Keep breaking the law and the punishment will become more severe. You don't like it? Stop being a greasy scumbag criminal or leave my country and never come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have broken the law, multiple times, sometimes in one day, I have never been punished. .
Click to expand...


What a surprise.  That exactly fits the image of a greasy scumbag you have painted here. Some little scumbag giggling behind his hand in an alley because he 'got away with' something. Maybe someday you'll grow up, you pathetic fuck.


----------



## Unkotare

Galnuc said:


> But no, I don't like it when my friends are punished for victimless acts.  .





If they violated the laws of my country concerning drugs then the did NOT commit "victimless acts," you idiot. Why am I not surprised that the likes of you would associate with OTHER morally empty, greasy scumbags like yourself?


----------



## LoudMcCloud

The only people who are against marijuana is big business and the idiots who believe their propaganda.  There are more than I thought.


----------



## Unkotare

Galnuc said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have broken the law, multiple times, sometimes in one day, I have never been punished. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise.  That exactly fits the image of a greasy scumbag you have painted here. Some little scumbag giggling behind his hand in an alley because he 'got away with' something. Maybe someday you'll grow up, you pathetic fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this nigga serious?
Click to expand...




Anything that represents authority just frightens you terribly, doesn't it scumbag? You're just an insecure, arrested-development little piece of shit who in no way deserves the blessings of living in this great nation. Get the fuck out.


----------



## Unkotare

Galnuc said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> But no, I don't like it when my friends are punished for victimless acts.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they violated the laws of my country concerning drugs then the did NOT commit "victimless acts," you idiot. Why am I not surprised that the likes of you would associate with OTHER morally empty, greasy scumbags like yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who were the victims??
Click to expand...



How are you doing with trying to pretend you don't know? I'm sure it's easy to convince the OTHER idiotic potheads you waste our oxygen with, but have you really convinced yourself? 


Or maybe you really are as stupid as you're trying to appear.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Unkotare said:


> What a surprise.  That exactly fits the image of a greasy scumbag you have painted here. Some little scumbag giggling behind his hand in an alley because he 'got away with' something. Maybe someday you'll grow up, you pathetic fuck.



I averaged 80mph on the way to work. The posted speed limit is 65. You'll die if you go that slow, but that's what's posted.

Stupid laws create contempt for law.


----------



## Foxfyre

Againsheila said:


> SanTropez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, a bunch of overweight low IQ pigs on a power trip who can't cut it in the private sector, I can smell the bacon from here. You are more likely to be killed by one of these SWAT assholes than a "terrorist"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there "is" a private sector anymore. Everyone went bankrupt or had to stop hiring because of the horrid economy. And if you're out of work more than 90 days, you may as well burn all your own resumes in the round file, because that's where yours will go if you send it out. I'm not being a jerk, just telling you how bad it is out there, unless you want to work at Burger Meisters  or Pizza Heaven or Wally World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even those last three jobs are difficult to get today especially if you are over 30 and under 65.  For some reason, they'd rather hire a 65 year old than a 55 year old....
Click to expand...


They aren't required to match retirement contributions or provide healthcare and certain other benefits to 65-year-olds that they have to provide to younger workers.


----------



## peach174

Well it looks like the post that one of our Administrators or Mods put by Anonymous just might be right after all.
I can't remember which one I think it was Cereal Killer.
Anyway. One of them put up a post that said Anonymous;
I can't tell who I am because I will lose my job.
Then went on to say that the bomber would be arrested on Friday and that he would be young.
That they will then introduce laws about our guns and not to let them get away with it.
Well there was an arrest on Friday.
Now I'm learning that Sen. Frank Lautenberg is going to introducing 2 bills on gun powder laws.

Did anyone else read that post or remember reading it?
I have looked for it but can't find it. (I know I should have written it down) My BAD 
There was so many threads on the Bombing on Monday and Tuesday. I can't remember if it was put up on Tuesday or Wednesday.
But who ever Anonymous was, was totally correct.


----------



## Againsheila

peach174 said:


> Well it looks like the post that one of our Administrators or Mods put by Anonymous just might be right after all.
> I can't remember which one I think it was Cereal Killer.
> Anyway. One of them put up a post that said Anonymous;
> I can't tell who I am because I will lose my job.
> Then went on to say that the bomber would be arrested on Friday and that he would be young.
> That they will then introduce laws about our guns and not to let them get away with it.
> Well there was an arrest on Friday.
> Now I'm learning that Sen. Frank Lautenberg is going to introducing 2 bills on gun powder laws.
> 
> Did anyone else read that post or remember reading it?
> I have looked for it but can't find it. (I know I should have written it down) My BAD
> There was so many threads on the Bombing on Monday and Tuesday. I can't remember if it was put up on Tuesday or Wednesday.
> But who ever Anonymous was, was totally correct.



I remember it.


----------



## Meister

LoudMcCloud said:


> The only people who are against marijuana is big business and the idiots who believe their propaganda.  There are more than I thought.



I used to smoke Mother Nature and now I'm against it.  I'm not big business, I'm not an idiot, and don't believe the propaganda.


----------



## Beachboy

Unkotare said:


> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they violated the laws of my country concerning drugs then the did NOT commit "victimless acts," you idiot. Why am I not surprised that the likes of you would associate with OTHER morally empty, greasy scumbags like yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who were the victims??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How are you doing with trying to pretend you don't know? I'm sure it's easy to convince the OTHER idiotic potheads you waste our oxygen with, but have you really convinced yourself?
> 
> 
> Or maybe you really are as stupid as you're trying to appear.
Click to expand...






​ 






.​


----------



## peach174

Againsheila said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like the post that one of our Administrators or Mods put by Anonymous just might be right after all.
> I can't remember which one I think it was Cereal Killer.
> Anyway. One of them put up a post that said Anonymous;
> I can't tell who I am because I will lose my job.
> Then went on to say that the bomber would be arrested on Friday and that he would be young.
> That they will then introduce laws about our guns and not to let them get away with it.
> Well there was an arrest on Friday.
> Now I'm learning that Sen. Frank Lautenberg is going to introducing 2 bills on gun powder laws.
> 
> Did anyone else read that post or remember reading it?
> I have looked for it but can't find it. (I know I should have written it down) My BAD
> There was so many threads on the Bombing on Monday and Tuesday. I can't remember if it was put up on Tuesday or Wednesday.
> But who ever Anonymous was, was totally correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember it.
Click to expand...



Do you remember where it was?


----------



## Againsheila

peach174 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like the post that one of our Administrators or Mods put by Anonymous just might be right after all.
> I can't remember which one I think it was Cereal Killer.
> Anyway. One of them put up a post that said Anonymous;
> I can't tell who I am because I will lose my job.
> Then went on to say that the bomber would be arrested on Friday and that he would be young.
> That they will then introduce laws about our guns and not to let them get away with it.
> Well there was an arrest on Friday.
> Now I'm learning that Sen. Frank Lautenberg is going to introducing 2 bills on gun powder laws.
> 
> Did anyone else read that post or remember reading it?
> I have looked for it but can't find it. (I know I should have written it down) My BAD
> There was so many threads on the Bombing on Monday and Tuesday. I can't remember if it was put up on Tuesday or Wednesday.
> But who ever Anonymous was, was totally correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember where it was?
Click to expand...


Hey, I thought I was doing good just remembering it, don't expect me to remember where it was too.


----------



## SFC Ollie

LoudMcCloud said:


> The only people who are against marijuana is big business and the idiots who believe their propaganda.  There are more than I thought.



BS. I had a friend killed because he and another friend were high and fucking around. Stupidity played it's part but the stupidity may not have been there without the heavy use of THC.


----------



## peach174

Againsheila said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember where it was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I thought I was doing good just remembering it, don't expect me to remember where it was too.
Click to expand...



Well, I want to find it and read it again.
I'm hoping someone knows where it's at.


----------



## Beachboy

SFC Ollie said:


> LoudMcCloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only people who are against marijuana is big business and the idiots who believe their propaganda.  There are more than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS. I had a friend killed because he and another friend were high and fucking around. Stupidity played it's part but the stupidity may not have been there without the heavy use of THC.
Click to expand...


Correct-a-mundo!

Being stoned while driving is just as dangerous as driving drunk.  While I support the idea of legalization of pot for taxation reasons, I think we should throw the book at someone who drives drunk, stoned, or for that matter with a cell phone turned on.

I was surprised to learn that as much as a third of the pot in this country comes from Northern California.  Imagine the taxes, and an end to the Mexican cartel border problems all at once!  In these times of sequestered government programs, this could be the answer for our budgetary problems nationally and for the States.





.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Unkotare said:


> Galnuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> But no, I don't like it when my friends are punished for victimless acts.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they violated the laws of my country concerning drugs then the did NOT commit "victimless acts," you idiot. Why am I not surprised that the likes of you would associate with OTHER morally empty, greasy scumbags like yourself?
Click to expand...


Who, exactly, was the "victim" when I had a beer at age 19?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Beachboy said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoudMcCloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only people who are against marijuana is big business and the idiots who believe their propaganda.  There are more than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS. I had a friend killed because he and another friend were high and fucking around. Stupidity played it's part but the stupidity may not have been there without the heavy use of THC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct-a-mundo!
> 
> Being stoned while driving is just as dangerous as driving drunk.  While I support the idea of legalization of pot for taxation reasons, I think we should throw the book at someone who drives drunk, stoned, or for that matter with a cell phone turned on.
> 
> I was surprised to learn that as much as a third of the pot in this country comes from Northern California.  Imagine the taxes, and an end to the Mexican cartel border problems all at once!  In these times of sequestered government programs, this could be the answer for our budgetary problems nationally and for the States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Actually one shot the other with an "unloaded" M16. They were playing around in a guard shack.


----------



## Pop23

Beachboy said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoudMcCloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only people who are against marijuana is big business and the idiots who believe their propaganda.  There are more than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS. I had a friend killed because he and another friend were high and fucking around. Stupidity played it's part but the stupidity may not have been there without the heavy use of THC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct-a-mundo!
> 
> Being stoned while driving is just as dangerous as driving drunk.  While I support the idea of legalization of pot for taxation reasons, I think we should throw the book at someone who drives drunk, stoned, or for that matter with a cell phone turned on.
> 
> I was surprised to learn that as much as a third of the pot in this country comes from Northern California.  Imagine the taxes, and an end to the Mexican cartel border problems all at once!  In these times of sequestered government programs, this could be the answer for our budgetary problems nationally and for the States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Although its not a major issue with me I simply do not understand the logic in keeping pot illegal. Nearly every argument made about pot can equally, if not more, be applied to booze.

Both are drugs

Both can be addictive

Both can cause inappropriate and dangerous actions

But the only argument I ever actually see made is that if you allow people to smoke pot we only add more dangerous drivers on the road.

The logical argument is only to ban both, but that could never be...

I haven't had a toke in over 25 years, and legalizing it would not make me change that streak.

We have way to many laws on the books, this one just needs to go away.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Pop23 said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS. I had a friend killed because he and another friend were high and fucking around. Stupidity played it's part but the stupidity may not have been there without the heavy use of THC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct-a-mundo!
> 
> Being stoned while driving is just as dangerous as driving drunk.  While I support the idea of legalization of pot for taxation reasons, I think we should throw the book at someone who drives drunk, stoned, or for that matter with a cell phone turned on.
> 
> I was surprised to learn that as much as a third of the pot in this country comes from Northern California.  Imagine the taxes, and an end to the Mexican cartel border problems all at once!  In these times of sequestered government programs, this could be the answer for our budgetary problems nationally and for the States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Although its not a major issue with me I simply do not understand the logic in keeping pot illegal. Nearly every argument made about pot can equally, if not more, be applied to booze.
> 
> Both are drugs
> 
> Both can be addictive
> 
> Both can cause inappropriate and dangerous actions
> 
> But the only argument I ever actually see made is that if you allow people to smoke pot we only add more dangerous drivers on the road.
> 
> The logical argument is only to ban both, but that could never be...
> 
> I haven't had a toke in over 25 years, and legalizing it would not make me change that streak.
> 
> We have way to many laws on the books, this one just needs to go away.
Click to expand...


I would agree if there were a test that the Officer who pulls someone over could give to see how much THC is in the drivers system. Until then I'm against it being legal. I'll be against it's use for ever....


----------



## Gracie

Beachboy said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoudMcCloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only people who are against marijuana is big business and the idiots who believe their propaganda.  There are more than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS. I had a friend killed because he and another friend were high and fucking around. Stupidity played it's part but the stupidity may not have been there without the heavy use of THC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct-a-mundo!
> 
> Being stoned while driving is just as dangerous as driving drunk.  While I support the idea of legalization of pot for taxation reasons, I think we should throw the book at someone who drives drunk, stoned, or for that matter with a cell phone turned on.
> 
> I was surprised to learn that as much as a third of the pot in this country comes from Northern California.  Imagine the taxes, and an end to the Mexican cartel border problems all at once!  In these times of sequestered government programs, this could be the answer for our budgetary problems nationally and for the States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Humbolt country..if I reckon correctly. It's bee a very long time since I ever smoked a joint. About 40 years..give or take. But if you wanted some good pot...Humbolt.


----------



## Unkotare

Beachboy said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoudMcCloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only people who are against marijuana is big business and the idiots who believe their propaganda.  There are more than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS. I had a friend killed because he and another friend were high and fucking around. Stupidity played it's part but the stupidity may not have been there without the heavy use of THC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct-a-mundo!
> 
> Being stoned while driving is just as dangerous as driving drunk.  While I support the idea of legalization of pot for taxation reasons, I think we should throw the book at someone who drives drunk, stoned, or for that matter with a cell phone turned on.
> 
> I was surprised to learn that as much as a third of the pot in this country comes from Northern California.  Imagine the taxes, and an end to the Mexican cartel border problems all at once!  In these times of sequestered government programs, this could be the answer for our budgetary problems nationally and for the States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


No, you idiot, it would not.


----------



## Pop23

Unkotare said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS. I had a friend killed because he and another friend were high and fucking around. Stupidity played it's part but the stupidity may not have been there without the heavy use of THC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct-a-mundo!
> 
> Being stoned while driving is just as dangerous as driving drunk.  While I support the idea of legalization of pot for taxation reasons, I think we should throw the book at someone who drives drunk, stoned, or for that matter with a cell phone turned on.
> 
> I was surprised to learn that as much as a third of the pot in this country comes from Northern California.  Imagine the taxes, and an end to the Mexican cartel border problems all at once!  In these times of sequestered government programs, this could be the answer for our budgetary problems nationally and for the States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you idiot, it would not.
Click to expand...


If the reason to legalize pot was simply to balance the budget, I would be opposed. I don't think it would make a small dent in the billions owed by some states and trillions owed by the fed. But at some point us that really do want a smaller government must look at these laws and chose which we keep and which are simply too over burdensome. Burdensome not only to budgets, but to the population in general.  

I think this is simply one of many.


----------



## Pop23

Pauli007001 said:


> Pot is lethal.
> Booze is dangerous.
> Occasionally!
> 
> Can anyone name an alcoholic terrorist?



Clever

Al Capone


----------



## MikeK

SFC Ollie said:


> LoudMcCloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only people who are against marijuana is big business and the idiots who believe their propaganda.  There are more than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS. I had a friend killed because he and another friend were high and fucking around. Stupidity played it's part but the stupidity may not have been there without the heavy use of THC.
Click to expand...

One is either stupid or not stupid.  Marijuana cannot make one either stupid or smart.  But _heavy_ use of marijuana typically causes one to sit down and stare blankly while the mind is racing.  I've never known it to cause anyone to horse around and do stupid things.  

THC is a euphoric tranquilizer.  While it stimulates intellectual activity it depresses physical activity.  So it may be said your friend was the extreme exception and certainly not the rule.


----------



## MikeK

Pauli007001 said:


> Pot is lethal.


There is no record in the annals of medical science of anyone ever dying from or being made sick by marijuana.  None.  Zero.  Not one.  

So your notion that marijuana is lethal is utterly false and misleading.



> Booze is dangerous.
> 
> Occasionally!


Booze is lethal -- far more than occasionally.  In fact, just for openers, drinking alcohol causes 20,000 deaths from pancreatic cancer, alone, every year.  Alcohol causes 20,000 cancer deaths in the U.S. annually - CBS News

That's in addition to how many violent deaths it causes, and how many lives it ruins because of alcoholism.  So to say booze is _dangerous_ is a serious understatement.  



> Can anyone name an alcoholic terrorist?


Beverage alcohol has caused more death and misery in America over the years than the most ambitious terrorist could hope to emulate.


----------



## MikeK

emilynghiem said:


> I guess when your taxes have to pay for socialized health care which includes costs of treating cancer or other conditions from smoking pot[...]


There is not a single record anywhere of anyone being made sick or dying from using marijuana.  If you doubt that, look for evidence to support your belief.  

You won't find any.


----------



## Foxfyre

MikeK said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess when your taxes have to pay for socialized health care which includes costs of treating cancer or other conditions from smoking pot[...]
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single record anywhere of anyone being made sick or dying from using marijuana.  If you doubt that, look for evidence to support your belief.
> 
> You won't find any.
Click to expand...


Yes there are.  Few drugs have been more extensively studied than marijuana and, while most people using it moderately don't have lasting negative effects, just as most people can drink alcohol in moderation with no lasting negative effects, there is plenty of evidence that some are made quite ill by marijuana use.
Marijuana | National Institute on Drug Abuse

However, that topic is best moved to another forum and a different thread.  This one should be focusing on developing events related to the Boston bombing.


----------



## Gracie

Some good news, in the midst of the horror:

Seems like all 180 people hurt, will live.

All Boston Bomb Patients Who Made It To Hospital Likely To Live, Doctors Say


----------



## CaféAuLait

peach174 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like the post that one of our Administrators or Mods put by Anonymous just might be right after all.
> I can't remember which one I think it was Cereal Killer.
> Anyway. One of them put up a post that said Anonymous;
> I can't tell who I am because I will lose my job.
> Then went on to say that the bomber would be arrested on Friday and that he would be young.
> That they will then introduce laws about our guns and not to let them get away with it.
> Well there was an arrest on Friday.
> Now I'm learning that Sen. Frank Lautenberg is going to introducing 2 bills on gun powder laws.
> 
> Did anyone else read that post or remember reading it?
> I have looked for it but can't find it. (I know I should have written it down) My BAD
> There was so many threads on the Bombing on Monday and Tuesday. I can't remember if it was put up on Tuesday or Wednesday.
> But who ever Anonymous was, was totally correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember where it was?
Click to expand...


This?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/7103499-post3.html


----------



## blackcherry

Surprising that so many Americans here are ignoring the clear video evidence that this was a 100% False Flag .


----------



## Politico

Yeah except it wasn't.



MikeK said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess when your taxes have to pay for socialized health care which includes costs of treating cancer or other conditions from smoking pot[...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single record anywhere of anyone being made sick or dying from using marijuana.  If you doubt that, look for evidence to support your belief.
> 
> You won't find any.
Click to expand...


Someone blew some in my face once and it made me throw up.

Fail........


----------



## SFC Ollie

blackcherry said:


> Surprising that so many Americans here are ignoring the clear video evidence that this was a 100% False Flag .



We will also ignore that you are wrong.......


----------



## peach174

CaféAuLait;7135516 said:
			
		

> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember where it was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/7103499-post3.html
Click to expand...



Thank you very much CafeAulait !
I waited till Friday came around and they did do the raids on Friday, now Sen. Lautenberg has 2 bills on gun powder. 
I'm waiting to read the bills when it gets up on Thomas.gov..


----------



## Foxfyre

CaféAuLait;7135516 said:
			
		

> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember where it was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/7103499-post3.html
Click to expand...


But this was related to the Boston Marathon bombing?  That doesn't make any sense given that the terrorists didn't use guns to commit that horror.  I do fully expect to see somebody in government or other talking heads propose regulation of pressure cooker sales any time now though.


----------



## peach174

Foxfyre said:


> CaféAuLait;7135516 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember where it was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/7103499-post3.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But this was related to the Boston Marathon bombing?  That doesn't make any sense given that the terrorists didn't use guns to commit that horror.  I do fully expect to see somebody in government or other talking heads propose regulation of pressure cooker sales any time now though.
Click to expand...


The person said reloading powder not guns.
Reloading powder is gun powder Foxfyre and that is what they used in the pressure cooker.
Sen. Lautenberg now has 2 gun powder bills coming out.


----------



## LoudMcCloud

The aunt might do an interview. She said her nephews were set up!


The Resistance Report: Boston Bomber's Aunt


----------



## Foxfyre

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;7135516 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/7103499-post3.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was related to the Boston Marathon bombing?  That doesn't make any sense given that the terrorists didn't use guns to commit that horror.  I do fully expect to see somebody in government or other talking heads propose regulation of pressure cooker sales any time now though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person said reloading powder not guns.
> Reloading powder is gun powder Foxfyre and that is what they used in the pressure cooker.
> Sen. Lautenberg now has 2 gun powder bills coming out.
Click to expand...


Ah, okay.  Well who was it, Raum Immanuel?, who said never let a good crisis go to waste.  Just once, though, I wish our government would focus on the bad guys instead of taking more and more rights away from law abiding citizens on the pretext that this will somehow make them safer.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Meister said:


> I used to smoke Mother Nature and now I'm against it.  I'm not big business, I'm not an idiot, and don't believe the propaganda.



Similar story here. Pot makes people stupid. I haven't smoked it in 25 years, and will never smoke it again.

BUT, I strongly support legalization. It does me no harm for others to get stupid.


----------



## Pop23

Gracie said:


> Some good news, in the midst of the horror:
> 
> Seems like all 180 people hurt, will live.
> 
> All Boston Bomb Patients Who Made It To Hospital Likely To Live, Doctors Say



Best news in a week of bad news

Absolutely wonderful


----------



## emilynghiem

Foxfyre said:


> CaféAuLait;7135516 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember where it was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/7103499-post3.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But this was related to the Boston Marathon bombing?  That doesn't make any sense given that the terrorists didn't use guns to commit that horror.  I do fully expect to see somebody in government or other talking heads propose regulation of pressure cooker sales any time now though.
Click to expand...


Dear FF and CAL:
I guess how these two side topics relate to the Boston bombing
1. RE: pot
the older suspect was tied to a gruesome murder scene, where pot was present.
whether all these people were dealing, or he killed them for being a bad influence on the young brother and suspect; perhaps this shows that when you do things against the law or against authority, you attract this kind of company who doesn't respect law or authority.
2. RE: gun laws and background checks
Since neither gun restrictions nor background checks alone were enough to stop these attacks, the message should be clear that we need to do better and to agree what that is.

I posted a msg under the Call to Believers for Prayer about all citizens committing to enforce the same laws as our military and police officers, in order to fulfill the promise of equal protection, justice and representation under law where "we the people" ARE the government, and thus accepting to share equal responsibility for democratic principles.

If we all did this, in honor of fallen officers such as Sean Collier, and even the little girl I still admire and cannot forget, Christina Green who was shot to death while waiting to greet Congresswoman Gifford, we could encourage more young people to take the law seriously.
If adults don't even respect the laws by working out conflicts civilly to enforce contracts by mutual agreement, but resort to "political bullying" back and forth instead of resolving the objections, what kind of example do we set for others to respect consent of the governed.

These issues are not directly related, but if we address them, we'd also address the issues that allowed criminal abuse to go unchecked until after the bombings and killings brought this to public attention, and how to reduce or prevent crime and violence in the future.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Foxfyre said:


> But this was related to the Boston Marathon bombing?  That doesn't make any sense given that the terrorists didn't use guns to commit that horror.  I do fully expect to see somebody in government or other talking heads propose regulation of pressure cooker sales any time now though.



Here in the Police State of the Peoples Republic of California, the ruling Communists have hatched a plan to disarm the peasants by stopping ammunition sales. This hasn't been entirely effective since many people simply switched to reloading. Outlawing gun powder sales, will stop people from reloading and will achieve the goal of a disarmed peasantry.

I don't buy into conspiracies, but this one is pretty odd.


----------



## emilynghiem

Foxfyre said:


> Ah, okay.  Well who was it, Raum Immanuel?, who said never let a good crisis go to waste.  Just once, though, I wish our government would focus on the bad guys instead of taking more and more rights away from law abiding citizens on the pretext that this will somehow make them safer.



Dear Foxfyre: There's a sign at my workplace at my nightjob, that responsibility is not given, it is taken. The best way to enforce rights and freedoms is to exercise them, to defend them ourselves. Not to depend on govt or party to do this for us. Just like the Bible, when the Lutheran movement protested the church authorities for corrupting the laws, enforcing them in ways that were for church financial interests, this led to independence -- where people were taught to read and interpret and live by the laws themselves and not rely on church authority to be the middle man. That's not the path to salvation, but to receive Christ directly as the spirit of the laws. Well the same is happening today with our government and laws; instead of relying on corrupt officials and parties who abuse it for their own agenda and power, "we the people" are taking back the laws and enforcing it ourselves. The Tea Party does this using the Constitution and trying to enforce that. The Occupy and Greens try to get back to basics and go with natural laws that we have also forgotten, and have allowed corporations to buy out campaign finances, judges and courts, and government. The grassroots activist movements work out a system of assemblies to compile diverse input and moderate to get a consensus resolution passed that answers all issues and objections so it carries the authority of the group represented. We can borrow from that model and bring the different parties together to assimilate all the solutions that each one offers to the whole.

So all groups, in some way, are objecting to political oppression by opponents and are trying to go back to the consent of the governed which is the spirit of the law that was lost. Similar to how Jesus rebuked the pharisees because the spirit of the law had been lost to greed for power. The spirit of the law is based on love of truth and justice, and peace for all humanity. Where that is enforced, then we can restore order. Many are called, few are chosen to accept the responsibility and lead the way by serving others.

If we share the responsibility, it is not so overwhelming, we can help each other with checks and balances, so there won't be excessive power centralized in a few hands while a huge bureaucracy obstructs the democratic process. We can organize by party and take this back!


----------



## emilynghiem

Uncensored2008 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> But this was related to the Boston Marathon bombing?  That doesn't make any sense given that the terrorists didn't use guns to commit that horror.  I do fully expect to see somebody in government or other talking heads propose regulation of pressure cooker sales any time now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the Police State of the Peoples Republic of California, the ruling Communists have hatched a plan to disarm the peasants by stopping ammunition sales. This hasn't been entirely effective since many people simply switched to reloading. Outlawing gun powder sales, will stop people from reloading and will achieve the goal of a disarmed peasantry.
> 
> I don't buy into conspiracies, but this one is pretty odd.
Click to expand...


Here, I like this approach better. Grad student set up nonprofit outreach as part of his study on the impact of guns on crime rates, in order to propose gun policy reform for his masters':
Welcome to The Armed Citizen Project | Armed Citizen Project

[For people who believe in arms for defense but personally aren't so comfortable with guns, I promote a related concept of having every citizen and corporation uphold the same Constitutional principles as govt, in order to enforce equal democratic due process to correct abuses before they escalate into physical conflict: http://www.ethics-commission.net]


----------



## numan

Uncensored2008 said:


> Here in the Police State of the Peoples Republic of California, the ruling Communists have hatched a plan to disarm the peasants by stopping ammunition sales. This hasn't been entirely effective since many people simply switched to reloading. Outlawing gun powder sales, will stop people from reloading and will achieve the goal of a disarmed peasantry.


Hooray!! As a native Californian, I am proud that my native state is, yet again, leading the way in the Herculean labor of turning the USA into a normal, sensible member of the forward-moving nations of the world!

For many years I have argued that the best way to deal with the uncivilized, hysterical, ignorant gun-nuts is to put strict control on their ammunition supply, not on their toy penis-substitute guns. Let them try to make their own ammunition! They are so stupid that they will probably blow themselves up, and thus remove a roadblock to a future civilized America.

The peasants, no longer deceived by the siren-lure of violent fantasies, can then begin to work for ways of resisting their political oppressors in a sensible, effective manner.

The first thing, of course, is to unplug themselves from the brain-drip of television brainwashing.

When, after a while, they can escape from their narcosis and achieve normal brain functioning again, they can start to educate themselves, so that they are no longer ignorant American proles who don't have a clue about how the world actually operates.

Eventually, when they have gained some control over the levers of the media and politics, they can begin to establish _co-operative_, small-scale capitalist enterprises which can begin to replace the totalitarian power of monolithic, trans-national, crony-capitalist monopolies.

This march toward an America that is worth respecting, though, begins by reducing the gun-nuts to weepy, whiney infants who despair because they can no longer play with their murder-toys. · · 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 · · 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## Uncensored2008

numan said:


> Hooray!! As a native Californian, I am proud that my native state is, yet again, leading the way in the Herculean labor of turning the USA into a normal, sensible member of the forward-moving nations of the world!



Of course you are. And you can't wait until forced labor camps house those who dare support the ideas of dead white guys.



> For many years I have argued that the best way to deal with the uncivilized, hysterical, ignorant gun-nuts is to put strict control on their ammunition supply, not on their toy penis-substitute guns. Let them try to make their own ammunition! They are so stupid that they will probably blow themselves up, and thus remove a roadblock to a future civilized America.



Why not kill us? Isn't that your eventual goal any way? Leftism is simply a manifestation of the hatred you have for your fellow man, so why not simply start murdering those who fail to subordinate themselves to our glorious rulers?



> The peasants, no longer deceived by the siren-lure of violent fantasies, can then begin to work for ways of resisting their political oppressors in a sensible, effective manner.



And if they work too slowly, they will be whipped, to create an incentive.



> The first thing, of course, is to unplug themselves from the brain-drip of television brainwashing.



Absolutely. Outlaw everything except MSNBC, which will repeat the orders of your party and our rulers.



> When, after a while, they can escape from their narcosis and achieve normal brain functioning again, they can start to educate themselves, so that they are no longer ignorant American proles who don't have a clue about how the world actually operates.



Using reeducation camps, of course.



> Eventually, when they have gained some control over the levers of the media and politics, they can begin to establish _co-operative_, small-scale capitalist enterprises which can begin to replace the totalitarian power of monolithic, trans-national, crony-capitalist monopolies.



You mean when the state fades and all is owned communally by all? Of course, you'll need to kill 90% of us first, and those that are left will serve the ruling elite of your party - without question.



> This march toward an America that is worth respecting, though, begins by reducing the gun-nuts to weepy, whiney infants who despair because they can no longer play with their murder-toys. · ·
> .



You're a man of vision - this generation's Pol Pot.

Standard Disclaimer: The above illustrates the fact that the left is evil. That the ultimate goal of the left is murder and enslavement.


----------



## Unkotare

numan said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the Police State of the Peoples Republic of California, the ruling Communists have hatched a plan to disarm the peasants by stopping ammunition sales. This hasn't been entirely effective since many people simply switched to reloading. Outlawing gun powder sales, will stop people from reloading and will achieve the goal of a disarmed peasantry.
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!! As a native Californian, I am proud that my native state is, yet again, leading the way in the Herculean labor of turning the USA into a normal, sensible member of the forward-moving nations of the world!
> 
> For many years I have argued that the best way to deal with the uncivilized, hysterical, ignorant gun-nuts is to put strict control on their ammunition supply, not on their toy penis-substitute guns. Let them try to make their own ammunition! They are so stupid that they will probably blow themselves up, and thus remove a roadblock to a future civilized America.
> 
> The peasants, no longer deceived by the siren-lure of violent fantasies, can then begin to work for ways of resisting their political oppressors in a sensible, effective manner.
> 
> The first thing, of course, is to unplug themselves from the brain-drip of television brainwashing.
> 
> When, after a while, they can escape from their narcosis and achieve normal brain functioning again, they can start to educate themselves, so that they are no longer ignorant American proles who don't have a clue about how the world actually operates.
> 
> Eventually, when they have gained some control over the levers of the media and politics, they can begin to establish _co-operative_, small-scale capitalist enterprises which can begin to replace the totalitarian power of monolithic, trans-national, crony-capitalist monopolies.
> 
> This march toward an America that is worth respecting, though, begins by reducing the gun-nuts to weepy, whiney infants who despair because they can no longer play with their murder-toys. · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



The fact that you obviously don't understand America or Americans means that you are very likely to remain just another frustrated, irrelevant lefty.  CA is a mess, but most Americans are not about to let the 2nd Amendment be taken away or legislated into meaninglessness. Sorry.


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> [
> 
> Standard Disclaimer: The above illustrates the fact that the left is evil. That the ultimate goal of the left is murder and enslavement.




They've done it before, but I have confidence in real Americans.


----------



## emilynghiem

Be careful what you ask for, Numan.
The bombers in Boston made their own weapons
and look how much destruction and damage that caused.

If you are going to tie this in with the need for more meaningful jobs in production, why not beat swords into plowshares, and recycle weapons and other materials into useful supplies.

Our consumeristic culture throws out tons of cars, computers, and other junk in landfills.

Why not have engineering and architecture/design contests to recycle and create jobs, internships, educational and business opportunities to turn the economy around and rebuild?

As highly intelligent and educated as you are: what school(s) did you attend? would your alma mater and fellow alumni consider hosting contests to challenge young minds this way?

I went to Rice U, where students have won awards before for environmental solutions and inventions made from low cost items. Would you like to have a friendly duel between schools to see whose alumni or student teams have the greater impact on world peace and sustainable production? [first we form teams to prove that consensus on God challenge, then qualifiers from that round can compete to use their teamwork to push a peace project.]

Whaddya say, Numan? Do you envision a Nobel Prize or Templeton Prize in the works?



numan said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the Police State of the Peoples Republic of California, the ruling Communists have hatched a plan to disarm the peasants by stopping ammunition sales. This hasn't been entirely effective since many people simply switched to reloading. Outlawing gun powder sales, will stop people from reloading and will achieve the goal of a disarmed peasantry.
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!! As a native Californian, I am proud that my native state is, yet again, leading the way in the Herculean labor of turning the USA into a normal, sensible member of the forward-moving nations of the world!
> 
> For many years I have argued that the best way to deal with the uncivilized, hysterical, ignorant gun-nuts is to put strict control on their ammunition supply, not on their toy penis-substitute guns. Let them try to make their own ammunition! They are so stupid that they will probably blow themselves up, and thus remove a roadblock to a future civilized America.
> 
> The peasants, no longer deceived by the siren-lure of violent fantasies, can then begin to work for ways of resisting their political oppressors in a sensible, effective manner.
> 
> The first thing, of course, is to unplug themselves from the brain-drip of television brainwashing.
> 
> When, after a while, they can escape from their narcosis and achieve normal brain functioning again, they can start to educate themselves, so that they are no longer ignorant American proles who don't have a clue about how the world actually operates.
> 
> Eventually, when they have gained some control over the levers of the media and politics, they can begin to establish _co-operative_, small-scale capitalist enterprises which can begin to replace the totalitarian power of monolithic, trans-national, crony-capitalist monopolies.
> 
> This march toward an America that is worth respecting, though, begins by reducing the gun-nuts to weepy, whiney infants who despair because they can no longer play with their murder-toys. · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Suspect: We copied bombs from al Qaeda*



> The surviving suspect in the Boston Marathon attacks has told investigators that he and his brother learned how to build bombs from an online magazine published by al Qaeda, officials tell NBC News.
> 
> Dzhokhar Tsarnaev told investigators that the brothers read the instructions in Inspire, an online, English-language magazine that terror monitoring groups say al Qaeda began publishing in 2010.




Search of Tsarnaevs' phones, computers finds no indication of accomplice, source says - U.S. News


That Inspire magazine is the one that ran the article with pictures called "How to make a bomb in the kitchen of your Mom".

The article goes onto say he has been appointed three attorney's and has been advised of his rights.


----------



## Wicked Jester

numan said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the Police State of the Peoples Republic of California, the ruling Communists have hatched a plan to disarm the peasants by stopping ammunition sales. This hasn't been entirely effective since many people simply switched to reloading. Outlawing gun powder sales, will stop people from reloading and will achieve the goal of a disarmed peasantry.
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!! As a native Californian, I am proud that my native state is, yet again, leading the way in the Herculean labor of turning the USA into a normal, sensible member of the forward-moving nations of the world!
> 
> For many years I have argued that the best way to deal with the uncivilized, hysterical, ignorant gun-nuts is to put strict control on their ammunition supply, not on their toy penis-substitute guns. Let them try to make their own ammunition! They are so stupid that they will probably blow themselves up, and thus remove a roadblock to a future civilized America.
> 
> The peasants, no longer deceived by the siren-lure of violent fantasies, can then begin to work for ways of resisting their political oppressors in a sensible, effective manner.
> 
> The first thing, of course, is to unplug themselves from the brain-drip of television brainwashing.
> 
> When, after a while, they can escape from their narcosis and achieve normal brain functioning again, they can start to educate themselves, so that they are no longer ignorant American proles who don't have a clue about how the world actually operates.
> 
> Eventually, when they have gained some control over the levers of the media and politics, they can begin to establish _co-operative_, small-scale capitalist enterprises which can begin to replace the totalitarian power of monolithic, trans-national, crony-capitalist monopolies.
> 
> This march toward an America that is worth respecting, though, begins by reducing the gun-nuts to weepy, whiney infants who despair because they can no longer play with their murder-toys. · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

^^^These lil' Van Jones Jr's are funny.


----------



## Unkotare

emilynghiem said:


> I went to Rice U






You must have really filled up on the carbohydrates.


----------



## emilynghiem

Unkotare said:


> The fact that you obviously don't understand America or Americans means that you are very likely to remain just another frustrated, irrelevant lefty.  CA is a mess, but most Americans are not about to let the 2nd Amendment be taken away or legislated into meaninglessness. Sorry.



Let's keep the 2nd Amendment, but expand it to civil defense as in equal rights and access to legal defense and protections for all citizens, not just armed defense.

Once we have an equal political playing field, without partisan bullying or corporate influence skewing due process and biases in legislation and the media, we can better use the 1st Amendment to represent interests equally to defend our 10th and 14th rights.

We can petition each other to resolve our own grievances, and use our free exercise to implement our own solutions. This way, we the people tell govt what to do, not vice versa.

But if all the worker ants in the anthills waste time competing and fighting with each other,
the bigger fewer grasshoppers divide and conquer by turning us against each other.
When we organize, then all groups can protect and govern their own interests like the states under one union, by organizing networks of people by part under one Constitution.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Wicked Jester said:


> ^^^These lil' Van Jones Jr's are funny.



Yeah, right until they march you off to the killing fields.


----------



## emilynghiem

Uncensored2008 said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!! As a native Californian, I am proud that my native state is, yet again, leading the way in the Herculean labor of turning the USA into a normal, sensible member of the forward-moving nations of the world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are. And you can't wait until forced labor camps house those who dare support the ideas of dead white guys.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, when they have gained some control over the levers of the media and politics, they can begin to establish _co-operative_, small-scale capitalist enterprises which can begin to replace the totalitarian power of monolithic, trans-national, crony-capitalist monopolies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean when the state fades and all is owned communally by all? Of course, you'll need to kill 90% of us first, and those that are left will serve the ruling elite of your party - without question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This march toward an America that is worth respecting, though, begins by reducing the gun-nuts to weepy, whiney infants who despair because they can no longer play with their murder-toys. · ·
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You're a man of vision - this generation's Pol Pot.*
> 
> Standard Disclaimer: The above illustrates the fact that the left is evil. That the ultimate goal of the left is murder and enslavement.
Click to expand...


Dear Uncensored2008 & Numan: The difference, of course, is the next revolution will NOT be "violent" but by intellectual freedom and respecting the free market/enterprise approach rewarding creativity and capital investment in education and sustainable business models. 

The academic approach will not impose ideas by force, but will use this frightening concept of "inclusion" to actually INCLUDE diverse views, including political and religious. Imagine that! Universities actually being universally inclusive, and inclusion not leaving out dissenters!

By opening up to all ideas out there, of course, the realists and skeptics will edit down the idealistic visions of the nonconventional dreamers, and the end result will be practical goals.
We need to work together, just like the diverse views and minds here, to achieve this end.

Our greatest strengths will make up for and correct the weaknesses and faults among us.
So we get the best of all ideas and assimilate those into workable solutions. The academic system will allow study, research and development to test out reforms before adopting them.
We can get a lot more done this way, more cost-effectively without fighting, don't you think?

Hello? Did I lose you at the thought of INCLUSION actually including everyone? Wild, huh?


----------



## Uncensored2008

emilynghiem said:


> Dear Uncensored2008 & Numan: The difference, of course, is the next revolution will NOT be "violent" but by intellectual freedom and respecting the free market/enterprise approach rewarding creativity and capital investment in education and sustainable business models.



How long will that take after our current decline into totalitarianism?

The hell the numan yearns for is close to an inevitability. We probably will sink into the abyss in the short term. We rush to a command economy, with men like Barack Obama leading us toward more centralized structures, away from the market. Our civil and property rights are evaporating faster than a beaker of isopropal over a bunson burner.

Revolution, I can't speak to - but I hope the resistance is bloody. I hope that we go down fighting - though I don't believe that those who cling to guns, god, and the constitution can win.



> The academic approach will not impose ideas by force, but will use this frightening concept of "inclusion" to actually INCLUDE diverse views, including political and religious. Imagine that! Universities actually being universally inclusive, and inclusion not leaving out dissenters!



The world of the left is one of strict conformity. Those who dissent will be moved to reeducation in the form of forced labor camps.



> By opening up to all ideas out there, of course, the realists and skeptics will edit down the idealistic visions of the nonconventional dreamers, and the end result will be practical goals.
> We need to work together, just like the diverse views and minds here, to achieve this end.



There is no move to what you dream of in any corner.

Currently, there are the 49% who cling to the United States Constitution, and 51% who desire the progressive dream of cradle to grave security offered by total government.



> Our greatest strengths will make up for and correct the weaknesses and faults among us.
> So we get the best of all ideas and assimilate those into workable solutions. The academic system will allow study, research and development to test out reforms before adopting them.
> We can get a lot more done this way, more cost-effectively without fighting, don't you think?



What you state is not among the current options. 

The most effective form of government was established in 1784 - it is what I support. Obama and those behind him seek the form that was established in September of 1917.



> Hello? Did I lose you at the thought of INCLUSION actually including everyone? Wild, huh?



Inclusion of those who favor a free market with those who demand a command economy; of those who seek an authoritarian government with those who seek individual liberty, cannot succeed.


----------



## numan

Uncensored2008 said:


> Why not kill us? Isn't that your eventual goal any way? Leftism is simply a manifestation of the hatred you have for your fellow man, so why not simply start murdering those who fail to subordinate themselves to our glorious rulers?


Good grief, you foolish, foolish man!!
Your ideas are so sclerotic and archaic that you might as well be living in the 20th century!!

No doubt the world would be much better if people with your quaint and out-moded ways of thinking were no longer here.

But if the horrid century which is your spiritual homeland proved anything, it is that purges, pogroms, genocides and, in general, just plain, old ungenerous nastiness create more problems than they solve.

No, it is much better that you crabbed, shrill, impotent old men, who insanely refuse to enter the Promised Land just over the hill, be left to stew in your own juices, hysterically beating the air with your canes.

That way, even such as you can still Serve Society, as shocking examples to the young of what idiocy 20th century thinking produced.
.


----------



## numan

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pot makes people stupid. I haven't smoked it in 25 years, and will never smoke it again.


Oh, my goodness! You mean that its effects can last this long? · · 
.


----------



## Uncensored2008

numan said:


> Good grief, you foolish, foolish man!!
> Your ideas are so sclerotic and archaic that you might as well be living in the 20th century!!



Which ideas are those, Comrade Pot?

Be specific.



> No doubt the world would be much better if people with your quaint and out-moded ways of thinking were no longer here.



Ah, but you seek to go a bit further, don't you? I mean, it is the human presence that causes grief to your god Gaea, right? If you could rid the world of most of your fellow humans, leaving just enough to serve the elite, then global warming and despeciezation would halt. 

All you need to do is kill, isn't that right?



> But if the horrid century which is your spiritual homeland proved anything, it is that purges, pogroms, genocides and, in general, just plain, old ungenerous nastiness create more problems than they solve.



So you condemn your fellow leftists? 



> No, it is much better that you crabbed, shrill, impotent old men, who insanely refuse to enter the Promised Land just over the hill, be left to stew in your own juices, hysterically beating the air with your canes.
> 
> That way, even such as you can still Serve Society, as shocking examples to the young of what idiocy 20th century thinking produced.
> .



Promised land? ROFL

BTW, your ideas are spawned from a 19th century German. Hardly "modern." You are a backwards fool, demanding that we repeat the failures of countless tyrants.


----------



## Uncensored2008

numan said:


> Oh, my goodness! You mean that its effects can last this long? · ·
> .



How long?

I mean, what time this morning did you smoke out?

There was a popular quip when I was young: "Are you stoned, or just stupid?" In your case, the clear answer is, "both."


----------



## numan

Uncensored2008 said:


> BTW, your ideas are spawned from a 19th century German. Hardly "modern." You are a backwards fool, demanding that we repeat the failures of countless tyrants.


It is people like you who wish to keep repeating the countless failures of the American system of government.

As to my ideas, they have nothing to do with the bushy-bearded author you seem to imagine. They do not derive from the 19th century (nor from the 18th century, as yours do). They are ideas appropriate to the conditions of the 21st century, and beyond.

My ideas are far, far beyond your limited ability to comprehend. They require far more education than you can even dream of.
.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, your ideas are spawned from a 19th century German. Hardly "modern." You are a backwards fool, demanding that we repeat the failures of countless tyrants.
> 
> 
> 
> It is people like you who wish to keep repeating the countless failures of the American system of government.
> 
> As to my ideas, they have nothing to do with the bushy-bearded author you seem to imagine. They do not derive from the 19th century (nor from the 18th century, as yours do). They are ideas appropriate to the conditions of the 21st century, and beyond.
> 
> My ideas are far, far beyond your limited ability to comprehend. They require far more education than you can even dream of.
> .
Click to expand...

it reeks of hubris and arrogance in here....don't date much, do you?


----------



## Meister

numan said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, your ideas are spawned from a 19th century German. Hardly "modern." You are a backwards fool, demanding that we repeat the failures of countless tyrants.
> 
> 
> 
> It is people like you who wish to keep repeating the countless failures of the American system of government.
> 
> As to my ideas, they have nothing to do with the bushy-bearded author you seem to imagine. They do not derive from the 19th century (nor from the 18th century, as yours do). They are ideas appropriate to the conditions of the 21st century, and beyond.
> 
> My ideas are far, far beyond your limited ability to comprehend. They require far more education than you can even dream of.
> .
Click to expand...


Good grief.


----------



## koshergrl

Wicked Jester said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the Police State of the Peoples Republic of California, the ruling Communists have hatched a plan to disarm the peasants by stopping ammunition sales. This hasn't been entirely effective since many people simply switched to reloading. Outlawing gun powder sales, will stop people from reloading and will achieve the goal of a disarmed peasantry.
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!! As a native Californian, I am proud that my native state is, yet again, leading the way in the Herculean labor of turning the USA into a normal, sensible member of the forward-moving nations of the world!
> 
> For many years I have argued that the best way to deal with the uncivilized, hysterical, ignorant gun-nuts is to put strict control on their ammunition supply, not on their toy penis-substitute guns. Let them try to make their own ammunition! They are so stupid that they will probably blow themselves up, and thus remove a roadblock to a future civilized America.
> 
> The peasants, no longer deceived by the siren-lure of violent fantasies, can then begin to work for ways of resisting their political oppressors in a sensible, effective manner.
> 
> The first thing, of course, is to unplug themselves from the brain-drip of television brainwashing.
> 
> When, after a while, they can escape from their narcosis and achieve normal brain functioning again, they can start to educate themselves, so that they are no longer ignorant American proles who don't have a clue about how the world actually operates.
> 
> Eventually, when they have gained some control over the levers of the media and politics, they can begin to establish _co-operative_, small-scale capitalist enterprises which can begin to replace the totalitarian power of monolithic, trans-national, crony-capitalist monopolies.
> 
> This march toward an America that is worth respecting, though, begins by reducing the gun-nuts to weepy, whiney infants who despair because they can no longer play with their murder-toys. · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^These lil' Van Jones Jr's are funny.
Click to expand...

 
Cripes they're nuts. Their parents must be so proud.


----------



## numan

daws101 said:


> it reeks of hubris and arrogance in here....don't date much, do you?


Classic elegance is timeless.
.


----------



## waltky

Body of mistaken Boston bomber possibly found...

*Efforts on to identify body possibly of Sunil Tripathi*
_Thursday 25th April, 2013 - US authorities are trying to determine if a body pulled from Providence river is missing Indian origin student Sunil Tripathi, who was erroneously linked on social media to the Boston bombings last week._


> The Rhode Island medical examiner's office is conducting an autopsy on the body, but so far no positive identification has been made, ABC News reported citing spokesperson Dara Chadwick.  The body appeared to be a male in his twenties and had "been in the water for a while," said Commander Thomas Oates of the Providence Police Department.  Tripathi, a 22-year-old philosophy major at Brown University, was last seen on March 16 but ignited a social media firestorm last week after the FBI released a photograph of one of the Boston Marathon bombing suspects wearing a white baseball cap.
> 
> A Brown rowing coach reported a body in the river near India Point Park, CNN reported citing Lindsay Lague, a spokesperson for the Providence Police Department.  Lague said authorities may be able to identify the body as soon as Thursday morning.  The Tripathi family's search for the missing student has been detailed on a Facebook page, "Help us find Sunil Tripathi."  "He was seen on the 15th, Friday, hanging out with his friends, talking to family members, all normal activities, nothing out of the ordinary that anyone detected," his brother Ravi told CNN affiliate WPRI on April 10.  Since then a desperate search has been on for Tripathi, known to family and friends as "Sunny."
> 
> When he went missing, Tripathi, who had been struggling with depression, was on approved leave from the Ivy League school, meaning that he had requested and was granted time off but remained a student there.  Sunil had taken the time off to figure out exactly what he wanted to do, Ravi told WPRI.  A moving video was posted on YouTube on April 8, simply titled "For Sunny," in which family and friends appeal for him to come home, telling him how much they love him and want to see him.  The family "want to know that he's safe," Ravi told WPRI just six days before the Boston bombing. "All we really want to know is that he's around and that he's okay.
> 
> Efforts on to identify body possibly of Sunil Tripathi | Big News Network


----------



## bigrebnc1775

numan said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the Police State of the Peoples Republic of California, the ruling Communists have hatched a plan to disarm the peasants by stopping ammunition sales. This hasn't been entirely effective since many people simply switched to reloading. Outlawing gun powder sales, will stop people from reloading and will achieve the goal of a disarmed peasantry.
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!! As a native Californian, I am proud that my native state is, yet again, leading the way in the Herculean labor of turning the USA into a normal, sensible member of the forward-moving nations of the world!
> 
> For many years I have argued that the best way to deal with the uncivilized, hysterical, ignorant gun-nuts is to put strict control on their ammunition supply, not on their toy penis-substitute guns. Let them try to make their own ammunition! They are so stupid that they will probably blow themselves up, and thus remove a roadblock to a future civilized America.
> 
> The peasants, no longer deceived by the siren-lure of violent fantasies, can then begin to work for ways of resisting their political oppressors in a sensible, effective manner.
> 
> The first thing, of course, is to unplug themselves from the brain-drip of television brainwashing.
> 
> When, after a while, they can escape from their narcosis and achieve normal brain functioning again, they can start to educate themselves, so that they are no longer ignorant American proles who don't have a clue about how the world actually operates.
> 
> Eventually, when they have gained some control over the levers of the media and politics, they can begin to establish _co-operative_, small-scale capitalist enterprises which can begin to replace the totalitarian power of monolithic, trans-national, crony-capitalist monopolies.
> 
> This march toward an America that is worth respecting, though, begins by reducing the gun-nuts to weepy, whiney infants who despair because they can no longer play with their murder-toys. · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Penis Envy^^^^^^^^^
A man that has a little teeny tiny pee wee.
A woman to ugly  and fat too find a man with a dick.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

numan said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, your ideas are spawned from a 19th century German. Hardly "modern." You are a backwards fool, demanding that we repeat the failures of countless tyrants.
> 
> 
> 
> It is people like you who wish to keep repeating the countless failures of the American system of government.
> 
> As to my ideas, they have nothing to do with the bushy-bearded author you seem to imagine. They do not derive from the 19th century (nor from the 18th century, as yours do). They are ideas appropriate to the conditions of the 21st century, and beyond.
> 
> My ideas are far, far beyond your limited ability to comprehend. They require far more education than you can even dream of.
> .
Click to expand...

With all this brilliance we had an economical collapse? what the fuck is wrong with the world that they could not see how wonderful you are?


----------



## georgephillip

Signs of long-term deindustrialization and exploding poverty/inequality rates in the US homeland lead some to suspect the coming economic collapse poses a bigger risk to this Republic than Marx and Rand combined. If we are living inside the biggest debt bubble in all history and totally dependent on "defense" spending to maintain the US Empire, what happens when the US can no longer afford to borrow enough money to wage war on the opposite side of the planet? Will we face the same choice the British faced two generations ago: Empire or Democracy?


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it reeks of hubris and arrogance in here....don't date much, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Classic elegance is timeless.
> .
Click to expand...

if only you knew what that meant.


----------



## daws101

bigrebnc1775 said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the Police State of the Peoples Republic of California, the ruling Communists have hatched a plan to disarm the peasants by stopping ammunition sales. This hasn't been entirely effective since many people simply switched to reloading. Outlawing gun powder sales, will stop people from reloading and will achieve the goal of a disarmed peasantry.
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!! As a native Californian, I am proud that my native state is, yet again, leading the way in the Herculean labor of turning the USA into a normal, sensible member of the forward-moving nations of the world!
> 
> For many years I have argued that the best way to deal with the uncivilized, hysterical, ignorant gun-nuts is to put strict control on their ammunition supply, not on their toy penis-substitute guns. Let them try to make their own ammunition! They are so stupid that they will probably blow themselves up, and thus remove a roadblock to a future civilized America.
> 
> The peasants, no longer deceived by the siren-lure of violent fantasies, can then begin to work for ways of resisting their political oppressors in a sensible, effective manner.
> 
> The first thing, of course, is to unplug themselves from the brain-drip of television brainwashing.
> 
> When, after a while, they can escape from their narcosis and achieve normal brain functioning again, they can start to educate themselves, so that they are no longer ignorant American proles who don't have a clue about how the world actually operates.
> 
> Eventually, when they have gained some control over the levers of the media and politics, they can begin to establish _co-operative_, small-scale capitalist enterprises which can begin to replace the totalitarian power of monolithic, trans-national, crony-capitalist monopolies.
> 
> This march toward an America that is worth respecting, though, begins by reducing the gun-nuts to weepy, whiney infants who despair because they can no longer play with their murder-toys. · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penis Envy^^^^^^^^^
> A man that has a little teeny tiny pee wee.
> A woman to ugly  and fat too find a man with a dick.
Click to expand...

you talking penis envy is completely ironic considering what's shown in you avatar pic, and I don't mean the dog.
if I had to guess, you own a pick up with the over compensation package (pun intended).


----------



## daws101

bigrebnc1775 said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, your ideas are spawned from a 19th century German. Hardly "modern." You are a backwards fool, demanding that we repeat the failures of countless tyrants.
> 
> 
> 
> It is people like you who wish to keep repeating the countless failures of the American system of government.
> 
> As to my ideas, they have nothing to do with the bushy-bearded author you seem to imagine. They do not derive from the 19th century (nor from the 18th century, as yours do). They are ideas appropriate to the conditions of the 21st century, and beyond.
> 
> My ideas are far, far beyond your limited ability to comprehend. They require far more education than you can even dream of.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With all this brilliance we had an economical collapse? what the fuck is wrong with the world that they could not see how wonderful you are?
Click to expand...

another sign of tiny dick syndrome, the use of gay slurs or symbols.

yeah, numan is a pretentious dick so why imitate him?


----------



## numan

georgephillip said:


> Signs of long-term deindustrialization and exploding poverty/inequality rates in the US homeland lead some to suspect the coming economic collapse poses a bigger risk to this Republic than Marx and Rand combined. *If we are living inside the biggest debt bubble in all history and totally dependent on "defense" spending to maintain the US Empire, what happens when the US can no longer afford to borrow enough money to wage war on the opposite side of the planet? Will we face the same choice the British faced two generations ago: Empire or Democracy?*


_[emphasis added]_

In the case of the U.S.A., it will be _both_ loss of Empire _and_ loss of democracy!

Not that there was ever much democracy in the U.S.A. to begin with, of course.
.


----------



## georgephillip

That War on Terror seems to be bending Dr. King's "long arc of history" in the wrong direction at the moment. Possibly the impending economic collapse will open some eyes in the US?


----------



## KissMy

*They are a regular crime family.*

Tsarnaev's Mother started relating a conspiracy theory, saying she thought the 2001 attacks on the World Trade Center in New York and on the Pentagon were created by the U.S. government to foment hatred for Muslims. &#8220;My son knows all about it,&#8221; Tsarnaeva said, according to the blog. &#8220;You can read about it on the Internet.&#8221;

In June, Mom Tsarnaev was accused of trying to steal seven designer dresses, valued at $1,600, from a Lord & Taylor department store in suburban Natick. She skipped bail and, in October, a court issued a warrant for her arrest.

"He was very image-oriented,&#8221; Stuber said. Tamerlan drove a silver C-Class Mercedes-Benz, and when he wasn&#8217;t wearing workout gear, he chose &#8220;boisterous, fancy clothes.&#8221;

Tamerlan Tsarnaev is suspected of killing 3 including his good friend in a drug deal.

Bombing suspects' Mom was also in terror database. Tamerlan Tsarnaev's wife & mother are also wanted for shoplifting. Tamerlan Tsarnaev's wife called him to warned him that the FBI was looking for him. That call was just before he & his brother tried to escape Boston by stealing a car.

"I used to warn Dzhokhar that Tamerlan was up to no good," their cousin, Zaur Tsarnaev, 26, told the Boston Globe. "[Tamerlan] was always getting in trouble. He was never happy, never cheering, never smiling. He used to strike his girlfriend. ... He was not a nice man."

In 2009, Tamerlan Tsarnaev was arrested and charged with domestic assault and battery for assaulting his girlfriend in Cambridge, police records show. 
"Girlfriend called 911 on her cell phone indicating that she was beat up by her boyfriend," the police report states. The woman was described as "crying hysterically" and told police that she had been yelling at Tsarnaev "because of another girl." When asked if he had hit his girlfriend, Tsarnaev told the officer on duty, "Yes, I slapped her," the police report states. (His father, Anzor, confirmed the report but told the New York Times that Tamerlan only "hit her lightly.")

Dan Magnarelli, who often sparred with Tsarnaev at Wai Kru Mixed Martial Arts in Boston, said he was taken aback when Tsarnaev set down a blanket beside a treadmill and started praying. By 2010, Tsarnaev seemed more interested in discussing Islam, Pollard said.


----------



## numan

My word of encouragement for the day





poet said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. Ask them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you being the expert on white people and all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I'm no expert. I simply have no clue why conservative whites do or say what they do and say. I'm completely baffled. It's like they have no moral compasses. No hearts. And no minds. Any ol' racist remark is liable to fall from their mouths or keystrokes. It's kinda scary. Have you read the various threads and posts? Horrific. They're going to Hell in a Handbasket.
Click to expand...

You are quite right. They (or I should say "we" _[but I'm fighting against it, trying to stave it off]_) aren't really humans anymore; we have been taken over by Aliens from Outer Space -- in the form of advertising, entertainment, news and other forms of totalitarian brainwashing.

They have become more and more zombie robots, repeating pre-recorded messages which their Nazoid masters have inserted in their brains.

Where is it going to stop? I don't know, but you can be sure it will be one of the greatest, most horrific disasters of the 21st century.
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

numan said:


> My word of encouragement for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you being the expert on white people and all
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm no expert. I simply have no clue why conservative whites do or say what they do and say. I'm completely baffled. It's like they have no moral compasses. No hearts. And no minds. Any ol' racist remark is liable to fall from their mouths or keystrokes. It's kinda scary. Have you read the various threads and posts? Horrific. They're going to Hell in a Handbasket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite right. They (or I should say "we" _[but I'm fighting against it, trying to stave it off]_) aren't really humans anymore; we have been taken over by Aliens from Outer Space -- in the form of advertising, entertainment, news and other forms of totalitarian brainwashing.
> 
> They have become more and more zombie robots, repeating pre-recorded messages which their* Nazoid masters* have inserted in their brains.
> 
> Where is it going to stop? I don't know, but you can be sure it will be one of the greatest, most horrific disasters of the 21st century.
> .
Click to expand...


Can anyone today truly be that stupid? Nazoid? really? You have a guy who wants to believe that all Whites are prejudiced and hate blacks, and you label them Nazoids.....
The two of you are going to hell in a handbasket.......

Damn I hate racist punks.........


----------



## bigrebnc1775

daws101 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!! As a native Californian, I am proud that my native state is, yet again, leading the way in the Herculean labor of turning the USA into a normal, sensible member of the forward-moving nations of the world!
> 
> For many years I have argued that the best way to deal with the uncivilized, hysterical, ignorant gun-nuts is to put strict control on their ammunition supply, not on their toy penis-substitute guns. Let them try to make their own ammunition! They are so stupid that they will probably blow themselves up, and thus remove a roadblock to a future civilized America.
> 
> The peasants, no longer deceived by the siren-lure of violent fantasies, can then begin to work for ways of resisting their political oppressors in a sensible, effective manner.
> 
> The first thing, of course, is to unplug themselves from the brain-drip of television brainwashing.
> 
> When, after a while, they can escape from their narcosis and achieve normal brain functioning again, they can start to educate themselves, so that they are no longer ignorant American proles who don't have a clue about how the world actually operates.
> 
> Eventually, when they have gained some control over the levers of the media and politics, they can begin to establish _co-operative_, small-scale capitalist enterprises which can begin to replace the totalitarian power of monolithic, trans-national, crony-capitalist monopolies.
> 
> This march toward an America that is worth respecting, though, begins by reducing the gun-nuts to weepy, whiney infants who despair because they can no longer play with their murder-toys. · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Penis Envy^^^^^^^^^
> A man that has a little teeny tiny pee wee.
> A woman to ugly  and fat too find a man with a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you talking penis envy is completely ironic considering what's shown in you avatar pic, and I don't mean the dog.
> if I had to guess, you own a pick up with the over compensation package (pun intended).
Click to expand...


Is numun your girlfriend that you feel the need to defend it's idiotic comments?


----------



## daws101

bigrebnc1775 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penis Envy^^^^^^^^^
> A man that has a little teeny tiny pee wee.
> A woman to ugly  and fat too find a man with a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> you talking penis envy is completely ironic considering what's shown in you avatar pic, and I don't mean the dog.
> if I had to guess, you own a pick up with the over compensation package (pun intended).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is numun your girlfriend that you feel the need to defend it's idiotic comments?
Click to expand...

another ignorant rant from you, I'm not defending his comments. just pointing out your homophobia and lack of creativity.


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have become more and more zombie robots, repeating pre-recorded messages which their* Nazoid masters* have inserted in their brains.
> 
> Where is it going to stop? I don't know, but you can be sure it will be one of the greatest, most horrific disasters of the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> ....and you label them Nazoids.....
Click to expand...

Ollie is quite prone to making category errors.
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have become more and more zombie robots, repeating pre-recorded messages which their* Nazoid masters* have inserted in their brains.
> 
> Where is it going to stop? I don't know, but you can be sure it will be one of the greatest, most horrific disasters of the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> ....and you label them Nazoids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ollie is quite prone to making category errors.
> .
Click to expand...


Well please excuse me, Then spell out just what you are attempting to say so that this poor retired Sergeant can understand you better.... Sounds like a label to me.......


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....and you label them Nazoids.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie is quite prone to making category errors.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well please excuse me, Then spell out just what you are attempting to say so that this poor retired Sergeant can understand you better.... Sounds like a label to me.......
Click to expand...

it is


----------



## CaféAuLait

Official: Russia heard Boston suspects' mother 'discussing jihad'




> (CNN) -- Russia intercepted a communication between the mother of the accused Boston Marathon bombers and someone who may have been one of her sons "discussing jihad" in 2011, according to a U.S. official with knowledge of the investigation.



Official: Russia heard Boston suspects' mother 'discussing jihad' - CNN.com


----------



## jon_berzerk

CaféAuLait;7158410 said:
			
		

> Official: Russia heard Boston suspects' mother 'discussing jihad'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CNN) -- Russia intercepted a communication between the mother of the accused Boston Marathon bombers and someone who may have been one of her sons "discussing jihad" in 2011, according to a U.S. official with knowledge of the investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official: Russia heard Boston suspects' mother 'discussing jihad' - CNN.com
Click to expand...


just read that headline


----------



## CaféAuLait

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;7158410 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official: Russia heard Boston suspects' mother 'discussing jihad'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CNN) -- Russia intercepted a communication between the mother of the accused Boston Marathon bombers and someone who may have been one of her sons "discussing jihad" in 2011, according to a U.S. official with knowledge of the investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official: Russia heard Boston suspects' mother 'discussing jihad' - CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just read that headline
Click to expand...


Here is more from CBS of what was said:



> The two discussed the possibility of Tamerlan going to the Palestinian territories, but he told his mother he didn't speak the language there, officials, who reviewed the information Russia shared with the U.S., told the AP.
> 
> 
> In a second call, Zubeidat Tsarnaeva spoke with a man in the Caucasus region of Russia who was under FBI investigation, the AP reports. Jacqueline Maguire, a spokeswoman for the FBI's Washington Field Office, where that investigation was based, declined to comment.



Boston bombing suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev caught on Russia wiretap - CBS News


----------



## SFC Ollie

There seems to be little doubt that someone stepped on it............


----------



## jon_berzerk

CaféAuLait;7158453 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;7158410 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official: Russia heard Boston suspects' mother 'discussing jihad'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official: Russia heard Boston suspects' mother 'discussing jihad' - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just read that headline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is more from CBS of what was said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two discussed the possibility of Tamerlan going to the Palestinian territories, but he told his mother he didn't speak the language there, officials, who reviewed the information Russia shared with the U.S., told the AP.
> 
> 
> In a second call, Zubeidat Tsarnaeva spoke with a man in the Caucasus region of Russia who was under FBI investigation, the AP reports. Jacqueline Maguire, a spokeswoman for the FBI's Washington Field Office, where that investigation was based, declined to comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boston bombing suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev caught on Russia wiretap - CBS News
Click to expand...


i am not sure what to make of this at this point 

i wonder how much more is going to come out 

on this


----------



## freedombecki

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;7158453 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> just read that headline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is more from CBS of what was said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two discussed the possibility of Tamerlan going to the Palestinian territories, but he told his mother he didn't speak the language there, officials, who reviewed the information Russia shared with the U.S., told the AP.
> 
> 
> In a second call, Zubeidat Tsarnaeva spoke with a man in the Caucasus region of Russia who was under FBI investigation, the AP reports. Jacqueline Maguire, a spokeswoman for the FBI's Washington Field Office, where that investigation was based, declined to comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boston bombing suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev caught on Russia wiretap - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am not sure what to make of this at this point
> 
> i wonder how much more is going to come out
> 
> on this
Click to expand...

 I think Russia has a good handle on terrorists, and that's why they have been sending us information about people planning jihads over here.

I recollect something about a school jihad two or three years ago, and it was pretty heart-rending for Russian parents who sent their children to school that day, to have them blasted with terroristic antics of murder. I think Russia is trying to be helpful to unite against the crazed frenzy that jihad is in a large public setting where civilians are just enjoying seeing people improve themselves through sports, or in the case of that school, learning to read, write, and learn mathematics required to operate civilly and logically in society.


----------



## jon_berzerk

freedombecki said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;7158453 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is more from CBS of what was said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston bombing suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev caught on Russia wiretap - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am not sure what to make of this at this point
> 
> i wonder how much more is going to come out
> 
> on this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Russia has a good handle on terrorists, and that's why they have been sending us information about people planning jihads over here.
> 
> I recollect something about a school jihad two or three years ago, and it was pretty heart-rending for Russian parents who sent their children to school that day, to have them blasted with terroristic antics of murder. I think Russia is trying to be helpful to unite against the crazed frenzy that jihad is in a large public setting where civilians are just enjoying seeing people improve themselves through sports, or in the case of that school, learning to read, write, and learn mathematics required to operate civilly and logically in society.
Click to expand...


yes maybe they do 

they certainly had been up to speed on this family 

the "news report" on this seems to be of an attempt 

to soften the blow this give the admin

on being soft on terrorism 

----------------

are you referring to the beslan hostage crisis 

if so 1100 hostages 

and 380 dead


----------



## Jarlaxle

numan said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, your ideas are spawned from a 19th century German. Hardly "modern." You are a backwards fool, demanding that we repeat the failures of countless tyrants.
> 
> 
> 
> It is people like you who wish to keep repeating the countless failures of the American system of government.
> 
> As to my ideas, they have nothing to do with the bushy-bearded author you seem to imagine. They do not derive from the 19th century (nor from the 18th century, as yours do). They are ideas appropriate to the conditions of the 21st century, and beyond.
> 
> My ideas are far, far beyond your limited ability to comprehend. They require far more education than you can even dream of.
> .
Click to expand...


You seem to be a legend in your own mind!

Got promoted from bathroom cleaner to fry cook, did you?  Good job!


----------



## numan

'

I love it the way simple-minded Americans react when their phony-baloney "I'm just as good as you are!" religious taboos are violated.

Just like clockwork -- and so predictable.
.


----------



## numan

emilynghiem said:


> If you are going to tie this in with the need for more meaningful jobs in production, why not beat swords into plowshares, and recycle weapons and other materials into useful supplies.
> 
> Our consumeristic culture throws out tons of cars, computers, and other junk in landfills.
> 
> Why not have engineering and architecture/design contests to recycle and create jobs, internships, educational and business opportunities to turn the economy around and rebuild?


I could scarcely agree with you more, Emily!

Unfortunately, the war profiteers, the war machine, the Military-Industrial Conspiracy, and the totalitarian, monolithic, trans-national, crony-capitalist monopolies will fight like hell to keep their power and profits.

Only after they have completed their complicated and unconscious ritual of self-destruction will there be real opportunities to build a better world.

However, there is no time like the present for planning ahead!

*"We do not want good men and bad men any more than we want giants and dwarfs. What we do want is a high quality for our normal: that is, people who can be much better than we now call respectable, without self-sacrifice. Conscious goodness, like conscious muscular effort, may be of use in emergencies, but for everyday national use it is negligible; and its effects on the character of the individual may easily be disastrous."*
---_Bernard Shaw, "Getting Married," preface_
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Just what are you planning ahead for?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

SFC Ollie said:


> Just what are you planning ahead for?



more of the same shit.
What doesn't work now will sooner or later work.


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> Just what are you planning ahead for?


Putting you on "ignore", Sarge.
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ignore me all you want. It simply tells everyone that you refuse to explain your positions. And I can talk shit about you and you won't be able to answer back.... So go on you won't be the first or the last.......


----------



## boedicca

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what are you planning ahead for?
> 
> 
> 
> Putting you on "ignore", Sarge.
> .
Click to expand...



I hope you enjoy PoIt's company.    Before long, each of you will have most of the board on ignore.

Toodles!


----------



## Jarlaxle

numan said:


> '
> 
> I love it the way simple-minded Americans react when their phony-baloney "I'm just as good as you are!" religious taboos are violated.
> 
> Just like clockwork -- and so predictable.
> .



If you were one-tenth as smart as you think you are,  you'd be ten times as smart as you are.

I have no religious taboos.


----------



## Meister

boedicca said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what are you planning ahead for?
> 
> 
> 
> Putting you on "ignore", Sarge.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy PoIt's company.    Before long, each of you will have most of the board on ignore.
> 
> Toodles!
Click to expand...


Yup....you can sure tell who are the fragile posters and who aren't.
Poet and numan certainly are fragile and should be handled with kid gloves.


----------



## daws101

Meister said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting you on "ignore", Sarge.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy PoIt's company.    Before long, each of you will have most of the board on ignore.
> 
> Toodles!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup....you can sure tell who are the fragile posters and who aren't.
> Poet and numan certainly are fragile and should be handled with kid gloves.
Click to expand...

true! they might just do fatal injury to themselves and that would be greatest act of selflessness they could ever do for mankind. (sarcasm optional)


----------



## SFC Ollie

People who can't explain their positions need to ignore everyone else.........


----------



## boedicca

sfc ollie said:


> people who can't explain their positions need to ignore everyone else.........




qft.


----------



## KissMy

CaféAuLait;7158410 said:
			
		

> Official: Russia heard Boston suspects' mother 'discussing jihad'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CNN) -- Russia intercepted a communication between the mother of the accused Boston Marathon bombers and someone who may have been one of her sons "discussing jihad" in 2011, according to a U.S. official with knowledge of the investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official: Russia heard Boston suspects' mother 'discussing jihad' - CNN.com
Click to expand...


It's time to send in a drone to blow that loudmouth bitch mother up.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Isn't advertising against the rules here?


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what are you planning ahead for?
> 
> 
> 
> Putting you on "ignore", Sarge.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy PoIt's company.    Before long, each of you will have most of the board on ignore.
> 
> Toodles!
Click to expand...


I think a lot of us would really appreciate being put on ignore by several members who don't seem to be able to articulate a rationale for their point of view but who attack the stated opinions/perceptions/beliefs of the rest of us with predictable regularity.  Mostly with pure nonsense unsupportable by anything of substance mind you.  

But the idiots, numbnuts, trolls, paid operatives, and other exercises in futility have been pretty successful in derailing this thread.


----------



## Pop23

SFC Ollie said:


> People who can't explain their positions need to ignore everyone else.........



Soon they will be talking only to themselves and life will seem so much better.....

To them.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Pop23 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who can't explain their positions need to ignore everyone else.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon they will be talking only to themselves and life will seem so much better.....
> 
> To them.
Click to expand...


They will always have those voices.......


----------



## Foxfyre

Yep.  I'm pretty good with a scroll button, but its difficult to ignore the deliberate detractors and idiots when they go on for page after page after page.  I've seem some spam threads with 20 or more posts in a row, all garbage.  I'm afraid such does not impress me in the least but does make me shake my head at how empty of rational thought some people are.

But I keep coming back to this thread with hope that we eventually will get back on topic because this event was important enough to merit some rational observations and thought.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I'm surprised there haven't been any comments on the mother and wife..... Of course this thread has been off track for days and there are probably new threads out there......


----------



## Foxfyre

SFC Ollie said:


> I'm surprised there haven't been any comments on the mother and wife..... Of course this thread has been off track for days and there are probably new threads out there......



Wife?  I missed that one.  We have seen the mother's media interview over and over and over and over. . . .okay a LOT. . . .but my cynical self objects to that as the focal point of the investigation right now.  Note it yes.  Be aware of it yes.  Keep looking for links to radicalization as that may be really important when this comes to trial, yes.

But when that begins to shift the cause/blame away from the bomber himself, I resist that.  He made the choice.  He chose his path.  He did it.  And we should not evoke any sympathy or excuse or diversion from responsibility/accountablity for that whatsoever.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I'm more like wondering why there aren't any more stories about the wife. I heard her mentioned for a day or so then nothing..... I also wonder how much she knew.......


----------



## Jos

Boston Bombers Uncle Married Daughter Of Rogue CIA Official | Scandals


----------



## SFC Ollie

Jos said:


> Boston Bombers Uncle Married Daughter Of Rogue CIA Official | Scandals



Interesting, but i can't find a reliable source for this... yet.....


----------



## Jos

SFC Ollie said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston Bombers Uncle Married Daughter Of Rogue CIA Official | Scandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, but i can't find a reliable source for this... yet.....
Click to expand...


Boston terror suspects uncle was married to CIA officer's daughter and even shared a home with the agent | Mail Online


----------



## Uncensored2008

Foxfyre said:


> Yep.  I'm pretty good with a scroll button, but its difficult to ignore the deliberate detractors and idiots when they go on for page after page after page.  I've seem some spam threads with 20 or more posts in a row, all garbage.  I'm afraid such does not impress me in the least but does make me shake my head at how empty of rational thought some people are.
> 
> But I keep coming back to this thread with hope that we eventually will get back on topic because this event was important enough to merit some rational observations and thought.



Well, you could always put Jake on ignore and not see it....


----------



## SFC Ollie

Jos said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston Bombers Uncle Married Daughter Of Rogue CIA Official | Scandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, but i can't find a reliable source for this... yet.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boston terror suspects uncle was married to CIA officer's daughter and even shared a home with the agent | Mail Online
Click to expand...


So according to this source it's old news, like it happened before the bombers were even born...


----------



## Coyote

Meister said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting you on "ignore", Sarge.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy PoIt's company.    Before long, each of you will have most of the board on ignore.
> 
> Toodles!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup....you can sure tell who are the fragile posters and who aren't.
> Poet and numan certainly are fragile and should be handled with kid gloves.
Click to expand...


How about a standard disclaimer?
*
DISCLAIMER*: _Extreme amounts of sarcasm can possibly result in inflammatory situations.  Not responsible for keyboard violence, spittle on the monitor, irrational responses mistaken for momentary brilliance, one-sided rages against hypocrisy or individual members or unintended consequences such as poor personal hygiene and bad spelling.  Please fasten your seatbelts and put your trays in an upright position._


----------



## Foxfyre

Uncensored2008 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  I'm pretty good with a scroll button, but its difficult to ignore the deliberate detractors and idiots when they go on for page after page after page.  I've seem some spam threads with 20 or more posts in a row, all garbage.  I'm afraid such does not impress me in the least but does make me shake my head at how empty of rational thought some people are.
> 
> But I keep coming back to this thread with hope that we eventually will get back on topic because this event was important enough to merit some rational observations and thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you could always put Jake on ignore and not see it....
Click to expand...


LOL.   On this particular thread, Jake has not been the problem.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Boston probe eyes slain Canadian jihadist, source says




> (CNN) -- Federal agents are looking into possible links between dead Boston Marathon bomb suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev and a Canadian boxer-turned-jihadist killed by Russian troops in 2012, a source being briefed on the investigation said Monday.
> 
> William Plotnikov and six others died in a firefight with Russian forces in the southwestern republic of Dagestan in July 2012, while Tsarnaev was visiting the region, the source said. The 23-year-old Plotnikov had been born in Russia, but his family moved to Canada when he was a teenager.
> 
> The source said Plotnikov's body was prepared for burial by a local imam on July 14. Tamerlan Tsarnaev flew out of Dagestan two days later, arriving in New York on July 17. Investigators are looking into the possibility he left because of Plotnikov's death, the source said.
> 
> Additionally, the source says investigators are looking into whether Tsarnaev had any contact with another militant named Mahmoud Mansur Nidal, 18, who was killed by Russian forces in May 2012 during a gun battle in Makhachkala, Dagestan's capital.




Boston probe eyes slain Canadian jihadist, source says - CNN.com


----------



## skye

Female DNA Found on Bomb in Boston the Wall Street Journal is reporting


Female DNA Found on Bomb in Boston Attack - WSJ.com


----------



## Gracie

skye said:


> Female DNA Found on Bomb in Boston the Wall Street Journal is reporting
> 
> 
> Female DNA Found on Bomb in Boston Attack - WSJ.com



I was just fixing to comment on this but see you did it for me already.

Here is another link.

Boston Bomb Reportedly Contained Traces Of Female DNA, Authorities Say

Where was Mom during the bombing? Here, or in Russia?


----------



## Gracie

Does anyone think it was just these two dweebs..or are more involved? Whatever happened to the college kids they took in for questioning?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Gracie said:


> Does anyone think it was just these two dweebs..or are more involved? Whatever happened to the college kids they took in for questioning?




All three were released then two were rearrested  by ICE, they are still in custody.


*Azamat Tazhayakov, Dias Kadyrbayev, Classmates Of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, Deny Wrongdoing *



> The pair had lived at an off-campus apartment in New Bedford, about 60 miles south of Boston, and got around in a car registered to Kadyrbayev with a souvenir plate that says "Terrorista (hash)1." The car was pictured on Tsarnaev's Twitter feed in March.



Azamat Tazhayakov, Dias Kadyrbayev, Classmates Of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, Deny Wrongdoing

BTW it is one of them who have this licence plate:


----------



## Politico

Foxfyre said:


> LOL.   On this particular thread, Jake has not been the problem.



Yeah just about everyone has.


----------



## Circe

skye said:


> Female DNA Found on Bomb in Boston the Wall Street Journal is reporting
> 
> 
> Female DNA Found on Bomb in Boston Attack - WSJ.com




I expect it was simply the older Chechen's wife. If he made his bombs in the garage or basement workshop or wherever, skin cells and so on from her could get on his materials.

On the other hand, if they conclude he made his bombs on the kitchen table, that would raise some questions. She does say she knew NOTHING about it, but she wears that awful head stuff, so she's one of the Islamists.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I have the feeling that we haven't even scratched the surface yet.........


----------



## Foxfyre

Circe said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Female DNA Found on Bomb in Boston the Wall Street Journal is reporting
> 
> 
> Female DNA Found on Bomb in Boston Attack - WSJ.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect it was simply the older Chechen's wife. If he made his bombs in the garage or basement workshop or wherever, skin cells and so on from her could get on his materials.
> 
> On the other hand, if they conclude he made his bombs on the kitchen table, that would raise some questions. She does say she knew NOTHING about it, but she wears that awful head stuff, so she's one of the Islamists.
Click to expand...


AND. . . .it could be something as innocuous as the store clerk who sold them the stuff.  Best not to jump to conclusions in these cases, but just note the findings and file them away for future use as useful when more is known.


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> I have the feeling that we haven't even scratched the surface yet.........


Well, Sarge, finally you have said something which I think is true and meaningful -- but in a sense which I am sure you did not intend.
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I intend exactly what I said. I don't automatically blame the Government. Though I do believe they missed a bunch in this instance.... I'm sure you have a theory about how the CIA planned it..... Go ahead we need a laugh.......


----------



## Againsheila

I read something today that said the family of the bombers had collected more than $100,000 in welfare.  Something is seriously wrong with this country.


----------



## georgephillip

Againsheila said:


> I read something today that said the family of the bombers had collected more than $100,000 in welfare.  Something is seriously wrong with this country.


It gets worse...

"Here's something to think about when you hear politicians talk about the federal budget deficit: every single Hellfire missile fired in Afghanistan costs $58,000.00."

NOT WORTH IT: Every Hellfire missile fired in Afghanistan costs USD58,000 « RAWA News


----------



## daws101

georgephillip said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read something today that said the family of the bombers had collected more than $100,000 in welfare.  Something is seriously wrong with this country.
> 
> 
> 
> It gets worse...
> 
> "Here's something to think about when you hear politicians talk about the federal budget deficit: every single Hellfire missile fired in Afghanistan costs $58,000.00."
> 
> NOT WORTH IT: Every Hellfire missile fired in Afghanistan costs USD58,000 « RAWA News
Click to expand...

I doubt you even pay taxes ..so what's your bitch?


----------



## Circe

Againsheila said:


> I read something today that said the family of the bombers had collected more than $100,000 in welfare.  Something is seriously wrong with this country.



There is something deeply wrong with giving welfare to such people. If they cannot make it, they shouldn't be here: deport them back where they belong.

They couldn't make it here even WITH all that welfare: the mother and father went back to Russia, one son was killed by police and the other is in jail!!

I am very opposed to letting Muslims of any nationality into this country: letting Chechens in is just attempted suicide on our part, IMO. They are the fiercest people in the world and kill people in crowds continually. It's simply what they do. That and kidnapping. I read an article that said kidnapping is Chechnya's ONLY way of getting hard currency: it's their national industry.


----------



## daws101

Circe said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read something today that said the family of the bombers had collected more than $100,000 in welfare.  Something is seriously wrong with this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something deeply wrong with giving welfare to such people. If they cannot make it, they shouldn't be here: deport them back where they belong.
> 
> They couldn't make it here even WITH all that welfare: the mother and father went back to Russia, one son was killed by police and the other is in jail!!
> 
> I am very opposed to letting Muslims of any nationality into this country: letting Chechens in is just attempted suicide on our part, IMO. They are the fiercest people in the world and kill people in crowds continually. It's simply what they do. That and kidnapping. I read an article that said kidnapping is Chechnya's ONLY way of getting hard currency: it's their national industry.
Click to expand...

and they say American aren't stupid.......


----------



## georgephillip

daws101 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read something today that said the family of the bombers had collected more than $100,000 in welfare.  Something is seriously wrong with this country.
> 
> 
> 
> It gets worse...
> 
> "Here's something to think about when you hear politicians talk about the federal budget deficit: every single Hellfire missile fired in Afghanistan costs $58,000.00."
> 
> NOT WORTH IT: Every Hellfire missile fired in Afghanistan costs USD58,000 « RAWA News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you even pay taxes ..so what's your bitch?
Click to expand...

Killing civilians is a war crime, that's my bitch; why isn't it yours?

"Powerful Americans are beginning to listen to Farea al-Muslimi, a 23-year-old, California-educated Yemeni who wants to stop the drone strikes in his country. Including some in the White House.

"Danger Room has confirmed that before he leaves Washington D.C. on Friday, al-Muslimi will meet with White House officials to tell them what he told a Senate subcommittee yesterday: CIA and military drone strikes are *strengthening al-Qaida&#8217;s Yemeni affiliate and making average Yemenis hate America*."

Why do you suppose powerful, star-spangled bitches are deliberately killing innocent Muslims across the Middle East?

Drones Watch | A coalition campaign to monitor and regulate drone use


----------



## SFC Ollie

Maybe because they declared a holy War against us?


----------



## georgephillip

SFC Ollie said:


> Maybe because they declared a holy War against us?


When did Yemen declare war on us?


----------



## MisterBeale

Free your mind, see beyond the headlines.  There is a much larger picture going on here.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nak__dM1cXQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nak__dM1cXQ[/ame]
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RCN1w5J80E"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RCN1w5J80E[/ame]
I have no real taste for Mr. Jones, however, pay attention to his guest, she knows what she is talking about I believe.  Generally her blog is spot on, I always follow Boiling Frogs.  Time will tell on this one.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbxFM9X6IC0&feature=player_embedded#!]Sibel Edmonds: CIA Ran Tsarnaev Brothers - YouTube[/ame]
http://www.boilingfrogspost.com/


----------



## SFC Ollie

Speculation...... As things currently stand.....


----------



## georgephillip

SFC Ollie said:


> Speculation...... As things currently stand.....


Agreed.
What if her quid-pro-quo of Chechnya and Syria comes to pass?


----------



## georgephillip

"Sibel Deniz Edmonds (born 1970)[1] is an Iranian-American[2] former FBI translator and founder of the National Security Whistleblowers Coalition (NSWBC). 

"Edmonds gained public attention following her firing from her position as a language specialist at the FBI's Washington Field Office in March 2002, after she accused a colleague of covering up illicit activity involving foreign nationals, alleging serious acts of security breaches, cover-ups, and intentional blocking of intelligence which, she contended, presented a danger to the United States' security. 

"Her later claims have gained her awards and fame as a whistleblower.[3]

In March 2012, she published a memoir, titled Classified Woman  The Sibel Edmonds Story.[4]

Edmonds testified before the 9/11 Commission, but her testimony was excluded from the official 567 page 9/11 Commission Report.[5]"

Sibel Edmonds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MisterBeale

georgephillip said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speculation...... As things currently stand.....
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> What if her quid-pro-quo of Chechnya and Syria comes to pass?
Click to expand...


Then her expertise in the FBI when dealing with the CIA is bona fide and her analysis is spot on.  One must remember, the Department of Homeland security was not formed to streamline intelligence and pool resources, it was meant to take the national power and covert intelligence out of the hands of Americans and put it firmly in the hands of global power brokers.  They didn't want the FBI mucking things up in their operations.  

Cut them off at the knees and rip their spine out.  The biggest threat to the official 911 fantasy story WAS the FBI.  The man that they put in charge of security at the Twin Towers was the man in the FBI who knew the most about Islamic Terrorism in the United States.  He was our "Fox Mulder."  He's gone now.  "They've" gutted our FBI.  She knows this.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_P._O%27Neill


----------



## georgephillip

MisterBeale said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speculation...... As things currently stand.....
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> What if her quid-pro-quo of Chechnya and Syria comes to pass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then her expertise in the FBI when dealing with the CIA is bona fide and her analysis is spot on.  One must remember, the Department of Homeland security was not formed to streamline intelligence and pool resources, it was meant to take the national power and covert intelligence out of the hands of Americans and put it firmly in the hands of global power brokers.  They didn't want the FBI mucking things up in their operations.
> 
> Cut them off at the knees and rip their spine out.  The biggest threat to the official 911 fantasy story WAS the FBI.  The man that they put in charge of security at the Twin Towers was the man in the FBI who knew the most about Islamic Terrorism in the United States.  He was our "Fox Mulder."  He's gone now.  "They've" gutted our FBI.  She knows this.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_P._O%27Neill
Click to expand...

She might know that and a hell of a lot more.


----------



## georgephillip

"John Patrick O'Neill (February 6, 1952  September 11, 2001) was an American counter-terrorism expert, who worked as a special agent and eventually a Special Agent in Charge in the Federal Bureau of Investigation until late 2001. In 1995, O'Neill began to intensely study the roots of the 1993 World Trade Center bombing after he assisted in the capture of Ramzi Yousef, who was the leader of that plot."

John P. O'Neill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Starlight

By DAVID MARTOSKO and THE AMERICAN MEDIA INSTITUTE
PUBLISHED: 22:46 EST, 30 April 2013 | UPDATED: 08:02 EST, 1 May 2013

The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia sent a written warning about accused Boston Marathon bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev to the U.S. Department of Homeland Security in 2012, long before pressure-cooker blasts killed three and injured hundreds, according to a senior Saudi government official with direct knowledge of the document.
The Saudi warning, the official told MailOnline, was separate from the multiple red flags raised by Russian intelligence in 2011, and was based on human intelligence developed independently in Yemen.
Citing security concerns, the Saudi government also denied an entry visa to the elder Tsarnaev brother in December 2011, when he hoped to make a pilgrimage to Mecca, the source said. Tsarnaev's plans to visit Saudi Arabia have not been previously disclosed.


Read more: Saudi official: Kingdom 'warned the United States IN WRITING about Boston Bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev in 2012 and rejected his application for an entry visa to visit Mecca in 2011' | Mail Online 

Even the Saudi's were concerned enough about Tsarnaev, to deny him entry, yet Homeland Security had no concerns about him. Wonder how many warnings it takes to make them sit up and take notice.


----------



## georgephillip

Do you find it at all credible that Tsarnaev was a CIA asset?


----------



## Circe

Starlight said:


> By DAVID MARTOSKO and THE AMERICAN MEDIA INSTITUTE
> PUBLISHED: 22:46 EST, 30 April 2013 | UPDATED: 08:02 EST, 1 May 2013
> 
> The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia sent a written warning about accused Boston Marathon bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev to the U.S. Department of Homeland Security in 2012, long before pressure-cooker blasts killed three and injured hundreds, according to a senior Saudi government official with direct knowledge of the document.
> The Saudi warning, the official told MailOnline, was separate from the multiple red flags raised by Russian intelligence in 2011, and was based on human intelligence developed independently in Yemen.
> Citing security concerns, the Saudi government also denied an entry visa to the elder Tsarnaev brother in December 2011, when he hoped to make a pilgrimage to Mecca, the source said. Tsarnaev's plans to visit Saudi Arabia have not been previously disclosed.
> 
> 
> Read more: Saudi official: Kingdom 'warned the United States IN WRITING about Boston Bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev in 2012 and rejected his application for an entry visa to visit Mecca in 2011' | Mail Online
> 
> Even the Saudi's were concerned enough about Tsarnaev, to deny him entry, yet Homeland Security had no concerns about him. Wonder how many warnings it takes to make them sit up and take notice.





We really are not well-served by our security agencies. They formed Homeland Security after 9/11 specifically BECAUSE it was obvious both the FBI and CIA had missed a whole lot. And not just bin Laden: the anthrax and embassy attacks and so on.

Both Russia and Saudi Arabia warned us about this guy and Saudi Arabia wouldn't let him in to do Hadj?  And our guys pay NO, zero, attention to it?????

Your taxpayer dollar at work.    [:-0


----------



## georgephillip

There's also the possibility of the CIA stopping FBI investigations into certain forms of terrorism.
For example: was it possible the bombings in Boston have any relation to the Great Game in Syria?

"During my April 22 interview for Boiling Frogs Post EyeOpener Report (See here) I provided three possible US objectives associated with the Boston Terror incident. 

"I emphasized the first possible scenario as the most likely: *Removing Russia as the obstacle in invading Syria*. I pointed out that to achieve this objective a back-door deal could have been struck with Russia. What sort of a deal? Here is what I hypothesized..."

Sibel Edmonds' Boiling Frogs Post | Home of the Irate Minority


----------



## hoosier88

Circe said:


> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> By DAVID MARTOSKO and THE AMERICAN MEDIA INSTITUTE
> PUBLISHED: 22:46 EST, 30 April 2013 | UPDATED: 08:02 EST, 1 May 2013
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We really are not well-served by our security agencies*. They formed Homeland Security after 9/11 specifically BECAUSE it was obvious both the FBI and CIA had missed a whole lot. And not just bin Laden: the anthrax and embassy attacks and so on.
> 
> Both Russia and Saudi Arabia warned us about this guy and Saudi Arabia wouldn't let him in to do Hadj?  And our guys pay NO, zero, attention to it?????
> 
> Your taxpayer dollar at work.    [:-0
Click to expand...


(My bold)

Read *Enemies, a history of the FBI*, Tim Weiner, & *The Haunted Wood - Soviet espionage in America - the Stalin era *- Allen Weinstein & A. Vassiliev.  The FBI was completely overwhelmed with leads, data, calls - when Prexy W authorized NSA to copy FBI on e-mail, telex, telegram, fax, phone, Internet, mail post-09/11.  They spent valuable time chasing hundreds of leads - especially the Extraordinary Rendition "confessions" - which were useless.  FBI did hold the line & refused to take part in torture.

CIA caved - as OSS was also useless.  CIA has become used to spreading bags of cash around, as if loyalty could be rented or bought.

FBI has struggled & struggled - they lost good people, burned out or to drink or other personal problems.  Marriages broke up & so on.  They are getting better @ it - but it takes time to go from 0 to 120mph.  CIA is now merely another office for some recently-retired military panjundrum to park his backside, on the way to remunerative consulting work in the MIC.


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because they declared a holy War against us?
> 
> 
> 
> When did Yemen declare war on us?
Click to expand...


Come on George, stop being disingenuous. You're not clever enough to pull it off.

Islam declare war on us, and has prosecuted that war with vigor. This latest attack in Boston is just another battle - which is viewed as a major victory by the Islamic world. Maybe they will build a Mosque on the site of the bombings - in fact it is almost a certainty.


----------



## Circe

hoosier88 said:


> FBI has struggled & struggled - they lost good people, burned out or to drink or other personal problems.  Marriages broke up & so on.  They are getting better @ it - but it takes time to go from 0 to 120mph.  CIA is now merely another office for some recently-retired military panjundrum to park his backside, on the way to remunerative consulting work in the MIC.




Golly, I'm really sorry that the FBI has marriage problems and agents get burned out or drink too much, that's so very sad....................................


I guess I'm asking too much to think the richest country by FAR in the whole entire world have decent security agencies that do a decent job!!!

Plainly I am asking too much, because they do a PUKEY job.


----------



## Foxfyre

Fox News reported this morning that they noticed a police tweet that three more people had been taken into custody.  They checked it out and say police confirmed that they had arrested three more individuals.  No details available yet on who or why, but it is related to the Boston Marathon bombing.

Maybe film at 11?


----------



## Circe

Foxfyre said:


> Fox News reported this morning that they noticed a police tweet that three more people had been taken into custody.  They checked it out and say police confirmed that they had arrested three more individuals.  No details available yet on who or why, but it is related to the Boston Marathon bombing.
> 
> Maybe film at 11?




Hmmmmmmm.......very interesting. It would sure make more SENSE if it were some kind of conspiracy ---- at this point it all seems so pointless.


----------



## Foxfyre

Circe said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News reported this morning that they noticed a police tweet that three more people had been taken into custody.  They checked it out and say police confirmed that they had arrested three more individuals.  No details available yet on who or why, but it is related to the Boston Marathon bombing.
> 
> Maybe film at 11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm.......very interesting. It would sure make more SENSE if it were some kind of conspiracy ---- at this point it all seems so pointless.
Click to expand...


Depends on ones definition of conspiracy I suppose.     But yes, for those of us who instinctively can't quite accept the concept that these two young men dreamed this up and committed such a horrendous act all on their own, it is almost reassuring to have confirmation of them beng part of a larger plot.

It isn't that we WANT more terrorists in the world.  But we don't want to be stupid and complacent either, and it is reassuring to know that those entrusted with keeping our society safer have not been lulled into complacency either.


----------



## Foxfyre

Then again, maybe this wasn't so reassuring after all. . . .



> BOSTON (AP)  Three more suspects were taken into custody in the Boston Marathon bombing case, including two college friends of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev who came to the U.S. from Kazakhstan, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> The allegations against them were not immediately disclosed. Gov. Deval Patrick, who said he was briefed on the investigation, told reporters it's his understanding that the suspects had nothing to do with the bombings but helped the suspect after the fact.
> 
> Three people were killed and more than 260 injured on April 15 when two bombs exploded near the finish line. Suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev died after a gunfight with police several days later. His brother, Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, was captured and lies in a hospital prison.
> 
> Linda Cristello, a Boston attorney who represented Azamat Tazhayakov and Dias Kadyrbayev in immigration court Wednesday morning, said her clients now face separate federal charges and have an afternoon court appearance related to the bombing case.
> 
> The two have been held in jail for more than a week on allegations that they violated their student visas while attending the University of Massachusetts at Dartmouth with Dzhokhar Tsarnaev.
> 
> Christina DiIorio-Sterling, a spokeswoman for U.S. Attorney Carmen Ortiz, told reporters gathered outside federal court that the charges are expected to be unsealed Wednesday afternoon when they make their initial appearance before a magistrate judge.
> 
> The identity of the third new suspect wasn't immediately released. A law enforcement official briefed on the investigation but not authorized to talk about it told The Associated Press on the condition of anonymity that it was a man.
> More here:
> Police: 3 more in custody in Boston bombings | General Headlines | Comcast


----------



## Circe

Foxfyre said:


> Then again, maybe this wasn't so reassuring after all. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOSTON (AP)  Three more suspects were taken into custody in the Boston Marathon bombing case, including two college friends of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev who came to the U.S. from Kazakhstan, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> The allegations against them were not immediately disclosed. Gov. Deval Patrick, who said he was briefed on the investigation, told reporters it's his understanding that the suspects had nothing to do with the bombings but helped the suspect after the fact.
> 
> Three people were killed and more than 260 injured on April 15 when two bombs exploded near the finish line. Suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev died after a gunfight with police several days later. His brother, Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, was captured and lies in a hospital prison.
> 
> Linda Cristello, a Boston attorney who represented Azamat Tazhayakov and Dias Kadyrbayev in immigration court Wednesday morning, said her clients now face separate federal charges and have an afternoon court appearance related to the bombing case.
> 
> The two have been held in jail for more than a week on allegations that they violated their student visas while attending the University of Massachusetts at Dartmouth with Dzhokhar Tsarnaev.
> 
> Christina DiIorio-Sterling, a spokeswoman for U.S. Attorney Carmen Ortiz, told reporters gathered outside federal court that the charges are expected to be unsealed Wednesday afternoon when they make their initial appearance before a magistrate judge.
> 
> The identity of the third new suspect wasn't immediately released. A law enforcement official briefed on the investigation but not authorized to talk about it told The Associated Press on the condition of anonymity that it was a man.
> More here:
> Police: 3 more in custody in Boston bombings | General Headlines | Comcast
Click to expand...




They so need to be deported, at the very least.


----------



## numan

georgephillip said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read something today that said the family of the bombers had collected more than $100,000 in welfare.  Something is seriously wrong with this country.
> 
> 
> 
> It gets worse...
> 
> "Here's something to think about when you hear politicians talk about the federal budget deficit: every single Hellfire missile fired in Afghanistan costs $58,000.00."
> 
> NOT WORTH IT: Every Hellfire missile fired in Afghanistan costs USD58,000 « RAWA News
Click to expand...




> So far this year, coalition aircraft have used 4,615 bombs and Hellfire missiles, already exceeding the 4,184 dropped in all of last year.


*WHOOPIE !!* At least the War Profiteers are not suffering in the current Economic Depression ! · · 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## Uncensored2008

numan said:


> *WHOOPIE !!* At least the War Profiteers are not suffering in the current Economic Depression ! · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Comrade, have we fired MORE or fewer hellfires since we transitioned to an Obamunist nation?

Hmmmm?


----------



## Misty

Foxfyre said:


> Fox News reported this morning that they noticed a police tweet that three more people had been taken into custody.  They checked it out and say police confirmed that they had arrested three more individuals.  No details available yet on who or why, but it is related to the Boston Marathon bombing.
> 
> Maybe film at 11?



Rumor has it that one of these people had a "terrista" or some variation of terrorist in it's feminine form, as a license plate.


----------



## aleks.iv

Circe said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News reported this morning that they noticed a police tweet that three more people had been taken into custody.  They checked it out and say police confirmed that they had arrested three more individuals.  No details available yet on who or why, but it is related to the Boston Marathon bombing.
> 
> Maybe film at 11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm.......very interesting. It would sure make more SENSE if it were some kind of conspiracy ---- at this point it all seems so pointless.
Click to expand...


Three college students were taken into custody and sent to court. This was reported to the city police department in the microblog Twitter. While law enforcement officers did not provide any further information, noting that "the details of the investigation will follow."


Two of them - students from Kazakhstan, who are accused of making false statements about the terrorist attack in Boston and conspiracy to obstruct justice, according to the channel CNN, citing a source in the Ministry of National Security. Another suspect - a U.S. citizen, what he could be charged - is still unknown.
According to Fox News, could throw a triple pack and electronic devices out of the room Johar.
Boston media reported that the original Kazakh students were caught for having toured on the black BMW car with the words Terrorista # 1 on the license plate. During the police inspection found that young people - friends Tsarnaeva-ml., And that one of the students had violated U.S. immigration law. The names of the detainees - Azmat Tazhayakov and Diaz Kadyrbaev. After checking both were released - as it turned out, only for a while.
Diaz's lawyer Kadyrbaeva has confirmed the arrest of his client the Boston authorities.
Explosions in the marathon in Boston took place April 15, 2013 near the finish line of the race. Three people were killed and more than 200 injured. As it became known during the investigation, a bomb was placed in a pressure cooker.
In the organization of the brothers accused of bombing Tsarnaevy. Senior Tamerlane was killed during his arrest five days after the attack. The younger of the brothers - Johar - was shot in the throat and is being treated under police surveillance.
The tragedy in Boston was the first major terrorist attack on U.S. soil after a planned "Al-Qaeda" attack on the twin towers of the World Trade Center, the Pentagon and the White House in 2001. Then killed nearly three thousand people.


----------



## aleks.iv

https://twitter.com/7News/status/329644053073383425/photo/1


----------



## MisterBeale

Circe said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, maybe this wasn't so reassuring after all. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOSTON (AP)  Three more suspects were taken into custody in the Boston Marathon bombing case, including two college friends of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev who came to the U.S. from Kazakhstan, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> The allegations against them were not immediately disclosed. Gov. Deval Patrick, who said he was briefed on the investigation, told reporters it's his understanding that the suspects had nothing to do with the bombings but helped the suspect after the fact.
> 
> Three people were killed and more than 260 injured on April 15 when two bombs exploded near the finish line. Suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev died after a gunfight with police several days later. His brother, Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, was captured and lies in a hospital prison.
> 
> Linda Cristello, a Boston attorney who represented Azamat Tazhayakov and Dias Kadyrbayev in immigration court Wednesday morning, said her clients now face separate federal charges and have an afternoon court appearance related to the bombing case.
> 
> The two have been held in jail for more than a week on allegations that they violated their student visas while attending the University of Massachusetts at Dartmouth with Dzhokhar Tsarnaev.
> 
> Christina DiIorio-Sterling, a spokeswoman for U.S. Attorney Carmen Ortiz, told reporters gathered outside federal court that the charges are expected to be unsealed Wednesday afternoon when they make their initial appearance before a magistrate judge.
> 
> The identity of the third new suspect wasn't immediately released. A law enforcement official briefed on the investigation but not authorized to talk about it told The Associated Press on the condition of anonymity that it was a man.
> More here:
> Police: 3 more in custody in Boston bombings | General Headlines | Comcast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They so need to be deported, at the very least.
Click to expand...

Unless the brothers were set up and aren't guilty.  In which case their friends were just helping out innocent men.


----------



## aleks.iv

Kadyrbaeva and Tazhayakova accused that they had destroyed a backpack with fireworks and a laptop belonging Johar Tsarnaevu


----------



## Circe

Misty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News reported this morning that they noticed a police tweet that three more people had been taken into custody.  They checked it out and say police confirmed that they had arrested three more individuals.  No details available yet on who or why, but it is related to the Boston Marathon bombing.
> 
> Maybe film at 11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that one of these people had a "terrista" or some variation of terrorist in it's feminine form, as a license plate.
Click to expand...


Yes, I saw a photo of that, and I can't remember where, yesterday, I think.


----------



## aleks.iv

According to the testimony of friends Tsarnaeva, they got rid of his backpack on his own initiative, and took a laptop, so as not to arouse suspicion


----------



## daws101

georgephillip said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gets worse...
> 
> "Here's something to think about when you hear politicians talk about the federal budget deficit: every single Hellfire missile fired in Afghanistan costs $58,000.00."
> 
> NOT WORTH IT: Every Hellfire missile fired in Afghanistan costs USD58,000 « RAWA News
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you even pay taxes ..so what's your bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killing civilians is a war crime, that's my bitch; why isn't it yours?
> 
> "Powerful Americans are beginning to listen to Farea al-Muslimi, a 23-year-old, California-educated Yemeni who wants to stop the drone strikes in his country. Including some in the White House.
> 
> "Danger Room has confirmed that before he leaves Washington D.C. on Friday, al-Muslimi will meet with White House officials to tell them what he told a Senate subcommittee yesterday: CIA and military drone strikes are *strengthening al-Qaidas Yemeni affiliate and making average Yemenis hate America*."
> 
> Why do you suppose powerful, star-spangled bitches are deliberately killing innocent Muslims across the Middle East?
> 
> Drones Watch | A coalition campaign to monitor and regulate drone use
Click to expand...

civilians are always killed in every war ever fought.
get over it.


----------



## Politico

This is what happens when you don't pick your room mates wisely.


----------



## Uncensored2008




----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


>


----------



## numan

Uncensored2008 said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WHOOPIE !!* At least the War Profiteers are not suffering in the current Economic Depression ! · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade, have we fired MORE or fewer hellfires since we transitioned to an Obamunist nation?
> 
> Hmmmm?
Click to expand...

I can assure you that you are no comrade of mine, nor I of you.

For one thing, I would demand a minimal level of courtesy and truthfulness from anyone with whom I would have friendly, or even businesslike, relations.

I think your question cannot be reasonably answered, since we do not know how many would have been fired under a Mormon cult follower or McCain McPresidency.
.


----------



## numan

Misty said:


> Rumor has it that one of these people had a "terrista" or some variation of terrorist in it's feminine form, as a license plate.


This thread, in its entirety, seems to consist of little more than rumor.

It is too bad that there are so few people capable of mental chastity or speculative self-control, as to wait for clear facts to be established, before jumping to conclusions.
.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


>



Don't see many of those losers engaging in terrorism.

Your allies OTH......


----------



## Uncensored2008

numan said:


> I can assure you that you are no comrade of mine, nor I of you.



Now comrade, Dear Leader instructs that we all address each other as such.



> For one thing, I would demand a minimal level of courtesy and truthfulness from anyone with whom I would have friendly, or even businesslike, relations.



Since you don't offer the same in exchange, this explains your life on the welfare roles....



> I think your question cannot be reasonably answered, since we do not know how many would have been fired under a Mormon cult follower or McCain McPresidency.
> .



But the fact is, your little tin god has fired more than Bush did. Even though you dance around it.

And ONLY Obama has engaged in cold blooded, first degree murder of an American Citizen who was a child...

Be proud - no one murders as wantonly as you fuckwad Obamunists do.


----------



## Ernie S.

MisterBeale said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, maybe this wasn't so reassuring after all. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They so need to be deported, at the very least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless the brothers were set up and aren't guilty.  In which case their friends were just helping out innocent men.
Click to expand...


Is that what you are suggesting?


----------



## Uncensored2008

numan said:


> This thread, in its entirety, seems to consist of little more than rumor.
> 
> It is too bad that there are so few people capable of mental chastity or speculative self-control, as to wait for clear facts to be established, before jumping to conclusions.
> .



Your brain, in its entirety, seems to consist of little more than a tumor.

Three additional people taken into custody in Boston Marathon bombings - Boston.com


----------



## Politico

numan said:


> This thread, in its entirety, seems to consist of little more than rumor.



You just figured that out?


----------



## Ernie S.

numan said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that one of these people had a "terrista" or some variation of terrorist in it's feminine form, as a license plate.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread, in its entirety, seems to consist of little more than rumor.
> 
> It is too bad that there are so few people capable of mental chastity or speculative self-control, as to wait for clear facts to be established, before jumping to conclusions.
> .
Click to expand...


There is a photo of the black BMW with the terrorista#1 plate, if you would care to inform yourself.

Is it just me, or do others find this guy's avatar ironic?


----------



## Againsheila

Politico said:


> This is what happens when you don't pick your room mates wisely.



When I was in college, we didn't get to pick our roommates, they were assigned to us.  Yes, eventually if you got both people to agree, you could switch roommates, but it was difficult.  Of course that was in the dorms, not in off campus apartments and it was a big reason why college students moved off campus.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Ernie S. said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that one of these people had a "terrista" or some variation of terrorist in it's feminine form, as a license plate.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread, in its entirety, seems to consist of little more than rumor.
> 
> It is too bad that there are so few people capable of mental chastity or speculative self-control, as to wait for clear facts to be established, before jumping to conclusions.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a photo of the black BMW with the terrorista#1 plate, if you would care to inform yourself.
> 
> Is it just me, or do others find this guy's avatar ironic?
Click to expand...


Indeed. The police confirmed as well as the kids father that he did indeed have the vanity plate terrorista#1. 




> -- Murat Kadyrbayev, father Dias Kadyrbayev, said last week that his son and Tazhayakov own a BMW that garnered attention in the investigation. The car had a decorative license plate reading "Terrorista #1." The plate was a joke from friends in Spain, Murat Kadyrbayev told the Kazakh news website Tengri News and STV channel in an interview, Tengrinews.kz reported.




Here's the latest on the Boston Marathon bombings - CNN.com


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see many of those losers engaging in terrorism.
> 
> Your allies OTH......
Click to expand...

since they support the same style of tyranny you do, that makes you a loser too.
the "your allies" comment  is another prime example of your need to spew false assumptions..
btw.... their whole philosophy and yours is based on terrorism and bigotry.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because they declared a holy War against us?
> 
> 
> 
> When did Yemen declare war on us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on George, stop being disingenuous. You're not clever enough to pull it off.
> 
> Islam declare war on us, and has prosecuted that war with vigor. This latest attack in Boston is just another battle - which is viewed as a major victory by the Islamic world. Maybe they will build a Mosque on the site of the bombings - in fact it is almost a certainty.
Click to expand...

Why don't you stop shilling for Wall Street and compare the number of children murdered and maimed by Muslims behind the "Orange Curtain" with those murdered and maimed by capitalism's hired killers in Fallujah? Or would that threaten your New World Order?


----------



## georgephillip

numan said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read something today that said the family of the bombers had collected more than $100,000 in welfare.  Something is seriously wrong with this country.
> 
> 
> 
> It gets worse...
> 
> "Here's something to think about when you hear politicians talk about the federal budget deficit: every single Hellfire missile fired in Afghanistan costs $58,000.00."
> 
> NOT WORTH IT: Every Hellfire missile fired in Afghanistan costs USD58,000 « RAWA News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far this year, coalition aircraft have used 4,615 bombs and Hellfire missiles, already exceeding the 4,184 dropped in all of last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *WHOOPIE !!* At least the War Profiteers are not suffering in the current Economic Depression ! · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

*Think of it as the 7% Recovery:*

"From the end of the recession in 2009 through 2011 (the last year for which Census Bureau wealth data are available), the 8 million households in the U.S. with a net worth above $836,033 saw their aggregate wealth rise by an estimated $5.6 trillion, while the 111 million households with a net worth at or below that level saw their aggregate wealth decline by an estimated $600 billion. Pew Research, An Uneven Recovery, by Richard Fry & Paul Taylor."

Sibel Edmonds' Boiling Frogs Post | Home of the Irate Minority


----------



## georgephillip

daws101 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you even pay taxes ..so what's your bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Killing civilians is a war crime, that's my bitch; why isn't it yours?
> 
> "Powerful Americans are beginning to listen to Farea al-Muslimi, a 23-year-old, California-educated Yemeni who wants to stop the drone strikes in his country. Including some in the White House.
> 
> "Danger Room has confirmed that before he leaves Washington D.C. on Friday, al-Muslimi will meet with White House officials to tell them what he told a Senate subcommittee yesterday: CIA and military drone strikes are *strengthening al-Qaidas Yemeni affiliate and making average Yemenis hate America*."
> 
> Why do you suppose powerful, star-spangled bitches are deliberately killing innocent Muslims across the Middle East?
> 
> Drones Watch | A coalition campaign to monitor and regulate drone use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> civilians are always killed in every war ever fought.
> get over it.
Click to expand...

Why?
It's getting old.

"'[H]ad the Confederates somehow won, had their victory put them in position to bring their chief opponents before some sort of tribunal, they would have found themselves justified . . . in stringing up President Lincoln and the entire Union high command for violation of the laws of war, specifically for waging war against noncombatants.'"

~ Lee Kennett, Marching through Georgia: A Life of William Tecumseh Sherman, p. 286"

Malice Toward All, Charity Toward None: The Foundations of the American State by Thomas DiLorenzo


----------



## FireFly

Misty said:


> Rumor has it that one of these people had a "terrista" or some variation of terrorist in it's feminine form, as a license plate.



Owners of 'Terrorista #1' BMW taken into custody over Boston bombings


----------



## bigrebnc1775

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see many of those losers engaging in terrorism.
> 
> Your allies OTH......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since they support the same style of tyranny you do, that makes you a loser too.
> the "your allies" comment  is another prime example of your need to spew false assumptions..
> btw.... their whole philosophy and yours is based on terrorism and bigotry.
Click to expand...


Dumb ass what tyranny would that be?
Are you saying the Constitution is tyranny?


----------



## daws101

georgephillip said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing civilians is a war crime, that's my bitch; why isn't it yours?
> 
> "Powerful Americans are beginning to listen to Farea al-Muslimi, a 23-year-old, California-educated Yemeni who wants to stop the drone strikes in his country. Including some in the White House.
> 
> "Danger Room has confirmed that before he leaves Washington D.C. on Friday, al-Muslimi will meet with White House officials to tell them what he told a Senate subcommittee yesterday: CIA and military drone strikes are *strengthening al-Qaidas Yemeni affiliate and making average Yemenis hate America*."
> 
> Why do you suppose powerful, star-spangled bitches are deliberately killing innocent Muslims across the Middle East?
> 
> Drones Watch | A coalition campaign to monitor and regulate drone use
> 
> 
> 
> civilians are always killed in every war ever fought.
> get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> It's getting old.
> 
> "'[H]ad the Confederates somehow won, had their victory put them in position to bring their chief opponents before some sort of tribunal, they would have found themselves justified . . . in stringing up President Lincoln and the entire Union high command for violation of the laws of war, specifically for waging war against noncombatants.'"
> 
> ~ Lee Kennett, Marching through Georgia: A Life of William Tecumseh Sherman, p. 286"
> 
> Malice Toward All, Charity Toward None: The Foundations of the American State by Thomas DiLorenzo
Click to expand...

bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## daws101

bigrebnc1775 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see many of those losers engaging in terrorism.
> 
> Your allies OTH......
> 
> 
> 
> since they support the same style of tyranny you do, that makes you a loser too.
> the "your allies" comment  is another prime example of your need to spew false assumptions..
> btw.... their whole philosophy and yours is based on terrorism and bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb ass what tyranny would that be?
> Are you saying the Constitution is tyranny?
Click to expand...

wow! I was right! you are as ignorant as you seem...
the dumb ass is all you ..a neo Nazi are we?

rolf


----------



## Circe

FireFly said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that one of these people had a "terrista" or some variation of terrorist in it's feminine form, as a license plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owners of 'Terrorista #1' BMW taken into custody over Boston bombings
Click to expand...


Thanks for the cite!! I knew I had seen that somewhere. Wow, those guys are just Russian mafia. They need deporting in the worst way.


----------



## jon_berzerk

FireFly said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that one of these people had a "terrista" or some variation of terrorist in it's feminine form, as a license plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owners of 'Terrorista #1' BMW taken into custody over Boston bombings
Click to expand...


they say the "terrorista" plate 

was a joke


----------



## Circe

jon_berzerk said:


> they say the "terrorista" plate
> 
> was a joke




They had assaultive slogans all over their car, if you read the article. They also stole the BMW, of course. And they had no obvious means of support: Russian Mafia drug trade, I bet. They were already in trouble with immigration, being here illegally. Why, oh why, do we let these types in at all and then let them stay when we KNOW they are here illegally being criminals????

This country is going down like the Titanic because we let in the worst of the world to take over the place.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Circe said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> they say the "terrorista" plate
> 
> was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had assaultive slogans all over their car, if you read the article. They also stole the BMW, of course. And they had no obvious means of support: Russian Mafia drug trade, I bet. They were already in trouble with immigration, being here illegally. Why, oh why, do we let these types in at all and then let them stay when we KNOW they are here illegally being criminals????
> 
> This country is going down like the Titanic because we let in the worst of the world to take over the place.
Click to expand...


yes i know 

i am just repeating what their lawyers are saying


----------



## MisterBeale

georgephillip said:


> There's also the possibility of the CIA stopping FBI investigations into certain forms of terrorism.
> For example: was it possible the bombings in Boston have any relation to the Great Game in Syria?
> 
> "During my April 22 interview for Boiling Frogs Post EyeOpener Report (See here) I provided three possible US objectives associated with the Boston Terror incident.
> 
> "I emphasized the first possible scenario as the most likely: *Removing Russia as the obstacle in invading Syria*. I pointed out that to achieve this objective a back-door deal could have been struck with Russia. What sort of a deal? Here is what I hypothesized..."
> 
> Sibel Edmonds' Boiling Frogs Post | Home of the Irate Minority



As per post *#1822 * things do seem to be heading in that direction.  Just recently at her site she posted. . . 
http://www.boilingfrogspost.com/2013/05/01/bfp-boston-terror-update-4-the-backdoor-deal-needed-face-saving-ingredient-for-russia-on-syria/#more-19821
Russia urges Syria to abide by Geneva Protocol on chemical weapons 
http://www.china.org.cn/world/Off_the_Wire/2012-07/26/content_26014964.htm


> Russia urges Syria to abide by Geneva Protocol on chemical weapons
> 
> MOSCOW, July 25 (Xinhua) -- Russia has told Syria that any use of chemical weapons would be unacceptable, the Russian Foreign Ministry said here on Wednesday.
> 
> Russian Deputy Foreign Minister Mikhail Bogdanov discussed the current situation in Syria with Syrian Ambassador to Russia Riyad Haddad, the ministry said in a statement on its website.
> 
> According to the statement, Bogdanov reminded the Syrian envoy that Damascus had joined the 1925 Geneva Protocol, which prohibited the use of chemical or biological weapons at war.
> 
> "Russia made its position absolutely clear that it is unacceptable to threaten the use of chemical weapons and that Damascus must obey the Geneva Protocol," the statement said.
> 
> Earlier on Wednesday, the Syrian authorities have assured Russia that the security of the country's chemical arsenal was firmly protected.
> 
> A spokesman of the Syrian Foreign Ministry said on Monday that Syria may consider using chemical or biological weapons when it is "exposed to external aggression."
> 
> The spokesman added that such weapons, monitored and guarded by the Syrian army, will never be used against the Syrian people no matter how the current crisis evolves in the Middle East country. Enditem



Likewise it led to this. . . 
Kerry to make &#8216;overdue&#8217; first visit to Russia
http://www.dayandnightnews.com/2013/05/kerry-to-make-overdue-first-visit-to-russia/


> The United States is calling on Assad to allow a United Nations team into the country to assess reports that chemical weapons have been used. Obama warned today against a rush to judgment on Syria&#8217;s use of chemical arms, but said proof of their use would trigger a &#8220;rethink&#8221; of his reluctance to use military force to aid the opposition in Syria.



A quick search of the internet revealed that indeed, the public is being conditioned to believe the rumors that reports are beginning to be spread.  I mean, what the hell, why not.  If you can fool them once, why not try it again?  Who would think that terrorist bombings in Boston have anything to do with rumors of chemical weapons being used in Syria and a war that was planned months ago, right?

NOTE:  THIS IS FROM MAINSTREAM MEDIA PROPAGANDA
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/30/world/meast/syria-civil-war


> President Barack Obama said Tuesday the United States will wait until it has more details on the evidence of chemical weapons use before altering its strategy on the strife in Syria.
> 
> Obama previously called the use of chemical weapons a "red line," but the United States has not radically changed its approach to Syria in the days since an administration official announced the finding.
> 
> The United States doesn't yet know "how they were used, when they were used, who used them," Obama said. "When I am making decisions about American national security and the potential for taking additional action in response to chemical weapons use, I have to make sure I have the facts."
> 
> On Tuesday, a spokesman for the Free Syrian Army said that the rebels had secured what they believe is an unexploded chemical weapon deployed by the regime in Idlib. The FSA will try to get the unexploded canister out of the country for testing, he said.
> 
> "If the Syrian regime doesn't want to allow the U.N. investigation team in, we will do all we can in order to present the evidence to the international community because we have the moral and national obligations to our people and our nation," Louay Almokdad said.



If the ignorant and conditioned in this nation do not wake up, it sure seems that the Boston Bombing WILL lead to the nation getting involved in a war in Syria.  This will surely involve far more deaths than just a stinking three.


----------



## Circe

MisterBeale said:


> If the ignorant and conditioned in this nation do not wake up, it sure seems that the Boston Bombing WILL lead to the nation getting involved in a war in Syria.  This will surely involve far more deaths than just a stinking three.





No, there is no connection between the Boston bombing and going to war in Syria. Your thinking is florid paranoid psychosis and you need to see somebody about meds.


----------



## numan

FireFly said:


> *"My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world...."* ---_Barack Obama_



You see !! Obama _is_ a liar !!
.


----------



## numan

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Are you saying the Constitution is tyranny?


It certainly has become an adjunct to tyranny.

Once Truman made the USA a National Security State, based on endless war and militarism, the Constitution lost any value that it might previously have had, and became simply a tool manipulated for the benefit of the rich and powerful, and to the detriment of everybody else.
.


----------



## hoosier88

numan said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the Constitution is tyranny?
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly has become an adjunct to tyranny.
> 
> Once *Truman made the USA a National Security State*, based on endless war and militarism, the Constitution lost any value that it might previously have had, and became simply a tool manipulated for the benefit of the rich and powerful, and to the detriment of everybody else.
> .
Click to expand...


(My bold)

I don't know that you can blame Prexy Truman for the NSS - yah, he signed the legislation that created the CIA & etc.  But he also told the Brits to go fish when they wanted US participation in deposing PM Mossadegh in Iran - Iran was getting uppity about the Brits siphoning off all that oil, with hardly even token payments.  The Brits had better luck when they retooled the subject as anti-Communism - them Russkies were banging on the door of Iran - even though the Brits had held the southern part of the country illegally for some time.   

Prexy Eisenhower was the one who OKed overthrowing Iran, Guatemala, installed the Dulles brothers @ Dept. State & CIA, & let/encouraged CIA turn into field ops instead of an analytical alternative to the captive military intel agencies.  That's all gone now, thanks to Ike's bad example, culminating in Bill Casey, Bob Gates, Tenet, & all the former military flag officers who have warmed the chair temporarily, before heading off to cushy jobs in Valhalla's anteroom in the MIC ...


----------



## MisterBeale

Circe said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the ignorant and conditioned in this nation do not wake up, it sure seems that the Boston Bombing WILL lead to the nation getting involved in a war in Syria.  This will surely involve far more deaths than just a stinking three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is no connection between the Boston bombing and going to war in Syria. Your thinking is florid paranoid psychosis and you need to see somebody about meds.
Click to expand...


Hey, it's not my thinking, it is the analysis from a trained intelligence expert from the FBI.  If you want to lob Ad Hominem attacks, lob them her way.  If this analysis make you uncomfortable, and you want to live in denial, that is fine.  You obviously didn't take the time to read the articles, go to her web-site or view the interview.  Tell me she needs to take her "meds."  I guess you believe your opinion and point of view has more weight than an intelligence expert with expertise in the region, one who speaks the more than a handful of different languages of the area of operations that we are talking about?  Eh?  Go back to watching TV and reading your CFR Pratt house toilet rags. . . 

Simply put, I don't believe the shit they shovel in the MSM.  They tell me these brothers are upset about the US involvement in the middle east.  So they go and do this?  Yeah, what ever.  Follow the money. 

I have played chess before, quite often.  I play at least once every six months or so, what about you?  I'm guessing not.  Your thinking is very linear.  It is clear you can't see beyond the headlines and critical thinking is not something you are apt to engage in. . .


----------



## Gracie

Latest updates:

Here's the latest on the Boston Marathon bombings - CNN.com


----------



## Againsheila

Circe said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> they say the "terrorista" plate
> 
> was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had assaultive slogans all over their car, if you read the article. They also stole the BMW, of course. And they had no obvious means of support: Russian Mafia drug trade, I bet. They were already in trouble with immigration, being here illegally. Why, oh why, do we let these types in at all and then let them stay when we KNOW they are here illegally being criminals????
> 
> This country is going down like the Titanic because we let in the worst of the world to take over the place.
Click to expand...


They're here illegally?  Good grief.  Another reason to start enforcing our border laws.  We really need to fire anyone who hires an illegal and we need to stop letting them attend our schools.  They can go to school at home.


----------



## georgephillip

Circe said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the ignorant and conditioned in this nation do not wake up, it sure seems that the Boston Bombing WILL lead to the nation getting involved in a war in Syria.  This will surely involve far more deaths than just a stinking three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is no connection between the Boston bombing and going to war in Syria. Your thinking is florid paranoid psychosis and you need to see somebody about meds.
Click to expand...

If we see a Russian "house cleaning" in Chechnya along with a US-led invasion of Syria within the next few weeks, will you consider expanding your reading list?


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> If we see a Russian "house cleaning" in Chechnya along with a US-led invasion of Syria within the next few weeks, will you consider expanding your reading list?



If we don't, will you consider going back on your anti-psychotics?


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we see a Russian "house cleaning" in Chechnya along with a US-led invasion of Syria within the next few weeks, will you consider expanding your reading list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we don't, will you consider going back on your anti-psychotics?
Click to expand...

"The Grand Chessboard: American Primacy and Its Geostrategic Imperatives is one of the major works of Zbigniew Brzezinski. Brzezinski graduated with a PhD from Harvard University in 1953 and became Professor of American Foreign Policy at Johns Hopkins University before becoming the United States National Security Advisor from 1977 - 1981 under the administration of President Jimmy Carter.
Regarding the landmass of Eurasia as the center of...

When you get Ziggy back on his.

The Grand Chessboard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CaféAuLait

BREAKING: Boston suspects originally planned to set off bombs on July 4, officials say

Boston suspect confesses bombing originally slated for July 4 - Video on NBCNews.com


----------



## SFC Ollie

And more important they have the missing backpack and computer.......


----------



## MisterBeale

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we see a Russian "house cleaning" in Chechnya along with a US-led invasion of Syria within the next few weeks, will you consider expanding your reading list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we don't, will you consider going back on your anti-psychotics?
Click to expand...


We may not see the invasion within the next few weeks, but give it a month or so, we'll see it.  As far as the Russians cleaning house?  No need to wait, they have started their end of the bargain.

*FSB: 140 detained in Moscow for connection to Islamist extremist groups*
http://rt.com/news/moscow-islamist-extremist-detained-456/


> Russias Federal Security Service announced that 140 people have been detained in the Russian capital for suspected membership in extremist Islamist organizations.
> 
> More than 30 of those detained are reportedly foreign nationals, the FSB said in a statement.


I wonder if any of them have links to the CIA?  hmmmmm. . . . . 
. . . .


> Another Russian southern republic, Dagestan has seen a low-level Islamist insurgency for over a decade, with the majority of the terrorist attacks targeting officials and security forces.
> 
> The North Caucasus, including the Russian republics of Chechnya and Dagestan, has been in the headlines since authorities in Boston confirmed that the two Tsarvaev brothers, who carried out the Boston Marathon bombing, were ethnic Chechens. The elder brother, Tamerlan, is said to be a follower of radical Islamism. It has since been revealed the Russian authorities repeatedly warned the FBI about the potential threat Tamerlan Tsarnaev posed, at least once since October 2011.



I love in the comments section this was posted. . . 


> Anonymous user April 27, 2013 18:33
> 
> This is the plan, the U.S. lets Russia go into the Caucasus and Russia lets the U.S. go into Syria.


lol


----------



## SFC Ollie

repeatedly warned the FBI about the potential threat Tamerlan Tsarnaev posed, &#8220;at least once


Classic.....


----------



## MisterBeale

You'll hear no objection from Washington on this action.  These are no longer "freedom fighters" in the view of the political elites in the beltway anymore.  What do you think? 

It certainly isn't portrayed that way anymore around the web or in the mainstream media.  Where once these were CIA and western assets, well, now they are just run of the mill, filthy, monstrous, good for nothing, lawless terrorists.  Once these were "rebels" according to the point of view of western mainstream media.  My how that has changed over night, eh? 

Russia Is Cracking Down on Its Own Militants in the Wake of Boston




http://www.theatlanticwire.com/global/2013/04/russia-militants-dagestan/64681/



> Early this morning, Russian forces killed two suspected terrorists in the region of Dagestan, in what looks to be part of a post-Boston crackdown on their own homegrown militants. At least five other rebels have been killed in the last week and more than a hundred others rounded up around the country for having suspected ties to Islamic militant groups.
> 
> One of the two men killed this morning even had a "tangential" connection to Tamerlan Tsarnaev, one of the two suspects in the Boston attack. Russian authorities raided the home of Shakhrudin Askhabov, killing him and one other person after they reportedly opened fire on the police. The Federal Security Service (FSB) even released video of the raid, including images of the dead bodies and some of their weapons.



Actually, to be fair, no where in the acticle does this news organization actually call the persons in Dagestan and Chechnya "terrorists."  lol  I love this line, the journalist goes out of his way to call them everything but.  I guess old habits die hard, eh?



> Moscow has been battling Islamic militants, nationalist rebels, and organized crime in Dagestan off and on ever since the Soviet Union broke up.



However, the end of the article just about spells the trade off for us out folks.  Anyone that doesn't see the grand game and the big picture is clearly being obtuse.  I will bold it for you if you have low reading comprehension skills.



> But during public comments on the Boston bombings last week, President Vladimir Putin made it clear that he hopes Americans might start to see things his way, now that source of both countries' terror problems have had the same root. *At the very least, it seems it have may temporarily given him cover for a crackdown that Moscow wanted to carried out anyway.*


----------



## SFC Ollie

I'm sorry but when were the terrorists that killed all those kids in Russia ever called  freedom fighters.

I just don't remember hearing this......


----------



## MisterBeale

SFC Ollie said:


> I'm sorry but when were the terrorists that killed all those kids in Russia ever called  freedom fighters.
> 
> I just don't remember hearing this......



You got me, they were referred to as separatists or rebels.  But never in a negative light, that is the point.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I do seem to remember them as Terrorists.... You know killing kids and holding the whole school hostage and all that....


----------



## MisterBeale

No, you are indeed wrong Ollie.  If you need a refresher as to how the pols in D.C. viewed the situation (circa Wednesday 8 September 2004) in the Caucuses, read up.

*The Chechens' American friends*
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2004/sep/08/usa.russia



> The ACPC heavily promotes the idea that the Chechen rebellion shows the undemocratic nature of Putin's Russia, and cultivates support for the Chechen cause by emphasising the seriousness of human rights violations in the tiny Caucasian republic. It compares the Chechen crisis to those other fashionable "Muslim" causes, Bosnia and Kosovo - implying that only international intervention in the Caucasus can stabilise the situation there. In August, the ACPC welcomed the award of political asylum in the US, and a US-government funded grant, to Ilyas Akhmadov, foreign minister in the opposition Chechen government, and a man Moscow describes as a terrorist. Coming from both political parties, the ACPC members represent the backbone of the US foreign policy establishment, and their views are indeed those of the US administration.
> 
> Although the White House issued a condemnation of the Beslan hostage-takers, its official view remains that the Chechen conflict must be solved politically. According to ACPC member Charles Fairbanks of Johns Hopkins University, US pressure will now increase on Moscow to achieve a political, rather than military, solution - in other words to negotiate with terrorists, a policy the US resolutely rejects elsewhere.
> 
> Allegations are even being made in Russia that the west itself is somehow behind the Chechen rebellion, and that the purpose of such support is to weaken Russia, and to drive her out of the Caucasus. The fact that the Chechens are believed to use as a base the Pankisi gorge in neighbouring Georgia - a country which aspires to join Nato, has an extremely pro-American government, and where the US already has a significant military presence - only encourages such speculation. Putin himself even seemed to lend credence to the idea in his interview with foreign journalists on Monday.


----------



## georgephillip

"As Asia Times Online has repeatedly warned, Obama in Syria is fast becoming a remix of Reagan in 1980s Afghanistan. *We all know what came out of those "freedom fighters" afterwards*. 

"In this context, Robert Ford, Obama's alleged Syria expert, telling the Senate Foreign Relations Committee that it's important for Washington to 'weigh in' to affect 'the internal balance of power in Syria' *qualifies as a joke line, not a red line*. 

"*There's wild speculation* that after the Boston bombing Obama and Russia's Vladimir Putin made a deal; Washington lets Moscow do whatever it wants in Chechnya like, forever, but gets a nod to install a '*no-fly zone*' and further mayhem in Syria. 

"There's no evidence to that. 

"What a geopolitically savvy Putin wants to know is what does he get out of Syria in practical terms (and Obama does not have a clue). Crumbs from a NATO banquet don't apply."

Asia Times Online :: The Syria-Iran red line show 

Even if Russia pounds Chechnya and Assad falls in Syria it won't be enough to convince those skeptical of the "wild speculation" unless it can be proven that some of the most violent hardline Islamic militants in the North Caucasus are being supplied with weapons and training by the CIA, Saudi, and Turkish intelligence and this support began before the Gipper moved into the White House.

That seems to depend upon how many skeptics are willing to investigate Operation Gladio:

"The role of the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) in sponsoring Gladio and the extent of its activities during the Cold War era, and its relationship to right-wing terrorist attacks perpetrated in Italy during the 'Years of Lead' (late 1960s to early 1980s) and other similar clandestine operations, is the subject of ongoing debate and investigation but has never been proven. 

"Switzerland and Belgium have had parliamentary inquiries into the matter."

Operation Gladio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip

MisterBeale said:


> No, you are indeed wrong Ollie.  If you need a refresher as to how the pols in D.C. viewed the situation (circa Wednesday 8 September 2004) in the Caucuses, read up.
> 
> *The Chechens' American friends*
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2004/sep/08/usa.russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ACPC heavily promotes the idea that the Chechen rebellion shows the undemocratic nature of Putin's Russia, and cultivates support for the Chechen cause by emphasising the seriousness of human rights violations in the tiny Caucasian republic. It compares the Chechen crisis to those other fashionable "Muslim" causes, Bosnia and Kosovo - implying that only international intervention in the Caucasus can stabilise the situation there. In August, the ACPC welcomed the award of political asylum in the US, and a US-government funded grant, to Ilyas Akhmadov, foreign minister in the opposition Chechen government, and a man Moscow describes as a terrorist. Coming from both political parties, the ACPC members represent the backbone of the US foreign policy establishment, and their views are indeed those of the US administration.
> 
> Although the White House issued a condemnation of the Beslan hostage-takers, its official view remains that the Chechen conflict must be solved politically. According to ACPC member Charles Fairbanks of Johns Hopkins University, US pressure will now increase on Moscow to achieve a political, rather than military, solution - in other words to negotiate with terrorists, a policy the US resolutely rejects elsewhere.
> 
> Allegations are even being made in Russia that the west itself is somehow behind the Chechen rebellion, and that the purpose of such support is to weaken Russia, and to drive her out of the Caucasus. The fact that the Chechens are believed to use as a base the Pankisi gorge in neighbouring Georgia - a country which aspires to join Nato, has an extremely pro-American government, and where the US already has a significant military presence - only encourages such speculation. Putin himself even seemed to lend credence to the idea in his interview with foreign journalists on Monday.
Click to expand...

*Who is the ACPC?*

"This harshness towards Putin is perhaps explained by the fact that, in the US, the leading group which pleads the Chechen cause is the American Committee for Peace in Chechnya (ACPC). The list of the self-styled 'distinguished Americans' who are its members is a rollcall of the most prominent neoconservatives who so enthusastically support the 'war on terror'.

"They include Richard Perle, the notorious Pentagon adviser; Elliott Abrams of Iran-Contra fame; Kenneth Adelman, the former US ambassador to the UN who egged on the invasion of Iraq by predicting it would be 'a cakewalk'; Midge Decter, biographer of Donald Rumsfeld and a director of the rightwing Heritage Foundation; Frank Gaffney of the militarist Centre for Security Policy; Bruce Jackson, former US military intelligence officer and one-time vice-president of Lockheed Martin, now president of the US Committee on Nato; Michael Ledeen of the American Enterprise Institute, a former admirer of Italian fascism and now a leading proponent of regime change in Iran; and R James Woolsey, the former CIA director who is one of the leading cheerleaders behind George Bush's plans to re-model the Muslim world along pro-US lines."

John Laughland: The Chechens' American friends | World news | The Guardian

Recently the second "C" in ACPC was changed from Chechnya to Caucasus.
Predicting headlines in Boston and Baghdad last April 15?


----------



## CaféAuLait

MisterBeale said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but when were the terrorists that killed all those kids in Russia ever called  freedom fighters.
> 
> I just don't remember hearing this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got me, they were referred to as separatists or rebels.  But never in a negative light, that is the point.
Click to expand...


Not true, well at least they were not looked upon favorably by Bush or Cheney and co. 



> "The terrorists have chosen the weapon of fear," Bush said. "When they murder children at a school in Beslan or blow up commuters in London or behead a bound captive, the terrorists hope these horrors will break our will ... But they have miscalculated. We love our freedom, and we will fight to keep it."



Read more: Bush links Beslan with Iraq war on terror - UPI.com

Kofi Annan further condemned the attack as a "brutal and senseless slaughter of children" and "terrorism, pure and simple".

Romano Prodi on behalf of the European Commission responded by calling the attack  "Killing of these innocent people is an evil, despicable act of barbarism."

Dutch Foreign Minister Ben Bot stated on behalf of the European Union that "We have been confronted with a deep human tragedy [...] Beslan shows once again that we have to do everything in our power to confront terrorism.

France: Everyone must mobilize in the fight against terrorism.

more: 

International response to the Beslan hostage crisis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



But there were those who were upset with Bush calling them terrorists and lining the event to the war on terror and they called Bush's statements;  "opportunistic scaremongering". We heard that a lot when he warned about terrorists. 

Using Beslan to Defend War on Terror


----------



## Gracie

I read the two guys planned on a 4th of July bombing...and discussed a suicide pact as well...but when the bombs were made early, they decided to bump up the date. Hence,Boston.

The remaining one needs to be put to death after he is done talking. The two who helped him..or three...and the wife where the bombs were made...all need to follow along behind him.

JMO


----------



## Gracie

Dzhokhar And Tamerlan Tsarnaev Planned July 4th And Suicide Attacks, Opted For Pressure Cooker Bomb: Officials


----------



## georgephillip

"On the third day of the standoff, Russian security forces entered the building with the use of tanks, incendiary rockets and other heavy weapons.[6] At least 334 hostages were killed as a result of the crisis, *including 186 children*,[7][8] with a significant number of people injured and reported missing.

"The event led to security and political repercussions in Russia, most notably it contributed to a series of federal government reforms consolidating power in the Kremlin and strengthening of the powers of the President of Russia.[9] 

"As of 2011, aspects of the crisis in relation to the militants remain contentious: Questions remain regarding how many militants were involved, the nature of their preparations and whether a section of the group had escaped. 

"Questions about the Russian government's management of the crisis have also persisted, including allegations of disinformation and censorship in news media, whether the journalists who were present at Beslan were allowed to freely report on the crisis,[10] the nature and content of negotiations with the militants, allocation of responsibility for the eventual outcome, and perceptions that excessive force was used."

Beslan school hostage crisis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip

Gracie said:


> I read the two guys planned on a 4th of July bombing...and discussed a suicide pact as well...but when the bombs were made early, they decided to bump up the date. Hence,Boston.
> 
> The remaining one needs to be put to death after he is done talking. The two who helped him..or three...and the wife where the bombs were made...all need to follow along behind him.
> 
> JMO


Should the remaining one be tortured before his summary execution?
Should every syllable of his "confession" be posted online?
How many Chechens/Syrians should share his fate?

"Chechnya is an occupied, mostly Muslim nation, critical to the stability of the region, where as many as 200,000 people may have been killed or driven out, where cities have been reduced to rubble, and *where oil flows, or would flow* if the place hadn't been wrecked.

Of course, the situation in Chechnya is far worse than in Iraq. The ugly events of Abu Ghraib aside, it's not likely that U.S. troops will ever stoop to the atrocities perpetuated on Chechens, many of whom ended up gang-raped, hacked to pieces and in mass graves."

Using Beslan to Defend War on Terror


----------



## Circe

Gracie said:


> I read the two guys planned on a 4th of July bombing...and discussed a suicide pact as well...but when the bombs were made early, they decided to bump up the date. Hence,Boston.
> 
> The remaining one needs to be put to death after he is done talking. The two who helped him..or three...and the wife where the bombs were made...all need to follow along behind him.
> 
> JMO




She may not have known. God only knows what guys get up to in their workshops in the garage in the evenings, you know? Also, he had all day to work: I read she was working up to 80 hours a week as a home health aide and totally supporting him: he was an unemployed loser. Gals? NEVER NEVER NEVER get involved with a man without a job!!!!! It's like getting involved with a man with food issues, only much worse.

So he was presumably making bombs while she was gone. Until there is evidence involving her, I don't believe she knew about it. It would be easy to hide bombs made like that.


----------



## Katzndogz

There are enough terrorists in this country to still pull off a 4th of July bombing someplace.  Then liberals can AGAIN say it was a right wing extremist like they did last time.  It's tax day, patriot's day.  Of course it was a republican and probably a Christian too!  

If there aren't enough terrorists here now, obama will bring some more in.


----------



## georgephillip

Where does it all end, and who gets rich from that?

"As the New York Times' Paul Krugman wrote, 'Step by step, the fight against Al Qaeda became a universal 'war on terror,' then a confrontation with the `axis of evil,' then a war against all evil everywhere. Nobody knows where it all ends.'"

Using Beslan to Defend War on Terror


----------



## Katzndogz

Why are the bombers now being described as "kids" just mere children who didn't know what they were doing?

Liberals have a vested interest in more activities just like this.


----------



## KissMy

Againsheila said:


> I read something today that said the family of the bombers had collected more than $100,000 in welfare.  Something is seriously wrong with this country.



So the bombers were being paid & trained by our government. Does this technically make this a false flag attack on our fellow citizens paid for by our government? Maybe those kooks are not so crazy after all.


----------



## Meister

Katzndogz said:


> Why are the bombers now being described as "kids" just mere children who didn't know what they were doing?
> 
> Liberals have a vested interest in more activities just like this.



Those "kids" were just misguided as were the three kids who came in and cleaned up right down to the vasaline for them afterwards.  Not to mention the innocent wife who probably thought it was just a science project that the "kids' were working on in the apartment.


----------



## Katzndogz

Meister said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the bombers now being described as "kids" just mere children who didn't know what they were doing?
> 
> Liberals have a vested interest in more activities just like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those "kids" were just misguided as were the three kids who came in and cleaned up right down to the vasaline for them afterwards.  Not to mention the innocent wife who probably thought it was a just a science project that the "kids' were working on in the apartment.
Click to expand...


They weren't misguided according to liberals!


----------



## georgephillip

Katzndogz said:


> There are enough terrorists in this country to still pull off a 4th of July bombing someplace.  Then liberals can AGAIN say it was a right wing extremist like they did last time.  It's tax day, patriot's day.  Of course it was a republican and probably a Christian too!
> 
> If there aren't enough terrorists here now, obama will bring some more in.


15 April in Iraq:

"Car bombs and blasts in cities across Iraq, including two explosions at a checkpoint outside Baghdad's international airport, killed at least 33 people on Monday days *before provincial elections*."

Should this level of pressure cooker terror ever blow back on US elections, every single US President from Carter to Clinton to both Bushes and Obama will be responsible.

Bombs kill more than 30 across Iraq before local poll | Reuters


----------



## CaféAuLait

Meister said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the bombers now being described as "kids" just mere children who didn't know what they were doing?
> 
> Liberals have a vested interest in more activities just like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those "kids" were just misguided as were the three kids who came in and cleaned up right down to the vasaline for them afterwards.  Not to mention the innocent wife who probably thought it was just a science project that the "kids' were working on in the apartment.
Click to expand...


I'm lost to why these "kids" even thought Vaseline would need to be thrown away. They must have been given instructions IMO. I know nothing about bombs and would expect if one believes their story they would no nothing either, so why grab Vaseline? Makes no sense UNLESS they knew. 

BTW I still have no clue what Vaseline would have been for in making the bombs.


----------



## Meister

CaféAuLait;7186640 said:
			
		

> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the bombers now being described as "kids" just mere children who didn't know what they were doing?
> 
> Liberals have a vested interest in more activities just like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those "kids" were just misguided as were the three kids who came in and cleaned up right down to the vasaline for them afterwards.  Not to mention the innocent wife who probably thought it was just a science project that the "kids' were working on in the apartment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm lost to why these "kids" even thought Vaseline would need to be thrown away. They must have been given instructions IMO. I know nothing about bombs and would expect if one believes their story they would no nothing either, so why grab Vaseline? Makes no sense UNLESS they knew.
> 
> BTW I still have no clue what Vaseline would have been for in making the bombs.
Click to expand...

They use vasaline around the exposed wiring to inhibit any spark that might be created while they were constructing a WMD. 
 Something the Weatherman were too stupid to know and blew themselves up.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Meister said:


> CaféAuLait;7186640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those "kids" were just misguided as were the three kids who came in and cleaned up right down to the vasaline for them afterwards.  Not to mention the innocent wife who probably thought it was just a science project that the "kids' were working on in the apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lost to why these "kids" even thought Vaseline would need to be thrown away. They must have been given instructions IMO. I know nothing about bombs and would expect if one believes their story they would no nothing either, so why grab Vaseline? Makes no sense UNLESS they knew.
> 
> BTW I still have no clue what Vaseline would have been for in making the bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They use vasaline around the exposed wiring to inhibit any spark that might be created while they were constructing a WMD.
> Something the Weatherman were too stupid to know and blew themselves up.
Click to expand...


Really? Then IMO they definitely knew more. The texts were far too vague " if u need anything from my room get it" BUT they state they did not know for sure at the time he may have been the bomber. So why even think of going and removing anything? Their explanation stinks to high heaven. They are knee deep in this shit.


----------



## Meister

CaféAuLait;7186705 said:
			
		

> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;7186640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lost to why these "kids" even thought Vaseline would need to be thrown away. They must have been given instructions IMO. I know nothing about bombs and would expect if one believes their story they would no nothing either, so why grab Vaseline? Makes no sense UNLESS they knew.
> 
> BTW I still have no clue what Vaseline would have been for in making the bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> They use vasaline around the exposed wiring to inhibit any spark that might be created while they were constructing a WMD.
> Something the Weatherman were too stupid to know and blew themselves up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Then IMO they definitely knew more. The texts were far too vague " if u need anything from my room get it" BUT they state they did not know for sure at the time he may have been the bomber. So why even think of going and removing anything? Their explanation stinks to high heaven. They are knee deep in this shit.
Click to expand...


Even if they played stupid and didn't know what they had cleaned was for, why in the world would they have even thought of a vasaline jar??????....unless they really DID know.


----------



## koshergrl

I told ya.

There will be instructors involved or in the know, too.


----------



## koshergrl

and the press will protect them....


----------



## cereal_killer

Katzndogz said:


> Why are the bombers now being described as "kids" just mere children who didn't know what they were doing?
> 
> Liberals have a vested interest in more activities just like this.


You mean to tell me you never accidentally built bombs as a kid and accidentally blew people up? It happens all the time. These kids started playing with George Foreman Grills, crock pots and pressure cookers and somehow ended up making a bomb by mistake. They dropped them at the marathon without knowing what they created or what would happen if they left them there. 

They are kids for christs sake, thats what kids do.


----------



## koshergrl

At any rate, that's what the criminal, terrorist, America-hating piece of shit kids of fanatic bitch whores of Islam do....


----------



## Jarlaxle

Circe said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read the two guys planned on a 4th of July bombing...and discussed a suicide pact as well...but when the bombs were made early, they decided to bump up the date. Hence,Boston.
> 
> The remaining one needs to be put to death after he is done talking. The two who helped him..or three...and the wife where the bombs were made...all need to follow along behind him.
> 
> JMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She may not have known. God only knows what guys get up to in their workshops in the garage in the evenings, you know? Also, he had all day to work: I read she was working up to 80 hours a week as a home health aide and totally supporting him: he was an unemployed loser. Gals? NEVER NEVER NEVER get involved with a man without a job!!!!! It's like getting involved with a man with food issues, only much worse.
> 
> So he was presumably making bombs while she was gone. Until there is evidence involving her, I don't believe she knew about it. It would be easy to hide bombs made like that.
Click to expand...


They could be "hidden" in plain sight...just put the pressure cooker in a high cabinet.  Out of sight...out of mind.


----------



## Jarlaxle

CaféAuLait;7186640 said:
			
		

> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the bombers now being described as "kids" just mere children who didn't know what they were doing?
> 
> Liberals have a vested interest in more activities just like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those "kids" were just misguided as were the three kids who came in and cleaned up right down to the vasaline for them afterwards.  Not to mention the innocent wife who probably thought it was just a science project that the "kids' were working on in the apartment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm lost to why these "kids" even thought Vaseline would need to be thrown away. They must have been given instructions IMO. I know nothing about bombs and would expect if one believes their story they would no nothing either, so why grab Vaseline? Makes no sense UNLESS they knew.
> 
> BTW I still have no clue what Vaseline would have been for in making the bombs.
Click to expand...


Sealing where wires go in...?

I can easily see the stuff being in a box or on a shelf, and them just grabbing and tossing EVERYTHING.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Jarlaxle said:


> Sealing where wires go in...?



no


----------



## CaféAuLait

Jarlaxle said:


> CaféAuLait;7186640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those "kids" were just misguided as were the three kids who came in and cleaned up right down to the vasaline for them afterwards.  Not to mention the innocent wife who probably thought it was just a science project that the "kids' were working on in the apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lost to why these "kids" even thought Vaseline would need to be thrown away. They must have been given instructions IMO. I know nothing about bombs and would expect if one believes their story they would no nothing either, so why grab Vaseline? Makes no sense UNLESS they knew.
> 
> BTW I still have no clue what Vaseline would have been for in making the bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealing where wires go in...?
> 
> I can easily see the stuff being in a box or on a shelf, and them just grabbing and tossing EVERYTHING.
Click to expand...


According to the affidavit they found the backpack with the spent fireworks and the Vaseline in separate areas.


----------



## jon_berzerk

CaféAuLait;7186875 said:
			
		

> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;7186640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lost to why these "kids" even thought Vaseline would need to be thrown away. They must have been given instructions IMO. I know nothing about bombs and would expect if one believes their story they would no nothing either, so why grab Vaseline? Makes no sense UNLESS they knew.
> 
> BTW I still have no clue what Vaseline would have been for in making the bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sealing where wires go in...?
> 
> I can easily see the stuff being in a box or on a shelf, and them just grabbing and tossing EVERYTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the affidavit they found the backpack with the spent fireworks and the Vaseline in separate areas.
Click to expand...


two very different kind of bombs


----------



## CaféAuLait

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;7186875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealing where wires go in...?
> 
> I can easily see the stuff being in a box or on a shelf, and them just grabbing and tossing EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the affidavit they found the backpack with the spent fireworks and the Vaseline in separate areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> two very different kind of bombs
Click to expand...


Hummmm, really?


----------



## jon_berzerk

CaféAuLait;7186883 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;7186875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the affidavit they found the backpack with the spent fireworks and the Vaseline in separate areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two very different kind of bombs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hummmm, really?
Click to expand...


yes unless they used the firework powder 

to make a crude blasting cap 

but it seems that the blasts that day 

had been more of a fireworks powder charge 

the one that uses Vaseline would have had a much sharper blast to it


----------



## CaféAuLait

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;7186883 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> two very different kind of bombs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hummmm, really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes unless they used the firework powder
> 
> to make a crude blasting cap
> 
> but it seems that the blasts that day
> 
> had been more of a fireworks powder charge
> 
> the one that uses Vaseline would have had a much sharper blast to it
Click to expand...


Ahhhh, very informative. Had you read about police searching the areas around the older brother apartment since there were reports of explosives going off in the weeks before? Apparently several people had called 9-11 to report the explosions and now the cops are trying to see if it was related.


----------



## jon_berzerk

CaféAuLait;7186929 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;7186883 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hummmm, really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes unless they used the firework powder
> 
> to make a crude blasting cap
> 
> but it seems that the blasts that day
> 
> had been more of a fireworks powder charge
> 
> the one that uses Vaseline would have had a much sharper blast to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, very informative. Had you read about police searching the areas around the older brother apartment since there were reports of explosives going off in the weeks before? Apparently several people had called 9-11 to report the explosions and now the cops are trying to see if it was related.
Click to expand...


as a guess i would say that it probably was related


----------



## SFC Ollie

Vaseline is used when making several types of bombs...

One of which would be mixing with Potassium Chlorate.


----------



## daws101

Meister said:


> CaféAuLait;7186640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those "kids" were just misguided as were the three kids who came in and cleaned up right down to the vasaline for them afterwards.  Not to mention the innocent wife who probably thought it was just a science project that the "kids' were working on in the apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lost to why these "kids" even thought Vaseline would need to be thrown away. They must have been given instructions IMO. I know nothing about bombs and would expect if one believes their story they would no nothing either, so why grab Vaseline? Makes no sense UNLESS they knew.
> 
> BTW I still have no clue what Vaseline would have been for in making the bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They use vasaline around the exposed wiring to inhibit any spark that might be created while they were constructing a WMD.
> Something the Weatherman were too stupid to know and blew themselves up.
Click to expand...

it also makes a good binder so that the powder stays together  and can be molded.
my guess to why they tossed the Vaseline is fingerprints on the jar or dna in the goop.


----------



## georgephillip

"In December 2008, dozens of nations in Oslo signed a treaty banning cluster bombs. Non-signers included some of the world's biggest military powers, among them the United States, Russian and China. Many of the signatories expressed concern that the treaty fails to bind the countries most prone to military conflict."

Like the greatest purveyor of violence on the planet?

Cluster Munitions News - The New York Times


----------



## CaféAuLait

Funeral home owner: Alleged bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev's death certificate says he died of gunshot wounds and blunt trauma. So his little brother may have killed him when he ran him over...


----------



## SFC Ollie

CaféAuLait;7187499 said:
			
		

> Funeral home owner: Alleged bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev's death certificate says he died of gunshot wounds and blunt trauma. So his little brother may have killed him when he ran him over...



Good.


----------



## daws101

CaféAuLait;7187499 said:
			
		

> Funeral home owner: Alleged bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev's death certificate says he died of gunshot wounds and blunt trauma. So his little brother may have killed him when he ran him over...


may have?


----------



## CaféAuLait

daws101 said:


> CaféAuLait;7187499 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funeral home owner: Alleged bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev's death certificate says he died of gunshot wounds and blunt trauma. So his little brother may have killed him when he ran him over...
> 
> 
> 
> may have?
Click to expand...


I have not seen the report, just a breaking news blurb so I don't want to jump to conclusions.


----------



## Circe

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;7186929 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes unless they used the firework powder
> 
> to make a crude blasting cap
> 
> but it seems that the blasts that day
> 
> had been more of a fireworks powder charge
> 
> the one that uses Vaseline would have had a much sharper blast to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, very informative. Had you read about police searching the areas around the older brother apartment since there were reports of explosives going off in the weeks before? Apparently several people had called 9-11 to report the explosions and now the cops are trying to see if it was related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as a guess i would say that it probably was related
Click to expand...






They may have been testing the bombs. Which is why theirs went off --- but Harris and Klebold, the Columbine killers, had three large 40-pound propane tank bombs which would have collapsed the school, experts have opined, if they had gone off, and they positioned them all quite carefully in the cafeteria at maximum attendence time. (No one noticed any of them, hidden in duffle bags.) 

But they didn't test any of their big bombs and none of them went off. Some of their small carbon dioxide bombs went off and kept SWAT units from entering the school for a long time, but no one was directly killed with the little bombs.


----------



## Circe

CaféAuLait;7186640 said:
			
		

> I'm lost to why these "kids" even thought Vaseline would need to be thrown away. They must have been given instructions IMO. I know nothing about bombs and would expect if one believes their story they would no nothing either, so why grab Vaseline? Makes no sense UNLESS they knew.
> 
> BTW I still have no clue what Vaseline would have been for in making the bombs.




VERY good point. Wow. I bet you are right: they knew more than they are telling. We know the younger one told his friends that he knew how to make a bomb -----

I bet he told them some details, and that is why they knew to take the Vaseline.


----------



## jon_berzerk

SFC Ollie said:


> Vaseline is used when making several types of bombs...
> 
> One of which would be mixing with Potassium Chlorate.



i was wondering if they found any other items 

like wax  or bleach or naphtha


----------



## jon_berzerk

Circe said:


> CaféAuLait;7186640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lost to why these "kids" even thought Vaseline would need to be thrown away. They must have been given instructions IMO. I know nothing about bombs and would expect if one believes their story they would no nothing either, so why grab Vaseline? Makes no sense UNLESS they knew.
> 
> BTW I still have no clue what Vaseline would have been for in making the bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY good point. Wow. I bet you are right: they knew more than they are telling. We know the younger one told his friends that he knew how to make a bomb -----
> 
> I bet he told them some details, and that is why they knew to take the Vaseline.
Click to expand...


yes 

the other piece to the puzzle 

is that the vaseline type bomb 

was not one of the recipes associated with inspire magazine 

in other words the bombers 

gained this skill somewhere else


----------



## Gracie

I think they are all part of a small rogue cell. The wife of the one killed knew they were building bombs in her house...the dorm friends knew bombs were being made and why and where....the mother was probably the go between of her sons and whomever was her contact in Russia/Chechen...and the father is just flat clueless.  So...adding the 3 arrested, the wife, the two assholes and the mother...that is 7 people so far. How many are aware and carrying on with their own plans? And what is going to be done about Wifey? Does she get to keep collecting food stamps and welfare? How about Mom? Her too?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Gracie said:


> I think they are all part of a small rogue cell. The wife of the one killed knew they were building bombs in her house...the dorm friends knew bombs were being made and why and where....the mother was probably the go between of her sons and whomever was her contact in Russia/Chechen...and the father is just flat clueless.  So...adding the 3 arrested, the wife, the two assholes and the mother...that is 7 people so far. How many are aware and carrying on with their own plans? And what is going to be done about Wifey? Does she get to keep collecting food stamps and welfare? How about Mom? Her too?



that does seem to be the case 

do you happen to know how many are here 

under visas and such


----------



## Gracie

No clue. But they need to be eyeballed a bit more closely, dontcha think?


----------



## KissMy

SFC Ollie said:


> Vaseline is used when making several types of bombs...
> 
> One of which would be mixing with Potassium Chlorate.



These guys also had some pipe bombs. The purpose of Vaseline in a pipe bomb is to prevent premature detonation. When screwing an end on a pipe bomb it&#8217;s possible the thing could explode in your face. The friction created by screwing the cap on the pipe causes sparks from residual gunpowder. Putting Vaseline on the threads prevent the friction and sparking from occurring.

His buddies knew they were using it to make bombs. They were either watching them make them or helping them make them.


----------



## Politico

Wow 130 pages and this thread has still not produced any original information. Seems someone said it wouldn't. Oh wait that was me!


----------



## jon_berzerk

KissMy said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline is used when making several types of bombs...
> 
> One of which would be mixing with Potassium Chlorate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys also had some pipe bombs. The purpose of Vaseline in a pipe bomb is to prevent premature detonation. When screwing an end on a pipe bomb its possible the thing could explode in your face. The friction created by screwing the cap on the pipe causes sparks from residual gunpowder. Putting Vaseline on the threads prevent the friction and sparking from occurring.
> 
> His buddies knew they were using it to make bombs. They were either watching them make them or helping them make them.
Click to expand...


good morning 

i suppose one could do that 

or simply be careful 

i never had problems with sparks when screwing on 

the end caps of a metal pipe 

however we do not know 

what they made the pipe bombs out of 

steel copper or pvc 

or has the news said


----------



## Circe

Gracie said:


> I think they are all part of a small rogue cell. The wife of the one killed knew they were building bombs in her house...the dorm friends knew bombs were being made and why and where....the mother was probably the go between of her sons and whomever was her contact in Russia/Chechen...and the father is just flat clueless.  So...adding the 3 arrested, the wife, the two assholes and the mother...that is 7 people so far. How many are aware and carrying on with their own plans? And what is going to be done about Wifey? Does she get to keep collecting food stamps and welfare? How about Mom? Her too?



Mom is in Russia, apparently. Has been for some time.

Wifey works 80 hours a week as a home health aide, so I doubt she is collecting welfare. 

I wonder if she is some deluded young American woman who got into all this headgear crap by marrying the Jobless Wonder. Does anyone know?

They SAID they were radicalized by dead Allawi's jihad videos, and two other mad mass murderers were also radicalized by him (Hasan at Fort Hood and also the Detroit panty bomber), so maybe it's just that. We would need to kill Allawi, except that we already did.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Circe said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are all part of a small rogue cell. The wife of the one killed knew they were building bombs in her house...the dorm friends knew bombs were being made and why and where....the mother was probably the go between of her sons and whomever was her contact in Russia/Chechen...and the father is just flat clueless.  So...adding the 3 arrested, the wife, the two assholes and the mother...that is 7 people so far. How many are aware and carrying on with their own plans? And what is going to be done about Wifey? Does she get to keep collecting food stamps and welfare? How about Mom? Her too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom is in Russia, apparently. Has been for some time.
> 
> Wifey works 80 hours a week as a home health aide, so I doubt she is collecting welfare.
> 
> I wonder if she is some deluded young American woman who got into all this headgear crap by marrying the Jobless Wonder. Does anyone know?
> 
> They SAID they were radicalized by dead Allawi's jihad videos, and two other mad mass murderers were also radicalized by him (Hasan at Fort Hood and also the Detroit panty bomber), so maybe it's just that. We would need to kill Allawi, except that we already did.
Click to expand...


the mom has a warrant for her arrest if she came back here 

i am not sure what they mean by 80 hours a week 

some home health cares have 24 hour shifts 

with sleep over time for certain handicapped persons 

i do not know how she got into relationship 

however i thought i read they found some 

incriminating evidence on her laptop


----------



## MisterBeale

Politico said:


> Wow 130 pages and this thread has still not produced any original information. Seems someone said it wouldn't. Oh wait that was me!


Apparently you haven't read the whole thread.  It predicted a Russian crackdown in the caucuses and a renewed push toward intervention in Syria.  

duck soup


----------



## KissMy

jon_berzerk said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline is used when making several types of bombs...
> 
> One of which would be mixing with Potassium Chlorate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys also had some pipe bombs. The purpose of Vaseline in a pipe bomb is to prevent premature detonation. When screwing an end on a pipe bomb it&#8217;s possible the thing could explode in your face. The friction created by screwing the cap on the pipe causes sparks from residual gunpowder. Putting Vaseline on the threads prevent the friction and sparking from occurring.
> 
> His buddies knew they were using it to make bombs. They were either watching them make them or helping them make them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good morning  i suppose one could do that or simply be careful i never had problems with sparks when screwing on the end caps of a metal pipe however we do not know what they made the pipe bombs out of steel copper or pvc or has the news said
Click to expand...


You would not have a spark problem normally & if you did you would not likely see them. However when bomb building there could be gunpowder dust on the pipe threads from filling the pipe with gunpowder. This has caused pipe bomb makers to blow themselves up before. Pro pipe bomb builders know to clean & lube threads before screwing on the cap.

If a pipe bomb maker tilts or shakes the pipe full of gunpowder as they are threading on the cap the powder will spill onto the threads & get crushed as the cap is screwed on causing the bomb to detonate. Putting Vaseline over the powder on the end could prevent powder from spilling onto threads.

I have not heard of anyone dumb enough to solder an end onto a copper pipe full of gun powder. Iron pipe is likely preferred in bomb making over plastic because it will hold more pressure before bursting.


----------



## jon_berzerk

KissMy said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys also had some pipe bombs. The purpose of Vaseline in a pipe bomb is to prevent premature detonation. When screwing an end on a pipe bomb its possible the thing could explode in your face. The friction created by screwing the cap on the pipe causes sparks from residual gunpowder. Putting Vaseline on the threads prevent the friction and sparking from occurring.
> 
> His buddies knew they were using it to make bombs. They were either watching them make them or helping them make them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good morning  i suppose one could do that or simply be careful i never had problems with sparks when screwing on the end caps of a metal pipe however we do not know what they made the pipe bombs out of steel copper or pvc or has the news said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would not have a spark problem normally & if you did you would not likely see them. However when bomb building there could be gunpowder dust on the pipe threads from filling the pipe with gunpowder. This has caused pipe bomb makers to blow themselves up before. Pro pipe bomb builders know to clean & lube threads before screwing on the cap.
> 
> If a pipe bomb maker tilts or shakes the pipe full of gunpowder as they are threading on the cap the powder will spill onto the threads & get crushed as the cap is screwed on causing the bomb to detonate. Putting Vaseline over the powder on the end could prevent powder from spilling onto threads.
> 
> I have not heard of anyone dumb enough to solder an end onto a copper pipe full of gun powder. Iron pipe is likely preferred in bomb making over plastic because it will hold more pressure before bursting.
Click to expand...


maybe compressing gun powder in the threads could cause an ignition 

but simply cleaning the threads would solve that problem 

as for copper who said anything about sweating the caps on 

fact is we do not know what they made the pipe bombs out of


----------



## SFC Ollie

True, they haven't released any details like that yet.....


----------



## jon_berzerk

SFC Ollie said:


> True, they haven't released any details like that yet.....



yes however the cops felt that the Vaseline odd enough 

to lead investigators to believe that the two did not 

get the skills from inspire magazine 

which prematurely leads me to  believe 

that they may have been cooking up some bleach bombs 

which uses vaseline -wax  and   naphta as some of the other ingredients 

this is why i was wondering earlier 

if anything was mentioned of these items


----------



## SFC Ollie

They haven't released enough info for us to figure out exactly what the clowns were making..


----------



## jon_berzerk

*update*

maybe this has already been shared 

Jihadi told Russians about Tamerlan

A slain Canadian jihadi gave Russian counter-terrorism agents the tip that put alleged Boston Marathon bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev on their radar two years ago, Bay State U.S. Rep. William R. Keating confirmed yesterday  raising questions about whether Tsarnaevs direct link to the known militant was ever passed on to the FBI or local authorities.

Keating told the Herald yesterday his staff in Russia has learned William Plotnikov, while under interrogation in the militant hotbed of Dagestan, named Tsarnaev as a fellow extremist.

Thats when the Russian government started looking at Tamerlan and he showed up on a jihadist website, Keating (D-Bourne) said. Thats when they contacted the U.S.

The interrogation prompted Russian authorities to ask the FBI to investigate Tsarnaev in 2011. It is unclear whether the Russians told the FBI that Tsarnaev was associated with Plotnikov or another suspected extremist, Mansur Mukhamed Nidal.

An FBI spokesman yesterday did not respond to the Heralds request to view the Russian authorities plea for help.

Both Nidal and Plotnikov were killed in police raids last summer, and Tsarnaev fled back to the United States shortly thereafter.

Jihadi told Russians about Tamerlan | Boston Herald


----------



## jon_berzerk

*update*

bill ayers responds

Bill Ayers says people can&#8217;t equate the bombings that he and others in the Weather Underground did 40 or so years ago with the April 15 twin bombings in Boston that killed three people.

Ayers, a keynote speaker at Saturday&#8217;s annual May 4 commemoration of the National Guard shootings at Kent State in 1970 that left four students dead, spoke briefly after giving his talk before an estimated 350 people on the university&#8217;s Commons.

There is no relationship at all between what Weather Underground members did and the bombings that two brothers allegedly committed on April 15 in Massachusetts, Ayers said in response to a reporter&#8217;s question. No one died in the Weather Underground bombings.

Bill Ayers defends Weather Underground bombings - News - Ohio


----------



## Katzndogz

jon_berzerk said:


> *update*
> 
> bill ayers responds
> 
> Bill Ayers says people cant equate the bombings that he and others in the Weather Underground did 40 or so years ago with the April 15 twin bombings in Boston that killed three people.
> 
> Ayers, a keynote speaker at Saturdays annual May 4 commemoration of the National Guard shootings at Kent State in 1970 that left four students dead, spoke briefly after giving his talk before an estimated 350 people on the universitys Commons.
> 
> There is no relationship at all between what Weather Underground members did and the bombings that two brothers allegedly committed on April 15 in Massachusetts, Ayers said in response to a reporters question. No one died in the Weather Underground bombings.
> 
> Bill Ayers defends Weather Underground bombings - News - Ohio



The people who died in the Weather Underground due to bombs will be happy to hear that, wherever they are.


----------



## Mertex

Katzndogz said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *update*
> 
> bill ayers responds
> 
> Bill Ayers says people cant equate the bombings that he and others in the Weather Underground did 40 or so years ago with the April 15 twin bombings in Boston that killed three people.
> 
> Ayers, a keynote speaker at Saturdays annual May 4 commemoration of the National Guard shootings at Kent State in 1970 that left four students dead, spoke briefly after giving his talk before an estimated 350 people on the universitys Commons.
> 
> There is no relationship at all between what Weather Underground members did and the bombings that two brothers allegedly committed on April 15 in Massachusetts, Ayers said in response to a reporters question. *No one died in the Weather Underground bombings.*
> 
> Bill Ayers defends Weather Underground bombings - News - Ohio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who died in the Weather Underground due to bombs will be happy to hear that, wherever they are.
Click to expand...


Did you miss the last statement in his post?


----------



## Ravi

Ayers actions may not be equatable to the Boston bombers but the four friends of his that got blown up making a nail bomb certainly are....though the motivations were different. One group was protesting a war that was killing thousands of Americans via forced draft and they were raging against the government (though by attempting to blow up military personnel and civilians at a dance they moved into the category of terrorist action) while the other group was protesting what exactly? The generosity of the American people?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Don't make fucking excuses for Ayers and his group of damned anarchists....They are not heroes or even patriots. They were terrorists in every sense of the word...Not good ones but terrorists all the same......

Lets make bombs to stop bombs.......................Fucking stupid


----------



## Katzndogz

SFC Ollie said:


> Don't make fucking excuses for Ayers and his group of damned anarchists....They are not heroes or even patriots. They were terrorists in every sense of the word...Not good ones but terrorists all the same......
> 
> Lets make bombs to stop bombs.......................Fucking stupid



According to the present day left, Bill Ayers and his group have been transformed by historical perspective into being heroes.


----------



## hoosier88

Ravi said:


> Ayers actions may not be equatable to the Boston bombers but the *four friends *of his that got blown up making a nail bomb certainly are....though the motivations were different. One group was protesting a war that was killing thousands of Americans via forced draft and they were raging against the government (though by *attempting to blow up military personnel and civilians at a dance* they moved into the category of terrorist action) while the other group was protesting what exactly? The generosity of the American people?



(My bold)

The URL says that three of Ayers' friends died in a bomb-making explosion.  

They never did bomb our troops nor civilians.  Ayers says that the group that died might have attacked our people - but they never got that far.

I think everybody was going crazy as the Weathermen peaked - the authorities, the president, the military, the troops in 'Nam, the protesters & slowly, slowly, the ordinary citizens & taxpayers, the unions & corporations.  The media, exposed to facts on the ground & the interpretations of the military, saw the problems firsthand.

Because J. Hoover couldn't or wouldn't distinguish between protest & bomb-throwers, he ordered the hunt for Communist plots behind the protesters.  FBI & CIA violated the laws so completely that it became impossible to prosecute the Weathermen - that's why they walked on the most serious charges.  

At some point we'll have to resolve the issues raised - how does the US go to war?  What is legitimate protest of foreign policy?  Should the Executive branch be able to commit troops without consulting & then getting a declaration of war from Congress?  We're still arguing over the same points, & 'Nam was a long time ago, as TV news cycles go ... & meantime, our people - troops, diplomats & spooks - are dying on the ground in Iraq, Afghanistan & other points throughout the Middle East.


----------



## Uncensored2008

koshergrl said:


> I told ya.
> 
> There will be instructors involved or in the know, too.



Bill Ayers, perhaps?


----------



## SFC Ollie

''I don't regret setting bombs..... 'I feel we didn't do enough.''

''Everything was absolutely ideal on the day I bombed the Pentagon,'' 

"I disagree on the question of we should not have- we should have done more. What I'm saying there and I've said it very clearly is that no one did enough in this country to end the war. We knew it was wrong. We knew it was illegal. We knew it was immoral."

Bill Ayers


----------



## Uncensored2008

cereal_killer said:


> You mean to tell me you never accidentally built bombs as a kid and accidentally blew people up? It happens all the time. These kids started playing with George Foreman Grills, crock pots and pressure cookers and somehow ended up making a bomb by mistake. They dropped them at the marathon without knowing what they created or what would happen if they left them there.
> 
> They are kids for christs sake, thats what kids do.



I had an indecent in high school. A buddy of mine noticed that we used glycerine to lubricate the beakers going into the centrifuge in chemistry. So we got some nitric acid, a vial of glycerine and went down to the track during break. Took a few drops of the acid and dripped it into the glycerine. None of us really thought it would do anything. I was the tallest and strongest, so I chucked the thing.

It was like a hand grenade blast. None of use should have lived through it. I think it blew before even hitting the ground. Pure luck that I threw it fast enough that it didn't blow up on us.  Cops and fire department descended, but it was the 70's so there was only a minor investigation. we did not get caught, but the chemistry teacher knew it was us.


----------



## SFC Ollie

We blew a little 3 inch hole in the wall of a friends attic with a chemistry set....

Too this day neither of us can remember what we had mixed.....


----------



## Misty

From wiki

"The Weather Underground Organization (WUO), commonly known as the Weather Underground, was an American radical left organization"

" No persons were killed in any of their acts of property destruction, *although three members of the group were killed in the Greenwich Village townhouse explosion and former members of the group robbed a Brinks armored car in 1981 resulting in the death of three people including Waverly Brown, the first black police officer on the Nyack police force."*



No one died except for the 6 people that died. 



Mertex said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *update*
> 
> bill ayers responds
> 
> Bill Ayers says people cant equate the bombings that he and others in the Weather Underground did 40 or so years ago with the April 15 twin bombings in Boston that killed three people.
> 
> Ayers, a keynote speaker at Saturdays annual May 4 commemoration of the National Guard shootings at Kent State in 1970 that left four students dead, spoke briefly after giving his talk before an estimated 350 people on the universitys Commons.
> 
> There is no relationship at all between what Weather Underground members did and the bombings that two brothers allegedly committed on April 15 in Massachusetts, Ayers said in response to a reporters question. *No one died in the Weather Underground bombings.*
> 
> Bill Ayers defends Weather Underground bombings - News - Ohio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who died in the Weather Underground due to bombs will be happy to hear that, wherever they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you miss the last statement in his post?
Click to expand...


----------



## MisterBeale

SFC Ollie said:


> ''I don't regret setting bombs..... 'I feel we didn't do enough.''
> 
> ''Everything was absolutely ideal on the day I bombed the Pentagon,''
> 
> "I disagree on the question of we should not have- we should have done more. What I'm saying there and I've said it very clearly is that no one did enough in this country to end the war. We knew it was wrong. We knew it was illegal. We knew it was immoral."
> 
> Bill Ayers



Absolutely.  Terrorists are terrorists.  We must have a black and white morality if we are to function as a society.


----------



## daws101

MisterBeale said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ''I don't regret setting bombs..... 'I feel we didn't do enough.''
> 
> ''Everything was absolutely ideal on the day I bombed the Pentagon,''
> 
> "I disagree on the question of we should not have- we should have done more. What I'm saying there and I've said it very clearly is that no one did enough in this country to end the war. We knew it was wrong. We knew it was illegal. We knew it was immoral."
> 
> Bill Ayers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  Terrorists are terrorists.  We must have a black and white morality if we are to function as a society.
Click to expand...

of course faux would say that...


----------



## FireFly

jon_berzerk said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, they haven't released any details like that yet.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes however the cops felt that the Vaseline odd enough to lead investigators to believe that the two did not get the skills from inspire magazine which prematurely leads me to  believe that they may have been cooking up some bleach bombs which uses vaseline -wax  and   naphta as some of the other ingredients this is why i was wondering earlier if anything was mentioned of these items
Click to expand...


The bombs you are describing are high explosive types that have a reaction to metals & don't require pressure vessels like pressure cookers & pipe bombs. We know the bombs created a lot of white smoke. The investigators said these were crudely made low explosive pressure cookers & pipe bombs. They said they used gun powder green fuse from fireworks. Pictures show the trigger made from remote control toy car parts. All the info released to date points to gun powder in pressure vessels. They made these in an apartment kitchen. There is no bench vise mounted in any apartment kitchen I have seen. This means they could not clamp & hold the pipe sill in the vertical position while tightening down the end cap. Gunpowder could have spilled into the cap threads as they tightened it setting of the bomb. This is why they use vaseline in the cap threads to prevent powder from crushing into the threads blowing up the bomb maker.


----------



## Politico

I see this thread still hasn't produced anything lol.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Politico said:


> I see this thread still hasn't produced anything lol.



It would be foolish to expect otherwise.


----------



## Jarlaxle

SFC Ollie said:


> We blew a little 3 inch hole in the wall of a friends attic with a chemistry set....
> 
> Too this day neither of us can remember what we had mixed.....



Testosterone, alcohol, & teenage stupidity?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Jarlaxle said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We blew a little 3 inch hole in the wall of a friends attic with a chemistry set....
> 
> Too this day neither of us can remember what we had mixed.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testosterone, alcohol, & teenage stupidity?
Click to expand...


Sounds about the right mixture....


----------



## Jarlaxle

Was the phrase "Hey, y'all, watch this!" uttered at any point?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Naw, more like what the fuck did you put in that?


----------



## yidnar

SFC Ollie said:


> Naw, more like what the fuck did you put in that?


----------



## Ravi

SFC Ollie said:


> ''I don't regret setting bombs..... 'I feel we didn't do enough.''
> 
> ''Everything was absolutely ideal on the day I bombed the Pentagon,''
> 
> "I disagree on the question of we should not have- we should have done more. What I'm saying there and I've said it very clearly is that no one did enough in this country to end the war. We knew it was wrong. We knew it was illegal. We knew it was immoral."
> 
> Bill Ayers


I don't agree with what he did but you are taking his statements out of context.

This is all a distraction, though.


----------



## georgephillip

"After the Boston Marathon bombings, 'The Atlantic' published a series of photos of Afghans holding placards that read '*From Kabul to Boston with Love*.' The photographs got thousands of social-network shares. Similar photos of Iraqis and Syrians also appeared on the Internet, with messages like 'We mourn with Boston' and '...Do accept our condolences.'

"The photographs were taken by author and documentary filmmaker Beth Murphy. She wrote that she planned to send her 'love' home through the sign she wrote and wanted to take a picture with it but changed her mind 'as I listened to good and innocent people express the heartache that all [of] us feel when other good and innocent people are suffering...'

Afghan Message Of Solidarity With Boston Was Loud And Clear


----------



## CaféAuLait

Boston bombing suspect's widow hires criminal attorney




> PROVIDENCE, R.I. The widow of Boston Marathon bombing suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev has hired a prominent criminal lawyer with experience defending terrorism cases as she continues to face questions from federal authorities.
> 
> 
> Katherine Russell added New York lawyer Joshua Dratel to her legal team, her attorney Amato DeLuca said Wednesday. Dratel has represented a number of terrorism suspects in federal courts and military commissions, including Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, detainee David Hicks, who attended an al Qaeda-linked training camp in Afghanistan.



Boston bombing suspect's widow hires criminal attorney - CBS News


----------



## georgephillip

CaféAuLait;7210672 said:
			
		

> Boston bombing suspect's widow hires criminal attorney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROVIDENCE, R.I. The widow of Boston Marathon bombing suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev has hired a prominent criminal lawyer with experience defending terrorism cases as she continues to face questions from federal authorities.
> 
> 
> Katherine Russell added New York lawyer Joshua Dratel to her legal team, her attorney Amato DeLuca said Wednesday. Dratel has represented a number of terrorism suspects in federal courts and military commissions, including Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, detainee David Hicks, who attended an al Qaeda-linked training camp in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston bombing suspect's widow hires criminal attorney - CBS News
Click to expand...

Is Katie on her way to Gitmo?

"Revised charges were filed against Hicks in February 2007 before a new commission under the new act.[3][4] The following month, in accordance with a pre-trial agreement struck with convening authority Judge Susan J. Crawford, Hicks entered an Alford plea to a single newly codified charge of *providing material support for terrorism*. 

"Hicks's legal team attributed his acceptance of the plea bargain to his 'desperation for release from Guantanamo' and duress under "instances of severe beatings, sleep deprivation and other conditions of detention that contravene international human rights norms.'"

David Hicks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Politico

CaféAuLait;7210672 said:
			
		

> Boston bombing suspect's widow hires criminal attorney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROVIDENCE, R.I. The widow of Boston Marathon bombing suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev has hired a prominent criminal lawyer with experience defending terrorism cases as she continues to face questions from federal authorities.
> 
> 
> Katherine Russell added New York lawyer Joshua Dratel to her legal team, her attorney Amato DeLuca said Wednesday. Dratel has represented a number of terrorism suspects in federal courts and military commissions, including Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, detainee David Hicks, who attended an al Qaeda-linked training camp in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston bombing suspect's widow hires criminal attorney - CBS News
Click to expand...


Wow what a surprise.


----------



## MisterBeale

*http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/294277-the-president-of-turkey-at-a-news-conference.html#post7247472*


----------



## georgephillip

MisterBeale said:


> *http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/294277-the-president-of-turkey-at-a-news-conference.html#post7247472*


It's possible that Syrian, Turkish, Iraq, Iranian, and Saudi borders are about to be redrawn in order to facilitate Israeli and Turkish military control over the Eastern Mediterranean. The major talking point would be a brand new Middle Eastern state: Free Kurdistan.

The following link was posted in 2006 after the IDF's latest push into Lebanon.
The three maps (pp. 5-7) would seem to connect a lot of the dots.

"The historical background of these recent events should be understood. In 2006, Lebanon was bombed by the Israeli Air Force.  Israeli troops crossed the border and were repealed by Hezbollah forces. 

"The 2006 war on Lebanon was part of a carefully planned and coordinated military road map. The extension of the 2006 war on Lebanon into Syria had been contemplated by US and Israeli military planners.

"This broader 2006 military agenda was intimately related to strategic oil and oil pipelines. It was supported by the Western oil giants which control the pipeline corridors."

The War on Lebanon and the Battle for Oil | Global Research


----------



## katsung47

768. Boston bombing &#8211; a false flag terror case (4/20/2013)

The Boston Marathon bombing case was conducted by the Feds. I believe. It took place on 4/15, the last day for tax return. It reminds me of a similar case. Six years ago, I wrote &#8220;478. April plot and tax return (4/13/07)&#8221;. I alleged the Feds would frame a case in the name of &#8220;tax fraud&#8221;. Three days later (4/16), a massacre in Virginia Tech. occurred. 4/17 was the last day for tax return that year. That&#8217;s their tactic to use terror case to distract a framed case. 

Two months ago, I wrote &#8220;756. To search by the hands of IRS (2/4/2013)&#8221;. It seems the Feds repeat their old tactic in their plot. I think the explosion of a fertilize factory in Texas was not a coincidence. It is a part of the plan &#8211; to cause public panic. 

I also worry about that the Feds planned more terror bombings elsewhere &#8211; particularly in San Jose area where I live. They have showed an intention to kill by violence last month. See &#8220;764. Plot to eliminate Kat Sung (3/23/2013)&#8221;. If there is bombing happens in library or shopping center where I used to go, the Boston Marathon bombing would have justified it. 

Yesterday morning, (4/19), when I learned that the suspects are Chechens, I wrote:&#8221; The target of a Chechnya should be Russia. Not US. The suspects are more likely the recruits of US intelligence for the mission of "Arab Spring", "insurgents" or snitches to monitor Chechnya's community in US. It's a puzzle. Are they another sacrifice?&#8221;

At night, a news confirms this. 


> Boston suspect was under FBI surveillance, mother says
> By Timothy Heritage
> MOSCOW (Reuters) - One of the two ethnic Chechens suspected by U.S. officials of being behind the Boston Marathon bombings had been under FBI surveillance for at least three years, his mother said.
> &#8230;.
> "He (Tamerlan) was 'controlled' by the FBI, like, for three to five years," she said, speaking in English and using the direct English translation of a word in Russian that means monitored.
> 
> "They knew what my son was doing, they knew what sites on the Internet he was going to," she said in what Russia Today described as a call from Makhachkala, where she lives in Russia's Dagestan region after returning from the United States.
> 
> Tsarnaeva echoed the boys' father, Anzor, who said on Friday that he believed they had been framed. Both suggested in separate interviews that the FBI had made no secret of the fact that at least one of the brothers was being watched.
> 
> Boston suspect was under FBI surveillance, mother says



769. Terror attack and financial market (4/30/2013)

In &#8220;694. The term of FBI Chief (11/21/2011)&#8221;, I wrote, &#8220;September should be the last month for Robert Mueller in his FBI office. (Sep. 2001 &#8211; Sep. 2011) His term has been extended for two more years. He has to finish Kat Sung before he leaves the office. The next FBI Chief doesn&#8217;t want to take any responsibility to a criminal action.&#8221; Robert Mueller has to leave his office this September. 

 That&#8217;s why we saw a series of events took place recently: a meteor hit Russia; former Pope Benedict quit his job; Bin Laden&#8217;s son in law was arrested and sent to New York, Boston bombing&#8230;.. All these were created for a big case &#8211; a false flag nuke attack on US (likely at New York) which will end with war on Iran. This big case was used to cover up a small case &#8211; eliminate Kat Sung and his family (because they knew the story, I allege they are recruited by the Feds to monitor me. Informants have to die to keep their masters&#8217; crime a secret.). Since this is a framed case, they need a big case to distract public&#8217;s attention. 

In March, I found the Feds prepared a violence death for me &#8211; a random shooting death in bank robbery. I revealed it in &#8220;764. Plot to eliminate Kat Sung (3/23/2013)&#8221;. Then there came the Boston Marathon bombing. I think it was created to justify multi bombings all over the country. One of which was in public place where I go. 

I used to go to Milpitas Library on Tuesday. They have a &#8220;Computer skill lecture&#8221; every Tuesday afternoon. Boston bombing took place on Monday (4/15). I was rattled by it so I didn&#8217;t go. Then a fertilizer factory in Texas had a big explosion. I think it was part of the plan. I wrote, &#8220;768. Boston bombing &#8211; a false flag terror case (4/20/2013)&#8221;

I also noticed an unusual drop of gold price. Gold plunges to two year low from 4/12 to 4/15. 


> Gold plunges to two-year low
> By Mark Thompson and Hibah Yousuf @CNNMoneyInvestApril 15, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold plunges as China data hit commodities - Apr. 15, 2013



The dramatic drop would give the Feds a chance to buy in gold at low price. If I went to library next day (4/16) and died in a bombing, more bombings would happen that eventually lead to a war. The gold price would sky rocket. 

If you still remember there was an unusual stock trading just before 911 attack. 

Next Tuesday was 4/23. One day before my daughter gave me a bag of garbage &#8211; although we pay monthly garbage fee, I don&#8217;t use that service &#8211; I am afraid of being planted with illegal stuff, such like drugs in our garbage can. See &#8220;689. Plant in garbage can and 6/10/2011 case (10/17/2011)&#8221;.  I assorted the garbage of that  bag &#8211; there was a recycle bin in library, I used to throw the paper there. I found there was a backpack in the bag. It reminded me of Boston bombing immediately. Would they also frame me in a bombing case? Once again I decided not to go to the library. 

Next day, there was a news:


> 'Syrian hackers' break into Associated Press' Twitter account and 'break news' that explosions at White House have injured Obama - sending DOW Jones plunging 100 points
> 
> Both the DOW Jones Industrial average and Standard & Poor&#8217;s 500 Index plunged about 1 percent before regaining their losses
> $136.5 billion of the S&P 500 index's value was momentarily wiped clean
> Tweet was sent to AP's near 2 million followers and retweeted1,181 times before deleted
> White House press secretary: 'The president is fine'
> Group called the Syrian Electronic Army has claimed responsibility for hacking
> 
> By Nina Golgowski    PUBLISHED:12:51 EST, 23 April 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP Twitter hackers 'break news' that White House explosions have injured Obama | Mail Online



My interpretation of this strange news: 
1.	When the Feds commit a crime, they used to do it in enemy&#8217;s name. In 911 they use &#8220;Al Qaeda&#8221;. This time they use &#8220;Syrian Electronic Army&#8221;. 
2.	Twitter is a tool they used to give command. 
3.	It&#8217;s a command to their financial team members to buy in some stock or sell out some stock according to the result of a big terror attack. I&#8217;m sure there would be a series of bombings if I went to the library. 
4.	The mission was cancelled because I didn&#8217;t go to library that day. 

I am the man who used to go to Milpitas Library on Tuesday and I have alleged there would be big case applied on me in recent days. These two charts of financial market prove my allegations are very accurate.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Hey look, it's terrel's Sister..........


----------



## daws101

katsung47 said:


> 768. Boston bombing  a false flag terror case (4/20/2013)
> 
> The Boston Marathon bombing case was conducted by the Feds. I believe. It took place on 4/15, the last day for tax return. It reminds me of a similar case. Six years ago, I wrote 478. April plot and tax return (4/13/07). I alleged the Feds would frame a case in the name of tax fraud. Three days later (4/16), a massacre in Virginia Tech. occurred. 4/17 was the last day for tax return that year. Thats their tactic to use terror case to distract a framed case.
> 
> Two months ago, I wrote 756. To search by the hands of IRS (2/4/2013). It seems the Feds repeat their old tactic in their plot. I think the explosion of a fertilize factory in Texas was not a coincidence. It is a part of the plan  to cause public panic.
> 
> I also worry about that the Feds planned more terror bombings elsewhere  particularly in San Jose area where I live. They have showed an intention to kill by violence last month. See 764. Plot to eliminate Kat Sung (3/23/2013). If there is bombing happens in library or shopping center where I used to go, the Boston Marathon bombing would have justified it.
> 
> Yesterday morning, (4/19), when I learned that the suspects are Chechens, I wrote: The target of a Chechnya should be Russia. Not US. The suspects are more likely the recruits of US intelligence for the mission of "Arab Spring", "insurgents" or snitches to monitor Chechnya's community in US. It's a puzzle. Are they another sacrifice?
> 
> At night, a news confirms this.
> 
> 
> 
> Boston suspect was under FBI surveillance, mother says
> By Timothy Heritage
> MOSCOW (Reuters) - One of the two ethnic Chechens suspected by U.S. officials of being behind the Boston Marathon bombings had been under FBI surveillance for at least three years, his mother said.
> .
> "He (Tamerlan) was 'controlled' by the FBI, like, for three to five years," she said, speaking in English and using the direct English translation of a word in Russian that means monitored.
> 
> "They knew what my son was doing, they knew what sites on the Internet he was going to," she said in what Russia Today described as a call from Makhachkala, where she lives in Russia's Dagestan region after returning from the United States.
> 
> Tsarnaeva echoed the boys' father, Anzor, who said on Friday that he believed they had been framed. Both suggested in separate interviews that the FBI had made no secret of the fact that at least one of the brothers was being watched.
> 
> Boston suspect was under FBI surveillance, mother says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 769. Terror attack and financial market (4/30/2013)
> 
> In 694. The term of FBI Chief (11/21/2011), I wrote, September should be the last month for Robert Mueller in his FBI office. (Sep. 2001  Sep. 2011) His term has been extended for two more years. He has to finish Kat Sung before he leaves the office. The next FBI Chief doesnt want to take any responsibility to a criminal action. Robert Mueller has to leave his office this September.
> 
> Thats why we saw a series of events took place recently: a meteor hit Russia; former Pope Benedict quit his job; Bin Ladens son in law was arrested and sent to New York, Boston bombing.. All these were created for a big case  a false flag nuke attack on US (likely at New York) which will end with war on Iran. This big case was used to cover up a small case  eliminate Kat Sung and his family (because they knew the story, I allege they are recruited by the Feds to monitor me. Informants have to die to keep their masters crime a secret.). Since this is a framed case, they need a big case to distract publics attention.
> 
> In March, I found the Feds prepared a violence death for me  a random shooting death in bank robbery. I revealed it in 764. Plot to eliminate Kat Sung (3/23/2013). Then there came the Boston Marathon bombing. I think it was created to justify multi bombings all over the country. One of which was in public place where I go.
> 
> I used to go to Milpitas Library on Tuesday. They have a Computer skill lecture every Tuesday afternoon. Boston bombing took place on Monday (4/15). I was rattled by it so I didnt go. Then a fertilizer factory in Texas had a big explosion. I think it was part of the plan. I wrote, 768. Boston bombing  a false flag terror case (4/20/2013)
> 
> I also noticed an unusual drop of gold price. Gold plunges to two year low from 4/12 to 4/15.
> 
> 
> 
> Gold plunges to two-year low
> By Mark Thompson and Hibah Yousuf @CNNMoneyInvestApril 15, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold plunges as China data hit commodities - Apr. 15, 2013
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dramatic drop would give the Feds a chance to buy in gold at low price. If I went to library next day (4/16) and died in a bombing, more bombings would happen that eventually lead to a war. The gold price would sky rocket.
> 
> If you still remember there was an unusual stock trading just before 911 attack.
> 
> Next Tuesday was 4/23. One day before my daughter gave me a bag of garbage  although we pay monthly garbage fee, I dont use that service  I am afraid of being planted with illegal stuff, such like drugs in our garbage can. See 689. Plant in garbage can and 6/10/2011 case (10/17/2011).  I assorted the garbage of that  bag  there was a recycle bin in library, I used to throw the paper there. I found there was a backpack in the bag. It reminded me of Boston bombing immediately. Would they also frame me in a bombing case? Once again I decided not to go to the library.
> 
> Next day, there was a news:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Syrian hackers' break into Associated Press' Twitter account and 'break news' that explosions at White House have injured Obama - sending DOW Jones plunging 100 points
> 
> Both the DOW Jones Industrial average and Standard & Poors 500 Index plunged about 1 percent before regaining their losses
> $136.5 billion of the S&P 500 index's value was momentarily wiped clean
> Tweet was sent to AP's near 2 million followers and retweeted1,181 times before deleted
> White House press secretary: 'The president is fine'
> Group called the Syrian Electronic Army has claimed responsibility for hacking
> 
> By Nina Golgowski    PUBLISHED:12:51 EST, 23 April 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP Twitter hackers 'break news' that White House explosions have injured Obama | Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My interpretation of this strange news:
> 1.	When the Feds commit a crime, they used to do it in enemys name. In 911 they use Al Qaeda. This time they use Syrian Electronic Army.
> 2.	Twitter is a tool they used to give command.
> 3.	Its a command to their financial team members to buy in some stock or sell out some stock according to the result of a big terror attack. Im sure there would be a series of bombings if I went to the library.
> 4.	The mission was cancelled because I didnt go to library that day.
> 
> I am the man who used to go to Milpitas Library on Tuesday and I have alleged there would be big case applied on me in recent days. These two charts of financial market prove my allegations are very accurate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex

daws101 said:


> katsung47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 768. Boston bombing  a false flag terror case (4/20/2013)
Click to expand...


Couldn't be said any better.


----------



## georgephillip

Black Swans over Boston?

"Obama has described the bombing as 'senseless,' for which reason there will be no attempt to make sense of why it may have happened. 

"In the view of people like Obama, such events are black swans, to borrow a term from the apologists of financializationmeaning that they are intrinsically unpredictable, so we had best just get used to this kind of thing..."

"Likewise, one must pay no attention to the fact that terror attacks have increased sevenfold following the invasion of Iraq, which a study cited favorably by the Brookings Institution (hardly a leftist outfit) found. 

"Whether or not the bombing in Boston was carried out by a group originating in the Middle-East, if we are serious about ending attacks like these we must consider their causes, of which U.S. imperialism is certainly one."

Some Forbidden Thoughts on Marathon Bombing » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Colin

katsung47 said:


> 768. Boston bombing  a false flag terror case (4/20/2013)
> 
> The Boston Marathon bombing case was conducted by the Feds. I believe. It took place on 4/15, the last day for tax return. It reminds me of a similar case. Six years ago, I wrote 478. April plot and tax return (4/13/07). I alleged the Feds would frame a case in the name of tax fraud. Three days later (4/16), a massacre in Virginia Tech. occurred. 4/17 was the last day for tax return that year. Thats their tactic to use terror case to distract a framed case.
> 
> Two months ago, I wrote 756. To search by the hands of IRS (2/4/2013). It seems the Feds repeat their old tactic in their plot. I think the explosion of a fertilize factory in Texas was not a coincidence. It is a part of the plan  to cause public panic.
> 
> I also worry about that the Feds planned more terror bombings elsewhere  particularly in San Jose area where I live. They have showed an intention to kill by violence last month. See 764. Plot to eliminate Kat Sung (3/23/2013). If there is bombing happens in library or shopping center where I used to go, the Boston Marathon bombing would have justified it.
> 
> Yesterday morning, (4/19), when I learned that the suspects are Chechens, I wrote: The target of a Chechnya should be Russia. Not US. The suspects are more likely the recruits of US intelligence for the mission of "Arab Spring", "insurgents" or snitches to monitor Chechnya's community in US. It's a puzzle. Are they another sacrifice?
> 
> At night, a news confirms this.
> 
> 
> 
> Boston suspect was under FBI surveillance, mother says
> By Timothy Heritage
> MOSCOW (Reuters) - One of the two ethnic Chechens suspected by U.S. officials of being behind the Boston Marathon bombings had been under FBI surveillance for at least three years, his mother said.
> .
> "He (Tamerlan) was 'controlled' by the FBI, like, for three to five years," she said, speaking in English and using the direct English translation of a word in Russian that means monitored.
> 
> "They knew what my son was doing, they knew what sites on the Internet he was going to," she said in what Russia Today described as a call from Makhachkala, where she lives in Russia's Dagestan region after returning from the United States.
> 
> Tsarnaeva echoed the boys' father, Anzor, who said on Friday that he believed they had been framed. Both suggested in separate interviews that the FBI had made no secret of the fact that at least one of the brothers was being watched.
> 
> Boston suspect was under FBI surveillance, mother says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 769. Terror attack and financial market (4/30/2013)
> 
> In 694. The term of FBI Chief (11/21/2011), I wrote, September should be the last month for Robert Mueller in his FBI office. (Sep. 2001  Sep. 2011) His term has been extended for two more years. He has to finish Kat Sung before he leaves the office. The next FBI Chief doesnt want to take any responsibility to a criminal action. Robert Mueller has to leave his office this September.
> 
> Thats why we saw a series of events took place recently: a meteor hit Russia; former Pope Benedict quit his job; Bin Ladens son in law was arrested and sent to New York, Boston bombing.. All these were created for a big case  a false flag nuke attack on US (likely at New York) which will end with war on Iran. This big case was used to cover up a small case  eliminate Kat Sung and his family (because they knew the story, I allege they are recruited by the Feds to monitor me. Informants have to die to keep their masters crime a secret.). Since this is a framed case, they need a big case to distract publics attention.
> 
> In March, I found the Feds prepared a violence death for me  a random shooting death in bank robbery. I revealed it in 764. Plot to eliminate Kat Sung (3/23/2013). Then there came the Boston Marathon bombing. I think it was created to justify multi bombings all over the country. One of which was in public place where I go.
> 
> I used to go to Milpitas Library on Tuesday. They have a Computer skill lecture every Tuesday afternoon. Boston bombing took place on Monday (4/15). I was rattled by it so I didnt go. Then a fertilizer factory in Texas had a big explosion. I think it was part of the plan. I wrote, 768. Boston bombing  a false flag terror case (4/20/2013)
> 
> I also noticed an unusual drop of gold price. Gold plunges to two year low from 4/12 to 4/15.
> 
> 
> 
> Gold plunges to two-year low
> By Mark Thompson and Hibah Yousuf @CNNMoneyInvestApril 15, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold plunges as China data hit commodities - Apr. 15, 2013
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dramatic drop would give the Feds a chance to buy in gold at low price. If I went to library next day (4/16) and died in a bombing, more bombings would happen that eventually lead to a war. The gold price would sky rocket.
> 
> If you still remember there was an unusual stock trading just before 911 attack.
> 
> Next Tuesday was 4/23. One day before my daughter gave me a bag of garbage  although we pay monthly garbage fee, I dont use that service  I am afraid of being planted with illegal stuff, such like drugs in our garbage can. See 689. Plant in garbage can and 6/10/2011 case (10/17/2011).  I assorted the garbage of that  bag  there was a recycle bin in library, I used to throw the paper there. I found there was a backpack in the bag. It reminded me of Boston bombing immediately. Would they also frame me in a bombing case? Once again I decided not to go to the library.
> 
> Next day, there was a news:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Syrian hackers' break into Associated Press' Twitter account and 'break news' that explosions at White House have injured Obama - sending DOW Jones plunging 100 points
> 
> Both the DOW Jones Industrial average and Standard & Poors 500 Index plunged about 1 percent before regaining their losses
> $136.5 billion of the S&P 500 index's value was momentarily wiped clean
> Tweet was sent to AP's near 2 million followers and retweeted1,181 times before deleted
> White House press secretary: 'The president is fine'
> Group called the Syrian Electronic Army has claimed responsibility for hacking
> 
> By Nina Golgowski    PUBLISHED:12:51 EST, 23 April 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP Twitter hackers 'break news' that White House explosions have injured Obama | Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My interpretation of this strange news:
> 1.	When the Feds commit a crime, they used to do it in enemys name. In 911 they use Al Qaeda. This time they use Syrian Electronic Army.
> 2.	Twitter is a tool they used to give command.
> 3.	Its a command to their financial team members to buy in some stock or sell out some stock according to the result of a big terror attack. Im sure there would be a series of bombings if I went to the library.
> 4.	The mission was cancelled because I didnt go to library that day.
> 
> I am the man who used to go to Milpitas Library on Tuesday and I have alleged there would be big case applied on me in recent days. These two charts of financial market prove my allegations are very accurate.
Click to expand...



Stick to installing cat flaps in submarines. It makes more sense.


----------



## georgephillip

"In a recent  book Classified Woman, Sibel Edmonds, a former translator for the FBI, describes how the Pentagon, CIA and State Department maintained intimate ties to al-Qaeda militants as late as 2001. 

"Her memoir, Classified Woman: The Sibel Edmonds Story, published last year, charged senior government officials with negligence, corruption and collaboration with al Qaeda in illegal arms smuggling and drugs trafficking in Central Asia.

"In interviews with this author in early March, Edmonds claimed that Ayman al-Zawahiri, current head of al Qaeda and Osama bin Ladens deputy at the time, had innumerable, regular meetings at the U.S. embassy in Baku, Azerbaijan, with U.S. military and intelligence officials between 1997 and 2001, as part of an operation known as Gladio B. 

"Al-Zawahiri, she charged, as well as various members of the bin Laden family and other mujahideen, were transported on NATO planes to various parts of Central Asia and the Balkans to participate in Pentagon-backed destabilisation operations."

Al Qaeda: Enemy or Asset? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

Pentagon-backed destabilization operations continue to this minute in places like Iraq, Iran, Libya, Syria, and Free Kurdistan.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ah yes the same woman who told Alex Jones that the CIA also ran the Tsarneav brothers......


----------



## georgephillip

SFC Ollie said:


> Ah yes the same woman who told Alex Jones that the CIA also ran the Tsarneav brothers......


The same woman who's smart enough to know the "C" in C-I-A seldom stands for coincidence:

"Lately, a real narrative has begun to emerge from the background noise of the Boston bombing story that paints a very different picture from what we have been told. 

"We have the uncle of the bombing suspects emerging as a media darling for his denunciation of the brothers, who just so happens to have worked with USAID and was living and working at the home of a top CIA official, *Graham Fuller, who has actually advocated 'guiding the evolution of Islam' to destabilize Russia and China in Central Asia.*"

Sibel Edmonds' Boiling Frogs Post | Home of the Irate Minority


----------



## SFC Ollie

Everything is a Government run conspiracy........ Ever heard of the boy who cried Wolf?


----------



## daws101

georgephillip said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes the same woman who told Alex Jones that the CIA also ran the Tsarneav brothers......
> 
> 
> 
> The same woman who's smart enough to know the "C" in C-I-A seldom stands for coincidence:
> 
> "Lately, a real narrative has begun to emerge from the background noise of the Boston bombing story that paints a very different picture from what we have been told.
> 
> "We have the uncle of the bombing suspects emerging as a media darling for his denunciation of the brothers, who just so happens to have worked with USAID and was living and working at the home of a top CIA official, *Graham Fuller, who has actually advocated 'guiding the evolution of Islam' to destabilize Russia and China in Central Asia.*"
> 
> Sibel Edmonds' Boiling Frogs Post | Home of the Irate Minority
Click to expand...

sure it has....but "real" it's not...


----------



## georgephillip

daws101 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes the same woman who told Alex Jones that the CIA also ran the Tsarneav brothers......
> 
> 
> 
> The same woman who's smart enough to know the "C" in C-I-A seldom stands for coincidence:
> 
> "Lately, a real narrative has begun to emerge from the background noise of the Boston bombing story that paints a very different picture from what we have been told.
> 
> "We have the uncle of the bombing suspects emerging as a media darling for his denunciation of the brothers, who just so happens to have worked with USAID and was living and working at the home of a top CIA official, *Graham Fuller, who has actually advocated 'guiding the evolution of Islam' to destabilize Russia and China in Central Asia.*"
> 
> Sibel Edmonds' Boiling Frogs Post | Home of the Irate Minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure it has....but "real" it's not...
Click to expand...

It's at least as real as sweat, blood, and pressure cookers:

"*Boston Bombers&#8217; Uncle Married Daughter of Top CIA Official*

"The uncle of the two suspected Boston bombers in last week&#8217;s attack, Ruslan Tsarni, was married to the daughter of former top CIA official Graham Fuller . Ruslan Tsarni married the daughter of former top CIA official Graham Fuller, who spent 20 years as operations officer in Turkey, Lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Afghanistan, and Hong Kong. 

"In 1982 Fuller was appointed the National Intelligence Officer for Near East and South Asia at the CIA, and in 1986, under Ronald Reagan, he became the Vice-Chairman of the National Intelligence Council, with overall responsibility for national level strategic forecasting."

Sibel Edmonds' Boiling Frogs Post | Home of the Irate Minority


----------



## daws101

georgephillip said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same woman who's smart enough to know the "C" in C-I-A seldom stands for coincidence:
> 
> "Lately, a real narrative has begun to emerge from the background noise of the Boston bombing story that paints a very different picture from what we have been told.
> 
> "We have the uncle of the bombing suspects emerging as a media darling for his denunciation of the brothers, who just so happens to have worked with USAID and was living and working at the home of a top CIA official, *Graham Fuller, who has actually advocated 'guiding the evolution of Islam' to destabilize Russia and China in Central Asia.*"
> 
> Sibel Edmonds' Boiling Frogs Post | Home of the Irate Minority
> 
> 
> 
> sure it has....but "real" it's not...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's at least as real as sweat, blood, and pressure cookers:
> 
> "*Boston Bombers Uncle Married Daughter of Top CIA Official*
> 
> "The uncle of the two suspected Boston bombers in last weeks attack, Ruslan Tsarni, was married to the daughter of former top CIA official Graham Fuller . Ruslan Tsarni married the daughter of former top CIA official Graham Fuller, who spent 20 years as operations officer in Turkey, Lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Afghanistan, and Hong Kong.
> 
> "In 1982 Fuller was appointed the National Intelligence Officer for Near East and South Asia at the CIA, and in 1986, under Ronald Reagan, he became the Vice-Chairman of the National Intelligence Council, with overall responsibility for national level strategic forecasting."
> 
> Sibel Edmonds' Boiling Frogs Post | Home of the Irate Minority
Click to expand...

another site that's a non starter in credibility game


----------



## georgephillip

According to you.


----------



## SFC Ollie

daws101 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure it has....but "real" it's not...
> 
> 
> 
> It's at least as real as sweat, blood, and pressure cookers:
> 
> "*Boston Bombers Uncle Married Daughter of Top CIA Official*
> 
> "The uncle of the two suspected Boston bombers in last weeks attack, Ruslan Tsarni, was married to the daughter of former top CIA official Graham Fuller . Ruslan Tsarni married the daughter of former top CIA official Graham Fuller, who spent 20 years as operations officer in Turkey, Lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Afghanistan, and Hong Kong.
> 
> "In 1982 Fuller was appointed the National Intelligence Officer for Near East and South Asia at the CIA, and in 1986, under Ronald Reagan, he became the Vice-Chairman of the National Intelligence Council, with overall responsibility for national level strategic forecasting."
> 
> Sibel Edmonds' Boiling Frogs Post | Home of the Irate Minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another site that's a non starter in credibility game
Click to expand...


The key word here is was.......Years before the boys came to USA or probably were even born......


----------



## georgephillip

SFC Ollie said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's at least as real as sweat, blood, and pressure cookers:
> 
> "*Boston Bombers Uncle Married Daughter of Top CIA Official*
> 
> "The uncle of the two suspected Boston bombers in last weeks attack, Ruslan Tsarni, was married to the daughter of former top CIA official Graham Fuller . Ruslan Tsarni married the daughter of former top CIA official Graham Fuller, who spent 20 years as operations officer in Turkey, Lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Afghanistan, and Hong Kong.
> 
> "In 1982 Fuller was appointed the National Intelligence Officer for Near East and South Asia at the CIA, and in 1986, under Ronald Reagan, he became the Vice-Chairman of the National Intelligence Council, with overall responsibility for national level strategic forecasting."
> 
> Sibel Edmonds' Boiling Frogs Post | Home of the Irate Minority
> 
> 
> 
> another site that's a non starter in credibility game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The key word here is was.......Years before the boys came to USA or probably were even born......
Click to expand...

Fuller's been a key player is supplying arms to Muslim fanatics for a lot longer than twenty years:

"The central question is who is Graham Fuller? The answer turns out to be that he was perhaps if not 

"THE most instrumental, one of the most instrumental people inside the CIA during the 1980&#8217;s who convinced CIA Director Bill Casey and the Reagan Administration to recruit fundamentalist Muslim Salafists or Jihadists from Saudi Arabia, Pakistan and elsewhere, train them in techniques of guerilla insurgency and send them against the Soviet-occupied Afghanistan. 

"They were called Mujahideen.[4] One of the more famous of those Mujahideen was a young Saudi from a very wealthy family named Osama bin Laden. In a sense then we might call Graham Fuller the 'Godfather of Al Qaeda.'&#8221;


----------



## Patric7olicoe

some asshole bombed the finish line at the Boston Marathon, there are dead. I saw it on Fox news.


----------



## MisterBeale

Patric7olicoe said:


> some asshole bombed the finish line at the Boston Marathon, there are dead. I saw it on Fox news.


----------



## georgephillip

MisterBeale said:


> Patric7olicoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> some asshole bombed the finish line at the Boston Marathon, there are dead. I saw it on Fox news.
Click to expand...

"Edward Louis Bernays (November 22, 1891 &#8211; March 9, 1995) was an Austrian-American pioneer in the field of public relations and propaganda, referred to in his obituary as 'the father of public relations'.[1] 

"He combined the ideas of Gustave Le Bon and Wilfred Trotter on crowd psychology with the psychoanalytical ideas of his uncle, Sigmund Freud."

Apparently, "the Father of Spin" read his uncle's book before it was translated into English.
This gave globalization a big head-start:

"Bernays's most extreme political propaganda activities were said to be conducted on behalf of the multinational corporation United Fruit Company (today's Chiquita Brands International) and the U.S. government to facilitate the successful overthrow (see Operation PBSUCCESS) of the democratically elected president of Guatemala, General Jacobo Arbenz Guzman. 

"Bernays's propaganda (documented in the BBC documentary, The Century of the Self), branding Arbenz as communist, was published in major U.S. media. 

"According to a book review by John Stauber and Sheldon Rampton of Larry Tye's biography of Bernays, *The Father of Spin: Edward L. Bernays & The Birth of PR*, 'the term "banana republic" actually originated in reference to United Fruit's domination of corrupt governments in Guatemala and other Central American countries.'"

Edward Bernays - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## daws101

georgephillip said:


> According to you.


you who?


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you.
> 
> 
> 
> you who?
Click to expand...







Now with 77% more IQ points than daws101....


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you.
> 
> 
> 
> you who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with 77% more IQ points than daws101....
Click to expand...

you're having that dream again..
the one where you think you're smart and funny.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you.
> 
> 
> 
> you who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with 77% more IQ points than daws101....
Click to expand...

"Two years after the failed NATO intervention, Libyan society is in chaos. Over 50,000 were killed in a mission that was meant to protect civilians, and there are reportedly more than 1,700 competing militias marauding the streets. 

"One outcome of this chaos was the attack on U.S. mission in Benghazi which led to the death of U.S. Ambassador J. Christopher Stevens on September 11, 2012. There have been Congressional hearings on this attack...At this inquiry, Greg Hicks, the deputy chief of mission in Libya who became the top U.S. diplomat in the country after Ambassador Chris Stevens was killed, testified that the U.S. government did not do enough to intervene to rescue Ambassador Stevens.

"What Greg Hicks and Representative Darrell Issa did not probe was the role of the CIA and Petraeus in the use of Benghazi as the largest CIA station in North Africa, where they ran militias into Syria." 

Benghazi, Petraeus, and the CIA » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

In 2003 Wesley Clark published a book in which he recounted a conversation he had at the Pentagon in November of 2001:

"As I went back through the Pentagon in November 2001, one of the senior military staff officers had time for a chat. Yes, we were still on track for going against Iraq, he said. But there was more. This was being discussed as part of a five-year campaign plan, he said, and there were a total of seven countries, beginning with Iraq, then Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Iran, Somalia and Sudan."

*Are there any Republicans OR Democrats that want to probe that?*


----------



## SFC Ollie

Pretty piss poor 5 year plan..........


----------



## georgephillip

SFC Ollie said:


> Pretty piss poor 5 year plan..........


PI$$ POOR

"The years since the 9/11 terrorist attacks have been a boon to defense contractors. Back in 2001, Defense Department contracts totaled $147.9 billion. After that, contract spending went up every year to a high of $402 billion in 2008. Add up the full decade of post-9/11 spending on defense contractors and it comes to $3.3 trillion &#8211; *nearly as much as the entire federal government spent in 2012*."


----------



## daws101

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with 77% more IQ points than daws101....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Two years after the failed NATO intervention, Libyan society is in chaos. Over 50,000 were killed in a mission that was meant to protect civilians, and there are reportedly more than 1,700 competing militias marauding the streets.
> 
> "One outcome of this chaos was the attack on U.S. mission in Benghazi which led to the death of U.S. Ambassador J. Christopher Stevens on September 11, 2012. There have been Congressional hearings on this attack...At this inquiry, Greg Hicks, the deputy chief of mission in Libya who became the top U.S. diplomat in the country after Ambassador Chris Stevens was killed, testified that the U.S. government did not do enough to intervene to rescue Ambassador Stevens.
> 
> "What Greg Hicks and Representative Darrell Issa did not probe was the role of the CIA and Petraeus in the use of Benghazi as the largest CIA station in North Africa, where they ran militias into Syria."
> 
> Benghazi, Petraeus, and the CIA » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> In 2003 Wesley Clark published a book in which he recounted a conversation he had at the Pentagon in November of 2001:
> 
> "As I went back through the Pentagon in November 2001, one of the senior military staff officers had time for a chat. Yes, we were still on track for going against Iraq, he said. But there was more. This was being discussed as part of a five-year campaign plan, he said, and there were a total of seven countries, beginning with Iraq, then Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Iran, Somalia and Sudan."
> 
> *Are there any Republicans OR Democrats that want to probe that?*
Click to expand...

AND? 
I SEE NO LINKAGE TO THE BOSTON BOMBING.
why are you using this thread . ?


----------



## Foxfyre

But the story does get more and more strange. . . 

Just today, May 22:



> A Florida man, believed to be an ethnic Chechen, was fatally shot Wednesday by an FBI agent who was questioning him about his ties to the Boston bombing suspects and about an unsolved 2011 triple murder in Waltham, Mass., a law enforcement official said.
> 
> Ibragim Todashev, 27, of Kissimmee, Fla., was killed in a condo in Orlando, near Universal Studios, while allegedly brandishing a knife, said the official who is not authorized to comment publicly on the matter.
> 
> Todashev is not believed to have been involved in the April 15 Boston Marathon bombings that killed three people. But the official said he was being questioned about his interactions with bombing suspects Tamerlan and Dzhokhar Tsarnaev and about the 2011 killings.
> Man linked to Boston suspect killed by FBI


----------



## georgephillip

daws101 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with 77% more IQ points than daws101....
> 
> 
> 
> "Two years after the failed NATO intervention, Libyan society is in chaos. Over 50,000 were killed in a mission that was meant to protect civilians, and there are reportedly more than 1,700 competing militias marauding the streets.
> 
> "One outcome of this chaos was the attack on U.S. mission in Benghazi which led to the death of U.S. Ambassador J. Christopher Stevens on September 11, 2012. There have been Congressional hearings on this attack...At this inquiry, Greg Hicks, the deputy chief of mission in Libya who became the top U.S. diplomat in the country after Ambassador Chris Stevens was killed, testified that the U.S. government did not do enough to intervene to rescue Ambassador Stevens.
> 
> "What Greg Hicks and Representative Darrell Issa did not probe was the role of the CIA and Petraeus in the use of Benghazi as the largest CIA station in North Africa, where they ran militias into Syria."
> 
> Benghazi, Petraeus, and the CIA » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> 
> In 2003 Wesley Clark published a book in which he recounted a conversation he had at the Pentagon in November of 2001:
> 
> "As I went back through the Pentagon in November 2001, one of the senior military staff officers had time for a chat. Yes, we were still on track for going against Iraq, he said. But there was more. This was being discussed as part of a five-year campaign plan, he said, and there were a total of seven countries, beginning with Iraq, then Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Iran, Somalia and Sudan."
> 
> *Are there any Republicans OR Democrats that want to probe that?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND?
> I SEE NO LINKAGE TO THE BOSTON BOMBING.
> why are you using this thread . ?
Click to expand...

To help you SEE: "Blowback is unintended consequences of a covert operation that are suffered by the civil population of the aggressor government. 

"To the civilians suffering the blowback of covert operations, the effect typically manifests itself as 'random' acts of political violence without a discernible, direct cause; because the public&#8212;in whose name the intelligence agency acted&#8212;are ignorant of the effected secret attacks that provoked revenge (counter-attack) against them."

SEE Dennis Ross if still BLIND:

"Ross, a founder of WINEP with Israeli government start up cash (presumably reimbursed unknowingly, one way or another by American taxpayers) and currently WINEPs 'Counselor', as in 'consigliere' reportedly responded to the idea of *facilitating Al Qeada to wage jihad against Hezbollah* with the comment: 'Shiites aren&#8217;t the only ones seeking death to demonstrate their &#8216;resistance&#8217; to whatever. Plenty of other Muslims also want to die as we saw last week in Boston. Let &#8216;em all go at it and Israel can sweep out their s&#8212; when it&#8217;s over.'&#8221;


----------



## georgephillip

Foxfyre said:


> But the story does get more and more strange. . .
> 
> Just today, May 22:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Florida man, believed to be an ethnic Chechen, was fatally shot Wednesday by an FBI agent who was questioning him about his ties to the Boston bombing suspects and about an unsolved 2011 triple murder in Waltham, Mass., a law enforcement official said.
> 
> Ibragim Todashev, 27, of Kissimmee, Fla., was killed in a condo in Orlando, near Universal Studios, while allegedly brandishing a knife, said the official who is not authorized to comment publicly on the matter.
> 
> Todashev is not believed to have been involved in the April 15 Boston Marathon bombings that killed three people. But the official said he was being questioned about his interactions with bombing suspects Tamerlan and Dzhokhar Tsarnaev and about the 2011 killings.
> Man linked to Boston suspect killed by FBI
Click to expand...

More strange and absurd:

"The open press statement of denial by senior reportedly former CIA official Graham Fuller in April of a link between the Boston Bombings and the CIA, labeling the reports absurd, may go down in history as one of the worst intelligence blunders in the past century..."

Graham Fuller's daughter was married to a relative (Uncle Ruslin) of the Boston Bombers over twenty years ago.  Fuller was instrumental in the initial arming and training of al-Qa'ida during the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan. Even after his retirement from the CIA, Fuller and others continue to argue for using fundamentalist Islam as a weapon against US enemies in the Middle East (Syria), Libya (Africa) and Central Asia (Chechnya).

Fuller's domain is Central Asia where he forged an alliance with a Turkish Iman named Fethullah Gulen. The later has amassed a fortune measured in the billion$ since settling in Pennsylvania.

"Why would the CIA and US agencies want Central Asia? As Obama adviser, Zbigniew Brzezinski, notes in his now-famous book, The Grand Chessboard, for America, the chief geopolitical prize is Eurasia&#8230;America&#8217;s global primacy is directly dependent on how long and how effectively its preponderance on the Eurasian continent is sustained 

"It follows that America&#8217;s primary interest is to help ensure that no single power comes to control this geopolitical space and that the global community has unhindered financial and economic access to it.'

"Washington has used Turkey and the AKP fundamentalist networks of Gulen to wreak havoc across the post-communist oil and mineral-rich regions of Central Asia. Graham Fullers foot prints are all over those covert operations as are Fethullah Gulens. 

"In 2008 Fuller published a book titled, The New Turkish Republic: Turkey as a Pivotal State in the Muslim World. As Sibel Edmonds describes, the process involved using Turkey with assistance from &#8216;actors from Pakistan, and Afghanistan and Saudi Arabia&#8217; as a proxy, which in turn used Bin Laden and the Taliban and others as a proxy terrorist army before 911."

Sibel Edmonds' Boiling Frogs Post | Home of the Irate Minority


----------



## katsung47

770. Drill in &#8220;Boston bombing&#8221; and &#8220;Texas explosion&#8221; (5/7/2013)

I had pointed out that in most of the &#8220;terror attack&#8221; cases alleged done by the Feds, they always planned drills which were identical to the terror case to assure the success of the plot. The perpetrators &#8211; if being caught &#8211; would defend themselves as practitioners of the drill.  see &#8220;688. Anti-terror drill - bizarre coincidence (9/29/2011)&#8221;. Some of the practitioners might really thought it was a drill. That was what happened in 7/7/2005 London bombing. The drill became real bombing, the practitioners became sacrifice. After 7/7 London bombing, the informants work for the Feds have been rattled by the fate of those four &#8220;suicide bombers&#8221;, similar trick couldn&#8217;t be used again. So Tsarnaev brothers probably were told to prepare for the content of their backpack by themselves. The material might relate to a bomb &#8211; Pressure cooker; firecrackers; remote control toys&#8230;.. only it was not installed into a real one. So they were sure they would be safe in a &#8220;drill&#8221;. It was true. But it didn&#8217;t prevent their master to plant real bomb at site by someone else. 

I think Tsarnaev brothers were recruited informants of the Feds, work as a cover up team &#8211; S.S.G.(special support group). When the Feds had a big plot, they used to activate a lot of S.S.G. to help the success of the plot and play the role of witness.   

The style of Tsarnaev brother cell is similar to another cell &#8211; Muhammad and Malvo cell in D.C. sniper case. (The sniper killing case was created to threaten law makers to pass the bill (H. J. Res 114) to authorize the use of armed force against Iraq in 2002.  see #101 to #128. ) In these family cells, Tamerlan (Muhammad in sniper case) was the leader and Dzhokhar (Malvo in sniper case) was the follower. There were pick up as sacrifice because they were minority &#8211; Muhammad and Malvo are blacks and Tsarnaev brothers are Chechens. The leader, Tamerlan was put into death, (so was Muhammad) because they knew more than their followers. Dzhokhar and Malvo are in jail (you can imagine what they would be) 



> Boston marathon bombing happened on same day as 'controlled explosion' drill by Boston bomb squad
> Boston marathon bombing happened on same day as 'controlled explosion' drill by Boston bomb squad


[ame=http://youtu.be/uaqUJyUBozI]BOSTON BOMBING - Did you notice this? - YouTube[/ame] 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaqUJyUBozI&feature=player_embedded]BOSTON BOMBING - Did you notice this? - YouTube[/ame]



> Another official drill goes live after Texas fertilizer plant explosion
> Texas explosion
> April 18, 2013
> 
> Coming to light Thursday, only hours after a huge industrial explosion took out a Texas fertilizer plant, also taking out a portion of the small town of West, TX, potentially injuring or killing hundreds more, just so happens to be a little more than an hour&#8217;s drive from a huge hospital drill, coincidentally scheduled for the very same day.
> Another official drill goes live after Texas fertilizer plant explosion - National Policy & Issues | Examiner.com



The Texas fertilizer plant explosion is not a &#8220;terror attack&#8221; but as unusual as the Feds&#8217; style. What do they want? 

There is a Pacific Gas and electricity terminal near Milpitas Library. I am impressed by the huge pipes on the ground which is several blocks away from the library. I passed by that site sometimes when I go to Wal-Mart after leaving the library. It reminds me of the massive natural gas explosion that killed eight people and destroyed an entire neighborhood in San Bruno, CA, on Sept. 9, 2010. I think The Texas fertilizer plant explosion was created to justify an Utility gas explosion in Bay Area for a murder purpose. 

771. Media and government are full of lies (5/14/2013)

(1)	 If Tsarnaev brothers&#8217; parent were not in Russia then they couldn&#8217;t speak out something un-censored and the story government tell you will be thoroughly a different one. 



> Monday, 22 April 2013 18:00
> Russian FSB Reportedly Contacted FBI About Tamerlan Tsarnaev
> 
> According to CBS, the FBI initially denied contacting Tsarnaev, but this apparently changed after his mother, Zubeidat Tsarnaeva, said they had contacted her son in an interview with Russia Today (RT).
> 
> Russian FSB Reportedly Contacted FBI About Tamerlan Tsarnaev



(2)	  Since this a framed case, Tsarnaev brother have to be dead. 

On 4/19, Dzhokhar was arrested and was said in a serious condition. His brother Tamerlan was dead. 

On 4/21, Boston Marathon bombing suspect remains in hospital, unable to speak, was hinted might be dead any time. 



> &#8220;By Svea Herbst-Bayliss  Reuters &#8211; Sun, Apr 21, 2013
> 
> Tsarnaev was shot in the throat and had tongue damage, said a source close to the investigation, speaking on condition of anonymity.
> 
> &#8220;We don&#8217;t know if we&#8217;ll ever be able to question the individual,&#8221; Menino told ABC&#8217;s &#8220;This Week&#8221; program. He did not elaborate.
> 
> Yahoo!  &#8220;



From 4/19 to 4/23, the brothers&#8217; parents aggressively accused it&#8217;s a framed case and believe Tamerlan still alive. 



> &#8220;MOTHER OF BOMBING SUSPECTS: My Sons Would Never Do This And My Older Son Is Still Alive
> 
> Michael Kelley|Apr. 23, 2013,
> Boston Bombing Suspects Mother Says Older Son Tamerlan Tsarnaev Is Still Alive - Business Insider  &#8220;



On 4/23, US said Dzhokhar was in fair condition. 


> &#8220;Boston bombing suspect cites U.S. wars as motivation, officials say
> By Scott Wilson, Greg Miller and Sari Horwitz,
> From his hospital bed, where he is now listed in fair condition, Dzhokhar Tsarnaev has acknowledged his role in planting the explosives near the marathon finish line on April 15, the officials said. The first successful large-scale bombing in the post-Sept. 11, 2001, era, the Boston attack killed three people and wounded more than 250 others.
> Boston bombing suspect cites U.S. wars as motivation, officials say - The Washington Post   &#8220;



4/24, 





> &#8220;Now officials claim Boston bombing suspect was NOT armed in boat showdown - despite police account of firefight and him 'shooting himself'
> 
> Officials now claim that Dzhokhar Tsarnaev was unarmed as he hid in boat in Watertown
> Contradicts Boston Police Commissioner's account of hour-long firefight with Tsarnaev
> New York Times said M4 rifle had been found on boat
> Police sources suggested Tsarnaev shot himself onboard
> By Associated Press and Daily Mail Reporter
> , 24 April 2013
> Now officials claim Boston bombing suspect was NOT armed in boat showdown - despite police account of firefight and him 'shooting himself' | Mail Online



It&#8217;s easy to tell the difference of &#8220;armed&#8221; or &#8220;un-armed&#8221;, &#8220;fair condition&#8221; or &#8220;serious condition&#8221;, yet it took five days (4/19 to 4/24) for the government and media to correct. It seems a secret deal has been reached. Either between the Feds and Tsarnaev brothers&#8217; parents or the Russian government. (So the voice of parents was silenced) Dzhokhar&#8217;s life is held to exchange his parents&#8217; silence. So now you can only discuss which cemetery will Tamerlan&#8217;s corpse go.


----------



## SFC Ollie

It truly amazes me how such an insightful video can leave out so much, you know, like who sent that tweet? And where is the proof that the bomb squad had a drill planned? Looks good until you ask for proof.


----------



## katsung47

772. Selection of &#8220;bomb suspect&#8221; (5/20/2013)

In a big plot, the Feds used to activate a lot of informants and agents to guarantee its success. The participants used to be told that it was a drill and were ordered to carry on a backpack as we have seen in London bombing and Boston bombing. 

A Saudi student  - Abdul Rahman Ali Alharbi, was injured in the marathon bombing blast and was initially considered a suspect in the deadly terrorist attack. The video shows that he ran quickly away from the bombing site. I think he was an informant. He was frightened that a drill became a real one and worried to be sacrificed in a bombing.

 Abdul Rahman may have a strong background. (It is said his family is a powerful  one in Saudi) He is aggressively protected by Saudi government. It seems Saudi doesn&#8217;t want to play the role of &#8220;terrorist&#8221; again &#8211; the last time was 911 attack. 15 of the 19 hijackers have Saudi passports. On 4/18, when the discussion of Saudi student&#8217;s case reached peak in internet, the Feds suddenly throw out &#8220;Tsarnaev&#8221; brothers as the suspects. 

Tsarnaev brothers are informants too. They went for a &#8220;drill&#8221; like that Saudi student did and ran away when the &#8220;drill&#8221; became real. Since this was a framed case, they have to be silenced. Tamerlan died on 4/19 and Dzhokhar was said in serious condition &#8211; was said shot at throat and can&#8217;t speak. Dzhokhar managed to escape for a while (ten hours or so?) The Feds activated a large scale search: 10,000 for an unarmed man. 



> &#8220;Currently 9000 &#8211; 10,000 police officers in SWAT gear mobilized in Watertown/Boston.
> April 19th, 2013
> WATERTOWN &#8211; Police have shut down transportation in the Boston area and expanded their search for the second suspect in the Boston Marathon bombing, the man they call &#8220;White Hat&#8221;.
> 
> Currently 9000 ? 10,000 police officers in SWAT gear mobilized in Watertown/Boston. | InvestmentWatch



Such an unprecedented search may prove their fear &#8211; Dzhokhar would let out truth if he was not under their control. 

Then media said (unspeakable) Dzhokhar admitted that the war in Mid-east was the motivation of the bomb attack. That was obviously another lie from the Feds. Afghan war started in 2001, Iraq war started in 2003. Both happened 10 years ago. While later, Tamerlan hadn&#8217;t taken it into his consideration. 


> Boston Marathon Bombing Suspect #1 Wanted to Box for U.S.A.
> 4/19/2013
> According to a site posting photos of Tsarnaev training at Wai Kru Mixed Martial Arts Center in Boston -- he wanted to be selected for the US Olympic team and become a naturalized citizen.
> 
> Tamerlan told the site he'd prefer to box for his native Chechnya, but since it's not an independent country ... he'd choose to box for the US.
> 
> Suspect #1 Tamerlan Tsarnaev -- Wanted to Box for U.S.A. | TMZ.com



The pick up of &#8220;Tsarnaev brothers&#8221; was a sudden decision which caused a lot of inconsistencies. They didn&#8217;t plan the &#8220;Tamerlan&#8217;s death&#8221; and Dzhokhar&#8217;s arrest&#8221; story well, left many flaws on it, especially the allegation of &#8220;set up&#8221; from the parents. Russia is not Saudi. An Ally will issue statement to confirm a US lie. To make Russia doing same thing needs a secret deal. The Feds apparently hasn&#8217;t done this in advance so they fall into dire straits 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GcxmAunB4Ck]The Truthseeker: Boston Bombing - What You Aren't Told (E14) - YouTube[/ame] 

[ame=http://youtu.be/GcxmAunB4Ck]The Truthseeker: Boston Bombing - What You Aren't Told (E14) - YouTube[/ame] 

The Truthseeker: Boston Bombing - What You Aren't Told


----------



## daws101

katsung47 said:


> 772. Selection of bomb suspect (5/20/2013)
> 
> In a big plot, the Feds used to activate a lot of informants and agents to guarantee its success. The participants used to be told that it was a drill and were ordered to carry on a backpack as we have seen in London bombing and Boston bombing.
> 
> A Saudi student  - Abdul Rahman Ali Alharbi, was injured in the marathon bombing blast and was initially considered a suspect in the deadly terrorist attack. The video shows that he ran quickly away from the bombing site. I think he was an informant. He was frightened that a drill became a real one and worried to be sacrificed in a bombing.
> 
> Abdul Rahman may have a strong background. (It is said his family is a powerful  one in Saudi) He is aggressively protected by Saudi government. It seems Saudi doesnt want to play the role of terrorist again  the last time was 911 attack. 15 of the 19 hijackers have Saudi passports. On 4/18, when the discussion of Saudi students case reached peak in internet, the Feds suddenly throw out Tsarnaev brothers as the suspects.
> 
> Tsarnaev brothers are informants too. They went for a drill like that Saudi student did and ran away when the drill became real. Since this was a framed case, they have to be silenced. Tamerlan died on 4/19 and Dzhokhar was said in serious condition  was said shot at throat and cant speak. Dzhokhar managed to escape for a while (ten hours or so?) The Feds activated a large scale search: 10,000 for an unarmed man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently 9000  10,000 police officers in SWAT gear mobilized in Watertown/Boston.
> April 19th, 2013
> WATERTOWN  Police have shut down transportation in the Boston area and expanded their search for the second suspect in the Boston Marathon bombing, the man they call White Hat.
> 
> Currently 9000 ? 10,000 police officers in SWAT gear mobilized in Watertown/Boston. | InvestmentWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such an unprecedented search may prove their fear  Dzhokhar would let out truth if he was not under their control.
> 
> Then media said (unspeakable) Dzhokhar admitted that the war in Mid-east was the motivation of the bomb attack. That was obviously another lie from the Feds. Afghan war started in 2001, Iraq war started in 2003. Both happened 10 years ago. While later, Tamerlan hadnt taken it into his consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> Boston Marathon Bombing Suspect #1 Wanted to Box for U.S.A.
> 4/19/2013
> According to a site posting photos of Tsarnaev training at Wai Kru Mixed Martial Arts Center in Boston -- he wanted to be selected for the US Olympic team and become a naturalized citizen.
> 
> Tamerlan told the site he'd prefer to box for his native Chechnya, but since it's not an independent country ... he'd choose to box for the US.
> 
> Suspect #1 Tamerlan Tsarnaev -- Wanted to Box for U.S.A. | TMZ.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The pick up of Tsarnaev brothers was a sudden decision which caused a lot of inconsistencies. They didnt plan the Tamerlans death and Dzhokhars arrest story well, left many flaws on it, especially the allegation of set up from the parents. Russia is not Saudi. An Ally will issue statement to confirm a US lie. To make Russia doing same thing needs a secret deal. The Feds apparently hasnt done this in advance so they fall into dire straits
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GcxmAunB4Ck]The Truthseeker: Boston Bombing - What You Aren't Told (E14) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/GcxmAunB4Ck]The Truthseeker: Boston Bombing - What You Aren't Told (E14) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> The Truthseeker: Boston Bombing - What You Aren't Told
Click to expand...

all this time I thought Tuesday was conspiracy nut job day?


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> all this time I thought Tuesday was conspiracy nut job day?



This is about the 4th board I've been on that Katsung has shown up at.

Let me tell you, any day that Katsung is off his meds is "conspiracy nut job day."


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> all this time I thought Tuesday was conspiracy nut job day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about the 4th board I've been on that Katsung has shown up at.
> 
> Let me tell you, any day that Katsung is off his meds is "conspiracy nut job day."
Click to expand...

thanks I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## skookerasbil

Im still laughing my balls off that the masses still buy this!!!


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## skookerasbil

This is the most laughable of all.......Ive actually seen people turn away not being able to view the pic.







The big boys are getting a good idea just how far they can push the fraud envelope on the sheep......and they get better at it every day. Expect a new false flag in the near future so as to make all the NSA monitoring stuff to go away.


----------



## SFC Ollie

How many eye witnesses were there? You have so very much to learn......


----------



## Mad Scientist

SFC Ollie said:


> How many eye witnesses were there?


Including the "Authorities" that were running a Bomb Drill complete with Bomb Sniffing Dogs that failed to find the Bomb?

Boston Marathon eyewitness confirms bomb drill was under way when explosions went off - NaturalNews.tv


----------



## skookerasbil

American Communist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many eye witnesses were there?
> 
> 
> 
> Including the "Authorities" that were running a Bomb Drill complete with Bomb Sniffing Dogs that failed to find the Bomb?
> 
> Boston Marathon eyewitness confirms bomb drill was under way when explosions went off - NaturalNews.tv
Click to expand...



You gotta ignore this Ollie guy......he's OCD about any information that doesn't conform with the established narrative. Chases down anybody on the internet......on any event.......who is asking ?'s that might be labeled suspicious. Its like at his age, he cant accept that his government might be corrupt.....as if everything his government is involved in is legit. It is a profound level of naïve........fascinating on some level.


Whats fascinating to me is........how does somebody have both their legs blown off and for minutes later, there is no blood anywhere on them or around them. And then a short time later, you have suddenly appearing pools of blood that look nothing like blood exposed to oxygen. And no loss of consciousness. But Im an idiot for asking these reasonable ?'s because I wasn't there. Let me tell you something.......this fraud was already a double amputee.( look at the pic above.......look at the upper legs with him laying on his back......that is a hell of a lot of muscle atrophy that occurred in 5 minutes!!!!! And I was born last Monday!!!!!!)


----------



## SFC Ollie

So the hundreds of eyewitnesses there can verify that someone sprayed fake blood all over the place?

Why aren't they talking? Was the runner who fell as the one bomb went off in on it to? How about the kid in jail? Why did he try to hide if he was so innocent? Why the shoot outs with police? And please tell us all about your medical background that allows you to say what blood looks like. Ever seen that much blood anywhere? There's quite a few on this forum who have. Some of it their own....


----------



## Katzndogz

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> all this time I thought Tuesday was conspiracy nut job day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about the 4th board I've been on that Katsung has shown up at.
> 
> Let me tell you, any day that Katsung is off his meds is "conspiracy nut job day."
Click to expand...


Katsung has been banned from several boards that I post to.


----------



## daws101

American Communist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many eye witnesses were there?
> 
> 
> 
> Including the "Authorities" that were running a Bomb Drill complete with Bomb Sniffing Dogs that failed to find the Bomb?
> 
> Boston Marathon eyewitness confirms bomb drill was under way when explosions went off - NaturalNews.tv
Click to expand...

that's a nonstarter your bomb drill is SOP at ALL public events since 9/11.
you do realize that the bombs were planted and went of with in a few seconds ...any reasonable person would conclude that the dogs found no bombs because none had been planted when they did the sweep!


----------



## Mertex

skookerasbil said:


> This is the most laughable of all.......Ive actually seen people turn away not being able to view the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big boys are getting a good idea just how far they can push the fraud envelope on the sheep......and they get better at it every day. Expect a new false flag in the near future so as to make all the NSA monitoring stuff to go away.


----------



## daws101

Mertex said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most laughable of all.......Ive actually seen people turn away not being able to view the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big boys are getting a good idea just how far they can push the fraud envelope on the sheep......and they get better at it every day. Expect a new false flag in the near future so as to make all the NSA monitoring stuff to go away.
Click to expand...

yep!


----------



## katsung47

A failed performance. Actor Patrick Downes had to hold the fake foot with bandage.

http://letsrollforums.com/boston-bomb-victims-journey-t29718.html


----------



## SFC Ollie

katsung47 said:


> A failed performance. Actor Patrick Downes had to hold the fake foot with bandage.
> 
> http://letsrollforums.com/boston-bomb-victims-journey-t29718.html



Has anyone called you an idiot today? No? Well, do not fear, you are an idiot.


----------



## katsung47

SFC Ollie said:


> katsung47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A failed performance. Actor Patrick Downes had to hold the fake foot with bandage.
> 
> http://letsrollforums.com/boston-bomb-victims-journey-t29718.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone called you an idiot today? No? Well, do not fear, you are an idiot.
Click to expand...


Has anyone called you a harasser yet? No? Well, you are a harasser. Or officially, S.S.G. 

Quote," 





> The FBI Special Support Group , or SSG (They're nicknamed G's), supposedly does much of the routine work for the Bureau, leaving the FBI agents themselves free to pursue more important matters. ...
> 
> They usually work part-time, and earn about $5,000.00 - $10,000.00 per year or more. The FBI doesn't advertise the existence of the SSG, but it's no big secret either. The reality of the Special Support Group is much different than the "released" information. SSG teams regularly harrass and even menace people on the FBI's Black List. ...
> 
> The FBI calls this harrassment "dangling," and they do it on a regular basis to people who frequently have committed no offense other than to have drawn the ire of the Bureau. Many SSG's are of the lowest caliber of human life, especially those chosen for excessive harrassment of innocent citizens. Far too often SSG teams consist of bullies, perverts, racists and ex-convicts and other dregs whose sole purpose is to drive people crazy and ruin their lives. If one of their victims snaps and tears one of them up, the bloodied G will press charges, perjure himself if confronted with his FBI affiliation, and the victim is locked up. Mission accomplished. That's one reason why the FBI is not very open about the SSG. This is just one of the many questionable and outright illegal activities that the FBI uses our tax dollars for. The very people sworn to uphold our Civil Rights are perhaps the most flagrant violators. If you attend a protest rally, or otherwise call attention to yourself, don't be surprised if you start seeing the same bizarre group of people showing up everywhere you go, bothering you and behaving like psychotic clowns."
> http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/tradecencrimes/page447.html


----------



## katsung47

773. Chinese secret police is accomplice of the Feds (5/25/2013)

Boston bombing and Verginia Tech. massacre, both were planned by the Feds to cover up a main plot- "eliminate Kat Sung"(which went soured for some reason). Chinese secret police heavily involved in these two cases. 

In original plan of Virginia Tech. case, the gunman was portrayed as a Chinese student. Whatever the Feds said about him, the Chinese government would confirm it true. Here is the news issued right on that day:



> "Gunman kills 32 at Virginia Tech before being killed
> 
> April 16, 2007
> BY MICHAEL SNEED  Sun-Times Columnist
> 
> Sneed hears authorities were investigating whether the gunman who killed 32 people in a rampage on the Virginia Tech campus was a Chinese national who arrived in the United States last year on a student visa.
> 
> The 25-year-old man being investigated for the deadliest college carnage in U.S. history reportedly arrived in San Francisco on a United Airlines flight on Aug. 7, 2006, on a visa issued in Shanghai, the source said. Investigators had not linked him to any terrorist groups, the source added." "



However, the main plot fail to go through, they had to change their original plan. A Korean student- Cho Sun-hui became a sacrifice. (I think Cho was an informant. In big case, Feds used to activate a lot of informants as special support group)
Here is a rare news for you to judge how Cho died. 



> "Virginia Tech Massacre : Police Won't Rule Out Second Shooter/Accomplice, Yet
> 
> Killer Shot Himself, Through The Back Of The Head, Blowing Out His Face
> 
> 
> Police claim by the time they reached the second floor, the gun fire had stopped and Cho was found on the floor of a classroom. Police claim he shot himself, through the back of the head :
> 
> &#8220;He opened fire to the back of his head and blew up the front part of his head, which has made it difficult to identify him...&#8221;
> 
> YOUR NEW REALITY  "



Similar things happened in Boston bombing. Though a lot of pictures of bombing site were issued in internet, they were mainly about the amputee man (Bauman) and other cover up teams. The purpose is to comfort the others that it was a stage  show that there was no real casualty. The foundation to rule this country is a massive informants troop. They were rattled after 911 attack and 7/7 London bombing which reminded them any time they could become involuntary "suicides". So a big job of Feds is to prove them that it was only an actors' show. That's why in those bloody pictures, we saw no real dead victim. 

Three people were reported dead in Boston bombing. One was said a Chinese student. Chinese government would confirm what the Feds said. Its secret police is an accomplice in this case. 

When the Feds decided to frame Tsarnaev brothers as the suspects of Boston bombing, the fate of brothers were decided too. The Feds issued the photo of the suspects on 4/18. Tamerlan was shot to death that day and Dzhokhar was chased by 10,000 police thereafter before they had chance to know that they had become suspects. The point was to create a case that they had conflict with police. So we heard the odd news of the death of a MIT police and car hijacking that night. 



> Boston Bombers&#8217; Carjacking Victim Is A Chinese Entrepreneur Named &#8216;Danny&#8217;
> 
> Adam Pasick   April 26, 2013
> 
> The man who was carjacked by alleged Boston Marathon bombers Tamerlan and Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, and who made a daring escape that helped lead to their apprehension, is a 26-year-old Chinese immigrant engineer and entrepreneur who has asked only to be identified by his American nickname, Danny.
> 
> The Boston Globe interviewed Danny and reported that he is from a &#8220;province in central China&#8221; who studied engineering at Northeastern University before starting up a company in Boston&#8217;s Kendall Square. He asked the Globe not to disclose his full name, although it may be made public if and when he testifies against Dzhokhar Tsarnaev.
> 
> Prison Planet.com » Boston Bombers? Carjacking Victim Is A Chinese Entrepreneur Named ?Danny?










> Danny &#8211; The Mysterious Chinese Hero of the Boston Bombings
> By Yishi Zuo   May 13, 2013
> 
> Danny ? The Mysterious Chinese Hero of the Boston Bombings



Chinese became important &#8220;witness&#8221; of Boston bombing case.


----------



## katsung47

774. China and bird flu (6/5/2013)

The Feds had activated bio-attack as murder weapon twice in my case. The first one was the SARS in 2003. The virus was bird flu H5N1. (covered in #130, #137 to #164) The second one was Swine flu in 2009. It said the virus was bird flu H1N1. (covered in  #596 to #608) This April they have the third one- the bird flu H7N9 attack. As usual, Chinese secret police plays an important role. 

1.	It starts in Shanghai on April 1. 


> Two men die in Shanghai in first human cases of bird flu strain
> Lo Wei and He Huifeng  01 April, 2013
> 
> Two men die in Shanghai in first human cases of bird flu strain | South China Morning Post



2.	Development.
 4/6. The New Bird Flu: How Dangerous Is Avian Flu H7N9?  (  forbes.com)
4/18. China's Bird Flu Is Being Spread from Human to Human (By Alexander Abad-Santos | The Atlantic Wire  4/18/2013)
5/24. 





> New bird flu may be capable of human to human spread - study
> By Lavinia Mo  5/24/2013
> HONG KONG (Reuters) - The new H7N9 bird flu virus can be transmitted between mammals not only via direct contact but also in airborne droplets, and may be capable of spreading from person to person, Chinese and American researchers have found.



In 2003, the SARS started in Hong Kong then extended into Shanghai. It might mean the virus was spread by the US intelligence.  In 2013, the course reverses. It may mean the technique has been passed to the Chinese secret police by the Feds. 
My wife has relatives living in Hong Kong and I have relatives live in Shanghai. The location of disease indicated the Feds intended to silence most people who know my story. 

3.	Prepare for a big disaster.


> New virus called &#8216;threat to the entire world&#8217;
> 
> ..By Claudine Zap 5/29/2013
> The first death in France from a new SARS-like coronavirus brings the worldwide total for the disease to 27 deaths and 49 infections, CNN reports.
> New virus called ?threat to the entire world?



In the Feds&#8217; plot, the Boston bombing would eventually developed into &#8220;war on Iran&#8221; which will be protested by other countries. To deal with possible resistance, they replaced former Pope Benedict with a puppet of their own. The above news indicates that the Feds would also punish the disobedient countries with SARS-like disease if others dare to protest. 



> Bird flu costs China industry $6.5 bn: state media
> 
> Agence France-Presse  May 20, 2013
> 
> CORRECTED: Bird flu costs China industry $6.5 bn: state media | GlobalPost



Business is business. China will be paid for its collaboration. It will be settled in this meeting:



> Obama to meet with China's Xi in California June 7-8
> 
> WASHINGTON | Mon May 20, 2013
> 
> (Reuters) - President Barack Obama and Chinese President Xi Jinping will hold their first meeting since Xi became president in March when they sit down for a June 7-8 summit in Rancho Mirage, California, the White House announced on Monday.
> 
> Obama to meet with China's Xi in California June 7-8 | Reuters



775. Events on 6/7 (6/10/2013)

The summit of Xi and Obama in Rancho Mirage was prepared in a short time. It was arranged by Security Adviser Tom Donilon.  Media released the news on May 20. 17 days for a summit, it was real efficient. Obviously it bypassed the bureaucracy. Who has ability to do this? Intelligence. They have secret deal reached that can&#8217;t be written down on a paper because it&#8217;s evil. They assure the deal by oral promising of the celebrities. The summit was under the cover up of &#8220;promote the relationship of leaders&#8221;. The lie was broken up by the news that Michelle Obama did not attend the private meeting. 



> You Know Why Lady M Is Skippin' The Big China Summit, Don't You? Jelous
> 
> First lady diplomacy is also very important and the US side has failed to cooperate," he said. "According to normal diplomatic etiquette this is very strange. It shouldn't be like this.
> 
> You Know Why Lady M Is Skippin' The Big China Summit, Don't You? Jelous - ALIPAC


If you know this is for a secret deal, then you won&#8217;t surprise. They don&#8217;t want a confidential meeting being interrupted by first lady.  

The Feds need to finish a case before September. (When the FBI Chief Robert  Mueller will retire) The unusual summit was held on 6/7. On that day, three relatives of my wife from Canada came to San Jose to live at my house. One of them was my wife&#8217;s niece attending a piano contest. Relatives say that though it was not a popular one, they came because we live here. I think that was arranged by the Feds. Next day my wife guided them a shopping tour in Great Mall. 



> Milpitas: Man killed in fight at Great Mall sporting goods store
> By Eric Kurhiekurhi@mercurynews.commercurynews.com
> Posted:   06/07/2013
> 
> Milpitas: Man killed in fight at Great Mall sporting goods store - San Jose Mercury News



I was alerted of this killing because when I go to Milpitas Library, I used to take a short cut through the parking lot of Great Mall.


----------



## skookerasbil

My wife couldn't care less about politics or whats going on in the world, but as an ER nurse in a major local hospital ( 18 years), I showed her the photos of the blood ( seen above ) and she damn near split her sides laughing!! She even said, "gee.....that's quite an amount of hypertrophy to occur in 5 mintues!!" ( see the amputee's leg just below the knee = a previous amputation........assholes)


----------



## skookerasbil

The great open sky of imagination: for those who understand « Jon Rappoport's Blog


The individual vs. the illusion of consensus reality « Jon Rappoport's Blog


By the way ( and I cant post up the photo according to the mods )......go google the above guy getting wheeled away in a wheelchair!!! Here he has had both legs blown off less than 10 minutes before and he's as alert as you and I and looking like he's about to burst out laughing the ruse is going so well!!!


----------



## SteadyMercury




----------



## skookerasbil

Heres the photo........warning.....graphic......

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e305/baldaltima/516d8e417f320_image_.jpg


----------



## skookerasbil

A majority of the population wont allow the possibility of even trying to break trough the matrix.....its essentially self-preservation but it is actually people desperately trying to reposition the chairs on their own personal Titanic!! Its always been that way.......Plato wrote about it centuries ago.......

Allegory of the Cave - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SFC Ollie

And hundreds of thousands of healthcare professionals are keeping quiet about this so called hoax?

I think not.........


----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> And hundreds of thousands of healthcare professionals are keeping quiet about this so called hoax?
> 
> I think not.........




yeah Ollie....but your opinion doesn't count.....you are paid to debunk this stuff and fall all over yourself trying to do it too!!!

Would love to know who writes your check though........

Oh....and the fake uniform only fools the hopelessly duped.


----------



## SteadyMercury

The paranoid paranoid schizophrenic won't allow the possibility of self-diagnosis, they will continue to entertain their psychotic delusions while assuming the majority are either purposely blind to it or not gifted enough to recognize it.

A good example would be Jared Lee Loughner. He exhibited all the outward symptoms of a paranoid schizophrenia including a strong belief in vast government conspiracies and an irrational sense of persecution.


----------



## Jarlaxle

You might actually be the STUPIDEST PERSON ALIVE TODAY, skookerabsil.  I work with someone whose sister lost a leg...kindly fuck yourself with a railroad spike.


----------



## skookerasbil

Jarlaxle said:


> You might actually be the STUPIDEST PERSON ALIVE TODAY, dude.  I work with someone whose sister lost a leg...kindly fuck yourself with a railroad spike.




Oh GAWD!!!

How do these people navigate life getting hysterical over anything they come across? HOLY MOTHER OF GOD.......how many fucking ostriches hang in this forum anyway????




s0n.....buckle up your chinstrap!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil

The double amputee guy in Boston was a fucking actor.......deal with it.


Blood exposed to oxygen doesn't look like Hawaiian Punch you fucking morons.


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And hundreds of thousands of healthcare professionals are keeping quiet about this so called hoax?
> 
> I think not.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Ollie....but your opinion doesn't count.....you are paid to debunk this stuff and fall all over yourself trying to do it too!!!
> 
> Would love to know who writes your check though........
> 
> Oh....and the fake uniform only fools the hopelessly duped.
Click to expand...


I'd like to know who writes that check too. Then i would know who to complain about for not receiving it...

And you get a neg for attacking my service....Fake uniform? Really?


----------



## SteadyMercury

skookerasbil said:


> you are paid to debunk this stuff and fall all over yourself trying to do it too!!!
> 
> Would love to know who writes your check though........


Seeing enemy agents engaged in an irrational agenda to persecute, check.

Here is some more info:
Paranoid schizophrenia - MayoClinic.com


----------



## skookerasbil

for the reading pleasure of all non-ostrich types........




The great open sky of imagination: for those who understand « Jon Rappoport's Blog


The individual vs. the illusion of consensus reality « Jon Rappoport's Blog


Washington's Blog


Cutting Through the Matrix with Alan Watt - Clearing the rubbish from the road to reality


cryptogon.com


http://behindtheblack.com/



http://canadafreepress.com/


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And hundreds of thousands of healthcare professionals are keeping quiet about this so called hoax?
> 
> I think not.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Ollie....but your opinion doesn't count.....you are paid to debunk this stuff and fall all over yourself trying to do it too!!!
> 
> Would love to know who writes your check though........
> 
> Oh....and the fake uniform only fools the hopelessly duped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to know who writes that check too. Then i would know who to complain about for not receiving it...
> 
> And you get a neg for attacking my service....Fake uniform? Really?
Click to expand...




sorry s0n but nobody on this whole board is anywhere in your league when it comes to trying to refute anything that wanders from the established norm. Doesn't pass the smell test.......in fact, you are so all over peoples shit, one wonders if you get texts from somebody to get up in the middle of the fucking night to post up some rebuttals. Eots cant get out of bed in the morning and youre are already all over his shit.

Like I said......doesn't pass the smell test.


You never post in this forum......unless it is to refute a conspiracy theory s0n.


So please........I was born on a Monday but not this past Monday.


Youre a government payed hack.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Really? I don't post in politics/ current events forum? You sure about that are you?

You are a damned fool is what you are...

And i told you before, I am damned certain not your son.....

Now get out of the basement on occasion and visit the real world....


----------



## AceRothstein

I thought skooker would have stopped using the term s0n after he was owned in the elections forum last year but he has no shame.


----------



## daws101

skookerasbil said:


> My wife couldn't care less about politics or whats going on in the world, but as an ER nurse in a major local hospital ( 18 years), I showed her the photos of the blood ( seen above ) and she damn near split her sides laughing!! She even said, "gee.....that's quite an amount of hypertrophy to occur in 5 mintues!!" ( see the amputee's leg just below the knee = a previous amputation........assholes)


did it ever occur to you that your wife was humoring you?


----------



## Jarlaxle

skookerasbil said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might actually be the STUPIDEST PERSON ALIVE TODAY, dude.  I work with someone whose sister lost a leg...kindly fuck yourself with a railroad spike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh GAWD!!!
> 
> How do these people navigate life getting hysterical over anything they come across? HOLY MOTHER OF GOD.......how many fucking ostriches hang in this forum anyway????
> 
> s0n.....buckle up your chinstrap!!!!!
Click to expand...


If I was your son, bitch, I would never admit it.

Are you on DRUGS, boy?


----------



## daws101

Jarlaxle said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might actually be the STUPIDEST PERSON ALIVE TODAY, dude.  I work with someone whose sister lost a leg...kindly fuck yourself with a railroad spike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh GAWD!!!
> 
> How do these people navigate life getting hysterical over anything they come across? HOLY MOTHER OF GOD.......how many fucking ostriches hang in this forum anyway????
> 
> s0n.....buckle up your chinstrap!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was your son, bitch, I would never admit it.
> 
> Are you on DRUGS, boy?
Click to expand...

don't you wish it was that simple...


----------



## Jarlaxle

Last I checked, the procedure he needs IS simple: a lobotomy!


----------



## FireFly

skookerasbil said:


> This is the most laughable of all.......Ive actually seen people turn away not being able to view the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big boys are getting a good idea just how far they can push the fraud envelope on the sheep......and they get better at it every day. Expect a new false flag in the near future so as to make all the NSA monitoring stuff to go away.


*It is real blood Son!*


----------



## skookerasbil

FireFly said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most laughable of all.......Ive actually seen people turn away not being able to view the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big boys are getting a good idea just how far they can push the fraud envelope on the sheep......and they get better at it every day. Expect a new false flag in the near future so as to make all the NSA monitoring stuff to go away.
> 
> 
> 
> *It is real blood Son!*
Click to expand...



to any dope on the streets who has never seen volumes of blood exposed to O2 it is!!!


Stupid morons......I'll believe that is the guys left leg if somebody can assure me that this guy was in a 2 foot by 2 foot cage every day of his life since birth or has been riding around in a wheelchair his whole life!! That is EXACTLY what a leg looks like years AFTER it has already been amputated. Dang.....if he was rolling around holding his nut sack in his hand, the stupid fucks on here would be saying, "Oh my God, look, the blast took his balls too!!! Look in his hand!!"


----------



## MisterBeale

skookerasbil said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most laughable of all.......Ive actually seen people turn away not being able to view the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big boys are getting a good idea just how far they can push the fraud envelope on the sheep......and they get better at it every day. Expect a new false flag in the near future so as to make all the NSA monitoring stuff to go away.
> 
> 
> 
> *It is real blood Son!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> to any dope on the streets who has never seen volumes of blood exposed to O2 it is!!!
> 
> 
> Stupid morons......I'll believe that is the guys left leg if somebody can assure me that this guy was in a 2 foot by 2 foot cage every day of his life since birth or has been riding around in a wheelchair his whole life!! That is EXACTLY what a leg looks like years AFTER it has already been amputated. Dang.....if he was rolling around holding his nut sack in his hand, the stupid fucks on here would be saying, "Oh my God, look, the blast took his balls too!!! Look in his hand!!"
Click to expand...


Yeah, we already went over how silly this argument is.  I ended that thread, killed it.  Totally nailed it.  Ended that debate and made the stupid sleeping trolls here shut up.  But, as often happens with lots of my erudite posts, those threads. . . mysteriously. . . disappear.  lol  So, let's back up and gets some perspective, shall we?  Sure, that is what fresh blood, in donated bags looks like.  But how about blood on the streets?  What about REAL pain?  And REAL victims of a REAL terrorist bombing?  How about we get a comparison?  Not these silly paid government crisis actors?  Can you conditioned Americans, so sleepy and doped handle reality?  Or are you going to accept the lies they shove down our throats?  Is it just too terrible, too awful to contemplate what it means that those FBI double agents they pegged as patsies weren't really guilty?  I don't know.  What does it mean when our intelligence agencies are pulling this shit to advance the policy agenda of the STATE? 

Let's compare, shall we?  

*FICTION​*

​
*REALITY​*


THAT'S REAL pain, THAT'S REAL terror.  THAT'S REAL tragedy.  OK?  See the color of real oxidized blood exposed to the air in the real world?  See how these people have REAL emotions and REAL pain?  WTF?!  Have you people been watching too many television shows and movies that you can't tell the difference?  Has fiction BECOME your reality?  Can we please stop this silly bullshit bickering that is distracting us from who is doing real evil to the people?  We have enough problems than to be arguing amongst ourselves.  

This is a monumental problem.  The security services are clearly out of control.  The media elites, the financial elites, the intelligence elites, all of them, they are no longer in the hands of the people.  Does anyone seriously believe their vote counts anymore if nobody did vote for either of the two major parties?  Really?  There is every indication that the initial primaries in the last presidential election were won by someone other than who the media told us who won.  And once momentum was built, they told us that he could never win, when in fact, the whole time, he was the only one that could only ever defeat the global world order and this type of corruption. 

And, if everyone didn't vote for who they gave us to vote for, how would we still know they didn't?  Like Stalin once said, it isn't who votes, it's who counts the votes.  And as we can now see, that's true, now more than ever.


----------



## skookerasbil

MisterBeale said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It is real blood Son!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to any dope on the streets who has never seen volumes of blood exposed to O2 it is!!!
> 
> 
> Stupid morons......I'll believe that is the guys left leg if somebody can assure me that this guy was in a 2 foot by 2 foot cage every day of his life since birth or has been riding around in a wheelchair his whole life!! That is EXACTLY what a leg looks like years AFTER it has already been amputated. Dang.....if he was rolling around holding his nut sack in his hand, the stupid fucks on here would be saying, "Oh my God, look, the blast took his balls too!!! Look in his hand!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we already went over how silly this argument is.  I ended that thread, killed it.  Totally nailed it.  Ended that debate and made the stupid sleeping trolls here shut up.  But, as often happens with lots of my erudite posts, those threads. . . mysteriously. . . disappear.  lol  So, let's back up and gets some perspective, shall we?  Sure, that is what fresh blood, in donated bags looks like.  But how about blood on the streets?  What about REAL pain?  And REAL victims of a REAL terrorist bombing?  How about we get a comparison?  Not these silly paid government crisis actors?  Can you conditioned Americans, so sleepy and doped handle reality?  Or are you going to accept the lies they shove down our throats?  Is it just too terrible, too awful to contemplate what it means that those FBI double agents they pegged as patsies weren't really guilty?  I don't know.  What does it mean when our intelligence agencies are pulling this shit to advance the policy agenda of the STATE?
> 
> Let's compare, shall we?
> 
> *FICTION​*
> 
> ​
> *REALITY​*
> 
> 
> THAT'S REAL pain, THAT'S REAL terror.  THAT'S REAL tragedy.  OK?  See the color of real oxidized blood exposed to the air in the real world?  See how these people have REAL emotions and REAL pain?  WTF?!  Have you people been watching too many television shows and movies that you can't tell the difference?  Has fiction BECOME your reality?  Can we please stop this silly bullshit bickering that is distracting us from who is doing real evil to the people?  We have enough problems than to be arguing amongst ourselves.
> 
> This is a monumental problem.  The security services are clearly out of control.  The media elites, the financial elites, the intelligence elites, all of them, they are no longer in the hands of the people.  Does anyone seriously believe their vote counts anymore if nobody did vote for either of the two major parties?  Really?  There is every indication that the initial primaries in the last presidential election were won by someone other than who the media told us who won.  And once momentum was built, they told us that he could never win, when in fact, the whole time, he was the only one that could only ever defeat the global world order and this type of corruption.
> 
> And, if everyone didn't vote for who they gave us to vote for, how would we still know they didn't?  Like Stalin once said, it isn't who votes, it's who counts the votes.  And as we can now see, that's true, now more than ever.
Click to expand...




Indeed.....and the purveyors of fiction are laughing their balls off at how easy their task has become. Reality is engineered to those who bother looking closely enough......but it is and has always been a small % of the population. It is human nature to prefer to embrace the established narrative. Exceedingly difficult to break from.......

The individual vs. the illusion of consensus reality « Jon Rappoport's Blog


And make no mistake......the envelope on the level of absurd is pushed all the time, the Boston "terror attack" being an excellent example. That a vast majority can look at a photo of a guy, who just had his legs blown off less than 10 minutes earlier and looks fully prepared to go bar hopping in an hour.......and digest if fully as real, is testament to how truly deep into the matrix the majority is.


----------



## skookerasbil

on the "fables" and the public buying them hook, line and stinker......

Designing the mind: a fable « Jon Rappoport's Blog


----------



## Mertex

skookerasbil said:


> on the "fables" and the public buying them hook, line and stinker......
> 
> Designing the mind: a fable « Jon Rappoport's Blog




A blog?  Bwahahahahahaha!  Even Al Qaeda knows it was real and wishes they had been responsible for it!  You're the one that has swallowed the lie, hook, line and sinker.  Don't choke on it.

Al Qaeda Mag Praises 'Great' Tsarnaev Brothers for Boston Marathon Bombing - ABC News


----------



## MisterBeale

Mertex said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> on the "fables" and the public buying them hook, line and stinker......
> 
> Designing the mind: a fable « Jon Rappoport's Blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blog?  Bwahahahahahaha!  Even Al Qaeda knows it was real and wishes they had been responsible for it!  You're the one that has swallowed the lie, hook, line and sinker.  Don't choke on it.
> 
> Al Qaeda Mag Praises 'Great' Tsarnaev Brothers for Boston Marathon Bombing - ABC News
Click to expand...


Interesting tidbit from your link. . . 


> Inspire magazine has historically been produced by al Qaeda's affiliate in Yemen, al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP). It's original editor, American Samir Khan, was killed in the same September 2011 drone strike that killed American al Qaeda cleric Anwar al-Awlaki.



Generally the best investigatige reporting comes from indepent NON-CORPORATE NON-ESTABLISISMENT journalists. 

How reliable do you think the reporting was from "embedded" journalists during the Iraq war?  Yeah, no bias there.  Figure it out.

The US uses a drone to kill Anwar al-Awlaki in Yemen, yet they let him leave the country to continue his activities to recruit domestic terrorists in America, from relative safety (or so he thought) over there?  Wouldn't it have been a lot simpler to just arrest him in America before he left here to set up an on-line media and recruitment network and save the trouble and the death of his innocent son?  Naww... then Magazines like Inspire wouldn't have been established.  The security state needs and external foe to fight, don't they?

al CIAda&#8217;s Newest Rehash of Old Psyops &#8211; &#8220;Inspire&#8221; Magazine Publishes &#8220;Lone Gunman&#8221; Type How-To Booklet
http://willyloman.wordpress.com/2013/03/03/al-ciadas-newest-rehash-of-old-psyops-inspire-magazine-publishes-lone-gunman-type-how-to-booklet/


> UPDATE: Check out the video I added at the end of the article which exposes more fake scary homegrown &#8220;alQaeda&#8221; terrorists Adam Gadahn & Yousef al-Khattab a.k.a. Adam Pearlman & Joseph Cohen.
> 
> &#8212;
> 
> The REAL publishers and creators of &#8220;Inspire&#8221; Magazine need to be exposed and arrested.
> 
> NBC &#8220;news&#8221; is running with a new publication from the old &#8220;Inspire&#8221; magazine where they supposedly give Western audiences the tools needed to run &#8220;Lone Gunman&#8221; type attacks on civilian targets in a booklet of old ridiculous ideas pasted together in a hip, glossy, Facebook English manner.  The booklet is called, laughably enough, the &#8220;Lone Mujahid Pocketbook&#8221; (careful clicking on that Scribd link. It will most assuredly be monitored)
> 
> &#8220;A new al-Qaida &#8220;guidebook&#8221; for extremists aims to incite homegrown &#8220;lone wolves&#8221; (lone gunman) into carrying out small-scale terrorist attacks inside the United States and other Western countries, using materials as easily obtainable as motor or cooking oil, sugar and matches to trigger massive traffic accidents, devastating fires and deadly explosions.&#8221; NBC &#8220;News&#8221;
> 
> That title itself should tell you that it was created by the CIA or some intelligence contractor. Clearly they are looking to create the &#8220;Lone Gunman&#8221; campaign here in the states in order to justify having their precious drones launching hellfire rockets in Montana or somewhere (Tampa? uh oh)
> 
> The al CIAda operation that published this psyop is the already exposed Inspire magazine, started and run by the CIA/FBI operative Samir Khan in Yemen after his honeypot operation in North Carolina was exposed by a local investigative blogger who tipped off the New York Times and the FBI and so he had to relocate.
> 
> &#8220;Just to clarify, I was specifically asked by more than one FBI agent, and on more than one occasion, not to publicly identify Inshallahshaheed as Samir Khan.&#8221; Jawa Report
> 
> Amazingly, this well known &#8220;al Qaeda&#8221; operative and recruiter was able to board international flights while he admits he was being monitored and tracked by the FBI. hmmm&#8230;. I wonder how that works.



Isn't it possible the current editors of _Inspire_ are as gullible as the average American?  Many independent journalists and researchers already know that Al Qaeda operatives are often times in bed with the FBI, CIA and the Mossad.  So what's your beef?  They all want one thing, power over the freedom of people's lives and their minds.


----------



## SFC Ollie

MisterBeale said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> on the "fables" and the public buying them hook, line and stinker......
> 
> Designing the mind: a fable « Jon Rappoport's Blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blog?  Bwahahahahahaha!  Even Al Qaeda knows it was real and wishes they had been responsible for it!  You're the one that has swallowed the lie, hook, line and sinker.  Don't choke on it.
> 
> Al Qaeda Mag Praises 'Great' Tsarnaev Brothers for Boston Marathon Bombing - ABC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting tidbit from your link. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Inspire magazine has historically been produced by al Qaeda's affiliate in Yemen, al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP). It's original editor, American Samir Khan, was killed in the same September 2011 drone strike that killed American al Qaeda cleric Anwar al-Awlaki.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generally the best investigatige reporting comes from indepent NON-CORPORATE NON-ESTABLISISMENT journalists.
> 
> How reliable do you think the reporting was from "embedded" journalists during the Iraq war?  Yeah, no bias there.  Figure it out.
> 
> The US uses a drone to kill Anwar al-Awlaki in Yemen, yet they let him leave the country to continue his activities to recruit domestic terrorists in America, from relative safety (or so he thought) over there?  Wouldn't it have been a lot simpler to just arrest him in America before he left here to set up an on-line media and recruitment network and save the trouble and the death of his innocent son?  Naww... then Magazines like Inspire wouldn't have been established.  The security state needs and external foe to fight, don't they?
> 
> al CIAdas Newest Rehash of Old Psyops  Inspire Magazine Publishes Lone Gunman Type How-To Booklet
> http://willyloman.wordpress.com/2013/03/03/al-ciadas-newest-rehash-of-old-psyops-inspire-magazine-publishes-lone-gunman-type-how-to-booklet/
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Check out the video I added at the end of the article which exposes more fake scary homegrown alQaeda terrorists Adam Gadahn & Yousef al-Khattab a.k.a. Adam Pearlman & Joseph Cohen.
> 
> 
> 
> The REAL publishers and creators of Inspire Magazine need to be exposed and arrested.
> 
> NBC news is running with a new publication from the old Inspire magazine where they supposedly give Western audiences the tools needed to run Lone Gunman type attacks on civilian targets in a booklet of old ridiculous ideas pasted together in a hip, glossy, Facebook English manner.  The booklet is called, laughably enough, the Lone Mujahid Pocketbook (careful clicking on that Scribd link. It will most assuredly be monitored)
> 
> A new al-Qaida guidebook for extremists aims to incite homegrown lone wolves (lone gunman) into carrying out small-scale terrorist attacks inside the United States and other Western countries, using materials as easily obtainable as motor or cooking oil, sugar and matches to trigger massive traffic accidents, devastating fires and deadly explosions. NBC News
> 
> That title itself should tell you that it was created by the CIA or some intelligence contractor. Clearly they are looking to create the Lone Gunman campaign here in the states in order to justify having their precious drones launching hellfire rockets in Montana or somewhere (Tampa? uh oh)
> 
> The al CIAda operation that published this psyop is the already exposed Inspire magazine, started and run by the CIA/FBI operative Samir Khan in Yemen after his honeypot operation in North Carolina was exposed by a local investigative blogger who tipped off the New York Times and the FBI and so he had to relocate.
> 
> Just to clarify, I was specifically asked by more than one FBI agent, and on more than one occasion, not to publicly identify Inshallahshaheed as Samir Khan. Jawa Report
> 
> Amazingly, this well known al Qaeda operative and recruiter was able to board international flights while he admits he was being monitored and tracked by the FBI. hmmm. I wonder how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it possible the current editors of _Inspire_ are as gullible as the average American?  Many independent journalists and researchers already know that Al Qaeda operatives are often times in bed with the FBI, CIA and the Mossad.  So what's your beef?  They all want one thing, power over the freedom of people's lives and their minds.
Click to expand...


Got any proof? Didn't think so...

And drone strikes within the USA? Why? if we know where they are why  not just take them out with a single bullet? or arrest them....

Simply no motive........And lots of imagination.......


----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> A blog?  Bwahahahahahaha!  Even Al Qaeda knows it was real and wishes they had been responsible for it!  You're the one that has swallowed the lie, hook, line and sinker.  Don't choke on it.
> 
> Al Qaeda Mag Praises 'Great' Tsarnaev Brothers for Boston Marathon Bombing - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting tidbit from your link. . .
> 
> 
> Generally the best investigatige reporting comes from indepent NON-CORPORATE NON-ESTABLISISMENT journalists.
> 
> How reliable do you think the reporting was from "embedded" journalists during the Iraq war?  Yeah, no bias there.  Figure it out.
> 
> The US uses a drone to kill Anwar al-Awlaki in Yemen, yet they let him leave the country to continue his activities to recruit domestic terrorists in America, from relative safety (or so he thought) over there?  Wouldn't it have been a lot simpler to just arrest him in America before he left here to set up an on-line media and recruitment network and save the trouble and the death of his innocent son?  Naww... then Magazines like Inspire wouldn't have been established.  The security state needs and external foe to fight, don't they?
> 
> al CIAdas Newest Rehash of Old Psyops  Inspire Magazine Publishes Lone Gunman Type How-To Booklet
> http://willyloman.wordpress.com/2013/03/03/al-ciadas-newest-rehash-of-old-psyops-inspire-magazine-publishes-lone-gunman-type-how-to-booklet/
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Check out the video I added at the end of the article which exposes more fake scary homegrown alQaeda terrorists Adam Gadahn & Yousef al-Khattab a.k.a. Adam Pearlman & Joseph Cohen.
> 
> 
> 
> The REAL publishers and creators of Inspire Magazine need to be exposed and arrested.
> 
> NBC news is running with a new publication from the old Inspire magazine where they supposedly give Western audiences the tools needed to run Lone Gunman type attacks on civilian targets in a booklet of old ridiculous ideas pasted together in a hip, glossy, Facebook English manner.  The booklet is called, laughably enough, the Lone Mujahid Pocketbook (careful clicking on that Scribd link. It will most assuredly be monitored)
> 
> A new al-Qaida guidebook for extremists aims to incite homegrown lone wolves (lone gunman) into carrying out small-scale terrorist attacks inside the United States and other Western countries, using materials as easily obtainable as motor or cooking oil, sugar and matches to trigger massive traffic accidents, devastating fires and deadly explosions. NBC News
> 
> That title itself should tell you that it was created by the CIA or some intelligence contractor. Clearly they are looking to create the Lone Gunman campaign here in the states in order to justify having their precious drones launching hellfire rockets in Montana or somewhere (Tampa? uh oh)
> 
> The al CIAda operation that published this psyop is the already exposed Inspire magazine, started and run by the CIA/FBI operative Samir Khan in Yemen after his honeypot operation in North Carolina was exposed by a local investigative blogger who tipped off the New York Times and the FBI and so he had to relocate.
> 
> Just to clarify, I was specifically asked by more than one FBI agent, and on more than one occasion, not to publicly identify Inshallahshaheed as Samir Khan. Jawa Report
> 
> Amazingly, this well known al Qaeda operative and recruiter was able to board international flights while he admits he was being monitored and tracked by the FBI. hmmm. I wonder how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it possible the current editors of _Inspire_ are as gullible as the average American?  Many independent journalists and researchers already know that Al Qaeda operatives are often times in bed with the FBI, CIA and the Mossad.  So what's your beef?  They all want one thing, power over the freedom of people's lives and their minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got any proof? Didn't think so...
> 
> And drone strikes within the USA? Why? if we know where they are why  not just take them out with a single bullet? or arrest them....
> 
> Simply no motive........And lots of imagination.......
Click to expand...



Oh GAWD!!!

Isnt it curious that any time all over this message board, if there is one blip against the government, this Ollie guy shows up to shoot it down......invariably. Ollie s0n......this might be exceedingly difficult for you to fathom, but sometimes in this world, our government is lying to us. You are obsessed with perpetuating this fantasy that they are straight shooters *100% of the time*.......there are state of the art ways of getting past that my friend  I mean......c'mon s0n.....you're quoting Clarence Darrow in your sig......dude, let me tell you, I'm horrified that our traditions are going into the shitter left and right, every day......I don't even recognize my country anymore. So instead of sticking my head in the sand and pretending everything is just fine, Ive spent the last year trying to get my reality past the matrix. Nobody represents you and I anymore Ollie........nobody!!!


What Ollie and frankly, most of the public doesn't at all understand is the conventional art of creating the unbelievable!!! These people take advantage exactly into somebody like Ollie's normal thinking patterns!! Most people are consensus reality whores and will never realize it.......and that is what the reality engineers are fully aware of!!!


Psy-ops are very real and happening everyday, the most recent yesterday from our very own State Dept.


For people with a little more curiosity........these links are highly instructive.......but most people will not even read the below links because embracing the illusion is far more comfortable.




The individual vs. the illusion of consensus reality « Jon Rappoport's Blog 

The great open sky of imagination: for those who understand « Jon Rappoport's Blog



Jon Rappoport's Blog


----------



## KissMy

skookerasbil said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most laughable of all.......Ive actually seen people turn away not being able to view the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big boys are getting a good idea just how far they can push the fraud envelope on the sheep......and they get better at it every day. Expect a new false flag in the near future so as to make all the NSA monitoring stuff to go away.
> 
> 
> 
> *It is real blood Son!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to any dope on the streets who has never seen volumes of blood exposed to O2 it is!!!
> 
> 
> Stupid morons......I'll believe that is the guys left leg if somebody can assure me that this guy was in a 2 foot by 2 foot cage every day of his life since birth or has been riding around in a wheelchair his whole life!! That is EXACTLY what a leg looks like years AFTER it has already been amputated. Dang.....if he was rolling around holding his nut sack in his hand, the stupid fucks on here would be saying, "Oh my God, look, the blast took his balls too!!! Look in his hand!!"
Click to expand...


It takes a few minutes for blood to turn brown & that is dependent on sun & temp. That picture was taken seconds after the explosion in cold Boston. Camera colors are not all registered alike. Same with computer screens & TV that create vivid colors. I have 2 TVs sitting side by side & can't adjust them to show picture color, hue & contrast the same. I have seen tons of spilled blood in person in my day. I can't tell it is fake via camera over the Internet.


----------



## Mertex

MisterBeale said:


> Isn't it possible the current editors of _Inspire_ are as gullible as the average American?  Many independent journalists and researchers already know that Al Qaeda operatives are often times in bed with the FBI, CIA and the Mossad.  So what's your beef?  They all want one thing, power over the freedom of people's lives and their minds.



Isn't it possible that those who want to believe a lie will continue to find excuses when presented with information that debunks their theories?

Yes, sure, AlQaeda is in bed with the FBI, the CIA, and they are just one step away from obliterating us!  Is the sky in your world blue?


----------



## SFC Ollie

I guess Skooter doesn't know much about me.....

Yes our government lies to us all the time. Anyone who doesn't know this is a fool...

You still have nothing to prove that the Boston bombings were anything but what they were...

Nor do you have any motive for the government to want or need drone strikes within the USA....

Obviously you don't do a lot of independent thinking........But grab hold of what ever antigovernment rant is going on at the time...

Do I hate our Government the way you do? No, Do I worship our government the way you claim I do? No. But I do support common sense and the Constitution, which I do believe has been torn but not destroyed...At least not yet...........


----------



## R.C. Christian

That's nice sarge but I'm afraid it's just about ready to be torn in half.


----------



## SFC Ollie

R.C. Christian said:


> That's nice sarge but I'm afraid it's just about ready to be torn in half.



I have lots of tape........


----------



## R.C. Christian

SFC Ollie said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice sarge but I'm afraid it's just about ready to be torn in half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots of tape........
Click to expand...


Well, we're going to need it.


----------



## MisterBeale

Mertex said:


> Yes, sure, AlQaeda is in bed with the FBI, the CIA, and they are just one step away from obliterating us!  Is the sky in your world blue?



That's right.  The CIA is one step away from obliterating us.

Barack Obama, Former CIA Agent


> According to Dr. Manning, Obama (born in 1961) enrolled at the very pricey Occidental College in Los Angeles, California in 1979 where the CIA recruited him in 1980. Since its inception, the CIA regularly recruits college students. He was, by his own admission, a &#8220;C&#8221; student, a dope smoker and a member of the Marxist Club at Occidental, a co-educational liberal arts college. In 1981, Obama allegedly transferred from Occidental to Columbia University to major in Political Science with a specialization in international relations. It is atypical for a student to begin their education in one four-year school and then transfer to another school. Columbia University requires that incoming students pass certain academic requirements which Obama obviously lacked. However, Columbia had a foreign student program and the CIA has major connections and influence with Columbia and some of the nation&#8217;s other educational facilities. Interestingly, Zbigniew Brzezinski, known to have ties to the CIA as early as 1959, was on the Columbia University faculty (1960-1989) and was in charge of the Institute on Communist Affairs. He was also Obama's mentor. Brzezinski was President Carter's National Security Advisor (1977-1981) and recently admitted that his objective was to entice the Soviet Union to invade Afghanistan in December 1979.
> 
> The CIA needed Muslims or others who could easily blend into the Muslim environment in the Middle East. The CIA persuaded Columbia University to extend their foreign student program to Obama, now a Columbia student, so that he might travel to Pakistan and enroll in the universities around Karachi in addition to the Patrice Lumumba School in Moscow. [1] The school, one of Russia&#8217;s most prestigious universities was founded on February 5, 1960 as The Peoples&#8217; Friendship University of Russia (PFUR). It was renamed the Patrice Lumumba School on February 22, 1961. On February 5, 1992 the university re-adopted its former name. According to their web site, &#8220;The main aim was to give young people from Asia, Africa and Latin America, especially from poor families, an opportunity to get University education and to become highly qualified specialists. The students were admitted through non-governmental organizations, governmental establishments, and the USSR embassies and consulates.&#8221; [2]
> 
> Obama, perhaps as an undercover agent, may have been the lead agent in the arms and money supply for the CIA-trained Taliban Army against the Soviet Army war machine. His actions were integral to the Taliban&#8217;s success in their opposition to the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan. Officials have publicly acknowledged that Obama went to Pakistan in 1981. There is no way of knowing how often Obama traveled between Pakistan and Russia. According to Dr. Manning, Obama was an interpreter for the CIA during the war in Afghanistan. When Obama completed his CIA operations in the mid-1980s he returned to the United States. Apparently, the State Department then maneuvered his entrance into Harvard Law School. The CIA has always functioned as the president&#8217;s personal agency for black operations throughout the world. It also has connections to federal and state politicians. It managed to arrange Obama&#8217;s entrance to yet another elite school in 1988.





> Obama&#8217;s background would have been relatively insignificant if the bankers had not selected him as a presidential candidate. However, with funding from George Soros and other international bankers who wish to establish global governance, he ran for office. Obviously there would be records that revealed some very personal details of his life. Passport records are particularly revealing. The CIA recruited John O. Brennan, who speaks fluent Arabic, after his college graduation. Brennan became deputy executive director of the CIA in March 2001. In about 2005, about the time that the bankers were interviewing Obama as presidential material, Brennan left government service and became the Chairman of the Intelligence and National Security Alliance (INSA) and the CEO of The Analysis Corporation (TAC) now known as Sotera Defense Solutions, quite conceivably a CIA front. At the same time, Brennan began working with the Obama 2008 presidential campaign as Obama&#8217;s top intelligence adviser.
> 
> In March 2008, officials cited The Analysis Corporation for penetrating the files of presidential candidates Obama, Hillary Rodham Clinton, and John McCain in the State Department&#8217;s passport office. Investigators maintain that the target of this illegal activity was Obama&#8217;s passport file for the sole purpose of cleansing the records of information that would jeopardize his candidacy. The breach of the passport records of the other candidates was to create confusion. Passport files include an applicant&#8217;s name, gender, social security number, date and place of birth, and passport number. Additional information may include birth certificates, naturalization certificates, or oaths of allegiance for American-born persons who adopted the citizenship of a foreign country as minors. The Senate Foreign Relations Committee oversees the State Department. Joseph Biden, now Obama&#8217;s Vice President, was the Chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee at the time of the breach. [9]
> 
> A State Department employee, Lt. Quarle Harris, Jr., per his supervisors, had access to those records and scrubbed the passport records to erase any mention of Obama&#8217;s CIA activities and his personal information. Thereafter, Harris decided to cooperate with the FBI about the unusual break-in. Soon thereafter, someone killed Harris. [10] People discovered his body in his parked car. Someone had shot him in the head, execution style. [11] Obama used the Indonesian passport, originally issued in the name of Barry Soetoro, to travel to Pakistan to assist the Afghan Mujahedeen during the American military buildup.[12]
> 
> After his election, in late 2008, Obama attempted unsuccessfully to appoint John O. Brennan as the Director of the CIA, perhaps as a reward for his service? Brennan, who supported torture and the transfer of terrorist suspects (extraordinary rendition) to Diego Garcia or other areas where interrogators could torture them, withdrew his nomination. Then, Obama appointed him as his counterterrorism advisor, a position that did not require Senate confirmation. In April 2012, Brennan admitted that the CIA engaged in drone attacks in Pakistan, Yemen, Somalia, Libya, Afghanistan, and elsewhere. He maintained that these activities should be legal and that they were moral and effective. [13] [14] Brennan also helped to reorganize the process under which officials, via the Disposition Matrix database, added people outside of war zones to the list of drone targets. This reorganization helped to Obama&#8217;s power over the life and death of American citizens.
> 
> Obama again nominated John O. Brennan as the Director of the CIA. The Senate scheduled a vote on Brennan&#8217;s nomination for March 6, 2013. Despite Senator Rand Paul&#8217;s 13-hour filibuster defining the Obama administration&#8217;s immoral use of drones, the Senate confirmed Brennan for the office. Paul said, &#8220;No one politician should be allowed to judge the guilt, to charge an individual, to judge the guilt of an individual and to execute an individual. It goes against everything that we fundamentally believe in our country.&#8221; [15] Official swore Brennan into the office of CIA Director on March 8, 2013.
> 
> The CIA is not an intelligence-gathering agency. The Truman Administration authorized &#8220;psychological warfare&#8221; by the newly established National Security Council in NSC 4-A of December 1947 which allowed covert operations during peacetime. This document made the CIA Director responsible for psychological warfare and placed it under the exclusive direction of the Executive Branch. The CIA has un-vouchered funds which allow the agency to operate without exposure or Congressional oversight. [16]



See link for more education and detail, along with additional links to sources.

See here as well. . . 

The Chosen One
http://www.claremont.org/publications/crb/id.1852/article_detail.asp


> Self-styled investigative journalist Wayne Madsen reports that Madelyn Dunham, the mother of Barack's mother, Ann Dunham, who became vice president of the Bank of Hawaii soon after her arrival there, was in charge of escrow accounts. Madsen's credibility is certainly checkered. But if he is correct about which department she headed, Madelyn Dunham must have supervised the accounts that the U.S. government used to funnel money to its "gray" and "black" activities throughout Asia. Among the conduits of the CIA money through these accounts to secret CIA proprietaries was a company&#8212;Bishop, Baldwin, Rewald, Dillingham & Wong&#8212;some of whose officers were serving CIA officers. This is a company whose 1983 IRS audit the CIA stopped. Vice President Madelyn Dunham, in charge of these very matters and hence necessarily "witting" (as they say at Langley), would have had to be more than a small cog in the machine. People do not rise to such stations from one day to the next.
> 
> Again, if Madsen is correct, two photos belie the portrait of her husband Stanley Dunham, Barack's grandfather, whom young Barry called father, as an insignificant furniture salesman. One, in the early 1950s, shows Stanley with his daughter, Ann, wearing the insignia of Beirut's elite French language school, Notre Dame de Jamhour. Was the family ever in Lebanon? How did Dad get the sweater? U.S. government influence operations are a likelier explanation than the furniture business for any Lebanese connection in the 1950s. Another photo, published in a Honolulu newspaper in 1959, shows Stanley Dunham escorted by uniformed U.S. Navy officers, greeting Barack Obama, Sr., as he arrived in Hawaii from Kenya. Because Obama was among 80 other Kenyans whom CIA had chosen for sojourns in the U.S. to influence them, it is logical that he and others like him would have been placed around the country in the hands of trusted handlers. The greeting photo suggests that Dunham may well have been one of these, and hence that the Kenyan did not meet Dunham's daughter, Ann, in a classroom. This would fit the chronology: Classes started on September 26. Ann was pregnant by early November. Obama was housed at the University of Hawaii's East-West Center facility funded by the Asia Foundation, itself funded by CIA.


----------



## MisterBeale

SFC Ollie said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> A blog?  Bwahahahahahaha!  Even Al Qaeda knows it was real and wishes they had been responsible for it!  You're the one that has swallowed the lie, hook, line and sinker.  Don't choke on it.
> 
> Al Qaeda Mag Praises 'Great' Tsarnaev Brothers for Boston Marathon Bombing - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting tidbit from your link. . .
> 
> 
> Generally the best investigative reporting comes from independent NON-CORPORATE NON-ESTABLISHMENT journalists.
> 
> How reliable do you think the reporting was from "embedded" journalists during the Iraq war?  Yeah, no bias there.  Figure it out.
> 
> The US uses a drone to kill Anwar al-Awlaki in Yemen, yet they let him leave the country to continue his activities to recruit domestic terrorists in America, from relative safety (or so he thought) over there?  Wouldn't it have been a lot simpler to just arrest him in America before he left here to set up an on-line media and recruitment network and save the trouble and the death of his innocent son?  Naww... then Magazines like Inspire wouldn't have been established.  The security state needs and external foe to fight, don't they?
> 
> al CIAdas Newest Rehash of Old Psyops  Inspire Magazine Publishes Lone Gunman Type How-To Booklet
> http://willyloman.wordpress.com/2013/03/03/al-ciadas-newest-rehash-of-old-psyops-inspire-magazine-publishes-lone-gunman-type-how-to-booklet/
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Check out the video I added at the end of the article which exposes more fake scary homegrown alQaeda terrorists Adam Gadahn & Yousef al-Khattab a.k.a. Adam Pearlman & Joseph Cohen.
> 
> 
> 
> The REAL publishers and creators of Inspire Magazine need to be exposed and arrested.
> 
> NBC news is running with a new publication from the old Inspire magazine where they supposedly give Western audiences the tools needed to run Lone Gunman type attacks on civilian targets in a booklet of old ridiculous ideas pasted together in a hip, glossy, Facebook English manner.  The booklet is called, laughably enough, the Lone Mujahid Pocketbook (careful clicking on that Scribd link. It will most assuredly be monitored)
> 
> A new al-Qaida guidebook for extremists aims to incite homegrown lone wolves (lone gunman) into carrying out small-scale terrorist attacks inside the United States and other Western countries, using materials as easily obtainable as motor or cooking oil, sugar and matches to trigger massive traffic accidents, devastating fires and deadly explosions. NBC News
> 
> That title itself should tell you that it was created by the CIA or some intelligence contractor. Clearly they are looking to create the Lone Gunman campaign here in the states in order to justify having their precious drones launching hellfire rockets in Montana or somewhere (Tampa? uh oh)
> 
> The al CIAda operation that published this psyop is the already exposed Inspire magazine, started and run by the CIA/FBI operative Samir Khan in Yemen after his honeypot operation in North Carolina was exposed by a local investigative blogger who tipped off the New York Times and the FBI and so he had to relocate.
> 
> Just to clarify, I was specifically asked by more than one FBI agent, and on more than one occasion, not to publicly identify Inshallahshaheed as Samir Khan. Jawa Report
> 
> Amazingly, this well known al Qaeda operative and recruiter was able to board international flights while he admits he was being monitored and tracked by the FBI. hmmm. I wonder how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it possible the current editors of _Inspire_ are as gullible as the average American?  Many independent journalists and researchers already know that Al Qaeda operatives are often times in bed with the FBI, CIA and the Mossad.  So what's your beef?  They all want one thing, power over the freedom of people's lives and their minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got any proof? Didn't think so...
> 
> And drone strikes within the USA? Why? if we know where they are why  not just take them out with a single bullet? or arrest them....
> 
> Simply no motive........And lots of imagination.......
Click to expand...


Proof of what? 


As far as drone strikes in the US?  No.  Perhaps my writing wasn't clear enough.  I meant that since the FBI was watching them and tracking their every move, why not just arrest them?    I agree with you.  There is no reason to ever neglect or circumvent the Bill of Rights.  As regards to knowing these American al Qaeda sympathizers were going to Yemen to set up and run Jihadi propaganda to radicalize home grown terrorists?  Yeah, there has been plenty of "proof" of this and indication of it.  The security services knew this was going to happen, and they let them go anyway.  Once the network was set up, after that?  Then they took them out.  If they didn't want that propaganda set up, why didn't they take these guys out before they left the country?


----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> I guess Skooter doesn't know much about me.....
> 
> Yes our government lies to us all the time. Anyone who doesn't know this is a fool...
> 
> You still have nothing to prove that the Boston bombings were anything but what they were...
> 
> Nor do you have any motive for the government to want or need drone strikes within the USA....
> 
> Obviously you don't do a lot of independent thinking........But grab hold of what ever antigovernment rant is going on at the time...
> 
> Do I hate our Government the way you do? No, Do I worship our government the way you claim I do? No. But I do support common sense and the Constitution, which I do believe has been torn but not destroyed...At least not yet...........




Ollie......we are more on the same page then you think my friend.....but the way things have been going, nobody cant prove to me that things aren't rigged. There are a handful of people in congress who actually believe in the constitution, but they are marginalized and demonized by 95% of the other phonies. All I see is that for the last 40 years or more, we are marching headfirst into the government running everything in our lives. Speak to any small business owner these days.....a very sobering experience. And though many are unaware, once the government gets control of shit, its not going away......ever. But there are some.....some......who they know we will reach a tipping point. That's what they are preparing for. Boston.....everything that happened the minute after those bombs went off was a massive psy-op intended to show the non-anointed, "You fuck with us, this will be our response!!". Very effective.

I bought into the whole AlQueda threat hook, line and stinker. Its largely a ruse however......but it sure gets peoples attention doesn't it? And its all pulled off better than the choreography of a Broadway play. When the shit hits the fan, they want the hordes implicitly trusting that the government will be their savior, and dang if they haven't been lining yup the hopelessly duped and knocking them down one by one. Shit.....even Jimmy Carter said very recently, "We no longer have a functioning democracy!" and two former supreme court justices warning the public that "civic ignorance could well lead to dictatorship".


2 U.S. Supreme Court Justices ? And Numerous Other Top Government Officials ? Warn of Dictatorship | Washington's Blog


This guy Obama.......there is no question that he is the most successful president in the history of the union. Most people are just waiting around for the next election as if that is going to change the landscape!!! To that I say.....go back and check the regulatory record of George W Bush. The fix is in.......and nothing is stopping it either. Until the shit finally hits the fan. I'll be far more ready than most.


----------



## Mertex

MisterBeale said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sure, AlQaeda is in bed with the FBI, the CIA, and they are just one step away from obliterating us!  Is the sky in your world blue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.  The CIA is one step away from obliterating us.
Click to expand...


Who the heck is Deanna Spingola?  Another looney conspiracy theorist?  Anyone can make up bullshit.


----------



## daws101

Mertex said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sure, AlQaeda is in bed with the FBI, the CIA, and they are just one step away from obliterating us!  Is the sky in your world blue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.  The CIA is one step away from obliterating us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the heck is Deanna Spingola?  Another looney conspiracy theorist?  Anyone can make up bullshit.
Click to expand...

don't forget Mr.beell is the #1 consumer of bullshit in his neighbourhood...


----------



## jon_berzerk

*Two Friends of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev Indicted*

BOSTON (AP) -- Two friends of suspected Boston Marathon bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev were indicted Thursday for allegedly trying to throw away fireworks and other items police say they found in Tsarnaev's dorm room before his capture.
Authorities later found some of the items in a New Bedford landfill, the federal indictment says.
Dias Kadyrbayev and Azamat Tazhayakov, both 19, face charges of conspiracy to obstruct justice. The two, who shared an apartment in New Bedford, have been detained since they were charged in May. If convicted, they face up to 20 years in prison.
An attorney for Tazhayakov, Arkady Bukh, said his client did nothing wrong and he's tried for the last several months to convince authorities to drop the charges.
"For me, this sounds like a witch hunt," he said. "And this is the same view (my) client has."
Kadyrbayev's attorney, Robert Stahl, said his client never knowingly took evidence from Tsarnaev's dorm room.
"My young client ... was shocked and horrified to learn that someone he knew was involved in the terrible Marathon bombing," he said.
Both are scheduled for arraignment Tuesday.


Tsarnaev friends indicted in bombing investigation - Boston News, New England News, WHDH-TV 7NEWS WHDH.COM


----------



## Mertex

jon_berzerk said:


> *Two Friends of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev Indicted*
> 
> BOSTON (AP) -- Two friends of suspected Boston Marathon bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev were indicted Thursday for allegedly trying to throw away fireworks and other items police say they found in Tsarnaev's dorm room before his capture.
> Authorities later found some of the items in a New Bedford landfill, the federal indictment says.
> Dias Kadyrbayev and Azamat Tazhayakov, both 19, face charges of conspiracy to obstruct justice. The two, who shared an apartment in New Bedford, have been detained since they were charged in May. If convicted, they face up to 20 years in prison.
> An attorney for Tazhayakov, Arkady Bukh, said his client did nothing wrong and he's tried for the last several months to convince authorities to drop the charges.
> "For me, this sounds like a witch hunt," he said. "And this is the same view (my) client has."
> Kadyrbayev's attorney, Robert Stahl, said his client never knowingly took evidence from Tsarnaev's dorm room.
> "My young client ... was shocked and horrified to learn that someone he knew was involved in the terrible Marathon bombing," he said.
> Both are scheduled for arraignment Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Tsarnaev friends indicted in bombing investigation - Boston News, New England News, WHDH-TV 7NEWS WHDH.COM



Didn't knowingly take evidence?  Did he do it in his sleep?  Throw their asses in jail, they're probably just as bad as the two idiot brothers.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Mertex said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Friends of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev Indicted*
> 
> BOSTON (AP) -- Two friends of suspected Boston Marathon bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev were indicted Thursday for allegedly trying to throw away fireworks and other items police say they found in Tsarnaev's dorm room before his capture.
> Authorities later found some of the items in a New Bedford landfill, the federal indictment says.
> Dias Kadyrbayev and Azamat Tazhayakov, both 19, face charges of conspiracy to obstruct justice. The two, who shared an apartment in New Bedford, have been detained since they were charged in May. If convicted, they face up to 20 years in prison.
> An attorney for Tazhayakov, Arkady Bukh, said his client did nothing wrong and he's tried for the last several months to convince authorities to drop the charges.
> "For me, this sounds like a witch hunt," he said. "And this is the same view (my) client has."
> Kadyrbayev's attorney, Robert Stahl, said his client never knowingly took evidence from Tsarnaev's dorm room.
> "My young client ... was shocked and horrified to learn that someone he knew was involved in the terrible Marathon bombing," he said.
> Both are scheduled for arraignment Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Tsarnaev friends indicted in bombing investigation - Boston News, New England News, WHDH-TV 7NEWS WHDH.COM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't knowingly take evidence?  Did he do it in his sleep?  Throw their asses in jail, they're probably just as bad as the two idiot brothers.
Click to expand...


yes the charges seem appropriate


----------



## katsung47

776. My view on Boston bombing (6/21/2013)

1.	I think Tarmalan Tsarnaev was a recruited informant of FBI whom was used to infiltrate the Chechen rebel group. 



> Former FBI Employee: Bombers Could Have Been Recruited By FBI
> April 24, 2013
> 
> Former FBI employee Sibel Edmonds believes the pursuit of truth will eventually lead to a far more secret agenda by the US, which she reveals to RT.
> 
> » Former FBI Employee: Bombers Could Have Been Recruited By FBI Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!



2.	Tarmalan was discovered by Russian intelligence. He lost his value as an informant. That was why he and his brother were sacrificed when the Feds needed some scapegoat in Boston bombing case. 

3.	Since Tsarnaev brothers were framed as suspects in Boston bombing case, they have to be dead so no one could challenge the truth of government story. 

4.	The fate of Tsarnaev brothers. 

On April 18, FBI released the photo of suspects while Tsarnaev brothers were arranged in a meeting trap which later was described as a carjacking (As informants they had to answer any call from the Feds). To justify their death, the Feds also created a mysterious death of a MIT police. As a result, Tarmalan was pronounced dead, though other news showed a naked man arrested by police was Tarmalan. 



> - Zubeidat Tsarnaeva, the mother of the alleged bombers, claims the men were framed by the authorities and that the video of a naked man being arrested on the night the suspects were captured, which authorities claim was an unrelated individual who was later released, was in fact Tamerlan Tsarnaev. The video shows an uninjured man being led to a squad car, whereas police claim Tsarnaev was badly injured when he was captured and later died in the hospital.
> » Falsely Identified ?Boston Bomber? Found Dead In River Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!



However, Dzhokhar managed to escape for some time. To prevent a witness speaking out the truth, the Feds activated 10,000 police to search the escapee. Such unprecedented action may indicate how scary the Feds were to the truth. You also can see due to the scare of truth, they made Dzhokhar unspeakable. Some news said Dzhokhar was shot in the throat and had tongue damage. Some news said his throat was cut by knife. 

Anyhow, the Feds need confession to justify a framed case. So unspeakable Dzhokhar admitted  





> "the American wars in Iraq and Afghanistan motivated him and his brother to carry out the attack," according to U.S. officials familiar with the interviews." The sources said that Tsarnaev had "acknowledged his role in planting the explosives near the marathon finish line on April 15."



5.	Turning point. The brotherss parents are in Russia. They revealed the lie of FBI that they knew nothing about Tarmalan before bombing. The parents aggressively accused set up plot by FBI. At last, to quite the parents of Dzhokhar, there was a compromise.  



> Dzhokhar contradicts reports of confession, claims innocence
> 
> By Ralph Lopez   Jun 2, 2013
> Last Friday the AP reported:
> 
> "The remaining suspect in the Boston Marathon bombings has recovered enough to walk and assured his parents in a phone conversation that he and his slain brother were innocent, their mother told the Associated Press."
> Dzhokhar contradicts reports of confession, claims innocence



6.	Scapegoat in FBI. 
Tsarnaev bothers should be dead in Boston bombing plot. Dzhokhar survives which brings a lot of embarrassment for FBI. Some people have to take responsibility. 



> FBI Agents Killed in Virginia Were Investigating the Boston Bombing
> Thursday, May 23, 2013
> 
> Two FBI agents died in a fall from a helicopter in Virginia this week. Days later it has emerged that these agents were involved in the arrest of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, a suspect in the Boston Marathon bombings.
> 
> http://beforeitsnews.com/alternativ...nvestigating-the-boston-bombing-2659348.html\


----------



## SteadyMercury

Okay to take just one of your bizarre conspiracy theory points, you are saying the FBI killed two of its own agents because one the Boston bombers survives? Like just as vengeance? There were probably hundreds of feds involved during those few days in Boston, did they just pick two agents to push out of a helicopter and random?

How were "involved in the arrest" were they the guys who actually put handcuffs on him? Where is the source for this involvement, is there anything better than speculation and conspiracy sites quoting each other? Like what do you have showing these two men even being in Watertown?


----------



## SFC Ollie

katsung47 said:


> 776. My view on Boston bombing (6/21/2013)
> 
> 1.	I think Tarmalan Tsarnaev was a recruited informant of FBI whom was used to infiltrate the Chechen rebel group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former FBI Employee: Bombers Could Have Been Recruited By FBI
> April 24, 2013
> 
> Former FBI employee Sibel Edmonds believes the pursuit of truth will eventually lead to a far more secret agenda by the US, which she reveals to RT.
> 
> » Former FBI Employee: Bombers Could Have Been Recruited By FBI Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.	Tarmalan was discovered by Russian intelligence. He lost his value as an informant. That was why he and his brother were sacrificed when the Feds needed some scapegoat in Boston bombing case.
> 
> 3.	Since Tsarnaev brothers were framed as suspects in Boston bombing case, they have to be dead so no one could challenge the truth of government story.
> 
> 4.	The fate of Tsarnaev brothers.
> 
> On April 18, FBI released the photo of suspects while Tsarnaev brothers were arranged in a meeting trap which later was described as a carjacking (As informants they had to answer any call from the Feds). To justify their death, the Feds also created a mysterious death of a MIT police. As a result, Tarmalan was pronounced dead, though other news showed a naked man arrested by police was Tarmalan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Zubeidat Tsarnaeva, the mother of the alleged bombers, claims the men were framed by the authorities and that the video of a naked man being arrested on the night the suspects were captured, which authorities claim was an unrelated individual who was later released, was in fact Tamerlan Tsarnaev. The video shows an uninjured man being led to a squad car, whereas police claim Tsarnaev was badly injured when he was captured and later died in the hospital.
> » Falsely Identified ?Boston Bomber? Found Dead In River Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However, Dzhokhar managed to escape for some time. To prevent a witness speaking out the truth, the Feds activated 10,000 police to search the escapee. Such unprecedented action may indicate how scary the Feds were to the truth. You also can see due to the scare of truth, they made Dzhokhar unspeakable. Some news said Dzhokhar was shot in the throat and had tongue damage. Some news said his throat was cut by knife.
> 
> Anyhow, the Feds need confession to justify a framed case. So unspeakable Dzhokhar admitted
> 
> 5.	Turning point. The brotherss parents are in Russia. They revealed the lie of FBI that they knew nothing about Tarmalan before bombing. The parents aggressively accused set up plot by FBI. At last, to quite the parents of Dzhokhar, there was a compromise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dzhokhar contradicts reports of confession, claims innocence
> 
> By Ralph Lopez   Jun 2, 2013
> Last Friday the AP reported:
> 
> "The remaining suspect in the Boston Marathon bombings has recovered enough to walk and assured his parents in a phone conversation that he and his slain brother were innocent, their mother told the Associated Press."
> Dzhokhar contradicts reports of confession, claims innocence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6.	Scapegoat in FBI.
> Tsarnaev bothers should be dead in Boston bombing plot. Dzhokhar survives which brings a lot of embarrassment for FBI. Some people have to take responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI Agents Killed in Virginia Were Investigating the Boston Bombing
> Thursday, May 23, 2013
> 
> Two FBI agents died in a fall from a helicopter in Virginia this week. Days later it has emerged that these agents were involved in the arrest of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, a suspect in the Boston Marathon bombings.
> 
> http://beforeitsnews.com/alternativ...nvestigating-the-boston-bombing-2659348.html\
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## skookerasbil

To Ollie.......the "official report"  =  ALWAYS legit!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie

More believable than most of this bull shit.......


----------



## Ernie S.

katsung47 said:


> 776. My view on Boston bombing (6/21/2013)
> 
> 1.	I think Tarmalan Tsarnaev was a recruited informant of FBI whom was used to infiltrate the Chechen rebel group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former FBI Employee: Bombers Could Have Been Recruited By FBI
> April 24, 2013
> 
> Former FBI employee Sibel Edmonds believes the pursuit of truth will eventually lead to a far more secret agenda by the US, which she reveals to RT.
> 
> » Former FBI Employee: Bombers Could Have Been Recruited By FBI Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.	Tarmalan was discovered by Russian intelligence. He lost his value as an informant. That was why he and his brother were sacrificed when the Feds needed some scapegoat in Boston bombing case.
> 
> 3.	Since Tsarnaev brothers were framed as suspects in Boston bombing case, they have to be dead so no one could challenge the truth of government story.
> 
> 4.	The fate of Tsarnaev brothers.
> 
> On April 18, FBI released the photo of suspects while Tsarnaev brothers were arranged in a meeting trap which later was described as a carjacking (As informants they had to answer any call from the Feds). To justify their death, the Feds also created a mysterious death of a MIT police. As a result, Tarmalan was pronounced dead, though other news showed a naked man arrested by police was Tarmalan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Zubeidat Tsarnaeva, the mother of the alleged bombers, claims the men were framed by the authorities and that the video of a naked man being arrested on the night the suspects were captured, which authorities claim was an unrelated individual who was later released, was in fact Tamerlan Tsarnaev. The video shows an uninjured man being led to a squad car, whereas police claim Tsarnaev was badly injured when he was captured and later died in the hospital.
> » Falsely Identified ?Boston Bomber? Found Dead In River Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However, Dzhokhar managed to escape for some time. To prevent a witness speaking out the truth, the Feds activated 10,000 police to search the escapee. Such unprecedented action may indicate how scary the Feds were to the truth. You also can see due to the scare of truth, they made Dzhokhar unspeakable. Some news said Dzhokhar was shot in the throat and had tongue damage. Some news said his throat was cut by knife.
> 
> Anyhow, the Feds need confession to justify a framed case. So unspeakable Dzhokhar admitted
> 
> 5.	Turning point. The brotherss parents are in Russia. They revealed the lie of FBI that they knew nothing about Tarmalan before bombing. The parents aggressively accused set up plot by FBI. At last, to quite the parents of Dzhokhar, there was a compromise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dzhokhar contradicts reports of confession, claims innocence
> 
> By Ralph Lopez   Jun 2, 2013
> Last Friday the AP reported:
> 
> "The remaining suspect in the Boston Marathon bombings has recovered enough to walk and assured his parents in a phone conversation that he and his slain brother were innocent, their mother told the Associated Press."
> Dzhokhar contradicts reports of confession, claims innocence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6.	Scapegoat in FBI.
> Tsarnaev bothers should be dead in Boston bombing plot. Dzhokhar survives which brings a lot of embarrassment for FBI. Some people have to take responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI Agents Killed in Virginia Were Investigating the Boston Bombing
> Thursday, May 23, 2013
> 
> Two FBI agents died in a fall from a helicopter in Virginia this week. Days later it has emerged that these agents were involved in the arrest of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, a suspect in the Boston Marathon bombings.
> 
> http://beforeitsnews.com/alternativ...nvestigating-the-boston-bombing-2659348.html\
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Are you trying to get the thread moved to "Conspiracy Theories"?


----------



## SFC Ollie

They started the conspiracy BS way back on post 48.... The smoke wasn't even cleared yet....


----------



## MHunterB

Urban Dictionary: kathaksung

  kathaksung  

Share on twitter Share on facebook Share on more 

  71 up, 29 down   

A man persecuted by Feds. Used to be labelled as "conspiracy nut", "paranoid".... 
Judge by yourself by read his journal story "The dark side of US". 

kathaksung is persecuted by Feds and a target of sully.  


It helps to know who you're dealing with.........


----------



## katsung47

SteadyMercury said:


> Okay to take just one of your bizarre conspiracy theory points, you are saying the FBI killed two of its own agents because one the Boston bombers survives? Like just as vengeance? There were probably hundreds of feds involved during those few days in Boston, did they just pick two agents to push out of a helicopter and random?
> 
> How were "involved in the arrest" were they the guys who actually put handcuffs on him? Where is the source for this involvement, is there anything better than speculation and conspiracy sites quoting each other? Like what do you have showing these two men even being in Watertown?



1. This is discussion board. Is it too convenient to lable others as "conspiracier"? 

2. My allegation based on facts. "Two FBI agents died in a fall from a helicopter in Virginia this week. Days later it has emerged that these agents were involved in the arrest of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev". 

Yes, hundreds of feds involved during those few days in Boston. But if there was a secret mission to silence Dzhokhar, two were enough. There was no common sense in your question. 

3. The intention to silence Dzhokhar was obvious in news:
"Tsarnaev was shot in the throat and had tongue damage, said a source close to the investigation, speaking on condition of anonymity.

We dont know if well ever be able to question the individual, Menino told ABCs This Week program. He did not elaborate.

http://news.yahoo.com/boston-marathon-bombing-investigation-turns-motive-031410096.html  "

4. The death of the two FBI agents may prompts the death of Todashev. The lesson for agent is there: if you didn't fulfil your mission, you might die in drill. 



> Officials: Man who knew Boston bombing suspect was unarmed when shot
> By Sari Horwitz and Peter Finn, Washington Post   Published: May 29
> 
> Initial reports citing anonymous law-enforcement individuals provided conflicting accounts of what happened. Some law enforcement officials said Todashev wielded a knife and others suggested that he attempted to grab the FBI agents gun.
> 
> One law enforcement official, speaking on the condition of anonymity to discuss an ongoing investigation, said Wednesday that Todashev lunged at the agent and overturned a table. But the official said Todashev did not have a gun or a knife. A second official also said Todashev was unarmed.
> An official said that according to one account of the shooting, the other law enforcement officials had just stepped out of the room, leaving the FBI agent alone with Todashev, when the confrontation occurred.
> 
> Officials: Man who knew Boston bombing suspect was unarmed when shot - The Washington Post


----------



## SteadyMercury

katsung47 said:


> 2. My allegation based on facts. "Two FBI agents died in a fall from a helicopter in Virginia this week. Days later it has emerged that these agents were involved in the arrest of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev".


Yup, it is a fact that two FBI agents fell from a helicopter fall. However it is just speculation that they were killed to make an example of them, don't confuse the two, it is a big difference.

You have not provided any information relating them to the arrest of Tsarnaev. Sure you claim they were, but when asked how they were involved in the arrest you can't seem to come up with anything. So again, in what manner were those two agents involved in the arrest of Tsarnaev?  I'll wait.



katsung47 said:


> 3. The intention to silence Dzhokhar was obvious in news:
> "Tsarnaev was shot in the throat and had tongue damage, said a source close to the investigation, speaking on condition of anonymity.
> 
> We dont know if well ever be able to question the individual, Menino told ABCs This Week program. He did not elaborate.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/boston-marathon-bombing-investigation-turns-motive-031410096.html


Your link doesn't work, and trying to silence someone who can write by attacking their tongue would be pretty ineffective. Either way this is a moot point, dude spoke in court.





katsung47 said:


> 4. The death of the two FBI agents may prompts the death of Todashev. The lesson for agent is there: if you didn't fulfil your mission, you might die in drill.


This also hinges on your ability to demonstrate how these agents were involved in the arrest. Still waiting.


----------



## katsung47

SteadyMercury said:


> katsung47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. My allegation based on facts. "Two FBI agents died in a &#8220;fall&#8221; from a helicopter in Virginia this week. Days later it has emerged that these agents were involved in the arrest of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev".
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it is a fact that two FBI agents fell from a helicopter fall. However it is just speculation that they were killed to make an example of them, don't confuse the two, it is a big difference.
> 
> You have not provided any information relating them to the arrest of Tsarnaev. Sure you claim they were, but when asked how they were involved in the arrest you can't seem to come up with anything. So again, in what manner were those two agents involved in the arrest of Tsarnaev?  I'll wait..
Click to expand...


If you have normal understanding, you won't mistake the meaning of "Two FBI agents died in a &#8220;fall&#8221; from a helicopter in Virginia this week. Days later it has emerged that these agents were involved in the arrest of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, a suspect in the Boston Marathon bombings." I have no details more because I have no priviledge in investigation. That doesn't mean my opinion is wrong. 



SteadyMercury said:


> katsung47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The intention to silence Dzhokhar was obvious in news:
> "Tsarnaev was shot in the throat and had tongue damage, said a source close to the investigation, speaking on condition of anonymity.
> 
> &#8220;We don&#8217;t know if we&#8217;ll ever be able to question the individual,&#8221; Menino told ABC&#8217;s &#8220;This Week&#8221; program. He did not elaborate.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/boston-marathon-bombing-investigation-turns-motive-031410096.html
> 
> 
> 
> Your link doesn't work, and trying to silence someone who can write by attacking their tongue would be pretty ineffective. Either way this is a moot point, dude spoke in court..
Click to expand...


I have no power to disable the link. Who has the power and motive to do it? You know. That may prove what I said are truth, they are afraid of it. 



SteadyMercury said:


> katsung47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. The death of the two FBI agents may prompts the death of Todashev. The lesson for agent is there: if you didn't fulfil your mission, you might die in drill.
> 
> 
> 
> This also hinges on your ability to demonstrate how these agents were involved in the arrest. Still waiting.
Click to expand...

Still it depends on your understanding "Two FBI agents died in a &#8220;fall&#8221; from a helicopter in Virginia this week. Days later it has emerged that these agents were involved in the arrest of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev,". I don't understand what is your purpose to jerk on this. To prove these two agents didn't involve in the arrest of Dzhokhar? Please make it clear.
Or may be better for you, the two don't have to be the one to handcuff Dzhokhar because in an action, you never know in advance who would be the first one to approach the target. But they were the two got the mission to silence Dzhokhar secretly, (secret task only known by limited people) Don't demand me to show you the real command, I don't have it. It is common sense. Or in your word - conspiracy.


----------



## skookerasbil

Anybody who thinks the Boston bombing was legit has a plate in their head.

Id post up the pic of the guy in the wheelchair but the mods threatened to ban my ass......but go google it......BOSTON BOMBING DOUBLE AMPUTEE......and check out the pic of the cowboy hat guy wheeling this actor out of the area. Fcuker just had both legs blown off and hes wide awake looking like hes about to burst out laughing.......and assholes like Ollie think that is perfectly legitimate!!!

Its legitimate if you don't know how the human body responds to massive trauma ( *when it actually happens*!!!)


----------



## SFC Ollie

Training accidents happen.....All the time........Even the best can slip up...... Once saw a jump master fail to disentangle his chute... No one knows why he couldn't cut away to his safety....Shit happens...

Opinions and coincidences do not the truth make..........


----------



## SFC Ollie

I've never seen trauma......... got it..... I've seen people laugh while they knew they would probably die and I've seen people cry over a flesh wound...


----------



## skookerasbil

too.....go pull up pics of the blood near the ( supposed) amputees.......ask a nurse or a doctor if that is what blood exposed to oxygen looks like!!!


Its fascinating what the public will buy at this point......a huge majority in 2013 is easily fooled by the being puled into the matrix hook, line and stinker.


----------



## skookerasbil

Ollie.....your opinion on here doesn't count because you are a paid government hack who shows up *ONLY* in controversial threads/forums for the purpose of keeping the truth from being exposed. You're the biggest phoney on the whole board s0n.....you can see it 10,000 miles away if you have half a brain.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Better yet ask the dozen or so Veterans on this site what blood looks like and how people act in these situations....


Or just go to Youtube and look up surgery.....I'm sure there's plenty there that show Red blood exposed to oxygen....Hint: It's red........


----------



## skookerasbil

Heres a pic ( graphic ) of a soldier with both legs blown off. Check out the color of the blood.....

http://www.kforcegov.com/assets/img/TraumaFX/MATT%20with%20Actor.jpg

.......then go google the blood from pics near the Boston bombing site. Its bright red ( not dark as blood exposed to oxygen is)......because its NOT blood!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie

So I'm a phoney? I'm the most open person on this board........Numb nuts......

Enjoy your negs.........


----------



## SFC Ollie

Your example was also taken in darker settings.....Not under the open bright daylight.......

You got nothing......

But go ahead and tell us what the motivation for the government to do this might be... I need a good chuckle... Not that you haven't already provided some......


----------



## skookerasbil

Lets remember.....there are many people on here who cant fathom their own government pulling shit like this.......just impossible. Shit could happen right in front of guys like Ollie and he'd still dismiss it immediately.


----------



## SFC Ollie

You don't know shit about me numbnuts......


----------



## skookerasbil

Shit Ollie.....you are one fascinating mofu!! You're all over any controversial thread like white on rice......and no place else.

 I always wondered if you pay somebody to contact you whenever there is any activity on a thread you are closely monitoring.....and would really love to know who pays you to ensure any conspiracy concerns are publically whacked.


----------



## Jarlaxle

I know someone who lost a leg in the bombing.  Anyone claiming it's "faked" is cordially invited to fuck a bandsaw.


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> Shit Ollie.....you are one fascinating mofu!! You're all over any controversial thread like white on rice......and no place else.
> 
> I always wondered if you pay somebody to contact you whenever there is any activity on a thread you are closely monitoring.....and would really love to know who pays you to ensure any conspiracy concerns are publically whacked.



Truth is I only monitor 4 or 5 threads at any one time...And they are as varied as the colors you must see.....Controversy? Why, because i disagree with you? 

Yes I do come to conspiracy threads, someone has to tell the truth in them....But this thread did not start as a controversial thread, nor as the conspiracy thread you want to make it...

Look at where it's still located shitforbrains, Current events....Are current events that controversial? Only when you nut cases show up.........


----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit Ollie.....you are one fascinating mofu!! You're all over any controversial thread like white on rice......and no place else.
> 
> I always wondered if you pay somebody to contact you whenever there is any activity on a thread you are closely monitoring.....and would really love to know who pays you to ensure any conspiracy concerns are publically whacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is I only monitor 4 or 5 threads at any one time...And they are as varied as the colors you must see.....Controversy? Why, because i disagree with you?
> 
> Yes I do come to conspiracy threads, someone has to tell the truth in them....But this thread did not start as a controversial thread, nor as the conspiracy thread you want to make it...
> 
> Look at where it's still located shitforbrains, Current events....Are current events that controversial? Only when you nut cases show up.........
Click to expand...










Ollie s0n.......our country goes further and further into the shitter every day because there are millions of assholes like you who dutifully stick their heads in the sand on a daily basis.....the true bootlickers.


----------



## katsung47

skookerasbil said:


> Anybody who thinks the Boston bombing was legit has a plate in their head.



It's not a plate in their head. It's a command in their head. Keep in mind that this is a covert totalitarian country. They have surveillance system everywhere. They have informant team in forum to control public opinion. You don't have difficulty to find them here.


----------



## SFC Ollie

If you nutcases want to make a conspiracy thread about the Boston bombings go ahead. That is not what this thread is about....


So simple minded....


----------



## katsung47

777. My view on Boston bombing (continuation) (6/26/2013)

7. Possible witness was eliminated. 



> Falsely Identified &#8216;Boston Bomber&#8217; Found Dead In River
> 
> Paul Joseph Watson
> Infowars.com   April 25, 2013
> One of the individuals identified by 4chan users as a possible Boston bombing accomplice has been found dead in the Providence River.
> 
> Tripathi&#8217;s possible connection to the Boston bombing was first raised by users of the 4chan website when it was pointed out that his image bore a similarity to one of the suspects first named by the FBI who later turned out to be Dzhokhar A. Tsarnaev.
> 
> » Falsely Identified ?Boston Bomber? Found Dead In River Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!



8. Attempt to frame Tsarnaev brothers in another case. 

To exchange the silence of Tsarnaev brothers&#8217; parents, the FBI had to let &#8220;unspeakable&#8221; Dzhokhar call his mother to claim he and his brother were innocent. But how can the Feds now keep on detain innocent Dzhokhar(he may know too much of the truth) and justify the murder of Tarmalan? The Feds obviously intend to frame them in a 2011 triple murder case. 



> The FBI says that, just before the attack, Todashev had admitted to a role in a 2011 triple murder and was about to sign a written confession.
> 
> Like Tamerlan Tsarnaev's mother, Ibragim Todashev had expressed his feelings that the older Tsarnaev brother had been "set up" by the FBI to take the blame for the Boston bombings. On May 30th, CBS News reported:
> 
> "FBI agents interrogated the younger Todashev twice before the night he was shot, his father said. Todashev told him that he thought Tsarnaev had been set up to take blame for the bombings."
> 
> According to other reports, Todashev had also expressed fears that he himself was being "set up." The Atlantic Wire wrote last week:
> 
> Read more: Dzhokhar contradicts reports of confession, claims innocence



Todashev alleged the set up on Tsarnaevs and was also afraid of being set up on himself before he was shot to death. 

9. Todashev was murdered. 



> Officials: Man who knew Boston bombing suspect was unarmed when shot
> By Sari Horwitz and Peter Finn, Washington Post   Published: May 29
> 
> Initial reports citing anonymous law-enforcement individuals provided conflicting accounts of what happened. Some law enforcement officials said Todashev wielded a knife and others suggested that he attempted to grab the FBI agent&#8217;s gun.
> 
> One law enforcement official, speaking on the condition of anonymity to discuss an ongoing investigation, said Wednesday that Todashev lunged at the agent and overturned a table. But the official said Todashev did not have a gun or a knife. A second official also said Todashev was unarmed.
> An official said that according to one account of the shooting, the other law enforcement officials had just stepped out of the room, leaving the FBI agent alone with Todashev, when the confrontation occurred.
> 
> Officials: Man who knew Boston bombing suspect was unarmed when shot - The Washington Post



10. Boston bombing was a failed false flag case. The punishment for the murderer is retirement. Or is it a reward, compare to that two agents fell from a helicopter ?



> Boston FBI boss, key bomb probe figure, steps down
> 
> Chief of FBI's Boston office, key figure in marathon bombing investigation, stepping down
> By Denise Lavoie, AP Legal Affairs Writer | Associated Press &#8211; Tue, Jun 11, 2013.
> 
> Richard DesLauriers, who's been special agent in charge of the office since July 2010, said he will leave next month after more than 26 years with the FBI. He said he has accepted a position as vice president of corporate security with Penske Corp., a transportation services company, in Bloomfield Hills, Mich
> DesLauriers, 53, four years younger than the mandatory retirement age for FBI agents, said he first learned of the Penske job in March but delayed his decision because of the bombing investigation.
> Boston FBI boss, key bomb probe figure, steps down


----------



## eots

Jarlaxle said:


> I know someone who lost a leg in the bombing.  Anyone claiming it's "faked" is cordially invited to fuck a bandsaw.



 claiming you know someone who lost a leg is hardly proof there was not prior knowledge or fed involvement in the staging of the event..it certainly would not of been the first time


----------



## CrusaderFrank

eots said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone who lost a leg in the bombing.  Anyone claiming it's "faked" is cordially invited to fuck a bandsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claiming you know someone who lost a leg is hardly proof there was not prior knowledge or fed involvement in the staging of the event..it certainly would not of been the first time
Click to expand...


Obama let it happen to give us a taste of what Martial law is going to look like


----------



## Mertex

Blah, blah, blah, this thread has jumped the shark.  I'm unsubscribing.  Bye!


----------



## katsung47

778. Edward Snowden is a false flag (7/5/2013) 

My conclusion based on the following facts. 

1.	Time line. It&#8217;s the development of the recent events, all related to the core plot- elimination of Kat Sung. 

(1) The final stage of Boston bombing. It is marked by the killing of Toadshev in late May and the retirement announcement of the Boston FBI Chief in early June.

(2) On 6/7, an unusual private meeting between Obama and Xi (Chinese President) was arranged suddenly in California.  Payment of the secret deal apparantly was an issue.  

(3) On 6/14, &#8220;Former US National Security Agency (NSA) contractor Edward Snowden revealed to Hong Kong&#8217;s English-language newspaper, the South China Morning Post, on Wednesday that Washington has hacked into hundreds of civilian targets in Hong Kong and mainland China.&#8221; Edward Snowden reveals US computer hacking aimed at China - World Socialist Web Site

2.	Obviously, Snowden&#8217;s revelation is the result of that private summit. It is part of payment of a secret deal between the secret police of US and China. 

US recently &#8220;has repeatedly accused Beijing of perpetrating cyber-warfare, while China has continuously denied the accusations. 

The latest round in this blame game saw the US Defense Science Board publish a report saying that nearly 40 Pentagon weapons programs and almost 30 other defense technologies were compromised by Chinese hackers, some allegedly tied to the military or government. (Cyber ceasefire? US and China square off over Internet espionage claims ? RT News)

It&#8217;s not a coincidence that Snowden chose Hong Kong as the place for his revelation. That&#8217;s a payment to China. His revelation largely releases the pressure on China. 

3.	It is a payment to Chinese secret police for their collaboration in Boston bombing. In which they confirmed one of the death was a Chinese student. They also joined a carjacking set up to trap Tsarnaev brothers. (mysterious Danny). Also for a big operation to create a bird flu which estimated  6.5 billion in cost. (see &#8220;774. China and bird flu (6/5/2013)&#8221

4.	No information important has Snowden leaked to public because his job is just to release the &#8220;cyber spying&#8221; pressure from China. What he said is to prove US does same thing that China does. Government spying on people and foreign countries. That&#8217;s common sense. Americans know echelon, Patriot Act since 911. Civil rights has been damaged already. So what for Prism.

5.	News said Snowden is helped by Wikeleaks in his travel plan and finance. It proves true what I alleged two years ago that Assange was a false flag. The master played behind them is the same organization. (see &#8220;655. Bin Laden and Julian Assange, False flag and living plant (12/7/2010)&#8221


779. Big events in 2013 is a big plot (7/10/2013)

Since this February the Feds activated a series of big operations at the purpose to distract public attention from a small operation &#8211; eliminating Kat Sung. It sounds odd for some people, but has been proved true by decade long history. If you have read whole of my story, you may have got familiar with these tactics already. 

1.	Attempted war on Iran. (1) On 2/15, a &#8220;meteorite&#8221; exploded in Russia. It was an  intimidation to Russia with a high tech. weapon which imitated meteor explosion. Russia is Iran&#8217;s ally. (2) In same month, former Pope Benedict resigned under pressure. The Feds replaced him with a puppet of their own. As a Pope, Benedict would oppose war on Iran if it happenes. (see #759)

2.	Bio attack &#8211; Bird Flu epidemic. Which was carried out by Chinese secret police and started from 4/1. (see &#8220;774. China and bird flu (6/5/2013)&#8221

3.	A nuclear war panic created by N. Korea. N. Korea has been bribed to do this for three times. Each time it related to elimination plot. 
(1) First nuclear test- 10/9/2006. (see  &#8220;440. October surprise (10/5/06)&#8221; to #445) 
(2) 5/25/2009, Second nuke test. (See &#8220;614. Secret deal with N.Korea (11/22/09)&#8221 
(3)2/12/2013, third nuclear test. (see &#8220;765. How to justify a nuclear attack? (4/1/2013)&#8221. The purpose is to frame Iran to &#8220;nuclear proliferation with N. Korea. 

4.	Domestic terror attack which at last will justify the war on Iran. The &#8220;terror attack&#8221; will be a &#8220;dirty bomb attack&#8221; or &#8220;nuclear bomb attack&#8221;. The likely target will be New York City. You saw this attempt in (1) In March, Osama bin Laden's son-in-law, who acted as a spokesman for al-Qaida, has been apprehended, transported to New York. The trial on him will justify an &#8220;Al Qaida revenge attack&#8221; in New York. (2) Tsanaev brothers of Boston bombing indicated such attempt. They were accused of 

&#8220;April 25, 2013

Tsarnaev Brothers Planned Times Square Attack After Boston Bombing

Tsarnaev Brothers Planned Times Square Attack After Boston Bombing | PBS NewsHour | April 25, 2013 | PBS &#8220;

Korea Peninsula war crisis, domestic nuclear terror attack, epidemic, war on Iran, each single event could develop to a big disaster, let alone all four add together. That&#8217;s because FBI Chief Robert Mueller will step down in this September. The punishment for FBI murdering is just resignation. So they took the advantage and chance to plan such big events.


----------

